# Canyon Spectral AL 2014



## Luckboxx (2. November 2013)

Hallo Freunde,
um die Wartezeit ein wenig zu verkürzen, wärs toll hier über Themen zum neuen Canyon Bike diskutieren zu können. 
Die ersten werden (lt. Info derzeit auf der HP) in KW8 ausgeliefert ...  Konnte bisher schon jemand das Spectral irgendwo probefahren?
Was werdet ihr denn für Pedale montieren? Was könnte gut zu der chrome red-black Farbe passen?


----------



## Oshiki (3. November 2013)

Ist die Fox Talas ab 7.0 nötig oder wird man auch mit dem 6er Spectral glücklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (3. November 2013)

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir das 8.0 650b zu holen. Will mir da aber ne 160er oder 150er Pike rein machen. Bin nur nicht sicher, ob die 140mm am Hinterbau ausreichen. Vom Einsatzgebiet bin ich eher Allmountain mit ab und zu einigen kleinen Drops, max. von 1Meter Höhe, unterwegs. Was meint ihr? Hab an meinem Stumpjumper Evo 150mm hinten. Hab das Teil noch nie zum Durschlagen gebracht.


----------



## Badsimson (3. November 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir das 8.0 650b zu holen. Will mir da aber ne 160er oder 150er Pike rein machen. Bin nur nicht sicher, ob die 140mm am Hinterbau ausreichen. Vom Einsatzgebiet bin ich eher Allmountain mit ab und zu einigen kleinen Drops, max. von 1Meter Höhe, unterwegs. Was meint ihr? Hab an meinem Stumpjumper Evo 150mm hinten. Hab das Teil noch nie zum Durschlagen gebracht.



Also ich habe auch lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt ob das Spectral das richtige für mich ist wegen den 140mm hinten.... hab mich hier des besseren belehren lassen, das der Federweg nicht das ausschlaggebende ist ! 
Habe mir das AL 7.0 bestellt und werde es ein wenig "optimieren"


----------



## desktop (4. November 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt ob das Spectral das richtige für mich ist wegen den 140mm hinten.... hab mich hier des besseren belehren lassen, das der Federweg nicht das ausschlaggebende ist !
> Habe mir das AL 7.0 bestellt und werde es ein wenig "optimieren"


 
Was willste denn tunen?


----------



## Badsimson (4. November 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Was willste denn tunen?



Ich werde nur ein paar Teile tauschen aber nicht tunen!
Dazu gehört dann auch die Gabel und Dämpfer .
Was sonst noch kommt werde ich noch sehn .
Bis kW 8 ist noch lang


----------



## desktop (4. November 2013)

Was für einen Dämpfer willst denn rein tun?


----------



## Badsimson (4. November 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Was für einen Dämpfer willst denn rein tun?



Ich hab einen monarch+RC3 und eine Pike Gabel mit 160mm. Ob ich jetzt bei 160mm bleibe werd ich erst sehn, wenn das bike da ist.


----------



## desktop (4. November 2013)

Den Monarch mit 140mm?


----------



## Badsimson (4. November 2013)

desktop schrieb:


> Den Monarch mit 140mm?



Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## desktop (4. November 2013)

Nichts natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckboxx (4. November 2013)

Der ist ja im 9.0 EX auch verbaut. Von daher sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Wahl


----------



## yellowstone29 (4. November 2013)

Das Spectral gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur Farbmäßig liegt es mir nicht ganz..  Am liebsten hätte ich das AL6 in der stealth Farbe des 8er.. Oder wie das evil black vom Tourque EX..
Von mir aus auch etwas knalligere Farben...

Aber das glänzende Rot sagt mir genausowenig zu wie das öde grau


----------



## Erroll (11. November 2013)

Weiß jemand welche Steckachs-Maße verbaut werden? 135x12 oder 142x12? Ich glaube so ein 7.0 könnte mir als Trailbike sehr gut stehen.


----------



## Badsimson (11. November 2013)

Erroll schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Steckachs-Maße verbaut werden? 135x12 oder 142x12? Ich glaube so ein 7.0 könnte mir als Trailbike sehr gut stehen.



Die Verbauen doch die X12 Steckachse! Also 142x12


----------



## Erroll (11. November 2013)

Eben nicht. Die schreiben was von einer canyon through achse. Deswegen frag ich ja. Scheint eine eigenkonstruktion zu sein.


----------



## mssc (12. November 2013)

Man könnte bei der Ausstattung beim Rahmen einfach aufs Detail klicken, dann würde man _"eigene 12x142 Canyon Through Axle Steckachse"_ lesen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (12. November 2013)

Super, danke dir. Hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen.


----------



## Teex (12. November 2013)

edit


----------



## sram72 (12. November 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Das Spectral gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur Farbmäßig liegt es mir nicht ganz..  Am liebsten hätte ich das AL6 in der stealth Farbe des 8er.. Oder wie das evil black vom Tourque EX..
> Von mir aus auch etwas knalligere Farben...
> 
> Aber das glänzende Rot sagt mir genausowenig zu wie das öde grau


 
Hi,

ich hab vor einiger Zeit überlegt ob Canyon oder Radon und bin dannbei einem propain Tyee gelandet.

Schau Dir mal das Propain Tyee unter www.Propain-bikes.de an hier kannst Du die Farbe und die Konfiguration frei wählen.
gruß Sram72


----------



## m1k3 (12. November 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt ob das Spectral das richtige für mich ist wegen den 140mm hinten.... hab mich hier des besseren belehren lassen, das der Federweg nicht das ausschlaggebende ist !
> Habe mir das AL 7.0 bestellt und werde es ein wenig "optimieren"



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ! 
Federweg ist wichtig aber die Geo ist viel entscheidender !
Das Spectral ist bei dem Roc de Azur Festival durch das IBC ja "getestet/probegefahren" worden und hat scheinbar eine richtig schön straffe und progressive Fahrwerkskennlinie.
Wenn man nen butterweiches Enduro/leichten Freerider sucht wird man hier glaube ich net glücklich, aber das ist dann nimmer das klassische AM-Eisatzprofil vorallem hat man so noch eine gute Uphill Performance !

Hab mir das 8er bestellt und Liefertermin in KW7 dann werde ich mehr wissen.


----------



## riGooo (13. November 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Das Spectral gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur Farbmäßig liegt es mir nicht ganz..  Am liebsten hätte ich das AL6 in der stealth Farbe des 8er.. Oder wie das evil black vom Tourque EX..
> Von mir aus auch etwas knalligere Farben...
> 
> Aber das glänzende Rot sagt mir genausowenig zu wie das öde grau


 
Genau so gehts mir auch!
Das graue finde ich einfach zu langweilig/eintönig und das rote ist zu rot 
Schade, man kann sich auch nicht statt fürs 9.0SL fürs 8.0 entscheiden weils da auch nur die Farben gibt 
Propain ist eine nette Alternative mit mehr Federweg und großer Farbauswahl, das stimmt!


----------



## Dickie76 (13. November 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Genau so gehts mir auch!
> Das graue finde ich einfach zu langweilig/eintönig und das rote ist zu rot
> ...
> Propain ist eine nette Alternative mit mehr Federweg und großer Farbauswahl, das stimmt!



Das rot rockt doch! Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Farbe. Momentan bin ich noch mit mattgrün unterwegs, da freue ich mich echt auf mehr Farbe im Keller! 

Propain habe ich auch angesehen, durchaus eine gute Alternative. Wenn Canyon das mit den Farben auch hinbekommen würde, dann würden glaub ich noch mehr Leute bei Canyon kaufen, denn das ist echt ein häufiger Kritikpunkt. Allerdings würden die Bikes dann sicherlich teurer. Ode rman müsste so ne upgrade-Option machen wie bei Autos. Eine Farbe oder zwei gibt es ohne Aufpreis und für alle anderen muss man extra zahlen...


----------



## adsiebenaz (14. November 2013)

Hab mir das 9.0 EX bestellt. 
War auch sofort in die rot/schwarz farbkombi verliebt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. November 2013)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Hab mir das 9.0 EX bestellt.
> War auch sofort in die rot/schwarz farbkombi verliebt.



Und spätestens zur nächsten WM/EM ein paar gelbe Aufkleber an den richtigen Stellen...


----------



## adsiebenaz (15. November 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Und spätestens zur nächsten WM/EM ein paar gelbe Aufkleber an den richtigen Stellen...



Haha, nein danke


----------



## dukester155 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich überlege mir ein Spectral 27,5" zuzulegen, bin mir aber über die geeignete Rahmengrösse nicht ganz im klaren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Abstand zwischen der Tretlagermitte und der Satteloberkante bei der Rahmengrösse M festzustellen? Oder hilft nur ein Anruf bei Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Januar 2014)

Gehe auf die Canyon-Homepage und suche Dir Dein Bike heraus. Auf der Seite mit dem Bike kannst Du Dir entweder die Rahmengröße berechnen lassen oder unter Ausstattung/Geometrie die Rahmen-Maße anzeigen lassen.


----------



## dukester155 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mit meinen 179 cm manchmal das Problem, dass M zu klein und L zu groß ausfällt. Beim Spectral tendiere ich zum M, was auch der Canyon Grössenrechner auswirft. Allerdings fürchte ich, die Sattelstütze könnte zu kurz sein, wie bei einem kürzlich von mir getesteten Stumpjumper in M.

Der Abstand zwischen Tretlagermitte und Satteloberkante bei ausgefahrener Stütze, zeigt mir am besten ob's passt.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (1. Januar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinen 179 cm manchmal das Problem, dass M zu klein und L zu groß ausfällt. Beim Spectral tendiere ich zum M, was auch der Canyon Grössenrechner auswirft. Allerdings fürchte ich, die Sattelstütze könnte zu kurz sein, wie bei einem kürzlich von mir getesteten Stumpjumper in M.
> 
> Der Abstand zwischen Tretlagermitte und Satteloberkante bei ausgefahrener Stütze, zeigt mir am besten ob's passt.


Die Rahmenhöhe findet man doch bei Canyon auf der Seite wenn man des gewünschte Modell auswählt und dann etwas weiter unten auf "Ausstattung+Geometrie" klickt. Größe M hat da eine Sitzrohrlänge von 44 cm und L 48 cm


----------



## dukester155 (2. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich schon gesehen. Das M passt mir denke ich, wie auch vom Grössenrechner angegeben. Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die Sattelstütze ev. zu kurz wird. Die Reverb Stealth gibt es bekanntlich in unterschiedlichen Längen.

Kann man die Sattelstütze so wie den Vorbau bei Canyon austauschen, sollte sie zu kurz sein?


----------



## mssc (2. Januar 2014)

Das passt schon....

440mm Sattelrohrlänge
+ ca. 205mm Mindestlänge Reverb (125mm, voll ausgefahren)
+ 175mm Kurbelarmlänge
+ ca. 40mm Sattelhöhe
ergibt ca. 860mm Abstand von der Pedalachse zur Satteloberkante;

Wenn du jetzt wie ich zB. 88cm Schrittlänge hättest, bräuchtest du ca. 90-91cm Abstand (je nach Pedalhöhe, Schuhsohle usw.), d.h. du müsstest die Reverb noch ca. 4-5cm aus dem Sattelrohr rausziehen.
Soweit ich weiß, hat die Reverb 8cm Mindesteinstecktiefe, d.h. ca. 10cm kann sie rausstehen, da ist also noch Luft.


----------



## Vincy (6. Januar 2014)

*Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 EX* - Review
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Canyon-Spectral-AL-90-EX-2014-Reviewed.html


----------



## Badsimson (6. Januar 2014)

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe, beim Spectral AL 9.0 Ex ist ja der Monarch RC3 Dämpfer verbaut! Auf dem Dämpfer steht High Volumen drauf, die Einbaulänge soll laut Canyon 190+51 sein...ich finde aber den Dämpfer nicht als High Volumen ?


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

Kann sein dass es ein Vorserienmodell ist oder ein OEM Produkt, das gibt es nicht im Aftersales zu erwerben.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (6. Januar 2014)

Genau so sieht's aus. Der wird auf die kinematik des hinterbaus angepasst sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticlam (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich schwanke zwischen dem Spectral 29 und dem 27,5. Bisher tendierte ich zum 27,5, aber irgendwie reizt mich 29 ja doch... mein Problem ist, dass ich gemessen bei Canyon nur 1,68 groß bin. Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn das 29er in Betracht zu ziehen? Was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Ich weiß es gibt sicherlich auch weibliche und männliche Profis, die bei dieser Größe 29er fahren, aber ich wollte hier mal noch eine Meinung einholen, ob jemand dazu Erfahrungen hat.
Ich weiß draufsitzen und Probe fahren ist das einzige, was wirklich hilft. Das werde ich auch, wenn die Bikes endlich mal in Koblenz stehen....:-(

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Januar 2014)

ticlam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schwanke zwischen dem Spectral 29 und dem 27,5. Bisher tendierte ich zum 27,5, aber irgendwie reizt mich 29 ja doch... mein Problem ist, dass ich gemessen bei Canyon nur 1,68 groß bin. Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn das 29er in Betracht zu ziehen? Was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Ich weiß es gibt sicherlich auch weibliche und männliche Profis, die bei dieser Größe 29er fahren, aber ich wollte hier mal noch eine Meinung einholen, ob jemand dazu Erfahrungen hat.
> Ich weiß draufsitzen und Probe fahren ist das einzige, was wirklich hilft. Das werde ich auch, wenn die Bikes endlich mal in Koblenz stehen....:-(
> ...



Ohne die ewige Diskussion anzufachen: Rein THEORETISCH sind 27,5" für einen 1,68 großen Fahrer wie 30" für einen 1,85 großen Fahrer. Ich mit meinen 1,70 war auf 26" immer sehr glücklich, tendiere nun zu 27,5". 29" bei unserer Größe sieht einfach albern aus und fühlt sich auch so an. Ich denke, einer mit unserer Größe sollte genausowenig ein 29" fahren wie meine Kumpels, die so um die 1,90 sind, ein 26"-Fahrrad fahren sollten. Ich weiss, die Steine die im Weg liegen sind für alle gleich gross...


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. Januar 2014)

Laut telefonischer Nachfrage soll das Spectral in Größe S zum Testen in Koblenz zur Verfügung stehen. Allerdings die Damen-Version, die jedoch die gleich Geometrie haben soll/müsste. Andere Größen habe ich nicht erfragt. Auf der Homepage ist es noch nicht gelistet. Angabe natürlich ohne jegliche Gewähr.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (8. Januar 2014)

ticlam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schwanke zwischen dem Spectral 29 und dem 27,5. Bisher tendierte ich zum 27,5, aber irgendwie reizt mich 29 ja doch... mein Problem ist, dass ich gemessen bei Canyon nur 1,68 groß bin. Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn das 29er in Betracht zu ziehen? Was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Ich weiß es gibt sicherlich auch weibliche und männliche Profis, die bei dieser Größe 29er fahren, aber ich wollte hier mal noch eine Meinung einholen, ob jemand dazu Erfahrungen hat.
> Ich weiß draufsitzen und Probe fahren ist das einzige, was wirklich hilft. Das werde ich auch, wenn die Bikes endlich mal in Koblenz stehen....:-(
> ...


Bin letztes Jahr stumpjumper 29er und im Anschluss 26 zoll Lapierre Zesty in Willingen gefahren. Beide sowohl Bergauf als auch Bergab die Freeridestrecke. Beim stumpi ist mir direkt aufgefallen das man doch recht hoch auf dem Rad sitzt und nicht entgegen meiner Erwartung "im Rad". Gerade bei den kleinen Sprüngen war das doch recht unangenehm. Dafür war das 29er im Gegensatz zum 26er sehr laufruhig. Bremswellen waren bei 29er weitaus weniger zu vernehmen. 
Also ich für meinen teil würde 29er nur in Erwägung ziehen wenn ich ausschließlich mitm Rad Kilometer machen will.


----------



## ticlam (9. Januar 2014)

Ok. Danke für die Einschätzung. Werde mich dann wohl eher auf das 27,5 konzentrieren. Nach Aussage eines Mitarbeiters in Koblenz stehen die zwei dort ausgestellten Spectrals (eine Damen-Version und eine weitere, die habe ich beide gesehen) leider nicht zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung, da angeblich Vorserien-Modelle. Weiß jemand dazu genaueres?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Januar 2014)

Genauer als ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter wird dir das hier auch niemand mitteilen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flkz1983 (9. Januar 2014)

ich weiß, ich hab den selben Post auch in einem anderen Spectral Thread gepostet... aber ich würd gern möglichst viele Meinungen von Spectral-Interessierten hören - deshalb sorry fürs doppelt posten:

Gibts eigentlich bei Euch jemanden, der auch das Propain Tyee im Auge hatte? Ich bin nämlich nun schon seit Monaten am Grübeln, was es nun werden soll. Bin sogar schon extra mal ein Tyee probegefahren... muss aber sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht war. Das lag aber zum größten Teil daran, dass das Bike in keinem optimalen Zustand war und sich mehrfach die Kette verabschiedet und verklemmt hatte. Den Trail, den ich fahren durfte kannte ich nicht und der hatte es mit teileweise recht hohen Schanzen echt ins sich. Bin also eher recht normal da runter gefahren. Hatte leider schon das Gefühl, dass das Tyee recht schwer ist. besonders Bergauf war leider echt ungewöhnlich anstrengend. Gut, ich fahre derzeit ein 12,5Kg Hardtail... das kann man auch nicht vergleichen. Aber Grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass ich mich in Richtung Enduro entwickeln will. Aber ich will eben auch weiterhin die Touren mit den Kumpels fahren können ohne am Berg stehen gelassen zu werden. Deshalb sehe ich im Spectral 27,5 schon so den Mittelweg. Fragt sich nur, wieviel Enduro verträgt ein Spectral? Muss man Angst haben, dass gewisse Sprünge schon zu viel sein könnten? Ab wann wirds da kritisch fürs Material? Und ab wann sollte man auf jeden Fall lieber zu einem 160mm Hobel a la Tyee greifen? Ist der Gedanke: Erstmal Spectral serienmäßig fahren und bei Bedarf auf Pike aufrüsten vielleicht der passende Ansatz bei meinen Überlegungen?


----------



## ticlam81 (11. Januar 2014)

So habe mal nachgefragt bei Canyon. Die Antwort:

"In unserem Showroom sind gegenwärtig verschiedene Spectral AL Modelle als Testräder verfügbar. Das Spectral AL 8.0 ist in M und L verfügbar, das Spectral AL 7.0 W in XS und S. Es gibt auch zwei Spectral AL 29 Musterräder (AL 9.9 SL und 6.9), diese können aber leider nicht gefahren werden."

Da die S Damen Version ja von der Geometrie gleich ist wie die Männer Version muss ich wohl mal nach Koblenz 
Fahrwerk Einstellungen könnten anders sein oder?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (11. Januar 2014)

vgl doch die geodaten auf der homepage.da steht doch alles.
das fahrwerk kann man einstellen auf dich.da du aber nur im hof rumfaehrst ist es wurscht.


----------



## LanceDD (11. Januar 2014)

Flkz1983 schrieb:


> ich weiß, ich hab den selben Post auch in einem anderen Spectral Thread gepostet... aber ich würd gern möglichst viele Meinungen von Spectral-Interessierten hören - deshalb sorry fürs doppelt posten:
> 
> Gibts eigentlich bei Euch jemanden, der auch das Propain Tyee im Auge hatte? Ich bin nämlich nun schon seit Monaten am Grübeln, was es nun werden soll. Bin sogar schon extra mal ein Tyee probegefahren... muss aber sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht war. Das lag aber zum größten Teil daran, dass das Bike in keinem optimalen Zustand war und sich mehrfach die Kette verabschiedet und verklemmt hatte. Den Trail, den ich fahren durfte kannte ich nicht und der hatte es mit teileweise recht hohen Schanzen echt ins sich. Bin also eher recht normal da runter gefahren. Hatte leider schon das Gefühl, dass das Tyee recht schwer ist. besonders Bergauf war leider echt ungewöhnlich anstrengend. Gut, ich fahre derzeit ein 12,5Kg Hardtail... das kann man auch nicht vergleichen. Aber Grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass ich mich in Richtung Enduro entwickeln will. Aber ich will eben auch weiterhin die Touren mit den Kumpels fahren können ohne am Berg stehen gelassen zu werden. Deshalb sehe ich im Spectral 27,5 schon so den Mittelweg. Fragt sich nur, wieviel Enduro verträgt ein Spectral? Muss man Angst haben, dass gewisse Sprünge schon zu viel sein könnten? Ab wann wirds da kritisch fürs Material? Und ab wann sollte man auf jeden Fall lieber zu einem 160mm Hobel a la Tyee greifen? Ist der Gedanke: Erstmal Spectral serienmäßig fahren und bei Bedarf auf Pike aufrüsten vielleicht der passende Ansatz bei meinen Überlegungen?



Fahre auch zur Zeit ein 120mm Canyon Nerve AL und möchte mehr Bergabspaß. 
Da gibt es evtl noch ne andere ganz feine Alternative - Radon Slide Carbon... 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## chris94 (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
habe nur ein kleine Frage: ist das Spectral als Nachfolger des Nerve al+ zu sehen, oder als Erweiterung der Produktpalette Canyons als zweites, mehr auf Bergabspaß getrimmte Allmountain?
Grüße!


----------



## LanceDD (12. Januar 2014)

chris94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe nur ein kleine Frage: ist das Spectral als Nachfolger des Nerve al+ zu sehen, oder als Erweiterung der Produktpalette Canyons als zweites, mehr auf Bergabspaß getrimmte Allmountain?
> Grüße!


Ganz klar der Nachfolger! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Flkz1983 (12. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Fahre auch zur Zeit ein 120mm Canyon Nerve AL und möchte mehr Bergabspaß.
> Da gibt es evtl noch ne andere ganz feine Alternative - Radon Slide Carbon...
> 
> Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet



Na toll, was hast Du nur getan... na vielen Dank! 
Das hatte ich bis jetzt ja noch gar nich auf dem Schirm.
Scheiße, dass is eine echt richtig geile Alternative...
Und ich dachte schon, ich hab mich mit dem Spectral nun endlich entschieden.

Hast Du schon nen Plan, was Du nun machst? Spectral? Slide? Wenn Slide, dann SE?
Prinzipiell gewinnt das Slide ja locker... aber Carbon? hmmm irgendwie hab ich da n schlechtes Gefühl.


----------



## LanceDD (12. Januar 2014)

Ha, schönes Ding :-D 
Ja und jetzt kommst du! 

Ich tendiere natürlich ganz klar zum Slide, weil das Paket einfach viel mehr her gibt - geringeres Gewicht bei mehr Federweg! Was soll da schon schief gehen? Ja richtig, das Carbon könnte zerbröseln... Aber das gibt's nur das Prinzip Hoffnung... 

Für mich soll das Ding die eierlegende Wollmilchsau werden. Plane sogar, den einen oder anderen kurzen technischen Marathon zu fahren, wo man bergab was rausholen kann. Und ich würde mich gern auch mal in das eine oder andere Enduro - Rennen stürzen. 
Aber hauptsächlich werden die knackigen Hometrails gerockt. Und da es dort zeitweise steil rauf geht, kommt für mich keine Einfach - Garnitur in Frage. 

Also das 9.0 oder 10.0, obwohl ich schon gern die potentere Pike hätte... 
Es bleibt also spannend ;-) 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## Flkz1983 (12. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ha, schönes Ding :-D
> Ja und jetzt kommst du!
> 
> Ich tendiere natürlich ganz klar zum Slide, weil das Paket einfach viel mehr her gibt - geringeres Gewicht bei mehr Federweg! Was soll da schon schief gehen? Ja richtig, das Carbon könnte zerbröseln... Aber das gibt's nur das Prinzip Hoffnung...
> ...



Ich plane zwar keine Rennen zu fahren, aber grundsätzlich scheinen wir ähnliche Anforderungen an unsere neuen Bikes zu haben. Aber mal ne dumme Frage, wieso kommt für Dich die X01 nicht in Frage? wo ist da der entscheidende Nachteil? Bin sowas noch nie gefahren und kann mir das nicht vorstellen, wie sich das beim Fahren äussert, wenn man nur noch ein KB vorne hat? Kannst auch gern im Slide-Thread antworten...


----------



## Hasenpfote (12. Januar 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich tendiere natürlich ganz klar zum Slide, weil das Paket einfach viel mehr her gibt - geringeres Gewicht bei mehr Federweg! Was soll da schon schief gehen? Ja richtig, das Carbon könnte zerbröseln... Aber das gibt's nur das Prinzip Hoffnung...



Wenn ich dich verunsichern darf was das Slide betrifft....

Niedrige Lenkkopfsteifigkeit von nur 62 Nm/Grad (Test MB). Damals noch wohlwollend mit "ausreichend steif" beschrieben, formuliert MB das in einem aktuellen Test für AM so: " Werte um 100 Nm/° sind top, unter 60 Nm/° kritisch." Vergleiche mit der Steifigkeit anderer Räder.(Link)
Kettenstrebe eher lang (435,5mm)
"Kennlinie zu lange linear"... "könnte aber vor allem im mittlerem Bereich etwas progressiver sein" Test mtb-news (Link)
Optik des runden "Bügel" der die "Sitzstreben" verbindet *Licht aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris94 (12. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! =) Etwas schade finde ich, dass nur das Topmodell mit einer absenkbaren Federgabel ausgestattet ist. Habe bei meinem Nerve am die Gabel immer gerne runtergeschraubt beim bergauf fahren.


----------



## Iconx (13. Januar 2014)

chris94 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! =) Etwas schade finde ich, dass nur das Topmodell mit einer absenkbaren Federgabel ausgestattet ist. Habe bei meinem Nerve am die Gabel immer gerne runtergeschraubt beim bergauf fahren.



Ist sehr fraglich ob du die Talas Funktion überhaupt brauchst. Zumindest im Mittelgebirge finde ich die relativ unnötig, da hier ein sehr steiler Sitzwinkel ausreicht. Und sobald es hochgeht abzusenken ist auch nicht der Sinn der Talas


----------



## ticlam (13. Januar 2014)

@filiale: Stimmt, das Problem mit der "Parkplatzrunde" kenn ich. Muss mal sehen wie die es einstellen. Ich weiß, dass die Geodaten auf der HP sind, habe sie auch verglichen und bin ja zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass sie gleich sind, es sei denn ich habe etwas entscheidendes übersehen...(?)


----------



## Jan-Paul (14. Januar 2014)

ticlam81 schrieb:


> So habe mal nachgefragt bei Canyon. Die Antwort:
> 
> "In unserem Showroom sind gegenwärtig verschiedene Spectral AL Modelle als Testräder verfügbar. Das Spectral AL 8.0 ist in M und L verfügbar, das Spectral AL 7.0 W in XS und S. Es gibt auch zwei Spectral AL 29 Musterräder (AL 9.9 SL und 6.9), diese können aber leider nicht gefahren werden."
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



mhm wir wurde gerade gesagt 
"Das Spectral AL wird voraussichtlich ab Ende Februar in unserem Testcenter angeboten."

lohn sich der weg nach Koblenz oder nicht?


----------



## Heiko-78 (14. Januar 2014)

habe gerade um eine "recht verbindliche" Angabe gebeten und folgende Antwort erhalten:
"Unsere Spectral AL und Nerve AL 2014er Modelle in der Rahmengröße S werden voraussichtlich ab KW 7 zur Probefahren bereitstehen."

Also werde ich erst dann nach Koblenz düsen und evtl. auch noch das Nerve bestellen, auch wenn ich nur eines behalten werde, wenn sie denn mal lieferbar sind.


----------



## ticlam (14. Januar 2014)

hmm.... Also ich war ja im Dezember da. Also das Damen-Modell habe ich gesehen. Genauso das 29er. Die standen definitiv im Laden. Am 29er war aber auch definitiv der Hinweis "Musterrad" angebracht. Ich meine aber, dass man das Damenmodell hätte fahren können, zumindest war kein Schild dran. Das würde zu meiner Antwort passen. Komisch.... Würde dann wohl auch eher warten. Bin aber evt. Ende Januar so nochmal in Koblenz, dann schau ich mal bei denen rein. Oder jemand ist früher da und tut seine Erkenntnic kund


----------



## ticlam (14. Januar 2014)

wobei, wenn sich diese Aussage:
""Unsere Spectral AL und Nerve AL 2014er Modelle in der Rahmengröße S werden voraussichtlich ab KW 7 zur Probefahren bereitstehen."
auf die Herrenversionen bezieht. Stimmt es wahrscheinlich.

Ist ja nur so, dass das Damen S und das Herren S von der Geo gleich sind. Ich habe explizit nach der Damenversion gefragt.

Zitat:
"
Hallo liebes Canyon Team,
gibt es bzgl. der Spectral Al-Modelle schon Neuigkeiten Angeblich soll eine Damen-Version in S im Showroom sein. Steht diese zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung? Da sie ja die gleichen Geometriedaten aufweist wie die Herren-Version (und ich vss. S benötige) könnte ich auch die zur Probefahrt nutzen oder?"

Von daher die unterschiedlichen Auskünfte. Am sichersten einfach anrufen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (15. Januar 2014)

war am we mal wieder in koblenz.
einige SPECTRALs können jetzt probiert werden:

Spectral 29er leider erstmal nur zum Anschauen















Spectral 27,5 Woman






Nerve AL 29er mit Spectral 27,5 (im Hintergrund)






Spectral 27,5 stehen dort in "M" und "L"


----------



## Jan-Paul (15. Januar 2014)

verstehe ich nicht und wieso wird dann per Mail das mitgeteilt 

"Das Spectral AL wird voraussichtlich ab Ende Februar in unserem Testcenter angeboten."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn das 29er gemeint ist, wird's doch stimmen.


----------



## ticlam (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Schild "Musterrad" vom 27.5 in M und L seit meinem letzten Besuch im Dezember inzwischen entfernt wurde stimmt die Mail, die ich bekommen habe genau:

""In unserem Showroom sind gegenwärtig verschiedene Spectral AL Modelle als Testräder verfügbar. Das Spectral AL 8.0 ist in M und L verfügbar, das Spectral AL 7.0 W in XS und S. Es gibt auch zwei Spectral AL 29 Musterräder (AL 9.9 SL und 6.9), diese können aber leider nicht gefahren werden."

@Jan-Paul: Die Antwort an Dich bezog sich anscheinend wie Rothaarsteiger schon bemerkt hat sicherlich allein auf die 29er.


----------



## ticlam (15. Januar 2014)

So wie es meiner Meinung nach auch die Fotos zeigen: zwei W-Modelle (XS und S) und zwei 8.0er (M und L). Ergo von der Geo her alle Größen der 27.5er vorhanden

@crossy-pietro: Hätten sie Dich die 27.5 auch fahren lassen?

Für die 29er müssen wir uns wohl noch etwas gedulden...

Edit: Und Danke für die Bilder!!


----------



## marcotrainito (15. Januar 2014)

Ich bin das Spectral 8.0 in M und L am vergangenen Samstag probe gefahren. Geht also.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Januar 2014)

Dass das Spectral 29 erst sehr spät kommt und sich zzt. noch entsprechend rar macht, belegt ja auch die Tatsache, dass noch kein einziges Bikemagazin das Bike bislang getestet hat. Und die werden doch sonst gewöhnlich vorab mit Testbikes versorgt - wie z.B. das Spectral 27,5 neulich in einem Magazin (MTB-Mag? BIKE?). Das ist schon ungewöhnlich.

Ich würde gern mal einen Eindruck der Fachpresse zu dem Thema lesen. Auch als Ortsbestimmung im Vergleich zum Wettbewerb. Denn in den nächsten Tagen gibt's das Radon Slide 9.0 im WSV...


----------



## LanceDD (15. Januar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Denn in den nächsten Tagen gibt's das Radon Slide 9.0 im WSV...


Preis-Leistungsmäßig wird es dann selbst für Canyon eng! 

Mit Tapatalk vom Handy gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (15. Januar 2014)

@ticlam und marcotrainito:

Gerne!
Ja, die Pics hab ich am 21.12.13 gemacht, da waren die 27,5er auch schon "test-bar".
...und die 29er mit Musterradschildern auf dem "nur-anschauen-Sockel"
Letztes WE bin ich das 27,5 in L auch gefahren.


----------



## ticlam (16. Januar 2014)

Super!!!! Oh man, ich muss unbedingt nach Koblenz Wie war euer "Fahreindruck" auf dem Parkplatz?


----------



## marcotrainito (16. Januar 2014)

Sehr gut! Obwohl das PPS für mich Größe M ergeben hat, war mir das zu klein. Ging gar nicht. 1,84 und SL 84cm. L mit kürzerem Vorbau passt. 
Sehr agil zu fahren, gute angenehme Sitzposition. Soweit man das auf dem Parkplatz beurteilen kann. Extrem schicker Rahmen. Und die haben ein gutes Cafe, dort kann man die Frau parken während ungestört nach den bikes schauen kann.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## crossy-pietro (16. Januar 2014)

kann ich nur beipflichten: wendig, handlich, stabil, vertrauen erweckend.

seit nov 2013 habe ich das nerve al 29er - ich komme aber vom nerve am (-> fotos)

..."natürlich" bin ich jetzt wieder unsicher geworden - obwohl ich mehr tourer, als am-biker bin...

sch... probefahrt..!!


----------



## ticlam (16. Januar 2014)

ok. Danke an @marcotrainito und @crossy-pietro für den ersten Eindruck.

Ja, das Cafe kenne ich musste mich nur beim letzten mal mit der Bestellung und Probefahrt meines Inflites beschäftigen
Meine Freundin "parkte" beim Spectral W, leider standen die zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (noch) nicht zur Probefahrt zur Verfügung. Na ja so muss ich halt nochmal hin, aber auch das wird sich machen lassen.


----------



## yoger83 (22. Januar 2014)

Hi,

kann mir einer sagen ob sich die Gewichtsangaben auf der Homepage von Canyon auf den kleinsten Rahmen beziehen und ob mit oder ohne Pedalen?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2014)

...immer ohne Pedale. Ist bei jedem Hersteller so. Ich meine die Gewichtsangabe ist bei Canyon immer in der zweitkleinsten Größe. Wobei die Gewichte in den letzten Jahren geschwindelt waren und seit 2014 die Gewichte tatsächlich zu 100% passen. Im Zweifel gehe mal von der kleinsten Größe aus und rechne grob 150gr pro Größe hinzu.


----------



## yoger83 (22. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ...immer ohne Pedale. Ist bei jedem Hersteller so. Ich meine die Gewichtsangabe ist bei Canyon immer in der zweitkleinsten Größe. Wobei die Gewichte in den letzten Jahren geschwindelt waren und seit 2014 die Gewichte tatsächlich zu 100% passen. Im Zweifel gehe mal von der kleinsten Größe aus und rechne grob 150gr pro Größe hinzu.


Danke.....
Ich versuche gerade die Rahmengewichte vom Spectral 29 und dem Slide 130 zu vergleichen. Dass das Spectral 29 bissl leichter ist als das Slide ist mir klar, aber um wieviel Gramm wirklich?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (22. Januar 2014)

Das Spectral AL 8.0 wurde in der Mountainbike mit 12,7kg ohne Pedale in Größe M gewogen.
Bei Canyon ist es mit 12,8kg angegeben.

Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass die Canyon-Angaben keinesfalls geschönt sind.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Januar 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Danke.....
> Ich versuche gerade die Rahmengewichte vom Spectral 29 und dem Slide 130 zu vergleichen. Dass das Spectral 29 bissl leichter ist als das Slide ist mir klar, aber um wieviel Gramm wirklich?



Bei Radon wird, so meine ich, mal gelesen zu haben, immer die kleinste Größe, also 16" angegeben.

Grundsätzlich sind die Radon-Rahmen aber schwerer. In Bonn legt man bewusst viel Wert auf Stabilität. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass die Canyon-Rahmen instabil sind. In Koblenz macht man sich offensichtlich aber mehr Gedanken ums Gewichtstuning der Rahmen.

Das Slide 9.0 in 18" wurde jüngst noch von Prof. Schmitt im Mountainbike-Magazin getestet. Dort kam es ohne Pedale auf stattliche 13,6 kg. Den Test auch als pdf findest du hier. Unter 13 kg müssten mit überschaubarem Aufwand aber locker drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (22. Januar 2014)

Das Slide 150 9.0 wurde im gleichen Test wie das Spectral 8.0 übrigens mit 13,3kg gewogen.
Angabe Radon ab 12,5kg

In Bike 10/13 wurde das Slide 130 10.0 mit 12,6kg gewogen.
Angabe Radon ab 12,3kg.

...


----------



## yoger83 (22. Januar 2014)

In den Magazinen wird auch ohne Pedalen gewogen? 

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (22. Januar 2014)

Ja, ohne Pedale...


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2014)

Radon wiegt immer bei kleinster Rahmengröße. Man kann grob sagen: 150 gr pro Rahmengröße draufrechnen (AluRahmen)


----------



## filiale (22. Januar 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Danke.....
> Ich versuche gerade die Rahmengewichte vom Spectral 29 und dem Slide 130 zu vergleichen. Dass das Spectral 29 bissl leichter ist als das Slide ist mir klar, aber um wieviel Gramm wirklich?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk



schau mal im Slide bzw. 29Fully Radon Forum, da haben einige nach den Gewichten gefragt...mußte halt mal lesen. Ich hab auch mal gefragt was das Slide 130 8.0 in 20" wiegt. 13,8 - 13,9kg. Haben sie Vorort selbst gewogen und mir dann mitgeteilt.


----------



## marcotrainito (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo Kollegen,

vielleicht interessiert sich ja jemand dafür: Habe bei Canyon angefragt welchen Tune der Monarch Plus RC3 im Spectral 9.0EX aufweist. Für diejenigen die ihr Fahrwerk anpassen möchten, könnte das ja von Interesse sein.
Antwort lautet:

Luftkammer HV
Compression Low
Rebound Low

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wo man diesen Tune herbekommt. Hat jemand mal einen heißen Tip?


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (23. Januar 2014)

Also laut SRAM gibts den nur als mid tune, Luftkammer in Standard oder HV.

https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/monarch-plus-rc3

Vielleicht fragste mal bei Canyon direkt, veränderst den tune selbst oder lässt ihn verändern.


----------



## filiale (23. Januar 2014)

Wie schon mal geschrieben, die Rahmenhersteller (z.B. Canyon) lassen die Fahrwerkselemente in Absprache mit Herstellern (Fox, RS) anpassen und lassen individuell produzieren. Daher gibt es oftmals im Aftermarket die gleichen Fahrwerkselemente nicht zu kaufen.

Es bleibt daher nur die nachträgliche individuelle Anpassung von Fox oder RS um wieder möglichst nahe ans Original heranzukommen.


----------



## marcotrainito (23. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie schon mal geschrieben, die Rahmenhersteller (z.B. Canyon) lassen die Fahrwerkselemente in Absprache mit Herstellern (Fox, RS) anpassen und lassen individuell produzieren. Daher gibt es oftmals im Aftermarket die gleichen Fahrwerkselemente nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> Es bleibt daher nur die nachträgliche individuelle Anpassung von Fox oder RS um wieder möglichst nahe ans Original heranzukommen.


 
Ja das ist mir schon klar dass es sich hierbei um OEM Ware handelt. Jedoch sagte der Servicemitarbeiter, dass es sehr wohl Shops gibt die einem den Dämpfer mit diesem Tune verkaufen könnten. Das es den nicht von der Stange gibt habe ich mir gedacht. Jedoch muss es doch Onlineshops geben, die einem alle möglichen Dämpfer mit verschiedensten Anpassungen verkaufen, oder? Jemand eine Ahnung wo ich solche Händler finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (23. Januar 2014)

schau mal hier:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/

die sind zwar "auf der insel", machen aber (fast) alles möglich.
preis sind auch okay.


----------



## Badsimson (23. Januar 2014)

Kann man den einen Monarch RC3 190x51 umbauen als High Volumen ?


----------



## Hillside (24. Januar 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> kann ich nur beipflichten: wendig, handlich, stabil, vertrauen erweckend.
> 
> seit nov 2013 habe ich das nerve al 29er - ich komme aber vom nerve am (-> fotos)
> 
> ...



Für mich persönlich sind Nerve AL und Spectral zu dicht beieinander, als dass ich beide haben wollen würde. Dann lieber eine Ergänzung mit noch etwas mehr Federweg.


----------



## crossy-pietro (24. Januar 2014)

ja... sie sind schon eng beisammen - ich möchte persönlich bisi mehr federweg.

deswegen wird wohl mit 90%iger-sicherheit ende april ein 2014er nerve al 8.9 mit lev integra (125) im bikemarkt stehen


----------



## marcotrainito (24. Januar 2014)

Da hast du dann aber schön Geld verbraten. Aber so ist es halt mit solchen Hobbies. Oder Du wartest auf das neue Enduro -> strive nachfolger 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Januar 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> ja... sie sind schon eng beisammen - ich möchte persönlich bisi mehr federweg.
> 
> deswegen wird wohl mit 90%iger-sicherheit ende april ein 2014er nerve al 8.9 mit lev integra (125) im bikemarkt stehen




warum bestellst du es nicht einfach ab?
ist bei canyon doch kein thema oder hast du das bike schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (25. Januar 2014)

tja, ich hab es schon seit ende nov 2013.
und bis ende mai hatte ich ja dann auch schon 6 monate spass damit, also ist der wertverlust nich' so schlimm, da ich viel fahre.

ich probiere den verkauf einfach mal ende april, wenn's nich' nach meinen vorstellungen weggeht: (ich muss es ja nicht zwingend verkaufen) - dann warte ich evtl. auf die sparbuch-aktion von canyon und spare dann vielleicht 300,- so wird's erträglicher - mal schaun' - kein stress.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (25. Januar 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> tja, ich hab es schon seit ende nov 2013.
> und bis ende mai hatte ich ja dann auch schon 6 monate spass damit, also ist der wertverlust nich' so schlimm, da ich viel fahre.
> 
> ich probiere den verkauf einfach mal ende april, wenn's nich' nach meinen vorstellungen weggeht: (ich muss es ja nicht zwingend verkaufen) - dann warte ich evtl. auf die sparbuch-aktion von canyon und spare dann vielleicht 300,- so wird's erträglicher - mal schaun' - kein stress.


Was denn für eine Sparbuch-Aktion? Kannst du das mal näher erläutern?


----------



## marcotrainito (29. Januar 2014)

An liebsten hätte ich es ja in der Konfiguration und dem Farbdesign bestellt


----------



## Sauerland1 (29. Januar 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Was denn für eine Sparbuch-Aktion? Kannst du das mal näher erläutern?



Bei der Sparbuchaktion reduziert Canyon die Preise von einigen Bikes. Meist nach der Eurobike zum Ende der Saison. Hat natürlich den Grund die Lager leer zu bekommen. Daher werden auch vorzugsweise die Preis von Auslaufmodellen oder Modellen die in der neuen Saison eine kleine Veränderung erfahren werden, gesenkt


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (29. Januar 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Bei der Sparbuchaktion reduziert Canyon die Preise von einigen Bikes. Meist nach der Eurobike zum Ende der Saison. Hat natürlich den Grund die Lager leer zu bekommen. Daher werden auch vorzugsweise die Preis von Auslaufmodellen oder Modellen die in der neuen Saison eine kleine Veränderung erfahren werden, gesenkt




Ok, also wie fast jeder Hersteller. Hatte hinter Sparbuchaktion was anderes erwartet


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2014)

In der neuen Mountainbike ist ein Vergleichstest von 26"- und 27,5"-AM-Fullys. Es gewinnt das Spectral AL 8.0. Fazit: "Pure Fahrfreude! Das leichteste, spielerischte AM im Test überragt mit viel Potenz bergab und Leichtfüßigkeit bergauf. Sowohl in Praxis wie Labor der klare Testsieger." Mehr gibt's am Kiosk.  

Bemerkenswert ist aber einmal mehr der folgende Satz: "Signifikante Unterschiede zwischen 26" und 27,5" sind nicht erkennbar!"


----------



## Canyon-Freak (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand, ob Canyon das Spectral AL auch als Frameset anbieten wird?

Gruß


----------



## haga67 (2. Februar 2014)

Unwahrscheinlich. Für die Vorgänger wurden meines Wissens keine Framesets angeboten.


----------



## dukester155 (3. Februar 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> An liebsten hätte ich es ja in der Konfiguration und dem Farbdesign bestellt



Bei den Farbdesigns der 29er Modelle hat man sich um einiges mehr bemüht, als bei den 27,5 " Modellen. Speziell der rote Rahmen gefällt mir gar nicht. Sieht aus wie eine Christbaumkugel.


----------



## Heiko-78 (3. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Bei den Farbdesigns der 29er Modelle hat man sich um einiges mehr bemüht, als bei den 27,5 " Modellen. Speziell der rote Rahmen gefällt mir gar nicht. Sieht aus wie eine Christbaumkugel.



Genau diese Christbaumkugelfarbe ist es, die meinen Bauch dazu bringt, das Spectral (in ROT!!!) zu holen und nicht das Nerve AL (das ist die Meinung vom Kopf). Erfahrungsgemäß hat der Bauch recht bzw. setzt sich durch.

Generell finde ich die Gestaltung von Canyon einfach gut. Versenderbike hin oder her, hier haben sich andere Firmen noch einiges abzuschauen. Wobei das sicherlich auch Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (3. Februar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> In der neuen Mountainbike ist ein Vergleichstest von 26"- und 27,5"-AM-Fullys. Es gewinnt das Spectral AL 8.0. Fazit: "Pure Fahrfreude! Das leichteste, spielerischte AM im Test überragt mit viel Potenz bergab und Leichtfüßigkeit bergauf. Sowohl in Praxis wie Labor der klare Testsieger." Mehr gibt's am Kiosk.
> 
> Bemerkenswert ist aber einmal mehr der folgende Satz: "Signifikante Unterschiede zwischen 26" und 27,5" sind nicht erkennbar!"



Mir persönlich ist es schon etwas unheimlich, wenn Canyon fast jeden Test gewinnt. Mein Vertrauen in die Zeitschriften wächst dadurch nicht unbedingt, denn es gibt immer auch "Interessen" (wie in anderen Bereichen auch, z. B. bei Autos, siehe ADAC).

Zum Thema 27,5" haben die aktuellen Tests ja ergeben, dass die Kompletträder 2014 schwerer geworden sind. Die 27,5"-Laufräder sind im Gewicht näher an 29", bei den Fahreigenschaften aber kaum von 26" zu unterscheiden. Im Klartext: Mehrgewicht ohne spürbaren Vorteil.

Ich kaufe auf jeden Fall 2014 ein 26" Rad.


----------



## Timo S. (3. Februar 2014)

Bin am WE in Koblenz gewesen um das Spectral und auch das Strive zu testen und muss sagen, dass ich mich bzgl. der Geo da hätte nicht entscheiden können. :/
Gefühlsmäßig hab ich gedacht, dass das Strive das sattere und direktere Fahrgefühl hergibt (aufm Parkplatz) was aber auch an den Reifen gelegen haben kann, so dass ich das mal als Kaufargument nicht zählen lasse.
Ich für meinen Teil werd nun nach reiflicher Überlegung das Spectral 9.0 ex nehmen, welches in meinen Augen ein perfektes AM mit Spassgarantie im gröberen darstellt 
P.S. das Propain werd ich aber vorsichtshalber nochmal testen


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Bei den Farbdesigns der 29er Modelle hat man sich um einiges mehr bemüht, als bei den 27,5 " Modellen. Speziell der rote Rahmen gefällt mir gar nicht. Sieht aus wie eine Christbaumkugel.



Lieben oder hassen, wie so oft.
Ich scheine ziemlich der Einzige zu sein, der das Spectral in Stealth bestellt hat...


----------



## marcotrainito (3. Februar 2014)

Nein, ich habe es auch in stealth bestellt


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Zum Thema 27,5" haben die aktuellen Tests ja ergeben, dass die Kompletträder 2014 schwerer geworden sind. Die 27,5"-Laufräder sind im Gewicht näher an 29", bei den Fahreigenschaften aber kaum von 26" zu unterscheiden. Im Klartext: Mehrgewicht ohne spürbaren Vorteil.
> 
> Ich kaufe auf jeden Fall 2014 ein 26" Rad.



Genial dass Canyon das Gegenteil geschafft hat: Spectral 8.0 12.7kg, Nerve AL+ 9.0SE 12.9kg mit sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung. Gibts jetzt übrigens als richtigen Schnapper.


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe es auch in stealth bestellt


----------



## dukester155 (3. Februar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es schon etwas unheimlich, wenn Canyon fast jeden Test gewinnt. Mein Vertrauen in die Zeitschriften wächst dadurch nicht unbedingt, denn es gibt immer auch "Interessen" (wie in anderen Bereichen auch, z. B. bei Autos, siehe ADAC).
> 
> Zum Thema 27,5" haben die aktuellen Tests ja ergeben, dass die Kompletträder 2014 schwerer geworden sind. Die 27,5"-Laufräder sind im Gewicht näher an 29", bei den Fahreigenschaften aber kaum von 26" zu unterscheiden. Im Klartext: Mehrgewicht ohne spürbaren Vorteil.
> 
> Ich kaufe auf jeden Fall 2014 ein 26" Rad.



Ich denke Canyon gewinnt alles, weil sie beim P/L Verhältnis immer die Nase vorn haben und die Räder einfach top sind. Wenn ich mir die schwache Ausstattung mancher 4.000 Euro Räder ansehe, frage ich mich häufig wie dort kalkuliert wird, oder ob dort überhaupt kalkuliert wird.

Gerade beim Spectral finde ich 27,5" passend, weil leichter als 29" und ich denke die Steifigkeit und Stabilität der Laufräder müsste aufgrund der kürzeren Speichen ebenfalls besser sein. Letztlich ist es Geschmackssache was man nimmt. Jedenfalls denke ich nicht, dass ein Spectral mit 26" Rädern wesentlich leichter wäre. So gesehen ist es tatsächlich fast egal.

27,5" kann sich von mir aus im AM Bereich durchsetzten, so wie die absenkbaren Sattelstützen. Die bringen ebenfalls Mehrgewicht, aber deshalb darauf verzichten?


----------



## Hillside (3. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Bin am WE in Koblenz gewesen um das Spectral und auch das Strive zu testen und muss sagen, dass ich mich bzgl. der Geo da hätte nicht entscheiden können. :/
> Gefühlsmäßig hab ich gedacht, dass das Strive das sattere und direktere Fahrgefühl hergibt (aufm Parkplatz) was aber auch an den Reifen gelegen haben kann, so dass ich das mal als Kaufargument nicht zählen lasse.
> Ich für meinen Teil werd nun nach reiflicher Überlegung das Spectral 9.0 ex nehmen, welches in meinen Augen ein perfektes AM mit Spassgarantie im gröberen darstellt
> P.S. das Propain werd ich aber vorsichtshalber nochmal testen



Das Strive kommt bald neu, hab' ich gehört. YT bringt außerdem wohl im Frühjahr ein Trailbike.



haga67 schrieb:


> Genial dass Canyon das Gegenteil geschafft hat: Spectral 8.0 12.7kg, Nerve AL+ 9.0SE 12.9kg mit sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung. Gibts jetzt übrigens als richtigen Schnapper.



Canyon hat nicht das Gegenteil geschafft. Mit 26" wären Nerve AL, Spectral und Co. leichter und stabiler.



dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich denke Canyon gewinnt alles, weil sie beim P/L Verhältnis immer die Nase vorn haben und die Räder einfach top sind. Wenn ich mir die schwache Ausstattung mancher 4.000 Euro Räder ansehe, frage ich mich häufig wie dort kalkuliert wird, oder ob dort überhaupt kalkuliert wird.[/quote|
> 
> Canyon spart halt nicht beim Marketing, sondern beim Service. Und während andere Hersteller eine Marge für den Fachhandel einkalkulieren, vertreibt Canyon direkt. Davon kann man halten, was man will, aber es gibt eben Vor- und Nachteile. Ein Vorteil ist sicher, dass die Ausstattung für den Preis ziemlich schick ist. Aber oft ist der Händler am Ende gar nicht so viel teurer, weil er Spielraum hat, dem Kunden preislich entgegen zu kommen. Meine Meinung: Wer beim Bike-Kauf vor allen Dingen auf die Ausstattung schielt, und dann den Versender-Listenpreis bezahlt, hat womöglich nicht den besten "Deal" gemacht. Und am Ende müssen Bike und Fahrer zusammen passen, dazu gehört natürlich vor allem die Geometrie. Ich finde es klasse, wenn ich ein Bike "artgerecht" im Wald probefahren kann und nicht auf dem Parkplatz. Die Rückgabemöglichkeit bei Canyon ist ja Augenwischerei, weil eine Pauschale für Gebrauchsspuren anfällt, von der man vorher nicht weiß, wie hoch sie ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Zum Thema 27,5" haben die aktuellen Tests ja ergeben, dass die Kompletträder 2014 schwerer geworden sind.
> 
> Ich kaufe auf jeden Fall 2014 ein 26" Rad.



Nun, das neue Spectral ist leichter als das alte Nerve AL+ !

Sicher wäre es mit 26" Rädern noch einen Tick leichter.

Für mich macht 27,5" Sinn, wenn man so wie Canyon die Nachteile wie höheres Gewicht und niedrige Steifigkeit u.a. durch höherwertige Laufräder auffangen kann. Anderen Herstellern ist das selbst für 1000€ mehr nicht gelungen.
Das erklärt wiederum, warum Canyon immer ganz weit vorn in den Tests ist.

Ich bin für Vielfalt und freu mich für Dich, wenn es weiterhin 26er gibt und finde es Top, dass Canyon z.Zt. alle 3 Größen anbietet.
Die Preissenkung beim Nerve AL+ wird aber vermutlich auch die mangelnde Nachfrage nach 26 ern spiegeln.

Wenn viele neue 26er haben wollen, aber keiner sie kauft, wäre das sehr schade.

Also - greif zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (3. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Nun, das neue Spectral ist leichter als das alte Nerve AL+ !
> 
> Sicher wäre es mit 26" Rädern noch einen Tick leichter.
> 
> ...



Ich greife diesmal woanders zu 

Wie gesagt, das ist keine spezielle Kritik an Canyon. Eher im Gegenteil, weil Canyon ja kein besonderes 27,5" Feuerwerk zündet (anders als z. B. Giant. Das kann daran liegen, dass Canyon generell sehr vorsichtig ist und erst einmal abwartet).

Aber wenn sogar die Redakteure der Bike-Zeitungen, deren Aufgabe es ja ist, den Lesern Lust auf neue Bikes zu machen, zugeben, dass es kaum spürbare Unterschiede gibt, macht 27,5" generell wenig Sinn. 

Da es ja wenig 26" Angebot gibt und Leute vielleicht auch zukunftssicher kaufen wollen, steuert die Industrie das mit. Deshalb werden die 26"-Verkaufszahlen von 2014 kein guter Indikator dafür sein, was die Kunden wollen. Außerdem werden viele überzeugte 26"-Fahrer erst einmal abwarten. 

Dass Canyon das Gewicht im Rahmen hält, ist ja gut. Aber das AL+ war schon recht schwer im Vergleich und das Spectral lehnt sich vom Design ja eher an das Nerve AL an. Interessant wären eher die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen 26" Nerve (2013) und 27,5" Nerve (2014). 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Canyon ein Lob verdient, weil sie die alten AL+ Rahmen nochmal aufgebaut haben und jetzt günstig verkaufen. Welche Hersteller wirklich weiter auf 26" setzen, wird sich zeigen. Aber was Lutz Scheffer im Interview sagt, finde ich sehr gut. Er deutet an, dass er einen Platz für drei Laufradgrößen sieht. Ich fände gut, wenn sich das nicht nur auf DH und Slopestyle (plus das Einstiegssegment) bezieht, sondern auch z. B. auf das Strive.

Aber ich sehe das ganz entspannt, und ich hätte auch nichts gegen drei Laufradgrößen. Ich bin nur dagegen, den Leuten eine minimale Veränderung als große Innovation zu verkaufen.


----------



## dukester155 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich denke die 27,5" Laufräder eröffnen den Herstellern Möglichkeiten, neue Konzepte anzugehen. Und genau das ist der Punkt. Das Laufrad muss ins Gesamtbild passen, und das Konzept muss einem liegen. Dann ist es eigentlich egal welche Laufradgrösse man fährt. Die richtigen Körpermaße spielen natürlich auch eine Rolle. Wäre ich 170 cm groß, würde ich mich nie auf ein 29 XC setzen.

Oder anders gefragt, warum sollte man sich 26" am Spectral wünschen? Vergleichbare Räder mit 26" gibt's ohnehin wie Sand am Meer. 140 mm an der Gabel und die etwas größeren Laufräder, das ist für mich genau die richtige Kombination.


----------



## Stefan-S (4. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Bin am WE in Koblenz gewesen um das Spectral und auch das Strive zu testen und muss sagen, dass ich mich bzgl. der Geo da hätte nicht entscheiden können. :/
> Gefühlsmäßig hab ich gedacht, dass das Strive das sattere und direktere Fahrgefühl hergibt (aufm Parkplatz) was aber auch an den Reifen gelegen haben kann, so dass ich das mal als Kaufargument nicht zählen lasse.
> Ich für meinen Teil werd nun nach reiflicher Überlegung das Spectral 9.0 ex nehmen, welches in meinen Augen ein perfektes AM mit Spassgarantie im gröberen darstellt
> P.S. das Propain werd ich aber vorsichtshalber nochmal testen


 
Wenn ich fragen darf: Welche Rahmengrößen bist Du vom Spectral gefahren, wie groß bist Du und welche Größe passt?


----------



## Timo S. (4. Februar 2014)

7bürger schrieb:


> Wenn ich fragen darf: Welche Rahmengrößen bist Du vom Spectral gefahren, wie groß bist Du und welche Größe passt?


 Du darfst fragen 
Bin 189cm bei einer SL von 89,5 und "L" hat gut gepasst.


----------



## Hasenpfote (4. Februar 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Dass Canyon das Gewicht im Rahmen hält, ist ja gut. Aber das AL+ war schon recht schwer im Vergleich und das Spectral lehnt sich vom Design ja eher an das Nerve AL an. Interessant wären eher die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen 26" Nerve (2013) und 27,5" Nerve (2014).


Hat doch schon mal jemand hier geschrieben:
2660g Spectal AL 27,5"
2658g Nerve AL+ (26")


----------



## Heiko-78 (4. Februar 2014)

Hasenpfote schrieb:


> Hat doch schon mal jemand hier geschrieben:
> 2660g Spectal AL 27,5"
> 2658g Nerve AL+ (26")



gesucht wird der Vergleich zwischen Nerve AL 26" (2013) und Nerve AL 27,5" (2014) ... nicht Spectral und Nerve AL+!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (5. Februar 2014)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum das Spectral 9.0 SL nur 15 Gramm leichter ist, als das Spectral 9.9 SL bei annähernd dem selben Preisniveau. Wegen der kleineren Reifen müsste der Gewichtsunterschied größer ausfallen. Ob der kürzere Federweg der Gabel beim 9.9 das Mehrgewicht der Reifen wett macht?


----------



## Stefan-S (5. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Du darfst fragen
> Bin 189cm bei einer SL von 89,5 und "L" hat gut gepasst.


 
Danke!


----------



## haga67 (5. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum das Spectral 9.0 SL nur 15 Gramm leichter ist, als das Spectral 9.9 SL bei annähernd dem selben Preisniveau. Wegen der kleineren Reifen müsste der Gewichtsunterschied größer ausfallen. Ob der kürzere Federweg der Gabel beim 9.9 das Mehrgewicht der Reifen wett macht?



Die 130mm Float-Gabel spart gegenüber der 140er Talas knapp 200g, die Kurbel soll lt.Angabe gut 200g leichter sein, der hintere Reifen ist als X-King 35g leichter als der Mountainking 650b.

Da hat Canyon sich offenbar Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Hillside (5. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich denke die 27,5" Laufräder eröffnen den Herstellern Möglichkeiten, neue Konzepte anzugehen. Und genau das ist der Punkt.



Ich bin immer für neue Entwicklungen, wenn sie auch Verbesserungen bringen. Ich war erst sogar richtig neugierig auf 27,5"  -- als dann aber viele und sogar die Bike-Redakteure von "nicht _spürbarem_ Unterschied" berichtet haben, bin ich arg nachdenklich geworden. Noch mehr, als dann die Laufradgewichte und Rahmengewichte der ersten 2014er kamen. Normalerweise sinken die Gewichte jedes Modelljahr, jetzt aber eher nicht. Ich hänge auch gar nicht speziell an 26", nur weil das so lange Standardmaß war, aber:

Ich hätte einfach gerne einen _spürbaren_ Unterschied, wenn ein ganzer Standard umgestellt wird.

Denn hinter 27,5" stecken ja hohe Entwicklungskosten, und ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass die Hersteller das Geld gerne wieder einsammeln wollen, das ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht.



dukester155 schrieb:


> Das Laufrad muss ins Gesamtbild passen, und das Konzept muss einem liegen. Dann ist es eigentlich egal welche Laufradgrösse man fährt. Die richtigen Körpermaße spielen natürlich auch eine Rolle. Wäre ich 170 cm groß, würde ich mich nie auf ein 29 XC setzen.



Klar. Aber es geht nicht nur um die Körpergröße. Ich bin 1,85 und fahre trotzdem gerne 26" (und habe gar nicht gegen 29er, sondern sogar selbst eines).



dukester155 schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, warum sollte man sich 26" am Spectral wünschen? Vergleichbare Räder mit 26" gibt's ohnehin wie Sand am Meer. 140 mm an der Gabel und die etwas größeren Laufräder, das ist für mich genau die richtige Kombination.



Ich hätte lieber 150/160 mm und 26". 

Und ich lasse mich gerne von 27,5" überzeugen, wenn die Vorteile _spürbar_ sind.


----------



## dukester155 (6. Februar 2014)

Vorteile von 27,5 Zoll sind, die bessere Kurventraktion und das geringfügig bessere Überrollverhalten bei vollem Erhalt der Agilität im Vergleich zu 26 Zoll. Gleichzeitig fällt die Trägheit der 29" Räder weg, die ich bei der Probefahrt mir einem 29er deutlich gespürt habe. War nicht meins. Ich halte 27,5 für eine gute Sache.

Das Video erklärt das alles recht gut.


----------



## dukester155 (6. Februar 2014)

Was für mich noch ein Punkt ist, wenn man mal richtig fette Schlappen dran macht, wird's mit 29" Laufrädern richtig schwer. Bei 27,5" spielt das kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Timo S. (6. Februar 2014)

So es ist vollbracht, nachdem ich gestern das Tyee gefahren bin, hab ich grad das Spectral 9.0EX bestellt. 
Nicht, dass das Tyee schlecht wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, _ein feines Rad_, aber in meinem Fall, der wohl selten bis nie in einen Park gehen wird zu sehr downhill und somit auch zu schwer.


----------



## Jogi (6. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> So es ist vollbracht, nachdem ich gestern das Tyee gefahren bin, hab ich grad das Spectral 9.0EX bestellt.
> Nicht, dass das Tyee schlecht wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, _ein feines Rad_, aber in meinem Fall, der wohl selten bis nie in einen Park gehen wird zu sehr downhill und somit auch zu schwer.



Willkommen im Club


----------



## Timo S. (8. Februar 2014)

Moin,
mein 9.0EX ist zwar schon bestellt, aber bei der Federgabel werd ich nicht ganz schlau aus den Angaben von Canyon.
Verbaut ist ja die Revelation, die beschrieben wird als Solo Air...
Wenn ich aber die Spezification der Gabel aufklappe, dann steht da Dual Position Air...wat isse denn nu?


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. Februar 2014)

soooo... für alle probefahr-willigen:
war heute wieder in koblenz bummeln - im canyon-home war wieder hölle los und... sie haben zumindest 1 spectral 29er (das 8.9) in "m" zum probefahren dort.
es war ständig ausgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1k3 (10. Februar 2014)

Gerade die Mail von Canyon bekommen, Spectral 8.0 Stealth in L wird gerade zusammengestellt


----------



## dukester155 (10. Februar 2014)

Wann bekommst du es geliefert?


----------



## schnitzel_de (10. Februar 2014)

ein Spectral 8.0 in M ist gerade frei geworden...Somit kann sich jemand über einen früheren Liefertermin freuen...
Mein neues Hardtail war mir nun doch wichtiger...


----------



## sarakosa (10. Februar 2014)

@m1k3 wann hättest du bestellt?


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukester155 (11. Februar 2014)

An die Spectral Vorbesteller: Welches Pedal macht ihr an euer Bike? Da ich bereits Crankbrothers Acid Pedale an meinem Epic in Verwendung habe, werden es am Spectral wohl Crankbrothers Mallet 3. Dazu den Specialized Rime Schuh. Ich denke das ist eine gute Kombination.


----------



## Timo S. (11. Februar 2014)

Die Spike werden es bei mir in Verbindung mir dem Giro Jacket...


----------



## LukasL (11. Februar 2014)

ich bleib auch bei flat! werden auch die spank spike!


----------



## m1k3 (11. Februar 2014)

Pedal ist bei mir ein DMR Vault  Das Pedal schlechthin in meinen Augen 
http://www.dmrbikes.com/products/pedals/vault

@sarakosa
Bestellt hab ich am 04.11.2013


----------



## m1k3 (11. Februar 2014)

Heute morgen hab ich die Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass ich es in Koblenz abholen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (11. Februar 2014)

Sobald es bei dir zu Hause ist, wäre es spitze wenn du für uns wartende ein paar Fotos posten könntest.


----------



## m1k3 (11. Februar 2014)

Ja Bilder kommen  Erstmal abholen ;-)


----------



## marcotrainito (11. Februar 2014)

Super


----------



## Luckboxx (12. Februar 2014)

Bei mir werden es voraussichtlich die Hope F20. Schwanke aber noch aber der Farbe? Schraubt ihr bei rotem Spectral auch rote Pedale hin? Oder schwarz? Oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## Dickie76 (12. Februar 2014)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Bei mir werden es voraussichtlich die Hope F20. Schwanke aber noch aber der Farbe? Schraubt ihr bei rotem Spectral auch rote Pedale hin? Oder schwarz? Oder ganz was anderes?


 
Auf jeden Fall nur schwrze Anbauteile oder grüne, dann siehts bald wirklich aus wie ein Christbaum...


----------



## m1k3 (12. Februar 2014)

bei meinem schwarzen Spectral kommen orange Vault`s hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (12. Februar 2014)

Luckboxx schrieb:


> Bei mir werden es voraussichtlich die Hope F20. Schwanke aber noch aber der Farbe? Schraubt ihr bei rotem Spectral auch rote Pedale hin? Oder schwarz? Oder ganz was anderes?


Nur schwarz, werd evtl. noch die Roam50 gegen die Syntace w30 tauschen.


----------



## Jogi (12. Februar 2014)

Rotes Spectral -> schwarze Spank Spikes


----------



## dukester155 (12. Februar 2014)

An mein schwarzes Spectral kommen rote Mallet 3.


----------



## Falcon7 (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Hatte mein Spectral 7.0 im Oktober bestellt, und gestern gab es News dass sich der Liefertermin von KW8 auf KW12 schiebt... Geht es da noch jemandem so? Ursache sind wohl Lieferprobleme einer 'Hauptkomponente'. Weiß allerdings noch nicht um welches Teil es da genau geht, immerhin werden an sich ja inzwischen anscheinend Spectrals ausgeliefert bzw. sind sie vereinzelt ab Lager lieferbar.


----------



## bennZ37 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ebenfalls im Oktober nen 7.0 bestellt. Habe bisher aber noch nichts von Canyon gehoert. Scheinbar wird nicht unbedingt nach Bestelldatum ausgeliefert, wenn im November bestellte Bikes schon abholbereit sind...


----------



## dukester155 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich denke schon, dass Canyon die Bestellungen nach dem First Come First Serve Prinzip ausliefert. Sind wohl nur bestimmte Rahmengrössen und Farben verfügbar.


----------



## Badsimson (13. Februar 2014)

Falcon7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hatte mein Spectral 7.0 im Oktober bestellt, und gestern gab es News dass sich der Liefertermin von KW8 auf KW12 schiebt... Geht es da noch jemandem so? Ursache sind wohl Lieferprobleme einer 'Hauptkomponente'. Weiß allerdings noch nicht um welches Teil es da genau geht, immerhin werden an sich ja inzwischen anscheinend Spectrals ausgeliefert bzw. sind sie vereinzelt ab Lager lieferbar.


Das fängt ja schon gut an...
Welche Rahmengröße haste den?


----------



## Timo S. (13. Februar 2014)

Momentan liegt die früheste Auslieferung bei KW 14...krass...


----------



## Falcon7 (13. Februar 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Das fängt ja schon gut an...
> Welche Rahmengröße haste den?


7.0 M in raw
Naja, kann immer passieren dass mal was nicht pünktlich kommt, aber nach inzwischen 4 Monaten Wartezeit und geplanter Auslieferung in der kommenden Woche, schon hart kurzfristig nochmal 4 Wochen draufgelegt zu bekommen


----------



## Dickie76 (13. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war KW12 von Anang a der Liefertermin, der mir stens Canyon genannt wurde. Spectral 7.0 in rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (13. Februar 2014)

Mein geplanter Liefertermin ist die KW 12 und ich habe bis jetzt keine Benachrichtigung über eine Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## Falcon7 (13. Februar 2014)

KW12 scheint dann wohl zu passen. Hat dann im Endeffekt keinen Unterschied gemacht ob man im Oktober, oder erst heute bestellt hat.


----------



## Luckboxx (13. Februar 2014)

bei meiner Bestellung (M 9.0 EX) wurde im Oktober KW13 geplant. Momentan steht die Verfügbarkeit bei KW18. Was dann einem Vorteil von 5 Wochen entspricht ... Mal sehen


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Februar 2014)

Dann hier mal ein erster Fahrbericht.

Nachdem ich Gestern mein Spectral AL8.0 in Koblenz abgeholt habe stand heute Morgen die erste Ausfahrt auf dem Plan.

Gleich vorweg möchte ich darauf hinweisen das ich sicherlich nicht der Typ Fahrer bin der so viel erfahrung hat das mir gleich jedes Detail auffallen würde. Ich möchte einfach mal meine ersten Eindrücke weitergeben.

Zur gefahrenen Strecke.

26Km mit etwa 500hm. Mix aus Breiten Forstwegen, flowigen Singletrails und einigen steilen anstiegen.

Da das Wetter auch nicht gerade toll ist wurde die Strecke nicht zu technisch gewählt. Teilweise war es einfach ne Schlammschlacht, Wurzeln sowie Kopfsteinpflaster wahren dazu auch noch sehr Rutschig.


Zum Bike.

Die gesamten Einstellungen wurden bei Canyon durchgeführt. 
Sie Schaltung funktionierte absolut Tadellos, Dämpfer und besonders die Gabel tauchten jedoch zu weit ein (Trotz keiner grossen beanspruchung lagen die O-ringe am Anschlag). Hier werde ich noch ein bischen nachjustieren. Die Bremsen passen vom gefühl her auch ganz gut, und haben genügend Biss.

Was mir aufgefallen ist.

Trettlager: Bei einigen Wurzelpassagen hab ich die Pedale leicht aufgesetzt. (An stellen wo ich mit meinem 26 Zoll weiterpedalieren konnte) Ich denk mal das hier die Trettlagerpostion etwas tiefer ist. Es könnte jedoch auch sein das der Dämpfer etwas zu sehr eintaucht. Dieses werde ich weiter beobachten wenn ich mal das Fahrwerk weiter Justiert habe.

Sattelstütze: Die versenkbare Sattelstütze funktioniert tadellos. Was die eigentliche Sitzposition betrifft habe ich die bei Canyon eingestellte Sitzhöhe jedoch auch noch bischen nachjustiert. 

Laufräder und Reifen: Die Grösseren Laufräder fallen zumindens Optisch gleich auf. Von Gefühl her würde ich sagen das sie etwas besser über Hindernisse Rollen, ist aber schwer zu beurteilen. Die Montierten Conti Reifen bieten genügend Gripp. Dies konnten sie heute im Schlamm beweisen 
Hier werde ich bei Gelegenheit aber wahrscheinlich auch wieder auf Tubeless umbauen. Die Ventile hierfür liegen dem Rad bei.

Schaltung: Da ich vorhin 3*9 gefahren bin dachte ich das mir da vielleicht was fehlen würde, jedoch war die zumindenst heute absolut kein Thema.


Fahren algemein: Zum Fahrwerk möchte ich nicht zuviel schreiben, da es einfach von der einstellung her noch nicht ganz passte.
Ich habe jedoch natürlich trotzdem heute ein bischen probiert. 

Bergauf: Gabel absenken und vorne wie hinten auf Climb. Fährt sich super den Berg hoch, und auch steile verbockte Passagen sind zu meistern.
Bergab: Entweder auf Trail oder Descend. Descend ist halt noch ne nummer Weicher. Trail hingegen noch etwas tritteffektiver falls es mal flacher wird.

Im grossen und Ganzen bin ich bislang ganz zufrieden mit dem Bike. Sicherlich müssen noch ein paar anpassungen gemach werden, aber dies ist ja eigentlich immer der fall.

So, jetzt gehts mal noch ein bischen Putzen, sieht echt verdreckt aus das Rad..


----------



## sarakosa (16. Februar 2014)

Hört sich doch gut an. 
Zum Thema Ventile tubless, kann der Ventileinsatz heraus geschraubt werden?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Februar 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an.
> Zum Thema Ventile tubless, kann der Ventileinsatz heraus geschraubt werden?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



Ja, diese können heraus geschraubt werden.


----------



## dukester155 (16. Februar 2014)

Mit den O-Ringen am Anschlag muss noch Luft in die Dämpfer. Wäre interessant, mit wieviel Druck bei welchem Fahrergewicht die Dämpfer optimal funktionieren.


----------



## dukester155 (16. Februar 2014)

Eben die Pedale für mein Spectral bestellt. 

Ich wollte eigentlich die roten Mallet 3, aber die Eurobike Edition war etwas günstiger, außerdem ist die Farbe mal was anderes.


----------



## Steve16061980 (16. Februar 2014)

So, ich habe mich jetzt mal mit den Federelementen beschäftigt.
Druck in der Gabel war doch eher sehr niedrig und im Dämpfer ein wenig zu gering.

Fahrergewicht 71kg

Eingestellt war an der Gabel 85Psi (Sag 40mm)
am Dämpfer 150Psi (Sag 15mm)

Ich hab die Gabel jetzt mal auf 130Psi (Sag 22mm) und den Dämpfer aus 170 Psi (Sag9mm) eingestellt.

Bei Fox ist zumindenst ein Richtwert für dir Gabel zu finden.
Hier der Link

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=31


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (16. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Mit den O-Ringen am Anschlag muss noch Luft in die Dämpfer. Wäre interessant, mit wieviel Druck bei welchem Fahrergewicht die Dämpfer optimal funktionieren.



Zur Gabel habe ich bei ridefox.com schon mal folgende Tabelle gefunden:



 

Die 2014er Talas scheint danach einen höheren Druck zu benötigen als bisher.


----------



## dukester155 (17. Februar 2014)

Meine bevorzugte Reifenwahl wäre beim Spectral der Maxxis Ardent + Milch. Wie erkennt man, ob die Felge tubeless tauglich ist?

Was plant ihr bezüglich Bereifung, bleibt ihr beim MK 2?


----------



## haga67 (17. Februar 2014)

Gute Frage...

Hinten finde ich den MK2 top aber vorne reicht mir der Grip zumindest beim jetzigen 26"-Nerve nicht.
Vorne fuhr ich den Baron 2,3 - für mich perfekt - und suche ebenfalls nach einem ähnlich leichten, leichtlaufenden und gripstarken 650b - Vorderreifen.
Bei mir sind Minion DHF, HansDampf TrailStar, Magic Mary und Trailking 2,2 in der Auswahl.
Ich fand die Contis mit blackChilli - Mischung Top, möchte mir aber keinen 1kg-Reifen ans Rad bauen. 

Die DT Swiss XM 1450 und 1501-Spline Laufräder sind tubeless ready. Das die Ventile sollen dabei sein.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. Februar 2014)

@dukster155
Spectral 7.0 bis 9.0 sind tubelessready, 6.0 nicht.
Das erkennt man an der Felge, musst hald beim jeweiligen Hersteller der Felge nachschauen.

Ich lass den mountainking vorne fürs erste drauf, was soll ich sonst mit einem neuen reifen machen?
Der hält vermutlich eh nicht lange.
Danach werde ich warscheinlich den Schwalbe Hans Dampf draufziehen.


----------



## Heiko-78 (17. Februar 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> @dukster155
> Ich lass den mountainking vorne fürs erste drauf, was soll ich sonst mit einem neuen reifen machen?



Wenn er Dir hinten reicht, kannst Du ihn ja so lange in den Keller legen bis der erste Hinterreifen durch ist. Vorne kannste dann von Anfang an den Hans fahren.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. Februar 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Wenn er Dir hinten reicht, kannst Du ihn ja so lange in den Keller legen bis der erste Hinterreifen durch ist. Vorne kannste dann von Anfang an den Hans fahren.



Stimmt, so kann mans auch machen.
Ich habe aber gerade gesehen, dass beim Spectral 9.0 EX vorne Rubber Queen drauf sind, die reichen mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horaff (17. Februar 2014)

..welche  Rahmengrössen (bei welcher Körpergrösse) habt ihr beim 27,5" bzw 29" bestellt?


----------



## dukester155 (17. Februar 2014)

Horaff schrieb:


> ..welche  Rahmengrössen (bei welcher Körpergrösse) habt ihr beim 27,5" bzw 29" bestellt?



27,5"

M bei 180 cm

Ich könnte auch ein L fahren, aber diesmal habe ich mich bewusst für den kleineren Rahmen entschieden.


----------



## dukester155 (17. Februar 2014)

Weil es mir gerade einfällt, nochmal zur Dämpfereinstellung..

Wer ein iphone sein eigen nennt, kann versuchen die Einstellungen mit der Fox App vorzunehmen. Würde mich interessieren, wie gut oder schlecht das funktioniert.

https://itunes.apple.com/at/app/fox-intelligent-ride-dynamics/id549035102?mt=8


----------



## haga67 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gespannt ob das im Moment überhaupt funktioniert, weil die App aktuell nur für 2013er Material ausgelegt ist.
Und da man die ID-Nummer des Dämpfers eingeben muß, habe ich da meine Zweifel.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. Februar 2014)

Ich habe (Spectral 9.0 EX) in Größe S  und ich bin 173cm klein. 
Das PPS hat M angezeigt, aber ich habe mir letztes Jahr von Canyon ein Rennrad gekauft und da wurde mir beim PPS Größe M angezeigt, was letzendlich zu groß war.
Zum Glück bin ich nur 173, wäre ich größer, dann müsste ich länger als KW 14 warten.


----------



## dukester155 (17. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob das im Moment überhaupt funktioniert, weil die App aktuell nur für 2013er Material ausgelegt ist.
> Und da man die ID-Nummer des Dämpfers eingeben muß, habe ich da meine Zweifel.



Ist aber relativ witzlos, den Dienst nur für ein Modelljahr anzubieten. War wohl nur ein Versuchsballon, schade.


----------



## haga67 (17. Februar 2014)

Allerdings...
Hab die Amis grad mal angeschrieben...


----------



## Falcon7 (17. Februar 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich habe (Spectral 9.0 EX) in Größe S  und ich bin 173cm klein.
> Das PPS hat M angezeigt, aber ich habe mir letztes Jahr von Canyon ein Rennrad gekauft und da wurde mir beim PPS Größe M angezeigt, was letzendlich zu groß


Zwischen S und M habe ich bei gleicher Körpergröße, nach mehrmaliger Beratung durch Canyon, M genommen. Allerdings war auch mit ein Auswahlkriterium was man primär mit dem Rad fährt (in meinem Fall auch mal längere Touren). Nachdem ich aber auch noch kein MTB hatte, komplettes Neuland für mich. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Steve16061980 (17. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob das im Moment überhaupt funktioniert, weil die App aktuell nur für 2013er Material ausgelegt ist.
> Und da man die ID-Nummer des Dämpfers eingeben muß, habe ich da meine Zweifel.




Die Codes werden von der app nicht gefunden. 
Beim Spectral 8.0 sind Gabel : CFJ2 und beim Dämpfer CNSF verbaut.
Mal schauen wann die amis updaten...

In Punkto Rahmengrösse hab ich M bei einer Grösse von 174 und Schrittlange von 83. Nach den ersten 40km fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Bike.


----------



## haga67 (17. Februar 2014)

Habe mich bei 1,74m und SL 80 ebenfalls für M entschieden, da es mir beim Nerve XC auch super passte.
Ggf.kommt ein kürzerer Vorbau dran...

Ich hoffe es passt mit der 125mm Reverb.
Beim Nerve XC passte nur eine mit 100mm Hub. Diese ist nur ca.15mm aus dem Sitzrohr draußen.

Die Spannung steigt - sollte in dieser KW geliefert werden was letzte Woche telefonisch bestätigt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (17. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> In Punkto Rahmengrösse hab ich M bei einer Grösse von 174 und Schrittlange von 83. Nach den ersten 40km fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Bike.



Ist Deine Reverb wie auf den Bildern von Deinem Bike ganz drin im Rahmen ???
Oder hast Du sie noch rausgezogen ?


----------



## Steve16061980 (18. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ist Deine Reverb wie auf den Bildern von Deinem Bike ganz drin im Rahmen ???
> Oder hast Du sie noch rausgezogen ?



Dies war die einstellung wie sie bei Canyon eingestellt wurde. Da wahr noch etwa 1cm Luft. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich sie jedoch noch etwa zusätzlich 1,5 cm herausgezogen so das nun etwa 2,5 cm Luft sind.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (18. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> In Punkto Rahmengrösse hab ich M bei einer Grösse von 174 und Schrittlange von 83. Nach den ersten 40km fühl ich mich wohl auf dem Bike.



Du hast also dein Spectral schon?
Falls in chrome red, könntest du sagen wie die Farbe in echt aussieht?
Und zur Rahmengröße: Denkst du dass du mit Größe S auch noch zurecht kommen würdest oder nicht?


----------



## Steve16061980 (18. Februar 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Du hast also dein Spectral schon?
> Falls in chrome red, könntest du sagen wie die Farbe in echt aussieht?
> Und zur Rahmengröße: Denkst du dass du mit Größe S auch noch zurecht kommen würdest oder nicht?





Ja, ich hab meins seit Samstag. Ist jedoch Stealht. Sieht ziemlich Schwarz aus 
Rot hab ich kurz in Koblenz gesehen. Kommt auf den Bildern schon recht gut rüber.  Mir persönlich gefällt das Schwarz halt besser.
Ich denke S könnte noch passen (Habs nicht probiert)


----------



## haga67 (18. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Dies war die einstellung wie sie bei Canyon eingestellt wurde. Da wahr noch etwa 1cm Luft. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich sie jedoch noch etwa zusätzlich 1,5 cm herausgezogen so das nun etwa 2,5 cm Luft sind.


Danke für die Info.
Dann wird's bei mir ja echt knapp. Ich schlaf am besten mal ein paar Nächte auf ner Streckbank


----------



## TrailsurferODW (18. Februar 2014)

@Stoneager
Ich hab ähnliche Werte wie Steve und Rahmen in S wär mir definitiv zu klein (bin das M vorher Probe gefahren). Vergleich mal die Reachwerte, das Teil ist schon recht kurz.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (18. Februar 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> @Stoneager
> Ich hab ähnliche Werte wie Steve und Rahmen in S wär mir definitiv zu klein (bin das M vorher Probe gefahren). Vergleich mal die Reachwerte, das Teil ist schon recht kurz.


Reach ist bei Größe S 400mm.
Ich bin das Cube Stereo (Größe S) schon probegefahren und das hat einen Reach von 407. Mit der Größe bin ich gut zurechtgekommen.
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich verhältnissmäßig lange Beine habe(Schrittlänge 83cm)?


----------



## -moRRis- (18. Februar 2014)

Mit nem neuen Bike macht der nahende Frühling doppelt Laune. Auch wenn ich mich voraussichtlich noch bis KW 12 in Geduld üben muss mit meinem in Größe M. Nur wenn Canyon das Spectral nächstes Jahr hinten und vorne mit 150 mm Federweg vom Stapel lässt beiß ich mir in den Arsch.

An die Jungs die bereits glückliche besitzer sind... wie fällt die Sattelbreite aus ?


----------



## Tomsifu (18. Februar 2014)

Bin das Spectral und das Nerve am We probegefahren. Nach längerem hin und her habe ich mich fürs Spectral AL 27,5'' entschieden und auch bestellt. War letztendlich mehr eine Bauchentscheidung. Bin jetzt allerdings etwas verunsichert, da ich neben DH auch gerne längere Touren fahre und im Sommer einen Alpencross geplant habe. Ist das Nerve da nicht die bessere Wahl, bzw. macht das Spectral da Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Februar 2014)

Tomsifu schrieb:


> Bin das Spectral und das Nerve am We probegefahren. Nach längerem hin und her habe ich mich fürs Spectral AL 27,5'' entschieden und auch bestellt. War letztendlich mehr eine Bauchentscheidung. Bin jetzt allerdings etwas verunsichert, da ich neben DH auch gerne längere Touren fahre und im Sommer einen Alpencross geplant habe. Ist das Nerve da nicht die bessere Wahl, bzw. macht das Spectral da Sinn?



die grenzen zwischen den beiden bikes verschwimmen doch sehr - ne klare abgrenzung ist schwer (deswegen bin/war ich und einige andere hier auch unentschlossen)
das nerve ist etwas straffer, das specki hat etwas mehr reserven.
für RICHTIGEN downhill würde ich beide nicht nehmen.

da das specki der nachfolger des "nerve am/al+" ist, wirst du damit zufrieden sein.
ich bin mit dem "nerve am" 3 alpencrosse gefahren und auch längere touren hier im mittelgebirge = wunderbar.
das ich jetzt das "nerve 8.9" habe liegt daran, dass ich die 140mm des "nerve am" nie voll nutzte.


----------



## Tomsifu (19. Februar 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> die grenzen zwischen den beiden bikes verschwimmen doch sehr - ne klare abgrenzung ist schwer (deswegen bin/war ich und einige andere hier auch unentschlossen)
> das nerve ist etwas straffer, das specki hat etwas mehr reserven.
> für RICHTIGEN downhill würde ich beide nicht nehmen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bedenken, dass die Geo des Spectral zu "wild, verspielt" ist und nicht wirklich tourentauglich. Z.B. Der flache Lenkwinkel von 67Grad, steigt da das Vorderrad nicht schnell bei steilen Anstiegen? Dann das Kettenblatt mit 38/24 in Kombination mit dem höheren Gewicht, fehlt da nicht der Notanker, falls im Berg nichts mehr geht? 
Auf der anderen Seite, kann man mit dem Nerve bergab genauso viel Spaß haben, wie mit dem Spectral? 
Ich will nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau, sondern die für mich beste Kombination aus Funktionalität und Spaß.


----------



## dukester155 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich mache es so, für Touren nehme ich das Epic, für etwas ambitioniertere Offroad Einsätze das Spectral. Wenn man nur ein MTB hat, muss man sich entscheiden, was einem wichtiger ist. Mit dem Spectral kann man auch touren, aber man muss sich im klaren sein, dass man ev. unnötig Mehrgewicht mitschleppt. Dafür hat man bergab die größeren Reserven.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Lenkwinkel die Tourentauglichkeit negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## Timo S. (19. Februar 2014)

MTB is für mich Spass in der Natur, knifflige Trails,  flowige Abfahrten, hupfen über alles was sich ergibt auf einer Tour mit Freunden --->Spectral 
Den andern Kram mach ich dann aufm Rennrad...
War also in meinem Fall eine leichte Entscheidung...


----------



## Stoneagebiker (19. Februar 2014)

Tomsifu schrieb:


> Ich habe bedenken, dass die Geo des Spectral zu "wild, verspielt" ist und nicht wirklich tourentauglich. Z.B. Der flache Lenkwinkel von 67Grad, steigt da das Vorderrad nicht schnell bei steilen Anstiegen? Dann das Kettenblatt mit 38/24 in Kombination mit dem höheren Gewicht, fehlt da nicht der Notanker, falls im Berg nichts mehr geht?
> Auf der anderen Seite, kann man mit dem Nerve bergab genauso viel Spaß haben, wie mit dem Spectral?
> Ich will nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau, sondern die für mich beste Kombination aus Funktionalität und Spaß.



Bei der Geo hätte ich da keine Bedenken, dass es zu "wild verspielt" ist, außer du hast einen für deine Größe kleinen Rahmen gewählt.
Was aber bergauf sicherlich ein Notanker ist, ist die 3fach Kurbel beim Nerve. Wenn dir das mehr an  Federweg beim Spectral nicht so wichtig ist und du bergab kein Problem mit 3fach Kurbeln hast wurde ich sogar zum Nerve greifen.
Aber wenn man die beiden Räder mal miteinander vergleicht, fällt auf, dass sie sich wirklich sehr ähnlich sehen(Rahmenform etc.).

Wenn das Vorderrad beim Spectral zum  steigen neigen würde könntest du immer noch die Gabel absenken.


----------



## haga67 (19. Februar 2014)

Tomsifu schrieb:


> Dann das Kettenblatt mit 38/24 in Kombination mit dem höheren Gewicht, fehlt da nicht der Notanker, falls im Berg nichts mehr geht?



Zur Not holt man sich für 10€ ein 22er.
Das haben wohl einige auf dem Nerve AL29 probiert, soll sich wunderbar fahren und schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh (19. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Spectral AL 8.0 in chrome red, Größe L. Morgen kommen hoffentlich die Pedale


----------



## haga67 (19. Februar 2014)




----------



## Micha382 (19. Februar 2014)

Warum ist die Reverb soweit draußen?


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (19. Februar 2014)

Warum ist die Gabel abgesenkt?


----------



## swoosh (19. Februar 2014)

Weil ich das Teil gerade erst zusammen gebaut habe und noch nicht drauf sitzen kann, da die Pedale noch fehlen


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (19. Februar 2014)

Ok . Lässt sich denn die Reverb komplett im Rahmen versenken oder ist sie dafür zu lang?


----------



## moses3k (19. Februar 2014)

Swoosh, du Glücklicher! Bin neidisch, muss noch paar Wochen warten :-(


----------



## swoosh (19. Februar 2014)

Die lässt sich komplett bis zum Anschlag versenken


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (20. Februar 2014)

Super, Danke für die Info  Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät


----------



## philis (20. Februar 2014)

Kann man Canyon die Gewichtsangaben senden, damit die Gabel und Feder bereis voreingestellt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (20. Februar 2014)

Welche Feder denn? 
Du bekommst eine Gabelpumpe dazu und damit kannst du Dämpfer und Gabel selbst einstellen.


----------



## Badsimson (20. Februar 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Kann man Canyon die Gewichtsangaben senden, damit die Gabel und Feder bereis voreingestellt wird?


Wenn's zugeschickt wird, wird eh die Luft rausgelassen. Wenn du es abholen gehst, wird es vor Ort gemacht.


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

Eine Dämpferpumpe liegt bei, außerdem muss man sich früher oder später ohnehin mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Mein Ansatz wäre, dass Interessierte hier ihre Daten posten und man so ganz gut die optimalen Werte finden kann.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Kommen auf euer Spectral Flat- oder Klickpedale?


----------



## marcotrainito (20. Februar 2014)

Flatpedals 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Oshiki (20. Februar 2014)

XT Trail Clickpedale

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

Crankbrothers Mallet 3 Eurobike 13 Edition, müssten heute oder morgen ankommen. Werde sie auf die Waage legen und abfotografieren.


----------



## marcotrainito (20. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand interesse an der original verbauten Fox 32 Talas Performance aus dem Spectral AL 8.0??


----------



## Tomsifu (20. Februar 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Zur Not holt man sich für 10€ ein 22er.
> Das haben wohl einige auf dem Nerve AL29 probiert, soll sich wunderbar fahren und schalten.



kann man denn so ohne weiteres, für z.B. eine Transalp das 24er gegen ein 22er Kettenblatt austauschen? Muss dann noch irgendwas angepasst oder getauscht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

kannste tauschen, einfach so. eventuell den umwerfer etwas einstellen, aber das geht ja fix.


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an der original verbauten Fox 32 Talas Performance aus dem Spectral AL 8.0??



Darf man fragen, was du als Alternative dran machst?


----------



## LukasL (20. Februar 2014)

Früher oder später wird bei mir ne Pike und Monarch Plus dran kommen!


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Eine Pike am Spectral EX 9.0 wäre mir auch lieber als die verbaute 32er Revelation. 
Aber der Unterschied wird wohl nicht alzu groß sein, dass es rentabel wäre revalation gegen pike zu tauschen, oder?


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Eine Pike am Spectral EX 9.0 wäre mir auch lieber als die verbaute 32er Revelation. 
Aber der Unterschied wird wohl nicht alzu groß sein, dass es rentabel wäre revalation gegen pike zu tauschen, oder?


----------



## marcotrainito (20. Februar 2014)

Ich plane mit einer RS Pike Soloair 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Da ich denke das der Unterschied von Revelation zu Pike nur relatov gering ist. 
Wiegt die Pike (150)Solo air weniger als die Revelation mit Absenkfunktion?


----------



## Timo S. (20. Februar 2014)

Die Rev im EX hat aber keine Absenkfunktion.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Die Rev im EX hat aber keine Absenkfunktion.



Ach stimmt, ist aber umso besser. Ich brauch eh keine Absenkfunktion und die Gabel ist leichter. 
Auf der Canyon Website steht, dass die Gabel 2075g wiegt und auf der Sram bzw. Rochshox homepage steht, dass sie 1787 g wiegt, was stimmt den nun?


----------



## Hasenpfote (20. Februar 2014)

In der Bike 03-14 wurde die Fox32 Talas 27,5" 140 FIT CTD mit 19,5Nm/° Verdrehsteifigkeit getestet und die Rock Shox Revelation XX 27,5" Dual Position Air mit 27,7 Nm - also *42%* steifer. Ich finde den Unterschied doch recht deutlich. (Bremssteifigkeit 210,7 Nm/° zu 183,8 NM/° ebenfalls zugunsten der Revelation). Hat die Bike evtl. auch eine Ausgabe vorher die Pike getestet?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Februar 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, ist aber umso besser. Ich brauch eh keine Absenkfunktion und die Gabel ist leichter.
> Auf der Canyon Website steht, dass die Gabel 2075g wiegt und auf der Sram bzw. Rochshox homepage steht, dass sie 1787 g wiegt, was stimmt den nun?



Schau doch mal in die Gewichtsdatenbank. http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-5/federgabel?page=6

Der zufolge ist dein zweites Gewicht wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Hasenpfote (20. Februar 2014)

Da findet sich was zur Pike:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trek...ry-und-downhill.310461/page-357#post-11706159



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei der bremssteifigkeit ist die Pikre mit 221,1 Nm/° und die Lyrik mit 243,3Mn/° gemessen worden, wobei die pike ein 27,5" gabel war, ich denke als 26" würde das etwas besser ausfallen.
> Bei der verdrehsteifigkeit hattte die Pike 29,9Nm/° und die Lyrik 28Nm/° fällt also zu gunster der Pike aus und das obwohl sie nur eine 15mm steckachse hat.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum das man den unterschied wirklich spürt, wer schon mal etwas mit 200Nm festgezogen hat weis das man 20nm mehr oder weniger nicht merkt !


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

Heute sind die Pedale für mein Spectral angekommen. 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-8791/crank-brothers-pedale-klick-mallet-3-eurobike-2013


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

Berührt auf dem Bild das Hinterrad beinahe eine Strebe?







Bekommt man die Plastikscheibe beim grossen Ritzel einfach ab, oder muss dazu die Kassette runter?


----------



## greg12 (20. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus als wäre die querstrebe verkehrt herum eingeschweisst. Kann aber auch durch die perspektive verzehrt sein....


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

Hasenpfote schrieb:


> In der Bike 03-14 wurde die Fox32 Talas 27,5" 140 FIT CTD mit 19,5Nm/° Verdrehsteifigkeit getestet und die Rock Shox Revelation XX 27,5" Dual Position Air mit 27,7 Nm - also *42%* steifer. Ich finde den Unterschied doch recht deutlich. (Bremssteifigkeit 210,7 Nm/° zu 183,8 NM/° ebenfalls zugunsten der Revelation). Hat die Bike evtl. auch eine Ausgabe vorher die Pike getestet?



Pike wurde in der vorherigen Ausgabe gestestet(Verdrehsteifigkeit: 29,9Nm
Bremsstefigkeit: 221,1Nm) also noch steifer als Revelation, obwohls ja eig. kein Wunder ist, hat ja 34er Rohre und wiegt auch ca. 100g mehr. 

Da steht auch noch, dass sie in der Solo Air Variante deutlich sensibler ist als in der Absenkbaren Version, warum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh (20. Februar 2014)

Für mich sieht das nicht verkehrt herum aus. Da ist mind. 1cm Abstand zum Reifen.

Für was genau ist den die Plastikscheibe? Die kann man zwar ganz einfach von den Speichen lösen, aber das wars dann auch schon. Hinterrad musste abmachen.


----------



## dukester155 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Bilder, so sieht das schon besser aus. Die Plastikscheibe soll verhindern, dass sich die Kette in Richtung Speichen verabschiedet und selbige zerstört.

Btw.. Habt ihr euch schon für einen Flaschenhalter entschieden?

Ich liebäugle mit dem Specialized Rib Cage in schwarz.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Februar 2014)

@swoosh
Die Plastikscheibe ist in erster Linie für den Schutz des Laufrades bzw. der Speichen.
Die Kette kann sich dann nich zwischen den Speichen verhaken.
Bei richtig eingestwlltem Schsltwerk benötigt man die Scheibe meiner Meinung nach nicht und da die Kette nur vom kleinsten Gang in die Speichen springen kann bedeudet das, dass man vermutlich eh nur sehr langsam unterwegs was die Schäden an den Speichen in Grenzen halten sollte.
Die Kasette wird auch noch evtl. vor Schmutz geschützt.
Die meisten Hersteller verbauen die Scheiben nicht.
Ich würde die hässliche Scheibe auf jeden Fall entfernen.


----------



## Timo S. (20. Februar 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Pike wurde in der vorherigen Ausgabe gestestet(Verdrehsteifigkeit: 29,9Nm
> Bremsstefigkeit: 221,1Nm) also noch steifer als Revelation, obwohls ja eig. kein Wunder ist, hat ja 34er Rohre und wiegt auch ca. 100g mehr.
> 
> Da steht auch noch, dass sie in der Solo Air Variante deutlich sensibler ist als in der Absenkbaren Version, warum???


Liest sich doch gut für die Rev, ich denke den Unterschied wird man in der Praxis kaum spüren.


----------



## marcotrainito (21. Februar 2014)

Na ja Leute, wenn ihr schon aus den Zeitschriften zitiert, dann solltet ihr auch dazu sagen, dass im Fazit zur Fox geschrieben steht, dass im Praxistest die geringere Steifigkeit nicht bemerkbar war. Sprich im Labor ist sie messbar aber beim fahren konnte man sie nicht wirklich spüren. Nur zur Vollständigkeit.


----------



## Timo S. (21. Februar 2014)

Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus, fox zur rev kaum spürbar und rev zur pike ebenso wenig. Alles nur aufm Prüfstand. Dann habt alle Spass!


----------



## Jan-Paul (21. Februar 2014)

ich überlege gerade wie wild welches hat das besser Preis/Leistung Verhältnis
Spectral 6 oder das 7 er?


----------



## haga67 (21. Februar 2014)

Das 7.0 ist m.E. den Aufpreis wert.
Die 400g Gewichtsunterschied sind in Anbetracht der überschaubaren Unterschiede erstaunlich.
Vom P/L finde ich die beiden Bikes ähnlich gut.

Wenn's klemmt machst Du mit dem 6.0 nichts falsch, wenn die 200,-€ noch drin sind, würde ich das bessere nehmen.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (21. Februar 2014)

Frage zur Gabel beim Spectral 9.0 EX:

Bei der Ausstattungsliste steht: Rockshox Revelation RCT3 *Solo Air* und in der genaueren Produktbeschreibung steht dann wieder *Dual Position Air*... 
Ist die Gabel nun Dual Position Air oder Solo Air?
Und was genau bedeutet Dual Position Air eig.?
Die Angaben auf der Rockshox Homepage haben mich verwirrt.. weil da steht, ich zitiere: 
"Sie verändert den Federweg deiner Gabel um bis zu 30 mm, ohne Einbußen bei der Performance bei kleinen Schlägen."
Bedeutet das nun, dass die Dual Position Air Gabel absenkbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (21. Februar 2014)

Lt. Canyon Hotline ist es eine SoloAir.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (21. Februar 2014)

@ Stoneagebiker: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rct3#tech


----------



## Stoneagebiker (21. Februar 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> @ Stoneagebiker: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rct3#tech


Auf der Sram Homepage habe ich mich vorhin ja schon informiert.
Und da stand das mit 30mm weniger bzw. mehr Federweg bei Dual Position Air ... Das hat mich verwirrt


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (21. Februar 2014)

Ja kannst einfach wie bei einer FOX Talas die Gabel auf 120 mm absenken. Federverhalten bleibt dabei unverändert.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (21. Februar 2014)

Ist beim Spectral ein Plastikschutz auf den Kettenstreben oder nur eine Folie?

Okay, jetzt ist es mir klar:
Dual Position Air --> Absenkbar

Meeeeehr Bilderrrrr vom Spectral


----------



## m1k3 (22. Februar 2014)

Ist der stealth Rahmen anodisiert oder lackiert? der rote wird mit Nasslack lackiert sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (22. Februar 2014)

Der stealth-Rahmen ist anodisiert, der rote lackiert.
Keine Ahnung mit welcher Technik.


----------



## Badsimson (22. Februar 2014)

Dürfte alles Pulverbeschichtet sein! 
Beim Rot hätte ich eh auf Eloxiert getippt


----------



## minor (22. Februar 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Dürfte alles Pulverbeschichtet sein!
> Beim Rot hätte ich eh auf Eloxiert getippt



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Was haga67 schreibt ist richtig.


----------



## dukester155 (22. Februar 2014)

Alles über anodisierte Rahmen bei Canyon:

https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=175


----------



## Badsimson (22. Februar 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Was haga67 schreibt ist richtig.



Schwarz ok... Aber wie sieht es mit dem rot und RAW Club aus ? Muß leider noch ein paar Wochen warten, dann könnte ich es sagen!


----------



## Stoneagebiker (22. Februar 2014)

Welches Verfahren ist den am haltbarsten, anodisieren, lackieren oder eloxieren?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Badsimson (22. Februar 2014)

Lackieren gehört nicht dazu!


----------



## pun1sh3r (22. Februar 2014)

Hi,

also rot ist definitv Lack. Habe mir das vor Ort schon angeschaut. Das RAW Club, was wir ja beide haben, Holger, ist mir eben RAW und noch mal mit Klarlack überzogen als Schutz. Schwarz ist anodisiert.

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## Badsimson (22. Februar 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also rot ist definitv Lack. Habe mir das vor Ort schon angeschaut. Das RAW Club, was wir ja beide haben, Holger, ist mir eben RAW und noch mal mit Klarlack überzogen als Schutz. Schwarz ist anodisiert.
> 
> ...



 Also wenn es "lackiert" ist, also das was ich seit über 20 Jahre mache, ist es kacke! 
Aber verwechsle lackieren nicht mit Pulverbeschichtung! Der Unterschicht der Oberflächenoptik ist minimal ! Das Produkt ist was anderes! 

Gruß Holger


----------



## pun1sh3r (22. Februar 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Also wenn es "lackiert" ist, also das was ich seit über 20 Jahre mache, ist es kacke!
> Aber verwechsle lackieren nicht mit Pulverbeschichtung! Der Unterschicht der Oberflächenoptik ist minimal ! Das Produkt ist was anderes!
> 
> Gruß Holger


Hi Holger,

cool nun kenne ich noch nen Lackierer ;D Also die Aussage, dass es lackiert ist, habe ich von 2 Canyon Mitarbeitern bekommen. Lack ist halt Kacke weil nicht wirklich widerstandsfähig - gerade bei nem AM/Enduro... Da platzt halt gerne was ab.  Pulver hat sich die letzten Jahre wirklich gemacht wenn man es mit früher vergleicht....
Sind selbst solche glossy-bling-bling-Sachen wie beim Spectral-Rot mit Pulver machbar?

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, bling bling ist auch mit Pulver machbar! Lackieren würde schon halten, wobei bei dem Verfahren nur der Klarlack das ausschlaggebende ist! Klarlack gibt es für alle Materialien ob mit oder ohne Steinschlagschutz aber das kostet halt.


----------



## Badsimson (22. Februar 2014)

Deswegen bin ich auf unser Rahmen gespannt! Alu Natur und klar lackiert (laut Canyon)
Das ist eine Sache für sich! Der Rahmen muß gut gemacht sein wenn der "Natur" belassen ist. Mit einer Farbigen Beschichtung kann man einiges verbergen.


----------



## Steve16061980 (23. Februar 2014)

So, heut war ich mal wieder bischen mit dem Spectral unterwegs.

Seit dem letzten Tour hab ich den Luftdruck in Dämpfer und Gabel korrigiert. Jetzt Fährt es wie es soll und macht richtig spass.

Kommischerweise wurde das Rad während der Fahrt immer schwerer... Warum bloss 

Wird zeit das es mal bischen trocknet.


----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> So, heut war ich mal wieder bischen mit dem Spectral unterwegs.
> 
> Seit dem letzten Tour hab ich den Luftdruck in Dämpfer und Gabel korrigiert. Jetzt Fährt es wie es soll und macht richtig spass.
> 
> ...


Ah, du kommst aus Luxembourg...  Dann sind wir ja garnicht so weit voneinander entfernt! Ich arbeite dort!


----------



## pun1sh3r (23. Februar 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich auf unser Rahmen gespannt! Alu Natur und klar lackiert (laut Canyon)
> Das ist eine Sache für sich! Der Rahmen muß gut gemacht sein wenn der "Natur" belassen ist. Mit einer Farbigen Beschichtung kann man einiges verbergen.



Hi Holger!

Wir werden sehen....  RAW ist ja nix neues bei Canyon. Gibt's ja schon beim Strive, Ultimate AL, Torque.... Das was ich bis jetzt am Strive gesehen habe sah richtig gut aus! Gerade die Rahmen und das Finish finde ich bisher bei meinen Canyon bikes durchaus sehr hochwertig! 

Und das Spectral von Steve sieht mal artgerecht bewegt aus ;D Aber auf dem Umwerfer sind ja mal 2kg Dreck 

Gruß Ben


----------



## Steve16061980 (23. Februar 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Hi Holger!
> 
> 
> Und das Spectral von Steve sieht mal artgerecht bewegt aus ;D Aber auf dem Umwerfer sind ja mal 2kg Dreck
> ...



Zur Info, die Schaltung funktionierte immer noch tadellos 
Und mittlerweise ist das Rad wieder Blitz Blank


----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2014)

So soll's sein! Sind ja keine Ausstellungsstücke


----------



## Badsimson (23. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es erst gesehen, bzw. Seh ich keinen Umwerfer


----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2014)

Er hat während der Fahrt vorne auf "1fach" umgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (23. Februar 2014)

Da postet endlich mal einer ein Bild von seinem Spectral und dann sieht man vor Dreck nichts davon.


----------



## m1k3 (24. Februar 2014)

Hier wie versprochen, mal neue Bilder von Heute.
Frisch aus dem Showroom 










Mehr Bilder gibts hier


----------



## sarakosa (24. Februar 2014)

Scheeeen !!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasL (24. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Grad mit den orangenen Pedalen! 
Is des der Canyon Bikestand für 26 Zoll oder gibts jetzt einen für 650 B??


----------



## Brauseklaus (24. Februar 2014)

Der 26" Bikestand passt ebenfalls für 27,5" und 28" Roadbikes.
Hab mir auch einen für mein Spectral mitbestellt.


----------



## Horaff (24. Februar 2014)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Hier wie versprochen, mal neue Bilder von Heute.
> Frisch aus dem Showroom
> 
> 
> ...


...darf ich fragen bei welcher Körpergrösse du den L Rahmen fährst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1k3 (24. Februar 2014)

Ja ist der 26" Bikestand. Gibt keinen speziellen für 650B.
Fahre den L Rahmen bei 189cm


----------



## rnReaper (24. Februar 2014)

oh man oh man oh man sieht das gut aus :-O


----------



## ballentine (24. Februar 2014)

hallo zusammen 

die reverb ist schon sehr weit drausen :/
ob man die gegen eine 150mm austauschen kann?
bin selber 1,93m und bin mir nicht sicher ob das 650b in l oder das 29er in xl für mich besser wären.
hatte das 29er grand canyon 9.9 von 2012 in xl. kann man das mit der grösse vergleichen?

liebe grüsse


----------



## m1k3 (24. Februar 2014)

ich hab die Rverb nochmal gut 3-5 cm weiter drin wie auf den Bildern zu sehen 
Bevor Verunsicherung entsteht


----------



## -moRRis- (25. Februar 2014)

Wahrlich eine Black Pearl.... auf den Bildern ist die Gabel aber abgesengt oder? Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen was die Laufräder so alles mitmachen...


----------



## marcotrainito (25. Februar 2014)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen welcher Tune am Fox Float Dämpfer verbaut ist?! M/M?


----------



## m1k3 (25. Februar 2014)

Ja das Talas System ist eingefahren, auf glaub 120mm.


----------



## Twoari (27. Februar 2014)

Unter euch jemand, der auch ein 9.0 E.X. bestellt hat und vor hat damit Enduro-Rennen zu fahren? Falls ja, habt ihr vor das Teil noch zu Tunen (z.B. mit ner Pike oder andere Laufräder oder so...)?


----------



## derjoe (27. Februar 2014)

Nachfrage bezüglich der Oberfläche des Spectral in rot:

Könnte einer derjenigen, der ein Spectral in rot sein Eigen nennt, Feedback über die empfundene Qualität des Lacks / der Oberflächenbeschichtung geben? 

Ich würd mir das Teil super gern kaufen, mit wegen der Farbe, bin aber skeptisch, wie der Rahmen nach nem halben Jahr ausschaut.


----------



## Ringmaul (27. Februar 2014)

Hasenpfote schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich verunsichern darf was das Slide betrifft....
> 
> Niedrige Lenkkopfsteifigkeit von nur 62 Nm/Grad (Test MB). Damals noch wohlwollend mit "ausreichend steif" beschrieben, formuliert MB das in einem aktuellen Test für AM so: " Werte um 100 Nm/° sind top, unter 60 Nm/° kritisch." Vergleiche mit der Steifigkeit anderer Räder.(Link)
> Kettenstrebe eher lang (435,5mm)
> ...



Was ist das denn für eine Bike-Bravo-Hörigkeit?? Da wird einem ja ganz anders..
Bevor sich jemand verunsichern lässt: das ist nur theoretisches Gefasel.
Die Slides erfreuen sich seit Jahren nicht zu unrecht großer Beliebtheit. Hab mir für dieses Jahr ein 29er zugelegt und auch das hat nicht mal Kinderkrankheiten.
Nichtsdestotrotz werden die Spectral mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in beiden Radgrößen ein Knaller, so dass man letztlich nach seinem Design- und Ausstattungsgeschmack gehen können wird.
Oder eben nach seiner Geduld - die 29er Spectrals kommen ja leider erst Ende April. Angesichts des milden Winters wird sich Canyon vermutlich gerade ärgern, dass sie nicht liefern können.
Naja, Vorfreude ist ja oft die schönste...
Haltet durch und...ride safe! 

p.s: da nach dem Rahmengewicht gefragt wurde: Das Spectral soll schon deutlich weniger Rahmengewicht haben, ich glaub sogar 300g weniger (oder sogar noch mehr). Meine, das gelesen zu haben, ist aber unter starkem Vorbehalt.
Gewicht sollte im AM Bereich aber nicht alles sein. Cool finde ich die schöne Linie beim Spectral von Hinterbau zu Oberrohr. Nur die Form des Oberrohres selbst sagt mir nicht zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (27. Februar 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Unter euch jemand, der auch ein 9.0 E.X. bestellt hat und vor hat damit Enduro-Rennen zu fahren? Falls ja, habt ihr vor das Teil noch zu Tunen (z.B. mit ner Pike oder andere Laufräder oder so...)?


Bei mir kommen Flow mit Acros ran, die Revelation wird ihren Dienst sicherlich gut verrichten.


----------



## pun1sh3r (27. Februar 2014)

Noch mal ne Frage an die, die bereits ein Spectral AL Ihr eigen nennen können. Was gibt's über die Klettereigenschaften mit NICHT abgesenkter Gabel zu sagen? Rampen/Trails mit 20% ohne steigendes VR möglich?

Danke und Gruß Ben


----------



## Stoneagebiker (28. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mal generell gerne mehr über die Fahreindrücke des Spectral hören, jetzt habens ja schon einige.


----------



## moses3k (1. März 2014)

Das würde mich ja jetzt auch dringend interessieren. Ist das lackierte Rot wirklich so schlecht? Muss ich Angst haben, dass mir in einem halben Jahr der ganze Lack abblättert?



derjoe schrieb:


> Nachfrage bezüglich der Oberfläche des Spectral in rot:
> 
> Könnte einer derjenigen, der ein Spectral in rot sein Eigen nennt, Feedback über die empfundene Qualität des Lacks / der Oberflächenbeschichtung geben?
> 
> Ich würd mir das Teil super gern kaufen, mit wegen der Farbe, bin aber skeptisch, wie der Rahmen nach nem halben Jahr ausschaut.


----------



## Ringmaul (1. März 2014)

Auf den Lack hast du 2 Jahre Garantie, ich würde mir da nicht zu viele Sorgen machen.


----------



## Timo S. (1. März 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Das würde mich ja jetzt auch dringend interessieren. *Ist das lackierte Rot wirklich so schlecht?* Muss ich Angst haben, dass mir in einem halben Jahr der ganze Lack abblättert?


Wo bitte steht denn, dass die Farbe schlecht ist?!


----------



## moses3k (1. März 2014)

Zugegeben, ich habe wenig Ahnung von den verschiedenen Verfahren. Aber Lack scheint wirklich nicht so dolle zu sein, wenn man dem Kollegen pun1sh3r Glauben schenken mag...



pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> 
> cool nun kenne ich noch nen Lackierer ;D Also die Aussage, dass es lackiert ist, habe ich von 2 Canyon Mitarbeitern bekommen. Lack ist halt Kacke weil nicht wirklich widerstandsfähig - gerade bei nem AM/Enduro... Da platzt halt gerne was ab.  Pulver hat sich die letzten Jahre wirklich gemacht wenn man es mit früher vergleicht....
> Sind selbst solche glossy-bling-bling-Sachen wie beim Spectral-Rot mit Pulver machbar?
> ...


----------



## dukester155 (1. März 2014)

Wegen dem Lack würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Kein Hersteller kann es sich leisten einen Rahmen zu verkaufen, bei dem die Farbe eben mal so abplatzt. Kleinere Kratzer hat jeder Rahmen früher oder später.


----------



## Badsimson (1. März 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich habe wenig Ahnung von den verschiedenen Verfahren. Aber Lack scheint wirklich nicht so dolle zu sein, wenn man dem Kollegen pun1sh3r Glauben schenken mag...



Mach dir jetzt keinen kopf, weil ich mit pun1sh3r darüber geschrieben habe! 
"Lack" ist nicht so Widerstandsfähig gegen Steinschläge wie Pulverbeschichtung oder Eloxieren! 
Abplatzen wird da wohl nichts! Wir gingen da wohl in's Detail (da ich Lackierer bin) wegen der Beschichtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (1. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Mach dir jetzt keinen kopf, weil ich mit pun1sh3r darüber geschrieben habe!
> "Lack" ist nicht so Widerstandsfähig gegen Steinschläge wie Pulverbeschichtung oder Eloxieren!
> Abplatzen wird da wohl nichts! Wir gingen da wohl in's Detail (da ich Lackierer bin) wegen der Beschichtung!



Wenn irendwas abplatzt, können wir uns ja an dich wenden. ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Badsimson (1. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Wenn irendwas abplatzt, können wir uns ja an dich wenden. ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Bitte nicht!


----------



## marcotrainito (1. März 2014)

Also ich habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem Spectral absolviert. Leider nur Asphalt und Forstautobahn, aber da ich es erst gestern abgeholt habe musste ich es einfach für die Tour nehmen. Also die Sitzposition ist doch recht kompakt, man sitzt sehr angenehm im Bike. Da ich noch nicht im Gelände unterwegs war kann ich leider nichts über die Performance im eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet sagen. Was ich aber sagen kann, ist dass ich anfangs die Settings von Canyon für den Dämpfer als zu weich empfunden habe, nachdem ich diesen dann um einen Bar erhöht habe, ist es mir dann doch zu straff gewesen hier muss ich jetzt in dem Bereich dazwischen rumspielen um die ideale Einstellung für mich zu finden. 
Aber ich verstehe nun was die Fester von MB Magazin mit fluffigen Fahrwerk meinen. Im Uphill braucht man keine Talas, ich bin ständig bei 140mm den Berg hoch, das VR kam nie hoch, und ich konnte locker mit der Descend Einstellung im Uphillfahren (sitzend, nicht im Wiegetritt). 
Bremsen funktionieren tadellos und sind extrem bissig! Gefällt mir. 
Ich empfinde die Lenkerbreite von 740mm als ideal. Deshalb bleibe ich auch bei 740mm. Vorbau in 60mm Länge passt mir perfekt bei Bikegröße L. Ich habe anstatt der 70mm die 60mm gewählt. 

Obwohl ich noch nicht im Gelände gefahren bin muss ich jetzt schon sagen ich liebe das Bike! Und stealth ist eine geile Farbe!!

Settings des Dämpfers poste ich noch, sobald ich meins gefunden habe.


----------



## Tomsifu (2. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem Spectral absolviert. Leider nur Asphalt und Forstautobahn, aber da ich es erst gestern abgeholt habe musste ich es einfach für die Tour nehmen. Also die Sitzposition ist doch recht kompakt, man sitzt sehr angenehm im Bike. Da ich noch nicht im Gelände unterwegs war kann ich leider nichts über die Performance im eigentlichen Einsatzgebiet sagen. Was ich aber sagen kann, ist dass ich anfangs die Settings von Canyon für den Dämpfer als zu weich empfunden habe, nachdem ich diesen dann um einen Bar erhöht habe, ist es mir dann doch zu straff gewesen hier muss ich jetzt in dem Bereich dazwischen rumspielen um die ideale Einstellung für mich zu finden.
> Aber ich verstehe nun was die Fester von MB Magazin mit fluffigen Fahrwerk meinen. Im Uphill braucht man keine Talas, ich bin ständig bei 140mm den Berg hoch, das VR kam nie hoch, und ich konnte locker mit der Descend Einstellung im Uphillfahren (sitzend, nicht im Wiegetritt).
> Bremsen funktionieren tadellos und sind extrem bissig! Gefällt mir.
> Ich empfinde die Lenkerbreite von 740mm als ideal. Deshalb bleibe ich auch bei 740mm. Vorbau in 60mm Länge passt mir perfekt bei Bikegröße L. Ich habe anstatt der 70mm die 60mm gewählt.
> ...



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Bike und Danke für den ersten Fahrbericht. 

Darf man fragen, welches Spectral du besitzt, ist es das 27,5" und wie groß bist du? Kann man den Vorbau einfach so bei Canyon tauschen?

Freu mich schon auf deinen Offroad Bericht!


----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

Hier mal ein erstes Bild meines Spectrals! Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt! Leider bis jetzt nur ein Handybild! Bessere und mehr Bilder gibts später! ;-)


----------



## Horaff (2. März 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Bild meines Spectrals! Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt! Leider bis jetzt nur ein Handybild! Bessere und mehr Bilder gibts später! ;-)



...Grösse M ?...mit welcher Körpergrösse fährst du es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

Ja ist Größe M! Bin 1.76m groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 81cm!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon7 (2. März 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ja ist Größe M! Bin 1.76m groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 81cm!


Ist die Sattelstütze auf dem Foto schon auf die richtige Höhe eingestellt? Also steht die bei der Schrittlänge wirklich so weit raus - wäre gut


----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

Ja die passt so eigentlich ganz gut!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcotrainito (2. März 2014)

Ich fahre das Spectral 8.0. Vorbau kann man anpassen, ist aber auch das einzige glaube ich.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## marcotrainito (2. März 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## LasseChristian (2. März 2014)

mit welcher körper- und schrittlänge fahrt ihr denn so die M-version? wird ja oft als sehr kompakt beschrieben.. hab 181 und 83cm


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. März 2014)

Mal kurz was zur Geometrie des Spectral 27,5: Im neuen Enduro-Magazin (gratis im Web) werden acht Einsteiger-Trailbikes getestet, darunter auch das Spectral 8.0. Fazit: "Das leichte Spectral begeistert mit super Performance bergauf wie bergab. ... Achtung bei der Größe: Das Testbike in M fällt sehr kompakt aus." 

Das hieße für mich (183 cm, 87 SL), was ich schon vermutet habe: Größe L mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## marcotrainito (2. März 2014)

Ich bin 1,84 groß, mit einer SL von 84cm. Rahmengröße L mit 60cm Vorbau. Rahmengröße M ging gar nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## LasseChristian (2. März 2014)

jemand zufällig im raum münchen mit spectral unterwegs, wo man sich kurz wegen der rahmengröße draufsetzen könnte? die mitfahrbörse bei canyon kennt nur das strive...


----------



## Oshiki (2. März 2014)

Wo gibt es einen 60cm Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (2. März 2014)

60mm  

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Horaff (2. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,84 groß, mit einer SL von 84cm. Rahmengröße L mit 60cm Vorbau. Rahmengröße M ging gar nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


Hast du zum Vergleich das 29" in M probiert? Ist vom Oberrrohr laut den Geometrie-Daten etwas länger.


----------



## Twoari (2. März 2014)

Wieso testet jetzt Enduro Magazin ebenfalls das 8.0!? Als Enduro Magazin hätten die lieber das 9.0 E.X. getestet in einem Umfeld wo die meisten Konkurenten 160mm Gabeln haben. Bin mal gespannt, ob "Bike" ebenfalls ein Spectral 8.0 testet in der kommenden Ausgabe


----------



## TrailsurferODW (2. März 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob "Bike" ebenfalls ein Spectral 8.0 testet in der kommenden Ausgabe


Im aktuellen Endourotest taucht das Canyon diesmal überhaupt nicht auf. Sind alles Bikes jenseits der 150mm. Mit den 140mm wird das Spectral wohl eher zu den potenteren All-Mountains bzw All-Mountain Plus gezählt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. März 2014)

TrailsurferODW schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Endourotest taucht das Canyon diesmal überhaupt nicht auf. Sind alles Bikes jenseits der 150mm. Mit den 140mm wird das Spectral wohl eher zu den potenteren All-Mountains bzw All-Mountain Plus gezählt.



So ist auch der Rest des Fazits, den ich weiter oben ausgespart habe: "... Wer ein verspieltes und agiles Trailbike sucht, t mit dem Canyon bestens bedient. Wird es jedoch richtig grob, muss man einen Gang zurückschalten. ..." 

Klar, ist ja auch kein Enduro, sondern eben ein All Mountain. Genügte mir völlig. Wobei ich immer noch auf den ersten Test des 29ers warte...


----------



## Falcon7 (2. März 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ja die passt so eigentlich ganz gut!


Danke. Ist ein 6.0, richtig? Darf ich fragen wann du bestellt hattest?


----------



## moses3k (2. März 2014)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob das Chrome Red Modell mittlerweile im Showroom zu begutachten ist? Beim letzten Anruf vor 2,5 Wochen hieß es, es würde erst ab Ende Februar im Showroom ausgestellt werden. Hab zwar eins bestellt, würde aber schon ganz gerne wissen, wie dieses Christbaumkugel-Rot in live ausschaut, um ggf. noch umdisponieren zu können...


----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

Ja ist ein 6.0! Bestellt hatte ich am 12.01.14!


----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, ob das Chrome Red Modell mittlerweile im Showroom zu begutachten ist? Beim letzten Anruf vor 2,5 Wochen hieß es, es würde erst ab Ende Februar im Showroom ausgestellt werden. Hab zwar eins bestellt, würde aber schon ganz gerne wissen, wie dieses Christbaumkugel-Rot in live ausschaut, um ggf. noch umdisponieren zu können...



Ist nicht als Vorführ- Testrad im Showroom! War erst gestern dort um mein Bike abzuholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (2. März 2014)

Jetzt mal im ernst, die werden mit Sicherheit da keinen Lack drauf machen der sich


Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> So ist auch der Rest des Fazits, den ich weiter oben ausgespart habe: "... Wer ein verspieltes und agiles Trailbike sucht, t mit dem Canyon bestens bedient. Wird es jedoch richtig grob, muss man einen Gang zurückschalten. ..."
> 
> Klar, ist ja auch kein Enduro, sondern eben ein All Mountain. Genügte mir völlig. Wobei ich immer noch auf den ersten Test des 29ers warte...


Dafür sind die vom EX überzeugt...
http://dirt.mpora.de/dirt-100/die-besten-enduro-raketen
Letztendlich isses doch aber eh egal wie es klassifiziert wird und dass es im groben und schnellen nich top sein kann ist doch klar, aber wer das sucht kauft eh ein DH Bike...


----------



## marcotrainito (2. März 2014)

Nein ich habe kein 29er getestet. Am Freitag stand kein spectral in Red da. Aber als ich im Januar das bike in Koblenz bestellt habe ist jemand das 9.0 SL in rot probegefahren. Dann habe ich es aber nicht mehr gesehen. Auch am Freitag nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## pun1sh3r (2. März 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Bild meines Spectrals! Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt! Leider bis jetzt nur ein Handybild! Bessere und mehr Bilder gibts später! ;-)



Ähmmm wieso ist da beim 7.0 Spectral ne SLX Kurbel dran? Die hat doch ne schwarze XT ab Werk....


----------



## LukasL (2. März 2014)

Is ja auch 6.0! ;-)


----------



## moses3k (2. März 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Ähmmm wieso ist da beim 7.0 Spectral ne SLX Kurbel dran? Die hat doch ne schwarze XT ab Werk....



Der LukasL hat ein Spectral 6.0 - nicht 7.0 



LukasL schrieb:


> Ja ist ein 6.0! Bestellt hatte ich am 12.01.14!


----------



## pun1sh3r (2. März 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Der LukasL hat ein Spectral 6.0 - nicht 7.0


Gerade gemerkt...Da sind ja auch Mavic LR dran..  Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (3. März 2014)

Bezüglich der DH Qualitäten habe ich überhaupt keine Zweifel. Ich habe hier allerdings die eine oder andere längere Rampe, die regelmäßig bezwungen werden will. Da wird sich zeigen, ob die Federgabel und die Übersetzung so mitspielt wie ich mir das vorstelle. Das werde ich gleich auf der ersten Ausfahrt testen.


----------



## Norman11 (3. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> jemand zufällig im raum münchen mit spectral unterwegs, wo man sich kurz wegen der rahmengröße draufsetzen könnte? die mitfahrbörse bei canyon kennt nur das strive...



Sollte meins in KW 12 bekommen. Grösse L. 
Wenn es da ist, kannst du es gerne mal anschauen. Wohne im Norden von München.


----------



## Falcon7 (3. März 2014)

Mal zwischendurch eine Frage in Sachen Kettenstrebenschutz: Laut Hotline ist an den Bikes ja ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran, angeblich wohl vergleichbar mit denen hier: http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F02&item=12685
Zumindest hieß es dass sie aus Neopren und mit Canyonschriftzug sind. Was man jetzt an den ausgelieferten Bikes so sieht, macht aber irgendwie einen anderen Eindruck. Kann von den Leuten die ihr Bike schon haben vielleicht mal kurz was sagen, bzw. ein Foto posten? Danke!

Update: Scheint wohl ein aufgeschraubter Gummischutz zu sein, angeblich wohl recht stabil


----------



## marcotrainito (3. März 2014)

Ja schützt aber nur von oben, und nicht die Unterseite.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## LasseChristian (3. März 2014)

Hier mal n nettes Video mit dem Spectral, hab ich auf der Canyon Homepage noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dickie76 (4. März 2014)

Oh Mann! Was freue ich mich auf meine "Rote Zora"


----------



## -moRRis- (4. März 2014)

Allerdings... auch wenns bei mir eher ne schwarze Perle wird.... KW 12... der Countdown läuft... das warten ist ja schlimmer als auf den Feierabend...


----------



## moses3k (4. März 2014)

Ich drehe auch schon durch. 4 Wochen noch..


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. März 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein 29er in xl? 
Bitte Bilder Posten 
Andy


----------



## rnReaper (4. März 2014)

Dauert wohl noch ne weile bis jemand ein 29er haben wird. Hab eins in XL bestellt, aber muss noch bis Ende April, Anfang Mai warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeckill (4. März 2014)

Hab das 8,0 er bestellt und in der Verfügbarkeit steht Lieferung Woche 15 in grösse L und 
Woche 22 das M jetzt hab ich ein mail bekommen das meins grösse L in Woche 22 geliefert wird!!!!


----------



## tin85 (4. März 2014)

Des macht mich noch irre ich hoffe das der Liefertermin KW 17 für mein 29er stimmt. Hat schon jemand eins ??? Bilder???


----------



## Tomsifu (4. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der DH Qualitäten habe ich überhaupt keine Zweifel. Ich habe hier allerdings die eine oder andere längere Rampe, die regelmäßig bezwungen werden will. Da wird sich zeigen, ob die Federgabel und die Übersetzung so mitspielt wie ich mir das vorstelle. Das werde ich gleich auf der ersten Ausfahrt testen.



Hi Dukester, wie fährt sich dein neuer Hobel? Warte ganz gespannt auf deinen Uphill Bericht. 
Wie fährt es sich, steigt dein VR ohne Gabelabsenkung, hast du Probleme mit der 2fach Kurbel? 
Danke für Feedback!


----------



## dukester155 (4. März 2014)

@Tomsifu 

Ich habe mein Spectral leider noch nicht, aber haga67 hat das selbe Modell in Größe M heute bekommen. Vllt kann er dir nach seiner ersten Ausfahrt etwas dazu sagen. Ich fahre zzt ein Epic, von daher bin ich bergauf etwas verwöhnt. Hoffe der Unterschied ist nicht allzu extrem..


----------



## mssc (4. März 2014)

Es wird noch niemand ein 29er haben, wenn die Liefertermine zu Beginn schon ALLE nach KW12 waren, für kein Modell früher..


----------



## Stoneagebiker (4. März 2014)

Beim Spectral 9.0 EX in Größe S sind die Liefertermine nun auch von KW 14 auf KW 18 gesprungen.
Hat sich bei jemandem der das Bike schon hat der Liefertermin eigentlich nicht verzögert?


----------



## Falcon7 (4. März 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob "Bike" ebenfalls ein Spectral 8.0 testet in der kommenden Ausgabe


Na wenigstens hat es mal zu einer Spectral Werbung in der Bike gereicht 
Das nächste mal kommen All Mountains um 2500€ mit 120mm, da wird's dann wohl wieder nichts. Aber bis dahin haben es eh schon massig Leute zu Hause stehen. (hoffentlich).


----------



## Marc1973 (4. März 2014)

Habe am Wochenende nach ewig langem hin und herin Koblenz zugeschlagen:
Spectral 9.0SL in M. Liefertermin schon 13KW! Mal abwarten. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden....


----------



## cubelix (4. März 2014)

Hallo
Ich Suche im Moment nach einem Zweitrad das Spectral ex 650b kommt in die nähere Auswahl P/L ist einfach Top.
Soll die Ergänzung zum 601 werden.
Schwerpunkte währen maximal Verspielt bei guter Rahmensteifigkeit denke das Ex passt da ganz Gut, der Radstand ist ja schon 5,2cm kürzer
als beim 26" 601.
Werde wohl in Koblenz das Spectral  Probesitzen müssen.
Alternativ finde ich das Banshee Spitfire noch genial vom Konzept.
Es wird wie immer nicht einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (4. März 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen im uphill haben gezeigt, dass das VR ohne Gabelabsenkung nicht steigt. Man bekommt noch sehr gut Druck aufs VR. Also bislang kann ich sagen ich brauch die Absenkung beim spectral nicht. Bevor das VR steigt, machen meine Beine schlapp ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## dukester155 (5. März 2014)

Geht bei Canyon eigentlich jedes einzeln produzierte Rad sofort in den Versand, oder produzieren die eine bestimmte Stückzahl einer Modellvariante/Rahmengrösse und schmeißen dann die gesamte Charge in den Versand?


----------



## haga67 (5. März 2014)

Gute Frage 
Meins wurde lt.Checkliste und Lieferschein am 27.2. "gebaut" und am 3.3. verschickt.


----------



## bonny-m (5. März 2014)

Hi, bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Körpergröße von 183 cm Sl 87 welcher Rahmen.

Danke


----------



## jeckill (5. März 2014)

Ich habe die selbe Körpergröße und SL und hab mich für den L Rahmen entschieden!!!


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Hi, bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Körpergröße von 183 cm Sl 87 welcher Rahmen.
> 
> Danke


Ich würde es in M nehmen, aber am besten testen (wenn möglich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (5. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Ich würde es in M nehmen, aber am besten testen (wenn möglich).


Tendiere auch zu M


----------



## Stoneagebiker (5. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Ich würde es in M nehmen, aber am besten testen (wenn möglich).


Ich würde bei der Größe auch M wählen.
Ob sich das Testen rentiert muss jeder für sich entscheiden, in meinem Fall wären es über 500km nach Koblenz...


----------



## jeckill (5. März 2014)

Ich befürchte das ich sehr aufrecht drauf sitze beim M !!!!


----------



## marcotrainito (5. März 2014)

Ich bin 1cm größer und habe eine um 3 cm kürzere Schrittlänge und habe L gewählt mit 60er Vorbau. M ging bei mir garnicht, das war zu gedrungen. So ist es für mich jetzt perfekt!


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

Ich hab ein L bei 189cm und SL von nur 89,5. da fand ich nix gedungen, sondern perfekte Spassgeo. Wenn ich lang will dann is das Spectral das falsche, da die Geo gesamt "gedungen" ist.


----------



## marcotrainito (5. März 2014)

Ich sag doch L ist perfekt. M war zu klein!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Stoneagebiker (5. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ich bin 1cm größer und habe eine um 3 cm kürzere Schrittlänge und habe L gewählt mit 60er Vorbau. M ging bei mir garnicht, das war zu gedrungen. So ist es für mich jetzt perfekt!


Dein Oberkörper ist also um 4cm länger als der von bonny-m und der Reach von Größe L ist um 3,5cm länger als der von Größe M. 
Das würde theoretisch bedeuten, dass der Reach von Größe M eher bei bonny-m passt.


----------



## LukasL (5. März 2014)

Würde auch L nehmen. Ich hab M mit 1.75 und 81 cm SL! Finde es passt perfekt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonny-m (5. März 2014)

Kein Spectral in der Nähe vom Saarland unterwegs zum proberitten M oder L


----------



## haga67 (5. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Hi, bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Körpergröße von 183 cm Sl 87 welcher Rahmen.
> 
> Danke



Hast Du nen Test gelesen ? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/roc-dazur-2013-schnelltest-1-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl.656328/

Ich würde wohl L nehmen, ggf. mit nem 60mm Vorbau. Mir passt M bei 80cm SL und 175cm "Länge" perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (5. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Größe auch M wählen.
> Ob sich das Testen rentiert muss jeder für sich entscheiden, in meinem Fall wären es über 500km nach Koblenz...



Widerspricht zwar dem Versenderkonzept, aber eine Filiale im Süden Deutschlands wäre mmn kein Fehler.


----------



## bonny-m (5. März 2014)

Hab ein Torque ex in m passt perfekt  und im oberrrohr sind es 6 mm Unterschied und im reich 6 mm


----------



## jeckill (5. März 2014)

Das wäre cool wenn in München ein testcenter wäre!!!!


----------



## TausG (5. März 2014)

Hey Lukas,

kannst du noch ein paar Bilder von deinem Spectral hochladen? 

Danke und Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Timo S. (5. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Kein Spectral in der Nähe vom Saarland unterwegs zum proberitten M oder L


Demnächst in der Pfalz, is ja nich so weit


----------



## haga67 (5. März 2014)

Habe mein SL heute auf Tubeless umgebaut. Die Ventile sind ja dabei, auch wenns bei mir nur eins war.

Auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen mit Conti habe ich mir beim Vorderrad richtig Mühe gemacht und den Reifen abgezogen, mit Spüli ausgeschrubbt, mit Milch eingerieben. Überraschenderweise waren die Reifenflanken sofort dicht, nur zwischen Reifen und Felge hat es eine Weile gedauert.
Beim Hinterrad gabs deshalb die Kurzfassung: Eine Seite vom Reifen runter, die andere auf der Felge gelassen, Schlauch raus, Ventil rein, Reifen zu 3/4 wieder auf die Felge, 60ml Stans Notubes-Milch rein, mit Ventileinsatz auf drei Bar aufgepumpt, geschüttelt und 3x mit jeder Seite auf nen Eimer gelegt - fertig 
Dadurch, dass die eine Seite vom Reifen noch im Felgenbett klebte, wars beim zweiten Reifen kein Ding die Luft in den Reifen zu bekommen.
Ach ja - der Speichenschutz flog auch gleich mit raus .
Meine (ungenaue) Personenwaage steht jetzt mit XTR-Trail-Klickies bei 12,3kg .

Morgen wird's rausgelassen


----------



## sarakosa (5. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Kein Spectral in der Nähe vom Saarland unterwegs zum proberitten M oder L


Nächste Woche soll mein 7.0 in rot, Größe L kommen. Bin meist am Limberg und Litermont unterwegs. Poste wenn ich es hab. Können uns dann ja mal treffen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonny-m (5. März 2014)

sarakosa schrieb:


> Nächste Woche soll mein 7.0 in rot, Größe L kommen. Bin meist am Limberg und Litermont unterwegs. Poste wenn ich es hab. Können uns dann ja mal treffen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


Sehr gerne


----------



## m1k3 (5. März 2014)

Spectral 8.0 in L stealth südlich von Ulm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (5. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Habe mein SL heute auf Tubeless umgebaut. Die Ventile sind ja dabei, auch wenns bei mir nur eins war.
> 
> Auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen mit Conti habe ich mir beim Vorderrad richtig Mühe gemacht und den Reifen abgezogen, mit Spüli ausgeschrubbt, mit Milch eingerieben. Überraschenderweise waren die Reifenflanken sofort dicht, nur zwischen Reifen und Felge hat es eine Weile gedauert.
> Beim Hinterrad gabs deshalb die Kurzfassung: Eine Seite vom Reifen runter, die andere auf der Felge gelassen, Schlauch raus, Ventil rein, Reifen zu 3/4 wieder auf die Felge, 60ml Stans Notubes-Milch rein, mit Ventileinsatz auf drei Bar aufgepumpt, geschüttelt und 3x mit jeder Seite auf nen Eimer gelegt - fertig
> ...


Also ich gehe immer wie folgt vor. 
1. Ventil auf die Felge schrauben
2. Mantel schön mit Seifenwasser an den Seiten geschmeidig machen und den Mantel komplett aufziehen (beide Flanken)
3. Reifen mit gut 3 Bar aufpumpen. Der Mantel drückt sich dann schön in die Felgenseiten. Hört man auch wie er rein springt. 
4. Luft wieder raus lassen und das Innenteil des Ventils herausschrauben. 
5. Mit einer vollen Spritze (hab noch eine Alte vom Entlüftungsset der Bremsen) die Milch (Stan's) durch das offene Ventil spritzen. 
6. Ventileinsatz wieder einschrauben, Luft in den Reifen und den Reifen mehrfach um alle Achsen drehen. 
Fertig
Hatte noch nie das Problem, das was undicht war und ist auch keine Sauerei mit herauslaufender Milch. 

Habe aber auch nur Erfahrung mit den Mavic Crossmax. Mal sehe wie das mit den Felgen am Spectral funktioniert. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## heinzl (6. März 2014)

Moin!

Ich hab gestern die Bestätigung bekommen, dass mein 7.0 in L und raw zusammengestellt wird.

Soweit so gut! 

Weiß jemand wie lang es normalerweise dauert bis ich es mir in Koblenz abholen kann bzw. ob man ohne Probleme einen Termin bekommt? Bin gut heiß! 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossy-pietro (6. März 2014)

Du wirst demnächst (1-2 Tage) eine email mit einem Terminplaner erhalten - dort bekommst Du Abholtage und Uhrzeiten vorgeschlagen und kannst dann einen Termin verbindlich buchen - ist wie bei ner Autoabholung mit kurzer Einweisung etc.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (6. März 2014)

Beim Spectral passt nur eine 30,9er Sattelstütze, also kann ich keine RS Reverb 150mm reinbauen, weils die nicht im 30,9 Durchmesser gibt...
Oder gibt es da eine alternative?


----------



## haga67 (6. März 2014)

Das ist ja ein Ding.

Die KindShock LEV Integra gibts als 150er in 30,9mm

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...a-remote-sattelstuetze-435-mm-21955/wg_id-369


----------



## haga67 (6. März 2014)

Meine Sattelstütze kann ich wohl 1cm rausziehen - dann müsste sie bei Dir ja 4-5 cm raus.
Platz für ne 150er hättest Du damit.
Aber willst Du deshalb die Sattelstütze tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (6. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Meine Sattelstütze kann ich wohl 1cm rausziehen - dann müsste sie bei Dir ja 4-5 cm raus.
> Platz für ne 150er hättest Du damit.
> Aber willst Du deshalb die Sattelstütze tauschen


Ich habe Größe S bestellt, das Sitzrohr ist um 4cm kürzer als beim M.
Daher müsste sie 8-9cm raus.
Aber die 2,5cm der 150er Sattelstütze machens dann wohl auch nicht mehr aus. Werde mir warscheinlich keine kaufen.


----------



## Badsimson (6. März 2014)

heinzl schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab gestern die Bestätigung bekommen, dass mein 7.0 in L und raw zusammengestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Wann hast du deins bestellt? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonny-m (6. März 2014)

Habe mal die Geo Daten von Torque M Spectral M Süectral L verglichen, das Torque passt mir perfect. Tendiere immer mehr zum Spectral M. Was meint Ihr.


----------



## heinzl (6. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Wann hast du deins bestellt?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bestellt habe ich meins am 16.11.

In der Bestätigung stand dann zuerst die 8. KW als Liefertermin. Als ich letzte Woche nichts gehört und mal in Koblenz angerufen hatte hieß es plötzlich 13. Eine Mail hatte ich jedenfalls nicht bekommen.

Alles sehr dubios aber wenn es jetzt bald da ist will ich mich nicht beklagen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (6. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Habe mal die Geo Daten von Torque M Spectral M Süectral L verglichen, das Torque passt mir perfect. Tendiere immer mehr zum Spectral M. Was meint Ihr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 277305


Das spricht dann ja schon fürs M. Die M-Rahmen sind ja nicht weit auseinander.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (6. März 2014)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Habe mal die Geo Daten von Torque M Spectral M Süectral L verglichen, das Torque passt mir perfect. Tendiere immer mehr zum Spectral M. Was meint Ihr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 277305


Würde auch M wählen.
Der Sprung beim Reach ist schon recht groß, sind von M zu L 35mm.
Wenn du sagst, dass dir das Torque in M passt, da ist ja im prinzip fast kein unterschied.
Wenns dann tatsächlich zu klein wäre würde ich eher noch beim M einen 70mm Vorbau nachrüsten als L zu haben.


----------



## Falcon7 (6. März 2014)

heinzl schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich meins am 16.11.
> 
> In der Bestätigung stand dann zuerst die 8. KW als Liefertermin. Als ich letzte Woche nichts gehört und mal in Koblenz angerufen hatte hieß es plötzlich 13. Eine Mail hatte ich jedenfalls nicht bekommen.
> 
> ...


Bei mir das gleiche. Erst KW8 für ein 7.0 in M, dann auf einmal KW12. Liegt wohl daran dass die Laufräder gerade sehr schlecht verfügbar sind. Jetzt warte ich aber irgendwie auch jeden Tag auf eine Versandbestätigung


----------



## Marc1973 (6. März 2014)

Ich bin habe mich bei Canyon vermessen lassen und bin bei 182cm und 83cm beim M Rahmen gelandet und war noch relativ weit von L entfernt. Bin es dann auch Probe gefahren, leider nur auf dem Parkplatz.....fühlte sich sehr gut an...ist aber immer auch eine sehr persönliche Einschätzung....


----------



## haga67 (7. März 2014)

Gestern gabs mit dem SL den ersten Ausritt 
Hat mega viel Spaß gemacht.

Die erste Überraschung war: Die X0-Schaltung ist mal richtig geil.
Ganz kurze Hebelwege, speziell auch beim Raufschalten mit dem Umwerfer. Ganz geringe Bedienkräfte, rechts muß ich aufpassen, nicht gleich 3 Gänge auf einmal zu schalten. Super schnelle Reaktion. Die Schaltung ist gegenüber meiner 3-Fach-X9 von 2011 (mit X0 Type2-Schaltwerk) 3 Klassen besser. 2fach fand ich auch Top, weil man sich keine Gedanken machen muß, welche Gänge man.mit welchem Kettenblatt fährt. Der große Gang reicht mir locker - bei 30km/h auf der Straße war ich noch nicht auf dem kleinsten Ritzel. Den kleinsten Gang fand ich hart und hol mir wohl ein 22er Kettenblatt.

Die Sitzposition passt mir wie angegossen. Ich hab mich direkt wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt.
Das Fahrverhalten ist schwer zu beschreiben. Es fühlt sich erstmal im Vergleich zum Nerve XC sehr satt, stabil und ruhig an, insbesondere bergab ging's sehr entspannt. Es ist trotzdem sehr handlich und verspielt, man kann Haken schlagen wie ein Hase. Es kommt mir alles ne Nummer größer und erwachsener vor als beim Nerve, auch die Räder rollen extrem gut finde ich, die Lager scheinen aber auch Top zu laufen. 
Zum Fahrwerk kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Fühlt sich gut an, wippt nicht, kein Schaukelstuhl, schluckt aber alles sehr sensibel. Bergauf blieb das Vorderrad ohne Talas am Boden, bergab war hinten überraschend bereits der Federweg genutzt. Da kommt erstmal ein wenig mehr Luft rein.
Mal sehen, vielleicht muß man den Dämpfer eher auf Trail fahren?
Die Bremsen fühlen sich Top an. Ich hatte die Scheiben mit Spiritus abgerieben und hatte ab dem 1.Meter gute Bremswirkung. Die vordere Scheibe klingelt aber wie blöd. Am Vortag hatte ich die Räder noch durchgedreht und mich gefreut, dass nix schleift. Gestern durchgedreht - vorne leichtes Schleifen. Ich werd das nie kapieren, was da Nachts passiert. Werd noch mal checken ob die Scheibe fest ist, den Sattel ausrichten. Wird schon...
Die Naben sind übrigens Centerlock mit Adapter und normalen 6-Loch-Scheiben.
Die Reifen fühlen sich erstmal ganz gut an, es sind auch optimale Bedingungen im Moment. Mal gucken ob das so bleibt wenns feucht oder sehr trocken ist. Der hintere ist noch nicht dicht, war gestern und heute morgen platt. Hab's mir mit tubeless vielleicht doch zu einfach gemacht. Es kommt nur nirgends Milch raus ?! 

Unterm Strich - einfach geil. Ich bin froh die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben


----------



## haga67 (7. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomsifu (7. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht 
Werde mir dann das 22er Kettenblatt direkt mitbestellen. Bekomme sonst wahrscheinlich Probleme in den Alpen.
Das schlimme ist nur, ...ich muss noch 2 Monate warten, bei so einem geilen Wetter


----------



## Marc1973 (7. März 2014)

Super, vielen Dank......jetzt warten warten warten auf mein SL.....


----------



## ticlam (8. März 2014)

So heute hab ich auch in Koblenz zugeschlagen 9.0SL in S, sogar ab Lager verfügbar und ich hoffe es  kommt nächste Woche mit dem selben Wetter dieses Wochenende


----------



## marcotrainito (8. März 2014)

Also ich hab heute mal etwas an dem Dämpfersetup gearbeitet. Aktuell fahre ich mit 13,5 Bar (SAG ca. 20%). So ist der Hinterbau schön fluffig. Schluckt alles weg, von groß bis fast ganz klein. Jedoch habe ich beim fahren von Treppenstufen schon ca. 85% des Federwegs genutzt. Es fehlt am Ende des Federwegs etwas Progression. Wenn ich nun den Luftdruck erhöht habe, so auf 14 Bar wurde der Hinterbau schon sehr unsensibel. Das fühlt sich im Descend-Modus schon etwas Hardtailmäßig an. Also bin ich aktuell bei 13,5 Bar am besten aufgehoben. 
So wie ich das bis jetzt verstanden habe, kann man die Progression mit Hilfe von Volumenspacern beeinflussen. Stimmt das so? Kann mir das jemand mal kurz und bündig erklären? Habe im entsprechenden Unterforum gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden das mir die ganze Sache kurz und knackig erklärt. Wie ist das bei euch mit der Abstimmung des Dämpfers?

Und weiß jemand wo ich einen Ersatzdeckel für das Luftdruckventil des Dämpfers her bekomme? Mein Deckel liegt in einem kleinen Sumpf


----------



## Jogi (8. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> ...n. Jedoch habe ich beim fahren von Treppenstufen schon ca. 85% des Federwegs genutzt. Es fehlt am Ende des Federwegs etwas Progression. Wenn ich nun den Luftdruck erhöht habe, so auf 14 Bar wurde der Hinterbau schon sehr unsensibel.


Das hört sich für mich nach zuviel Zugstufendämfung an. Der dämpfer kommt bei kurz aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen nicht schnell genug in seine Ausgangslage zurück. Versuch mal die Zugstufe nur so einzustellen, dass der Hinterbau beim Abrollen von einer Stufe oder einem hohen Bordstein 1x nachwippt.


----------



## marcotrainito (8. März 2014)

Werde ich mal überprüfen. Zugstufe wurde bei Canyon auf mittlere Stufe eingestellt, ich habe dann noch einen Klick Richtung langsamer Ausfedern eingestellt, also die Dämpfung etwas erhöht. Werde mal an einer Bordsteinkante probefahren und die Einstellung optimieren.
Danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. März 2014)

Ergänzend zu haga67:

Man merkt dem Fahrrad im Uphill die endurolastigkeit an. Liegt vor allem an der kompakten Sitzposition. Ist eben ein Kompromiss zum hervorragendem Downhill-Verhalten, die es ohne Zweifel hat. Für alle die ein Rad zum touren suchen, sollten lieber zum aktuellen Nerve greifen.
Des Weiteren merkt man dem Bike das höhere Gewicht der 27,5" Laufräder an. Rollen zwar gut im Trail, umsetzen und rumspringen würde mit einem leichten LR-Satz in 26" noch besser gehen.

Die SRAM-Schaltung schaltet zwar knackig und präzise, mir fehlt jedoch (wie bei Shimano's Rapidfire+) die Möglichkeit auch beim hochschalten mehrere Gänge zu überspringen. Beim runterschalten ist das schließlich auch möglich. (Patent bei Shimano?)

Fazit: Sehr geiles Bike um im Trail richtig Spass zu haben. Mit kleinen schwächen im Uphill (was mich nicht weiter stört).

Größe: 1,79
Schrittl: 86

M passt (gerade noch) gut. Wer größer ist, sollte das Fahrrad lieber auch mal in L probefahren.


----------



## Twoari (8. März 2014)

Danke Brauseklaus für deine Beschreibungen. Was für ein Modell hast du denn*?*


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. März 2014)

9.0 Sl

(Bilder in meinem Album)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (8. März 2014)

Ich bin heute mit meinem Speci Epic eine 40 km Tour mit 1800 hm gefahren. Diese Tour wird der Härtetest für mein Spectral. Da sind ein paar sehr knackige Anstiege dabei. Wird eine spannende KW12 (sofern es keine Verschiebung gibt).


----------



## -moRRis- (8. März 2014)

Habe die Woche Canyon kontaktiert.. bislang läuft alles nach Fahrplan. Wie bereits im November angegeben soll es bei mir ebenfalls bei KW 12 bleiben. Falls doch noch Verschiebungen auftreten sollten gehe ich mal kurz vor die Tür und schiess mir in den Kopf..  Bikelos zu Frühlingsbeginn ist jetzt nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## allginho (10. März 2014)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Spectral 8.0 in L stealth südlich von Ulm



Wo genau Südlich von Ulm? Ich stehe vor der selben Entscheidung wie so viele hier - M oder L  Bin vor 2 Tagen ein neues Nerve AL + von nem Freund Probe gefahren und das war in L - passte ziemlich perfekt für mich! 
Kann ich das jetzt in etwa auf das Spectral adaptieren? Die Geodaten habe ich verglichen, bin mir aber zu wenig sicher um es einfach zu bestellen


----------



## dukester155 (10. März 2014)

-moRRis- schrieb:


> Habe die Woche Canyon kontaktiert.. bislang läuft alles nach Fahrplan. Wie bereits im November angegeben soll es bei mir ebenfalls bei KW 12 bleiben. Falls doch noch Verschiebungen auftreten sollten gehe ich mal kurz vor die Tür und schiess mir in den Kopf..  Bikelos zu Frühlingsbeginn ist jetzt nicht so prickelnd.



Welche Modellvariante/Farbe/Rahmengrösse? Meine Lieferung ist auch für KW 12 vorgesehen (9.0 SL, Stealth, M).


----------



## Badsimson (10. März 2014)

Also am Weihnachtsmann glaub ich nicht mehr!
Bin von KW 8 auf KW 13 verschoben worden und hab heute eine Nachricht bekommen, das KW 13 nicht feststeht weil sie irgendwelche Teile nicht bekommen! 
Hatte mal vorsichtig nachgefragt ob KW13 jetzt steht ! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -moRRis- (10. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Welche Modellvariante/Farbe/Rahmengrösse? Meine Lieferung ist auch für KW 12 vorgesehen (9.0 SL, Stealth, M).



Lasse mir das 650B 8.0 ebenfalls Größe M und in Stealth raus. Bin guter Dinge. Denke bei 1.76 cm komm ich mit M gut hin. Hoffe nur das der Sattel gleich passt. Soll ja eine Zwischengröße aus M und L sein. Fahrwerkstüfteleien werden dann wieder spassig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (11. März 2014)

-moRRis- schrieb:


> Lasse mir das 650B 8.0 ebenfalls Größe M und in Stealth raus. Bin guter Dinge. Denke bei 1.76 cm komm ich mit M gut hin. Hoffe nur das der Sattel gleich passt. Soll ja eine Zwischengröße aus M und L sein. Fahrwerkstüfteleien werden dann wieder spassig...



woher hast du die Info mit der Sattelgröße? Ich hatte mich naemlich schon gefragt, ob man die genauso wie den Vorbau beim Bestellen variieren kann.


----------



## derjoe (11. März 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## haga67 (11. März 2014)

-moRRis- schrieb:


> Lasse mir das 650B 8.0 ebenfalls Größe M und in Stealth raus. Bin guter Dinge. Denke bei 1.76 cm komm ich mit M gut hin. Hoffe nur das der Sattel gleich passt. Soll ja eine Zwischengröße aus M und L sein. Fahrwerkstüfteleien werden dann wieder spassig...



Mir hatte Canyon auf meine Anfrage im November geschrieben, es wäre ein M.
@derjoe : ...und das man den Sattel nicht ändern könne.

Zu meinen 11,5cm-Sitzknochen scheint er bisher gut zu passen.


----------



## oderfredo (11. März 2014)

Hi zusammen, nach ausgiebigem Stöbern im Forum habe ich mich am Wochenende entschieden, ein Spectral AL 7.0 als Ersatz für mein geklautes Nerve zu bestellen. Auf der Homepage stand die Verfügbarkeit von KW18, nicht schön aber sei's drum. 
Heute kam die Auftragsbestätigung. Liefertermin KW26. . Da ist dann der Sommer vorbei. Habe direkt storniert. 
Wenn Canyon so weitermacht verspielen sie m. E. ne Menge Kredit. Solche Lieferzeiten sind doch für einen Versender absolut inakzeptabel. 

Nun muss ich mich wohl umorientieren. Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Luckboxx (11. März 2014)

Komisch auf der Homepage steht weiterhin max. KW18 beim 7.0er ... Vielleicht mal nachfragen, ob sich da vielleicht in der Bestätigung ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat!?


----------



## oderfredo (11. März 2014)

Ich hab natürlich direkt angerufen. Ja, da ist ein Fehler, und zwar auf der Homepage. Angeblich wird bereits daran gearbeitet. Habe der guten Dame deutlich gemacht, dass ich nicht amused bin. Wobei sie selbst natürlich nix dafür kann.


----------



## Luckboxx (11. März 2014)

mmhh, dann vll das 8er ordern?


----------



## haga67 (11. März 2014)

oderfredo schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach ausgiebigem Stöbern im Forum habe ich mich am Wochenende entschieden, ein Spectral AL 7.0 als Ersatz für mein geklautes Nerve zu bestellen. Auf der Homepage stand die Verfügbarkeit von KW18, nicht schön aber sei's drum.
> Heute kam die Auftragsbestätigung. Liefertermin KW26. . Da ist dann der Sommer vorbei. Habe direkt storniert.
> Wenn Canyon so weitermacht verspielen sie m. E. ne Menge Kredit. Solche Lieferzeiten sind doch für einen Versender absolut inakzeptabel.
> 
> ...


Da läuft im Moment wohl einiges schief in der Logistik von Canyon.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich das 6.0 nehmen. Die Unterschiede sind ja überschaubar - im wesentlichen Radsatz, Kurbel und Umwerfer. Den Radsatz gibts für 219,- bei BMO, Kurbel und Umwerfer wäre mir egal. So hast Du noch einen Reserveradsatz oder verkaufst den anschließend. 

Vorausgesetzt, die Lieferzeiten vom 6.0 stimmen halbwegs.


----------



## oderfredo (11. März 2014)

8.0 kommt auch erst im Juni, das 6.0 in KW 21...


----------



## haga67 (11. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (11. März 2014)

oderfredo schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach ausgiebigem Stöbern im Forum habe ich mich am Wochenende entschieden, ein Spectral AL 7.0 als Ersatz für mein geklautes Nerve zu bestellen.



Wie geil - hab mir auch ein Spectral 7.0 als Ersatz für mein kürzlich gestohlenes Nerve bestellt :-D


----------



## oderfredo (11. März 2014)

Hoffentlich hast du früher bestellt als ich. Befürchte, einen halben Sommer ohne Bike auskommen zu müssen.


----------



## jeckill (11. März 2014)

Es ist echt Wahnsinn zur Zeit ich hab meiner Frau das Nerve AL 7.0 bestellt müsste auch schon längst da sein
hat sich auch um 3 Wochen verschoben!!! Und mein Spectral 8.0 hat sich von KW 15 auf KW 22 verschoben!!
Das kann ja nicht sein das müssten sie aber schon im Griff haben!!
Ich bekomm ein Funktionstuch auch und sogar das ist erst in Woche 14 Lieferbar echt schräg was da abgeht!!


----------



## -moRRis- (11. März 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> woher hast du die Info mit der Sattelgröße? Ich hatte mich naemlich schon gefragt, ob man die genauso wie den Vorbau beim Bestellen variieren kann.



Habe bei Canyon angerufen um zu fragen ob man optional nen M Sattel montieren lassen kann falls die Möglichkeit besteht. Die Dame meinte es wird eine Zwischengröße eben zwischen M und L verbaut eine Änderung ab Werk ist nicht möglich. 

Ja die Lieferzeiten sind schon grenzwertig... aber wenn es tatsächlich nächste Woche eintrifft soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## xc9 (11. März 2014)

Hallo,
gibt es vielleicht jemanden der dies übersetzten kann,sieht ziemlich ausührlich aus. ?

http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-canyon-spectral-al-7-0/


----------



## LasseChristian (11. März 2014)

sieht so aus als würde es hier bald ein testbericht zum AL 9.9EX geben. Einfach mal in der Fotosuche Spectral eingeben


----------



## Falcon7 (11. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, zumindest beim 7.0 liegt es wohl an den M1900, die wohl nicht geliefert werden können. Angeblich sind bei meiner Bestellung sonst alle anderen Teile da und man wartet täglich auf die Laufräder. Soweit zumindest die Hotline zu dem Thema. Nicht schön...


----------



## xc9 (11. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> sieht so aus als würde es hier bald ein testbericht zum AL 9.9EX geben. Einfach mal in der Fotosuche Spectral eingeben


Ja , schade is halt des 29er................


----------



## LasseChristian (11. März 2014)

zum 27 1/2 gibts ja n netten bericht bei pinbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shoelzl88 (11. März 2014)

Sind diese langen Wartezeiten denn normal für canyon? Ich spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken mir ein Spectral zu bestellen, allerdings erst nächste Saison. Die von euch geschilderten Erfahrungen sind ja zum Teil schon etwas abschreckend....


----------



## jeckill (11. März 2014)

Bestellst halt jetzt schon für nächstes Jahr
;-)))))


----------



## haga67 (11. März 2014)

shoelzl88 schrieb:


> Sind diese langen Wartezeiten denn normal für canyon? Ich spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken mir ein Spectral zu bestellen, allerdings erst nächste Saison. Die von euch geschilderten Erfahrungen sind ja zum Teil schon etwas abschreckend....


Das betrifft vor allem neue Modelle. Ich hoffe auch mal, dass bei Canyon der Baum brennt und die daraus lernen.


----------



## dukester155 (12. März 2014)

Canyon bedient mittlerweile den Weltmarkt, wenn man sich die verfügbaren Länder und Sprachen auf der Canyon HP mal ansieht, weiß wovon die Rede ist. Da sind Engpässe und extreme Lieferzeiten bei sehr beliebten Modellen beinahe unumgänglich.

Rechtzeitig bestellen und dann warten, warten und nochmal warten..


----------



## Badsimson (12. März 2014)

Wenn Canyon den Weltmarkt bedienen will, sollten sie ihn auch beherrschen können und nicht seine Kunden mit langen Lieferzeiten oder Verschiebungen abspecken!
Nicht Canyon wird daraus lernen sondern der Kunde!


----------



## shoelzl88 (12. März 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon den Weltmarkt bedienen will, sollten sie ihn auch beherrschen können und nicht seine Kunden mit langen Lieferzeiten oder Verschiebungen abspecken!
> Nicht Canyon wird daraus lernen sondern der Kunde!


 

Das sehe ich ähnlich, bei Produkten die jedes Jahr erneuert werden will man doch keine ewigen Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (12. März 2014)

Wenn man schon ein oder mehrere Räder hat, ist die Warterei kein Weltuntergang. Aber ohne vorhandenen fahrbaren Untersatz ist die Warterei bestimmt eine Tortur. Ich kann zum Glück auf mein altes mtb zurückgreifen, das schon ein paar Macken hat, aber besser als nichts.

Wenn wenigstens die angegebenen Lieferzeiten eingehalten werden würden und die Angaben immer aktuell wären, könnte man damit ja noch leben. Aber das Chaos ist echt nicht schön. Ein einfacher online Lieferstatus im Kundenbereich wäre schonmal eine Verbesserung. Dann müsste man nicht ständig anrufen.


----------



## filiale (12. März 2014)

Genau deswegen baut Canyon ja gerade ein neues Logistikzentrum in Koblenz. Das sollte doch bekannt sein. Damit sind zukünftige Engpäße hoffentlich Geschichte.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch bei der Elektronikbranche (z.B. Smartphones) oder der KFZ Branche (Auto Neubestellung) extreme  Lieferschwierigkeiten wenn ein Zubehörlieferer nicht liefert. Da kann der Hersteller erstmal nichts machen.
Wenn also beim Spectral die 29er DTSwiss Felgen die Auslieferung des Rades verzögern, kann Canyon am wenigsten dafür.


----------



## Badsimson (12. März 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Genau deswegen baut Canyon ja gerade ein neues Logistikzentrum in Koblenz. Das sollte doch bekannt sein. Damit sind zukünftige Engpäße hoffentlich Geschichte.
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch bei der Elektronikbranche (z.B. Smartphones) oder der KFZ Branche (Auto Neubestellung) extreme  Lieferschwierigkeiten wenn ein Zubehörlieferer nicht liefert. Da kann der Hersteller erstmal nichts machen.
> Wenn also beim Spectral die 29er DTSwiss Felgen die Auslieferung des Rades verzögern, kann Canyon am wenigsten dafür.



In so einen Fall währe es aber vielleicht besser dem Kunden eine Alternative anzubieten sofern das möglich ist! 
So könnte der Kunde selber entscheiden ob er noch wartet oder eventuell eine kleine Zuzahlung oder vielleicht eine Preisminderung in Kauf nehmen will


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (12. März 2014)

Die Idee ist zwar gut, aber nicht umsetzbar, weil der Einkauf sich bereits mit dem Zubehörlieferer vertraglich festgelegt hat. Sanktionen bei verspäteter Lieferung gibt es da nicht, die Karenzzeit wird bewußt hoch gehalten. Bei den Stückzahlen von mehreren tausend Rädern eine kurzfristige komplette Umstellung der Liefer- und Montagelogistik wird nicht funktionieren. Das alles individuell bei jedem Kunden, per email und Telefon. Damit lassen sich die Preise nicht mehr halten und das Chaos ist vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Timo S. (12. März 2014)

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf...
Die können ja nicht mal die Lagerräder Fristgerecht liefern...


----------



## crossy-pietro (12. März 2014)

Wenn man dem Marketing-Geplapper und den Berichten der Bike-Bravos glaubt (beliebteste/begehrteste Marke, meiste Kaufabsichten), kann sich Canyon so ein paar, wenn auch teilweise nicht selbst verschuldete Engpässe locker leisten, ohne das sie Schaden nehmen.

Das trifft auch jetzt hauptsächlich die ganz neu eingeführten Modelle, wie das Specki.

Ich bin ja auch so ein "Bekloppter", der nich abwarten kann:
Wollte auch direkt das Specki haben - habe mein Nerve AM GUT!! verkauft bekommen und mir dann Ende November 2013 das 2014er Nerve AL29 geholt (war als Nachfolge-Modell sofort lieferbar).
Wenn ich für dieses Nerve dann auch wieder einen guten Preis bekomme (ist ja erst 1/2 Jahr jung) freu ich mich auf Anfang Mai, wenn's Spectral kommt - und bin als "Überbrückung" bis dahin mit dem Nerve AL29er schon ein wirklich klasse Bike gefahren.

Das neue Logistik-Zentrum in Koblenz wird a.j.F. Verbesserungen bringen - wenn die Zulieferer mitspielen.
Canyon hat in KO schon 3 Außenstellen bauen müssen, weil das Wachstum einfach enorm ist.
Die wenigsten Mitarbeiter arbeiten noch im Canyon-Home.


----------



## marcotrainito (12. März 2014)

Also bei den ganzen negativen Beiträgen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mein Spectral 8.0 4-5 Wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin abholen konnte. Also es geht auch anders. Bestellt am 11.01.14 und abgeholt am 28.02.14.
Am Ende kann ich jeden verstehen der angesäuert ist, weil es zu Lieferverzögerungen gekommen ist und weiterhin kommen wird, aber vieles ist nicht unbedingt beeinflussbar.


----------



## allginho (12. März 2014)

Hab mir gerade vor 15 Minuten ein Spectral in stealth und Größe L bestellt - mal schauen was dabei raus kommt..bei der KW 22 wirds wohl nicht bleiben, nützt wohl nichts wenn ich das Teil haben will..


----------



## holgiduke (12. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf...
> Die können ja nicht mal die Lagerräder Fristgerecht liefern...


 
Kann ich soi nicht bestätigen: Nerve AL+ 8.0 SE am 20.12.2013 bestellt, geliefert am 27.12.2013. Wenn man da noch die Feiertage berücksichtigt, finde ich das eine super Leistung! Das Problem ist halt nur, dass sich (wie eigentlich überall) hier nur diejenigen zu Wort melden, bei denen es Probleme gibt. Alle anderen sind zufrieden und geniessen das super Wetter auf ihren neuen Bikes.


----------



## holgiduke (12. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Paul (12. März 2014)

KW 18 wird bei mir nicht gehalten :-(


> wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 7.0 entschieden haben.
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf die 22. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen ein Multifunktionstuch schenken.
> Selbstverständlich werden wir alles tun um den Lieferverzug für Sie, soweit es uns möglich ist, zu verkürzen.


----------



## Jogi (12. März 2014)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> KW 18 wird bei mir nicht gehalten :-(



hab grad auch ne Mail bekommen:


			
				CANYON schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter "Jogi",
> wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Spectral AL 9.0 EX entschieden haben.
> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf die 21. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen ein Multifunktionstuch schenken.
> Selbstverständlich werden wir alles tun um den Lieferverzug für Sie, soweit es uns möglich ist, zu verkürzen.



ich freu mich ja soooo auf das Multidingsbummstuch, mein 2. jetzt


----------



## Timo S. (12. März 2014)

Hehe


----------



## derjoe (12. März 2014)

bei mir ists n Trikot (Spectral AL 8.0 in rot)



> Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so  dass sich der von uns genannte Liefertermin auf die 25. Kalenderwoche 2014 verschieben wird. Für die entstehende längere Wartezeit möchten wir uns ausdrücklich in aller Form entschuldigen. Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen ein Canyon Trikot und eine Canyon Bibshort schenken. Bitte teilen Sie uns telefonisch oder per E-Mail Ihre Konfektionsgröße mit.



will ich für fast 2 Monate Lieferverzögerung wirklich noch als Werbereklame für Canyon rumfahren?


----------



## Harzberti (12. März 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> bei mir ists n Trikot (Spectral AL 8.0 in rot)
> 
> will ich für fast 2 Monate Lieferverzögerung wirklich noch als Werbereklame für Canyon rumfahren?



Willst Du!!

Spätestens wenn du es gefahren bist.


----------



## adsiebenaz (12. März 2014)

Mein EX 9.0 wurde eben auch um eine Woche von KW13 auf KW14 verschoben, 
Ich will ja echt nicht heulen - sind ja schließlich NUR NOCH 3 Wochen. 
Aber aus dem Standpunkt gesehen das ich das gute Stück vor 6 Monaten bestellt habe und die Kohle auch schon bei Canyon liegt ist das ganze schon mehr als Ärgerlich.
Woraus die Verzögerung Resultiert konnte mir leider nicht mitgeteilt werden, ich warte auf den Rückruf.


----------



## jeckill (12. März 2014)

Sogar das mutidingsbumstuch ist erst KW 14 lieferbar!!


----------



## derjoe (12. März 2014)

Wie kann es denn sein, dass ich mein Rad ab der 25 KW erwarten darf, während auf der Homepage die 23 angegeben ist? Schon klar ... "das muss erst aktualisiert werden". Aber macht man das nicht bevor man hunderte von Emails an Kunden verschickt? Weil es einfach einfacher ist?

Man könnte aufgrund der Beobachtung, dass die individuellen Liefertermine oftmals schlechter sind als die Angaben auf der Homepage, fast auf den Gedanken kommen, dass dieses Vorgehen System hat. Oder wäre das jetzt eine boshafte Unterstellung?


----------



## indiostar (12. März 2014)

Hall,

habe mir nen Spectral 7.9 bestellt und bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich es mit einem Cane Creek Double Barrel CS aufrüsten soll. Da ich n bisschen schwerer bin, hätt ichs gern ein wenig komfortabler. Wäre der Umbau übertrieben? Klettern soll ja mit dem Cane Creek ganz gut sein. Und was haltet ihr vom Fox Float X? Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allginho (12. März 2014)

Leute, ich komm hiermit mal wieder weg vom Negativen und würde gerne eure Meinung über meine "passende" Rahmengröße hören. Hab mir gerade erst ein Specki in L bestellt und bin heute so Spaß halber mit nem Trek Remedy in Rahmengröße 18.5 gefahren.
Das Remedy hat mir ganz gut gepasst - das Spectral wird aber doch ein wenig größer sein und jetzt frage ich mich ob L für das Canyon nicht zu groß ist?!
Ich bin ca. 181,5 cm groß ( Abends ), Schrittlänge ist ca. 87 cm...

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dukester155 (12. März 2014)

Willkommen im Club. Ich stehe bei fast jeder Anschaffung vor dem Zwischengrössenproblem. Mein Epic habe ich beispielsweise in L genommen, da ich damit nur selten im Winkelwerk unterwegs bin. Das Spectral muss aber auch das können, darum wurde es diesmal Rahmengrösse M. Dafür werde ich wohl bergauf Nachteile in Kauf nehmen müssen. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.

Bin 180 cm/SL 87 cm


----------



## m1k3 (12. März 2014)

Bin auch zum vergleich ein Remedy 19.5 gefahren.
Das Spectral in L und das Remedy fand ich annähernd vergleichbar.

Bin mit dem Spectral ne Spur besser klar gekommen.  das bei 189cm und ner 89cm Schrittlänge


----------



## allginho (12. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Ich stehe bei fast jeder Anschaffung vor dem Zwischengrössenproblem. Mein Epic habe ich beispielsweise in L genommen, da ich damit nur selten im Winkelwerk unterwegs bin. Das Spectral muss aber auch das können, darum wurde es diesmal Rahmengrösse M. Dafür werde ich wohl bergauf Nachteile in Kauf nehmen müssen. Ich lasse mich mal überraschen.
> 
> Bin 180 cm/SL 87 cm


Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, scheiss Zwischengröße...Da ich aber eher gerne sehr verspielt und handlich unterwegs bin wird wohl doch das M besser zu mir passen?! Aufwärts fahren ist für mich nur Mittel zum Zweck, klar sollte schon halbwegs gut funktionieren bei nem AM Bike aber der Spaß abwärts hat ganz klar Vorrang! Ich glaub ich werd das mal auf M umbestellen...


----------



## dukester155 (12. März 2014)

Ich bin unlängst ein Rotwild Q.1 in Größe M gefahren, das dem Spectral nicht unähnlich ist. Passte sehr gut, darum habe ich mich auch beim Spectral für M entschieden. Sollte es wider erwarten doch nicht passen, tausche ich den Vorbau, die Möglichkeit gibt es ja bei Canyon.


----------



## allginho (12. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich bin unlängst ein Rotwild Q.1 in Größe M gefahren, das dem Spectral nicht unähnlich ist. Passte sehr gut, darum habe ich mich auch beim Spectral für M entschieden. Sollte es wider erwarten doch nicht passen, tausche ich den Vorbau, die Möglichkeit gibt es ja bei Canyon.


Ich glaub auf jeden Fall das wohl ein M besser zu mir und meiner Größe passt - habe gerade die Geo Daten vom Remedy 9.0 in 18,5 und dem Spectral in M verglichen, gravierende Unterschiede gibt es da keine! Also M, das 18,5er Trek hat einfach sehr gut gepasst...

Kann mann denn Vorbau bei Canyon nicht schon bei der Bestellung tauschen lassen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elenore69 (12. März 2014)

Weis zufällig jemand wie der Song in dem Video heißt? 





Weis jemand ob es Aufkleber gibt die auf dem Wettkampfbike sind?


----------



## Ric182 (12. März 2014)

Hallo Jungs, ich verfolge die Unterhaltung hier schon etwas länger. Habe mich aber jetzt erst hier angemeldet. Habe Mitte Oktober 2013 das spectral al 7.0 in Chrome red bestellt. Lieferdatum sollte kw 12 sein. Heute hab ich bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt wann ich die Mail bekomm mit dem Link zum online Kalender. Die Frau fragte mich ob ich noch kein Bescheid bekommen hätte dass sich die Lieferung auf kw 18 zieht da ein hauptkomponent fehlt. Die Email habe ich dann heute gegen Abend bekommen. Als "Schadensersatz" bekomm ich ein Trikot und ne Hose umsonst. Sollte nur noch kurz anrufen und die Größe durchgeben. Der Kerl am Telefon war sehr nett, hat mir erzählt dass es Probleme mit der Rahmen Lackierung gibt. Die ersten Räder wurden ausgeliefert und waren i.O! Die neuen Rahmen sind bei Canyon nicht durch die eingangskontrolle gekommen da sie Lack Fehler hatten. Es betrifft nur die Farbe Chrome red und stealth. Das Rad in raw cub wird weiter ausgeliefert. Canyon bemüht sich sehr dass die Lieferzeiten nicht ins unermessliche gehen und sie vielleicht doch früher liefern können. Hätte mein nerve besser nicht im November verkauft. Ich dachte es gibt einen kalten und langen Winter. Ich ärger mich jeden Tag aber was soll's. Ich hatte ein mal ein canyon und möchte nurnoch Räder von den. Hab nur 45 Kilometer bis nach Koblenz und Schau da öfter mal rein. Die Wartezeit bekommen wir auch noch irgendwie rum...


----------



## Luckboxx (12. März 2014)

elenore69 schrieb:


> Weis zufällig jemand wie der Song in dem Video heißt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PinkZebra Feat. Benji Jackson - Larger Than Life


----------



## -Hauke- (13. März 2014)

hmmmm.... ihr verunsichert mich wieder! Ich hab das spectral in L genommen mit einem 60mm Vorbau. Ich bin 184 (88 ) ...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. März 2014)

-Hauke-;11812647 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm.... ihr verunsichert mich wieder! Ich hab das spectral in L genommen mit einem 60mm Vorbau. Ich bin 184 (88 ) ...



Das passt schon!


----------



## Heiko-78 (13. März 2014)

Wie Ric182 hab auch ich im Oktober das Spektral 7.0 in chrome red bestellt, Größe S. Liefertermin nun 18. KW statt 12. KW. Ausgleich: Trikot und Hose.

Ich denke, da kommen einige Probleme zusammen:
1. Durch die gute Publicity (begründet oder nicht) will plötzlich jeder ein Spectral. Oder zumindest ein anderes Canyon. Wie man hier liest, haben ja einige sogar ihr altes Nerve verkauft.
2. Canyon expandiert schneller als sie es sich selbst gewünscht haben
3. Der Winter ist ausgeblieben. Ich dacht mir, Ende März reicht doch locker... Ende April fängt ja sonst die Saison erst an.
4. Lieferprobleme können wirklich mal sein, vielleicht wurde hier auch alles sehr ausgereizt, um Preise und Qualität zu halten. Wahrscheinlich ist Canyon einen Schritt zu weit gegangen. Das werden Sie dann aber im nächsten Jahr auch verstanden haben.
5. Kinderkrankheiten bei neuen Modellen (Wie in allen anderen Branchen auch).

Fazit: Es ist wohl einfach das falsche Jahr, um ein Canyon Spectral zu kaufen.

Da es finanziell eh grad knapper ist als erwartet, freue ich mich fast, noch sechs Wochen sparen zu dürfen.

Ob ich es bereue es bestellt zu haben oder ob ich es noch haben will, beantwortet sich hoffentlich so:


Harzberti schrieb:


> Willst Du!!
> Spätestens wenn du es gefahren bist.


----------



## allginho (13. März 2014)

S


-Hauke- schrieb:


> hmmmm.... ihr verunsichert mich wieder! Ich hab das spectral in L genommen mit einem 60mm Vorbau. Ich bin 184 (88 ) ...


Das passt sicher, ich mit meinen 181 / 87 will aber unbedingt ein sehr verspieltes Bike - darum nun doch M..


----------



## dukester155 (13. März 2014)

Nicht nur mein Gefühl, sondern auch der Canyon Grössenrechner (PPS) sagt ich brauche bei 180/87 ein M. Was sagt das PPS bei euch?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Nicht nur mein Gefühl, sondern auch der Canyon Grössenrechner (PPS) sagt ich brauche bei 180/87 ein M. Was sagt das PPS bei euch?



Dann gib mal bei Beinlänge 88 cm ein - und schon müsstest du bei L sein. Will sagen: Bei unserer Größe (bei mir 183/87) hängst du bei vielen Herstellern genau zwischen zwei Stühlen. Da geht es dann nur ums eigene Gefühl. Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich beim 29er aus eigener Erfahrung die kleinere Größere nehmen, beim 26er/27,5er die größere - ggfs. mit einem kürzeren Vorbau.

Ich werde die Spectrals in aller Ruhe in Willingen beim Training mit der MTB-Academy testen. Dann bin ich schlauer.


----------



## allginho (13. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Nicht nur mein Gefühl, sondern auch der Canyon Grössenrechner (PPS) sagt ich brauche bei 180/87 ein M. Was sagt das PPS bei euch?


PPL sagt bei mir auch Größe L - die nette Dame bei Canyon sagt aber wieder M  Bei dieser Körpergröße schlussendlich wieder ne Entscheidung der persönlichen Vorliebe, lieber quirlig und verspielt oder super spurtreu und stabil bei Tempo...Ich glaube grob kann man da nix falsch machen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hauke- (13. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Nicht nur mein Gefühl, sondern auch der Canyon Grössenrechner (PPS) sagt ich brauche bei 180/87 ein M. Was sagt das PPS bei euch?




Bei mir das PPS bei 184 (88) L. Dame bei Canyon hat mir L mit kürzerem Vorbau empfohlen ...


----------



## gonnax (13. März 2014)

Den kürzeren Vorbau (60mm) gibts du als Anmerkung in deiner Bestellung an, oder wie läuft das? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Hauke- (13. März 2014)

gonnax schrieb:


> Den kürzeren Vorbau (60mm) gibts du als Anmerkung in deiner Bestellung an, oder wie läuft das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk




ich hab denen nach der Bestellung ne Mail geschrieben. Der Wechsel kostet allerdings 20 Euro :-/


----------



## ticlam (13. März 2014)

So dann hier auch mal weitere positive Nachrichten: wie geschrieben am Sa. 9.0sl in S bestellt heute auf Stufe 2 des Mailrankings vorgerückt. Bestellung wird zusammen gestellt. Ach ich freu mich und drücke allen die Daumen, dass es schnell weitergeht!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (14. März 2014)

@ticlam...schwanke noch zwischen sl und ex, sowie Größe S oder M. Bin 1,71 mit SL von 80cm, sowie AL von 60cm. PPS sagt S. Wie sind Deine Angaben bzw. die Entscheidung für Größe S?


----------



## Jogi (14. März 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> @ticlam...schwanke noch zwischen sl und ex, sowie Größe S oder M. Bin 1,71 mit SL von 80cm, sowie AL von 60cm. PPS sagt S. Wie sind Deine Angaben bzw. die Entscheidung für Größe S?



Die zwei wesentlichen Gründe für das EX waren bei mir
- RockShox Fahrwerk
- 1x11 Antrieb


----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. März 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> @ticlam...schwanke noch zwischen sl und ex, sowie Größe S oder M. Bin 1,71 mit SL von 80cm, sowie AL von 60cm. PPS sagt S. Wie sind Deine Angaben bzw. die Entscheidung für Größe S?


Ich bin 1,73 (Schrittlänge 83) und habe das EX in S gewählt.
EX wegen 1x11 umd rockshox dämpfer und gabel.


----------



## Hen_Ren (14. März 2014)

Ich hätte das Spectral 9.0 EX mit 1,73 und Schrittlänge 83 definitiv in M genommen, sofern ich mich für das Spectral entschieden hätte. Man sitzt schon sehr kompakt drauf, in S war es mir viel zu kurz, Lenker-Knie etc. Das Rot ist in echt übrigens der Burner.


----------



## Timo S. (14. März 2014)

Da schließ ich mich mal an, EX aus selbigen Gründen wie oben. Auch Dirt meinte "wir halten das EX obwohl günstiger für das bessere"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philis (14. März 2014)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Spectral 9.0 EX mit 1,73 und Schrittlänge 83 definitiv in M genommen, sofern ich mich für das Spectral entschieden hätte. Man sitzt schon sehr kompakt drauf, in S war es mir viel zu kurz, Lenker-Knie etc. Das Rot ist in echt übrigens der Burner.


 
Alle schreiben dass man am Spectral so kompakt sitzt, vergleicht man die Oberrohrlänge zwischen dem Spectral AL 29 XL (647) mit dem Nerve AL 29 XL (632,2) muss man doch am Nerv deutlich Kompakter sitzen als am Spectral?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. März 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Alle schreiben dass man am Spectral so kompakt sitzt, vergleicht man die Oberrohrlänge zwischen dem Spectral AL 29 XL (647) mit dem Nerve AL 29 XL (632,2) muss man doch am Nerv deutlich Kompakter sitzen als am Spectral?



Ich denke, es geht hier bisher ausschließlich um das 27,5. Und das ist wirklich sehr kompakt geraten.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich denke, es geht hier bisher ausschließlich um das 27,5. Und das ist wirklich sehr kompakt geraten.


Das Nerve AL ist aber auch fast so kompakt,
Oberrohrlänge Nerve(größe S): 566mm
Oberrohrlänge Spectral(größe S): 561mm
Weiters Beispiel: Cube Stereo 160 größe S mit 566mm.

Nur 5mm Unterschied, was ist das schon?
Ich saß zwar noch nie drauf aber ich denke es ist genau richtig für den Einsatzbereich.


----------



## philis (14. März 2014)

Ich finde erstaunlich, dass die 27,5 Variante das Spectral Compacter gestaltet ist und in der 29 Zoll Variante genau umgekehrt......gibt das irgend einen Sinn?


----------



## Red_Herring (14. März 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Ich finde erstaunlich, dass die 27,5 Variante das Spectral Compacter gestaltet ist und in der 29 Zoll Variante genau umgekehrt......gibt das irgend einen Sinn?





Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Das Nerve AL ist aber auch fast so kompakt,
> Oberrohrlänge Nerve(größe S): 566mm
> Oberrohrlänge Spectral(größe S): 561mm
> Weiters Beispiel: Cube Stereo 160 größe S mit 566mm.
> ...



Vorbau(länge) darf man nicht vergessen wenn man Oberrohrlänge und auch Reach vergleicht. Das Spectral 9.0 EX hat einem 50mm Vorbau, der des Nerve AL 70 bzw. 80mm je nach Rahmengröße! Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich. Der Unterschied zwischen Vorbau 50mm u. 80mm ist mit 30mm sogar mehr als der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge zwischen Rahmengröße S/M (20mm beim Spectral). So kann man dann schon mit der Entscheidung für den kleineren Rahmen ganz schön daneben liegen wenn man das nicht berücksichtigt...


----------



## ticlam (14. März 2014)

@Spectraltaeter: Also Maße sind 1,68m mit 77,5 SL da fand ich das S sehr stimmig. Bin auch ein XS Probe gefahren, aber das war selbst mir zu kompakt/klein.

Entscheidung für das SL war eher eine gegen 1X11, hatte irgendwie Angst, dass mir das zu wenig ist. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich das nicht mit dem Ritzelrechner nachgerechnet habe oder solche Späße. Hätte auch viel lieber RockShox gehabt, nur glaube ich, dass ich die 150mm ebenfalls definitiv nicht brauche. Für mich fiel die Entscheidung  eher zwischen Nerve AL und Spectral, da dachte ich mir dass ich nicht noch weiter richtung "Enduro" musss mit dem EX. Dazu fand ich (reine Geschmacksache!) das Candy rot in real überhaupt nicht cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. März 2014)

Jetzt habt ihr mich verunsichert bezüglich der Rahmengröße...
Ich glaube ich nehme doch größe M...
Ansonsten könnte ich mir ja 35 Vorbau aufs Spectral EX in M schrauben.
Was ist besser S mit 70mm Vorabau oder M mit 50mm?


----------



## allginho (14. März 2014)

Ich bin jetz dann so weit das ich mich 5 Stunden ins Auto sitze um das Bike halt doch noch zu probieren 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnax (14. März 2014)

Wie wird die Wartezeit im  Anfang Juni aussehen? Gibt es das Bike dann schneller und wie war das bei den letzten Modellen? Ich warte noch auf die Gewinnbeteiligung und dann gehts ab $$ ;-)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (14. März 2014)

allginho schrieb:


> Ich bin jetz dann so weit das ich mich 5 Stunden ins Auto sitze um das Bike halt doch noch zu probieren
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Gute Idee, mach dir nen schönen Tag in Koblenz, geh lecker im Cafe Miljöö Frühstücken, dann gemütlich zu Canyon shoppen und den Abschluß machste dann im Los Gauchos bei nem leckeren Steak.


----------



## allginho (14. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Gute Idee, mach dir nen schönen Tag in Koblenz, geh lecker im Cafe Miljöö Frühstücken, dann gemütlich zu Canyon shoppen und den Abschluß machste dann im Los Gauchos bei nem leckeren Steak.


Und ich weiß was für ne Größe ;-) Amen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (14. März 2014)

Ich werde jetzt doch Größe M anstatt S nehmen, beim EX.
(Körpergröße 173cm, Schrittlänge 83cm)

Problem ist erstens, dass die Sattelstüze beim S im abgesenkten Zustand immer noch sehr weit herrausragen würde.

Und der Reach beim S würde zwar passen, in Kombination mit einem 50mm Vorbau, wäre mir die Sitzposition aber doch zu kompakt und ich möchte keinen langen Vorbau.

Evtl. könnte ich auch einen 35mm Vorbau tauschen oder hätte das schlechte Auswirkungen auf die Uphillperformance?


----------



## allginho (14. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt doch Größe M anstatt S nehmen, beim EX.
> (Körpergröße 173cm, Schrittlänge 83cm)
> 
> Problem ist erstens, dass die Sattelstüze beim S im abgesenkten Zustand immer noch sehr weit herrausragen würde.
> ...


Du hättest halt ein bisschen weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad, was beim Uphill eventuell ein leichter steigendes Vorderrad zur Folge haben könnte...schwer zu sagen bei nen Bike das man von Bildern und aus dem Forum kennt ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukester155 (14. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Dann gib mal bei Beinlänge 88 cm ein - und schon müsstest du bei L sein. Will sagen: Bei unserer Größe (bei mir 183/87) hängst du bei vielen Herstellern genau zwischen zwei Stühlen. Da geht es dann nur ums eigene Gefühl. Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich beim 29er aus eigener Erfahrung die kleinere Größere nehmen, beim 26er/27,5er die größere - ggfs. mit einem kürzeren Vorbau.



Meine Abmessungen sind sehr ähnlich wie jene von Brauseklaus, darum hoffe ich mir aus seinem Urteil ein genaueres Bild machen zu können. Er fährt ein M.

Ich verstehe die Vorgangsweise von Canyon beim Spectral 650B nicht ganz. Das M ist zu klein, das L fällt wieder recht gross aus, dafür gibt's ein XL gleich gar nicht.


----------



## heinzl (14. März 2014)

Mein 7.0 hat den weg nach Hause gefunden und freut sich auf den ersten Ausflug morgen! 







Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## XR-Kalle (14. März 2014)

Gratuliere... genug Schluck zum feiern hast Du ja da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## busseessub (14. März 2014)

Hallo.
Ich bin momentan auch auf der suche nach nem neuem Bike und hab da das Spectral AL 8.0 ins Auge gefasst. Ich bin mir nur so überhaupt nicht sicher, ob das Rad mir nicht zu klein ist. Ich bin 194 groß und hab ne SL von 98cm. Meint ihr das mir der L Rahmen reichen würde?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. März 2014)

Also wenn für jemanden ein 29er geeignet ist, dann für dich. Dass 27,5er ist m.E. zu klein für dich. Oder versuchs mal bei einer anderen Marke, z.B. bei Radon und dem Slide 160. Das gibt's auch größer.


----------



## dukester155 (15. März 2014)

Mit 194 cm würde ich auch ein 29er nehmen.

@heinzl 

Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## dukester155 (15. März 2014)

Das hier ist Fabien Barels Spectral 27,5"

Er fährt bei einer Körpergröße von 180 cm ein L. Das entspricht seiner Vorliebe, eher den größeren Rahmen zu nehmen und dafür einen kurzen Vorbau. Was mich jetzt wieder grübeln lässt, ob nicht doch besser ein L nehmen.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Fabien-Barel-Canyon-Spectral-2013.html


----------



## Timo S. (15. März 2014)

Ich pers. würde immer den kleineren nehmen, wenn ein ehemaliger DH Pro die Nr. größer fährt, zu groß gibts bei denen doch fast nicht, da gilt eher das Motto Länge läuft, scheixx auf den Rest...
Ich z.B. hab für meine 189cm mit SL 89 eher kurze Beine und somit so gut wie immer auf allen Rädern auch aufm Renner eher kompakt gesessen. Geordert hab ich das Spectral in "L" als EX bewusst mit dem kurzem Vorbau, da ich mich da wesentlich wohler drauf gefühlt habe als auf dem 8.0.
Hab zum Vergleich mal auf dem Carver ICB gesessen in XL, eigentlich hätte es mir mit dem längeren OR besser passen sollen, ich hab mich aber gefühlt wie auf ner Streckbank und fand es gerade mit tiefem Sattel sehr unangenehm.
Also meine Stimme hat bei dir weiterhin der "kleine" Rahmen.

P.S. das Spectral 9.0 EX in "L" ist ausverkauft


----------



## Mountsven (15. März 2014)

Hi Leute, was meint ihr, wird man einen großen Unterschied zwischen al+ und spectral spüren? Besitze ein 2013er al+ 6.0. in L. damals hatte ich noch nicht die Ahnung und der Wunsch nach Mehr ist größer geworden ( reverb, bessere Gabel, bremse usw) bin 1.89m groß und nun stellt sich die Frage evtl. Auf 27.5 umzusteigen, bevor ich mir für viel Geld Parts austausche. Auch tiefer im bike drin zu sitzen interessiert mich, da ich durch meine Größe doch weit oben sitze. Interessieren würde mich das spectral 8.
Vielen Dank für euren Rat.


----------



## heinzl (15. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Mit 194 cm würde ich auch ein 29er nehmen.
> 
> @heinzl
> 
> Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?



Ist in L

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (15. März 2014)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Hi Leute, was meint ihr, wird man einen großen Unterschied zwischen al+ und spectral spüren? Besitze ein 2013er al+ 6.0. in L. damals hatte ich noch nicht die Ahnung und der Wunsch nach Mehr ist größer geworden ( reverb, bessere Gabel, bremse usw) bin 1.89m groß und nun stellt sich die Frage evtl. Auf 27.5 umzusteigen, bevor ich mir für viel Geld Parts austausche. Auch tiefer im bike drin zu sitzen interessiert mich, da ich durch meine Größe doch weit oben sitze. Interessieren würde mich das spectral 8.
> Vielen Dank für euren Rat.



Im Moment ist die ideale Zeit, um ein 26er mit besseren Parts aufzubauen. Viele Parts sind drastisch reduziert. Das wird sich irgendwann ändern, wenn die Lagerbestände sinken, aber zur Zeit kann man sehr günstig an Parts kommen.


----------



## LasseChristian (15. März 2014)

das al 9ex in l ist schon ausverkauft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philis (15. März 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Vorbau(länge) darf man nicht vergessen wenn man Oberrohrlänge und auch Reach vergleicht. Das Spectral 9.0 EX hat einem 50mm Vorbau, der des Nerve AL 70 bzw. 80mm je nach Rahmengröße! Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich. Der Unterschied zwischen Vorbau 50mm u. 80mm ist mit 30mm sogar mehr als der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge zwischen Rahmengröße S/M (20mm beim Spectral). So kann man dann schon mit der Entscheidung für den kleineren Rahmen ganz schön daneben liegen wenn man das nicht berücksichtigt...





Red_Herring schrieb:


> Vorbau(länge) darf man nicht vergessen wenn man Oberrohrlänge und auch Reach vergleicht. Das Spectral 9.0 EX hat einem 50mm Vorbau, der des Nerve AL 70 bzw. 80mm je nach Rahmengröße! Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich. Der Unterschied zwischen Vorbau 50mm u. 80mm ist mit 30mm sogar mehr als der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge zwischen Rahmengröße S/M (20mm beim Spectral). So kann man dann schon mit der Entscheidung für den kleineren Rahmen ganz schön daneben liegen wenn man das nicht berücksichtigt...





Red_Herring schrieb:


> Vorbau(länge) darf man nicht vergessen wenn man Oberrohrlänge und auch Reach vergleicht. Das Spectral 9.0 EX hat einem 50mm Vorbau, der des Nerve AL 70 bzw. 80mm je nach Rahmengröße! Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich. Der Unterschied zwischen Vorbau 50mm u. 80mm ist mit 30mm sogar mehr als der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge zwischen Rahmengröße S/M (20mm beim Spectral). So kann man dann schon mit der Entscheidung für den kleineren Rahmen ganz schön daneben liegen wenn man das nicht berücksichtigt...



Danke für die Aufklärung ich könnte nicht herausfinden wie lang der Vorbau für das spectral al 29 xl ist bzw. Selbiges auch beim nerv al 29 xl.
Oberrohr Länge und reach sind beim spectral länger. Infos über den Vorbau finde ich leider nicht :-( unter den Geometrie Daten.
Ich habe beim bestellen leider auch keine Info bekommen dass ich eine unterschiedliche vorbaulänge bestellen könnte?


----------



## haga67 (15. März 2014)

Nerve 29 XL 100mm
Spectral 29 XL 70mm / EX 50mm

Die Angaben findest Du in den Geometriedaten der Modelle.

Änderungswünsche musst Du Canyon aktiv per Email etc. mitteilen, da gibt es keine Vorauswahl. Für die Änderung werden 20€ berechnet.


----------



## slmslvn (16. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> das al 9ex in l ist schon ausverkauft..


NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNN!!!


----------



## Stoneagebiker (16. März 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNN!!!


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Das Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 SE wäre noch eine Alternative, vorallem äußerlich.


----------



## slmslvn (16. März 2014)

Das sind schon die ganze zeit die 2 Kandidaten aber ich hasse es wenn mir ne Entscheidung abgenommen wird.. Jetzt will ich das noch um so mehr. Wie kann das denn ausverkauft sein? Grr..


----------



## ben1982 (16. März 2014)

Die Spectral's schaun einfach genial aus. Gefallen mir alle sehr gut. 

Gerade mit dem Knick im Oberrohr. 

Am 29er Nerve finde ich die Optik dagegen total daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -moRRis- (16. März 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Das sind schon die ganze zeit die 2 Kandidaten aber ich hasse es wenn mir ne Entscheidung abgenommen wird.. Jetzt will ich das noch um so mehr. Wie kann das denn ausverkauft sein? Grr..



Echt ärgerlich für Dich aber vielleicht hast Glück und kannst zeitnah vielleicht ein Exemplar im Outlet abgreifen... jedoch mit dem Slide SE biste doch auch wirklich gut beraten...


----------



## Marc1973 (16. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
> Das Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 SE wäre noch eine Alternative, vorallem äußerlich.



Finde ich auch....aber Achtung mit der Garantie: nur zwei Jahre!


----------



## Marc1973 (16. März 2014)

PS: Mein Spectral 9.0sl hat 3 Wochen Verspätung......


----------



## Jogi (16. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> PS: Mein Spectral 9.0sl hat 3 Wochen Verspätung......


Für 3 Wochen gibts ein Halstuch
Für 6 Wochen ein Trikot und ne Hose
Ich würd sogar bis Weihnachten warten, wenn ich dafür ein Rennrad bekomme http://m.canyon.com/-img/bikes/category/2014/ultimate-cf-slx-9-sl_c1024.jpg


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (16. März 2014)

Für 10 Wochen gibts Trikot + Hose + Sonnenbrille.
Gesamtwert: ca. 300€


----------



## grobi59 (16. März 2014)

Für 10 Wochen gibts ein anderes Rad!


----------



## Marc1973 (16. März 2014)

Keine


Jogi schrieb:


> Für 3 Wochen gibts ein Halstuch
> Für 6 Wochen ein Trikot und ne Hose
> Ich würd sogar bis Weihnachten warten, wenn ich dafür ein Rennrad bekomme http://m.canyon.com/-img/bikes/category/2014/ultimate-cf-slx-9-sl_c1024.jpg
> 
> ...


 keine so schlechte Idee....hab denen eben mal eine mail geschickt ob wir statt des schicken halstuches nicht eine finanzielle Beteiligung an ergon griffen vereinbaren können.....mal abwarten


----------



## Jogi (16. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Keine
> 
> keine so schlechte Idee....hab denen eben mal eine mail geschickt ob wir statt des schicken halstuches nicht eine finanzielle Beteiligung an ergon griffen vereinbaren können.....mal abwarten


Da hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Zumal bei allen modernen Modellen die Ergons dran sind und beim (fast) Topmodell die billigen Canyon Dinger


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc1973 (16. März 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Zumal bei allen modernen Modellen die Ergons dran sind und beim (fast) Topmodell die billigen Canyon Dinger
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
ein freund hat die ergon griffe auf seinem nerve, ich glaube ergon 30, mit hörnchen...
die sind echt klasse....


----------



## Jogi (16. März 2014)

Ich hab die GA1 auf zwei anderen Bikes, die werde ich auch auf das Spectral montieren bzw. Die GE1


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (16. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Keine
> 
> keine so schlechte Idee....hab denen eben mal eine mail geschickt ob wir statt des schicken halstuches nicht eine finanzielle Beteiligung an ergon griffen vereinbaren können.....mal abwarten



Ich hab an Stelle der Hose und Trikot mir einen Mavic Helm ausgesucht und für den Rest hab ich einen Gutschein


----------



## dukester155 (16. März 2014)

Morgen beginnt die KW 12, in der mein 9.0 SL/M/Stealth lt. Rechnung verschickt werden soll. Nach all den Wortmeldungen über Lieferverzögerungen bin ich dann mal gespannt, ob es bei mir fristgerecht klappt.


----------



## ticlam (17. März 2014)

Weitere für mich gute NAchrichten: am Freitag wurde es zusammengestellt, am Sa. Mail für die Terminvereinbarung bekommen, Freitag hole ich es ab Somit habe ich wohl Glück gehabt....


----------



## Jan-Paul (17. März 2014)

leider schläft die Konkurrenz nicht 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-8-0-SE_id_26560_.htm
ich überlege gerade ob ich wechsle was meint Ihr lohnt sich das warten?


----------



## adsiebenaz (17. März 2014)

Das Radon ist meines Wissens auch noch nicht lieferbar.
Schaut mir aus wie ein Klon des spectrals.....


----------



## Timo S. (17. März 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Das Radon ist meines Wissens auch noch nicht lieferbar.
> Schaut mir aus wie ein Klon des spectrals.....


Ein Klon?
Das würde bedeuten, dass die beiden exakt gleich sind und davon kann hier ja nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein...
Eher eine billige Kopie


----------



## crossy-pietro (17. März 2014)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> leider schläft die Konkurrenz nicht
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-8-0-SE_id_26560_.htm
> ich überlege gerade ob ich wechsle was meint Ihr lohnt sich das warten?



Ich hatte mir vor 2 Wochen das "130er Slide 9.0" zum testen liefern lassen:
Wirklich auch ein feines Teil mit toller Ausstattung (durchaus hochwertiger als das Specki 7.9) und als 1999,-Aktion.

Trotzdem hab ich's nach 3 Tagen wieder abholen lassen - der Bauch sagte: Spectral!!
Auch finde ich persönlich die Rahmenform beim Spectral zur Zeit einfach genial - der fließende Übergang von Oberrohr zu Sitzstrebe: top!!
Sicher: is nur eine Äußerlichkeit, aber ich komm' nich dagegen an


----------



## adsiebenaz (17. März 2014)

Ok. Für MICH, aus meinem Blickwinkel, sehen beide Räder FAST gleich aus. Daher hat das wort "klon" Verwendung gefunden....


----------



## LasseChristian (17. März 2014)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem integriertem kettenstrebenschutz? reicht das aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (17. März 2014)

Wenn es zu einer Lieferverzögerung kommt, wann verschickt Canyon idR die entsprechende Mail? Ich soll mein 9.0SL diese Woche bekommen, hab aber (noch) keine Nachricht aus Koblenz erhalten.


----------



## adsiebenaz (17. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Wenn es zu einer Lieferverzögerung kommt, wann verschickt Canyon idR die entsprechende Mail? Ich soll mein 9.0SL diese Woche bekommen, hab aber (noch) keine Nachricht aus Koblenz erhalten.



Ruf am besten an und frage nach. Hier wird dir niemand mit der Kristallkugel beistehen können


----------



## Flo4479 (17. März 2014)

Hallo,
Mein 8.0 in Rot kommt auch erst in der 19.KW ......
Wie gehabt Trikot und Hose.....


----------



## Dickie76 (17. März 2014)

Also scheint es ja hauptsächlich am ROT zu liegen. Zumindest häufen sich die Leute, die es in ROT bestellt haben. Wie gesagt, beim ESX in 2007 war es exakt dasselbe.

Hier die Beiträge von damals (liest sich teilweise wie eine Kopie):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2007.271150/page-18
Das in den Beiträgen genannte Spectral war aber ein anderes 

Ob canyon noch mal was drauflegt, wenn es sich noch weiter verzögert?


----------



## metal_beppi (17. März 2014)

Hi zusammen,

hatte das Spectral 7.0 (rot) im Januar bestellt. Damals hieß es KW14. Letzte Woche dann die E-Mail, dass es zu Lieferengpässen kommt.
Verzögerung wären 8 Wochen. D.h. KW22! Als Entschädigung hatte man mir Trikot, Hose und Oakley Brille angeboten. Da ich das Rad aber schon im Mai dringend brauche, habe ich mir jetzt das Strive bestell. Habe im Januar eh geschwankt, ob Strive oder Spectral...naja. 

Laut Canyon sind es tatsächlich nur die roten Rahmen, die der Hersteller nicht so hinbekommt wie sie seien sollen. RAW und Stealth liegen (angeblich) im Plan.

Allen die warten können/wollen wünsche ich viel Geduld.


----------



## Jogi (17. März 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Also scheint es ja hauptsächlich am ROT zu liegen. Zumindest häufen sich die Leute, die es in ROT bestellt haben. Wie gesagt, beim ESX in 2007 war es exakt dasselbe.
> 
> Hier die Beiträge von damals (liest sich teilweise wie eine Kopie):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2007.271150/page-18
> ...



"The same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?"
"Teh same procedure as every year, James!"


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerNation (17. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist das rot wieder orange geworden


----------



## paulhey (18. März 2014)

Hi zusammen,
hat hier jemand inzwischen erfolgreich einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer verbaut?
Mich würde interessieren, ob der "normale" mid/mid Tune der 190/51 Dämpfer es tut, oder ob ihr einen custom Dämpfer habt. Welche Lagerbuchsen braucht man da (8 mm? Breite?)?
Und: hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## LasseChristian (18. März 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNN!!!


Spectral 9ex in L ist wieder verfügbar!


----------



## dukester155 (18. März 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Ruf am besten an und frage nach. Hier wird dir niemand mit der Kristallkugel beistehen können



Habe heute angerufen. Liefertermin für mein Speci 9.0 SL wäre wie gesagt diese Woche, aber der Mitarbeiter konnte weder ein ungefähres Datum nennen, noch einen Grund für die Verzögerung. Diese Woche wird's jedenfalls mit Gewissheit nichts mehr. Dann heissts erstmal weiter warten.

Heute trotzdem schonmal den Flaschenhalter besorgt.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. März 2014)

Da ich mit 1,71m und SL von 80cm zwischen Größe S und M "stehe" und die meisten hier im Forum lieber ne Nummer größer bestellen war ich vom Bauchgefühl bei M. Nach telefon. Beratung wurde mir aber strikt davon abgeraten und Größe S empfohlen. Ich werd noch verrückt


----------



## dukester155 (18. März 2014)

Ich stehe mit 180/87 zwischen M und L und habe M bestellt. Im Zweifelsfall lieber den kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (18. März 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> ...
> Auch finde ich persönlich die Rahmenform beim Spectral zur Zeit einfach genial - der fließende Übergang von Oberrohr zu Sitzstrebe: top!!
> Sicher: is nur eine Äußerlichkeit, aber ich komm' nich dagegen an


Tja wie der Übergang beim 29er in XL aussieht würde mich mal interessieren... Da fliesst es bestimmt nimmer so gut,  aber ich brauch halt XL (198cm)
Andy


----------



## rnReaper (18. März 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Tja wie der Übergang beim 29er in XL aussieht würde mich mal interessieren... Da fliesst es bestimmt nimmer so gut,  aber ich brauch halt XL (198cm)
> Andy



Das ist genau der Punkt der mich auch brennend interessiert. Vielleicht haben wir auch mehr Glück mit den Lieferzeiten, da diese größe wohl nicht grade die Begehrteste ist 

Bin 201cm x.X


----------



## crossy-pietro (18. März 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Tja wie der Übergang beim 29er in XL aussieht würde mich mal interessieren... Da fliesst es bestimmt nimmer so gut,  aber ich brauch halt XL (198cm)
> Andy



hm... ...der optisch durchgehende Übergang (Oberrohr - Kettenstrebe) wird ja, meine ich, auch von Canyon als spezielles Design-Merkmal angepriesen - dann sollte!! es bei allen Größen so aussehen.
Evtl. wird dann halt die Verbindungsstrebe (Oberrohr<->Sitzrohr) verlängert oder steiler gestellt.


----------



## rnReaper (18. März 2014)

na.. man ja schon beim nerve 29 gesehen, das nur M durchgehend war. L war schon leicht versetzt und XL sehr stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (18. März 2014)

Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren:



crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Spectral 27,5 stehen dort in "M" und "L"



Dies ist ein Pic, dass ich im Canyon-Home von einem Specki in "L" gemacht hatte.
Man sieht, dass die Verstrebung hier steiler/länger, als auf der Homepage ist - dort ist wohl immer der "M"-Rahmen abgebildet.
Die Optikt bleibt beim "L" also bestehen. Bei "XL" sollte dann auch machbar sein.


----------



## mtintel (18. März 2014)

Weiß jemand, welcher Kettenstrebenschutz von Canyon zum Spectral (in 27.5) passt? Da gibt es 3 verschiedene (und da teilweise dann wiederum verschiedene Größen), das Spectral ist aber bei keinem als passend gelistet


----------



## LasseChristian (18. März 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welcher Kettenstrebenschutz von Canyon zum Spectral (in 27.5) passt? Da gibt es 3 verschiedene (und da teilweise dann wiederum verschiedene Größen), das Spectral ist aber bei keinem als passend gelistet


angeblich hat das spectral einen eigenen integrierten kettestrebenschutz, ob das aber ausreicht frag ich mich auch..
ganz gut hier zu sehen:
p1060806-jpg.276356
p1060805-jpg.276355


----------



## mtintel (18. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> angeblich hat das spectral einen eigenen integrierten kettestrebenschutz, ob das aber ausreicht frag ich mich auch..
> ganz gut hier zu sehen:
> p1060806-jpg.276356
> p1060805-jpg.276355


Der soll aber nur von oben schützen, unten gibt es ja keinen und bei meinem derzeitigen Rad hat die Kette auch von unten sehr viele Rillen in den Lack geschlagen, deswegen dachte ich mir, ein Schutz von unten kann nicht schaden


----------



## LasseChristian (18. März 2014)

ist denn ein schutz von unten noch nötig, haben doch glaub ich alle im spectral verbauten schaltungen ein entsprechendes system umd die kette stabil zu halten, also shadow plus etc.


----------



## Morphy_8 (18. März 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Pic, dass ich im Canyon-Home von einem Specki in "L" gemacht hatte.
> Man sieht, dass die Verstrebung hier steiler/länger, als auf der Homepage ist - dort ist wohl immer der "M"-Rahmen abgebildet.
> Die Optikt bleibt beim "L" also bestehen. Bei "XL" sollte dann auch machbar sein.



Das sieht bei dem Specki in L aber schon ganzschön extrem aus mit der langen Verstrebung. Das 29er in XL ist ja doch noch ne Kante höher - ob sich das noch ausgeht? Ich mags mal zu bezweifeln. Ich hatte auch schon bei Canyon nach Design-Bildern der XL Version nachgefragt, aber leider nichts bekommen. Vielleicht schaffst ja jemand in Koblenz das Geheimnis zu lüften....!?!?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. März 2014)

Was ich bei der aktuellen Diskussion nicht verstehe: Über welches Sprectral diskutiert ihr hier gerade überhaupt? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit an das 27,5. Das kann es aber nicht sein, da es das nicht in XL gibt. Also das 29er???


----------



## Morphy_8 (18. März 2014)

Ja es geht ums 29er. Sagen wir es wird spec-uliert... Ggg


----------



## Spectraltaeter (19. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> ist denn ein schutz von unten noch nötig, haben doch glaub ich alle im spectral verbauten schaltungen ein entsprechendes system umd die kette stabil zu halten, also shadow plus etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (19. März 2014)

...der optional erhältliche Kettenstrebenschutz von unten wird lt. telefon. Anfrage zumindest nicht von Canyon angeboten??? Eine Alternative war dem Serrvicemitarbeiter nicht bekannt.


----------



## mtintel (19. März 2014)

paulhey schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> hat hier jemand inzwischen erfolgreich einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer verbaut?
> Mich würde interessieren, ob der "normale" mid/mid Tune der 190/51 Dämpfer es tut, oder ob ihr einen custom Dämpfer habt. Welche Lagerbuchsen braucht man da (8 mm? Breite?)?
> Und: hat es sich gelohnt?


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob das schon jemand ausprobiert hat und was die Erfahrungen sind, da ich auch vor habe, einen Monarch (vermutlich in Plus RC3) zu verbauen 

@Kettenstrebenschutz: Das ist doch nur ein Stück Neopren, das drum herum gewickelt wird, oder? Das sollte doch eigentlich passen, wenn die Dimensionen halbwegs passen, oder?


----------



## LasseChristian (19. März 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> ...der optional erhältliche Kettenstrebenschutz von unten wird lt. telefon. Anfrage zumindest nicht von Canyon angeboten??? Eine Alternative war dem Serrvicemitarbeiter nicht bekannt.



scheint es aber zu geben:
p5pb10451586.jpg


----------



## haga67 (19. März 2014)

Die Neoprenschützer gibts ja bei Canyon.
Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, sich so ein Teil um die Kettenstreben zu machen.

Alternativ kann man ja auch eine Schutzfolie drunter kleben.

Bisher hat's die Kette bei meinem SL mit XO Type 2 - Schaltwerk noch nicht gegen die Strebe gehauen.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (19. März 2014)

Gemeint war nicht der Neoprenschutz, sondern der Schutz aus Plastik. Ist wohl bei der SL und EX-Version an den zwei vorhandenen Bohrungen verschraubt. Hat jemand die schon ein SL haben evtl. Ein Foto?


----------



## LukasL (19. März 2014)

Ist bei allen spectrals schon dran! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (19. März 2014)

Und sind unterhalb noch zwei Bohrungen vorhanden?


----------



## LukasL (19. März 2014)

Ne unten sind keine Bohrungen!
Der Plastikschutz is wohl standardmäßig bei allen Spectrals verbaut!


----------



## -moRRis- (19. März 2014)

SPECTRALKULÄR... es nimmt Kurs zu mir auf und ist bereits im Landeanflug... Versandbestätigung ging heute raus... fühlt sich an wie 10 mal Weihnachten mit Feuerwerk... Dickes SORRY an die Jungs welche sich noch etwas gedulden müssen...


----------



## Steve16061980 (19. März 2014)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder zum Thema kettenschutz.

Oben sitz halt das serienmässige Standart Teil.
Unten ist vorne ein Gewinde wo halt einfach ein Stopfen drauf sitzt. Ich habe das Gewinde nicht nachgemessen. Tippe mal auf M5.

Ps: Den Trittfrequenz geber muss ich noch auf ne andere Stelle montieren da die Kette dagegen kommt. Links ist halt nicht so einfach möglich da dort die Bremsleitungen verlaufen


----------



## dukester155 (19. März 2014)

Macht ihr keine Folie an die Stelle, wo bei einem Chainsuck die Kettenstrebe zerkratzt wird? Bei meinem alten MTB ist die Folie schon fast durch, werde beim Spectral auch eine anbringen.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (19. März 2014)

An der Kettenstrebe hat Canyon mit einer kleinen Bohrung die Möglichkeit gelassen mit einer Kettenführung aufzurüsten. Dabei entwickelt man derzeit selber solch eine Führung, welche mit geringem Gewicht und einfacher Handhabung bestechen soll.


----------



## Timo S. (19. März 2014)

Für was nen TF Messer am Spectral?
Den find ich am Rennrad ja schon völlig unnötig...


----------



## Steve16061980 (19. März 2014)

Tf braucht man sicherlich nicht zwingend. Der Sensor gehörte halt zum Garmin dazu. 
Neben der Trittfrequenz misst das Teil aber auch die Raddrehzahl und korrigiert die über GPS gemessene Geschwindigkeit und Distanz.

Ich werde das Teil aber wahrscheinlich abbauen da sich am Spectral wirklich keine passende stelle für die Montage findet.


----------



## Timo S. (19. März 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Tf braucht man sicherlich nicht zwingend. Der Sensor gehörte halt zum Garmin dazu.
> *Neben der Trittfrequenz misst das Teil aber auch die Raddrehzahl und korrigiert die über GPS gemessene Geschwindigkeit und Distanz.*
> 
> Ich werde das Teil aber wahrscheinlich abbauen da sich am Spectral wirklich keine passende stelle für die Montage findet.


Ahso, interessant, was es so alles gibt!


----------



## Hips (20. März 2014)

Servus Leute,

ich bin kurz davor auf den Spectral-Zug aufzuspringen, bevor die Lieferzeit das Eintreffen der 2015er Modelle übersteigt! 


Ich bin heute extra nach Koblenz gefahren um mich bezüglich des 29er zwischen M und L zu entscheiden.

Auf dem L Rahmen habe ich mich recht gestreckt gefühlt und empfand insbesondere das Handling als sehr träge. Größe M empfand ich als angenehmer, jedoch ist mir leider erst auf der Heimfahrt eingefallen, dass es klug gewesen wäre die verbleibende Länge der Sattelstütze bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe zu messen, weshalb mir jetzt erhebliche Bedenken aufkommen..

Zuhause habe ich zusätzlich feststellen müssen, dass Größe M nur 17.5“ und Größe L nur 19“ entspricht, d.h. dass die 29er verglichen mit früheren 26ern (M: 18.5“ und L: 20“ z.B. Strive oder AL+) kleiner geworden sind. „Fühlt“ sich also ein 17.5“ 29er wie ein 18.5“ 26er an?


Ich bin bisher auf einem 18.5" 26er Hardtail und 58cm Rennrad unterwegs; fühle mich auf beiden Rädern auch echt wohl aber die 17.5" beim Spectral 29 in M machen mir dann doch irgendwie Angst.

Das Canyon PPS kann man vergessen, weil bei Variation der Schrittlänge um einen Zentimeter die Rahmengröße wechselt. 

Zu mir:
Körpergröße: 180
Schrittlänge: 88,5
Schulterbreite: 50
Armlänge: 60
Torsolänge: 61

Ich bin euch um Erfahrungen bzw. Ratschläge dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (20. März 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob das schon jemand ausprobiert hat und was die Erfahrungen sind, da ich auch vor habe, einen Monarch (vermutlich in Plus RC3) zu verbauen



Keine Ahnung ob das eventl. schon war, bei dem Fotos zum Test auf Pinkbike ist der Monarch von außen mit m/m Tune gelabelt:



Ein User hat bei canyon aber mal angefragt und die schrieben low/low:Link

Eventl. haben se also das Innenleben umgebaut oder der Mitarbeiter der obige Aussage getätigt hat, hatte auch keine Ahnung was verbaut werden kann.


----------



## dukester155 (20. März 2014)

@Hips 

Ich bin 1,80 bei einer SL von 87 cm und nachdem ich mich hier ausgiebig informiert und durchgefragt habe, bin ich beim M gelandet (27,5"). Beim 29er würde ich auf alle Fälle M nehmen.

Etwas verwundert bin ich, dass du beim RR eine 58er Rahmengrösse fährst. Mir passt 56 eigentlich immer perfekt.


----------



## Hips (20. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> @Hips
> 
> Ich bin 1,80 bei einer SL von 87 cm und nachdem ich mich hier ausgiebig informiert und durchgefragt habe, bin ich beim M gelandet (27,5"). Beim 29er würde ich auf alle Fälle M nehmen.



Ich tendiere auch stark zu M, befürchte aber, dass ich mein Auto nochmal zu Canyon spazieren fahren muss und mit ein bisschen weniger Emotion und einem bisschen mehr Ingenieursverständnis an die Sache ran gehen muss. 

Die 17.5" bzw 44 cm kommen mir einfach sehr knapp vor, denn ich benötige etwa 71-73 cm Länge zwischen Klemmung der Sattelstütze und Mitte des Tretlagers um bei einer 17,5 cm Kurbel effizient zu pedalieren.

73 - 44 (Rahmen) + 8 (Mindesteinstecktiefe) = 37 cm, welche die Reverb lang sein müsste. Ich werde also morgen mal nachfragen müssen, ob die 38 cm oder 42 cm Variante verbaut ist.



dukester155 schrieb:


> Etwas verwundert bin ich, dass du beim RR eine 58er Rahmengrösse fährst. Mir passt 56 eigentlich immer perfekt.


Einen 56er Rahmen kann ich am Rennrad auch fahren, jedoch ist das mir persönlich mit einer zu starken Überhöhung verbunden!


----------



## dukester155 (20. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Einen 56er Rahmen kann ich am Rennrad auch fahren, jedoch ist das mir persönlich mit einer zu starken Überhöhung verbunden!



Verstehe. Ich mag es, wenn die Sattelstütze eher weit aus dem Sitzrohr ragt, da die flexende Sattelstütze etwas Komfort gewährleistet.

Wenn du nochmal zu Canyon fährst, könntest du dich ev. auch auf das Speci 27,5" in M setzen? Wenn das gar nicht geht, kann ich es wohl auch vergessen..


----------



## Hips (20. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Verstehe. Ich mag es, wenn die Sattelstütze eher weit aus dem Sitzrohr ragt, da die flexende Sattelstütze etwas Komfort gewährleistet.
> 
> Wenn du nochmal zu Canyon fährst, könntest du dich ev. auch auf das Speci 27,5" in M setzen? Wenn das gar nicht geht, kann ich es wohl auch vergessen..


27.5" bin ich natürlich auch Probe gefahren, sowohl in M als auch in L. Die schmaleren Laufräder sind gefühlt um einiges agiler gegenüber dem 29er. Fahren konnte ich beide, wobei ich auf dem M recht race-lastig drauf saß und mein Wohlfühlfaktor (+) folgendermaßen aussah:

27"5:
M ***+* L

29":
M *+*** L

D.h. hätte ich mich spontan entscheiden müssen, dann hätte ich das 27"5 in L und das 29" in M genommen.

Wenn ich den Besuch nochmal Revue passieren lasse, muss ich mir aber eigentlich eingestehen, dass mich das Nerve Al 9.9 SL am meisten überzeigt hatte, da es für mich die Agilität des 27"5 und die Laufruhe des 29" Spectrals vereinte. Aber das ist letztlich eine Frage des Einsatzzwecks.

Die Runden über den Parkplatz sind natürlich nur sehr eingeschränkt aussagekräftig.
Naja noch mal drüber schlafen und eventuell noch mal zu Canyon!


----------



## Morphy_8 (21. März 2014)

Mein 7.9 in XL kommt erst in KW19.
Kriegt jemand früher sein 29er in XL? 
Andy


----------



## Hillside (21. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Das Canyon PPS kann man vergessen, weil bei Variation der Schrittlänge um einen Zentimeter die Rahmengröße wechselt.



Stimmt.



			
				Hips schrieb:
			
		

> Zu mir:
> Körpergröße: 180
> Schrittlänge: 88,5
> Schulterbreite: 50
> ...



Nerve AL 29er: L mit kürzerem Vorbau (70er statt 90er) bei 90er SL und 185cm. Hatte beim Spectral 27,5" erst das M im Auge und hätte mich dann doch für das L entschieden. Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette 



			
				Hips schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. hätte ich mich spontan entscheiden müssen, dann hätte ich das 27"5 in L und das 29" in M genommen.



Reach ist beim Spectral 29 in M unter 420, das wäre mir zu kurz. Ich fahre aber auch gerne kurze Vorbauten.


----------



## FATBEAR (21. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Ich tendiere auch stark zu M, befürchte aber, dass ich mein Auto nochmal zu Canyon spazieren fahren muss und mit ein bisschen weniger Emotion und einem bisschen mehr Ingenieursverständnis an die Sache ran gehen muss.
> 
> Die 17.5" bzw 44 cm kommen mir einfach sehr knapp vor, denn ich benötige etwa 71-73 cm Länge zwischen Klemmung der Sattelstütze und Mitte des Tretlagers um bei einer 17,5 cm Kurbel effizient zu pedalieren.
> 
> 73 - 44 (Rahmen) + 8 (Mindesteinstecktiefe) = 37 cm, welche die Reverb lang sein müsste. Ich werde also morgen mal nachfragen müssen, ob die 38 cm oder 42 cm Variante verbaut ist.



Zu Dir/mir:
Körpergröße: 180/182
Schrittlänge: 88,5/87
Schulterbreite: 50/?
Armlänge: 60/62
Torsolänge: 61/60

L
Rechnerisch bei mir +38mm zu langes Oberrohr und damit +36,4 Reach, aber Vorbau macht -25mm gut, also nur +13mm

M
Rechnerisch bei mir +10mm zu langes Oberrohr und damit +18,9 Reach, aber Vorbau macht -25mm gut, also hier -15mm

Da Dein Oberkörper und Arme etwa 2cm kürzer sind als meine passt Dir M noch besser. Längere Schrittlänge/Körpergröße gleich kürzerer Torso gleich kleinerer Rahmen. Meine Berechnung beruht auf den Fahrstil "Tour/AM/Freeride", was ja eigentlich zum Spectral passt.


----------



## elenore69 (21. März 2014)

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob sich schon irgendwer eine Kettenführung an sein Spectral gemacht hat?
Oder ob wer Empfehlungen hat welche da passen und gut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (21. März 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Mein 7.9 in XL kommt erst in KW19.
> Kriegt jemand früher sein 29er in XL?
> Andy



mein 7.9 XL grey/red kommt auch frühestens 19. KW


----------



## ticlam (22. März 2014)

Meins ist jetzt auch daAnhang anzeigen 280755


----------



## ticlam (22. März 2014)

Sry Doppelpost vor Freude


----------



## marcotrainito (22. März 2014)

Ich bin heute meine erste richtige Tour mit Trails gefahren. Nachdem ich jetzt 2 Wochen nur mein Hardtail gefahren bin, fühlte sich das spectral beim ersten draufsitzen wie ein downhillbike an. Ich habe folgende Schlüsse aus dieser wundervollen, schlammigen und regnerischen Ausfahrt gezogen:
1. die Geometrie des Spectral ist für Trails einfach nur geil
2. ich muss mir ganz dringend Knieschoner kaufen
3. die MK2 sind nix für tiefen Schlamm und nasse Wurzeln. Zweimal ist mir das Rad auf einer nassen Wurzel weggerutscht. Sowohl das HR als auch das VR. Tipps für eine andere Reifenwahl, zumindest am VR?
4. meine Fahrtechnik ist grottenschlecht, ich muss noch sau viel lernen aber ich freue mich drauf.
5. der Lenker mit 740mm Breite passt mir super, auf Trails kann es aber schonmal eng werden.
6. ich brauche einen Bashguard. Empfehlungen für die XT Kurbel?
7. bei viel Schlamm streikt der umwerfer. Wenn ich mehr power in den Beinen habe überlege ich mir auf eine XX1 umzusteigen. Das ist schon irgendwie verlockend nur noch an einem Hebel zu schalten und den umwerfer raus zu schmeißen.
8. ich bin total glücklich es geschafft zu haben bei dem Regen aufzustehen und zu fahren statt auf der Couch liegen zu bleiben.

Musste ich jetzt mal loswerden!


----------



## ticlam (22. März 2014)

So: und direkt die erste Frage. Da die Reverb relativ weit drinsteckt ist die Leitung unten recht lang "schleift" fast an der Kurbel (s. Bild). Habt ihr ne Idee bzw. macht es Sinn das Kabel am Lenker zu "verlängern"? 

Bin für viele Ideen offen


----------



## Spectraltaeter (22. März 2014)

Ich beneide Dich, muss leider noch bis KW 21 auf mein Spectral warten-bleib also noch einige Wochen Couchdrücker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (22. März 2014)

Bei meinem war die Leitung auch zu lang. Es liegt daran, dass die Stütze bei verpacken in den bikeguard rausgenommen werden muss. Deshalb lassen die die Leitung so lang. Die Aussage ist vom Verkäufer aus Koblenz. Ich hab mir die Leitung Vorort direkt kürzen lassen.

@Spectraltaeter: ist eine harte Zeit, aber es lohnt sich allemal.


----------



## ticlam (22. März 2014)

Hmm... Mist. War ja direkt in der Werkstatt wegen der Pizza im Hinterrad. Hätte ich das bemerkt hätte ich es dort auch gleich kürzen lassen. Blöd:-( Die Verlängerung über den Lenker ist keine Option?


----------



## marcotrainito (22. März 2014)

Bei mir stand das so weit über das es gar nicht ging. Aber versuche es einfach mal, vielleicht ist es ja kürzer als bei mir.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (22. März 2014)

ticlam schrieb:


> So: und direkt die erste Frage. Da die Reverb relativ weit drinsteckt ist die Leitung unten recht lang "schleift" fast an der Kurbel (s. Bild). Habt ihr ne Idee bzw. macht es Sinn das Kabel am Lenker zu "verlängern"?
> 
> Bin für viele Ideen offen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 280792


Zieh doch einfach das Kabel etwas weiter durch den Rahmen, dann ist hald vorne am Lenker das Kabel etwas länger.

Meintest du das mit Kabel am Lenker verlängern?


ticlam schrieb:


> Meins ist jetzt auch daAnhang anzeigen 280755


Größe S?
Wie groß und welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## -moRRis- (22. März 2014)

ticlam schrieb:


> So: und direkt die erste Frage. Da die Reverb relativ weit drinsteckt ist die Leitung unten recht lang "schleift" fast an der Kurbel (s. Bild). Habt ihr ne Idee bzw. macht es Sinn das Kabel am Lenker zu "verlängern"?
> 
> Bin für viele Ideen offen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 280792



Bin auch erst erschrocken als ich die lange Leitung beim montieren gesehen habe jedoch einfach ein Stück weit nach oben zum Lnker hin gezogen und gut ist. Fällt bei mir zumindest kaum auf... die Leitung der Vorderrradbremse ist da wesentlich länger...


----------



## haga67 (22. März 2014)

So hab ich's auch gemacht, da meine Reverb fast ganz drin ist. 
Einfach die untere und obere Befestigung am Unterrohr etwas lösen, dann kannst Du die Leitung zum Lenker ziehen und da stört (mich) der etwas größere Bogen nicht.


----------



## Hillside (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> 3. die MK2 sind nix für tiefen Schlamm und nasse Wurzeln. Zweimal ist mir das Rad auf einer nassen Wurzel weggerutscht. Sowohl das HR als auch das VR. Tipps für eine andere Reifenwahl, zumindest am VR?


Das ist natürlich Mist. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit MK2, aber oft sind die Reifen der Erstausstattung nicht ideal. Das wird auch gerne gemacht, um bei der Gewichtsangabe zu sparen. Ich fahre u.a. Hans Dampf als Allrounder (Test z. B. http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-test-die-ergebnisse-im-detail.800967.2.htm#7). Eine weitere Alternative für noch mehr Traktion wäre z. B. Magic Mary. Es gibt aber auch gute Reifen anderer Hersteller. 



			
				marcotrainito schrieb:
			
		

> 7. bei viel Schlamm streikt der umwerfer. Wenn ich mehr power in den Beinen habe überlege ich mir auf eine XX1 umzusteigen.



Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Vielleicht neu einstellen.


----------



## LasseChristian (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> 3. die MK2 sind nix für tiefen Schlamm und nasse Wurzeln. Zweimal ist mir das Rad auf einer nassen Wurzel weggerutscht. Sowohl das HR als auch das VR. Tipps für eine andere Reifenwahl, zumindest am VR?


Vielleicht zuviel Luft? Zitat aus dem Pinbiketest : , as the big, 2.4-inch Continental knobbies would deflect off of slippery surfaces when the ground was wet if the pressure was set too high and would roll sluggishly on hard surfaces if the pressure was set five psi too low. We settled on 30psi for the rear and 27psi for the front.


----------



## Hips (22. März 2014)

Servus Leute ich wollte mich nochmal bezüglich der Rahmengröße melden,

ich habe heute Canyon nochmal einen Besuch abgestattet und das Spectral 650B / 29 in M und L intensiv Probe gefahren. Hatte diesmal einen Berater bei dem ich mich echt gut aufgehoben fühlte und der allem Anschein nach von Geometrie und Ergonomie viel Ahnung hatte. Er nahm sich wirklich viel Zeit sowohl Fahrwerk als auch die Sitzposition optimal einzustellen und bat mir sogar an, zu testzwecken den Vorbau zu wechseln.
Letztes mal muss das ein Ferienjober gewesen sein. 

Meine Bedenken bezüglich der eventuell zu kurzen Sattelstütze haben sich schnell erledigt, da ich auch auf dem kleineren Rahmen noch etwa 4-6 cm bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe der Reverb an Platz hatte.
Die L Rahmen kamen für mich letzlich bei meinen 1.80m mit 0.88m Schrittlänge aufgrund des verhältnismäßig langen Oberrohrs und kurzen Oberkörpers nicht in Frage - ich fühlte mich da einfach zu gestreckt insbesondere auf dem 29er.
Auf dem 27.5 wäre das mit Größe L noch gegangen, aber letztlich empfand ich das M einfach als etwas spritziger und kann zur Not die Geometrie immer noch durch einen längeren Vorbau kompensieren, was bei L nicht möglich gewesen wäre.

650B vs 29er bzw. 8.0 vs 8.9 war letztlich keine Einfache Entscheidung - wahrscheinlich würden beide Freude bereiten. Aber in Anbetracht des Einsatzgebietes und den Kolorierungsmöglichkeiten habe ich recht rasch den Entschluss gefasst das Spectral 8.0 in Stealth zu bestellen.


----------



## Hillside (22. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Vielleicht zuviel Luft? Zitat aus dem Pinbiketest : , as the big, 2.4-inch Continental knobbies would deflect off of slippery surfaces when the ground was wet if the pressure was set too high and would roll sluggishly on hard surfaces if the pressure was set five psi too low. We settled on 30psi for the rear and 27psi for the front.



Der Conti MK2 ist also ein Sensibelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticlam (22. März 2014)

@haga67 , @-moRRis- ok. Dann probier ich es auch mal über die Variante. Danke,
@Stoneagebiker : ja meinte das mit der lenkerverlängerung Bin 1,68m mit SL 77,5. Ist Größe S


----------



## marcotrainito (22. März 2014)

Ich bin den MK2 mit 2 Bar gefahren, ich teste es mal mit 1,8 oder 1,7 Bar. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit wie viel Bar der MK2 fahrbar ist?


----------



## -moRRis- (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ich bin heute meine erste richtige Tour mit Trails gefahren. Nachdem ich jetzt 2 Wochen nur mein Hardtail gefahren bin, fühlte sich das spectral beim ersten draufsitzen wie ein downhillbike an. Ich habe folgende Schlüsse aus dieser wundervollen, schlammigen und regnerischen Ausfahrt gezogen:
> 1. die Geometrie des Spectral ist für Trails einfach nur geil
> 2. ich muss mir ganz dringend Knieschoner kaufen
> 3. die MK2 sind nix für tiefen Schlamm und nasse Wurzeln. Zweimal ist mir das Rad auf einer nassen Wurzel weggerutscht. Sowohl das HR als auch das VR. Tipps für eine andere Reifenwahl, zumindest am VR?
> ...



Ja es hinterlässt wirklich ein hohes Gefühl von Sicherheit vorallem abwärts. 
Finde es auch gar nicht mal so gedrungen aber bei meinen 1.76 m passt M auch wohl einfach Perfekt. 
Ein Fahrtechnik training ist immer gut. 
Habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mit einer XX1... jedoch auf Tour würde mir wohl etwas fehlen. 
Vielleicht würde sich der Dirty Dan unter diesen Umständen gut machen. Will diesbezüglich mal den Trail King testen. 
Der Nobby Nic ist meiner Meinung nach bei dem Wetter grenzwertig... sehr schlüpfrig und hat sich bei Nässe schwer kontrollieren lassen.
Tapfer Tapfer... hab auch Hummeln im Arsch und näher mich der Schlammschlacht


----------



## Hillside (22. März 2014)

-moRRis- schrieb:


> Der Nobby Nic ist meiner Meinung nach bei dem Wetter grenzwertig... sehr schlüpfrig und hat sich bei Nässe schwer kontrollieren lassen.



Stimmt. Der Nobby ist nur gutmütig, wenn er gar nicht gefordert wird. Wenn er gefordert wird, ist er sofort weg. Legendär sind die Geschichten, wie ihn jede nasse Wurzel sofort aus der Bahn wirft. Deswegen gibt es auch Leute, denen er gar nicht mehr auf's Rad kommt (ich gehöre dazu). Aber es gibt eben auch Leute, die mit Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron in die Schlammschlacht ziehen und auch durchkommen.

Zur XX1: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html
Da kann man direkt sehen, was einem fehlen wird.


----------



## -moRRis- (22. März 2014)

Ist eher so der dezente Gutwetter Reifen. Bei solchen Witterungsverhältnissen im Matsch macht ein schmaler Reifen durchaus Sinn. Dringt schnell tief ein um Grip zu finden hingegen schwimmt ein breiteres Modell gerne mal darauf rum. Aber All Mountain bedeuted für mich eben auch einen kompromiss zu finden. 

Hätte ich ein zweit oder dritt Bike und hätte eines davon seine Daseinsberechtigung nur zum schreddern, racen und ballern wäre ne XX1 schon ne sehr sehr geile Sache. Aber da ich nur mit einem im Augenblick auskommen muss sind ein paar mehr Gänge schon sehr angenehm.


----------



## tin85 (22. März 2014)

Welchen Rahme würdet ihr wählen beim 29er
Körpergröße 184
Schrittlänge 92
Torso 60
Armlänge 67
PPs sagt L? Bin mir da aber unsicher


----------



## Hips (22. März 2014)

tin85 schrieb:


> Welchen Rahme würdet ihr wählen beim 29er
> Körpergröße 184
> Schrittlänge 92
> Torso 60
> ...


Ich würde da wohl zu L greifen.

Beim M 29er habe ich bei 180cm Körpergröße und 88cm Schrittlänge bei der Reverb noch circa 4-7cm Platz bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe, das könnte also bei dir eng werden. Auf dem L empfand ich die Griffweite auch als etwas zu lang, das sollte also bei dir recht gut passen.

Nach Möglichkeit natürlich Probe fahren!


----------



## Marc1973 (22. März 2014)

@marcotrainito 

Das tut richtig gut das zu hören und macht meine Vorfreude noch größer......ich muß noch drei Wochen warten....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ich bin den MK2 mit 2 Bar gefahren, ich teste es mal mit 1,8 oder 1,7 Bar. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit wie viel Bar der MK2 fahrbar ist?



Ich fahre den MK II Protection mit 1,8 bar vorne. 1,6 waren auch problemlos möglich. Für Matsch ist er tatsächlich grenzwertig, aber immer noch besser als ein Nobby Nic. Da muss Schwalbe nachbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (22. März 2014)

Ich hab in meinen Reifen eigentlich immer 2,2 Bar! Egal ob Downhill oder All Mountain! Bei weniger Druck, kommt es mir immer irgendwie schwammig vor wenn es schneller wird! Wiege allerdings auch ca. 100 Kilo alles in allem!


----------



## LasseChristian (22. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich fahre den MK II Protection mit 1,8 bar vorne. 1,6 waren auch problemlos möglich. Für Matsch ist er tatsächlich grenzwertig, aber immer noch besser als ein Nobby Nic. Da muss Schwalbe nachbessern.


hm, dann macht der roam50 laufradsatz vermtlich echt kein sinn am al 9ex


----------



## tin85 (22. März 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> @marcotrainito
> 
> Das tut richtig gut das zu hören und macht meine Vorfreude noch größer......ich muß noch drei Wochen warten....


Ich hab noch bis KW 17 halts kaum noch aus...:-D


----------



## Stoneagebiker (22. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> hm, dann macht der roam50 laufradsatz vermtlich echt kein sinn am al 9ex


Er ist leicht, relativ breit, stabil wohl eher nicht.
Warum also macht der Laufradsatz keinen sinn?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. März 2014)

Eine Frage an alle, die schon ein Spectral 27,5 ihr Eigen nennen und gefahren sind: Macht die absenkbare Gabel am Spectral Sinn? Oder würdet ihr auch ohne Absenkung an der Gabel bergauf klarkommen?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## LukasL (22. März 2014)

Also ich komm sehr gut ohne Absenkung klar! Habs noch nicht vermisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (22. März 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Er ist leicht, relativ breit, stabil wohl eher nicht.
> Warum also macht der Laufradsatz keinen sinn?


weil er eben nicht stabil ist, für ein rad das als aggressive allmountain bzw endurorakete betitelt wird sollte der lrs dann vielleicht auch eher ein allmountain oder enduro lrs sein, nicht ein trail bzw xc


----------



## marcotrainito (22. März 2014)

Ich brauche die Absenkung nicht, aber ich glaube es kommt drauf an welche Steigungen man erklimmt, wie lang diese sind und vor allem auf den persönlichen Geschmack. Bei dem was ich bislang gefahren bin, habe ich keine benötigt.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## philis (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> 1. die Geometrie des Spectral ist für Trails einfach nur geil



@ marcotrainito,
wie ist die Bergaufeingenschaft das Bikes? 
du hast ja nun ein Hardtail und ein Fully.....da ich mir nur ein Bike zulege ist die Frage ob ich mir als Allrounder doch nicht lieber das Nerve hole, was meinst du/ihr?


----------



## marcotrainito (22. März 2014)

Also man sitzt schon sehr aufrecht. Jedoch finde ich dass man sehr gut damit klettern kann. 
Aber mir persönlich wäre das Spectral als allrounder und einziges Rad etwas zu speziell. Um richtig lange Touren zu fahren, nehme ich lieber mein hardtail (>50 Km). Da sitze ich gestreckter und kann effizienter treten. 
Aber mein Spectral gefällt mir trotzdem besser  

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## haga67 (22. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle, die schon ein Spectral 27,5 ihr Eigen nennen und gefahren sind: Macht die absenkbare Gabel am Spectral Sinn? Oder würdet ihr auch ohne Absenkung an der Gabel bergauf klarkommen?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten!



Lebensnotwendig ist die Absenkung für mich nicht, aber mit abgesenkter Gabel finde ich es super entspannt wenns steil bergauf geht.
 Allerdings hab ich durch meine kurzen Haxen trotz umgedrehtem Vorbau kaum Sattelüberhöhung und entsprechend wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Morphy_8 (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Also man sitzt schon sehr aufrecht. Jedoch finde ich dass man sehr gut damit klettern kann.
> Aber mir persönlich wäre das Spectral als allrounder und einziges Rad etwas zu speziell. Um richtig lange Touren zu fahren, nehme ich lieber mein hardtail (>50 Km). Da sitze ich gestreckter und kann effizienter treten.
> Aber mein Spectral gefällt mir trotzdem besser
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


Ich hoffe das 29 ist etwas besser alktagstauglich... wird mein einziges mal *kopfkratz*


----------



## sarakosa (22. März 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ich bin heute meine erste richtige Tour mit Trails gefahren. Nachdem ich jetzt 2 Wochen nur mein Hardtail gefahren bin, fühlte sich das spectral beim ersten draufsitzen wie ein downhillbike an. Ich habe folgende Schlüsse aus dieser wundervollen, schlammigen und regnerischen Ausfahrt gezogen:
> 1. die Geometrie des Spectral ist für Trails einfach nur geil
> 2. ich muss mir ganz dringend Knieschoner kaufen
> 3. die MK2 sind nix für tiefen Schlamm und nasse Wurzeln. Zweimal ist mir das Rad auf einer nassen Wurzel weggerutscht. Sowohl das HR als auch das VR. Tipps für eine andere Reifenwahl, zumindest am VR?
> ...


Ertrinke in Neid. 
War heute mit meinen NobbyNic unterwegs und war wie immer sehr zufrieden auch bei dem Schlamm. 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## philis (22. März 2014)

warum soll die 29er Version alltagstauglicher sein?


----------



## Morphy_8 (22. März 2014)

philis schrieb:


> warum soll die 29er Version alltagstauglicher sein?


Ist das nicht etwas gestreckter und etwas eher tourentauglich?


----------



## Dusius (22. März 2014)

Merkt man eigentlich dass das AL "nur" 140mm federweg hat? Für ein bike, welches schon fast als Enduro angepriesen wird ist das ja eher wenig Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (23. März 2014)

Machs doch wie Fabian Barel und bau ne 160mm Gabel ein wenn's zu wenig sein sollte ;-)


----------



## Crissi (23. März 2014)

tin85 schrieb:


> Welchen Rahme würdet ihr wählen beim 29er
> Körpergröße 184
> Schrittlänge 92
> Torso 60
> ...



Hi,

"L" sollte gut bei dir passen. Das Foto hier ist am Samstag enstanden. Ich auf nem  29er "L".

Ich meine bei mir sieht es aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad, das Oberrohr scheint extrem kurz. Das Rahmendreieck ist extrem klein. Ne 0,75 Trinkflasche passt mit herkömmlichen Flaschenhalter nicht rein!!!
Soll ich doch XL nehmen?????

Körpergrösse 190
Schrittlänge 91
Torso 70
Armlänge 67

PPS sagt "L" (Switch aber bei SL 93 auf XL)


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. März 2014)

Crissi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> "L" sollte passen. Foto hier ist am Samstag enstanden. Ich auf nem  29er "L".
> 
> ...


Bin kein Experte (mehr),  aber etwas gedrungen sieht das für mich auch aus.
XL macht lt. Geodaten nur beim Sitzrohr guten Sprung, da hilft nur draufsitzen,  feeling und Fotos checken.
Hast du gefragt,  wann es im Showroom ein XL 29er gibt? 
Andy


----------



## ticlam (23. März 2014)

So, Problem erst mal gelöst. Der etwas größere Bogen am Lenker stört mich auch weniger. Heute auch die erste kleinere Tour absolviert wie geil ist bitte dieses bike! Echt wendig und verspielt. Dabei aber nicht zu unruhig meiner Meinung nach. Bergauf konnte ich auch bei steileren Rampen auf die Absenkung verzichten. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen, da muss ich mich anschließen: die Reifen gehen auch meiner Meinung nach bei feuchten Verhältnissen gar nicht. Zweimal bin ich auf einer Wurzel richtig schön weggeschmiert:-( aber ansonsten hab ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen!



 
-


----------



## Crissi (23. März 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Bin kein Experte (mehr),  aber etwas gedrungen sieht das für mich auch aus.
> XL macht lt. Geodaten nur beim Sitzrohr guten Sprung, da hilft nur draufsitzen,  feeling und Fotos checken.
> Hast du gefragt,  wann es im Showroom ein XL 29er gibt?
> Andy



Konnte man nicht genau sagen, wann das XL da ist.
Ein bischenSpielraum hätte ich noch im Vorbau, so  1-2 cm, aber ob das den Braten fett macht?
Zum Geo vergleich "L" / "XL", das oberrohr beim XL ist 2,8cm und das steuerrohr satte 3 cm länger, beim sattelrohr ist's noch was mehr.
Hilft ja alles nix, muss nochmal hin ein XL fahren. Wobei ...... Bin neulich schonmalauf dem 29er nerve gefahren, das hatte schon was von Reise- oder treckingrad ...... Ganz schön groß der Hobel.


----------



## -moRRis- (23. März 2014)

Servus zusammen

Hier mal mein Resume nach dem ersten "richtigen" Ausritt.
Im Uphill blieb das Vorderrad selbst bei etwas steileren Anstiegen im ausgefahrenen Zustand der Gabel satt auf dem Boden und stieg keineswegs.
Abwärst macht das Spectral richtig Laune, zeigt sich selbst wenn hinten mal das Heck durch geht gutmütig und lässt sich schnell wieder einfangen. Liegt richtig schön breit auf dem Trail und vermittelt ein Gefühl der Sicherheit.
Welchen Anteil daran die Geometrie bzw die grösseren Laufräder oder die 2,4 MK´s  haben kann ich noch nicht beurteilen da ich dazu erst gegen testen müsste. Bin hin und wieder mal mit dem Pedal an dem ein oder anderen Steinchen oder Wurzel hängengeblieben, wohl die Kehrseite des etwas tieferen Tretlagers. Beim springen musste ich richtig rauskicken um das Heck in die Lüfte zu kriegen.
Einfach die Klicks anziehen um abzuheben ging weniger leicht als bei meinem Vorgänger. Liegt wohl zu einem Teil auch an dem anderen Schwerpunkt bzw Balance des Ponys.
An die Jungs welche sich zwischen Nerve und Spectral AL entscheiden wollen und eher was zum touren suchen wäre das Nerve wohl die spritzigere flottere Wahl. Wer des öfteren mal etwas schreddern geht kann mit dem Spectral richtig Spass haben.

Und auch wenn ich hier an dieser Stelle gewiss keine Laufradsgrössendiskussionslawine losbrechen möchte würde es mich interessieren wie sich das Bike in 26" und 150 mm Federweg angefühlt hätte


----------



## Morphy_8 (23. März 2014)

Crissi schrieb:


> Konnte man nicht genau sagen, wann das XL da ist.
> Ein bischenSpielraum hätte ich noch im Vorbau, so  1-2 cm, aber ob das den Braten fett macht?
> Zum Geo vergleich "L" / "XL", das oberrohr beim XL ist 2,8cm und das steuerrohr satte 3 cm länger, beim sattelrohr ist's noch was mehr.
> Hilft ja alles nix, muss nochmal hin ein XL fahren. Wobei ...... Bin neulich schonmalauf dem 29er nerve gefahren, das hatte schon was von Reise- oder treckingrad ...... Ganz schön groß der Hobel.


Wenn ich Nerve 29xl gegenüber Specki 29xl vergleiche (Oberrohr + Vorbau lang)  dann ist das Spectral nur ung.  15mm kürzer.  Dabei hat das Nerve 100mm VB,  das Specki 70. Bin mal gespannt ob das dann im XL einen großen Unterschied macht.  Ich denke in der Wendigkeit merkt man das schon aber deutlich kürzer als das Nerve ist es nicht *kopfkratz*


----------



## Matschak (23. März 2014)

@-moRRis- Servus, wollte dich mal fragen wann du dein Spectral 8.0 bei Canyon bestellt hast?


----------



## Timo S. (23. März 2014)

Spectral standesgemäß fortbewegt 
http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-enduro-fabien-barel-gibt-profi-tipps/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (23. März 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Nerve 29xl gegenüber Specki 29xl vergleiche (Oberrohr + Vorbau lang)  dann ist das Spectral nur ung.  15mm kürzer.  Dabei hat das Nerve 100mm VB,  das Specki 70. Bin mal gespannt ob das dann im XL einen großen Unterschied macht.  Ich denke in der Wendigkeit merkt man das schon aber deutlich kürzer als das Nerve ist es nicht *kopfkratz*



Beim Spectral 29 xl ist der Radstand aber auch 3cm länger als beim nerve 29xl (könnte am  Lenkwinkel liegen?). Da kann das Spectral 29xl ja nicht wendiger sein .......... Länge läuft ............. : -)


----------



## -moRRis- (23. März 2014)

Habe es so gegen Mitte Ende November bestellt.


----------



## Hillside (24. März 2014)

-moRRis- schrieb:


> Und auch wenn ich hier an dieser Stelle gewiss keine Laufradsgrössendiskussionslawine losbrechen möchte würde es mich interessieren wie sich das Bike in 26" und 150 mm Federweg angefühlt hätte



Agiler.


----------



## Horaff (24. März 2014)

...kommt wohl bald ein Test...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66896


----------



## dukester155 (24. März 2014)

Da hat jemand große Uphill Ambitionen






Steil ist geil, aber das sieht echt krass aus.


----------



## Dickie76 (24. März 2014)

Das ist sicher nur die Perspektive  Ansosnten: Schöne Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo4479 (24. März 2014)

Mein 8.0 kommt bei K 1,79 und einer SL von 84 cm und Armlänge 56 in M


----------



## Twoari (24. März 2014)

Mal wieder was von den Pro's: http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stor...check-joe-barnes-canyon-spectral-al#picture-3


----------



## Twoari (24. März 2014)

Mal wieder was von den Pro's: http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stor...check-joe-barnes-canyon-spectral-al#picture-3


----------



## Matschak (25. März 2014)

Wurde aber auch Zeit!!! Am Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit, ich kann mein 8.0 abholen.


----------



## LasseChristian (25. März 2014)

bestellt am?
ich wart mich noch krank..


----------



## Matschak (25. März 2014)

Hab es Anfang November bestellt.
Wann hast du es bestellt?


----------



## Flo4479 (25. März 2014)

Ja ja - das Warten nervt! Meins kommt erst in der 19.Kw
@Matschak - was hast Du für eine Rahmengrösse bei welchen Abmessungen?


----------



## Matschak (25. März 2014)

Habe mich nach langem hin und her für M entschieden.
Bin 1.80 und Schrittlänge 87


----------



## Spectraltaeter (25. März 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Jemanden, der sein Spectral Ex ab der 13. KW abholen kann bzw. ausgeliefert bekommt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

So...als zufriedener Nerve AL 29 Fahrer der ersten Stunde werde ich morgen mal in Koblenz die neuen Spectrals in Augenschein und unter den allerwertesten nehmen 
Bin sehr gespannt, wie sehr sich die Geo des 29er zum 650B unterscheidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horaff (25. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> So...als zufriedener Nerve AL 29 Fahrer der ersten Stunde werde ich morgen mal in Koblenz die neuen Spectrals in Augenschein und unter den allerwertesten nehmen
> Bin sehr gespannt, wie sehr sich die Geo des 29er zum 650B unterscheidet



...NEID...bitte grösse M und L in 27.5 und 29 testen. Wie gross bist du?
Wenn möglich ein Foto vom 29er in L.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

1,82 - Schrittlänge 90 - wird gemacht und berichtet


----------



## Horaff (25. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> 1,82 - Schrittlänge 90 - wird gemacht und berichtet


...super


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Ich hab ja auch nen Vergleich zu einem Nerve AL 29 in M...obwohl meins ist halt L


----------



## Hips (25. März 2014)

Horaff schrieb:


> Wenn möglich ein Foto vom 29er in L.


Blätter mal eine Seite zurück!


----------



## Horaff (25. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Blätter mal eine Seite zurück!


...leider sieht man den Steg zum Sitzrohr nicht...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Ich mach euch dann morgen fast alles


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich mach euch dann morgen fast alles


Super,  Trail Surfer!
Kannst du bitte auch nach dem XL fragen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. März 2014)

Okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (25. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Blätter mal eine Seite zurück!


Genau


----------



## Falcon7 (26. März 2014)

eeeeendlich 

_die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig _


----------



## Deleted 177082 (26. März 2014)

Mein Spectral 6.0 in RAW Club, wurde heute geliefert 

Bestellt hab ich es am 19.03.14 direkt im Laden. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war eigentlich der 7. April


----------



## Deleted 177082 (26. März 2014)

Mein Spectral 6.0 in RAW Club, wurde heute geliefert 

Bestellt hab ich es am 19.03.14 direkt im Laden. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war eigentlich der 7. April


----------



## LasseChristian (26. März 2014)

schön für dich  beim 9.0ex tut sich irgendwie garnichts. bei den anderen modellen sieht man zumindestens wie sich die lieferzeiten nach vorn und hinten verschieben, beim ex sind die auf kw21 festgenagelt...


----------



## geni0602 (26. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> schön für dich  beim 9.0ex tut sich irgendwie garnichts. bei den anderen modellen sieht man zumindestens wie sich die lieferzeiten nach vorn und hinten verschieben, beim ex sind die auf kw21 festgenagelt...



Naja, bei meinem 8.0 in L ist es noch schlimmer. Aktuell steht die KW 26 als Lieferzeitpunkt und meine Bestellung ist für KW 24 vorgesehen!

Warten ist angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (26. März 2014)

dafür gibts wieder ein paar strives mehr...


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. März 2014)

Zum Thema Übergang zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe beim XL:
vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 18. März 2014 bezüglich des Spectral 29" AL.

Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Canyon-Bikes.
Unser Rahmendesign zieht sich auch in den größeren Rahmengrößen fort


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. März 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Übergang zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe beim XL:
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 18. März 2014 bezüglich des Spectral 29" AL.
> 
> Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Canyon-Bikes.
> Unser Rahmendesign zieht sich auch in den größeren Rahmengrößen fort



Super! Dann hätten sie auch gar nichts schreiben können. Wäre inhaltlich dasselbe gewesen.


----------



## paulhey (26. März 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob das schon jemand ausprobiert hat und was die Erfahrungen sind, da ich auch vor habe, einen Monarch (vermutlich in Plus RC3) zu verbauen



Hier die Infos, die ich vom Canyon Support zum Monarch Dämpfer bekommen habe, den sie am Spectral EX verbauen.


> Wir verbauen am Spectral AL 9.0 EX folgenden Dämpfer von Rock Shox:
> Monarch Plus RC3 190x51 HV LL
> Wir haben dieses Setup in langen Testfahrten als die beste Abstimmung empfunden. Eine andere Abstimmung kann eine Verschlechterung der Fahreigenschaften zur Folge haben.
> Die Dämpferbuchsen haben haben folgende Maße: 8x22,2



Der "Monarch Plus RC3 190x51" am Spectral EX hat einen speziellen Tune "High Volume, Low/Low", den SRAM eigens für Canyon fertigt. 
Ich habe dann bei Ralph von Mountainbikes.net angefragt, ob sie mir den Dämpfer mit dem Tune verkaufen können, denn sie hatten nur den normalen Monarch 190/51 im Shop http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?pnr=24945

Er bestellt den Dämpfer jetzt bei Sram mit dem gewünschten Tune. Der Spaß kostet mich 400 €, dafür kommt der halt direkt von Sram mit voller Garantie. Find ich ok, dann kann ich zumindest gut schlafen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Nabend 

Wir waren also heute in KO, um mal die Spectrals in 29 und 650B unter die Beine zu nehmen und über den Parkplatz zu scheuchen

Gefahren wurden beide Laufradgrößen, jeweils in Größe M und in L. Die bebilderten sind M, da sieht man beim 29er ganz gut, den Sattelauszug, den ich benötigen würde.













Doch zunächst einmal mein absolutes Highlight...und zwar die Farbe meteor grey-red...der absolute Hammer leider nur auf einem Nerve zu sehen...was ne schöne dunkelgraue Chromoptik 

Nun zu den Bikes...
Da ich nun den Vergleich mit meinem Nerve 29 in L - was ich mitgenommen hatte, um besser vergleichen zu können - und dem M von GeorgeP habe, hier meine Schlussfolgerungen:
1- Im Spectral 29 in L sitze ich nicht mehr im Bike, als im Nerve, die Sitzposition unterscheidet sich nicht so sehr...konnte aber feststellen, dass das Spectral etwas länger baut. Das hat aber auch mit dem bei meinem Bike nun verbauten 70mm Vorbau zu tun, der das Rad insgesamt kürzer macht...obwohl natürlich beim Spectral ein noch kürzerer Vorbau verbaut ist.
2- Das Spectral 650B erinnert mich deutlich mehr an 26 Zoll als das es in Richtung 29 Zoll gehen würde.
3- Spectral 29 in M ähnlich wie Nerve AL 29 in M.
4- Das Lenkverhalten des 650B ist etwas kippeliger, da hat mir das 29er Spectral besser gefallen.
5- Die Federelemente der Spectral-Serie scheinen wenn überhaupt, dann nur geringfügig weniger straff abgestimmt, als beim Nerve.
6- Das Spectral 29 in L wäre für mich persönlich das beste der angetesten 4 Modelle. Sehr angenehm ausgewogen in Gewichtsverteilung, Handling, Gewicht des 8.9er geschätzt knapp über 13 Kilo.
*7-* Ich habe wegen der 130mm Gabel des 29er immer wieder nachgebohrt, bis mir gesagt wurde, das dort wohl ein Spacer verbaut ist, man also auf 140mm traveln müssen könnte
*EDIT: Die Info wurde heute seitens Canyon zurückgenommen, es soll eine Custom-130mm-Gabel sein.*
8- XL soll erst Anfang Juni in den Showroom kommen 

...alle Angaben ohne Gewähr...habe aber mein bestes gegeben, hier einige Infos - auch seitens der Canyon-Leute - weiterzugeben 

Mein Fazit:
Das Spectral hat wohl den stabileren Rahmen und erscheint wie aus einem Guss. Ob ich es gegen mein Nerve AL 29 tauschen würde? Grundsätzlich nein, da ich nicht so sehr das Upgrade sehe, welches ich mir wünschen würde.
Andererseits: Das 8.9 in meteor grey - red....wie oben schon gesagt, das wird so hammermäßig ausschauen, dass ich mir im Abverkauf 2014 mal anschauen werde, ob überhaupt und zu welchem Preis da etwas geht.

Anschließend waren wir noch an der Mosel, in Kobern-Gondorf...meine Freundin fragte so...so etwas fahrt ihr doch nicht etwa runter *räusper*







Ich hoffe, mein kleiner Bericht gefällt, wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach fragen.

LG Trail Surfer


----------



## Tenderoni (26. März 2014)

paulhey schrieb:


> Hier die Infos, die ich vom Canyon Support zum Monarch Dämpfer bekommen habe, den sie am Spectral EX verbauen.
> Der "Monarch Plus RC3 190x51" am Spectral EX hat einen speziellen Tune "High Volume, Low/Low", ...



In der Spectral-Galerie wurde (da allerdings für einen Fox-Dämpfer) von der Firma Toxoholics ein m/m Tune für die Hinterbaukinematic empfohlen Klick. Mit etwas Glück passen wahrscheinlich beide Tunes ohne das mann als "Normalo"-Fahrer erhebliche Unterschiede feststellt.
Wenn du den Dämpfer hast, kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## Horaff (26. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Wir waren also heute in KO, um mal die Spectrals in 29 und 650B unter die Beine zu nehmen und über den Parkplatz zu scheuchen
> 
> ...





...danke für deinen Bericht. Der Sattelauszug am M ist schon grenzwertig.
Wie fällt die Grösse beim 29er im Vergleich zum 27.5er aus?


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Durchaus interessant ist es, den 27.5 in L mit 29 in M zu vergleichen.

Von meinem Eindruck heute würde ich sogar sagen, dass das 27.5 L für Leute mit grenzwertiger Schrittlänge von um 87cm sogar die bessere Empfehlung sein könnte!
Insgesamt ist das 29er vom auf dem Parkplatz gewonnenen Fahreindruck ein klein bischen weniger agil, gefällt mir wegen der - für meinen Body - besseren Ausgewogenheit aber besser.

What else? 

P.S.: Der 650B MK2 ist definitiv fetter als die 29er-Ausführung, der Hinterreifen X-King 2.4 ist beim 29er auf dem Schotter etwas schwammig...


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2014)

Habe es grad schon per PN geschrieben...da ich ja einige leichte und haltbare Teile schon am Nerve getauscht habe, gingen die natürlich direkt ans Spectral 29

Daher wäre das 7.9 in meteor grey UBERGEIL


----------



## rnReaper (27. März 2014)

Na das ist doch was. Danke für die Infos. hab das Nerve 29 in xl damals Probe gefahren und fand es sehr angenehm. Die Dämpfung war nicht ideal abgestimmt, etwas zu hart, aber das haben sie fix korrigiert. War immer neugierig wie das blind bestellte Spectral sich wohl anfühlt und ausschaut. Wenns in den kleineren Größen ähnlich wie das Nerve ist, stehen die Chancen gut, dass das xl mit zieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (27. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Daher wäre das 7.9 in meteor grey UBERGEIL



Danke für deinen Bericht!!!  Du bist mein Held  

Mein 7.9 in XL Meteor Grey kommt in der Woche vom 5.5. Ich bin jetzt ganz angefixt.


----------



## dukester155 (27. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Von meinem Eindruck heute würde ich sogar sagen, dass das 27.5 L für Leute mit grenzwertiger Schrittlänge von um 87cm sogar die bessere Empfehlung sein könnte!



Ich bin so ein Kandidat mit 87 cm SL und spätesten am Wochenende werde ich das Spectral 650B in M ausgiebig testen können. Heute oder morgen müsste es ankommen, aber der eine Tag spielt keine Rolle, weil ich ohnehin erst frühestens morgen Zeit habe es auszupacken und zusammenzubauen.

Heute geht's bei mir zum Zahnarzt, da kommt mir das Speci als kleine Belohnung für die Qualen gerade recht.


----------



## Matschak (27. März 2014)

@dukester155
Da Du ja ein Kandidat für beide Größen bist, hoffen wir von Dir einen ausführlichen Bericht nach Deiner ersten Fahrt zu bekommen.


----------



## Timo S. (27. März 2014)

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3574/3il2y8qq_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]Wens mal interessiert 189cm 
SL 89 Rahmen in "L"
Mein Problem kurze Beine langer Oberkörper, trotzdem hab ich sogar das EX genommen, mit 2cm kürzerem Vorbau. Ich fühl mich eigentlich gut drauf, vor allem mit tiefem Sattlel...


----------



## Timo S. (27. März 2014)

[URL=http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3574/64qqloxw_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]
Und nochmal mit tiefem Sattel, da sollte abwärts was gehen


----------



## 123thorag (27. März 2014)

Trail Surfer 
Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Hatte gehofft, dass endlich mal jemand die 29er vergleicht.  Yeah, jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf mein 8.9er Specki in Meteor Grey   konntest du ein Bild von der Farbe machen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. März 2014)

Meteor grey ist dunkelgrau-chrom glänzend....de Wahnsinn 

Kopfkino ist eh nicht zu toppen...


----------



## Timo S. (27. März 2014)

Stimmt, die Farbe ist der Hammer.
Wobei gestern ein rotes da stand, sah auch sehr geil aus, ma was anderes und ein echt schönes rot. Freu mich auf mein EX...


----------



## Joeer (28. März 2014)

@Trail Surfer

Hey Trail Surfer, ich lese deine Einträge sowohl im AL29'er Forum als auch hier und stehe vor der Entscheidung welches der beiden Räder meins werden soll ;-) lieber ist mir das Spectral 29 aber meien Bedenken sind da, ob das Rad auch für längeren Touren (50-100km) geeignet ist? Da meine Anforderungen sowohl in Richtung Tour als auch All Mountain gehen bin ich mir unsicher welches der beiden ich nehmen soll ;-)

Nun wäre ich für deine Einschätzung sehr dankbar, ob das Spectral 29 nicht zur "Last" wird wenn man länge fahrt ;-)

Danke dir jetzt schon für die zahlreichen Informativen Beiträge und lustigen diskussionen mit George

Liebe Grüße Joeer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

Joeer schrieb:


> @Trail Surfer
> 
> Hey Trail Surfer, ich lese deine Einträge sowohl im AL29'er Forum als auch hier und stehe vor der Entscheidung welches der beiden Räder meins werden soll ;-) lieber ist mir das Spectral 29 aber meien Bedenken sind da, ob das Rad auch für längeren Touren (50-100km) geeignet ist? Da meine Anforderungen sowohl in Richtung Tour als auch All Mountain gehen bin ich mir unsicher welches der beiden ich nehmen soll ;-)
> 
> ...


Danke für die Nachfrage.
Ich sehe beim Spectral keine gravierenden Nachteile, es über lange Touren zu bewegen. Finde aber auch, dass man die Geo für seine eigenen Bedürfnisse durchaus anpassen darf, durch Änderung der Vorbaulänge z.B.
Die Lenkerbreite von 740mm beim Spectral 29 sollte auch passen...genau so hatte ich es auch schon bei meinem Nerve 29 gemacht.
Der Sitzwinkel des Spectral 29 ist schön steil und man sitzt durch das relativ lange Oberrohr und den kurzen Vorbau schön im Rad, ohne große Streckung - ohne verkrampfte Kompaktheit.
Das ist der Vorteil bei den Canyons, die quasi "rundum-sorglos-Geo", die einen großen Einsatzbereich zulässt. Den sehe ich beim Spectral 29 durchaus von Marathon/CC bis All Mountain und vielleicht auch bissl mehr, je nach Können des Fahrers...das Bike wird es mitmachen 
Hoffe, dir etwas mehr geholfen zu haben, Grüße!


----------



## Joeer (28. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil bei den Canyons, die quasi "rundum-sorglos-Geo", die einen großen Einsatzbereich zulässt. Den sehe ich beim Spectral 29 durchaus von Marathon/CC bis All Mountain und vielleicht auch bissl mehr, je nach Können des Fahrers...das Bike wird es mitmachen
> Hoffe, dir etwas mehr geholfen zu haben, Grüße!


Genau das wollte ich hören ;-) danke dir... Und das Können geht bei mir eher Richtung Null, soll aber hoffentlich aufgebaut werden... Jetzt heißt es noch das Urlaubsgeld abwarten und dann das Spectral 7.9 bestellen...

Danke dir recht herzlich und freue mich über weitere Beiträge


----------



## LasseChristian (28. März 2014)

bestell lieber sofort, bei kreditkarte wird ja erst abgebucht wenn verschickt wird, was ja bei canyon schonmal dauern kann..


----------



## gonnax (28. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> bestell lieber sofort, bei kreditkarte wird ja erst abgebucht wenn verschickt wird, was ja bei canyon schonmal dauern kann..



 Alternative zur Kreditkarte:

Ich bekomme auch erst die Gewinnbeteiligung im Juni.
Canyon sagte mir, dass ich jetzt schon bestellen kann und via PayPal das Geld erst bei Auslieferung eingezogen wird.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

Irgendjemand hat das Spectral mit Speci abgekürzt...das geht ja mal gar nicht  dann doch besser Specki


----------



## Joeer (28. März 2014)

gonnax schrieb:


> Canyon sagte mir, dass ich jetzt schon bestellen kann und via PayPal das Geld erst bei Auslieferung eingezogen wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


Danke für den Tip - werde ich in betracht ziehen. Da ich aber aus Österreich bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich eher eschwerte Zahlungsmodalitäten haben, aber das kann ich ja alles mal Canyon erfragen bzw, bei den ABG's nachlesen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (28. März 2014)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen,  ob ich nicht eine 180mm Kurbel am XL montiere.  Mein Juchem Hardtail hat ne 181mm CQP Kurbel und das passt ganz gut.  Meine Frage: Besser mal bei Canyon fragen?  Oder eine längere Turbine kaufen oder besser doch auf ne XT wechseln?  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

Hi,
Canyon wird dir keine andere Kurbel montieren, sondern dir sagen: "Das müssen Sie schon selber machen."


----------



## dukester155 (28. März 2014)

Wichtige Frage:

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit der Steckachse hinten, wenn ihr unterwegs einen Platten habt? Kann man einen Schnellspanner nachrüsten oder schleppt ihr immer Werkzeug mit?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

5er Inbus ist leichter als ein - nachrüstbarer - Spanner.


----------



## haga67 (28. März 2014)

Ist Dein Spectral schon gelandet ?

Ich habe immer ein Minitool dabei.


----------



## tbec (28. März 2014)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und eigentlich zufällig auf das Thema gestoßen. Hab mir mein spectral 8.0 im Januar nach einer Probefahrt direkt bestellt. Einfach spitze. Allerdings kommen mir jetzt echt Zweifel bezüglich der Größe !!! Ich hab es in M bestellt. Da es das pps so errechnet hatte !!! Ich bin 1,80 groß bei SL 87. was denkt ihr, hätte es doch lieber L sein sollen. Muss gestehen das ich L nicht Probe gefahren bin, da es zu der zeit nicht möglich gewesen ist.

Ganz besonders interessiert mich auch der erste Fahrbericht von dukester155, da er ja das gleiche Problem mit der SL wie ich hat. Also bitte schnell berichten !!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## haga67 (28. März 2014)

dukester155 hat seins grad bekommen, sieht gut aus für Dich:


dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 SL heute erhalten und auch schon eine dreistündige Ausfahrt absolviert. Das Wichtigste zuerst: Rahmengrösse M passt mir mit 180 cm und 87 cm SL perfekt. Morgen werde ich noch etwas mit dem Dämpfersetup herumexperimentieren und dann ein paar Zeilen zu meinen Eindrücken schreiben.


----------



## tbec (28. März 2014)

@ haga67. 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Super das beruhigt. Dann nur noch abwarten das es auch hoffentlich pünktlich fertig ist ) geplant kW 15. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## dukester155 (28. März 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ist Dein Spectral schon gelandet ?
> 
> Ich habe immer ein Minitool dabei.



Ja, gelandet, zusammengebaut und auch gleich eine Runde damit gedreht.  Rahmen passt perfekt, ich bin sehr glücklich mit dem Rad. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Hinterrad nach der Ausfahrt locker war. Außerdem brauche ich einen Flaschenhalter, bei dem man die Flasche seitlich rausnehmen kann. Nach oben bekomme ich meine Camelbak Podium aus dem Specialized Rib Cage kaum heraus. Aber das sind Kleinigkeiten.

Was ich noch austüfteln muss, ist der richtige Luftdruck für die Dämpfer. 135 PSI habe ich heute reingepumpt, kommt mir mit meinen 75 kg Nettogewicht aber etwas zu viel vor.

Morgen Nachmittag folgt eine umfangreich Ausfahrt. Genügt der 5er Inbus für den Radwechsel? Auf der Seite wo die Kassette ist, ist noch ein kleiner Inbus, der ist aber nur für das Schaltauge und spielt bei einem Radausbau nicht mit, oder?


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

5er genügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (28. März 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Hab mir mein spectral 8.0 im Januar nach einer Probefahrt direkt bestellt. Einfach spitze. Allerdings kommen mir jetzt echt Zweifel bezüglich der Größe !!! Ich hab es in M bestellt. Da es das pps so errechnet hatte !!! Ich bin 1,80 groß bei SL 87. was denkt ihr, hätte es doch lieber L sein sollen. Muss gestehen das ich L nicht Probe gefahren bin, da es zu der zeit nicht möglich gewesen ist.


Ich habe ganz ähnliche Maße wie du mit 88cm SL bei 1,81m. Das PPS kannst du übrigens knicken, weil das bei +1cm SL die Rahmengröße wechselt! 

Ich hatte in Koblenz vor Ort sowohl das 29er als auch das 650B Rad in M und L ausgiebig Probe gefahren.
Letztlich habe ich mich für ein 8.0 in M entschieden was meiner Meinung nach fast perfekt passt - beim 29er hätte ich auch M genommen. Die Sattelstütze hat nach genügend Reserven bzgl. Einstecktiefe und die Oberrohrlänge ist für meinen / unseren (kurzen) Oberkörper ideal. Größe L hätte ich prinzipiell auch fahren können (beim 650B eher als beim 29er), jedoch waren mir die L Rahmen aufgrund des langen Oberrohrs zu gestreckt und das Handling deshalb nicht agil genug - mit kürzerem Vorbau geht da auch nicht mehr viel.

Letztlich ist ein Spectral für mich kein Rad um entspannt um den Bodensee zu cruisen weshalb ich dir weiterhin zu M raten würde!


----------



## Hips (28. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite wo die Kassette ist, ist noch ein kleiner Inbus, der ist aber nur für das Schaltauge und spielt bei einem Radausbau nicht mit, oder?


Die Steckachse wird von der Linken (Nicht-Kassetten-Seite) eingesteckt und dort auch verschraubt. 
Hau mal ein paar Bilder raus!


----------



## Matschak (28. März 2014)

@tbec 
Durfte gestern mein Spectral 8.0 in Koblenz abholen. Bin 1.80m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm, auch ich habe mich für die Größe M entschieden aber mit einem 80er Vorbau. Für mich passt diese Kombi ideal. Hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## dukester155 (28. März 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Hau mal ein paar Bilder raus!



Heute nur mal schnell ein paarmal mit dem Handy abgedrückt. Die Gabel befindet sich im abgesenkten Zustand, vergessen aufzumachen..


----------



## Falcon7 (28. März 2014)

Nach über 22 Wochen kam mein 7.0 raw in M heute an. Aufgebaut ist es, am Wochenende geht es raus zum testen. Falls jemand was zu dem Bike wissen möchte/Bilder braucht..., einfach bescheid sagen


----------



## tbec (28. März 2014)

Danke für die Antworten !!! Denke dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht ) das mit dem zu langem Oberrohr hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Nur leider konnte ich es nicht Testen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## tbec (28. März 2014)

@ Matschak 
Und zufrieden mit dem bike ?!? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Matschak (28. März 2014)

Konnte es leider noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Aber das was ich bis jetzt an Eindrücken sammeln konnte ist echt 
FETT. Werde auf jeden Fall die Talas Funktion genau ins Auge nehmen. Wenn ich sie nicht brauchen werde kommt bei mir die Pike 150mm Solo Air rein.


----------



## dukester155 (29. März 2014)

Hab mich mal nach einem Schnellspanner umgesehen. Der Tune DC 12 müsste passen, oder? Kostet allerdings die Kleinigkeit von 103 €.

http://www.bike24.de/p158636.html






Werde vorerst mit einem Minitool fahren, ev. finde ich noch etwas günstigeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFR (29. März 2014)

16. Oktober bestellt - diesen Mittwoch angekommen 

Größe S bei 1,71cm und SL 80cm


----------



## Spectraltaeter (29. März 2014)

@SFR, ist ja herrliches Wetter. Sag mal bescheid wie Du mit der Größe zurecht kommst. Habe exakt die gleiche Größe u. SL und auch in S bestellt. Danke


----------



## SFR (29. März 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> @SFR, ist ja herrliches Wetter. Sag mal bescheid wie Du mit der Größe zurecht kommst. Habe exakt die gleiche Größe u. SL und auch in S bestellt. Danke



Größe passt mir perfekt. Sehr handlich bei Abfahrten und genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad bei Uphills.


----------



## Falcon7 (29. März 2014)

Hier mal 2 Fotos von der ersten Spectralanalyse


----------



## ccandrian (29. März 2014)

Hallo. Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr wiedereinmal ein neues Bike kaufen. Das Spectral AL 9.0 SL gefällt mir ganz gut. Bis heute bin ich 26" gefahren...und war immer sehr zufrieden damit.
Grösse: 192 cm
Schrittlänge: 95 cm
Torsolänge 70 cm
Schulterbreite: 44 cm
Armlänge: 69 cm

Ist die Rahmengrösse L des Spectral 650B Bike genügend gross für mich?
Die Alternative wäre das 29er.....aber ich möchte eigenlich kein 29er...und die 130 mm Federweg sind mir auch ein bisschen ein Dorn im Auge. Dafür hätte ich lieber die XTR Komponenten anstelle der X0  

Was denkt ihr?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## tbec (29. März 2014)

Falcon7 

Fein, fein ) 
wie sind die ersten eindrücke ?!? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. März 2014)

ccandrian schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr wiedereinmal ein neues Bike kaufen. Das Spectral AL 9.0 SL gefällt mir ganz gut. Bis heute bin ich 26" gefahren...und war immer sehr zufrieden damit.
> Grösse: 192 cm
> Schrittlänge: 95 cm
> Torsolänge 70 cm
> ...


Gefahren werden kann was gefällt, wenn man kein Dogmatiker ist  Spectral 650B in L für deine Maße erscheint mir aber doch etwas gewagt...Probefahrt vor Ort ist keine Option? Dann gibt es halt noch die 30-Tage-Geld-zurück, was aber ggf. mit logistischem Aufwand verbunden ist...Versenderproblematik eben...


----------



## ccandrian (29. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gefahren werden kann was gefällt, wenn man kein Dogmatiker ist  Spectral 650B in L für deine Maße erscheint mir aber doch etwas gewagt...Probefahrt vor Ort ist keine Option? Dann gibt es halt noch die 30-Tage-Geld-zurück, was aber ggf. mit logistischem Aufwand verbunden ist...Versenderproblematik eben...


Danke für deine Antwort. Probefahren wäre schon optimal....das Problem ist nur dass ich 600 km von Koblenz entfernt wohne


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. März 2014)

ccandrian schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Probefahren wäre schon optimal....das Problem ist nur dass ich 600 km von Koblenz entfernt wohne


Schau mal hier, eventuell etwas möglich?!
http://www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/


----------



## ccandrian (29. März 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, eventuell etwas möglich?!
> http://www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/


Danke für den Link. Ist eine gute Sache....leider hat es aber kein einziges Spectral im Angebot zum testen


----------



## dukester155 (30. März 2014)

ccandrian schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?



Mit deinen Körpermaßen würde ich ohne lang nachzudenken das 29" Modell nehmen. Ich bin schon einen 29" Stumpjumper Probe gefahren und finde die Laufradgrösse ist für Leute mit deinen Abmessungen wie gemacht.


----------



## ccandrian (30. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Mit deinen Körpermaßen würde ich ohne lang nachzudenken das 29" Modell nehmen. Ich bin schon einen 29" Stumpjumper Probe gefahren und finde die Laufradgrösse ist für Leute mit deinen Abmessungen wie gemacht.


Danke für deine Antwort. Das 29er würde mir von den Komponenten her auch mehr zusagen. Bin bis heute immer Shimano gefahren, und das 29er ist komplett mit XTR bestückt.
Die 130mm Fox Float Gabel ist mir der einzige, auch wenn nur kleine Dorn im Auge. Hätte lieber eine Talas...und vorallem lieber etwas mehr Federweg als nur 130 mm


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. März 2014)

Sorry, aber Talas braucht am Spectral kein Mensch. Der Federweg passt schon sehr gut zur Geo des Rades.
Für mehr Federweg dann halt ein anderes


----------



## Falcon7 (30. März 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Falcon7
> Fein, fein )
> wie sind die ersten eindrücke ?!?


Habe jetzt die ersten 50km im Wald runter, kann allerdings aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich ich die letzten Jahre so gut wie nur auf einem Cube SL Cross Pro unterwegs war, und das Spectral jetzt mein ersten MTB/Fully ist, keine großen Vergleiche ziehen. Ich habe auf dem Bike echt Spaß - so viel kann ich sagen 

Größe: Ich war laut PPS genau zwischen S und M, und habe mich dann nach mehrmaliger Beratung durch Canyon für M entschieden. Hatte erst ewig überlegt doch nach Koblenz zu fahren, aber dachte mir dann im Endeffekt dass eine Runde über den Parkplatz vermutlich auch nicht so wahnsinnig weiterhilft. Bei der Beratung war einer der Problempunkte dass ich die Sattelstütze evtl. nicht weit genug in den Rahmen bekommen könnte, allerdings ziehe ich sie aktuell bei den Fahrten eher noch ab und an ein Stück weiter raus. Ansonsten wurde evtl. in Zukunft ein kürzerer Vorbau empfohlen, allerdings sitze ich im Moment echt gut. Mir fehlt jetzt auch hier natürlich der direkte Vergleich zu S. Anstiege klappen jedenfalls gut (ohne abgesenkte Gabel wird das Vorderrad erst leicht wenn ich eh kaum mehr treten kann), bin bis jetzt alle Anstiege ohne Probleme hochgekommen. Abgesenkte Gabel werde ich aber das nächste mal testen.

Geometrie: Habe hier auch wieder keinen ausführlichen Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, sitze auf jedenfall gefühlt im Bike (das war bei einigen Parkplatz-Testrunden anders), was sehr angenehm ist. Bleibe wohl wegen dem tiefen Tretlager auch ab und zu an einer Wurzel hängen, das war bis jetzt aber kein Problem.

Übersetzung: Komme mit 2x10 und dem 11-36 Ritzel super hin. Im Vergleich zum bisherigen Rad sind das in den unteren Gängen Welten - echt angenehm. Aber gut, der Einsatzzweck ist ja auch ein komplett anderer 

Federung: Ich nutze als MTB-Neuling den Federweg bei weitem noch nicht aus. Bin hier i.M. erstmal am testen welches Setup für mich passt. Mit der Gabel komme ich inzwischen gut zurecht, der Dämpfer ist mir irgendwie auf Climb noch zu "weich", obwohl Sag aktuell den Vorgaben entspricht. Da werde ich bei den nächsten Ausfahrten noch weiter testen. Aber vielleicht können ja mal ein paar Leute die sich mit dem Setup gut auskennen ihre Werte zu Orientierung posten. Ich baue i.M. noch als Startbasis auf die Vorgaben von Fox.

Ansonsten muss ich mich neben dem üben im Gelände erstmal auf einen passenden Flaschenhalter, Knieschoner und eine längere Hose kümmern


----------



## dukester155 (30. März 2014)

Falls jemand einen passenden Flaschenhalter für sein Spectral sucht. Ich habe mir gestern den Specialized Zee Cage geholt, bei dem die Flasche seitlich entnommen werden kann. Passt perfekt bei meinem M Rahmen. Gibt's für Links und Rechtshänder.


----------



## dukester155 (30. März 2014)

Dazu habe ich mir die Camelbak Podium in Clear/Black/White geholt. Highlights: Geschmacksneutraler Kunststoff und ein Trinkventil mit großer Durchflussmenge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon7 (30. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen passenden Flaschenhalter für sein Spectral sucht. Ich habe mir gestern den Specialized Zee Cage geholt, bei dem die Flasche seitlich entnommen werden kann. Passt perfekt bei meinem M Rahmen. Gibt's für Links und Rechtshänder.


Hast du es vorher mit einem normalen (z.B. Elite Custom Race) probiert? Sieht knapp aus, aber habe selbst noch keinen hingeschraubt. EDIT: Habe gerade noch einen im Keller gefunden: Geht nicht 

Was ich vorhin bei meinem Bericht noch vergessen habe: Habe vorne etwas Probleme mit der Bremse. Laut Canyon soll man ja "Während der ersten 300km die Bremsen nicht zu stark belasten" und es "ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die Scheibenbremsen bei einem Neurad am Anfang leicht schleifen, besonders in Kurven, im Wiegetritt oder anderen starken Belastungen". Soweit so gut, nur hatte ich leichtes vibrieren an der vorderen Bremse. Man merkt auch, wenn man das Rad vorne anhebt, und das Laufrad dreht, die Scheibe an einem Punkt leicht an den Belägen schleift (auch wenn es jetzt natürlich mehrere Gründe haben kann warum das so ist). Die Frage: Darf es sowas nicht geben, oder gehört das evtl. zum normalen Einschleifvorgang? Bin wie gesagt erst bei 50 km.

EDIT2: Habe mir das jetzt noch mal eine Zeit lang genauer angesehen, würde jetzt fast sagen dass die Scheibe leicht verzogen ist. Bewegt sich zumindest zwischen den Bremsklötzen hin und her, und berührt dabei an einer Stelle den Bremsklotz. Hilft wohl nur mal bei Canyon nachfragen. Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt nur ein die Stelle an der er schleift zu markieren, die Bremsscheibe um 180° zu versetzen, und dann zu sehen an welcher Stelle es dann schleift. Meine Theorie: Gleiche Stelle: Laufrad etc. - Schleifen ebenfalls um 180° versetzt: Scheibe verzogen. Oder wie kann man so ein Problem noch analysieren?


----------



## dukester155 (31. März 2014)

Die Sache mit den Bremsscheiben habe ich aus. Die vordere Bremsscheibe "singt" manchmal, die hintere wurde gestern bei einem steilen Downhill extrem laut und Schleifgeräusche habe ich ebenfalls ab und zu. Ich lasse erstmal alles so und hoffe, dass sich die Bremsen in den kommenden 2-3 Wochen einfahren. Falls das nicht passiert, werde ich mich der Sache annehmen. Aber abgesehen von den Geräuschen bremsen sie mehr als ordentlich, also erstmal abwarten.


----------



## mssc (31. März 2014)

Wenn die Scheibe an einer Stelle leicht schleift, einfach mal sanft per Hand ausrichten (aber nicht mit Fettfingern auf die Reibfläche grabschen..), wenn das rubbelnde, knirschende Geräusch nicht besser wird, einfach mal hier einlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/avid-x-0-trail.599123/page-24#post-11862567
und dann evtl. die Scheiben wechseln. Meine Empfehlung: Tektro Auriga Pro, damit hat man Ruhe..


----------



## geni0602 (31. März 2014)

Wahnsinn, ich kann es kaum glauben, mein Spectral wird diese Woche versandt! Bestätigt war die KW 24! 

Gute arbeit Canyon! Ich hoffe, dass bei allen Wartenden auch die Termine vorgezogen werden.


----------



## tbec (31. März 2014)

Glückwunsch ) 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## LasseChristian (31. März 2014)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, ich kann es kaum glauben, mein Spectral wird diese Woche versandt! Bestätigt war die KW 24!
> 
> Gute arbeit Canyon! Ich hoffe, dass bei allen Wartenden auch die Termine vorgezogen werden.



welches model wann bestellt? du machst mir hoffnung


----------



## geni0602 (31. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> welches model wann bestellt? du machst mir hoffnung


Ich habe das 8.0 stealth in Größe L bestellt. Geordert habe ich Anfang des Monats.

Ich drück dir die Daumen! Ich werde berichten, sobald das Rad da ist.


----------



## LasseChristian (31. März 2014)

hm, schon bisl komisch. vielleicht bekommst du ja eine retoure


----------



## geni0602 (31. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> hm, schon bisl komisch. vielleicht bekommst du ja eine retoure


Ich werde mal berichten, ob und wie es geklappt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (31. März 2014)

Derzeit ist das 29 er in Koblenz nicht als Testbike vorhanden (tel. auskunft heute Morgen) :/
Wollte eigentlich 27,5 vs 29 antesten. Bin bislang hardtail 29er überzeugt. Beim ALL Mountain bin ich etwas unschlüssig (die alte Diskussion eben). Irgendwann muss man sich allerdings auch einfach mal entscheiden und seine Wahl treffen. Sonst macht man sich noch verrückt^^

Kann mittlerweile noch jemand was zum 29er berichten? (neben den infos von trailsurfer auf S.26) Größe M kommt für mich in Frage bei 178 Größe und 85 SL. Frage mich hauptsächlich wie stark die Agilität vom 275 zum 29er abnimmt..

Für 29er spricht für mich zumindest deutlich die kürzere Wartezeit (ca. 3 wochen), die mir in meiner aktuellen Situation sehr wichtig ist..
Will hier allerdings auch keine 27,5 vs 29er diskussion anzetteln


----------



## Heiko-78 (31. März 2014)

SFR schrieb:


> 16. Oktober bestellt - diesen Mittwoch angekommen
> 
> Größe S bei 1,71cm und SL 80cm
> Anhang anzeigen 282334



ist die Sattelstütze soweit raus, wie Du sie bei Deinen Maßen brauchst? bin genauso groß und habe das gleiche bestellt und hätte gern, dass die Sattelstütze 4cm ausgezogen montiert wird. Sollte passen, oder?


----------



## speedy_509 (31. März 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand von den schon Spectral 8.0 Besitzern sagen, ob und welche Bremssatteladapter an der Fox Talas und am Hinterbau montiert sind (also 160 auf 200 oder 180 auf 200).

Danke und viel Freude mit dem neuen, meins kommt die Tage, hoffentlich.

Grüße
Speedy


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. März 2014)

jackson28 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist das 29 er in Koblenz nicht als Testbike vorhanden (tel. auskunft heute Morgen) :/
> 
> Kann mittlerweile noch jemand was zum 29er berichten? (neben den infos von trailsurfer auf S.26) Größe M kommt für mich in Frage bei 178 Größe und 85 SL. Frage mich hauptsächlich wie stark die Agilität vom 275 zum 29er abnimmt..
> 
> Für 29er spricht für mich zumindest deutlich die kürzere Wartezeit (ca. 3 wochen), die mir in meiner aktuellen Situation sehr wichtig ist..


Hi,
ich habe noch letzte Woche beide Bikes Spectral 650B und 29 in M und in L probegefahren, mein bebilderter Bericht dazu ein paar Seiten vorher...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-26#post-11852239
Dein Schrittlänge: Eindeutig ein M-Rahmen. Zu Pro/Kontra 29 Zoll kann ich nur feststellen, dass alle 29er Fahrer in meinem Umfeld nicht wieder auf kleinere Laufräder zurückwollen. Du musst selbst bestimmen, ob du offen für etwas Neues bist  jedenfalls finde ich - nach meinem Test in KO letzte Woche - das 650B auch beim Spectral sehr nahe an 26 Zoll ist und 29 Zoll etwas eigenständiger. Muss man halt mögen!

Gruß


----------



## Tifftoff (31. März 2014)

Ich bin beim 29er Spectral Al 9.9SL XL von der 15 auf die 19. KW vertröstet worden.

( 198 groß bei 99cm Schrittlänge )


----------



## Hillside (31. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen passenden Flaschenhalter für sein Spectral sucht. Ich habe mir gestern den Specialized Zee Cage geholt, bei dem die Flasche seitlich entnommen werden kann. Passt perfekt bei meinem M Rahmen. Gibt's für Links und Rechtshänder.



Ein Specialized Falschenhalter am Canyon. Das ist ein echtes Upgrade. 
So ähnlich wie ein BMW-Sportlenkrad im VW Passat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (31. März 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Ein Specialized Falschenhalter am Canyon. Das ist ein echtes Upgrade.
> So ähnlich wie ein BMW-Sportlenkrad im VW Passat.



Lächerlicher Vergleich..


----------



## Falcon7 (31. März 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> ist die Sattelstütze soweit raus, wie Du sie bei Deinen Maßen brauchst? bin genauso groß und habe das gleiche bestellt und hätte gern, dass die Sattelstütze 4cm ausgezogen montiert wird. Sollte passen, oder?


Ich fahre bei relativ ähnlichen Maßen (hier und da 1-2 cm mehr) ein M. Habe die Stütze 3-4cm raus. Weiß nicht ob das hilft.
Aber darf man fragen wieso du auf einen speziellen Wert raus möchtest? Wegen der Überhöhung?


----------



## Schlauchlos (31. März 2014)

jackson28 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist das 29 er in Koblenz nicht als Testbike vorhanden (tel. auskunft heute Morgen) :/
> Wollte eigentlich 27,5 vs 29 antesten. Bin bislang hardtail 29er überzeugt. Beim ALL Mountain bin ich etwas unschlüssig (die alte Diskussion eben). Irgendwann muss man sich allerdings auch einfach mal entscheiden und seine Wahl treffen. Sonst macht man sich noch verrückt^^
> 
> Kann mittlerweile noch jemand was zum 29er berichten? (neben den infos von trailsurfer auf S.26) Größe M kommt für mich in Frage bei 178 Größe und 85 SL. Frage mich hauptsächlich wie stark die Agilität vom 275 zum 29er abnimmt..
> ...


----------



## Schlauchlos (31. März 2014)

ich bin mit meinem 9.8 gerade von kw15 auf kw 19 gerutscht. Bestellt habe ich im Dezember 2013. Will niemandem die Zuversicht rauben aber die Lieferzeit scheint beim 29er auch nicht besser zu sein.
Aber es ist nicht mein erstes Canyon und ich habe nicht wirklich etwas Anderes erwartet. Allen Mitleidenden und Mitfiebernden sei jedoch gesagt. Die Warterei hat sich bisher immer gelohnt. Diese Koblenzer können wirklich Fahrräder bauen, die richtig Spaß machen wenn sie denn da sind.


----------



## haga67 (31. März 2014)

Beim meinem Spectral rosten die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung und vom Horst-Link-Lager

Genau diese 4 Schrauben sind auch magnetisch, also nicht aus Edelstahl oder anderem rostfreien Material.
Hat schon jemand ähnliches beobachtet


----------



## Hillside (31. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Lächerlicher Vergleich..



Wer nur ein wenig über Specialized und Canyon weiß, wird merken, dass der Vergleich überhaupt nicht hinkt.

VW baut sicher auch gute Autos.


----------



## Heiko-78 (31. März 2014)

Falcon7 schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei relativ ähnlichen Maßen (hier und da 1-2 cm mehr) ein M. Habe die Stütze 3-4cm raus. Weiß nicht ob das hilft.
> Aber darf man fragen wieso du auf einen speziellen Wert raus möchtest? Wegen der Überhöhung?



Ich möchte dort etwas montieren, was eigentlich nicht dahin gehört, sich aber bei mir persönlich nicht vermeiden lässt. Dafür benötige ich ein wenig Platz, 4 cm reichen. Deine Angabe war hilfreich, beim S ist es dann ja eher sogar mehr.


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. April 2014)

Wegen den Horst-link Schraubrn:
Hast du das schon an Canyon gemeldet?  Und: Waren die bei den früheren Bikes aus VA?
Andy


----------



## Mudwild (1. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 282971 Anhang anzeigen 282972 Beim meinem Spectral rosten die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung und vom Horst-Link-Lager
> 
> Genau diese 4 Schrauben sind auch magnetisch, also nicht aus Edelstahl oder anderem rostfreien Material.
> Hat schon jemand ähnliches beobachtet



Das Gleiche habe ich gestern bei 2 Strives von meinen Kumpels entdeckt. Ich denke mit ein wenig WD40 sollte das kein Problem sein. 
Von älteren Canyon Bikes ist mir das nicht bekannt.


----------



## LasseChristian (1. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Beim meinem Spectral rosten die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung und vom Horst-Link-Lager
> 
> Genau diese 4 Schrauben sind auch magnetisch, also nicht aus Edelstahl oder anderem rostfreien Material.
> Hat schon jemand ähnliches beobachtet


Sicher das dort die Schrauben rosten? Sind doch beschichtet. Schaut eher aus als wenn die Lager rosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (1. April 2014)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Das Gleiche habe ich gestern bei 2 Strives von meinen Kumpels entdeckt. Ich denke mit ein wenig WD40 sollte das kein Problem sein.
> Von älteren Canyon Bikes ist mir das nicht bekannt.


 

 Für mich sind das ganz normale "Schwarze Schrauben", d.h. brüniert.
Lt. Wikipedia:
*Brünieren* dient dem Bilden einer schwachen Schutzschicht auf eisenhaltigen Oberflächen, um Korrosion zu vermindern. Durch Eintauchen der Werkstücke in saure bzw. alkalische Lösungen (z. B. Natronlauge) oder Salzschmelzen bilden sich schwarze Mischoxidschichten aus FeO und Fe2O3 (Edelrost). Die Brünierung ist keine Beschichtung.
Durch die geringe Dicke der Konversionsschicht von etwa 1 µm bleiben die brünierten Werkstücke weitestgehend maßhaltig. Wegen der Porosität der Brünierschicht besitzen sie einen nur geringen Korrosionsschutz, der sich aber durch Beölen oder Befetten deutlich verbessern lässt. Diese Schichten sind weitgehend biege- und abriebfest sowie bis etwa 300 °C temperaturbeständig. Das Einsatzgebiet liegt im Maschinen- und Werkzeugbau. Weiterhin dient die Brünierung als Haftgrund für weitere Oberflächenbehandlungen wie das Lackieren. Eine spezielle Anwendung ist das Brünieren von Handfeuerwaffen.

Also ist es ganz normal, dass diese Schrauben nach einer gewissen Zeit rosten. So wird gespart, indem einfache Schrauben ohne Beschichtung verbaut werden. Da hilft nur eins, entweder die Schrauben einsprühen oder durch hochwertige V2A (Rostfrei) ersetzen.


----------



## haga67 (1. April 2014)

Naja, nach 2 Wochen ist es wohl ein bisschen früh das die Schrauben rosten. 
Die Rostbrühe läuft aus dem Inbus und verteilt sich dann. 
Es sind auch keine Standardschrauben, welche ich so ohne weiteres gegen Edelstahlteile tauschen kann.
Mich wundert es, dass offenbar unterschiedliche Materialien verbaut sind. Die anderen Schrauben sind ja nicht magnetisch und rosten dementsprechend nicht.
Mal sehen was der Support dazu sagt, da wird sicher was schief gelaufen sein beim Herstellungsprozess.
Hab erstmal WD40 reingesprüht, aber das kann sicher nicht "die Lösung" sein.


----------



## dukester155 (1. April 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Wer nur ein wenig über Specialized und Canyon weiß, wird merken, dass der Vergleich überhaupt nicht hinkt.
> 
> VW baut sicher auch gute Autos.



Ich habe Räder beider Marken, verstehe nicht warum du ein Problem mit dem Flaschenhalter hast. Aber ich lasse mich gern aufklären.

@haga67 

Bin gespannt, was Canyon zu der Sache sagt. Schon reklamiert?


----------



## haga67 (1. April 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Schrauben brüniert sind. 
Brünierte Teile rosten sehr schnell wenn nicht eingeölt und haben an einem hochwertigen MTB, Motorrad oder sonstigem Outdoor-Equipment nichts zu suchen und sehen matt aus. 

Die Schrauben am Canyon sind glänzend. 
Als Laie würde ich sagen schwarzverchromt.

Es wäre auch fatal wenn z.B. die Dämpferschrauben aus leicht oxidierendem Material bestehen. Wenn diese dann im Aluminiumgewinde des Rahmens oxidieren gute Nacht.

Ich warte erstmal ab, was Canyon meint und mach die Schrauben mit Q-Tips und WD40 sauber.


----------



## tbec (1. April 2014)

Hey ich denke auch eher das es schwarz verchromte Schrauben sind, denn brünieren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen !!! Wenn doch, dann ist das ein Armutszeugnis für Canyon. Nicht gerade die edelste Art von Oberflächenbeschichtung. 
Also ich kenn das aus meiner zeit in einer Galvanik bei Schrauben nur verchromt oder Zink schwarz !!! Bin übrigens in einem Eloxalbetrieb tätig. Falls mal jemand seine Aluteile in neuer Farbe haben möchte. Oder einfach nur aufbereitet, kann sich gerne melden !!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## karsten13 (2. April 2014)

Lieferzeit vom 9.0 EX Größe M war früher mal KW18, dann 3 Wochen geschoben auf KW21.
Nun steht sie auf der Homepage wieder auf KW18 




Ich würde das ja gerne glauben, aber nachdem sie beim Strive gerade die Leute mit falschen Lieferzeit-Angaben auf der Homepage verarscht haben ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## rnReaper (2. April 2014)

Ich check echt nicht wie lange dieses gejammer über die Lieferzeiten anhält. Es sollte doch jedem klar sein, dass das keine fixen Liefertermine sind, sondern nur grob zur Orientierung dient und das man einfach auch mit Ungereimtheiten rechnen muss. 

Die Geschichte mit den Schrauben finde ich seltsam. Werde mich wohl um Ersatz bemühen, wenn die wirklich so fix anfangen zu rosten und nicht lange warten bis sich was tut.

Schönen Start in den Tag B-)


----------



## haga67 (2. April 2014)

Schreib mal bitte wenn Du passende findest.


----------



## Jogi (2. April 2014)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Lieferzeit vom 9.0 EX Größe M war früher mal KW18, dann 3 Wochen geschoben auf KW21.
> Nun steht sie auf der Homepage wieder auf KW18
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 283163
> ...



Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn mein EX dann doch in KW 18 kommt. Mein "Trostpflaster" hab ich ja gestern schon bekommen 

Edit: und schon steht wieder KW21 drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (2. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte wenn Du passende findest.


 
Ich hab folgendes bei Brüggelmann gefunden
http://www.bruegelmann.de/votec-tuningsatz-ano-purple-363557.html

vielleicht kann man davon etwas am Canyon verbauen


----------



## LasseChristian (2. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich check echt nicht wie lange dieses gejammer über die Lieferzeiten anhält. Es sollte doch jedem klar sein, dass das keine fixen Liefertermine sind, sondern nur grob zur Orientierung dient und das man einfach auch mit Ungereimtheiten rechnen muss.


Hier gehts eher um die Tatsache, das Leute die das Rad einen Monat später bestellen als man selbst, das Rad z. T. dann einen Monat eher bekommen, weil der bei der Bestellung festgelegte Liefertermin festgenagelt wird (+Verspätung natürlich). Verschiebt sich die Lieferbarkeit nach vorn und es bestellt dann jemand, bekommt er es früher. Ziemlich unfair.


----------



## LasseChristian (2. April 2014)

Auf Nachfrage bei Canyon muss ich meine obige Aussage revidieren. Laut Canyon bekommt wohl doch derjenige das Rad zuerst, der als erstes bestellt hat. So wie es ja auch seien soll.


----------



## Dickie76 (2. April 2014)

Alles andere wäre auch erstaunlich. Last in, first out gibt es in der Lagerhaltung nur bei Schüttgut (z.B. Sand) und ich glaube nicht, dass canyon alle Aufträge auf einen Haufen wirft und der untereste dann das nachsehen hat


----------



## rnReaper (2. April 2014)

Okay. War auch erst erstaunt das zu hören, zum einen da es ja eine Dreistigkeit wäre und zum anderen ich diese Zusammenhänge bei den jammernden auch nicht herauslesen konnte. Schön das du es berichtigt hast ;-)


----------



## tbec (2. April 2014)

Also bislang kann ich mich nicht über die Liefertermine bei Canyon beklagen. 
Hab eben die Mail bekommen das mein Bike in der Zusammenstellung ist und ich es nächste Woche abholen kann. Also termingerecht ) hoffe es klappt alles !!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (2. April 2014)

Hallo, gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass noch niemand ein 29er ausgeliefert bekommen hat?


----------



## haga67 (2. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 282971 Anhang anzeigen 282972 Beim meinem Spectral rosten die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung und vom Horst-Link-Lager
> 
> Genau diese 4 Schrauben sind auch magnetisch, also nicht aus Edelstahl oder anderem rostfreien Material.
> Hat schon jemand ähnliches beobachtet



Habe gerade folgende Mail bekommen:
" Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Spectral AL entschieden haben.

Bedauerlicherweise befindet sich an der Verschraubung der Hinterbaulager leichter Flugrostansatz. Dies ist mit etwas Pflege leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen."

Es geht in die Verlängerung


----------



## Vince Vega (2. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise befindet sich an der Verschraubung der Hinterbaulager leichter Flugrostansatz. Dies ist mit etwas Pflege leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen."



Was ist das denn für eine kompetente Antwort bitte???


----------



## Heiko-78 (2. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Habe gerade folgende Mail bekommen:
> " Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Spectral AL entschieden haben.
> 
> Bedauerlicherweise befindet sich an der Verschraubung der Hinterbaulager leichter Flugrostansatz. Dies ist mit etwas Pflege leicht in den Griff zu bekommen.
> ...



Das heisst, die verbauen schon angerostete Lager? Dann sind ja wenigstens gute Schrauben verbaut. Frag doch mal bitte nach, was sie für eine Pflege empfehlen und was das bitte für Lager sind.


----------



## Dickie76 (2. April 2014)

Also, das würde mich sehr wundern, wenn die lager rumrosten würden. ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Canyon und kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Hierbei muss es sich um einen einmaligen Fehler handeln. Oder war das ein Aprilscherz...?


----------



## mssc (2. April 2014)

Faszinierend, wie aus "Flugrost an der *Verschraubung* der Hinterbaulager", gleich rostige Lager werden... und wenn Alu-Verschraubungen drinnen wären, käme spätestens beim ersten Lagertausch das große Geschrei, dass die Köpfe abgenudelt sind und wie Canyon da so ranzige Alu-Schrauben verbauen kann.. (wie es bei den Dämpferschrauben beim FRX war).. 
Wattestäbchen, WD40, fertig... nach dem ersten Dreckbeschuss fällt das eh keinem mehr auf..


----------



## Falcon7 (2. April 2014)

Kurzes Update zu meiner Problematik mit der vorderen Bremse: Hatte angerufen, aber sollte die Bremse erstmal einfahren um zu sehen ob es sich legt. Habe dann aber angeboten ein kurzes Video von der drehenden Bremsscheibe zu machen (also die Bewegung zwischen den zwei Bremsklötzen). Heute kam die sehr freundliche Antwort dass sie von einer nicht planen Scheibe ausgehen und umgehend Ersatz schicken


----------



## haga67 (2. April 2014)

Update bezüglich der Schrauben - ich hatte nachgefragt, ob es sich bei der kompetenten Antwort um einen Aprilscherz handelt 
_" Wie Sie an meiner Antwort sehen können ist es bei uns bereits der 2. April 2014.

Die Schrauben am Hinterbau des Spectral AL sind zum einen aus einer 7075 Alu Legierung und zum anderen aus einem speziell Beschichteten CrMo Stahl. Diese Beschichtung wird in einem elektrolytischem Verfahren auf den kompletten Schrauben aufgebracht.

Die gewünschten Schrauben befinden sich zur Zeit noch im Zulauf und sind momentan nicht Verfügbar. Wann genau, konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Diese können wir Ihnen gerne auf Wunsch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachliefern."_

Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht hören bzw.wissen. Warum nicht gleich so 

Ich habe den Rost erstmal mit WD40 entfernt aber keine Lust, dass nach jeder Wäsche die braune Brühe da rausläuft.
Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. April 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Hallo, gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass noch niemand ein 29er ausgeliefert bekommen hat?



 Überraschung: Das Bike kommt erst zur Eurobike 2014.


----------



## Ric182 (3. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn mein EX dann doch in KW 18 kommt. Mein "Trostpflaster" hab ich ja gestern schon bekommen
> 
> Edit: und schon steht wieder KW21 drin


Hallo jogi, was hast du für ein "trostpflaster" bekommen? Ich warte noch auf meins. L.t Internet Seite von Canyon ist es nicht lieferbar 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (3. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Hallo jogi, was hast du für ein "trostpflaster" bekommen? Ich warte noch auf meins. L.t Internet Seite von Canyon ist es nicht lieferbar
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass ich bereits so ein Multi-Tuch habe und gerne ein Upgrade der Lenkergriffe hätte, das das EX ja "nur" die Canyon-Griffe hat und ich die Ergons möchte. Das würde aber leider nicht gehen, dann haben sie mir ein Minitool angeboten (Topeak Mini 9 Pro) Den Torx T25 such ich allerdings immernoch


----------



## Ric182 (3. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass ich bereits so ein Multi-Tuch habe und gerne ein Upgrade der Lenkergriffe hätte, das das EX ja "nur" die Canyon-Griffe hat und ich die Ergons möchte. Das würde aber leider nicht gehen, dann haben sie mir ein Minitool angeboten (Topeak Mini 9 Pro) Den Torx T25 such ich allerdings immernoch


Okay  mir haben die das Trikot und die passende Hose angeboten, habe dann zu Canyon angerufen und gesagt dass ich das Trikot schon habe. Jetzt bekomm ich das enduro Trikot und halt die Hose. Für unter eine freeride Hose reicht sie alle mal  habe ja das spectral 7.0 in Chrome red bestellt, hoffe dass es bei kW. 18 bleibt. Meine ganzen Kumpels haben schon 300km runter für dieses Jahr 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jogi (3. April 2014)

Ok, das ist ja mal ein großzügiges Schmankerl. Wie weit wurde dein LT denn verschoben? Bei mir sind's 3 Wochen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ric182 (3. April 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja mal ein großzügiges Schmankerl. Wie weit wurde dein LT denn verschoben? Bei mir sind's 3 Wochen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Habe Mitte Oktober letztes Jahr bestellt, bei Bestellung hieß es kw. 12, dann kam die Mail dass es auf kw. 18 verschoben werden muss...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jackson28 (3. April 2014)

mal kurz am Rande. Wisst ihr wie das ist, falls ich das bike bestelle und in Koblenz abhole, bzw. Bar bezahle. Könnte ich vor Ort das bike dann fahren und im schlimmsten Falle auch eben nicht nehmen? Abnehmer gäbe es ja sicherlich genug  Ist ja nur die effizientere Variante im Vergleich zum 30Tage Umtauschrecht.


----------



## warlokee (3. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Update bezüglich der Schrauben - ich hatte nachgefragt, ob es sich bei der kompetenten Antwort um einen Aprilscherz handelt
> _" Die Schrauben am Hinterbau des Spectral AL sind zum einen aus einer 7075 Alu Legierung und zum anderen aus einem speziell Beschichteten CrMo Stahl. Diese Beschichtung wird in einem elektrolytischem Verfahren auf den kompletten Schrauben aufgebracht.
> 
> Die gewünschten Schrauben befinden sich zur Zeit noch im Zulauf und sind momentan nicht Verfügbar. Wann genau, konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Diese können wir Ihnen gerne auf Wunsch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nachliefern."_



Habe an meinem Spectral 7.0 in M (Nebenbei: Im Februar bestellt, KW 13 angekündigt und auch KW 13 geliefert) auch am Dämpfer und am Hinterbau besagte magnetische CroMo Schrauben mit (minimalem) Rost im Schraubenkopf. 
Haben die dir evtl. noch Infos gegeben wie die Nachlieferung der richtigen Schrauben ablaufen wird?
Soll man sich als "geschädigter" bei denen melden, wenn man die richtigen Aluschrauben nachträglich haben möchte?


----------



## Ric182 (3. April 2014)

jackson28 schrieb:


> mal kurz am Rande. Wisst ihr wie das ist, falls ich das bike bestelle und in Koblenz abhole, bzw. Bar bezahle. Könnte ich vor Ort das bike dann fahren und im schlimmsten Falle auch eben nicht nehmen? Abnehmer gäbe es ja sicherlich genug  Ist ja nur die effizientere Variante im Vergleich zum 30Tage Umtauschrecht.


Ja du kannst problemlos sagen dass du es dann doch nicht willst 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (3. April 2014)

warlokee schrieb:


> Habe an meinem Spectral 7.0 in M (Nebenbei: Im Februar bestellt, KW 13 angekündigt und auch KW 13 geliefert) auch am Dämpfer und am Hinterbau besagte magnetische CroMo Schrauben mit (minimalem) Rost im Schraubenkopf.
> Haben die dir evtl. noch Infos gegeben wie die Nachlieferung der richtigen Schrauben ablaufen wird?
> Soll man sich als "geschädigter" bei denen melden, wenn man die richtigen Aluschrauben nachträglich haben möchte?



Weitere Infos habe ich nicht. Ich werde die Schrauben im Auge behalten. Wenn es wieder kommt werde ich in einigen Wochen anfragen, ob die Schrauben dann lieferbar sind. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die neuen Schrauben dann auch CrMo sind. CrMo-Stahl und dann noch elektrolytisch beschichtet sollte normalerweise nicht rosten.

Vielleicht war ja auch irgendein Eisenstaub in den Schrauben und es ist nach der Reinigung ok. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## lantama (3. April 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Überraschung: Das Bike kommt erst zur Eurobike 2014.



Hach ja, mein Kumpel schwärmt mir immer von seinem neuen Slide 130 vor. Und ich antworte verträumt von meiner Phantasie eines schönen grau-roten Rahmens irgendwo im gleißenden Sonnenlicht des Hochsommers........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (4. April 2014)

Bleib bei Deiner Phantasie. 
Ich hatte mir das Slide130 mal zum Testen schicken lassen: Sehr gut ausgestattet aber der Rahmen des 29er-Specki macht m.M.n. einfach den reiferen, durchdachteren Eindruck und gefällt mir persönlich besser.
Ich warte gerne auf den Mai.


----------



## Beebob (4. April 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Bleib bei Deiner Phantasie.
> Ich hatte mir das Slide130 mal zum Testen schicken lassen: Sehr gut ausgestattet aber der Rahmen des 29er-Specki macht m.M.n. einfach den reiferen, durchdachteren Eindruck und gefällt mir persönlich besser.
> Ich warte gerne auf den Mai.



Wie jetzt - Radon versendet Bikes zum Testen? Man kann die Bikes auf dem Hometrail ausgiebig testen und danach entscheiden, ob man das Bike behält oder wieder zurückschickt - wie geil ist das denn - egal welches Modell ( auch die Enduro/CARBON Bikes ;-) )


----------



## crossy-pietro (4. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Wie jetzt - Radon versendet Bikes zum Testen?



Nee, nich' wirklich 
Sagen wir mal: ich habe es mir gekauft, bin 2 Touren in trockenem Geläuf aber mit üblichen Touren-Zutaten gefahren, hab aber dann gemerkt, dass es mir doch nicht so zusagt - wieder ordentlich verpackt - abholen lassen - innerhalb 1 Tag Geld zurück - das is super gelaufen. Guter Service!


----------



## lantama (4. April 2014)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> .... aber der Rahmen des 29er-Specki macht m.M.n. einfach den reiferen, durchdachteren Eindruck und gefällt mir persönlich besser.
> Ich warte gerne auf den Mai.



Juni hier - das 7.9 XL. Ich hoffe das wird dann nicht auch noch verschoben. Aber hast du nicht schon ein neues Nerve?

Das mit dem Slide-Rahmen stimmt schon. Ich habe jetzt den Spectral-Rahmen nicht live gesehen, aber das sieht auf jeden Fall durchdachter aus. Auch die Laufräder gefallen mir am Slide 130 8/9 nicht. Wobei die 2,4er Schlappen auf der schmalen M1700 Felge mir auch nicht als der wahre Jakob erscheinen. Aber zumindest sind die für mein Gewicht zugelassen


----------



## LasseChristian (4. April 2014)

unbewegtes bewegbild:
http://instagram.com/p/iGj4GihfCR/


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. April 2014)

sodele, mein 9.0 ex is heute eingetroffen und ich bin begeistert, eben die erste fahrt aufmm hometrail erfolgreich vollendet, geht sowohl bergauf wie bergab super.
was soll ich sagen, ich komm von nem 100mm hardtail auf nen 150mm fully...das der unterschied da enorm ist sollte jedem klar sein.
lack sieht suuuuuper aus, die farbe kommt wahnsinnig geil raus. bei fragen einfach pm, will ja nich alles vollspamen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric182 (4. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> sodele, mein 9.0 ex is heute eingetroffen und ich bin begeistert, eben die erste fahrt aufmm hometrail erfolgreich vollendet, geht sowohl bergauf wie bergab super.
> was soll ich sagen, ich komm von nem 100mm hardtail auf nen 150mm fully...das der unterschied da enorm ist sollte jedem klar sein.
> lack sieht suuuuuper aus, die farbe kommt wahnsinnig geil raus. bei fragen einfach pm, will ja nich alles vollspamen hier.


Welche Größe Hast du? Viel Spaß mit dem Rad 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. April 2014)

Danke  Größe M, wie schon oft hier beschrieben ist es relativ kompakt, mir passt es jedoch super bei 85cm SL und 178 gesamtgröße.


----------



## Ric182 (4. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Danke  Größe M, wie schon oft hier beschrieben ist es relativ kompakt, mir passt es jedoch super bei 85cm SL und 178 gesamtgröße.


Danke für die Antwort. Wann hast du bestellt und war diese Woche die Lieferung in der Bestellung angegeben? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. April 2014)

bestellt hab ich glaub am 16. oktober +- 2 tage, es sollte eigentlich in kw 13 kommen, wurde dann aber auf kw14 verschoben was mit dem heutigen tag ja auch eingehalten wurde. bin absolut zufrieden mit meiner wahl


----------



## Ric182 (4. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> bestellt hab ich glaub am 16. oktober +- 2 tage, es sollte eigentlich in kw 13 kommen, wurde dann aber auf kw14 verschoben was mit dem heutigen tag ja auch eingehalten wurde. bin absolut zufrieden mit meiner wahl


Ich hab auch so um den Dreh bestellt. Geplant war bei mir kw 12. wurde dann auf 18 verschoben...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ticlam (4. April 2014)

So nur zur Info, falls es noch jemanden betrifft. Aber bitte nicht verrückt machen wenn nicht.
Folgende Mail heute von canyon erhalten:

Sehr geehrter .......,


wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Spectral AL 9.0 SL entschieden haben. Als Hersteller von Premium Fahrrädern hat die Qualität und Sicherheit unserer Produkte oberste Priorität. Ein großer Vorteil des Direktvertriebs liegt darin, dass wir unseren Kunden wichtige Nachrichten im Bereich Sicherheit umgehend zukommen lassen können. Dies möchten wir heute tun.


Im Zuge unserer regelmäßigen Qualitätsüberprüfungen kam es zu einer Auffälligkeit bei der an Ihrem Modell verbauten Race Face Turbine Lenkerklemmplatte des Vorbaus. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass eine geringe Anzahl an Turbine Lenkerklemmplatten im Produktionszeitraum September 2010 – August 2013 nicht den gewünschten Anforderungen entspricht und während des Gebrauchs frühzeitig brechen können. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns entschieden alle bisher ausgelieferten Race Face Turbine Lenkerklemmplatten vorsorglich auszutauschen, auch wenn diese nicht im oben genannten Zeitraum produziert wurden. Betroffen sind die Canyon Strive AL 9.0 und Torque EX Vertride aus dem Modelljahr 2013 und das Spectral AL 9.0 SL aus dem Modelljahr 2014.


*Aus Sicherheitsgründen nutzen Sie Ihr Rad bitte erst nach erfolgtem Austausch der Lenkerklemmplatte!*


Umgehend senden wir Ihnen in den kommenden Tagen ein Päckchen mit einer neuen Race Face Turbine Lenkerklemmplatte, einem Canyon Torque Wrench zur vorschriftsgemäßen Montage und Carbon-Montagepaste, die Sie bitte verwenden sofern ein Carbon-Lenker an Ihrem Rad montiert ist. Zusätzlich befindet sich in dieser Sendung eine Montageanleitung für die betroffene Lenkerklemmplatte sowie ein Schreiben der Firma Race Face.


Wir bitten Sie bei Erhalt des Päckchens um selbstständigen Austausch der Lenkerklemmplatte. Dieser vorsorgliche Austausch dient in erster Linie Ihrer Sicherheit. Bitte entsorgen Sie nach dem Austausch die bisher verbaute Lenkerklemmplatte.


Alternativ können Sie Ihr Rad natürlich gern persönlich in der Canyon Service Werkstatt zur Überprüfung vorbeibringen. Bitte setzen Sie sich hierzu vorab telefonisch unter der Rufnummer 0261 40 400 0 mit uns in Verbindung. Wir werden umgehend einen Termin mit Ihnen vereinbaren.


Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anliegen wenden Sie sich bitte unter Angabe Ihrer Kundennummer ......  erneut an uns. Ein kompetenter Service-Mitarbeiter wird sich um Ihr Anliegen kümmern.

Wir bedauern die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und danken für Ihre Mühe!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen




Ihr Canyon Service Team


----------



## LukasL (4. April 2014)

War gestern mit meinem Specki in Stromberg! War das erste mal dort und total begeistert! 
Das Bike is echt super dafür!!


----------



## marcotrainito (4. April 2014)

@absiebenaz: würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mal einen kurzen Fahrbericht posten würdest. Grüße Marco 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. April 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> War gestern mit meinem Specki in Stromberg! War das erste mal dort und total begeistert!
> Das Bike is echt super dafür!!



Wo ist Stromberg? SU-Kreis oder so?


----------



## haga67 (4. April 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> War gestern mit meinem Specki in Stromberg! War das erste mal dort und total begeistert!
> Das Bike is echt super dafür!!



Ist das geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (5. April 2014)

Glückwunsch! Wo liegt denn der Trail bzw. Stromberg? Konnte es auf GMaps nicht finden..



LukasL schrieb:


> War gestern mit meinem Specki in Stromberg! War das erste mal dort und total begeistert!
> Das Bike is echt super dafür!!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (5. April 2014)

@absiebenaz: Würd mich auch sehr über nen Fahrbericht und weitere Fotos freuen.
Viel Spaß mit dem Baby!


----------



## crossy-pietro (5. April 2014)

flowtrail-Stromberg.de


----------



## LasseChristian (5. April 2014)

Weiß nicht obs schonmal gepostet wurde:

Testbericht 9.0SL (englisch) : http://www.puremountains.com/sites/default/files/roc_dazur.pdf

Testbericht 7.0 (spanisch) : http://www.mtb-mag.com/test-canyon-spectral-al-7-0/

Einen weiteren Test wird es bald bei enduro-mtb.com geben, wobei da allerdings die nicht kaufbare TeamEdition getestet wird:
http://enduro-mtb.com/preview-die-10-besten-enduro-race-bikes-im-vergleichstest/


----------



## rnReaper (5. April 2014)

Richtig gut, wenn man während der Wartezeit was zu lesen hat. Da liest man auch gerne das selbe zwei-drei mal 

Erstaunlich, das es wirklich absolut garnichts über die 29" Variante zu lesen gibt.


----------



## LasseChristian (5. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, das es wirklich absolut garnichts über die 29" Variante zu lesen gibt.



Vielleicht mal den Maxi anschreiben  der hats offensichtlich schon gefahren oder fahren lassen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66896


----------



## adsiebenaz (5. April 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> @absiebenaz: Würd mich auch sehr über nen Fahrbericht und weitere Fotos freuen.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Baby!



kommt morgen! waren eben aufm hometrail ein paar fotos machen und natürlich ausführlich testen.


----------



## Beebob (5. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Richtig gut, wenn man während der Wartezeit was zu lesen hat. Da liest man auch gerne das selbe zwei-drei mal
> 
> Erstaunlich, das es wirklich absolut garnichts über die 29" Variante zu lesen gibt.


@rnReaper - habe mal den Maxi angeschrieben, bezgl. ein paar Fahreindrücke zum Spectral EX - mal sehen was kommt.
Ich bin vor 3 Wochen beide Specis 27.5 u.29 in M bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz gefahren. Das 27.5 fand ich sehr kompakt, d.h. das Oberohr
hat die gleiche Länge wie mein Torque FRX, wobei die Front allerdings wesentlich tiefer baut. Das Fahrgefühl war jetzt nicht so überragend, wie ich es mir durch etliche Testberichte im Vorfeld vorgestellt hatte. Die Fahrprobe auf dem Spectral 29 war schon überraschender, soll heißen das Wohlfühlgefühl war sofort da, allein schon durch das etwas längere Oberrohr und die höhere Front - schade ich hätte es gerne mal im Gelände ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## Oshiki (5. April 2014)

Mir ging es auf dem Parkplatz genau so. Das 29er hat sich besser angefühlt. Es ist schon  echt komisch das es keine Infos   zu den 29er gibt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (5. April 2014)

@Beebob - Ich weiß genau was du meinst. Zuletzt wurde ich vom Nerve 29 entäuscht.
Die kleine Tour über den Parkplatz konnte kaum etwas vermitteln und hat auch abgeschreckt. Ne Probefahrt vom Spectral geht noch nicht, da das XL Model im Showroom noch fehlt.

Bei Radon konnte ich einen angenehmen Eindruck vom Slide 130 mit nach Hause nehmen obwohl ich nur vier mal im Kreis gefahren bin - allerdings mit Steigung, Neigung und Bodenwellen. Schade eigentlich, da das Aussehen meinen Geschmack nicht getroffen hat.

Die Hoffnung, das Wohlfühl-Gefühl vom Slide 130 und die Ästhetik von Canyon zu bekommen, hat sich dann beim Spectral getroffen.

Allerdings ist mir heute das Votec VX135 ins Auge gefallen. Sehr gut möglich, das sich hier bald jemand über eine schnellere Lieferung freuen kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung, das Wohlfühl-Gefühl vom Slide 130 und die Ästhetik von Canyon zu bekommen, hat sich dann beim Spectral getroffen.
> 
> Allerdings ist mir heute das Votec VX135 ins Auge gefallen. Sehr gut möglich, das sich hier bald jemand über eine schnellere Lieferung freuen kann.


Das Votec kann man leider noch nicht einmal vor Ort probefahren, ich wurde aber darauf hingewiesen, dass man ja ein Rückgaberecht hätte. Die Ausstattung des Votec kann sich sicherlich sehen lassen, bei der Geo...ich weiß nicht so recht...und ohne Probefahrt die Katze im Sack kaufen...nun ja...


----------



## rnReaper (5. April 2014)

Die Geo ist fast identisch mit dem Slide 130. Der größte Unterschied liegt in 10mm geringerer Überstandshöhe. Dazu gibts n Fahreindruck wo beide Bikes direkt verglichen werden. Gibt keine nennenswerten Unterschiede.

Aber will hier nicht weiter Werbung für ne andere Marke machen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Die Geo ist fast identisch mit dem Slide 130. Der größte Unterschied liegt in 10mm geringerer Überstandshöhe. Dazu gibts n Fahreindruck wo beide Bikes direkt verglichen werden. Gibt keine nennenswerten Unterschiede.



Und das Votec soll im Vergleich zum Radon etwas handlicher sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Und das Votec soll im Vergleich zum Radon etwas handlicher sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Richtig, n bissl agiler soll es wohl sein.


Marc1973 schrieb:


> Bin im slide 160 Forum richtig angefeindet worden als ich die beiden bikes öffentlich verglichen habe....
> naja, jetzt wirds ein spectral 9.0 und in zwei Wochen ist es soweit....(hoffentlich)



Vergleiche müssen ja auch sein. Das sollte auch jeder Geschäftsmann einsehen. Im besten Fall hat man immer Argumente für sein Produkt 
Für den Termin drücke ich dir die Daumen 

Ich dreh mich noch ein bisschen im Kreis bis ich sicher bin, was ich will


----------



## Twoari (6. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> kommt morgen! waren eben aufm hometrail ein paar fotos machen und natürlich ausführlich testen.





adsiebenaz schrieb:


> kommt morgen! waren eben aufm hometrail ein paar fotos machen und natürlich ausführlich testen.



Mal ne andere Frage: ist dein EX Tubeless oder mit Schläuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (6. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, das es wirklich absolut garnichts über die 29" Variante zu lesen gibt.



Tja schade - finde ich auch... Und vom XL noch nichtmal ein Bild.  Ich hoffe wir XL-Besteller werden mit dem Design und der Geometrie nicht enttäuscht... 
Etwas mulmig ist mir zuweilen...


----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Tja schade - finde ich auch... Und vom XL noch nichtmal ein Bild.  Ich hoffe wir XL-Besteller werden mit dem Design und der Geometrie nicht enttäuscht...
> Etwas mulmig ist mir zuweilen...



Nicht mehr lange und es wird sich zeigen. Die längste Zeit haben wir gewartet


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. April 2014)

Richtig gut, wenn man während der Wartezeit was zu lesen hat. Da liest man auch gerne das selbe zwei-drei mal 

Erstaunlich, das es wirklich absolut garnichts über die 29" Variante zu lesen gibt.[/QUOTE]


rnReaper schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lange und es wird sich zeigen. Die längste Zeit haben wir gewartet


Ja,  mach mir Mut,  ich halte es fast nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Tifftoff (6. April 2014)

@Morphy_8: Wie groß bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast Du für das XL 29er Spectral.

Ich bin  198 groß und habe 98cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## derjoe (6. April 2014)

vielleicht n alter Hut, aber ich bin erst gerade auf das

Radon Slide Carbon 160 650B 8.0 SE

gestossen. Als jemand der sehnsüchtig auf sein bestelltes Spectral 9.0 EX wartet, war ich doch überrascht denn,

Das Rad ist äusserlich sehr ähnlich (Farbe, Geometrie)
ist leichter, 

hat die Pike (Dual Position) anstatt der Revelation,
hat die bessere Bremse
ist in KW 19 lieferbar und nicht erst KW 25 (wer weiss wann Canyon wirklich liefert)
Mit der wichtigste Unterschied dürfte das Rahmenmaterial sein. Eigentlich find ich da Alu eher sympatischer auch wenn mir bei diesem Video die Argumente ausgehen:
Video

Mir ist klar, dass das Radon nen reinrassigeres Enduro ist. Aber das Spectral 9.0 EX ist die Enduro-Variante des (All-Mountain) Spectral. Insofern darf der Vergleich schon erlaubt sein. *Wieso sollte ich auf das Spectral länger warten auf als das scheinbar in fast allen Belangen bessere Slide?* Abgesehen von dem 200€ Preis-Unterschied. Das ist schon klar.

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung.


----------



## LasseChristian (6. April 2014)

wenn der specht aufm rahmen klopft, brauchste dir beim spectral keinen neuen rahmen kaufen


----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.

Habe es mir auch schon angeschaut und es macht wirklich einen ausgezeichneten Eindruck. Für mich wäre es eine reine Frage der Optik. Was spricht dich mehr an? Das Gewicht ist sicherlich auch noch n interesanter Punkt, wenn man Wert darauf legt.


----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> wenn der specht aufm rahmen klopft, brauchste dir beim spectral keinen neuen rahmen kaufen


----------



## Timo S. (6. April 2014)

Ich mag keinen Carbon Rahmen, somit ko fürs Radon


----------



## derjoe (6. April 2014)

ich find allein die Tatsache, dass da keine olle Revelation, sondern ne Pike verbaut ist ein super Argument. Ist sogar Dual Position. Ansprechverhalten soll ein wenig schlechter sein als bei er Single-Position, aber dafuer bekommt man Bergauf-Qualitäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> ich find allein die Tatsache, dass da keine olle Revelation, sondern ne Pike verbaut ist ein super Argument. Ist sogar Dual Position. Ansprechverhalten soll ein wenig schlechter sein als bei er Single-Position, aber dafuer bekommt man Bergauf-Qualitäten.



Was soll denn eigentlich das tolle an der neuen Pike sein?


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. April 2014)

1


Tifftoff schrieb:


> @Morphy_8: Wie groß bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast Du für das XL 29er Spectral.
> 
> Ich bin  198 groß und habe 98cm Schrittlänge.


198/97 
Ich denke das L wäre nix für uns...


----------



## haga67 (6. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.
> 
> Habe es mir auch schon angeschaut und es macht wirklich einen ausgezeichneten Eindruck. Für mich wäre es eine reine Frage der Optik. Was spricht dich mehr an? Das Gewicht ist sicherlich auch noch n interesanter Punkt, wenn man Wert darauf legt.



Wobei sich im Radon-Forum viele darüber beschweren, dass die Böcke schwerer sind als angegeben. Die Tests bestätigen das auch. Bei Canyon sind die Bikes tendenziell etwas leichter als angegeben. Ich steh da mehr auf Inderstatment 

Die Pike ist bei vergleichbarer Dämpfung sicher stabiler, aber auch schwerer als die Revelation.
Nichts desto trotz ist das Radon ein phantastisches Bike. Schön dass man die Wahl hat und nicht jeder ein Canyon fährt


----------



## Stoneagebiker (6. April 2014)

Vor der Entscheidung stand ich auch schon bzw. stehe ich immer noch.
Beim Canyon gibts den Monarch+, beim Radon "nur" den Monarch.
Den Unterschied zwischen Avid Elixir 7 und 9 wird man wohl kaum merken und beim Canyon sind vorne 200mm Scheiben verbaut, beim Radon nur 180mm. Bremsleistung ist dann vermutlich so ziemlich die selbe.
Was aber ein Vorteil des Radon ist, ist die 150mm Reverb, beim Spectral sind es 125mm.
Das mehr an Federweg gefällt natürlich auch sehr. 
Vorteil bei der Gabel sehe ich an den dickeren Rohren. Die Absenkfunktion gefällt mir persönlich nicht.
Zum Gewicht sei gesagt, der Rahmen vom Slide ist aus Carbon und der vom Canyon aus Alu.
Die Gesamtgewichte der beiden Bikes sind nahezu identisch.
Die Frage ist auch: Welcher Rahmen ist der stabilere? Ich glaube der Canyon.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich erst ein Spectral in Größe S wollte, dann aber doch M gewählt habe, weil das Sitzrohr für meine verhältnismäßig langen Beine zu kurz ist. (Körpergröße: 173cm Schrittlänge: 83cm)
Beim Slide hingegen wäre das Sitzrohr 430mm (35mm mehr als beim Spectral), das wäre mit der 150er Reverb ausreichend. 
Was sagt ihr dazu, würde bei 173 und SL 83 das Radon in S oder Spectral in M besser passen?

Ich bin ja eher fürs Spectral, aber wenn das Slide in S passen würde, wäre es evtl. besser als das Spectral in M. Das Canyon soll ja eher das "wuseligere" der beiden sein. Aber das würde sich dann evtl. aufheben wenn ich beim Slide eine Größe kleiner habe, oder nicht?


----------



## Older (6. April 2014)

Nee, der Charakter des Bikes ändert sich ja nicht völlig nur weil du die Rahmengröße wechselst. Schlimmstenfalls wird es dir einfach zu klein sein, bestenfalls genau richtig.
Und Welten werden da auch keine liegen zwischen Slide und Spectral.




haga67 schrieb:


> Wobei sich im Radon-Forum viele darüber beschweren, dass die Böcke schwerer sind als angegeben. Die Tests bestätigen das auch. Bei Canyon sind die Bikes tendenziell etwas leichter als angegeben. Ich steh da mehr auf Inderstatment



Kannst mal zu den "vielen" Beschwerden verlinken? Finde da gerade nichts zu.
Woher hast du die Info, dass bei Canyon die Bikes "tendenziell" leichter sind als angegeben? Das habe ich bislang erst in einem einzigen Test gelesen zu einem einzigen Bike.




Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht sei gesagt, der Rahmen vom Slide ist aus Carbon und der vom Canyon aus Alu.
> Die Gesamtgewichte der beiden Bikes sind nahezu identisch.
> Die Frage ist auch: Welcher Rahmen ist der stabilere? Ich glaube der Canyon.


Wie kommst du darauf? Einfach so nach Gefühl ohne jede Grundlage?
Der viele Canyon Werbung in Deutschland (Bike und co) trägt wohl große Früchte...

Nicht falsch verstehen, würde eher zu Canyon als Radon raten, wenn es schon nur zwischen den beiden entschieden wird.
Man lese nur ein paar Chris Stahl Kommentare zu Lesern, die nicht das schreiben was er gern lesen würde. Dann weiß man unter welchem Vorzeichen H&S seine Bikes verkauft (die Bikes an sich sind aber meines Wissens nach auch top).


----------



## filiale (7. April 2014)

Older schrieb:


> Kannst mal zu den "vielen" Beschwerden verlinken? Finde da gerade nichts zu.
> Woher hast du die Info, dass bei Canyon die Bikes "tendenziell" leichter sind als angegeben? Das habe ich bislang erst in einem einzigen Test gelesen zu einem einzigen Bike.



Dazu findet man im Radon Forum im 160 Carbon 650 thread einige Einträge, ist nur mühsam es rauszusuchen.
Beim Nerve AL 29 sind die Gewichte z.b. gleich oder leichter als von Canyon angegeben. Wie es bei anderen Canyon Modellen ist weiß ich nicht. Laut Verkäufer Vorort in Ko hat Canyon dieses Jahr die Gewichte realistisch angepaßt (nicht so wie in den Jahren zuvor, da haben sie auch etwas geflunkert). Die Kundschft dankt es wie man auch hier wieder sieht. Realistische Gewichtsangsaben sind enorm wichtig und Kaufentscheidend.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (7. April 2014)

Older schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Einfach so nach Gefühl ohne jede Grundlage?
> Der viele Canyon Werbung in Deutschland (Bike und co) trägt wohl große Früchte...


Weil der Carbonrahmen des Radon sehr leicht für einen Carbonrahmen der Allmountain- bzw. Enduroklasse ist.
Ich habe ja auch gesagt: Ich !glaube!
Nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Beebob (7. April 2014)

Vor Tagen habe ich bei Radon das Carbon 160 in M auf der kleinen Teststrecke in der unteren Etage probegefahren. Die Teststrecke, wer sie kennt, besteht aus kleinen Auf.- und Abfahrten und ein paar Wellen. Das Fahrwerk war auf mein Gewicht eingestellt und auf Grund des sehr tiefen Tretlagers, habe ich gleich in den Wellen mit der Kurbel aufgesetzt. Bei der zweiten Überfahrt habe ich dann das pedalieren in den Wellen besser gelassen. Habe gleich daran gedacht, wie schnell man dann im Gelände an Stufen mit dem Tretlagergehäuse aufsetzen kann.
Es gibt noch einen Punkt, denn man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte; Radon gibt auf die Enduro Carbonrahmen keine Garantie, d.h nur die gesetzlichen 2 jahre Gewährleistung.
2 Wochen später war ich bei Canyon und bin die Specis 27.5 und 29 in M auf dem Parkplatz probegefahren. Bei 175cm und SL82cm empfand ich Größe M bei beiden Modellen optimal. S bei dem 27.5 geht gar nicht. Das Bike baut auf Grund des sehr kurzen Oberrohrs extrem kompakt. Das Sitzgefühl beim 29er in M war wie das Radon Carbon 160 in M gleich. Beide Modelle haben eine längere Geo.
Der Verkäufer bei Canyon meinte, dass Canyon zur Zeit kein Carbon Enduro anbieten kann und das geplante Carbonenduro, welches erst auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden sollte -  wahrscheinlich schon  in 2-3 Monaten kommen wird.
Da hatte er etwas gesagt und mein Kopfkino fing sofort an zu arbeiten und es rasselten danach etliche Fragen auf ihn ein. Wie wird es aussehen, wie viel Federweg, Carbon oder Alu, welche Geo usw. Naja, so viel hat er dann verraten, es wird wohl ein Carbon Enduro mit 160mm Federweg und wird auf jeden fall bald erscheinen, weil man nicht so viele Kunden an andere Hersteller verlieren möchte.
...und jetzt überlege ich zusätzlich zu den schon schwierigen Modellentscheidungen, ob es sich vielleicht lohnen würde noch etwas zu warten, bis vielleicht das Superenduro von Canyon vorgestellt wird. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum Canyon kein "richtiges" Speci Enduro  anbietet, so wie es das Factory Enduroteam auch fährt mit 34er oder 35er mm Gabel, 160mm Federweg und 11fach Übersetzung.
Noch schöner wäre das customizing, so wie es Rose anbietet, dann könnte jeder sein Bike nach seinen Wünschen aufbauen lassen und das ewige Umbauen und bei Ebay verkaufen, hätte ein Ende.
Vielleicht werden unsere Kundenwünsche bei Canyon mal berücksichtigt - andere Hersteller tun es jedenfalls.


----------



## filiale (7. April 2014)

Das Customizing wird es bei Radon und Canyon im Internet nicht geben weil sonst die Preise nicht gehalten werden können. Günstig und flexibel geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (7. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.
> 
> Kannst mal zu den "vielen" Beschwerden verlinken? Finde da gerade nichts zu.
> Woher hast du die Info, dass bei Canyon die Bikes "tendenziell" leichter sind als angegeben? Das habe ich bislang erst in einem einzigen Test gelesen zu einem einzigen Bike.



Wenn Du im Radon-Forum den Slide 130 und den Slide 160 Tread durch stöberst, wirst Du 100% fündig.

Ansonsten lt.Mountainbike-Magazin Slide 160 10.0 12,4 kg Gr.M, Angabe ab 12,1kg, Slide 150 10.0 13,1kg, Angabe 12,5kg, Slide 150 9.0 13,3 zu 12,5kg, Slide 130 9.0 13,6 zu 13,2kg

Dem gegenüber Spectral 8.0 gewogen 12,7kg, Angabe 12,8kg, Nerve 8.0 und 9.0 gemessen und angegeben mit 12,3kg,
Mein Spectral 9.0SL habe ich auf meiner nicht geeichten Personenwaage mit 12,2 kg gewogen - Angabe 12,6 kg.
Wird sicher leichter als ein 8.0 sein, auch wenn meine Waage da sicher sehr nett war.

Leicht ist das Slide für den Federweg natürlich trotzdem, aber nicht unbedingt leichter als ein Spectral.

Bei der Tretlagerhöhe sehe ich übrigens keinen Vorteil fürs Canyon, ich muß bei meinem Spectral ebenfalls sehr auf die Kurbeln aufpassen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer bei Canyon meinte, dass Canyon zur Zeit kein Carbon Enduro anbieten kann und das geplante Carbonenduro, welches erst auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden sollte -  wahrscheinlich schon  in 2-3 Monaten kommen wird.
> Da hatte er etwas gesagt und mein Kopfkino fing sofort an zu arbeiten und es rasselten danach etliche Fragen auf ihn ein. Wie wird es aussehen, wie viel Federweg, Carbon oder Alu, welche Geo usw. Naja, so viel hat er dann verraten, es wird wohl ein Carbon Enduro mit 160mm Federweg und wird auf jeden fall bald erscheinen, weil man nicht so viele Kunden an andere Hersteller verlieren möchte.
> ...und jetzt überlege ich zusätzlich zu den schon schwierigen Modellentscheidungen, ob es sich vielleicht lohnen würde noch etwas zu warten, bis vielleicht das Superenduro von Canyon vorgestellt wird. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum Canyon kein "richtiges" Speci Enduro  anbietet, so wie es das Factory Enduroteam auch fährt mit 34er oder 35er mm Gabel, 160mm Federweg und 11fach Übersetzung.
> Noch schöner wäre das customizing, so wie es Rose anbietet, dann könnte jeder sein Bike nach seinen Wünschen aufbauen lassen und das ewige Umbauen und bei Ebay verkaufen, hätte ein Ende.
> Vielleicht werden unsere Kundenwünsche bei Canyon mal berücksichtigt - andere Hersteller tun es jedenfalls.


Mein sechster Sinn sagt mir, dass der Jahrgang 2015 - über die größeren Versender hinaus - sehr spannend wird, es Sinn macht zu warten  oder bei einer günstigen Gelegenheit vorher zuschlagen, wenn mann es nicht (mehr) aushalten will oder kann


----------



## derjoe (7. April 2014)

Ich würde bei allen Diskrepanzen zwischen den Herstellerangaben und privat gewogenen Bikes vermuten, dass das Spectral EX und das Slide 160 8.0 SE einen Gewichtsunterschied von weniger als 300 Gr haben dürften. Das ist für mich kein Kaufargument für eins der beiden Räder.

Wegen den Steifigkeiten der Rahmen. Die nominelle Lenkkopfsteifigkeit des Spectral ist laut den Tests glaube höher (auch wenn ich die Zeitschriften gerade nicht vor mir liegen habe). Allerdings dürfe das Slide für leichte Fahrer immer noch steif genug sein. Bin selbst nur so 62-65 kg schwer. Vermutlich ist die nicht perfekte Steifigkeit des Slide damit noch kein Ausschlussgrund ode?

Was schon mehr zum Nachdenken zwingt, sind die Fahrwerke. 160mm vs 150/140 mm, Pike vs Revelation, Monarch plus vs Monarch. Da verbucht das Slide für meinen Geschmack nen Vorteil, denn ich bekomme das insgesamt potentere Fahrwerk ohne den üblicherweise einkalulierten Gewichtsnachteil. Da das Slide auch noch relativ antriebsneutral pedalieren soll, dürfte es für Touren ebenso semi-geeignet sein wie das Spectral. Die gestreckere Sitzposition im Slide spricht dafür, dass es noch ein wenig besser zum Touren zu gebrauchen ist.

Deswegen meine Frage: Bekomme ich beim Slide nicht mehr Einsatzmöglichkeit fürs fast gleiche Geld?

Kleine Anmerkung zum Antrieb: Radon verbaut 30 Zähne vorne, Canyon 34. Wenns ums Bergauffahren geht, dürfte das Slide damit im Vorteil sein - zumindest in der Grundausstattung.


----------



## Heiko-78 (7. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und möchte Euch meine Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten:

Körpergröße: 169
Schrittlänge: 81
geteste Größen: S
getestete Räder: Nerve AL, Spectral AL

Prolog: Ich habe mir im.... Oktober(?) das Spectral AL 7.0 in chrome red bestellt, darüber im Klaren, dass ich nicht wirklich weiss, ob es nicht ne Nummer zu krass ist. Im Hinterkopf hatte ich auch immer noch das Nerve AL, welches ich eigentlich haben wollte, bis ich das Spectral sah.

Von der Größe her gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Beide Räder passen perfekt. Ich habe gar keine anderen Größen getestet. Beide Räder sind super und ein Unterschied ist echt schwer auszumachen. Zumindest, wenn man nur auf dem Parkplatz seine Runden drehen darf. Verständlich, denn das Spectral in S ist der Prototyp und man weiss ja wie manche Leute mit fremden Sachen umgehen. Man versucht also, sich mit Hilfe der Bordsteine und des Schotterbettes einen Eindruck vom Trail zu machen...

Fazit: Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten. Da ich aktuell noch mein Ungefedertes fahre, welches vorne und hinten jeweils 10mm (Reifen-)Federweg hat, und ich auch überall runterkomme, werde ich erstmal auf das Nerve umsatteln. Wenn ich dann in zwei oder drei Jahren wirklich an Grenzen stoße, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, werde ich es nicht bereuen, mir einen neues Bike kaufen zu müssen.


noch etwas: ALLE Farben sehen ausnahmslos wirklich gut aus. Hier eventuell eine Entscheidungshilfe:

:: chrome-red (Spectral)
sieht sehr gut aus. Sehr Edel. Eher das Feine, obwohl es sehr auffällig, fast penetrant, daherkommt

:: raw-club (Spectral)
der Hammer. Eher die maskuline Richtung. Dezenter als chrome-red, aber genauso aussergewöhnlich

:: grey purple-fade (Spectral W)
Die Naben sehen hammermäßig geil aus. Mir zu feminin, vielleicht ja auch deshalb an dem Damenmodell

:: deep-black-ano white (Nerve)
dazu gibt es natürlich nichts neues zu sagen. Standard halt, sieht aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb gut aus

:: acid storm (Nerve)
zurückhaltend und doch sehr eigenständig. Das grün sieht auf dem grau einfach klasse aus.

:: meteor-grey red (Nerve)
schönes grau, knalliges rot. Hat mich aber jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Sieht aber auch gut auch.

EDIT: kurz zu den Lieferzeiten: Spectral im Oktober (?) bestellt und für KW 12 zugesagt, auf KW 18 vertagt. Nerve KW 15 bestellt, angeblich darf ich nächste Woche damit rechnen. Noch habe ich mich nicht festgelegt. Eine Woche hab ich ja noch, um eines von beiden zu stornieren.


----------



## LasseChristian (7. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer bei Canyon meinte, dass Canyon zur Zeit kein Carbon Enduro anbieten kann und das geplante Carbonenduro, welches erst auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden sollte -  wahrscheinlich schon  in 2-3 Monaten kommen wird.


also, so wie das spectral zur zeit mitm canyon enduro factory team promotet wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das da etwas neues kommt. auch fließen die erfahrungen von den teamfahrern maßgeblich in die entwicklung ein, ein komplett neues rad hätte man schon als prototyp irgendwo gesichtet. das ein carbonfully kommt kann jedoch gut sein, ich vermute dann aber das es ein spectral CF wird, rahmen gleich, werkstoff anders. das strive läuft ja ganz offensichtlich aus.


----------



## denschu (7. April 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ..., dass ich nicht wirklich weiss, ob es nicht ne Nummer zu krass ist.



Ich glaub dir gehts so ähnlich wie mir  Ich hör sehr viel von anderen Leuten, dass das Spectral zu "krass" ist... zu viel Federweg hat... zu schlechte Uphillperformance im Vergleich zum Nerve hat etc... Am Ende frage ich mich immer wieder, ob der Unterschied wirklich so extrem ist und man nicht einfach das Bike nehmen sollte, was man persönlich am geilsten... schönsten etc. findet. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze voll wohl auch sehr angenehm sein. Preislich sind beide Bikes ja quasi identisch. Man "braucht" natürlich kein Spectral, aber bei so viel Kohle ist das doch eh keine Vernunftsentscheidung mehr, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (7. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> also, so wie das spectral zur zeit mitm canyon enduro factory team promotet wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das da etwas neues kommt. auch fließen die erfahrungen von den teamfahrern maßgeblich in die entwicklung ein, ein komplett neues rad hätte man schon als prototyp irgendwo gesichtet. das ein carbonfully kommt kann jedoch gut sein, ich vermute dann aber das es ein spectral CF wird, rahmen gleich, werkstoff anders. das strive läuft ja ganz offensichtlich aus.




Ja, die Erkenntnisse der Profis fließt in die Entwicklung mit ein - Dämpfungsabstimmung ist dann aber wieder Canyon-Like eher weichgespült. Ich glaube die wenigsten möchten mit einem Profi-Race-Setup herumfahren.
Es ist anzunehmen, dass Canyon den Hinterbau wieder so abstimmt, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz den Federweg nutzen kann, auch wenn er nur über nen Bordstein rollt.
Meiner Einschätzung nach ist wieder kein "schnelles" Setup zu erwarten.


----------



## Ric182 (7. April 2014)

denschu schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir gehts so ähnlich wie mir  Ich hör sehr viel von anderen Leuten, dass das Spectral zu "krass" ist... zu viel Federweg hat... zu schlechte Uphillperformance im Vergleich zum Nerve hat etc... Am Ende frage ich mich immer wieder, ob der Unterschied wirklich so extrem ist und man nicht einfach das Bike nehmen sollte, was man persönlich am geilsten... schönsten etc. findet. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze voll wohl auch sehr angenehm sein. Preislich sind beide Bikes ja quasi identisch. Man "braucht" natürlich kein Spectral, aber bei so viel Kohle ist das doch eh keine Vernunftsentscheidung mehr, oder?


Genau das selbe bekomm ich auch oft zu hören...aber das spectral ist wirklich ein Hammer bike. Hab mein nerve al 7.0 verkauft was erst ein halbes Jahr alt war, weil ich ne absenkbare sattelstütze haben wollte und den Umstieg auf 27,5" Wagen wollte. Das spectral hat alles was ich will, da kann mir niemand dazwischen reden 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beebob (7. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> also, so wie das spectral zur zeit mitm canyon enduro factory team promotet wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das da etwas neues kommt. auch fließen die erfahrungen von den teamfahrern maßgeblich in die entwicklung ein, ein komplett neues rad hätte man schon als prototyp irgendwo gesichtet. das ein carbonfully kommt kann jedoch gut sein, ich vermute dann aber das es ein spectral CF wird, rahmen gleich, werkstoff anders. das strive läuft ja ganz offensichtlich aus.



Lt. Canyon lief das Strive schon im letzten nicht mehr so gut. Die limitierten Modelle waren der Knaller - schade, leider schon ausverkauft.
@LasseChristian - es wird ein Spectral in Carbon. Ok, die Team Specis sind schon geile Enduros, aber die Serien-Specis EX sind leider nicht mit der Pike ausgestattet - da muss man halt nachrüsten. Selbst die Revelation ist keine Endurogabel - mit den dünnen 32er Röhrchen.


----------



## LasseChristian (7. April 2014)

joa, denk mal da wirds wieder mehrere modelle geben (vermutlich alle mit fox) und vielleicht dann ein EX mit 34er (vielleicht sogar ne pike).


----------



## Matschak (7. April 2014)

Also ich besitze jetzt mein Spectral 8.0 seit knapp 2 Wochen   
und ich kann so viel sagen, dass Bike ist der Hammer . Und wer sich ein Spectral zulegen möchte, sollte es unbedingt machen denn er wird es nicht bereuen. Hier noch ein paar kurze Infos zum Bike: Uphill sehr gut trotz der kompakten Sitzposition, Talas-Funktion braucht kein Schwein außer er hat die falsche Rahmengröße gewählt. Kleiner Tipp, lieber eine Pike Solo-Air verbauen um noch ein bisschen was an Performance rauszuholen. Downhill der							 ABSOLUTE OBERHAMMER


----------



## Jaspero (7. April 2014)

Ist das spectral auch geignet für sprünge drops bis 1m und so weiter? Dass wurde mich wirklich interessieren..
Die ausstatung kann man naturlich anpassen darauf, aber ist das rahmen stark genug?

Das trail im stromberg sieht cool aus, aber die coolste sprünge wurde nicht gefahren.


----------



## LukasL (7. April 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Ist das spectral auch geignet für sprünge drops bis 1m und so weiter? Dass wurde mich wirklich interessieren..
> Die ausstatung kann man naturlich anpassen darauf, aber ist das rahmen stark genug?
> 
> Das trail im stromberg sieht cool aus, aber die coolste sprünge wurde nicht gefahren.



Was von den Sprüngen so alles geht, weiß ich net. Das ich die Sprünge ausgelassen hab, lag aber auch daran, dass ich das erste Mal auf dem Flowtrail war und zudem noch alleine unterwegs war! Wollt nix überstürzen! 
Vom Fahrwerk her, geht meiner Meinung nach noch ne ganze Menge mehr! Wobei ich glaub noch ne andere Gabel bräuchte! Die Fox is mir irgendwie net steif genug bei meinen 95 Kilo!


----------



## Jaspero (7. April 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Was von den Sprüngen so alles geht, weiß ich net. Das ich die Sprünge ausgelassen hab, lag aber auch daran, dass ich das erste Mal auf dem Flowtrail war und zudem noch alleine unterwegs war! Wollt nix überstürzen!
> Vom Fahrwerk her, geht meiner Meinung nach noch ne ganze Menge mehr! Wobei ich glaub noch ne andere Gabel bräuchte! Die Fox is mir irgendwie net steif genug bei meinen 95 Kilo!



Klar, das erste mal springe ich auch nicht alles direct! Kann man das spectral vergleichen mit einem commencal meta am? Das rahmen von das meta am is richtig stärk, naturlich auch etwas mehr gewicht. Aber einem starkere rahmen is mehr wichtig dan leicht und weich


----------



## Red_Herring (7. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Was schon mehr zum Nachdenken zwingt, sind die Fahrwerke. 160mm vs 150/140 mm, Pike vs Revelation, Monarch plus vs Monarch. Da verbucht das Slide für meinen Geschmack nen Vorteil, denn ich bekomme das insgesamt potentere Fahrwerk ohne den üblicherweise einkalulierten Gewichtsnachteil. Da das Slide auch noch relativ antriebsneutral pedalieren soll, dürfte es für Touren ebenso semi-geeignet sein wie das Spectral. Die gestreckere Sitzposition im Slide spricht dafür, dass es noch ein wenig besser zum Touren zu gebrauchen ist.





derjoe schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Frage: Bekomme ich beim Slide nicht mehr Einsatzmöglichkeit fürs fast gleiche Geld?



Die Pike mag eine bessere Dämpfung haben. "rapid recovery" / überarbeitete Dämpfung (RCT3) hat es aber auch in der Revelation. Was auch immer das genau in der Praxis bedeuten mag, Fortschritte gabs mit der 2014er Generation auch bei der Revelation. Und wenn man den Tests so glauben mag, dann ist die Revelation auch deutlich steifer als z.B. eine Fox 32. Was für die Revelation im Spectral spricht ist die 13mm (?) geringere Einbauhöhe.  Das der Monarch plus im Spectral seine Vorteile gegenüber dem normalebn Monarch im Slide hat brauchen wir ja nicht weiter ausführen. Der Punkt ist aber folgender: Dämpfer und Gabel kann man schnell mal ändern, den Rahmen nicht. Und da hat es Radon u.A. leider versäumt sich einen entsprechend der Pike angemessen steifen Rahmen bauen zu lassen. (siehe Tests). Das passt halt nicht so wirklich zusammen.

Um beim Thema potentes Fahrwerk und dem Rahmen zu bleiben. So etwas wie Antriebsneutral gibt es quasi nur beim Hardtail und im Marketingslang für Fullies. Am Fully kann man den Kettenzug etwas mehr oder etwas weniger stark ausnutzen (Anti-Squat). Du klaust dir also die Kraft aus den eigenen Beinen damit es nicht wippt. Nichts anders passiert da als das im wesentlichen das eine gegen das andere eingetauscht wird. Viel hilft hier nur bedingt viel, denn mehr Anti-Squat heißt auch mehr Pedal-Rückschlag. Das Slide hat mehr Anti-Squat als auch mehr Pedalrückschlag als das Spectral. Die Unterschiede sind nicht sonderlich groß, aber vorhanden. Ich bin kein Freund von viel Anti-Squat und vor allem der negativen Folge die dann heißt viel Pedal-Rückschlag. Da habe ich lieber weniger Pedal-Rückschlag (Hinterbau "arbeitet feinfühliger") und nutze ggf. den Trail Mode (nicht direkt Climb) am Dämpfer. So hat man mehr "Bandbreite" an Möglichkeiten. Beides wird vom Sag mal abgesehen eben durch die Hinterbaugeometrie bestimmt und die ist unveränderbar. Deshalb sollte man schon wissen was man will bevor man sich auf einen Rahmen festlegt.

Der entscheidende Punkt das Slide nicht zu kaufen, sondern stattdessen das Spectral sind aber weder Höhe des Anti-Squat noch Pedalrückschlag, sondern die Gründe wie ich sie hier schon geschrieben hatte:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2014.657141/page-21#post-11842296



derjoe schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Frage: Bekomme ich beim Slide nicht mehr Einsatzmöglichkeit fürs fast gleiche Geld?


Jeder hat so ein wenig andere Vorstellungen. Nur die meisten wissen garnicht anhand welcher Kriterien sie sich wirklich entscheiden sollen und treffen am Ende eine aus dem Bau raus vom Maketing Hirntod geföhnte Entscheidung.  Den Kunden kann man ja schließlich viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist.

Unattraktiv(er) macht sich Radon für mich jedenfalls durch besagtes Verhalten im Radon Forum von dem hier bereits erwähnten C.S. Vielleicht merkt er das irgendwann selbst. Klar kann man das ignorieren, wenn man will...



derjoe schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zum Antrieb: Radon verbaut 30 Zähne vorne, Canyon 34. Wenns ums Bergauffahren geht, dürfte das Slide damit im Vorteil sein - zumindest in der Grundausstattung.



Um auf flachen Trails mal Tempo zu machen wäre mir das 30er zu wenig.


----------



## LasseChristian (7. April 2014)

auf facebook hat mal ein gewisser tibor simai (typ schrank) gepostet, das er es dem spectral es (zitat) ordentlichst gegeben hat, schient wohl kein problem zu sein. fährt n spectral 6.0 mit 160er mazochi oder wie die heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschak (7. April 2014)

@Jaspero
Meine Kollegen und ich werden uns auch bald auf den Weg zum Stromberg-Flowtrail machen. Wir wohnen zum Glück nicht so weit davon weg. Ich denke was den Rahmen angeht braucht man sich bei Canyon normalerweise keine Gedanken machen. Da ich selbst schon ein paar Sprünge um die 1m Marke hinter mir hab, bin ich sicher das es dieses Bike mit der richtigen Fahrwerksabstimmung locker wegsteckt.


----------



## LasseChristian (7. April 2014)

laut canyon: Bikes dieser Kategorie beinhalten die Räder aus den Kategorien 1 und 2 und sind darüber hinaus für rauhere und unbefestigte Terrains geeignet. Auch sporadische Sprünge mit einer max. Höhe von ca. 60 cm sind im Nutzungsbereich dieser Fahrräder. Aber auch Sprünge dieser Höhe können bei ungeübten Fahrern unsaubere Landungen mit sich bringen, wodurch sich die einwirkenden Kräfte signifikant erhöhen und zu Beschädigungen und Verletzungen führen können.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (7. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> laut canyon: Bikes dieser Kategorie beinhalten die Räder aus den Kategorien 1 und 2 und sind darüber hinaus für rauhere und unbefestigte Terrains geeignet. Auch sporadische Sprünge mit einer max. Höhe von ca. 60 cm sind im Nutzungsbereich dieser Fahrräder. Aber auch Sprünge dieser Höhe können bei ungeübten Fahrern unsaubere Landungen mit sich bringen, wodurch sich die einwirkenden Kräfte signifikant erhöhen und zu Beschädigungen und Verletzungen führen können.


Es gibt 5 Kategorien, vom Rennrad bis zum Downhillbike.
Aber Kategorie 3 erstreckt sich komischerweise von Hardtails bis zum Spectral (ab Strive kategorie 4).
Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass beispielsweise das Yellowstone so stabil ist wie das Spectral. Ich glaube mit dem Spctral sind locker Sprüge bis 1,5m drin. Kommt hald auch auf das Fahrergewicht und das Können an.


----------



## Ric182 (7. April 2014)

Habe im November einen Mitarbeiter bei Canyon gefragt der das spectral als Testbike seit Oktober Gefahren ist. Bei rennen, auf trails, er meinte er wär aus 2 Metern gesprungen und er könnte sich vorstellen dass sogar 2,5m drin sind. Ich wusste nicht ob ich ihm glauben sollte. Meiner Meinung nach war er ein großer dummschwätzer. Da gibt's bei Canyon deutlich bessere Berater....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Twoari (7. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> kommt morgen! waren eben aufm hometrail ein paar fotos machen und natürlich ausführlich testen.




Lieber adsiebenaz

Da du vermutlich als einer der wenigen bereits ein EX besitzt und ja auch angekündigt hast, einen ausführlichen Bericht inkl. Fotos zu erstellen, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der brennend auf eben diesen Bericht sowie die Fotos wartet. 

Ich wäre Dir dankbar.


----------



## rnReaper (7. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Habe im November einen Mitarbeiter bei Canyon gefragt der das spectral als Testbike seit Oktober Gefahren ist. Bei rennen, auf trails, er meinte er wär aus 2 Metern gesprungen und er könnte sich vorstellen dass sogar 2,5m drin sind. Ich wusste nicht ob ich ihm glauben sollte. Meiner Meinung nach war er ein großer dummschwätzer. Da gibt's bei Canyon deutlich bessere Berater....



Ich muss grade an ein Video denken, wo zwei Fahrer mit dem Nerve unterwegs waren und es in einem Gelände gefahren haben, wo es eigentlich nicht für vorgesehen ist. Tiefe Drops, harte Trails etc.

Leider finde ich das Video grade nicht. 
Jedenfalls: Mit der richtigen Technik kann man wohl mehr raus holen, als man glauben mag. 
Ob man gleich ein Dummschwätzer sein muss.. naja.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2014)

Mich hat mein Nerve bis jetzt eher an meine Grenzen gebracht, als umgekehrt  aber warum bist du jetzt wieder hier, will keiner in deinem Votec-Thread mit dir spielen


----------



## LasseChristian (7. April 2014)

die kategorien richten sich ja auch nicht nur nach den rahmen, sondern auch nach den laufrädern etc..mit den roam50 hat man vermutlich weniger stabilität als mit den crossmax.


----------



## Marc1973 (7. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Richtig, n bissl agiler soll es wohl sein.
> 
> 
> Vergleiche müssen ja auch sein. Das sollte auch jeder Geschäftsmann einsehen. Im besten Fall hat man immer Argumente für sein Produkt
> ...


werde es hier kindtu


haga67 schrieb:


> Wobei sich im Radon-Forum viele darüber beschweren, dass die Böcke schwerer sind als angegeben. Die Tests bestätigen das auch. Bei Canyon sind die Bikes tendenziell etwas leichter als angegeben. Ich steh da mehr auf Inderstatment
> 
> Die Pike ist bei vergleichbarer Dämpfung sicher stabiler, aber auch schwerer als die Revelation.
> Nichts desto trotz ist das Radon ein phantastisches Bike. Schön dass man die Wahl hat und nicht jeder ein Canyon fährt


radon wiegt den Rahmen in größe s, canyon in m....garantie bei radon nur zwei Jahre, danach crash replacement für 700taler. Habe mich sehr für das slide interessiert viel verglichen und im Forum diskutiert, im Endeffekt war für mich die Garantie, das Material und mein einsatzbereich die kaufentscheidung fürs spectral....zudem nervten mich die Anfeindungen eines, nennen wir ihn mal mr. Steal, der recht ungehalten auf sämtliche vergleiche des slides zu anderen bikes reagierte....sonst echt ein klasse rad....siehe Test aktuelles mtb Magazin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (7. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mich hat mein Nerve bis jetzt eher an meine Grenzen gebracht, als umgekehrt  aber warum bist du jetzt wieder hier, will keiner in deinem Votec-Thread mit dir spielen



Wie bitte? 
Lass mich doch auch mal mit anderen


----------



## witchhunter (7. April 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Lieber adsiebenaz
> 
> Da du vermutlich als einer der wenigen bereits ein EX besitzt und ja auch angekündigt hast, einen ausführlichen Bericht inkl. Fotos zu erstellen, bin ich mir sicher, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der brennend auf eben diesen Bericht sowie die Fotos wartet.
> 
> Ich wäre Dir dankbar.



Sehe ich genau so=)


----------



## derjoe (7. April 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> werde es hier kindtu
> 
> radon wiegt den Rahmen in größe s, canyon in m....garantie bei radon nur zwei Jahre, danach crash replacement für 700taler. Habe mich sehr für das slide interessiert viel verglichen und im Forum diskutiert, im Endeffekt war für mich die Garantie, das Material und mein einsatzbereich die kaufentscheidung fürs spectral....zudem nervten mich die Anfeindungen eines, nennen wir ihn mal mr. Steal, der recht ungehalten auf sämtliche vergleiche des slides zu anderen bikes reagierte....sonst echt ein klasse rad....siehe Test aktuelles mtb Magazin...


Das Ding mit der Garantie ist halt so ne Sache. Ja: Canyon gibt 5 Jahre. Wenn du dir die Bedingungen allerdings durchliest, ist nicht viel mehr abgedeckt, als wenn dir das Bike im Keller ohne es anzufassen zerbröselt. Die 5 Jahre sind nichts wert, wenn die Canyon-Leute nicht mega-kulant sind.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Das Ding mit der Garantie ist halt so ne Sache. Ja: Canyon gibt 5 Jahre. Wenn du dir die Bedingungen allerdings durchliest, ist nicht viel mehr abgedeckt, als wenn dir das Bike im Keller ohne es anzufassen zerbröselt. Die 5 Jahre sind nichts wert, wenn die Canyon-Leute nicht mega-kulant sind.


Warum wundere ich mich nicht über dieses Statement? 
Bin ich der einzige?


----------



## derjoe (8. April 2014)

Was soll ich mit dem Kommentar denn anfangen? Ich fahr selbst nen Canyon Nerve Am von 2008. Hab den Support von Canyon allerdings zum Glück noch nie gebraucht und weiss somit nicht wie die Leute reagieren. An der Hotline war ich nicht immer zufrieden. Beispielsweise meinte eine Telefonistin, dass niemand bei Canyon mir den Farbcode des roten Rahmens sagen könne, weil ihn keiner kenne. Die wollte mir allen ernstes weiss machen, dass Canyon es dem chinesischen Zulieferer überlässt, wie er den Rahmen lackiert?

Seis drum. Ist doch wahr, was bringen einem 5 Jahre, wenn sie durch Klauseln sehr stark eingeschränkt sind? Oder hast du schon mal nach 5 Jahren von Canyon nen neuen Rahmen bekommen und kannst deswegen mit Überzeugung sagen, dass du auf die Garantiedauer vertraust?


----------



## derjoe (8. April 2014)

Danke Red_Herring für den ausführlichen Kommentar.



Red_Herring schrieb:


> Was für die Revelation im Spectral spricht ist die 13mm (?) geringere Einbauhöhe.


Ne geringe Einbauhöhe ist an sich ja kein Kaufargument, vor allem wenn 10 der angesprochenen 13 mm Federweg sind und nicht nutzlose Höhe an der Front. So wirklich kann ich diesem Argument deswegen nichts abgewinnen. 



Red_Herring schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber folgender: Dämpfer und Gabel kann man schnell mal ändern, den Rahmen nicht. Und da hat es Radon u.A. leider versäumt sich einen entsprechend der Pike angemessen steifen Rahmen bauen zu lassen. (siehe Tests). Das passt halt nicht so wirklich zusammen.


Das mit der Steifigkeit seh ich in der Tat auch als potentielles Problem. Allerdings bin ich nicht erfahren genug und auch keine Laborratte. Insofern ist mir einfach nicht klar, ob für mich die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit bei max 65 kg tatsächlich nen Problem darstellt.



Red_Herring schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Punkt das Slide nicht zu kaufen, sondern stattdessen das Spectral sind aber weder Höhe des Anti-Squat noch Pedalrückschlag, sondern die Gründe wie ich sie hier schon geschrieben hatte:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2014.657141/page-21#post-11842296


Darf ich fragen, woher die gezeigten Kennlinien stammen? Würd das gern mal nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (8. April 2014)

N' Abend , besser spät als nie komm ich mal mit nem kleinen review daher.

Ich war die letzten 3 Tage quasi nonstop mit dem EX unterwegs, ich kann nur sagen: Es fährt sich prächtig!
Da ich vorher kein Fully hatte fallen Dämpfervergleiche schonmal raus... habe nun nach mehrmaligem rumspielen ein Setup gefunden das mir gut passt. (wie das ausschaut müsste ich nachschauen, aber es ist spät, habt erbarmen)

Die Bremsen tun ihren Dienst bisher hervorragend, im Vergleich zu meiner Magura MT Custom aufm Haibike (die ich auch nicht Schlecht fand) hat die Trail 7 eindeutig mehr Kraft, das vermittelt Sicherheit. 

Der Rahmen ist wirklich SEHR kompakt, werde vllt, wenn der Rücken Mucken macht noch einen etwas längeren vorbau verbauen, aber das wird sich zeigen. Ich mit meinen auch eher kompakten 1,77 komme Bisher sehr gut damit zurecht. 
In meinen Augen ist die Farbe der Wahnsinn, allgemein das Gesamtpaket der Optik. Ein wahrhaftes Schmuckstück.

Zu den Bergauf-Qualitäten ist zu sagen das ich mir Anfangs zwecks der X01 Schaltgruppe echt sorgen gemacht hatte - diese aber unbegründet waren, wer etwas Power in den Beinen hat (wozu ich mich eigentlich nicht mal zähle) kommt Locker mit den 11 Gängen zurecht.

Bergab läuft das Teil sprichwörtlich "wie die Sau". Ich bin kein Profi oder erfahrener Fahrer (2 Jahre Hardtail Erfahrung), deshalb ist dazu zu sagen das es sich hierbei um meine persönliche, nicht super genau zu nehmende Meinung hält. 
Bin damit auch längst noch nicht ans Limit gegangen, bin eher noch Vorsichtig und werde mich jetzt langsam mal an härtere Sachen wagen, größere Hüpfer etc...
Die Lenkung ist dank des Breiten Lenkers und des kurzem Vorbaus sehr direkt aber gut Kontrollierbar.

Wer noch direkte fragen hat soll diese einfach stellen, es ist spät und mein Kopf ist langsam kaputt vom Video schneiden...

Hier nochn kleines Video vom heutigen Ausflug um Stuttgart:


----------



## derjoe (8. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Review.

Bei mir funzt das Vidoe leider nicht. "Video is private" kommt bei mir ... wie spielt man das ab? Die Bilder sind super!


----------



## adsiebenaz (8. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Review.
> 
> Bei mir funzt das Vidoe leider nicht. "Video is private" kommt bei mir ... wie spielt man das ab? Die Bilder sind super!



Oh ich stell das eben mal auf "nicht gelistet", dann sollts schaubar sein.
Für die tollen Bilder danke ich meinem Freund Jan der hier im Forum auch irgendwo sein unwesen treibt, der kann sowas bedeutend besser als ich mit der Handykamera 

Hier nochmal der Videolink falls der obere nicht mehr funktioniert:


----------



## HeldDerNation (8. April 2014)

Oh man ist das schön... gut, dass man dank der Lieferzeiten nicht wirklich in Versuchung kommt spontan eins zu bestellen 

Viel Spaß weiterhin damit!


----------



## Twoari (8. April 2014)

Na also...

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Das macht mut und lässt die Vorfreude steigen

Danke auch für die Bilder, der Lack sieht wie immer spitze aus  

Und Kompliment fürs Video, geil gemacht mit der Musik und trotzdem hört man noch den Fahrtwind


----------



## Dickie76 (8. April 2014)

Ouh Mann! Super Bilder und das Video macht auch Bock auf den Bock. Bei mir sind es immer noch vier Wochen Wartezeit... Da kann Canyon so viele Trikots und enge Hosen beilegen wie sie wollen, ich hätte trotzdem lieber das Bike... Und die Faaaarbe *schwärm*


----------



## yellowstone29 (8. April 2014)

Das AL 9.0 EX ist echt der knaller, wäre von der Komponenten zusammenstellung auch mein Favorit..  Leider rechtfertigen meine Fahrkünste keine solchen Ausgaben..


----------



## tbec (8. April 2014)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## greg12 (8. April 2014)

[QUOTE="derjoe, post: 11885700, member: 299851"


Darf ich fragen, woher die gezeigten Kennlinien stammen? Würd das gern mal nachlesen.[/QUOTE]

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.co.at...00+02:00&max-results=20&start=8&by-date=false
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.co.at/search/label/Radon Bikes


----------



## LukasL (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



DMR Vault


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?


 
Hab mir die Crank Brother Mallet 3 in rot geholt...


----------



## adsiebenaz (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



Moin, hab mir die XTR Klickpedale gegönnt, is für mich das erste mal ohne Flats, komme aber hervorragend damit zurecht.
Die Standsicherheit is echt genial...


----------



## Older (8. April 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Die Pike mag eine bessere Dämpfung haben. "rapid recovery" / überarbeitete Dämpfung (RCT3) hat es aber auch in der Revelation. Was auch immer das genau in der Praxis bedeuten mag, Fortschritte gabs mit der 2014er Generation auch bei der Revelation. Und wenn man den Tests so glauben mag, dann ist die Revelation auch deutlich steifer als z.B. eine Fox 32. Was für die Revelation im Spectral spricht ist die 13mm (?) geringere Einbauhöhe.  Das der Monarch plus im Spectral seine Vorteile gegenüber dem normalebn Monarch im Slide hat brauchen wir ja nicht weiter ausführen. Der Punkt ist aber folgender: Dämpfer und Gabel kann man schnell mal ändern, den Rahmen nicht. Und da hat es Radon u.A. leider versäumt sich einen entsprechend der Pike angemessen steifen Rahmen bauen zu lassen. (siehe Tests). Das passt halt nicht so wirklich zusammen.
> 
> Um beim Thema potentes Fahrwerk und dem Rahmen zu bleiben. So etwas wie Antriebsneutral gibt es quasi nur beim Hardtail und im Marketingslang für Fullies. Am Fully kann man den Kettenzug etwas mehr oder etwas weniger stark ausnutzen (Anti-Squat). Du klaust dir also die Kraft aus den eigenen Beinen damit es nicht wippt. Nichts anders passiert da als das im wesentlichen das eine gegen das andere eingetauscht wird. Viel hilft hier nur bedingt viel, denn mehr Anti-Squat heißt auch mehr Pedal-Rückschlag. Das Slide hat mehr Anti-Squat als auch mehr Pedalrückschlag als das Spectral. Die Unterschiede sind nicht sonderlich groß, aber vorhanden. Ich bin kein Freund von viel Anti-Squat und vor allem der negativen Folge die dann heißt viel Pedal-Rückschlag. Da habe ich lieber weniger Pedal-Rückschlag (Hinterbau "arbeitet feinfühliger") und nutze ggf. den Trail Mode (nicht direkt Climb) am Dämpfer. So hat man mehr "Bandbreite" an Möglichkeiten. Beides wird vom Sag mal abgesehen eben durch die Hinterbaugeometrie bestimmt und die ist unveränderbar. Deshalb sollte man schon wissen was man will bevor man sich auf einen Rahmen festlegt.
> 
> ...



Naja, deine ganze graue Theorie liest sich jetzt aber genauso wie der übliche "Marketing Hirntod"...
Als ob man mit dem besagten Radon kaum Trails fahren könnte. Die aktuellen MTBs sind sich in Wahrheit alle sehr ähnlich und da muss nicht jeder Hobby- oder Amateurfahrer so tun als würde er da Welten zwischen erkennen.
Und dann noch auf dem Papier...
Und das möchte ich sehen, wie du das 30er auf flachen Strecken ausfährst, die man als "Trail" bezeichnen kann.
Canyon scheint es dir ja angetan zu haben. Ist auch ok, aber du musst nicht jede "Dummheit" (34er für Uphill) auf Deubel komm raus verteidigen. Bzw. kann man auch akzeptieren, dass der serienmäßige Antrieb eher auf Downhill ausgelegt wurde.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone


auch DMR Vault


----------



## witchhunter (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



Habe mir zum meinem ex die spank Spike bestellt. Kannst kaum noch abwarten -.-


----------



## moses3k (8. April 2014)

Ich kann morgen mein 7.0 in Raw Club abholen. Mal schauen ob ich es tatsächlich mitnehme oder doch weitere 6 Wochen auf das in Chrome Red warte :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derjoe (8. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Für die tollen Bilder danke ich meinem Freund Jan der hier im Forum auch irgendwo sein unwesen treibt, der kann sowas bedeutend besser als ich mit der Handykamera



Auf dem Bild, bei dem auf das Unterrohr fixiert wurde kann ich nicht sicher erkennen, ob da ne Folie angebracht ist und wenn ja, ob die gut verklebt ist. Könntest du die Frage  noch zusätzlich beantworten?


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. April 2014)

denschu schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir gehts so ähnlich wie mir  Ich hör sehr viel von anderen Leuten, dass das Spectral zu "krass" ist... zu viel Federweg hat... zu schlechte Uphillperformance im Vergleich zum Nerve hat etc... Am Ende frage ich mich immer wieder, ob der Unterschied wirklich so extrem ist und man nicht einfach das Bike nehmen sollte, was man persönlich am geilsten... schönsten etc. findet. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze voll wohl auch sehr angenehm sein. Preislich sind beide Bikes ja quasi identisch. Man "braucht" natürlich kein Spectral, aber bei so viel Kohle ist das doch eh keine Vernunftsentscheidung mehr, oder?



Also ich denke nicht, dass ich mit dem Bike nicht zurechtkomme oder es mir am Berg an Performance fehlen würde. Ich denke nur, dass ich das Bike nicht ausreizen würde. Zudem fahre ich meistens mit meiner Freundin, die für sowas gar keinen Sinn hat und oft ist auch der Hänger mit Sohnemann dabei. Der hat zwar 200mm Federweg, aber Sprünge etc. müssen dann wirklich nicht sein. Unterm Strich fahre ich eigentlich lieber bergauf als -ab. Insofern ist das Nerve wohl eher das Richtige. Und ich stimme Dir zu: Man kauft das Bike, dass einem besser gefällt, sehr gut sind beide und es gibt keine nennenswerte Unterschiede. Wer meint, er käme mit einem der Räder gar nicht klar, kauft sich entweder ein richtiges Downhillbike oder doch ein 29er Hardtail. Als eierlegende Wollmilchsau sind eigentlich beide genau richtig. Mein Bauch kann sich aktuell noch nicht wirklich entscheiden, tendiert aber zu bergauf und somit zu Nerve.

Preislich und vom Gewicht sind die beiden ja eigentlich gleich, wenn man noch die Reverb einkalkuliert. Diese allerdings erachte ich gar nicht also so wichtig, da ich auch gar keine Lust habe, noch was am Bike sauberzumachen und warten zu müssen. Ich lege eh dauernd Pausen ein und wenn ich sie mal vermisse, werd ich sie halt nachrüsten.


----------



## warlokee (8. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild, bei dem auf das Unterrohr fixiert wurde kann ich nicht sicher erkennen, ob da ne Folie angebracht ist und wenn ja, ob die gut verklebt ist. Könntest du die Frage  noch zusätzlich beantworten?



Am Spectral 7.0 ist ne am Unterrohr (Vom Tretlager bis zum Beginn des Canyon-Schriftzugs) eine recht dick und zäh wirkende Klarsichtfolie angebracht. Denke beim EX wird das nicht anders sein.

Fahre auch die DMR Vault und bin super zufrieden, überlege sogar n paar Pins zu entfernen, um den Fuß (in 5-10 Impact Low Schuhen) bei Bedarf leichter repositionieren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukester155 (8. April 2014)

Ich hab mit meinem Spectral jetzt ca. 300 km runter und leider quietschen die Bremsscheiben extrem laut. Das hört man bestimmt 10 km durch den Wald. Nachdem ich sie heute mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert habe, quietschen sie immer noch.

Was kann ich noch machen? Liegt das an den Bremsbelägen oder den Scheiben? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Ich hatte das schon bei anderen Mountainbikes, aber nie so extrem. Da verschwand es auch irgendwann wieder.


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

Haste die Beläge mal gefast ? Um welche Bremse geht es überhaupt ?


----------



## Red_Herring (8. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Ne geringe Einbauhöhe ist an sich ja kein Kaufargument, vor allem wenn 10 der angesprochenen 13 mm Federweg sind und nicht nutzlose Höhe an der Front. So wirklich kann ich diesem Argument deswegen nichts abgewinnen.


150mm revelation zu 150mm pike = 13mm Differenz. Die 160er Pike 23mm mehr als die 150er revelation.
Vor kurzem hier gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spectral-al-27-5-welche-pike.684952/#post-11799862



derjoe schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, woher die gezeigten Kennlinien stammen? Würd das gern mal nachlesen.


http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/



Older schrieb:


> Naja, deine ganze graue Theorie liest sich jetzt aber genauso wie der übliche "Marketing Hirntod"...
> Als ob man mit dem besagten Radon kaum Trails fahren könnte. Die aktuellen MTBs sind sich in Wahrheit alle sehr ähnlich und da muss nicht jeder Hobby- oder Amateurfahrer so tun als würde er da Welten zwischen erkennen.


So ähnlich sind sich "die aktuellen MTB" eben gerade nicht und es gibt auch noch einfach schlechtes. Wenn man neben den unterschiedlichen Auslegungen die Entwicklungsfortschritte der letzten Jahre nicht erkennen will dann lässt man es halt bleiben. Je weniger man sich mit beschäftigt und desto mehr man aufs Maketing hört desto glücklicher ist man sicher. 



Older schrieb:


> Und dann noch auf dem Papier...


Tja so ist das mit den Fakten, schön unbequem. Die Fahrberichte zum Spectral und Slide, welche die Theorie zusätzlich bestätigen, kann man natürlich auch ignorieren.



Older schrieb:


> Und das möchte ich sehen, wie du das 30er auf flachen Strecken ausfährst, die man als "Trail" bezeichnen kann.
> Canyon scheint es dir ja angetan zu haben. Ist auch ok, aber du musst nicht jede "Dummheit" (34er für Uphill) auf Deubel komm raus verteidigen. Bzw. kann man auch akzeptieren, dass der serienmäßige Antrieb eher auf Downhill ausgelegt wurde.



Wo habe ich denn das 34er in Sachen Uphill verteidigt (Oder das 30er für flache Trails) !?   Also an einem Kettenblatt (Verschleissteil) zieh ich mich sicher nicht hoch.


----------



## Ric182 (8. April 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht, dass ich mit dem Bike nicht zurechtkomme oder es mir am Berg an Performance fehlen würde. Ich denke nur, dass ich das Bike nicht ausreizen würde. Zudem fahre ich meistens mit meiner Freundin, die für sowas gar keinen Sinn hat und oft ist auch der Hänger mit Sohnemann dabei. Der hat zwar 200mm Federweg, aber Sprünge etc. müssen dann wirklich nicht sein. Unterm Strich fahre ich eigentlich lieber bergauf als -ab. Insofern ist das Nerve wohl eher das Richtige. Und ich stimme Dir zu: Man kauft das Bike, dass einem besser gefällt, sehr gut sind beide und es gibt keine nennenswerte Unterschiede. Wer meint, er käme mit einem der Räder gar nicht klar, kauft sich entweder ein richtiges Downhillbike oder doch ein 29er Hardtail. Als eierlegende Wollmilchsau sind eigentlich beide genau richtig. Mein Bauch kann sich aktuell noch nicht wirklich entscheiden, tendiert aber zu bergauf und somit zu Nerve.
> 
> Preislich und vom Gewicht sind die beiden ja eigentlich gleich, wenn man noch die Reverb einkalkuliert. Diese allerdings erachte ich gar nicht also so wichtig, da ich auch gar keine Lust habe, noch was am Bike sauberzumachen und warten zu müssen. Ich lege eh dauernd Pausen ein und wenn ich sie mal vermisse, werd ich sie halt nachrüsten.


Meinst du das spectral ist nichts zum Berg auf fahren? Ich fahre auch gerne mal knackige Stücke Berg hoch, 2-3km...! Ich bin letzte Saison das nerve al 7.0 Gefahren. Das spectral hat 20mm Federweg mehr, meinst du das wird ein sehr großer Unterschied sein?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (8. April 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinem Spectral jetzt ca. 300 km runter und leider quietschen die Bremsscheiben extrem laut. Das hört man bestimmt 10 km durch den Wald. Nachdem ich sie heute mit Bremsenreiniger gesäubert habe, quietschen sie immer noch.
> 
> Was kann ich noch machen? Liegt das an den Bremsbelägen oder den Scheiben? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
> 
> Ich hatte das schon bei anderen Mountainbikes, aber nie so extrem. Da verschwand es auch irgendwann wieder.



Igitt 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Spiritus nehmen. Es wurde im Bremsenforum mal erklärt warum das besser reinigt als Bremsenreiniger. Bremsenreiniger hinterlässt wohl Rückstände.
Damit die Bremsscheibe gründlich reinigen. Dann die Beläge ausbauen, die Seite in der die Bremsscheibe einläuft, etwas anphasen/die Kante brechen und dann die Bremsbeläge ebenfalls mit Spiritus reinigen und auf ein Löschblatt oder Klopapier legen. Wenn getrocknet Beläge wieder rein und Bremssattel schleiffrei ausrichten.
Mache ich, in dem ich die Schrauben löse, ein paar Mal den Bremshebel anziehe, bei gezogener Bremse die Schrauben leicht anziehe, wenns immer noch schleift erst eine Schraube wieder löse und den Bremssattel so hindrücke, dass die Scheibe dort mittig läuft, Schraube wieder etwas fest und gleiches Spiel mit der anderen Schraube. Wenn die Scheibe dann noch an einer Stelle schleift rausfinden wo, am besten an der Stelle zum merken den Reifen festhalten und etwas weiter drehen und kräftig mit den Fingern den Schlag raus drücken.
Und wenn Du einen Tretlagerschlüssel hast mal checken ob die Bremsscheibe auf der Nabe fest ist. Bei mir war sie das vorne nicht 100%.

So wäre meine Vorgehensweise. Wenns nicht funktioniert oder ne Nummer kleiner geht, nehm ich alles zurück und lerne gerne dazu.

Viel Glück, sowas kann echt nerven.


----------



## tbec (8. April 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten bezüglich der Pedalen !!! Darf dann Samstag endlich mein Spectral 8.0 abholen !!! Freu !!! Und alles sogar Termingerecht. Gibt noch Wunder. Nur dann ist es schlecht ohne Pedalen   Da ich aber meine Klick Schuhe auch noch nutzen möchte werde ich mir wohl auch die XTR gönnen. 

@adsiebenaz

Ohne Klick's ist der Stand gut ?!? Keine störende Erhöhung oder ähnliches ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennZ37 (8. April 2014)

warlokee schrieb:


> Am Spectral 7.0 ist ne am Unterrohr (Vom Tretlager bis zum Beginn des Canyon-Schriftzugs) eine recht dick und zäh wirkende Klarsichtfolie angebracht. Denke beim EX wird das nicht anders sein.



es sind mehrere dünne folien übereinander. wie bei abreissvisieren im motorsport. hab ich gemerkt weil die erste folie bei mir wellig draufgeklebt war. abgezogen, siehe da, mehrere lagen. 

ich habe ebenfalls nen problem an der vorderbremse (elixir 5). ist aber nen richtiges "schrubbeln" und kein quietschen. hört sich so an als ob die scheibe den bremsbelag regelrecht runterschält. werde mich die tage mal der sache annehmen.


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Meinst du das spectral ist nichts zum Berg auf fahren? Ich fahre auch gerne mal knackige Stücke Berg hoch, 2-3km...! Ich bin letzte Saison das nerve al 7.0 Gefahren. Das spectral hat 20mm Federweg mehr, meinst du das wird ein sehr großer Unterschied sein?



Nein, das Spectral geht sicherlich gut bergauf. Die beiden Räder unterscheiden sich kaum, nur zeigt das Nerve halt Tendenzen zum Klettern und das Spectral zum Runterbrettern. Unglücklich wird man sicherlich mit keinem von beiden. Aber ich denke, ich werde die Vorteile des Spectral nicht nutzen. Ich wollte das auch nur kundtun, falls noch jemand - wovon ich schwer ausgehe - diese Entscheidung vor sich herschiebt. Ich glaube, bei mir was es einfach dieser Reiz des neuen. Das Spectral macht einfach nen hammermässigen Eindruck. Das Nerve ist genauso gut, aber man merkt einfach schon auf dem Parkplatz, dass das eine von einem Erwartet, dass man bergab einfach mehr Gas gibt, als ich es tun würde. Ich fahre halt gerne die Berge hoch. Das Klettern macht mir einfach Spass. Bergab ist schön, aber ich geniesse dann auch, dass ich mich ein wenig entspannen kann und nehm dann Tempo raus. Erst dachte ich, ich könnte ja noch ein Hardtail für Schotterpisten kaufen, aber ich hab auch keine Lust, jedes Mal zu überlegen, welches Rad ich ausführen möchte. Ich zögere wahrscheinlich nur, weil das Nerve nicht "das Neue" ist. Und weil das Spectral in meinen Augen die besseren Farben hat.

Lange Reder kurzer Sinn: Beide sind super, wer aber die Vorteile des Spectrals für die Abfahrt, welche im Federweg und der Geometrie liegen, nicht nutzt, der ist mit dem Nerve wahrscheinlich ein bissl besser bedient.


----------



## moses3k (8. April 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre halt gerne die Berge hoch. Das Klettern macht mir einfach Spass. Bergab ist schön, aber ich geniesse dann auch, dass ich mich ein wenig entspannen kann und nehm dann Tempo raus.



Was ist denn bei dir schief gelaufen? 

Kleiner Scherz , aber damit gehörst du auf jeden Fall zu einer wahrscheinlich gaaanz kleinen Minderheit...


----------



## Ric182 (8. April 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Nein, das Spectral geht sicherlich gut bergauf. Die beiden Räder unterscheiden sich kaum, nur zeigt das Nerve halt Tendenzen zum Klettern und das Spectral zum Runterbrettern. Unglücklich wird man sicherlich mit keinem von beiden. Aber ich denke, ich werde die Vorteile des Spectral nicht nutzen. Ich wollte das auch nur kundtun, falls noch jemand - wovon ich schwer ausgehe - diese Entscheidung vor sich herschiebt. Ich glaube, bei mir was es einfach dieser Reiz des neuen. Das Spectral macht einfach nen hammermässigen Eindruck. Das Nerve ist genauso gut, aber man merkt einfach schon auf dem Parkplatz, dass das eine von einem Erwartet, dass man bergab einfach mehr Gas gibt, als ich es tun würde. Ich fahre halt gerne die Berge hoch. Das Klettern macht mir einfach Spass. Bergab ist schön, aber ich geniesse dann auch, dass ich mich ein wenig entspannen kann und nehm dann Tempo raus. Erst dachte ich, ich könnte ja noch ein Hardtail für Schotterpisten kaufen, aber ich hab auch keine Lust, jedes Mal zu überlegen, welches Rad ich ausführen möchte. Ich zögere wahrscheinlich nur, weil das Nerve nicht "das Neue" ist. Und weil das Spectral in meinen Augen die besseren Farben hat.
> 
> Lange Reder kurzer Sinn: Beide sind super, wer aber die Vorteile des Spectrals für die Abfahrt, welche im Federweg und der Geometrie liegen, nicht nutzt, der ist mit dem Nerve wahrscheinlich ein bissl besser bedient.


Danke für die Antwort. Das nerve sieht auch Super aus, nur die Farben beim spectral finde ich natürlich einen tick geiler. Aber man sollte nicht nur an die Optik denken  ich werde es mit dem spectral versuchen. Wenn es klappt ist es Super, wenn nicht hab ich Pech und bin eine Erfahrung reicher.werde dann doch das nerve holen. Bis dahin sind die Lieferzeiten ja nicht mehr so lange. Mein altes nerve war 1/2 Jahr alt, hab's im Oktober verkauft als das spectral bestellbar war. Leider zu früh verkauft (aus Fehlern lernt man). Hab in nem halben Jahr 150€ Verlust gemacht und das nerve hatte 1200km runter. Wenn es so beim spectral auch sein sollte hätte ich Glück...! Naja abwarten, vielen Dank nochmal 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc1973 (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone


XT trail.....gut leicht günstig


----------



## filiale (8. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Hab in nem halben Jahr 150€ Verlust gemacht und das nerve hatte 1200km runter. Wenn es so beim spectral auch sein sollte hätte ich Glück...! Naja abwarten, vielen Dank nochmal



Respekt wer noch so viel dafür zahlt !


----------



## Ric182 (8. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Respekt wer noch so viel dafür zahlt !


Hab's in Ebay Kleinanzeigen rein gesetzt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren wenig nerves drin. Muss dazu sagen, hab's Rad mit allem verkauft was dran gebaut wurde. Andere ergon Griffe und Tacho. Trotzdem hat der Käufer noch viel gegeben. Hab eher so mit 1200-1300€ gerechnet. Innerhalb von 1 Stunde hatten gleich 5 Leute angerufen  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc1973 (8. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten bezüglich der Pedalen !!! Darf dann Samstag endlich mein Spectral 8.0 abholen !!! Freu !!! Und alles sogar Termingerecht. Gibt noch Wunder. Nur dann ist es schlecht ohne Pedalen   Da ich aber meine Klick Schuhe auch noch nutzen möchte werde ich mir wohl auch die XTR gönnen.
> 
> @adsiebenaz
> 
> ...


Hatte mir zuerst auch xtr bestellt.....wenn du die beiden vom Gewicht vergleichst, ist der Unterschied nur marginal....der Preis allerdings nicht.
Habe mir daraufhin doch wieder xt pedalen bestellt......


----------



## Heiko-78 (8. April 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Kleiner Scherz , aber damit gehörst du auf jeden Fall zu einer wahrscheinlich gaaanz kleinen Minderheit...


Im Allgemeinen ganz so allein bin ich damit nicht. Im Spectral-Forum dagegen schon. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass ich meistens den Sohnemann im Kofferraum habe, da fährt man eh nicht auf Teufel komm raus.



Ric182 schrieb:


> ... wenn nicht hab ich Pech und bin eine Erfahrung reicher.Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Pech würde ich das nicht nennen. Verkehrt ist keines der Räder.



filiale schrieb:


> Respekt wer noch so viel dafür zahlt !


hatte auch die letzten Monate geschaut, ob es nicht schöne gebrauchte gibt, aber da die Preise echt hoch waren, machte das wirklich keinen Sinn. Im Endeffekt denke ich auch so, dass ich das Bike ja auch nächstes Jahr wieder gut verkaufen kann, falls meine Entscheidung dann doch nicht so richtig war.


----------



## tbec (9. April 2014)

@Marc1973

Hatte auch schon daran gedacht. Denn der Preisunterschied ist nicht zu verachten. Da ich aber bislang nur positives zur XTR gehört hatte, waren die meine erste Wahl gut zu wissen das die XT auch sehr gut sind. Werd mir Samstag beide anschauen und bin natürlich froh wenn die günstigeren genau so gut sind ) danke für deine Meinung !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (9. April 2014)

Ich komme vom Race bike (Ritchey Clicks)  und tendiere zum XT Trail Pedal.  Ein Platform würde ich aber auch gerne mal testen.  Gibt's denn jemand der Pedale ( z. B. für den Park)  wechselt?


----------



## Beebob (9. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich komme vom Race bike (Ritchey Clicks)  und tendiere zum XT Trail Pedal.  Ein Platform würde ich aber auch gerne mal testen.  Gibt's denn jemand der Pedale ( z. B. für den Park)  wechselt?



Für den Bikepark sind Clicks weniger zu empfehlen. Mit Flats hast du im extremen Gelände oder beim Tricksen, jumpen ein besseres Körpergefühl und du bist im Notfall mit dem Fuß schneller am Boden.


----------



## Morphy_8 (9. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Für den Bikepark sind Clicks weniger zu empfehlen. Mit Flats hast du im extremen Gelände oder beim Tricksen, jumpen ein besseres Körpergefühl und du bist im Notfall mit dem Fuß schneller am Boden.


Also,  bevor ich in den Park gehe wechseln... Daheim habe ich nicht so anspruchsvolle Trails,  darum tendiere ich zum XT...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. April 2014)

Kleine freundliche Suchanfrage:

Ist in dem Bereich zwischen *Mannheim, Karlsruhe, Heidelberg und Neustadt an der Weinstraße* schon jemand mit einem Spectral versorgt worden? In Größe M?

Ich schwanke zur Zeit zwischen dem Spectral in 27,5 und 29 (okay, das Carbon-Slide ist auch im Topf) und würde mich gern mal draufsetzen, habe aber keine Zeit, mich nach Koblenz zu bewegen. Wäre auch sehr dankbar und auf ewig einen Gefallen schuldig!


----------



## adsiebenaz (9. April 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Kleine freundliche Suchanfrage:
> 
> Ist in dem Bereich zwischen *Mannheim, Karlsruhe, Heidelberg und Neustadt an der Weinstraße* schon jemand mit einem Spectral versorgt worden? In Größe M?
> 
> Ich schwanke zur Zeit zwischen dem Spectral in 27,5 und 29 (okay, das Carbob-Slide ist auch im Topf) und würde mich gern mal draufsetzen, habe aber keine Zeit, mich nach Koblenz zu bewegen. Wäre auch sehr dankbar und auf ewig einen Gefallen schuldig!



Mit Stuttgart kann ich dienen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. April 2014)

Stuttgart, ja schon mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Wäre am übernächsten Samstag in Heilbronn, da könnte ich das verbinden. Wäre aber ein Umweg, da wäre ich ja fast in Koblenz. ;-)

Hast Du ein 27,5er oder 29er?


----------



## Red_Herring (9. April 2014)

paulhey schrieb:


> Hier die Infos, die ich vom Canyon Support zum Monarch Dämpfer bekommen habe, den sie am Spectral EX verbauen.
> 
> 
> Der "Monarch Plus RC3 190x51" am Spectral EX hat einen speziellen Tune "High Volume, Low/Low", den SRAM eigens für Canyon fertigt.
> ...



Sicher das du da richtig informiert wurdest was L/L betrifft. Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer und Canyon vor Ort sagt zumindest M/M für das 9.0 EX.


----------



## Twoari (9. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> N' Abend , besser spät als nie komm ich mal mit nem kleinen review daher.
> 
> Ich war die letzten 3 Tage quasi nonstop mit dem EX unterwegs, ich kann nur sagen: Es fährt sich prächtig!
> Da ich vorher kein Fully hatte fallen Dämpfervergleiche schonmal raus... habe nun nach mehrmaligem rumspielen ein Setup gefunden das mir gut passt. (wie das ausschaut müsste ich nachschauen, aber es ist spät, habt erbarmen)
> ...


Eine Frage habe ich jetzt trotzdem noch: Ist die Öffnung für die innenverlegten Kabel rechts am Unterrohr abgedeckt oder bleibt die offen? Letzteres wäre ja bezgl Schmutzansammlung etc. nicht sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## -moRRis- (9. April 2014)

Spectralkuläre Grüße miteinander. War heute wieder Trailsurfen und habe en bissi das Fahrwerk abgestimmt. Bin auch der Meinung das gerade auf friedlicheren Trails die XT Trail Pedale sehr gut zum Gesamtkonzept des Bikes passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (10. April 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich jetzt trotzdem noch: Ist die Öffnung für die innenverlegten Kabel rechts am Unterrohr abgedeckt oder bleibt die offen? Letzteres wäre ja bezgl Schmutzansammlung etc. nicht sehr vorteilhaft.



Die Öffnung ist mit nem Aufkleber verschlossen, somit kommt da kein Dreck rein


----------



## Vince Vega (10. April 2014)

Heute Abend wird's getestet.


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. April 2014)

Schade,  wieder kein 29er/XL...

Aber das rot ist  hätte ich für meins  auch wollen...


----------



## Vince Vega (10. April 2014)

Ja das rot ist richtig geil....habe aber den Verdacht dass der Lack wohl ziemlich anfällig ist.


----------



## Ric182 (10. April 2014)

An die roten spectral Besitzer. Was haltet ihr von dem Lack? Ist das Rad dick lackiert und mit Klarlack überzogen oder nur ganz dünn beschichtet? An meinem nerve hat der Lack nicht lange gehalten. Das war schwarz matt, sah nach kurzer zeit schon ziemlich wüst aus durch die Steinschläge. Das spectral in raw soll wohl dick mit Klarlack lackiert sein


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (10. April 2014)

Je dicker der Klarlack, desto eher platzt er ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (10. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Ja das rot ist richtig geil....habe aber den Verdacht dass der Lack wohl ziemlich anfällig ist.


In Bezug auf den Lack würde mich ein Review nach ein paar mal fahren brennend interessieren. Diesbezüglich habe ich (ohne das Rad jemals in der Hand gehabt zu haben) auch größere Bedenken. Und da die Optik des Rads in diesem speziellen Fall mit ein Kaufgrund war, wär eine negative Einschätzung von jemandem, der das Rad schon besitzt, möglicherweise auch ein Stornierungsgrund.


----------



## Older (10. April 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> 150mm revelation zu 150mm pike = 13mm Differenz. Die 160er Pike 23mm mehr als die 150er revelation.
> Vor kurzem hier gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spectral-al-27-5-welche-pike.684952/#post-11799862
> 
> 
> ...


Na dass du gern darauf hören willst merke ich deutlich. Du plauderst genaugenommen selber das Marketing der Hersteller nach und gleichzeit hackst du auf Marketing-Blabla rum, um Kritik an deinen Aussagen gleich vorzugreifen.
Und nein, richtig Schlechtes gibt es bei den hier vertretenen Herstellern nicht. Wer nicht mit jedem einzelnen dieser Bikes in der Lage ist, anständig Trails zu fahren, der muss sich das selbst ankreiden, aber sicher nicht den (in den entscheidenen) Punkten fast gleichen Bikes. 



Red_Herring schrieb:


> Tja so ist das mit den Fakten, schön unbequem. Die Fahrberichte zum Spectral und Slide, welche die Theorie zusätzlich bestätigen, kann man natürlich auch ignorieren.


Und wieder willst du möglichen kritischen Antworten vorgreifen, indem du deine haltlosen und einzig auf (fremden) Eindrücken beruhenden Behauptungen als "Fakten" hinstellst.
Wie heißt es so schön: das kannst du deiner Oma oder deinem Lieblingsfahrberichtsschreiber erzählen. 
Dennoch ist in deinem Fall das Ignorieren sicher die beste Wahl. Ich hab auch nicht so viel Zeit fürs Forum wie du seit Januar scheinbar, da ich vermutlich zu oft auf dem Bike sitze. Aber Computer ist ja auch was Schönes.. 



Red_Herring schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn das 34er in Sachen Uphill verteidigt (Oder das 30er für flache Trails) !?   Also an einem Kettenblatt (Verschleissteil) zieh ich mich sicher nicht hoch.


Nun nicht auch noch ablenken. Statt auf die Kritik am 34er KB einzugehen, hast du lieber ausschließlich (nicht vorhandene) Nachteile des 30er KB herausgestellt, um deinen Canyon-Gott nicht zu erzürnen.
Aber Canyons Marketing ist wirklich toll, verstehe, dass du beeindruckt bist.
Das wars zu diesem Thema für mich. Man sieht sich auf dem Trail (oder auch nicht, s.o.  )


----------



## haga67 (10. April 2014)

Könnt Ihr mal bitte mit dem spamen aufhören und das per PN austragen ? 
Danke falls das klappt


----------



## heinzl (10. April 2014)

Ich find's ganz witzig und denke Red_Herring kann das auch nicht einfach so auf sich sitzen lassen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (10. April 2014)

Ich finds auch witzig.

Aber mit dem 30er Kettenblatt hat Red Hering schon auch recht. Da fehlt hald ein richtig großer Gang, ob man den für einen "richtigen Trail" braucht oder nicht: Er fehlt.


----------



## moses3k (10. April 2014)

Ich find's auch lustig. Solange ich auf mein Bike warte, ist das ganz tolles Popcorn Entertainment hier :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oshiki (10. April 2014)

Ich war heute in Koblenz. Dort wurde mir gesagt das jetzt die Rahmen für die 29er da sind  und sie jetzt fleissig am aufbauen sind.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. April 2014)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Koblenz. Dort wurde mir gesagt das jetzt die Rahmen für die 29er da sind  und sie jetzt fleissig am aufbauen sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Juhuuu 

Wenn jemand hingeht,  bitte Fotos vom XL machen...


----------



## rnReaper (10. April 2014)

Hab heute auch Infos bekommen. XL Rahmen ab Ende April im Showroom und mein Liefertermin wäre auch in keiner Form anzuzweifeln


----------



## Morphy_8 (10. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Hab heute auch Infos bekommen. XL Rahmen ab Ende April im Showroom und mein Liefertermin wäre auch in keiner Form anzuzweifeln


Hast du angerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (10. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Hast du angerufen?



elektronischer Postverkehr.


----------



## Red_Herring (10. April 2014)

Older schrieb:


> Du plauderst genaugenommen selber das Marketing der Hersteller nach


Wie genau denn? 



Older schrieb:


> Und wieder willst du möglichen kritischen Antworten vorgreifen, indem du deine haltlosen und einzig auf (fremden) Eindrücken beruhenden Behauptungen als "Fakten" hinstellst.


Die "fremden Eindrücke" bestätigen zusätzlich meine eigenen - skaandaalöös! 

Das in der MTB-News Redaktion haltlose Behauptungen aufgestellt und veröffentlicht werden sollen klingt hingegen sehr interessant.



Older schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön: das kannst du deiner Oma oder deinem Lieblingsfahrberichtsschreiber erzählen.
> Dennoch ist in deinem Fall das Ignorieren sicher die beste Wahl. Ich hab auch nicht so viel Zeit fürs Forum wie du seit Januar scheinbar, da ich vermutlich zu oft auf dem Bike sitze. Aber Computer ist ja auch was Schönes..





Older schrieb:


> Nun nicht auch noch ablenken. Statt auf die Kritik am 34er KB einzugehen, hast du lieber ausschließlich (nicht vorhandene) Nachteile des 30er KB herausgestellt, um deinen Canyon-Gott nicht zu erzürnen.
> Aber Canyons Marketing ist wirklich toll, verstehe, dass du beeindruckt bist.
> Das wars zu diesem Thema für mich. Man sieht sich auf dem Trail (oder auch nicht, s.o.  )


Das war alles an Argumenten und jetzt mit FUD loslegen wenn die Argumente nicht auf deiner Seite sind? Und meinen damit einem alten Trapper an den Colt pinkeln zu können...? *haha*  Leider auch für den Mitleser sehr leicht zu durchschauen. Selbst für diejenigen die hier nur mit google darauf stoßen wenn sie sich in ein paar Monaten zum Radon Slide 160 650B / Canyon Spectral 650B informieren möchten...     Ich hingegen werde mich sicher bald nicht mehr an diesen Thread erinnern wenn ich nach Riva fahre und das nur für diesen Zweck geeignetere 30er statt dem ansonsten für mich wesentlich sinnvolleren 34er drauf mache.... Nicht das hier wem das Popcorn schlecht wird. 



moses3k schrieb:


> Ich find's auch lustig. Solange ich auf mein Bike warte, ist das ganz tolles Popcorn Entertainment hier :-D


Gern geschehen. Mein 9.0 EX zu fahren ist lustig, aber das Forum auch. Win Win


----------



## Vince Vega (10. April 2014)

So erste Testrunde hinter mir. Was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert. Hab mich sofort sicher auf dem Bike gefühlt. Sehr erstaunt war ich über die 27,5" Räder. Damit werden kleinere Hindernisse (Steine, Wurzeln usw.) einfach überrollt ohne dass man's merkt. Das Rad ist von der Wendigkeit genau wie mein Spicy, hab keinen spürbaren Unterschied feststellen können. Bergab sehr sicher, berghoch ebenfalls. Das Vorderrad hat weniger Tendenz zu steigen als bei meinem vorherigen Rad. Einziger negative Punkt der mir aufgefallen ist, ist das 34er Kettenblatt. Den Unterschied merkt man schon. Werd jetzt mal so weiterfahren aber ich frag mich ob an längeren steileren Stücken ein 32er nicht doch die bessere Wahl wäre. Ansonsten top Rad und mit knapp unter 13kg auch vom Gewicht her top.


----------



## Braunbaer (11. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich muss grade an ein Video denken, wo zwei Fahrer mit dem Nerve unterwegs waren und es in einem Gelände gefahren haben, wo es eigentlich nicht für vorgesehen ist. Tiefe Drops, harte Trails etc.
> 
> Leider finde ich das Video grade nicht.



du meinst bestimmt das hier:






sind zwar keine Nerve, aber vergleichbare CC-Bikes mit 120mm FW. Schon beeindruckend, wobei die Räder sowas auf Dauer bestimmt nicht aushalten


----------



## rnReaper (11. April 2014)

Ja richtig, das war es. Danke fürs finden!

Keine Nerve.. ich werde auch nicht jünger 

Aber trotz allem beeindruckend. Als Dauerbelastung sicher nicht zu empfehlen, stimmt. Lache mich immer wieder tot, wenn die plötzlich irgendwo stehen :'D
Nicht Nachmachen .. Kategorie 3 beinhaltet das nicht


----------



## Ric182 (11. April 2014)

Ich würde ja gerne mal wissen wie das rote spectral mit den gelben mavic crossmax aussieht....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morphy_8 (11. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal wissen wie das rote spectral mit den gelben mavic crossmax aussieht....
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Photoshop?


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Lange Reder kurzer Sinn: Beide sind super, wer aber die Vorteile des Spectrals für die Abfahrt, welche im Federweg und der Geometrie liegen, nicht nutzt, der ist mit dem Nerve wahrscheinlich ein bissl besser bedient.


Falls sich noch jemand eher für das Nerve 29 entscheiden mag, kommt bald eine Gelegenheit  gut, ein früherer Liefertermin wäre ggf. noch verhandelbar 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-123#post-11896425


----------



## -moRRis- (11. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adri2628 (11. April 2014)

spectral 7.0 in kw14 angekommen.







ist es bei euch auch so, dass sich die reverb beim drauf setzen minimal(vllt so 1mm) nach unten bewegt und ein leises klack macht?


----------



## SFR (12. April 2014)

adri2628 schrieb:


> spectral 7.0 in kw14 angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Reverb sackt nicht direkt ein. Aber sie hat bei mir ein wenig Spiel nach vorne!


----------



## filiale (12. April 2014)

Wieso hängt Ihr die Bilder hier nicht ins Forum ?


----------



## Glitschy (12. April 2014)

Also ich darf mein Specki 7.0 in L nächsten Mittwoch in Koblenz abholen. Würde gern nen 50er Vorbau nachrüsten, habt ihr tipps? Sollte nicht zu schwer sein 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matschak (12. April 2014)

Du hättest ihn Dir auch schon direkt von Canyon nachrüsten lassen können. Ihn selbst zu wechseln stellt auch kein großes Problem dar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

Am besten mal oben links in der Kopfzeile, rechts neben "Forum" auf "Bikemarkt" klicken und suchen  dort sind einige für um 20 Euro im Angebot. Gegebenfalls die angebotenen Vorbauten mal googeln, um weitere Infos zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bacter (12. April 2014)

hallo leute!
mein erster beitrag in diesem informativen forum!

weiß jemand, warum die verfügbarkeit des spectral AL 8.0 in schwarz auf einmal von KW 24 auf KW 16 gesprungen ist? 

heißt das, dass ich bald mit dem bike rechnen kann? als ich vor ca. 3 wo bestellt habe, hieß es lieferung vorauss. KW 24. 

vielen dank!


----------



## Timo S. (12. April 2014)

Wir können es nicht wissen, da es Canyon mit Sicherheit selbst noch nicht weiß...


----------



## Glitschy (12. April 2014)

Matschak schrieb:


> Du hättest ihn Dir auch schon direkt von Canyon nachrüsten lassen können. Ihn selbst zu wechseln stellt auch kein großes Problem dar.


Ja das wollte ich auch. Letzte Woche sagte mir aber die Hotline, dass sie dann den Termin nächste Woche nicht halten können. Das war mir wichtiger - fahre schon Donnerstag nach Österreich und da soll es ausgiebig getestet werden ;P


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pun1sh3r (12. April 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Also ich darf mein Specki 7.0 in L nächsten Mittwoch in Koblenz abholen. Würde gern nen 50er Vorbau nachrüsten, habt ihr tipps? Sollte nicht zu schwer sein
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



So langsam kommt ja richtig Bewegung hier in den Threat 
Vorbau: Bikemarkt oder halt mal nach Angeboten bei den Shops schauen. Die aktuell "trendigen" Renthal Sachen gibt's bei Bike-Discount aktuell reduziert...

Hab übrigens meine 650B Pike DPA 150/120 in Schwarz von meinem Spectral zum Verkauf - leider den Schaft 1cm zu weit gekürzt ;D Ist immer noch 18,5cm passt aber nimmer in den L Rahmen...

Gruß Ben


----------



## -moRRis- (12. April 2014)

Servusla miteinander. 

Wollte mich mal erkundigen mit welchen Luftdruck Ihr so an Gabel und Dämpfer fahrt.

Ich selbst reite das 8.0 und komme so Fahrfertig auf etwa 73 Kg.


----------



## LasseChristian (12. April 2014)

bacter schrieb:


> weiß jemand, warum die verfügbarkeit des spectral AL 8.0 in schwarz auf einmal von KW 24 auf KW 16 gesprungen ist?
> heißt das, dass ich bald mit dem bike rechnen kann? als ich vor ca. 3 wo bestellt habe, hieß es lieferung vorauss. KW 24.



die angaben auf der homepage sind total sinnlos. aufschlussreich ist nur die angabe, die du erhälst, wenn du bestellst. wenn du wirklich wissen willst ob was früher kommt, müsstest du ein neues bestellen und auf der auftragsbestätigung schauen ob da dann auch kw16 steht, und dann eventuell wieder stornieren 
beim spectral 9ex zb ist die lieferzeit von kw21 auf kw18 gesprungen, man weiß jedoch das in den letzten 2 wochen bikes rausgegangen sind, die am 16 oktober letzten jahres bestellt wurden. wenn man sich das mal durchrechnet dürfte kw18 nicht aufgehen..


----------



## Badsimson (12. April 2014)

Wer kann mir gerade mal helfen ? Bzw wer kann mir mal ein Bild vom 8.0 schicken von der hinteren Bremse?
Habe die elixir 9 trail verbaut, so wie die alte (elixir 5) aber die Beläge Packen nicht auf der ganzen Scheibe ? Weiß nicht ob das richtig ist oder ich von der CPS was weglassen muß!
Danke schonmal


----------



## LasseChristian (12. April 2014)

ist zwar nur die 7er trail, aber vielleicht hilfts
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10451587/p4pb10451587.jpg


----------



## LasseChristian (12. April 2014)

bzw hier die 9er:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...T_canyon_spectral_bremssattel.jpg.3847714.jpg


----------



## Badsimson (12. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> ist zwar nur die 7er trail, aber vielleicht hilfts
> http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10451587/p4pb10451587.jpg


Danke! 
Laut dem Bild, werden die unteren Scheiben weggelassen und der Sattel wird direkt verschraubt! 
Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (12. April 2014)

Auf dem letzten Bild, wird kein CPS System verwendet sondern Standard


----------



## LasseChristian (12. April 2014)

laut dem bild sind scheiben drunter:
http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/731_img_big.jpg


----------



## Badsimson (12. April 2014)

Das Bild hab ich auch gesehen, da wird aber auch zusätzlicher Adapter verbaut! Dann käme ich ja noch höher ?


----------



## LasseChristian (12. April 2014)

ja, ich glaub das ist auch garnicht das spectral, auch wenn das bild beim spectral auf der canyonhomepage gezeigt wird.
oder eine andere rahmengröße..


----------



## Badsimson (12. April 2014)

So habe ich meine verbaut


----------



## bacter (12. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> die angaben auf der homepage sind total sinnlos. aufschlussreich ist nur die angabe, die du erhälst, wenn du bestellst. wenn du wirklich wissen willst ob was früher kommt, müsstest du ein neues bestellen und auf der auftragsbestätigung schauen ob da dann auch kw16 steht, und dann eventuell wieder stornieren
> beim spectral 9ex zb ist die lieferzeit von kw21 auf kw18 gesprungen, man weiß jedoch das in den letzten 2 wochen bikes rausgegangen sind, die am 16 oktober letzten jahres bestellt wurden. wenn man sich das mal durchrechnet dürfte kw18 nicht aufgehen..


alles klar, danke für die info!
ich werd' abwarten und tee trinken!
evtl. kann ja wer, der erst kürzlich bestellt hat sagen, welcher liefertermin bei ihm in der bestätigung steht.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2014)

Bei der Trail gehören die Kugel-Scheiben nicht unter den Sattel. Entweder direkt verschrauben (ohne Kugel-Scheiben) oder beim "schrägen" Avid Adapter ÜBER dem Sattel (zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf) um die Schrägstellung auszugleichen.


----------



## Badsimson (12. April 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei der Trail gehören die Kugel-Scheiben nicht unter den Sattel. Entweder direkt verschrauben (ohne Kugel-Scheiben) oder beim "schrägen" Avid Adapter ÜBER dem Sattel (zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf) um die Schrägstellung auszugleichen.


Ok danke !
Hab den jetzt mal direkt verschraubt, sollte passen! Jetzt schleift die Scheibe aber etwas! Mal gucken ob sich das gibt wenn ich mal gefahren bin!


----------



## Ric182 (12. April 2014)

Also ich war heute nochmal bei Canyon, wollte mal nachhören wie es mit der Lieferung ist wenn ich jetzt auf das raw wechseln würde....aber dann wär kw. 22 der Liefertermin. Das rote gefällt mir auf jedenfall um einiges besser. Beim RAW müsste ich vieles ändern damit es so aussieht wie ich es möchte. Hab heute auch zum ersten mal das RAW und das rote Live gesehen. Naja jetzt muss ich halt noch 3 Wochen warten....aber der Verkäufer meinte an kw. 18 wird sich nix mehr verschieben....bin gespannt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (12. April 2014)

bacter schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> mein erster beitrag in diesem informativen forum!
> 
> weiß jemand, warum die verfügbarkeit des spectral AL 8.0 in schwarz auf einmal von KW 24 auf KW 16 gesprungen ist?
> ...



Ich hab mein Speci 8.0 Stealth am 11.02.2014 bestellt und habe gestern die MAil bekommen das es jetzt unterwegs ist. Angabe damals bei canyon LT KW15.


----------



## mssc (12. April 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ok danke !
> Hab den jetzt mal direkt verschraubt, sollte passen! Jetzt schleift die Scheibe aber etwas! Mal gucken ob sich das gibt wenn ich mal gefahren bin!


Wenn sie dauerhaft schleift, den Sattel neu ausrichten, wenn die Scheibe einen leichten Schlag hat, die wieder vorsichtig gerade biegen, bis die Scheibe perfekt durch den Sattel läuft. 
Und am Besten gleich mal nach "Scheibenbremsen Kompendium" googlen...


----------



## LasseChristian (12. April 2014)

19RocKStaR74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Speci 8.0 Stealth am 11.02.2014 bestellt und habe gestern die MAil bekommen das es jetzt unterwegs ist. Angabe damals bei canyon LT KW15.



hm also da haben wir doch jemanden, der früher bestellt, aber später bekommt als manche die erst anfang märz bestellen, das rad schon seit wochen haben..



geni0602 schrieb:


> Ich habe das 8.0 stealth in Größe L bestellt. Geordert habe ich Anfang des Monats.
> 
> Ich drück dir die Daumen! Ich werde berichten, sobald das Rad da ist.


----------



## adri2628 (13. April 2014)

servus,

ich bins nochmal mit meinem 7.0er. gestern beim checken ob das hintere LR auch fest ist musst ich feststellen, dass der Hinterbau locker ist.
Normal ist das definitiv nicht würde ich sagen. Ist das jmd von euch auch noch aufgefallen?

ich hab dann sofort eine mail an canyon geschickt mit einem video.

"...Auf der rechten Seite bei der Verschraubung(17Nm) von oberer Kettenstrebe zur Schwinge gibt es ein Spiel von ca. 1mm.
Mich würde wundern wenn das normal  ist, da dies zum Teil auch Geräusche macht und auf der anderen Seite alles fest ist.
Ich habe schon geprüft ob die Schraube fest ist.  Ja sie ist fest. Kennt Ihr dieses Problem schon? Liegt dies am Lager?..."

Falls mir von euch jmd weiterhelfen kann würde ich mich sehr freuen! video versuche ich hier auch noch einzubinden.

grüße in die runde


----------



## dermute (13. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
mein Spectral ist am Freitag gekommen. Bisher kam ich noch nicht zu einer Probefahrt, mir ist aber folgendes Problem bereits in den eigenen 4 Wänden aufgefallen:
Der Aufbau ging komplett reibungslos, aber die Scheibenbremse vorn schleift permanent beim Drehen des Rades! Ich hab das Rad auch schon mehrfach einfach mal neu eingesetzt, wie erwartet keine Änderung... was kann man da tun? Die Bremse sollte sich ja eig. automatisch nachstellen.


----------



## tbec (13. April 2014)

Hallo,
so seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines 8.0 Spectral's !!! Erste Probefahrt erledigt ) einfach geniales Bike !!! Aber leider hab ich selbiges Problem wie dermute. 
Bin natürlich sehr dankbar für antworten. Oder ist es schon damit getan die Scheibe eventuell an den Stellen wo die schleift mit leichtem Druck zu begradigen ??? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (13. April 2014)

Also bei mir schleift sie durchgängig, da würde auch verbiegen der Scheibe nichts helfen. Habe auch schon versucht die Bremssättel zurück zu drücken, aber die sind scheinbar schon in der Standardposition, da geht nichts und es sieht auch aus wie hinten...

Das innere Bremspad liegt permanent an, wenn auch nur leicht. Das äußere hat seinen gewohnten Freilauf


----------



## Oshiki (13. April 2014)

Habt ihr schon den Bremssattel gelockert und ausgerichtet?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dermute (13. April 2014)

Ich habs eben gemacht. Außer das jetzt die äußere Seite auch ohne sichtbaren Abstand anliegt, kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Es schleift nach wie vor.


----------



## Schlauchlos (13. April 2014)

@dermute:
wurde oben schon erwähnt. Du musst den Bremssattel ausrichten. Wenn Du nicht weißt wie das funktioniert befasse dich mal hiermit.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/29281116/Scheibenbremsen Kompendium.pdf
4.6.1 PM Bremssattel ausrichten
Danach gibt es kaum noch Geheimnisse über Bremsen.


----------



## haga67 (13. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Die Schrauben vom Bremssattel etwas lösen, ein paar Mal den Bremshebel anziehen, bei gezogener Bremse die Schrauben leicht anziehen, wenns immer noch schleift erst eine Schraube wieder lösen und den Bremssattel so hindrücken, dass die Scheibe dort mittig läuft, Schraube wieder etwas fest und gleiches Spiel mit der anderen Schraube. Wenn die Scheibe dann noch an einer Stelle schleift rausfinden wo, am besten an der Stelle zum merken den Reifen festhalten und etwas weiter drehen und kräftig mit den Fingern den Schlag raus drücken.


----------



## haga67 (13. April 2014)

Die ausführliche Version in dem Link von @Schlauchlos  lohnt sich auf jeden Fall durchzulesen


----------



## dermute (13. April 2014)

Ah danke für den Link!! Da steht ja echt alles drin! 
Ich habe nun noch einige male und mit sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl die Bremse selbst ausgerichtet und nun endlich schleift nichts mehr  

PS: für alle, die wie ich Anfänger sind... schaut euch mal das Video dazu an:


----------



## tbec (13. April 2014)

Super danke 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## rnReaper (13. April 2014)

2:55 länge, 2:25 gerede, 30 sek wichtiges Wissen 
Aber hilfreich


----------



## Schlauchlos (13. April 2014)

@*dermute* Na jetzt biste ja schon kein "Anfänger" mehr. Eins rauf mit Mappe;-)
Übrigens was der Kollege da im Video nicht erwähnt hat ist, dass man Die Schrauben des Bremssattels mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen sollte. Wenn mich mein altes Gehirn nicht täuscht sind es 9NM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (14. April 2014)

Wohnt ein spectral Fahrer von euch in Sachsen oder Thrüringen? 
Ich würde mich gerne mal drauf setzen


----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Wohnt ein spectral Fahrer von euch in Sachsen oder Thrüringen?
> Ich würde mich gerne mal drauf setzen


----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

Nähe Chemnitz, allerdings hab ich ein 29er in größe S


----------



## rnReaper (14. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Nähe Chemnitz, allerdings hab ich ein 29er in größe S



Wo bleiben denn die Bilder?


----------



## MTBKompase (14. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Nähe Chemnitz, allerdings hab ich ein 29er in größe S



Chemnitz wäre schonmal sehr gut 
Wohne auch in Chemnitz 
Aber 29er passt leider nicht 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

Ist halt original, ohne Umbauten.


----------



## rnReaper (14. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Ist halt original, ohne Umbauten.



Das klingt so abwertend .

Ich finds geil.. erste mal, das ich den S-Rahmen sehe


----------



## HeldDerNation (14. April 2014)

Und das erste 29er im Forum, oder?


----------



## rnReaper (14. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

Es war bei weitem nicht abwertend gemeint. Obwohl es verbesserungspotenzial gäbe. Zumindest nach meinen Anforderungen und Vorlieben


----------



## lantama (14. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Es war bei weitem nicht abwertend gemeint. Obwohl es verbesserungspotenzial gäbe. Zumindest nach meinen Anforderungen und Vorlieben



Erst mal Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike. Ausserdem der Beweis, dass es das auch wirklich in 29" gibt 
Wie ist denn so der erste Eindruck. Liest sich nicht wirklich euphorisch ........ oder?


----------



## Beebob (14. April 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Spectral AL9.9 EX. Ist dieses Bike für einen Enduroeinsatz, auf Grund der Enduroparts, geeignet oder würdet ihr eher sagen - dieses Bike wäre trotzdem immer noch ein Tourenfully mit gelegendlichen Abstechern ins härtere Gelände.
Wie schätzt ihr die jumpeigenschaften ein? Bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

[


lantama schrieb:


> Erst mal Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike. Ausserdem der Beweis, dass es das auch wirklich in 29" gibt
> Wie ist denn so der erste Eindruck. Liest sich nicht wirklich euphorisch ........ oder?


Ich bin da eher recht ruhig. Es fahrt


----------



## rnReaper (14. April 2014)




----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

Erster Eindruck. Spectral 29" geht richtig gut bergab und meine Befürchtungen das es unhandlich in kurven sei haben sich nicht bestätigt. Obwohl nie nervös ,gehen kurven in jedem Radius. Insgesamt sehr entspannt sitzposition (173cm schrittlänge 81cm) bergauf wie erwartet keine Rakete aber mit anderen Reifen sollte da was gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (14. April 2014)

Was für Reifen hast Du im Auge ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> ...bergauf wie erwartet keine Rakete aber mit anderen Reifen sollte da was gehen.


Da reicht es, den Hinterreifen zu wechseln. Für normale Touren bei dem aktuellen Wetter sollte der Conti Race King RS mit Black Chili eine gute Wahl sein.


----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

Werd hier in der Gegend um Chemnitz wohl 
eine Mischung aus xking und raceking nehmen das als 2.2 racesport. Bin bisher hier auch immer leicht Reifen ohne große Pannen gefahren deshalb dann der Versuch. Auch wenn es vielleicht für das Rad nicht artgerecht erscheinen mag.


----------



## Marc1973 (14. April 2014)

Schon wieder Verspätung für's 9nuller SL.....von der dreizehnten auf die sechzehnte Woche.....jetzt achtzehnte.....
Da wird meiner Urlaubsplanung einiges an Flexibilität abverlangt....aber dafür gab es schon ein Hummer 2 tool und jetzt noch ein
Halstuch obendrauf.......


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (14. April 2014)

Bei mir hängt mein Speci seit Freitag Abend Start Packetzentrum. Seitdem hat sich an der Sendung nichts getan. Ist doch auch nicht normal, oder?.....kanns nämlich kaum erwarten


----------



## Ric182 (14. April 2014)

19RocKStaR74 schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt mein Speci seit Freitag Abend Start Packetzentrum. Seitdem hat sich an der Sendung nichts getan. Ist doch auch nicht normal, oder?.....kanns nämlich kaum erwarten


Welches hast du bestellt? Farbe, Größe?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## carasc (14. April 2014)

[QUOTRic182, post: 11904707, member: 301178"]Welches hast du bestellt? Farbe, Größe?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Mein rad war innerhalb eines Tages da


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (14. April 2014)

Speci 8.0 / Stealth / Größe L


----------



## Beebob (14. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04...arel-ein-erlkoenig-wie-aus-der-autoindustrie/

und der Verkäufer sagt noch - da kommt demnächst ein neues Enduro in Carbon ;-)


----------



## Dickie76 (15. April 2014)

Aber mit der hässlichen Lackierung will das doch keiner haben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinzl (15. April 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Speci 29 7.9 XL in black sea? Ist heute fertig montiert worden und müsste in Koblenz im Show Room abgeholt werden.

Hatte mir auch dass 7.0 in L bestellt und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ilikedirt (15. April 2014)

19RocKStaR74 schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt mein Speci seit Freitag Abend Start Packetzentrum. Seitdem hat sich an der Sendung nichts getan. Ist doch auch nicht normal, oder?.....kanns nämlich kaum erwarten


Sieht bei mir so ähnlich aus, hoffe das wird nur zu langsam aktualisiert auf der DHL Seite, ansonsten sollen die gelbroten Engel mal Fett auf die Kette bekommen


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. April 2014)

Heinzl: Richtiges Bike -  falsche Farbe :-(


----------



## rnReaper (15. April 2014)

Mensch.. Wieviele brauchen denn hier n xl Rahmen in grey/red.. Könnt ihr nix anderes nehmen?


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. April 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Aber mit der hässlichen Lackierung will das doch keiner haben oder?


Demnächst bauen die Hersteller noch Kunststoffteile an die Rahmen ihrer Erlkönige.... Tsts


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Mensch.. Wieviele brauchen denn hier n xl Rahmen in grey/red.. Könnt ihr nix anderes nehmen?


Wollte eigentlich das Rot!


----------



## rnReaper (15. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich das Rot!



Kann ich gut verstehen.. Würde L passen, hätte ich das evtl auch genommen. Aber das ist ne Wahl zwischen Gold und Platin .. Meteorgrey/red ist hier bei Platin


----------



## lantama (15. April 2014)

heinzl schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einem Speci 29 7.9 XL in black sea? Ist heute fertig montiert worden und müsste in Koblenz im Show Room abgeholt werden.
> 
> Hatte mir auch dass 7.0 in L bestellt und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Hab auch 7.9 XL grey/red bestellt. Ist schon verlockend, da ich die Warterei langsam satt habe . Wie würde das denn laufen? Hast Du denen gesagt, dass du das nicht holst?

7.0 in L und 7.9 in XL? Das muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## rnReaper (15. April 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Hab auch 7.9 XL grey/red bestellt. Ist schon verlockend, da ich die Warterei langsam satt habe . Wie würde das denn laufen? Hast Du denen gesagt, dass du das nicht holst?
> 
> 7.0 in L und 7.9 in XL? Das muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?



Na, ich denke mal, er will in erster Linie n L mit 650B .. Aber da er grenzwertige Körpermaße haben könnte und sich net sicher ist, hat er direkt zwei Bikes bestellt, damit er net solange auf das andere warten muss, wenn es bei dir Probefahrt nicht so gut passt?!

Ich würde es so machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (15. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Na, ich denke mal, er will in erster Linie n L mit 650B .. Aber da er grenzwertige Körpermaße haben könnte und sich net sicher ist, hat er direkt zwei Bikes bestellt, damit er net solange auf das andere warten muss, wenn es bei dir Probefahrt nicht so gut passt?!
> 
> Ich würde es so machen



Ja, ok. Ist ja auch nicht mein Bereich. Hauptsache man hat was passendes gefunden. Las nur hier irgendwo, dass das 29er "größer ausfällt". Daher hatte ich gedacht, man macht das im Zweifel anders herum.


----------



## Morphy_8 (15. April 2014)

Reaper: Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang


----------



## heinzl (15. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Na, ich denke mal, er will in erster Linie n L mit 650B .. Aber da er grenzwertige Körpermaße haben könnte und sich net sicher ist, hat er direkt zwei Bikes bestellt, damit er net solange auf das andere warten muss, wenn es bei dir Probefahrt nicht so gut passt?!
> 
> Ich würde es so machen



Perfekt analysiert 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (15. April 2014)

@heinzl
wenn du mit dem 7.0er in "L" zufrieden bist, verrat uns bitte noch deine grenzwertigen Maße?


----------



## heinzl (15. April 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> @heinzl
> wenn du mit dem 7.0er in "L" zufrieden bist, verrat uns bitte noch deine grenzwertigen Maße?



Aber gerne: 

1,89 m / SL 89 cm


----------



## Luckboxx (15. April 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage !!! Welche Pedalen Fahrt ihr am Spectral ?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone



DMR Vault [Mg]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (16. April 2014)

heinzl schrieb:


> Aber gerne:
> 
> 1,89 m / SL 89 cm


Genau wie ich, da freu ich mich ja nu umso mehr auf mein EX in "L"


----------



## Ringmaul (16. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen.. Würde L passen, hätte ich das evtl auch genommen. Aber das ist ne Wahl zwischen Gold und Platin .. Meteorgrey/red ist hier bei Platin



Platin find ich hässlich!


----------



## rnReaper (16. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Platin find ich hässlich!



du bist hässlich


----------



## tin85 (16. April 2014)

Mein Liefertermin wurde heute um 5 -7 Werktage verschoben. Wie ist eure Erfahrung machen die des jetzt jede Woche so oder kommt es dann um 1 Woche verzögert.??????


----------



## Ringmaul (17. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> du bist hässlich


Sehr kreativ, Kleiner!
Viel Spaß noch beim Warten..

@über mir: ich denke, länger werden die nicht verschieben.
Sonst sagen sie ja auch direkt mal 3-4 Wochen oder mehr an.


----------



## elenore69 (17. April 2014)

Ich hab ein Spectral AL in Größe S, jetzt hab ich mir diesen Flaschenhalter gekauft:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...3849;page=1;menu=1000,5,221,223;mid=155;pgc=0 

Leider bekomme ich da eine 750ml Flasche sehr schwer rein steht oben am Rahmen.

Hat noch wer andere seitliche Flaschenhalter probiert die etwas tiefer sitzen ?


----------



## tbec (17. April 2014)

Also ich hab diesen hier. 
http://www.elite-it.com/de/products/cannibal-side-trinkflaschenhalter/
Allerdings beim 8.0 und ner 0,5 Flasche da hab ich gar keine Problem !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. April 2014)

Beim Spectral 9.0 EX sind die Terminschwankungen zur Zeit echt extrem. (bei Größe M)Erst KW 21, am nächsten Tag KW 18, dann KW 24 und heute KW 17...
Vielecht steckt da eine Marketingstrategie dahinter?


----------



## Timo S. (17. April 2014)

Beim "L" mal ausverkauft, dann wieder lieferbar....


----------



## LasseChristian (17. April 2014)

hat jemand ein spectral 9ex in m bestellt und damals kw21 vorhergesagt bekommen und bekommt es dann jetzt nächste woche? würd mich ja doch mal interessieren. ein fehler scheint es nicht zu sein, war heute morgen auf kw18 und jetzt auf kw17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. April 2014)

Vielleicht haben ja ein paar Leute storniert als sie gesehen haben das der Strive Nachfolger so ähnlich ausschaut


----------



## Twoari (18. April 2014)

Die freundliche dame am telefon hat mir heute gesagt, dass man z.Zt. nicht auf diese angaben gehen kann. Bei mir war anfänglich mal kw 18, dann wurde auf 21 verschoben und dies soll angeblich auch der liefertermin sein. Ich hab sie genau auf diese veränderungen bei den angaben angesprochen, aber eben, leider war meine hoffnung schnell wieder verflogen


----------



## Glitschy (18. April 2014)

Jungs ich hab mein Bike seit Gestern, jetz muss ich los - der Berg ruft usw.
Wegen Setup bin ich mal gespannt ... Und Kabelverlegung der Reverb is nix, da muss man noch optimieren.

LG an alle!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## carasc (18. April 2014)

elen69 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Spectral AL in Größe S, jetzt hab ich mir diesen Flaschenhalter gekauft:
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...3849;page=1;menu=1000,5,221,223;mid=155;pgc=0
> 
> Leider bekomme ich da eine 750ml Flasche sehr schwer rein steht oben am Rahmen.
> ...


Denk beim s rahmen wird es immer schwierig. Hab nen bbb und ne camelback Flasche 610 ml passt. Aber die ISO Variante geht schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Fabigelb (18. April 2014)

Also ich habe auch das Spectral 9.0 EX in M bestellt (ich meine Ende Oktober war das) und damaliger Liefertermin stand bei 14. KW. 
Im Februar dann die Mail, von wegen Liefertermin auf 18. KW verschoben und seit dem nichts mehr gehört...
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das der Termin eingehalten wird.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LasseChristian (18. April 2014)

tja da haben welche nach dir bestellt und es schon zu hause..


----------



## Fabigelb (18. April 2014)

Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen andere... 
Wär ja mal geil ein paar clips zu finden, von denen die das schon haben! Ich würde die warterei ein wenig erträglicher machen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (18. April 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab mein Bike seit Gestern, jetz muss ich los - der Berg ruft usw.
> Wegen Setup bin ich mal gespannt ... Und Kabelverlegung der Reverb is nix, da muss man noch optimieren.
> 
> LG an alle!
> ...


Dein Zug vom Remote der Reverb scheint gamz schön lang zu sein!
Bei mir find ich es ja auch schon recht lang, aber bei dir steht der ja richtig ab!
Ich hab versucht so viel wie möglich in das Sattelrohr zu legen/drücken!


----------



## Stoneagebiker (18. April 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen andere...
> Wär ja mal geil ein paar clips zu finden, von denen die das schon haben! Ich würde die warterei ein wenig erträglicher machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Schau mal auf Seite 34(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-34#post-11885712), da gibt es einen Bericht mit Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (18. April 2014)

Ja, danke. Aber das ist leider das einzige... Und habe es mir auch schon einige male gegeben!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Glitschy (18. April 2014)

So Jungs - Tour zu Ende!

Mein Bericht: Bergauf ... Bin ich froh, dass ich L genommen habe! Wer es treten kann, kämpft ab einer gewissen Steigung mit dem Vorderrad, aber das is dann schon extrem.

Bike-Park bergab: die Bremsen sollten Ihre Schmiere verloren haben  ... Die Elixir 5 ist bisschen schwach / mir wurden die Unterarme am Ende weich - muss man halt wissen und sicherlich trainieren 

Fahrwerk: die Gabel vorn spricht noch nich wirklich gut an, aber das gibt sich sicher. Hinten top bei 13 Bar.
Die Balance is Mega fein, die ganz großen Kicker habe ich ausgelassen, die kleineren gehen super! Wir haben hier halt einfach kein Torque unterm A.... das muss man wissen und die Cracks halt dann doch vorbeilassen  wobei ich da sicherlich der limitierende Faktor war!

Jetz zu dem was mich echt nervt:
Die Züge sind unter aller Sau verlegt. Alle zulang. Bei der Reverb sehe ich das ja noch ein, da kann Canyon nicht wissen wie weit die rausgezogen wird. Aber auch die Bremsleitungen, vor allem die vordere, ist zulang und nach einem Tag ist der Lack vorne am Steuerrohr schon weg - inkl Canyon Logo! Naja ... Selber schuld.

Das RAW ist ohnehin recht mackenempfindlich man sieht halt jede Scheuerstelle. Sieht halt dann Rough und used aus - mir taugt das. Was ich weniger cool finde sind die Schweissnähte ... Die sind nicht fein, was man durch den fehlenden Lack halt ganz besonders sieht.
Solange sie halten soll's mir recht sein ... Aber fein is anders!

So ... Ich tüftle ma weiter und freu mich wenn einer ne coole Zugverlegung postet.

Glitsch.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (18. April 2014)

was für werte haste denn wenn du froh bist L genommen zu haben ?


----------



## tbec (18. April 2014)

Das stimmt die vordere  Bremsleitung ist definitiv zu lang. Stört mich bei meinem auch sehr. Wird wohl geändert werden müssen !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Glitschy (19. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> was für werte haste denn wenn du froh bist L genommen zu haben ?



Ich bin 183 mit SL 85 laut Canyon also ein M Kandidat. Ein 50er Vorbau wäre eine Überlegung - für Touren finde ich es aktuell aber sehr angenehm etwas länger. ... Wichtiger is Leitungen kürzen!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red_Herring (19. April 2014)

Vergleichstest Trailbikes: Canyon Spectral AL 8.0
http://enduro-mtb.com/vergleichstest-trailbikes-canyon-spectral-al-8-0-0/

http://enduro-mtb.com/vergleichstest-acht-einsteiger-trailbikes-im-einsatz/


Betreffs des 9.0 EX aus dem Test des Teibun:

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-alutech-teibun-1-0-v1/
"Positiv fällt die RockShox Revelation Federgabel auf; wie bereits von der Pike gewohnt, bleibt auch sie in steilem Gelände oder beim Anbremsen hoch im Federweg – so bleibt die Geometrie des Rades erhalten und Überschlagsgefühle kommen erst gar nicht auf."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (19. April 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Ich bin 183 mit SL 85 laut Canyon also ein M Kandidat. Ein 50er Vorbau wäre eine Überlegung - für Touren finde ich es aktuell aber sehr angenehm etwas länger.



Fast gleiche Maße wie bei mir: 182 & 87 SL, L passte super. MIr kamen die Leitungen im Showroom garnich solang vor....


----------



## Timo S. (19. April 2014)

Tönt doch schon mal gut für die Rev
Was mich brennend interessiert wären die Roam LR, da würd ich gerne mal von den EX Fahrern hören ob die sie die als zu schmal empfinden bei etwas härter Gangart.


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (19. April 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> So Jungs - Tour zu Ende!
> 
> Mein Bericht: Bergauf ... Bin ich froh, dass ich L genommen habe! Wer es treten kann, kämpft ab einer gewissen Steigung mit dem Vorderrad, aber das is dann schon extrem.
> 
> ...


Ich hab heute die Schalthebel und Bremsen weiter nach außen verlegt, da ich finde, das diese zu weit vom Griff entfernt sind.
Ist das bei dir/euch auch so?

@all 
Ich bin  ca. 184 Schrittlänge 88cm und hab auch Rahmengröße L...war auch die richtige Wahl!


----------



## Ric182 (19. April 2014)

Servus, wiegt jemand von euch spectral Fahrer um die 65kg und kann mit sagen wieviel druck ihr in Gabel und Dämpfer habt? Und was haltet ihr von dem Standart Sattel auf den 7.0?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (19. April 2014)

der druck richtet sich doch nach deinem pers. vorlieben und deinem sag.das kann schon mal sehr unterschiedlich zu den anderen sein.


----------



## heinzl (19. April 2014)

19RocKStaR74 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die Schalthebel und Bremsen weiter nach außen verlegt, da ich finde, das diese zu weit vom Griff entfernt sind.
> Ist das bei dir/euch auch so?



Also ich hab meine bremsen und schalthebel weiter nach innen verlegt 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (19. April 2014)

Kann doch jeder so machen wie es ihm persönlich gefällt. Mir liegt es auch besser wenn alles möglichst weit außen ist. Nur weil die Masse es so macht muß es noch lange nicht für einen selbst passen und gut sein. Ich verstehe gar nicht wo das Problem liegt die 4 Schrauben zu lösen und es einfach mal zu testen.Notfalls wieder auf die alte Position und gut ist...tse tse tse


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gar nicht wo das Problem liegt die 4 Schrauben zu lösen und es einfach mal zu testen.


Die Handmuskulatur und -haltung degeneriert bei manch einem in der heutigen Zeit leicht zur Forums-Tipp-Haltung...die ist suboptimal fürs Selberschrauben


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (19. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Kann doch jeder so machen wie es ihm persönlich gefällt. Mir liegt es auch besser wenn alles möglichst weit außen ist. Nur weil die Masse es so macht muß es noch lange nicht für einen selbst passen und gut sein. Ich verstehe gar nicht wo das Problem liegt die 4 Schrauben zu lösen und es einfach mal zu testen.Notfalls wieder auf die alte Position und gut ist...tse tse tse


 wer hat denn hier Probleme...cha cha cha


----------



## Hips (19. April 2014)

Wäre jemand so nett beim 650B in M mir die Maße:

Tretlagermitte - Oberkante des Sitzrohr (d.h., die direkte Verbindungsstrecke und nicht parallel zur Oberkante) und
Oberkante des Sitzrohr - Unterkante der Verbindung zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr
zu geben?

Ich habe noch eine 38cm Reverb und würde ggf die verbaute (42cm) als Neuwertig verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (19. April 2014)

Sind die Standardgriffe am 9.0 Ex wirklich so schwach? Was sind Eure Alternativen, Ergon GE1, GA1 oder Andere?


----------



## Badsimson (19. April 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Sind die Standardgriffe am 9.0 Ex wirklich so schwach? Was sind Eure Alternativen, Ergon GE1, GA1 oder Andere?


Hab zwar kein EX aber habe beide Griffe von Ergon, finde die GE1 besser!


----------



## Glitschy (19. April 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Servus, wiegt jemand von euch spectral Fahrer um die 65kg und kann mit sagen wieviel druck ihr in Gabel und Dämpfer habt? Und was haltet ihr von dem Standart Sattel auf den 7.0?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Also die Einstellungen von mir kannst du sicher nicht übernehmen, da ich sicherlich Fahrfertig mit Trinkblase und Rucksack 80 Kilo habe.

Der Sattel ist eigentlich ein Witz und Alles über 2h würd ich damit nicht fahren. Werde mir auch hier ein Flite draufmachen, den fahr ich seit 14 Jahren auf allen Rädern. Gibt es mittlerweile ähnliche gute Alternativen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ric182 (20. April 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Also die Einstellungen von mir kannst du sicher nicht übernehmen, da ich sicherlich Fahrfertig mit Trinkblase und Rucksack 80 Kilo habe.
> 
> Der Sattel ist eigentlich ein Witz und Alles über 2h würd ich damit nicht fahren. Werde mir auch hier ein Flite draufmachen, den fahr ich seit 14 Jahren auf allen Rädern. Gibt es mittlerweile ähnliche gute Alternativen?
> 
> ...


Rucksack, Trinkblase und alles hab ich auch immer dabei. Wegen einen Sattel bin ich schon länger am schauen. Ich weiß nicht ob der von ergon was für längere Touren ist? Habe vielleicht an den specialized phenom gedacht. Ich weiß es noch nicht. Habe mir jetzt 2 mal den nobby nic bestellt. Der Mountain King ist mir zu breit. Also wer 2 Stück gebrauchen kann einfach melden  hatte den nobby auf meinem nerve und war eigentlich zufrieden damit.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar98 (20. April 2014)

Hi,
wollte mal fragen, ob es Erfahrungen mit dem 29" Modell des Spectral im Enduro Bereich gibt? Also speziell auf etwas härteren Stecken?


----------



## Morphy_8 (20. April 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mal fragen, ob es Erfahrungen mit dem 29" Modell des Spectral im Enduro Bereich gibt? Also speziell auf etwas härteren Stecken?


  - und was ich mir mit meinen 95kg nackig erlauben darf... Evtl muss ich noch weiter abspecken - 10kg sind schon runter seit der Bestellung hihi


----------



## lest (21. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir gerade das Spectral 29er zu bestellen. *Entweder 7.9 oder 8.9*.
Kann mir da jemand den Preisunterschied erklären? Sind die XM 1501 so viel besser als die M1700?
Die XT Komponenten wären mir ohnehin lieber als die X0 Komponenten, von dem her reduziert es sich bei mir tatsächlich auf das Laufrad. Zu den Cockpit Elementen kann ich nichts sagen - da kenne ich weder die einen noch die anderen. Meinungen?

Und ist es ggf. möglich sich bei der Auslieferung ein härteres Dämpfer Setup zu wünschen?
Ich war neulich vor Ort und fand das Tune etwas weich... auch mit 220 psi bei ~90kg.


----------



## filiale (21. April 2014)

xt ist qualitativ ne kleine stufe über X0.egal ob du das jetzt lieber magst oder nicht.je leichter die laufräder desto teurer sind sie.die einen wiegen 1700gr die anderen 1500gr (namesbezeichnung).shimano ist günstiger im einkauf als sram. cockpitteile sind leichter.
daher kommt der preis.es lohnt sich immer die nächst höhere stufe zu holen weil im nachhinein diese preise als endkunde nicht erreicht werden können.vorausgesetzt dir gefallen die teile bzgl. schaltung.
wegen gewicht:es ist nicht wichtig ob du 90 oder 80 wiegst.es geht um die leichtigkeit wie du rad rumwirbeln kannst.beispiel:stell dir vor du fährst ein kinderrad mit 6kg.ich denke du verstehst das du spielerich damit umgehen kannst weil klein und leicht.so ist das auch bei den grossen rädern. weniger kreiselkräfte bergauf merkt man sofort.schön leichtfüßig.


----------



## Gunnar98 (21. April 2014)

Hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen:
1.Wie läuft das bei Canyon mit dem Testen? Einfach hinfahren?
2.Könnte mal einer checken, ob der Hinterbau in der Lage ist 5mm mehr als die 51mm des Dämpferhubs ein zu federn?

Alle beiden Fragen beziehen sich auf das 29" Modell. Bin ziemlich heiß drauf, habe allerdings vor etwas mehr Richtung All Mountain+ (wie Canyon das nennt) bzw. Enduro zu gehen (bin 1,94m groß, denke da passt 29" auch für so Geschichten). Gibt es hierzu evt Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storcky (21. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> die einen wiegen 1700gr die anderen 1500gr (namesbezeichnung).



...schön wärs!


----------



## Morphy_8 (21. April 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir gerade das Spectral 29er zu bestellen. *Entweder 7.9 oder 8.9*.


Also ich finde das 7.9 hat nen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.  Ich hätte jedoch gerne die XT Kurbel -  soll deutlich steifer &  günstiger als die Turbine sein - ich werde es ja sehen...


----------



## carasc (21. April 2014)

Ich fahr es bei 85kg hinten mit 150psi ohne Durchschlag. Und die am 6.9 verbaute raceface kurbel erscheint mir nicht Do als ob sie zu weich wäre.


----------



## filiale (21. April 2014)

storcky schrieb:


> ...schön wärs!


aber der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen beiden ist nach wie vor 200gr...und das zählt


----------



## Terenze (21. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> xt ist qualitativ ne kleine stufe über X0.



Qualitativ, habe ich mir von Canyon MA sagen lassen und in einigen Magazinen gelesen, ist X0 ein bisschen *über* XT - abgesehn vom Gewichtsunterschied (~200g).



Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> 1.Wie läuft das bei Canyon mit dem Testen? Einfach hinfahren?
> 2.Könnte mal einer checken, ob der Hinterbau in der Lage ist 5mm mehr als die 51mm des Dämpferhubs ein zu federn?
> 
> Alle beiden Fragen beziehen sich auf das 29" Modell. Bin ziemlich heiß drauf, habe allerdings vor etwas mehr Richtung All Mountain+ (wie Canyon das nennt) bzw. Enduro zu gehen (bin 1,94m groß, denke da passt 29" auch für so Geschichten). Gibt es hierzu evt Erfahrungen?



1. Genau, einfach hinfahren und bisschen Zeit mitbringen. SA morgens kanns schonmal 1-2 Stunden dauern. Aber wenn du an der Reihe bist, kannst du alle Bikes fahren, die sie da haben  Der MA "gehört" dann ganz dir und du kannst mal beide Schaltungen fahren und merkst auch, was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## filiale (21. April 2014)

Ne Grundsatzdiskussion zwischen X0 und XT führt hier zu nichts, XTR soll auch "besser" sein als XT, weil es "leichter" und teurer ist, aber mit dem Gewicht verbunden ist es auch filigraner und somit bedingt anfälliger / verschleißfreudiger. Mir ist die eigene Er*fahr*ung wichtiger als Bike Magazine die von Herstellern gesponsert werden. X0 schaltet sich eben anders als XT (Knackigkeit, Präzession etc.). Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (21. April 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir gerade das Spectral 29er zu bestellen. *Entweder 7.9 oder 8.9*.
> Kann mir da jemand den Preisunterschied erklären? Sind die XM 1501 so viel besser als die M1700?
> ...



Hallo, ich hatte die gleiche Überlegung. Ich habe mich für das 7.9 entscheiden weil:
1. Ich lieber XT habe und somit das 7.9 meinen Vorstellungen am ehesten entspricht.
2. Die Laufräder so oder so nicht optimal sind. Sprich ich werde die M1700 verkaufen und mir einen LRS mit 25mm Maulweite innen kaufen. Ich wiege über 100KG. Da ergibt das so oder so Sinn.
3. Preis-Leistung meiner Ansicht nach beim 7.9 am besten ist.

Hast du noch dicke die 50 Euro für ein neues Dämpfersetup übrig


----------



## haga67 (21. April 2014)

Ich finde beide vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis top. Ich persönlich würde vor allem auf Grund der kompletten X0 das 8.9 nehmen.
Habe die Gruppe an meinem Bike und finde Schaltung und Bremsen sowohl von der Funktion als auch von der Wertigkeit mega . Dazu den gefrästen Vorbau, das aufgeräumte Cockpit mit Bremse, Schaltung und Reverb an einer Schelle und die leichteren (und breiteren ?) Laufräder - das wäre mein 29er Specki.

Wenn Du auf jeden Fall eine XT-Schaltung möchtest würde ich aber das 7.9 nehmen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (21. April 2014)

Diskussion auf - für mich - sehr hohem Niveau...  Fahre noch 7fach XT Daumenhebel mit 8 Ritzel...


----------



## lest (21. April 2014)

Ist das bei der X0 nicht so, dass man sowohl hoch als auch runter mit dem daumen schalten muss?
Ich war ja die Tage in Koblenz... aber sowas hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts natürlich nicht geachtet... da ist mir das mit bekannte Shimano Prinzip(?) deutlich lieber.



lantama schrieb:


> 2. Die Laufräder so oder so nicht optimal sind. Sprich ich werde die M1700 verkaufen und mir einen LRS mit 25mm Maulweite innen kaufen.



Das dachte ich mir auch schon... aber da ich nicht glaube dass man für die LRS so viel bekommt, würde ich sie trotzdem erstmal hart ran nehmen.



Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das 7.9 hat nen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.  Ich hätte jedoch gerne die XT Kurbel -  soll deutlich steifer &  günstiger als die Turbine sein - ich werde es ja sehen...


Interessanter Punkt, das war mir zunächst nicht aufgefallen. So ne XT Kurbel kostet ja schon bisschen was...


----------



## Ringmaul (21. April 2014)

Leute, ihr bekommt 1a Teile zum schmalen Versender-Kurs und jetzt tut ihr so, als sei die Turbine eine Art Baumarktrad-Kurbel.
Weniger steif? Ich würde wetten, dass im Blindversuch hier keiner einen Unterschied merken wird.
Macht euch mal nicht gegenseitig unsicher, sondern freut euch und fahrt erstmal. 
Fachsimpeln ist ja schön und gut, aber man kann es auch übertreiben..
Filiale hat's eigentlich schon gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Morphy_8 (21. April 2014)

Hi Ringmaul,  
Hast ja recht.  Ist lamentieren auf hohem Niveau...  Ich denke ich werde bestimmt mit der Turbine auch happy sein...  Also nix mit Baumarkt-Abwertung.


----------



## lest (22. April 2014)

Ich hatte das auch rein auf den Preis bezogen, zur Qualität der RaceFace Kurbel kann ich leider rein garnichts sagen.
Mir ging es ja darum, den Preisunterschied zw. 7.9 uind 8.9 zu argumentieren. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das 7.9 ein gutes, wenn nicht sogar das bessere P/L-Verhältnis, hat.

Irgendjemand von euch kann das hier doch bestimmt beantworten, oder?:


lest schrieb:


> Ist das bei der X0 nicht so, dass man sowohl hoch als auch runter mit dem daumen schalten muss?


----------



## carasc (22. April 2014)

Sram schaltet komplett mit dem Daumen. Und Shimano kannst du entweder mit Daumen u Zeigefinger oder ebenfalls rein mit dem Daumen schalten.


----------



## lest (22. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Sram schaltet komplett mit dem Daumen. Und Shimano kannst du entweder mit Daumen u Zeigefinger oder ebenfalls rein mit dem Daumen schalten.



Perfekt, danke. Japan 1, USA 0.


----------



## carasc (22. April 2014)

So unterschiedlich ist das. Ich bin froh das Shimano endlich ebenfalls rein mit dem Daumen zu schalten ist. Sonst hätte ich gleich umbauen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (22. April 2014)

Echt? Ich finde das total gut bei Shimano. Hoch schalten (also leichterer Gang) muss ich in der Regel am Berg - da ziehe ich eher am Lenker, insofern finde ich hier das Schalten mit dem Daumen gut - der ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt entlastet.
Und umgekehrt genauso. Wenn ich bergab fahre und Geschwindigkeit aufnehme will ich meinen Daumen eigtl. am Lenker behalten, der Stabilität wegen, weil da jetzt der Druck drauf ist - und der Zeigefinger flexibel ist.


----------



## Ringmaul (22. April 2014)

Ist wie so oft Geschmacksache. Fand das früher auch toll, nun mag ich das bei sram lieber.
Ich könnte mich aber auch jederzeit wieder anpassen und das Gegenteil behaupten.
Es gibt hier keine Wahrheit für alle. Zum Glück.


----------



## lantama (22. April 2014)

Eine Frage noch zum Vergleich 7.9 / 8.9. Was mich schon sehr verwundert sind die Gewichtsangaben von Canyon. Das 7.9 wird mit 13,1 und das 8.9 mit 12,9kg angegeben. Das wäre so alleine in etwa der Unterschied der Laufräder. Und der Rest?


----------



## carasc (22. April 2014)

Ist wohl reine gewöhnung. Ich komm halt von Sram. Und möchte das schalten mit dem Daumen und den druckpunkt. Hat Shui aber nachgelegt. Ist auch fein. Und wenn Mann mit xt jetzt sogar 2gänge auf einmal in beide Richtungen schalten kann haben sie sogar nen Gewissen Vorsprung. Zumindest bei 2x10 Schaltungen


----------



## ecke32 (22. April 2014)

Hallo, 
hat jemand in der näheren Umgebung von Sindelfingen, Böblingen oder Stuttgart ein Spectral AL 27,5 in L, 
auf dem ich mal Probesitzen könnte?
Habe seit einer Woche das Spectral in Größe M. 
Meine Schrittlänge ist 87 cm, Körpergröße 178 cm.
Bin mir inzwischen voll unsicher ob M die richtige Wahl ist, da ich laut Canyon PPS genau zwischen M und L liege.
Hab leider nicht die Zeit zum testen bis nach Koblenz zu fahren.

Grüße


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Ist wohl reine gewöhnung. Ich komm halt von Sram. Und möchte das schalten mit dem Daumen und den druckpunkt. Hat Shui aber nachgelegt. Ist auch fein. Und wenn Mann mit xt jetzt sogar 2gänge auf einmal in beide Richtungen schalten kann haben sie sogar nen Gewissen Vorsprung. Zumindest bei 2x10 Schaltungen



Du kannst bei der Shimano XT 2x10 (ich hab sie) 4 Gänge auf einmal mit dem Daumen runterschalten (gerade getestet) und 1 Gang mit Daumen / Zeigefinger hochschalten.


----------



## seelenfrieden (22. April 2014)

Nach 2 Wochen auf dem 9.0ex hier mal meine 5 cent zu ein paar Sachen, die hier oft diskutiert werden. Vielleicht hilf es ja dem einen oder anderen in seiner Entscheidungsfindung. 
- Aus dem Karton insgesamt wirklich sau gutes Trailbike. Singletrails, welliges Gelände, enge Kehren - alles Top. Bergauf für mich sensationell, da ich 2kg mehr gewohnt war. Für den Marathon Fahrer, der bisher auf CC-Feilen unterwegs war, wird die Front zu früh steigen, mir ist das völlig egal. Bergab...hm. Einerseits top Hinterbau (blöder, ausgelutschter Satz, aber er passt hier leider: Man hat eigentlich das Gefühl von mehr Federweg) andererseits..hmm..ich bin mir nicht sicher. Dazu unten noch was.
- X01 1x11: Der Wahnsinn. Warum bin ich nicht letztes Jahr schon damit gefahren? Wer's noch nie ausprobiert hat - macht es. Sofern ihr euch nicht dauernd im alpinen Gelände bewegt und auf den Rettungsring angewiesen seid - es gibt imo nicht besseres. Kein Klappern, kein Rasseln und absolut perfektes Schalten. Aber: 34/42 ist auf Sachen wie z.B. den Isartrails top - sobald es länger/steiler den Berg hoch geht bin ich damit raus. Durfte am WE zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder schieben lernen, weil nichts mehr ging... 30er Kettenblatt sollte da Abhilfe schaffen. Trotzdem kann ich schon mal sagen: Nie wieder was anderes auf dem Trailbike. 
- Sattel: Für mich Horror. Erste längere Tour und ich hatte Schmerzen aus der hintersten Hölle. Alter Sattel drauf, alles gut. 
- Griffe: Gingen für mich nicht. So  gar nicht. Getauscht gegen Ergon GE1. Top!
- Elixir 7 Trail Bremsen: Haben mich mit eher unterdurchschnittlicher Leistung überrascht. fangen doch relativ früh an zu faden. Imo aber nicht wild. 
- RockShox Revelation: Hmmmmmmm. Ja, sie funktioniert gut, wer eher gemäßigt mit dem Fokus auf Touren unterwegs ist, der wird damit sicher happy - ich nicht. die 32er Rohre sind einfach eine Nummer zu larifari. Hatte schon länger nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass mit die Gabel gleich am Unterrohr ansteht, weil sie sich so stark verwindet. Dürfte Blödsinn sein, fühlt sich für mich aber so an. Egal - 160er Pike ist bestellt und kommt iwann die Woche rein, dann sollte da Ruhe sein. 
- Rahmengröße/Downhillperformance: Ich packe die beiden Begriffe mal zusammen, da die Rahmengröße für mich absolut nur in einer Fahrsituation Einfluss hat: Vollgas bergab. Ich fahre bei 180 einen M Rahmen. Was auf verspielten Trails (und auch bergauf) super funktioniert. Wird es schneller und gröber denke ich viel zu oft "F...., mir fehlen ein paar Zentimeter"  Das Bike ist dann relativ nervös. Der Reach ist imo eigentlich ok, ich stehe super auf dem Rad. Ich hätte lieber ein wenig mehr Radstand für mehr Laufruhe. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich mit der Pike anfühlt. Also zur Frage ob M oder L (bei um die 180cm): Man kann es nicht pauschal sagen. Besser man überlegt sich genau, was man lieber/öfter mit dem Bike macht. Fährt man 80% der Zeit (wie ich) auf den z.B. Isartrails ist man mit M super beraten. Ist man eher vollgas Bergab unterwegs: nehmt ein L.


----------



## rnReaper (22. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen auf dem 9.0ex hier mal meine 5 cent zu ein paar Sachen, die hier oft diskutiert werden. Vielleicht hilf es ja dem einen oder anderen in seiner Entscheidungsfindung.
> - Aus dem Karton insgesamt wirklich sau gutes Trailbike. Singletrails, welliges Gelände, enge Kehren - alles Top. Bergauf für mich sensationell, da ich 2kg mehr gewohnt war. Für den Marathon Fahrer, der bisher auf CC-Feilen unterwegs war, wird die Front zu früh steigen, mir ist das völlig egal. Bergab...hm. Einerseits top Hinterbau (blöder, ausgelutschter Satz, aber er passt hier leider: Man hat eigentlich das Gefühl von mehr Federweg) andererseits..hmm..ich bin mir nicht sicher. Dazu unten noch was.
> - X01 1x11: Der Wahnsinn. Warum bin ich nicht letztes Jahr schon damit gefahren? Wer's noch nie ausprobiert hat - macht es. Sofern ihr euch nicht dauernd im alpinen Gelände bewegt und auf den Rettungsring angewiesen seid - es gibt imo nicht besseres. Kein Klappern, kein Rasseln und absolut perfektes Schalten. Aber: 34/42 ist auf Sachen wie z.B. den Isartrails top - sobald es länger/steiler den Berg hoch geht bin ich damit raus. Durfte am WE zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder schieben lernen, weil nichts mehr ging... 30er Kettenblatt sollte da Abhilfe schaffen. Trotzdem kann ich schon mal sagen: Nie wieder was anderes auf dem Trailbike.
> - Sattel: Für mich Horror. Erste längere Tour und ich hatte Schmerzen aus der hintersten Hölle. Alter Sattel drauf, alles gut.
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen womit du Vergleiche ziehst? Speziell bei den Parts musste ja schon n gewissen Standard haben um sie so zu bewerten.

Ich behaupte mal Leute wie ich, die ihre Erfahrung nur auf Einsteigerbikes gemacht haben und jetzt aufrüsten, werden nicht groß merken ob die ne XT evtl doch besser gewesen wäre als ne 7 Trail und die Fox anders anspricht als die RockS?! 

Am Ende klingen Vergleich von Oben nach Unten immer so negativ :-O .. Also zB die "schlechte" Leistung der 7Trail.


----------



## dermute (22. April 2014)

Mein Spectral in L bin ich nun mehrfach kurz Probe gefahren und habe diverse male Probe gesessen. Mit 194cm bei 92er SL geht es gerade noch so. Man sitzt ziemlich aufrecht und das Bike wirkt total verspielt und 'klein'. Wenn man sowas mag, kann man bei der Größe sicher zuschlagen.
Für mich ist es nichts, es geht nun zurück an Canyon. :/ Schade das Canyon keine XL Rahmen anbietet, ein 29er wollt ich nicht.

Aber die passende Alternative steht auch schon zuhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (22. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Also zur Frage ob M oder L (bei um die 180cm): Man kann es nicht pauschal sagen. Besser man überlegt sich genau, was man lieber/öfter mit dem Bike macht. Fährt man 80% der Zeit (wie ich) auf den z.B. Isartrails ist man mit M super beraten. Ist man eher vollgas Bergab unterwegs: nehmt ein L.



Was hast du für ne SL?


----------



## filiale (22. April 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> aber die passende Alternative steht auch schon zuhaus



und....?


----------



## seelenfrieden (22. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen womit du Vergleiche ziehst? Speziell bei den Parts musste ja schon n gewissen Standard haben um sie so zu bewerten.
> 
> Ich behaupte mal Leute wie ich, die ihre Erfahrung nur auf Einsteigerbikes gemacht haben und jetzt aufrüsten, werden nicht groß merken ob die ne XT evtl doch besser gewesen wäre als ne 7 Trail und die Fox anders anspricht als die RockS?!
> 
> Am Ende klingen Vergleich von Oben nach Unten immer so negativ :-O .. Also zB die "schlechte" Leistung der 7Trail.



- ich lass mich jetzt nicht lange drüber aus, aber ja - ich denke, dass ich einen gewissen 'Standard' habe, um die Teile bewerten zu können. Im Prinzip vergleiche ich sie mit nichts, sondern habe nur versucht meine persönlichen, sicherlich nicht immer objektiven, Erfahrungen mit den Teilen am Bike aus dem Karton wiederzu geben. 

- Ein Einsteiger, der sich dieses Bike so kauft wird super happy sein. Mehr musste da gar nicht sagen.

- Ich vergleiche z.B. die Bremse mit nichts. Ich war nur überrascht, dass die Trailvariante (hatte am alten bike eine Elixir CR) auch 'relativ' schnell zu faden anfing. Nicht schlimm, aber spürbar. Um das in einen Vergleich zur alten Bremse zu setzen: Fühlen sich ziemlich gleich an für mich... (nur dass ich von der 4-kolben, etwas mehr Power erwartet hätte)


----------



## seelenfrieden (22. April 2014)

Terenze schrieb:


> Was hast du für ne SL?



Kein plan. Sorry.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (22. April 2014)

@seelenfrieden, danke für die ehrliche Einschätzung. Was hast Du denn jetzt für nen Sattel dran?


----------



## dermute (22. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> und....?


Slide Carbon 160 650B 8.0 mit XL Rahmen. Das passt bei meiner Größe deutlich besser, es fühlt sich auch erheblich länger an (am Anfang schon sehr ungewohnt, wenn man vom Spectral auf das Slide steigt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (22. April 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> @seelenfrieden, danke für die ehrliche Einschätzung. Was hast Du denn jetzt für nen Sattel dran?



hm. irgendeinen alten WTB Sattel. Kann dir das Model leider nicht sagen. Nicht schön, nicht leicht, aber wunderbar für meinen Hintern.

edit: WTB Silverado


----------



## Beebob (22. April 2014)

@seelenfrieden - genau so hatte ich mir das EX vorgestellt, wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich habe es zwar auch bestellt, allerdings habe ich schon Pläne, was ich alles tauschen werde. Revelation gegen Pike und die Bremsen Avid7 trail gegen Shimano XTR Trail.
Nur, da kauft man sich ein Bike für 3099.-Euro und muss nochmals ca. 1000.- Euro investieren, damit es perfekt ist.
...und wenn ich dann immer lese, die anderen Parts verkaufe ich dann bei Ebay. So wollte ich es auch machen, aber wer kauft die Rock Shox Revelation, wo doch alle die Pike haben wollen und die Avid 7 - will keiner haben. Es ist bekannt, dass die Bremse Fadingschwächen hat, die bis zum Totalausfall ......- naja, ich will jetzt nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Wenn ich schon 4000.- Euro ausgeben muss, dann könnte ich doch gleich ein Bike für 4000.- euro kaufen und wäre zufrieden.

Aber eins darf man nicht vergessen, dass Spectral ist ein Allmountainbike und wir wollen/machen daraus aber ein Endurobike - nur weil das Factory Team damit Endurorennen fährt, aber deren Spekis sehen ganz anders aus.
Habe schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt, warum und wann ein Speki in der Teamedition herauskommt - "nein so etwas ist nicht vorgesehen".
Vielleicht sollten die Enduroanhänger noch etwas mit dem Bikekauf warten, denn bald wird Canyon ein neues Endurobike herausbringen und da braucht man dann nichts mehr daran umbauen.


----------



## Vince Vega (22. April 2014)

Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von meinem 9.0 EX. Da ich bis jetzt noch nicht in wirklich sehr grobem Gelände unterwegs war kann ich über die Steifigkeit der Revelation nicht viel berichten. Auf den Touren die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin habe ich gegenüber meiner alten Fox36 keine spürbaren Unterschiede feststellen können ausser dass die Rockshox von Anfang an schon besser lief als die Fox.

Grösse M ist mit meinen 1.72m perfekt, auch wenn die Sitzposition doch etwas gedrungener ist als auf dem Spicy, negativ ist dies aber nicht.

Ich bin wirklich kein SRAM-Fan aber ich muss neidlos anerkennen dass die X01 wirklich eine geile Sache ist. Im Moment hadere ich ein klein wenig mit dem 34er Kettenblatt da ich nicht weiss ob es über länger steile Strecken nicht doch eine zur Qual wird oder ob es halt nur an meiner fehlenden Form liegt dass ich manchmal ganz schön auf die Zähne beissen muss. Was mir aber sofort sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die Ruhe beim fahren, nix scheppert, nix klappert, einfach genial.

Bei den Bremsen bin ich immer noch unschlüssig. Die XT gingen auf jedenfall besser, resp. waren irgendwie besser dosierbar, die Avid Trail funktionnieren aber beileibe nicht schlecht. Grösstes Plus ist das aufgeräumte Cockpit da nur jeweils eine Klemme pro Seite nötig ist.

Der einzig wirklich negative Punkt an dem Rad ist der Lack. Dieser ist dermassen anfällig dass schon beim kleinsten "Staubawischen" kleine Kratzer entstehen. Wirklich schade da die Farbe absolut geil ist. Ich bin gespannt wie das Rad nach einer Saison aussieht.

Alles in Allem ist das Rad "out of the box" wirklich top so dass die Modifikationen die ich an und für sich geplant hatte (Pike, XT-Bremse, Laufräder) erst ein mal auf Eis liegen und ich abwarte ob sie überhaupt von Nöten sein werden.


----------



## Morphy_8 (22. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von meinem 9.0 EX. Da ich bis jetzt noch nicht in wirklich sehr grobem Gelände unterwegs war kann ich über die Steifigkeit der Revelation nicht viel berichten. Auf den Touren die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin habe ich gegenüber meiner alten Fox36 keine spürbaren Unterschiede feststellen können ausser dass die Rockshox von Anfang an schon besser lief als die Fox.
> 
> Grösse M ist mit meinen 1.72m perfekt, auch wenn die Sitzposition doch etwas gedrungener ist als auf dem Spicy, negativ ist dies aber nicht.
> 
> ...


So werde ich es auch machen,  erstmal fahren und dann entscheiden.  
Ich kenne keine der neuen Komponenten und lass mich überraschen.  Und wenn dann noch der Vergleich nich zwanghaft gesucht wird,  ist man bestimmt lange Zeit glücklich...


----------



## seelenfrieden (22. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> @seelenfrieden
> 
> Aber eins darf man nicht vergessen, dass Spectral ist ein Allmountainbike und wir wollen/machen daraus aber ein Endurobike - nur weil das Factory Team damit Endurorennen fährt, aber deren Spekis sehen ganz anders aus.
> Habe schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt, warum und wann ein Speki in der Teamedition herauskommt - "nein so etwas ist nicht vorgesehen".
> Vielleicht sollten die Enduroanhänger noch etwas mit dem Bikekauf warten, denn bald wird Canyon ein neues Endurobike herausbringen und da braucht man dann nichts mehr daran umbauen.



Ja und nein. Ich brauche neben den spezialisierten Bikes (Downhill/Dirt/Straße) eben eines, das irgendwie alles kann. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich versuche ein Enduro (was genau ist das?) draus zu machen. Das Spectral (oder davor das Nerve) ist für mich eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Und für meine Vorstellung von All Mountain fehlt mir dann eben ein Quäntchen Bums an der Gabel. Wenn ich Rennen fahren würde, hätte ich auf das neue Strive gewartet. Für alles andere ist das Spectral als Allrounder für mich ideal.



Vince Vega schrieb:


> Alles in Allem ist das Rad "out of the box" wirklich top so dass die Modifikationen die ich an und für sich geplant hatte (Pike, XT-Bremse, Laufräder) erst ein mal auf Eis liegen und ich abwarte ob sie überhaupt von Nöten sein werden.



Absolut!


----------



## Chester81 (22. April 2014)

So, ich verfolge diesen Thread jetzt schon etwas länger und er hilft wirklich gut die Wartezeit etwas erträglicher zu gestalten (laut letzter Mail von Canyon nochmal zwei Wochen drauf).
Ich bringe trocken 96 kg auf die Waage, sprich komplett knacke ich wohl locker die 110 kg. Bin bis dato auf ner 66er, bzw. 55er beim Freerider und DT Swiss XRM 100 beim Hardtail unterwegs gewesen. Nun zu meiner Frage: Taugt die Fox da noch, bzw. ist diese verwindungssteif genug, wenns etwas ruppiger wird. Die DT Swiss war im gemäßigten Gelände schon grenzwertig für mich, jedoch ist die ohne Steckachse. Teile die Meinung da auch, daß ich bei einem neuen Bike nicht gleich etwas austauschen will. Was gleich zur nächsten Frage führt, kommt man dann eigentlich noch am Mavic Crossmax LRS vorbei, wenn man etwas stabiles für mein Gewicht sucht, was nicht bleischwer ist.
Danke


----------



## ben1982 (22. April 2014)

Anstatt des Crossmax würde ich mir was vernünftiges aufbauen (lassen).


----------



## Ringmaul (22. April 2014)

Was ist denn am crossmax nun wieder auszusetzen?
Manch einer kann wohl nur noch auf High End parts Leistung bringen.
@Chester81 lass dich nicht verunsichern, du wirst ziemlich wahrscheinlich mit dem crossmax super klarkommen.


----------



## ben1982 (22. April 2014)

An dem Crossmax ist nur der Preis auszusetzen. Meiner Meinung nach zu teuer. Für weniger Geld gibt's da bessere beim Laufradbauer. 

Highend ist da eher der Crossmax. Aber sorry das ich eine Antwort auf Deine Frage gegeben habe ;-)


----------



## Ringmaul (22. April 2014)

Was hältst denn dann davon, mal konkret ein paar lrs bzw Zusammenstellungen vorzuschlagen, damit auch der Sinn gegeben ist? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (22. April 2014)

Sinn ist und war gegeben. 

Sinn meiner Antwort war ein Denkanstoß. Systemlaufräder sind meist teurer und nicht auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse des Fahrers angepasst. 

Empfehlungen kommen ganz auf den Einsatzzweck, Gewicht und natürlich auf den finanziellen Spielraum an. Ins Blaue Empfehlen bringt da wenig.


----------



## Ringmaul (22. April 2014)

Aha, jetzt kommt's also auf den finanziellen Spielraum an. Eben ging's noch günstiger als der eh schon nicht besonders teure crossmax.
Einsatzzweck und Gewicht des Fahrers ist zudem bekannt.
Es wird eh kein anständiger Laufrad-Bauer den Preis bei vergleichbarer Qualität des crossmax unterbieten können.
Dachte mir aber schon, dass da nur heiße Luft kommt.
Der Smiley macht übrigens recht deutlich, dass du selber weißt, dass du nichts als graue Theorie beitragen kontest.
In diesem Sinne: ;-) und ride safe!


----------



## Terenze (22. April 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> So, ich verfolge diesen Thread jetzt schon etwas länger und er hilft wirklich gut die Wartezeit etwas erträglicher zu gestalten (laut letzter Mail von Canyon nochmal zwei Wochen drauf).
> Ich bringe trocken 96 kg auf die Waage, sprich komplett knacke ich wohl locker die 110 kg. Bin bis dato auf ner 66er, bzw. 55er beim Freerider und DT Swiss XRM 100 beim Hardtail unterwegs gewesen. Nun zu meiner Frage: Taugt die Fox da noch, bzw. ist diese verwindungssteif genug, wenns etwas ruppiger wird. Die DT Swiss war im gemäßigten Gelände schon grenzwertig für mich, jedoch ist die ohne Steckachse. Teile die Meinung da auch, daß ich bei einem neuen Bike nicht gleich etwas austauschen will. Was gleich zur nächsten Frage führt, kommt man dann eigentlich noch am Mavic Crossmax LRS vorbei, wenn man etwas stabiles für mein Gewicht sucht, was nicht bleischwer ist.
> Danke



Ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie sich dein Gewicht darauf auswirkt, aber die Mavics werden laut Canyon folgendermaßen "freigegeben / empfohlen": http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=141
Denke da ist aber immer noch ein Puffer mit drin...


----------



## rnReaper (23. April 2014)

Finde ich alles interessant. Ich wiege nackt 103kg und fahre an meinem Acid seit 2 Jahren Mavid Crossride 29 (Freigabe 85kg). Die haben bisher jede Belastung mit gemacht ohne sich groß ins Fahrverhalten einzumischen. Ich denke, die Gewichtsangaben sind nur da, damit sich der Hersteller absichern kann und sollten nicht für bare Münze genommen werden, wenns um n paar kg extra geht.


----------



## dermute (23. April 2014)

Interessant ist doch die Frage, ob sich da im Falle einer schweren Verletzung bzw eines hohen Schaden die Versicherung um sowas schert. Bei Missachtung der Hersteller-Beschränkungen könnte sich eine Versicherung auch quer stellen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ben1982 (23. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt kommt's also auf den finanziellen Spielraum an. Eben ging's noch günstiger als der eh schon nicht besonders teure crossmax.
> Einsatzzweck und Gewicht des Fahrers ist zudem bekannt.
> Es wird eh kein anständiger Laufrad-Bauer den Preis bei vergleichbarer Qualität des crossmax unterbieten können.
> Dachte mir aber schon, dass da nur heiße Luft kommt.
> ...



Wenn Du meinst. Du wirst sicher Profi sein. Aber mit solchen Antworten nimmst mir jegliche Motivation vernünftig zu antworten. Denk mal drüber nach. 

Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## haga67 (23. April 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> So, ich verfolge diesen Thread jetzt schon etwas länger und er hilft wirklich gut die Wartezeit etwas erträglicher zu gestalten (laut letzter Mail von Canyon nochmal zwei Wochen drauf).
> Ich bringe trocken 96 kg auf die Waage, sprich komplett knacke ich wohl locker die 110 kg. Bin bis dato auf ner 66er, bzw. 55er beim Freerider und DT Swiss XRM 100 beim Hardtail unterwegs gewesen. Nun zu meiner Frage: Taugt die Fox da noch, bzw. ist diese verwindungssteif genug, wenns etwas ruppiger wird. Die DT Swiss war im gemäßigten Gelände schon grenzwertig für mich, jedoch ist die ohne Steckachse. Teile die Meinung da auch, daß ich bei einem neuen Bike nicht gleich etwas austauschen will. Was gleich zur nächsten Frage führt, kommt man dann eigentlich noch am Mavic Crossmax LRS vorbei, wenn man etwas stabiles für mein Gewicht sucht, was nicht bleischwer ist.
> Danke


Welches Spectral hast Du eigentlich bestellt ?
Und an welchen Crossmax hast Du gedacht? SLR oder ST?
Insbesondere bei der Gabel wirst Du wohl "erfahren" müssen, ob sie Dir taugt. Das hängt ja stark vom Einsatz und Fahrstil ab. Diejenigen welche sich NobbyNic aufs Specki ziehen, weil Ihnen der MK2 zu breit ist und zu schwer rollt, werden die Gabel eher nicht an die Grenze bringen. Andere schon. Mir taugt sie, ich habe aber 10kg weniger und keinen Vergleich zu ner steiferen Forke


----------



## Iconx (23. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck und Gewicht des Fahrers ist zudem bekannt.
> Es wird eh kein anständiger Laufrad-Bauer den Preis bei vergleichbarer Qualität des crossmax unterbieten können.
> Dachte mir aber schon, dass da nur heiße Luft kommt.
> Der Smiley macht übrigens recht deutlich, dass du selber weißt, dass du nichts als graue Theorie beitragen kontest.
> In diesem Sinne: ;-) und ride safe!



Das ist leider total falsch. Aber schön dass du alles so drehst als ob es wahr wäre 
Mavic DT Swiss etc. bauen ordentliche Laufradsätze, soviel ist schon klar. Preisleistungsmäßig eignen die sich aber primär für die OEMs - normale Kunden kommen günstiger und vor allem Qualitativ besser beim Laufradbauer weg - was ich erst auch nicht glauben konnte.
Natürlich wäre es schön, erstmal zu erfahren was für einen Crossmax er fahren will - SLR schliesse ich mal aus , gehe wenn von SX oder Enduro aus. Preislich liegt die Serie um die 550-700 Euro im Internet, was viel mehr ist als man für einen guten LRS beim LR-bauer bezahlt.

Für die Beratung gibt es ein eigenes Laufradforum @Chester81 mit Fragenkatalog den ich einfach mal ausfüllen würde.

Tips meinerseits wären Hope Pro Evo Naben auf Spank Spike 28 (Enduro) oder die eher FR-Lastigen ZTR FLow EX Felgen. Beide stabil, deutlich breiter als die Mavics, und zudem leicht. Kostentechnisch solltest du bei 400-500 Euro rauskommen, je nach LRS und Laufradbauer.


----------



## rnReaper (23. April 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Interessant ist doch die Frage, ob sich da im Falle einer schweren Verletzung bzw eines hohen Schaden die Versicherung um sowas schert. Bei Missachtung der Hersteller-Beschränkungen könnte sich eine Versicherung auch quer stellen.



Das läuft da ähnlich wie bei Garantiefällen - Am sichersten bist du, wenn du nix kaputt machst. 
Ich würde nie davon ausgehen, das ich bei Materialversagen Ersatz bekomme, es sei denn, man erkennt es im Vorfeld oder kann klar beweisen, das dort auch wirklich das Problem lag.

Die Versicherung wird es sicherlich scheren. Abgesichert hat sich der Hersteller ja. Aber es gibt, meine ich, keinen 29er LRS mit Zulassung bis ~120kg.. Also was will man machen? Grade als großer Mensch landet man da schnell und will ja auch nicht auf das Vergnügen verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (23. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Der einzig wirklich negative Punkt an dem Rad ist der Lack. Dieser ist dermassen anfällig dass schon beim kleinsten "Staubawischen" kleine Kratzer entstehen. Wirklich schade da die Farbe absolut geil ist. Ich bin gespannt wie das Rad nach einer Saison aussieht.



Endlich äussert sich mal jemand aus erster Hand über die Qualität der Lackierung. Leider dann gleich so negativ. Hab das EX mittlerweile selbst mal in natura fahren können und ich muss sagen, es ist wirkliche eine Augenweide. Ich habs allerdings auch mit wegen seiner bestechenden Optik bestellt und da die unter der Lackqualität dann wohl ziemlich leiden muss, wirds doch nicht das Spectral werden. 

Hab mir das Slide Carbon 8.0 SE zusätzlich bestellt. Das 8.0 (ohne SE) konnte ich auch schon probefahren. Die im Vergleich zum Spectral gestrecktere Sitzposition hat mir gut gefallen, die Pike im Vergleich mit der Revelation auch. Jetzt bin ich gespannt was der Lack am Slide für einen Eindruck macht.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (23. April 2014)

Wenn beim Staubabwischen Kratzer entstehen, würd ich es definitiv zurückschicken!
Was bringt es da 1 Jahr zu warten?


----------



## lantama (23. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Finde ich alles interessant. Ich wiege nackt 103kg und fahre an meinem Acid seit 2 Jahren Mavid Crossride 29 (Freigabe 85kg). Die haben bisher jede Belastung mit gemacht ohne sich groß ins Fahrverhalten einzumischen. Ich denke, die Gewichtsangaben sind nur da, damit sich der Hersteller absichern kann und sollten nicht für bare Münze genommen werden, wenns um n paar kg extra geht.



Wiege ähnlich viel. Ich persönlich hätte da kein gutes Gefühl dabei. "Ein paar Kilo extra" ist da schon etwas untertrieben, oder? Ich meine die bauen ja auch LRS die 100 kg abkönnen laut Angabe. Die 15 kg Unterschied werden schon irgendwo herkommen, auch wenn die absolute Angabe vielleicht sehr konservativ ist.

Wie auch immer, ich werde die M1700 von meinem 7.9 XL verkaufen und mir wie es jetzt aussieht Hope EVO 2 Pro mit Flow EX Felgen holen. Die wiegen dann knapp 2 KG. Aber ich will was solides und eine angemessen breite Felge. Gewicht will ich hier nicht an der -meiner Ansicht nach- falschen Stelle sparen.


----------



## rnReaper (23. April 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Wiege ähnlich viel. Ich persönlich hätte da kein gutes Gefühl dabei. "Ein paar Kilo extra" ist da schon etwas untertrieben, oder? Ich meine die bauen ja auch LRS die 100 kg abkönnen laut Angabe. Die 15 kg Unterschied werden schon irgendwo herkommen, auch wenn die absolute Angabe vielleicht sehr konservativ ist.



Ein gutes Gefühl habe ich selten.. im Gegenteil.. bin oft verwundert wie viel die günstigen Teile aushalten (wenn man sich an die Einsatzgebiete hält). Und ja, habe etwas untertrieben  .. Mit Ausrüstung ca 30kg über der Maximalbelastung ist natürlich ordentlich.
Habe immer gesagt: "Ich tausche es aus, wenn es mal den Geist aufgibt" .. Aber das passiert einfach nicht.
Die M1700 sind ja scheinbar stabiler, von daher sehe ich da noch weniger Grund die direkt zu tauschen.

btw: Kennt irgendwer Infos zu dem LRS? Grade zur 29" Version findet man kaum Erfahrungen


----------



## Vince Vega (23. April 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Wenn beim Staubabwischen Kratzer entstehen, würd ich es definitiv zurückschicken!
> Was bringt es da 1 Jahr zu warten?



Und dann?


----------



## Spectraltaeter (23. April 2014)

Eventuell hast Du ja ne Montagslackierung erwischt. Bei 3000€ sollte der Lack meiner Meinung nach halten.
Noch dazu wenn man wie z.B. Seelenfrieden sein Bike u.a mit ner Pike aufrüsten willst.
Die Lackierung scheint ja nicht bei Jedem so anfällig zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (23. April 2014)

Woraus schliesst du dass die bei anderen nicht anfällig ist und Vince leider eine Montagslackierung erwischt hat? Ich kenne keinen weiteren dezidierten Kommentar aus erster Hand dazu und Schweigen als positive Rückmeldung zum Lack anzusehen ist wohl ziemlich optimistisch.

Verkompliziert wird die Sache wahrscheinlich dadurch, dass die erste Charge der Rahmen den Canyon-internen Test bestanden hat, die zweite Charge aber gerade wegem dem Lack durchgefallen ist. Deswegen ja auch die Lieferverzögerungen. Das macht mich nicht ruhiger, wenn ich mir überlege für 3000+ Euro ein Rad zu kaufen, von dem ich hoffen würde, dass es auch noch in 2 Jahren gut ausschaut.

Aber: so schrecklich viele Leute haben wahrscheinlich noch keine extensive Erfahrung mit dem Lack. Sollte ich mich täuschen, würd ich mich über Rückmeldungen sehr freuen.


----------



## seelenfrieden (23. April 2014)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich zuerst auch ziemlich Panik hatte, was den Lack angeht. Hatte da schon vorher ein paar Hinweise in die Richtung bekommen und schön 3M und Flauschefolie zum Abkleben rausgelegt...als das Rad dann kam, konnte ich es mal wieder nicht abwarten, hab 0,0 abgeklebt und bin losgefahren. Und siehe da, bisher nichts - absolut nichts am Lack. Kettenstrebe: Nichts, Unterrohr: nichts. Und auch die ersten zwei Wäschen gab es absolut nichts. Keine Kratzer. Kann daher die negative Meinung über den Lack (noch) nicht teilen. Alles bestens (bisher).


----------



## Vince Vega (23. April 2014)

Naja es ist ja nicht so dass mein Rad bereits aussieht wie Sau, es ist aber nicht zu verleugnen dass der Lack relativ anfällig ist. Meine Bremsleitung hat bei der ersten Ausfahrt leicht am Steuerrohr gescheuert und dort dann halt den Klarlack beschädigt, und eben wie gesagt beim Staub abwischen in trocknem Zustand sind schnell Schlieren im Klarlack. Das ist aber technisch bedingt, normale Lackschicht mit Klarlack überzogen ist halt anfälliger an dicker Pulverbeschichtung. Beim Auto ist das ja nicht anders, vor allem bei dunkleren Farben. Das war mir aber bewusst und stört mich nicht, ist halt der einzige negative Punkt der mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist. Es ist aber der Punkt mit dem ich am Besten leben kann.


----------



## Marc1973 (23. April 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst. Du wirst sicher Profi sein. Aber mit solchen Antworten nimmst mir jegliche Motivation vernünftig zu antworten. Denk mal drüber nach.
> 
> Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe.


 ich stimme dir absolut zu, solche Antworten braucht hier wirklich keiner, absolut uberflüssiger mist!


----------



## Beebob (23. April 2014)

Was ist hier los  Hat noch keiner diesen test vom Speki EX gelesen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/23/canyon-spectral-al-9-9-ex-test-review-29-trail-bike/


----------



## 123thorag (23. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Was ist hier los  Hat noch keiner diesen test vom Speki EX gelesen?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/23/canyon-spectral-al-9-9-ex-test-review-29-trail-bike/



Endlich...


----------



## LasseChristian (24. April 2014)

kann jemand sagen, ob beim 9.0ex der schaltgriff bzw bremshebel bei starkem lenkeinschlag ans oberrohr kommt? scheint ja beim 9.9ex so zu sein


----------



## lest (24. April 2014)

Meinst im Falle eines Crashs? Hatte nicht canyon diese "frame protection" units da am oberrohr verbaut? Gibt's das beim Spectral nicht?
Ich mein... normalerweise hast da gerade eh andere Probleme wenn dein Lenker am Oberrohr ankommt. Die Kurve fährst glaube ich im Flug weiter


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

Kommt darauf an wie weit Du die Hebel am Lenker nach unten stellst, ob Du nen Lenker mit rise verbaust oder mehr Spacer unter den Vorbau legst oder oder oder...deshalb ist die Frage nicht mit ja oder nein zu beantworten. Ist ganz individuell und bei jedem anders.


----------



## sorny (24. April 2014)

Bin grad über ein Review vom AL 9.0 EX gstolpert, Trail Bike of the Year Platz 3 im BikeRadar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (24. April 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Meinst im Falle eines Crashs? Hatte nicht canyon diese "frame protection" units da am oberrohr verbaut? Gibt's das beim Spectral nicht?
> Ich mein... normalerweise hast da gerade eh andere Probleme wenn dein Lenker am Oberrohr ankommt. Die Kurve fährst glaube ich im Flug weiter


schon klar, mir gings nur darum ob ich danach dann den sturz im oberrohr "dokumentiert" hab  frame protection gibts glaub ich nur bei carbonrahmen


----------



## Beebob (24. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> schon klar, mir gings nur darum ob ich danach dann den sturz im oberrohr "dokumentiert" hab  frame protection gibts glaub ich nur bei carbonrahmen


 
Es müsste so eine Lenkeinschlagsprerre, wie am LUX CF 29, verbaut sein.


----------



## pun1sh3r (24. April 2014)

Hi,

wie siehts eigentlich mit Kettenführungen am Spectral AL aus?! Was passt denn da dran? ISG Aufnahme gibts ja keine..

Gruß Ben


----------



## Ringmaul (24. April 2014)

Iconx schrieb:


> Das ist leider total falsch. Aber schön dass du alles so drehst als ob es wahr wäre
> Mavic DT Swiss etc. bauen ordentliche Laufradsätze, soviel ist schon klar. Preisleistungsmäßig eignen die sich aber primär für die OEMs - normale Kunden kommen günstiger und vor allem Qualitativ besser beim Laufradbauer weg - was ich erst auch nicht glauben konnte.
> Natürlich wäre es schön, erstmal zu erfahren was für einen Crossmax er fahren will - SLR schliesse ich mal aus , gehe wenn von SX oder Enduro aus. Preislich liegt die Serie um die 550-700 Euro im Internet, was viel mehr ist als man für einen guten LRS beim LR-bauer bezahlt.
> 
> ...


Was alles(!) dreh ich denn?
Hier kommt Edith: Aber dennoch Asche auf mein Haupt: ich habe von Anfang an crossmax mit crossroc verwechselt! 
Da kann sich der Laufradbauer locker lohnen.
Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## Red_Herring (24. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> kann jemand sagen, ob beim 9.0ex der schaltgriff bzw bremshebel bei starkem lenkeinschlag ans oberrohr kommt? scheint ja beim 9.9ex so zu sein



Bei meinem 9.0 EX in M kommen weder Schaltgriff noch Bremshebel ans Oberrohr. Auch bei recht steil eingestellten Hebeln kein Problem. Das reverb Hebelchen ist nebenbei bemerkt von Canyon schon links montiert gewesen (wie sich das gehört für x01/xx1) und nicht rechts. Für Frame protection / Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer gibt es also keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Hab meine Hebel relativ tief stehen und nur einen kleinen Spacer unterm Vorbau und passt Alles problemlos (Grösse M)




@pun1sh3r 
Wenn du vorne nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahren willst kannst du die Kettenführung von eThirteen fahren die am EX serienmässig verbaut ist. Die wird an der Aufnahme für den Umwerfer montiert. Ansonsten denk ich dass du keine Kettenführung brauchst.


----------



## Morphy_8 (24. April 2014)

Ich probiers mal mit den Xpedo XMX24MC.
Andere Pins gibt's zum Glück auch...
Mal sehen ob ich die brauche & ob sie halten... 

... Meine 1. Platform nach den Deore DX aus den 90ern und mein 1. Part fürs Bike...


----------



## LasseChristian (24. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Hab meine Hebel relativ tief stehen und nur einen kleinen Spacer unterm Vorbau und passt Alles problemlos (Grösse M)Anhang anzeigen 288019



das sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob man auch mitm zeigefinger (shimanolike) schalten kann?


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Kann man nicht....glaub mir ich probiers hin und wieder, bin halt ein Gewohnheitstier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (24. April 2014)

schad


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Egal, bin schon begeistert von der X01 muss ich sagen, so langsam kommt auch die Form dass das 34 mich überall hochbringt. Aber vor allem die Ruhe beim fahren, ausser dem knirschen der Reifen hört man halt nix...schon geil.


----------



## pun1sh3r (24. April 2014)

Hi,

ich fahre 2 fach XT mit Shadow+. Trotzdem schlägt mir die Kette im ruppigen Gelände deutlich zu stark deshalb die Frage nach der KeFü.... Naja ich klingel mal bei canyon durch...


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

ich kann das bestätigen mit der kette bei XT 2fach mit shadow plus und habe mir daher vor 800km eine kefü selbst gebaut.ist zwar ein nerve al29 aber spielt keine rolle.kosten 1€.verschleiß null.funktion 100%.optik einwandfrei.kein pfusch.bericht dazu unter bionic zu finden.


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

@filiale 
Zeig mol Bilder von deiner Kettenführung. Würd mich interessieren.


----------



## pun1sh3r (24. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ich kann das bestätigen mit der kette bei XT 2fach mit shadow plus und habe mir daher vor 800km eine kefü selbst gebaut.ist zwar ein nerve al29 aber spielt keine rolle.kosten 1€.verschleiß null.funktion 100%.optik einwandfrei.kein pfusch.bericht dazu unter bionic zu finden.



Hmmm also ein C.Guide von Bionicon nur selfmade?

Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-106#post-11707416


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

praktisch kein Verschleiß bei meinem. Beim c.guide kostet der Kunststoffeinsatz als Ersatzteil wenn er verschlissen ist unglaubliche 10Euro. Bei mir nur 3cm Gartenschlauch. Da aber bisher nach 800km nichts verschlissen ist...
Durch den Kabelbinder läßt sich der Schlauch in alle 3 Richtungen bewegen.
Gewicht lag so bei 12gr (weiß aber nicht mehr genau).

Nachteil: Man muß sich die Arbeit machen und kurz die Kette öffnen (bei Canyon aber kein Problem weil die ab Werk ein Kettenschloß verwenden...missing link). Kann man somit wiederverwenden. Man muß nichts vernieten.

Beim Bio kann man die KeFü einfach um die Kette drumbasteln. Ist natürlich eleganter. Aber diese Eleganz kostet 40 Euro. Desweiteren gibt es je nach Kettenstrebe Probleme bei der Befestigung und mittlerweile sogar eine verstärke Aufnahme für den Bio. Also nicht so optimal. Dafür mir pers. zu teuer.


----------



## rnReaper (24. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-106#post-11707416



Schaut abenteuerlich aus. Schön gelöst mit dem Schrumpfschlauch. 
Wegknicken ist nicht Möglich? (Ist ja im Grunde nur die Spannkraft richtung Boden, aber man weiß ja nie, was in der Praxis so passiert)


----------



## pun1sh3r (24. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kaufberatung-nerve-al-29.603287/page-106#post-11707416



Danke! Sieht nice aus! Muss ich mir mal basteln 

GRuß Ben


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

S0-S3, die Sonne scheint, Kefü hält -> 3 Wetter Taft 

Nein ganz ehrlich, es knickt kein Stück ab, es ist leise, bin damit leicht gesprungen (kleine Huppel), fahre über Wurzel und Steinfelder bis S3, die Kette bleibt ruhig und es knickt kein Stück.  Wenn die Konstruktion nicht klappen würde hätte ich auch kein Problem damit es hier zu sagen, das wäre mir nicht peinlich. Aber sie funktioniert einwandfrei. Und wenn man hier sucht im Forum findet man noch viele andere Lösungen.

Genau wegen dem Abknicken hat Bio auch im Laufe der Zeit nachgebessert und verstärkte Aufnahmen entwickelt (da hat erstmal der Kunde getestet) -> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bionicon-c.guide-v.02-massive-mount-145773
Die Originale ist etwas labberig.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

Die Tage hab ich noch eines für nen Kumpel gebastelt, dauert keine 15 Minuten...könnte ich mal in Serie produzieren


----------



## rnReaper (24. April 2014)

Ich merke es mir, falls Shadow+ nicht überzeugt.
Sei so gut und melde in den nächsten Wochen bitte kein Patent an


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal mit den Xpedo XMX24MC.
> Andere Pins gibt's zum Glück auch...
> Mal sehen ob ich die brauche & ob sie halten...


Ich fahre sie seit einem halben Jahr und habe die Originalpins gegen Xpedo Twin Tip Pins ausgetauscht, so ist es jetzt deutlich besser 
Hier der Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/gobike88-Ne...150956452669?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item2325b4ab3d


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

bei shadow + kannst du zwar das schaltwerk verriegeln.aber dafür jedesmal vom rad absteigen ist natürlich sehr doof.ich fahre daher immer offen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (25. April 2014)

Meint ihr das die kettenführung beim 9.0 ex benötigt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (25. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre sie seit einem halben Jahr und habe die Originalpins gegen Xpedo Twin Tip Pins ausgetauscht, so ist es jetzt deutlich besser
> Hier der Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/gobike88-Ne...150956452669?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item2325b4ab3d


Danke für den Link - hab sie gleich geschossen...


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Meint ihr das die kettenführung beim 9.0 ex benötigt wird?



Ich bin noch nie 1fach gefahren und weiß nicht wie leicht sich die Kette vom Kettenblatt lösen kann. Bei 2fach und 3fach ist es mir bei ruppigen trails mehrfach passiert, daher die selbstgebaute Kefü. Und vor dem trail absteigen um das Schaltwerk zu verriegeln geht mal gar nicht. Dann bräuchte man auch keine ferngesteuerte Sattelstütze und könnte wie bisher mit einem Schnellspanner den Sattel versenken. Fazit: Ich würde erstmal ohne fahren und beobachten wie es sich verhält. Kefü nachrüsten geht doch flott. Davon würde ich mal nicht das gesamte Fahrrad in Frage stellen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (25. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie 1fach gefahren und weiß nicht wie leicht sich die Kette vom Kettenblatt lösen kann. Bei 2fach und 3fach ist es mir bei ruppigen trails mehrfach passiert, daher die selbstgebaute Kefü. Und vor dem trail absteigen um das Schaltwerk zu verriegeln geht mal gar nicht. Dann bräuchte man auch keine ferngesteuerte Sattelstütze und könnte wie bisher mit einem Schnellspanner den Sattel versenken. Fazit: Ich würde erstmal ohne fahren und beobachten wie es sich verhält. Kefü nachrüsten geht doch flott. Davon würde ich mal nicht das gesamte Fahrrad in Frage stellen.



In frage stelle ich das Rad nicht, bin Super zufrieden. 
Doch in der Vorstellung aufm Sea Otter letztes Jahr war noch keine kefü verbaut... Ich bau die später mal weg und teste vorsichtig. Laut Sram is bei der x01 eigentlich keine Führung nötig durch die spezielle zahnform.
Hat da wer Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

@adsiebenaz 
Wieso willst du die Führung abbauen?


----------



## adsiebenaz (25. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> @adsiebenaz
> Wieso willst du die Führung abbauen?



Mich interessiert ob die Führung so Sinn macht da ja mit dem Argument "keine Führung nötig" geworben wird.


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

Ah ok.
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt die X01 an seinem Speci Enduro ohne Führung und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit.
Die meisten Hersteller verbauen ja keine Führung bei X01 oder XX1 demnach müsste es ja ohne funktionnieren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link - hab sie gleich geschossen...


Und einen weiteren guten Tipp hätte ich noch 

Montiere die Twin Tip Pins auf einem Pedal so, dass die schmalen Seiten der Pins links und rechts sind, auf dem anderen so das sie oben und unten sind. So kann man für sich leicht herausfinden, welche Pinstellung einem besser passt  
Dann, viel Spaß damit und berichte doch mal...


----------



## Wheeler79 (25. April 2014)

Moin, bevor ich mir die 46 Seiten Chat durchlese mal direkt mein Anliegen. Bin Wieder-Anfänger und habe mir aus ner Bauchentschidung heraus das Spectral AL 6.0 bestellt. Gibt einfach soviele geile Bikes im Moment, aber das Spectral hats mir optisch und von den Komponenten angetan. Der Preis und die Bewertung taten ihr übriges. Einzige Bedenken hatte ich wegen der Fox 32er Float, da ich ursprünglich auf 160mm vorne gehen wollte. Fahre gerne Trails und zwischendurch mal ein paar kleine Sprünge und Drops aber auch da nichts wildes. Wiege dazu gerade mal 65kg. Macht es Sinn direkt auf eine z.B. Pike umzusiedeln (Fragezeichen).  Bin jetzt gut 6 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren und werde es zwar langsam angehen lassen, merke aber auch, auf meinem Leihrad das ich bergab schon wieder Biss bekomme. LG


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht weshalb man scheinbar nur noch mit der Pike fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler79 (25. April 2014)

Wie gesagt, Wieder-Anfänger. Könnte genauso gut auch ne Talas oder etwas ähnliches nehmen. Wichtig ist nur ob das bei meinem fahrverhalten / Fahrkönnen bzw. nichtkönnen überhaupt Sinn macht oder ob ich mit der Float 32 genau richtig liege.Körpergewicht ist ja vielleicht auch von Relevanz.


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Fahrt doch erstmal die Fox und dann weitersehen.


----------



## Timo S. (25. April 2014)

Liest man doch überall, genauso wie man mit 1fach kein MTB fahrn und man aufm Rennrad nur Kompakt fahr kann. 
Fast vergessen, abfahren is nur gut mit mind. 160mm vorn und hinten und mit min. 35 Rohren besser 40er


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Fox rüstet Gabel und Dämpfer nach deren eigenen Aussage in der Regel auf ein Fahrergewicht von 70kg aus. Den Rest kannst Du Dir denken, bei 65 kg plus Klamotten etc. kommst Du bei 70kg raus. Da gibt es keinen Bedarf auf mehr Stabilität. Es sei denn Du willst echtes Downhilll betreiben.


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

Kauf das Rad und fahre es so wie's ist. Aufrüsten kannst du bei Bedarf später immer noch.


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

@Wheeler79 
Hier entsteht irgendwie schnell das Bild, das mit Fox garkeinen, wenn überhaupt mit RS und dann schon nur mit der Pike ins Gelände gehen kann. Weiß auch nicht wieso sich das so entwickelt.

Bleibe erstmal bei der Fox und hab einfach Spaß am Fahren.. letzteres scheint immer mehr von Zahlen überblendet zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Kauf das Rad und fahre es so wie's ist. Aufrüsten kannst du bei Bedarf später immealsr noch.


Naja, frisch aus dem Neubike ausgebaute Gabel mit Rechnungskopie des Rades für den Käufer (Garantie muss dann über den abgewickelt werden) dürfte einen besseren Preis geben, als eine gefahrene Gabel deren Gabelschaft eventuell sogar schon gekürzt wurde.
Bei mir soll es nun auch RS statt Fox und lieber eine Pike RCT3 als eine Relevation RL werden. Die Vorteile sind wohl unbestreitbar: Ein spürbares Mehr an Steifigkeit in verblockterem Gelände, sahnigeres Ansprechverhalten, weniger straffe Endprogression.
Nuff to me


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Ich war die Tage in Stromberg auf dem no jokes und wild hog trail. Ich war kein Stück langsamer als die Jungs mit ihren Torques. Ich bin zwar nicht die schwarzen Sprungschanzen gefahren weil mein Nerve AL29 mit 120/110mm dafür nicht ausgelegt ist sondern drum herum gefahren und hab nur die kleinen Hügelchen mitgenommen. Aber mit etwas Technik und Kondition, die man bergab zweifels ohne benötigt, ist das alles kein Problem. Wozu 160 mm ? Genau, wenn man man mal 2-3 Meter weit springen möchte, dann geht das nur mit viel Federweg und stabilem Rahmen. Aber deswegen von Fox auf RS umbauen ist echt Käse. Ich bin zwar ein RS Fan weil die Preise von Fox für Ersazteile und Service unverschämt sind, aber deswegen tausche ich nicht wenn es ab Werk verbaut ist.
Der Fahrer macht 70% aus, das Material 30%. Wer eine schlechte Technik hat, kommt auch mit 160mm nicht weit.


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bei mir soll es nun auch RS statt Fox und lieber eine Pike RCT3 als eine Relevation RL werden. Die Vorteile sind wohl unbestreitbar: Ein spürbares Mehr an Steifigkeit in verblockterem Gelände, sahnigeres Ansprechverhalten, weniger straffe Endprogression.
> Nuff to me



Ich hab volles Verständnis dafür, wenn man schon ne Weile fährt und man spürt wo die unterschiede sind und sich natürlich auch verbessern will. Von daher hast du ja recht.

Aber man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, das auch die Fox 32, Revelation etc. alles andere als verkackte Gabeln sind, mit denen man auch wirklich viel Spaß haben kann und das es auch unter 160mm möglich ist abseits vom Schotter zu fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Aber man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, das auch die Fox 32, Revelation etc. alles andere als verkackte Gabeln sind, mit denen man auch wirklich viel Spaß haben kann und das es auch unter 160mm möglich ist abseits vom Schotter zu fahren.


Ja - aber:
Je traillastiger, ruppiger, verblockter es wird, desto schneller kommt man mit einer Fox Float und - vermutlich, bin sie noch nicht gefahren - Relevation an die Grenzen des fahrbaren...na klar knallen die Guten auch mit diesem Material runter, wo unsereins auch noch mit einer Pike staunt aber du weißt, was ich meine


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Ich würde für mich nicht das Fahrkönnen durch Materialverbesserung steigern und mir somit selbst vereinfachen, sondern versuchen durch erlernen von Technik das Fahren zu optimieren. Das hat langfristig nur Vorteile.


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

@Tail Surfer 

Ist mir schon klar, dass man für eine neue Gabel eventuell mehr bekommt als für eine gebrauchte. Trotzdem würde ich den Bock erst einmal so fahren.

Sofort nach der Bestellung meine EX war mir klar dass eine Pike und einen anderer Satz Laufräder reinkommen würden. Nach den ersten Ausfahrten liegt das Ganze erst mal auf Eis weil a) die Revelation in meinen Augen sehr gut funktionniert und b) die Laufräder auch top zu sein scheinen. 

Das Gleiche denke ich gilt auch für die verbauten Teile am AL 6.0.


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Klar weiß ich was du meinst 
Und ich bin tatsächlich noch keine Fox gefahren. Habe seit zwei Jahren ne Tora mit 100mm Stahlfeder verbaut.
Selbst damit habe ich scheiß viel Spaß


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

@Vince Vega 
@rnReaper 
Ich habe ja auch nur für mich gesprochen  ich stimme in jedem Fall zu - erlaubt ist, was gefällt und man muss nicht jeder gerade durchs Dorf getriebenen Kuh als Erster hinterherlaufen


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Ist ja alles gut.

Ich bin einfach nur kein Fan von Trends


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. April 2014)

Ich freue mich gigantisch auf 2x130mm Fox Float Federung - hab ne RS Judy XC mit defekten Elastomeren .   Das werden Welten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gigantisch auf 2x130mm Fox Float Federung - hab ne RS Judy XC mit defekten* Elastomeren* .   Das werden Welten!


Im Vergleich zur Luftfederung der Float sind das *Marshmellows*


----------



## carasc (25. April 2014)

Mir und meinem fahrstil passt das fox Fahrwerk(130mm) auch gut. Als Vergleich hab ich ne Mischung aus sid/rp23 und 100mm an einem 26" radon.


----------



## Morphy_8 (25. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur Luftfederung der Float sind das *Marshmellows*


Das glaube ich auch,  das wird ne Sänfte im Vergleich zu meinem Juchem HT.


----------



## harzfuchs (25. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich lese seit langem Interessiert die Beiträge in diesem Forum, muss leider die Saison noch sparen und mein Fx 4000 Fahren, mein Ghost Enduro 9000 ist verkauft war bergauf viel zu anstrengend.

Erstmal erschüttert mich wie schlecht die Meinung über Fox ist, da da die Teil durchweg teuere sind als Rs.
Mit Rs hatte ich nie Probleme, in meinem 14Jahre alten Fx läuft ne 100 Sid sicher schon 10000 km ist absolut dicht und Spielfrei obwohl die beschichtung schon deutlich matt wird, die Gabel war noch nie auf.

Aber jetzt ,mal ne Frage:

Das EX sagt mir auch am meisten zu, aber mit der 1fach Kurbel werde ich sicher nicht froh, kann man den Antrieb mit einer 2fach Kurbel ausstatten oder muss dann alles komplett umgebaut werden?

Gruß
Harzfuchs


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

@harzfuchs
Dann muss Alles umgebaut werden. Also nicht wirklich Alles, aber andere Kurbelen, Umwerfer, Trigger. Ich weiss auch nicht ob die X01 Kette sich mit normalen Kettenblättern verträgt so dass dies auch geändert werden müsste, dann kann es aber sein dass die normale Kette zu breit ist für die X01 Kassette usw....

Ich war auch Anfangs ein klein wenig skeptisch gegenüber dem 1x11, vor Allem wegen dem 34er Kettenblatt. Ich muss aber sagen dass ich die Bandbreite der Übersetzungen durchaus gut finde und das mich das 34er je mehr ich damit fahre immer weniger stört. Gut, wenn du in einer Gegend wohnst wo's so richtig schön lang berghoch geht würde ich mir eventuell Gedanken über ein 32er oder sogar ein 30er Kettenblatt an der Front machen aber so tritt sich das 34er schon gut. Was ich aber vor Allem an der X01 schätzen gelernt habe in der kurzen Zeit ist die absolute Ruhe mit der das Ganze funktionniert. Es klappert nix, es scheppert nix man hört nur das knirschen der Reifen und das war's.

Andernfalls würde ich eventuell das 9.0 SL in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## harzfuchs (25. April 2014)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon überlegt,
aber erstmal hätte ich wirklich lieber Rockshoxs in der Kiste, zum einen wegen meiner persöhnlichen positiven Erfahrungen.
Zum anderen ist ein Bekannter von mir Fahrradhändler und der sagt auch, das wenn es mal Probleme gibt, Rockshoxs wesentlich kulanter, unkomplizierter und billiger ist. 
Und offensichtlich scheinen die Rockshoxsteile ja auch besser zu funktionieren.

Das was  ihr über den schönen lauf der 1x11 xo berichtet lockt mich natürlich auch sehr.

Der Punkt ist aber das ich mit dem kauf meines Ghost ERT 9000 Bj 2005 ( übrigens auf meinen Wunsch mit ner Pike weil ich der manitou nicht getraut habe) in der Hinsicht einen Fehlkauf getätigt habe, das ich mich bei 85% meiner Touren immerwieder für mein altes canyon fx 4000 entschieden habe, da mich das Ghost bergauf einfach fertig gemacht hat.
Hat auch sehr viel mit der Sitzposition zu tun gehabt.

Deshalb möchte befürchte ich das die 1x11 für mich nicht reicht, über die alpen will ich damit auch.

Ich will den Fehler nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (25. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde für mich nicht das Fahrkönnen durch Materialverbesserung steigern und mir somit selbst vereinfachen, sondern versuchen durch erlernen von Technik das Fahren zu optimieren. Das hat langfristig nur Vorteile.



Danke, genau das ist der Punkt. 

Die Revelation wird teilweise so dargestellt, als wäre sie nur ein Platzhalter für die Pike!

Vielleicht noch eine Frage zum Aufbau. Ist der mitgelieferte Drehmomentschlüssel ausreichend oder würdert Ihr andere empfehlen. Da ich noch ca. 3 Wochen auf mein Bike warten muss, soll wenigsten schon alles vorbereitet sein.
Schönes WE!


----------



## Twoari (25. April 2014)

Es wird ein drehmomentschlüssel mitgeliefert??


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Jop.. Und ne Dämpferpumpe. Würde mich auch interessieren was der Drehmomentschlüssel taugt. Angeblich ist er ja Dekra zertifiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

Bei mir hält er noch und habe erst eine Schraube überzogen...meine Schuld...alles in allem für alles inklusive Hinterrad raus-rein und fest, ein sehr ordentliches Standardteil.


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Hast du den Drehmoment mal gegen geprüft?


----------



## LukasL (25. April 2014)

Also meiner Meinung nach, ist es besser mit ihm die Schrauben anzuziehen als nur nach Gefühl! Einen richtigen Drehmoment Schlüssel kann er aber nicht ersetzen!


----------



## Twoari (25. April 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Wheeler79 (25. April 2014)

So Leude, danke für eure Statements. Werde mich jetzt erstmal aufs neue Bike freuen und dann mit der Float starten und, nach all den Jahren Abstinenz an meiner Technik feilen. Wechseln kann man ja immer noch da ich denke den Rahmen erstmal ne Weile zu fahren. Freu mich nach all dem was man hier und in diversen Bewertungen so liest schon riesig auf den Gaul.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

Ein kleiner Service direkt zu Beginn kann nicht schaden, da Fox in der Regel zuwenig Öl verwendet und die Float-Gabeln oft etwas holzig sind...haben jedenfalls schon viele Nerve AL 29 User so bestätigt. Bis der erste, "kleine" Service gemacht wurde...danach deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

So ists richtig ;-)


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

Über den ersten kleinen Service findet man im Forum auch etwas?


----------



## rnReaper (25. April 2014)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/fox-gabel--und-daempfer-service/a2530.html


----------



## Gunnar98 (25. April 2014)

harzfuchs schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich auch schon überlegt,
> aber erstmal hätte ich wirklich lieber Rockshoxs in der Kiste, zum einen wegen meiner persöhnlichen positiven Erfahrungen.
> Zum anderen ist ein Bekannter von mir Fahrradhändler und der sagt auch, das wenn es mal Probleme gibt, Rockshoxs wesentlich kulanter, unkomplizierter und billiger ist.
> Und offensichtlich scheinen die Rockshoxsteile ja auch besser zu funktionieren.
> ...



Finde das ist stark vom Fahrer abhängig. Ich zum Beispiel fahre ein Fox Fahrwerk auf dem DH-Bike und bin super zufrieden. Ist zwar nicht die billigste Marke, allerdings bezüglich Kartuschen-Service meiner Meinung nach extrem unanfällig. Rock Shox kann man genauso schlechtreden wie Fox auch. Beispielsweise hatten/haben die extreme Fertigungstoleranzen und meinen Erfahrungen nach gehen die Produkte von Sram/RockShox/Avid schneller kaputt und sind serviceanfälliger, jedoch ist RockShox auch kulanter als Fox. Schlussendlich denke ich musst du deinen persönlichen Kompromiss eingehen und schauen worauf du Wert legst. Das so über einen Kamm zu scheren von wegen "RockShox kann nix" halte ich definitiv für falsch! Ist auch eine glaubens Frage und löst auch immer etwas Streit hier im Forum aus.


----------



## harzfuchs (25. April 2014)

danke für deine Rückmeldung,
das beruhigt mich etwas, hatte schon den Verdacht das die einzigen die noch klar bei Verstand sind die Jungs von Fox sind.

was kann man sonst für ein Interesse haben deutlich mehr für deutlich schlechtere Qualität auszugeben.
Oder welches Interesse kann ein Hersteller wie Canyon haben sich seine Räder mit schlechten Elementen von Zuliefern zu versauen.

Da Fox aber tatsächlich deutlich am teuersten ist Frage ich mich schon worin der Mehrwert besteht, irgendwas muss ja die leute motivieren
sich für die teueren Federelemente zu entscheiden, die gibt es ja auch ohne Fahrrad dran.

Was ich aber indiskutabel finde ist das man bei dem teueren Zeug erste mal selbst anfangen muss zu basteln, damit es funktioniert
ob da nur ein bischen Öl fehlt oder was auch immer.

Ich fahre ja wie weiter vorne noch eine 14 jahre alte sid 100, die noch nie auf war, und mir hat ein Techniker aus dem Rockshoxs -service
unter der Hand gesagt: " wenn die Gabel funktioniert, zu lassen, der Stress geht meist erst los wenn die einmal auf waren"


----------



## Gunnar98 (25. April 2014)

Naja, der Aufpreis lässt sich natürlich einerseits rechtfertigen, wenn die Kartusche für dich persönlich passt und die sie als gut empfindest. Ob der Aufpreis in deinen Augen gerechtfertigt ist oder ob dir dieses "plus" an Performance das Geld wert ist, ist wieder eine andere Sache. Ich persönlich finde RockShox nicht so dufte, unabhängig jetzt mal von der neuen Pike bzw. Charger (bin ich nicht gefahren). Gibt Gabeln die laufen richtig gut, gibt aber auch welche, die in meinen Augen so direkt nicht fahrbar sind. Und wer hat denn gesagt, das bei allen Fox Gabeln Öl fehlt? Oder wer sagt das es überhaupt stimmt? Das wäre natürlich wirklich mist..


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

das öl fehlt haben bisher alle nerve al 29 fahrer bei ihrer 110mm fox gabel festgestellt sofern die den kleinen service selbst gemacht haben.das ist kein gerücht sondern fakt.egal ob 2013 oder 2014 gabel.


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

wie das bei anderen fox gabel modellen ausschaut weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (26. April 2014)

Das ist bei Rock shox nicht anders.  Zumindest bei der boxxer

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## moses3k (26. April 2014)

Ich will endlich mein Bike. Drehe durch. Aaaaarrrggghhh.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1973 (26. April 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Ich will endlich mein Bike. Drehe durch. Aaaaarrrggghhh.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ich verstehe dich, bei mir soll es nächste Woche dann endlich soweit sein das ich es abholen kann...wobei ich bis jetzt von Canyon noch keinen definitiven Termin bekommen habe....abwarten und hoffen...


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. April 2014)

1. Gestern mit Koblenz telefoniert,  29er in XL stehen im Showroom... Wenn jemand geht,  bitte Fotos machen!!! 
2. Das 7.9 kommt wohl mit 70mm VB,  optional 60 und 50.


----------



## Gunnar98 (26. April 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> 1. Gestern mit Koblenz telefoniert,  29er in XL stehen im Showroom... Wenn jemand geht,  bitte Fotos machen!!!
> 2. Das 7.9 kommt wohl mit 70mm VB,  optional 60 und 50.


Was heißt optional? Wie bekomme ich einen 50er Vorbau?

Übrigens: Das Spectral in XL bin ich am Dienstag in Koblenz gefahren. Dieses Ding sieht sowas von mega riesen groß aus..


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. April 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Was heißt optional? Wie bekomme ich einen 50er Vorbau?
> 
> Übrigens: Das Spectral in XL bin ich am Dienstag in Koblenz gefahren. Dieses Ding sieht sowas von mega riesen groß aus..


So muss es sein,  damit man als großer Biker "im Bike"  sitzt.
Einfach anrufen und mitteilen.

Wie sind denn deine Maße?  Denkst du der 70er ist zu lang für dein Gefühl?
Verläuft beim XL das Oberrohr auch direkt in die Kettenstreben???  Kann mir das fast nich vorstellen...


----------



## Gunnar98 (26. April 2014)

Bin 1,94m groß, Schrittlänge 94cm. Fühlte sich an sich rein von der Länge und der Position auf dem Rad ganz gut an, allerdings sackte die Front bei Bunny Hops, Manuals etc gerne etwas weg. Denke auch, dass ich noch etwas Hecklastiger auf dem Rad stehen könnte. Will aber auch eher Richtung Enduro mit dem Rad gehen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. April 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Bin 1,94m groß, Schrittlänge 94cm. Fühlte sich an sich rein von der Länge und der Position auf dem Rad ganz gut an, allerdings sackte die Front bei Bunny Hops, Manuals etc gerne etwas weg. Denke auch, dass ich noch etwas Hecklastiger auf dem Rad stehen könnte. Will aber auch eher Richtung Enduro mit dem Rad gehen.


Danke für deinen Eindruck!  Dann wäre der 50er für dich als Basisausstattung bestimmt besser.  Ich will auch Touren machen,  darum möchte ich eine zu gedrungene Position vermeiden.  Naja wechseln kann man ja immer noch...  Gg
Bin neidisch auf dich,  dass du es schon gefahren bist... !


----------



## rnReaper (26. April 2014)

Klingt doch alles spitze. Mir kribbelt es auch in den Fingern hin zu fahren. Aber eine knappe Woche vor Abholung.. Ich glaube das Geld kann ich mir schenken ;-)


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. April 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Klingt doch alles spitze. Mir kribbelt es auch in den Fingern hin zu fahren. Aber eine knappe Woche vor Abholung.. Ich glaube das Geld kann ich mir schenken ;-)


Ist schlimmer als Weihnachten als man noch Kind war... Hehe


----------



## Tifftoff (26. April 2014)

Mein 9.9er in XL wird gerade zusammengestellt.

Leider meldet Canyon, dass die paypal Zahlung nicht geklappt hat. Paypal sagt dagegen, dass die Zahlung erfolgt ist. Auf jeden Fall is mein Geld weg.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass sich das Problem auflöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (26. April 2014)

ohman, das klingt mies. 
aber paypal muss doch bestätigen können wo das geld hin ging? evtl falsche kontonummer angegeben oder ähnliches?


----------



## Tifftoff (26. April 2014)

paypal hat schon bestätigt, dass das Geld an Canyon gegangen ist.


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. April 2014)

Ich zahle per Nachnahme... Wenn alles I. O.  angekommen ist.


----------



## waldhopser (26. April 2014)

Meine erste Erfahrung mit Canyon . Ich habe mein 29er Spectral Ostern geliefert bekommen . Die Überraschung war groß als der DHL-Mann Sonnabend klingelte . Ich habe das Bike zusammengebaut und eine Proberunde gedreht , dabei ist mir eine Art Klappern aufgefallen nach genauerem Hinsehen stellte ich fest, dass das Tretlager seitlich 1,5mm Spiel hatte . Ich zog das Tretlager nach und dann schaltete mein Umwerfer nicht mehr , also Umwerfer neu eingestellt und Schaltzug ein wenig nachgespannt , dabei festgestellt das der Schaltzug schon beschädigt ist . Mittwoch habe ich meine erste Tour gemacht , das Bike ist bergauf und bergab top !


----------



## Morphy_8 (26. April 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> paypal hat schon bestätigt, dass das Geld an Canyon gegangen ist.


Dann biete Canyon doch an,  gemeinsam ihr Konto durchgehen...


----------



## rnReaper (26. April 2014)

@waldhopser 
erstaunlich .. mit dem tretlager. lohnt sich wirklich vor der ersten fahrt n komplettcheck zu machen.
welche größe/farbe ist es denn? und bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhopser (26. April 2014)

Größe M , Farbe black sea , Bilder kommen noch .


----------



## Jogi (27. April 2014)

Warum selbst beim günstigsten 1.999,- € Modell Ergon Griffe montiert werden und beim 3.099,- € Flagschiff die billigen Canyon Dinger ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## LasseChristian (27. April 2014)

lustig das ergon auf der homepage auch noch werbung mitm 9ex macht


----------



## Dickie76 (27. April 2014)

Die Farbe sieht ja knallermäßig aus 

ich freu mich schon so auf meins...


----------



## Twoari (27. April 2014)

Ich hab bezüglich der Ergons's bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob sie mir als Entschädigung fürs warten statt dem für mich total unnützen multifunktionstuch die Ergon Griffen an mein E.X. montieren. Antwort war, dass das nicht geht.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (27. April 2014)

...beim 29'er EX sind auch die vermeintlich billigen Canyons verbaut? Würde auch gern wissen warum.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2014)

Mischkalkulation?! Wahrscheinlich muss bei solchen Kleinteilen noch gespart werden, weil 1x11 die Marge überproportional schmälert. Ohne Wertung.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (27. April 2014)

Vielleicht sind Sie den Ergon-Griffen am EX einfach überlegen


----------



## Spectraltaeter (27. April 2014)

;-)


----------



## Jogi (27. April 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Ich hab bezüglich der Ergons's bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob sie mir als Entschädigung fürs warten statt dem für mich total unnützen multifunktionstuch die Ergon Griffen an mein E.X. montieren. Antwort war, dass das nicht geht.


Gleiche Antwort bei mir. Da ich aber so nen Multifunktionsputzlappen schon habe, haben sie mir ein Topeak Minitool geschickt.
Sie müssten halt alle gleich behandeln  und wieso haben manche dann Trikot und Hose bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derjoe (27. April 2014)

Liegt glaube an der Verspätung. Ab min sechs Wochen gabs Trikot und Hose. Ab zehn oder so noch ne Brille.


----------



## Jogi (27. April 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> Liegt glaube an der Verspätung. Ab min sechs Wochen gabs Trikot und Hose. Ab zehn oder so noch ne Brille.


Ah ok, sowas hab ich mir fast gedacht.
Also dann warte ich freiwillig noch 3 Monate und nehm als Trostpflaster ein Rennrad


----------



## moses3k (27. April 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> lustig das ergon auf der homepage auch noch werbung mitm 9ex macht



Naja, Canyon gehört Roman Arnold und Ergon gehört seinen zwei Brüdern Franc und Lothar Arnold. Ist doch klar, dass eine intensive "Zusammenarbeit" nicht weit her geholt ist


----------



## Vince Vega (27. April 2014)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was so schlecht an den orginal Canyongriffen am EX ist?


----------



## rnReaper (27. April 2014)

Bestimmt das gleiche wie bei Fox Gaben


----------



## karsten13 (28. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen was so schlecht an den orginal Canyongriffen am EX ist?



nix. Griffe sind (zugegeben in geringerem Maß) ähnlich individuell wie der Sattel. Was dem einen passt, geht beim anderen gar net.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## LasseChristian (28. April 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Naja, Canyon gehört Roman Arnold und Ergon gehört seinen zwei Brüdern Franc und Lothar Arnold. Ist doch klar, dass eine intensive "Zusammenarbeit" nicht weit her geholt ist


is mir schon klar, nur hätte ich dann eher werbung mit nem bike gemacht wo die griffe auch dran sind^^wenn man genau auf das foto schaut sieht man das dort die canyongriffe dran sind.


----------



## og.echnaton (28. April 2014)

moin, gibt es in Hamburg schon Spectral fahrer? Würde gerne eines mal probe rollen, falls mich jemand denn mal lassen würde. Gerne PN an mich...

edit: gerne m oder l


----------



## carasc (28. April 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt mit mir nicht. Ich bemerk einfach keinen Unterschied zwischen den ergon griffen und den preiswerten auf meinem anderen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twoari (28. April 2014)

Wie mal über nen Artikel gestolpert bei dem sie einmal mehr über den angeblich so kurzen rahmen erstaunt sind....http://www.wielertochten.nl/canyon-spectral-al-9-0-ex-review/


----------



## Beebob (28. April 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Wie mal über nen Artikel gestolpert bei dem sie einmal mehr über den angeblich so kurzen rahmen erstaunt sind....http://www.wielertochten.nl/canyon-spectral-al-9-0-ex-review/



Hab den Artikel auch gelesen - ist zwar übertrieben dargestellt mit dem zu kurzen Rahmen, aber die Geo ist schon ziemlich kompakt.
Bin dann immer sehr erstaunt, wenn hier Biker mit über 1,80m berichten, dass sie mit Rahmengr. M gut zurecht kommen.


----------



## Hips (28. April 2014)

Beebob schrieb:


> Hab den Artikel auch gelesen - ist zwar übertrieben dargestellt mit dem zu kurzen Rahmen, aber die Geo ist schon ziemlich kompakt.
> Bin dann immer sehr erstaunt, wenn hier Biker mit über 1,80m berichten, dass sie mit Rahmengr. M gut zurecht kommen.


Letztlich ist ja auch nicht die Körpergröße, sondern der Körperbau insgesamt entscheidend. 1.80m mit 0.9m SL /0.8m SL sind nun mal zwei paar Schuhe!

Und dass das Spectral recht kurz ist, sollte mittlerweile ja allgemein bekannt sein.
Man muss es aber auch nicht kürzer machen als es wirklich ist!

Das Cube Stereo 650B in 18" hat gegenüber dem Spectral in M (17.5") z.B. nur ein 0.5cm längeres Oberrohr bzw. 1cm mehr Reach.
Das Radon Slide 650B in 18" hat gegenüber dem Spectral in M( 17.5") z.B nur ein 1 cm längeres Oberrohr bzw 0.5cm mehr Reach.

Und von beiden oben genannten Rädern hört man eigentlich nie, dass sie extrem kurz geraten sind. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich das "kurz geratene" Spectral schneller in MTB-Foren verbreitet, als die neue Attitüde, dass man nur noch mit einer Pike MTB fahren kann!

You get the point...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Man muss es aber auch nicht kürzer machen als es wirklich ist!
> 
> Das Cube Stereo 650B in 18" hat gegenüber dem Spectral in M (17.5") z.B. nur ein 0.5cm längeres Oberrohr bzw. 1cm mehr Reach.
> Das Radon Slide 650B in 18" hat gegenüber dem Spectral in M( 17.5") z.B nur ein 1 cm längeres Oberrohr bzw 0.5cm mehr Reach.
> *You get the point...*


_*D.h. keinerlei Geo ist Hipster*_


----------



## minor (28. April 2014)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> moin, gibt es in Hamburg schon Spectral fahrer? Würde gerne eines mal probe rollen, falls mich jemand denn mal lassen würde. Gerne PN an mich...
> 
> edit: gerne m oder l



Gibt in Hamburg mindestens zwei Spectrals, eines davon ist meines


----------



## dp00212 (28. April 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> _*D.h. keinerlei Geo ist Hipster*_



Also den Jungs von MB UK war das Spectral auch zu kurz. Der link wurde hier im Forum schonmal gepostet, glaube ich. 

http://m.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/cat...uct/review-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-ex-14-48307


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (28. April 2014)

dp00212 schrieb:


> Also den Jungs von MB UK war das Spectral auch zu kurz. Der link wurde hier im Forum schonmal gepostet, glaube ich.
> 
> http://m.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/cat...uct/review-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-ex-14-48307


Du hast gerade nochmals zu dem Artikel verlinkt, der ursprünglich die Diskussion ausgelöst hatte!


----------



## dp00212 (28. April 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Du hast gerade nochmals zu dem Artikel verlinkt, der ursprünglich die Diskussion ausgelöst hatte!



My bad - ich zieh's zurueck.


----------



## Jogi (29. April 2014)

Ich war ja auch ziemlich verunsichert durch die Größen-Diskussion.
Am samstag konnte ich dann in Koblenz beide für mich in Frage kommenden Größen (L & M bei 180/SL88) probefahren.

Der erste Eindruck beim Draufsitzen auf das L war noch ganz ok, beim Hin- und Herfahren dann eher "Hui, ist das groß"
Auf dem M fühlte ich mich dann doch deutlich wohler, richtig verspielt, genau wie ich es mag.

Für Touren wär das L evtl. die bessere Wahl mit meinen Abmessungen, verwinkelte Trails gehen für mich besser mit der lkleineren Größe M.


----------



## Thebike69 (29. April 2014)

Hallo,
möchte mir das Spectral AL 8.0 in Größe M (179cm,84SL).
Was sollte ich beim bestellen beachten?
Soll ich ein Reserveschaltauge dazu nehmen?
Sollte ich es selbst abholen,200km damit ich es schneller bekomme?
Gibt es noch sonstige Ratschläge oder was ich beachten sollte?
Danke mal im Vorraus
Gruß
Mike


----------



## carasc (29. April 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte mir das Spectral AL 8.0 in Größe M (179cm,84SL).
> Was sollte ich beim bestellen beachten?
> Soll ich ein Reserveschaltauge dazu nehmen?
> ...



Da ich mir an meinem anderen Rad doch das ein oder andere mal das Schaltauge abgerissen hab, hab ich mir eins dazu bestellt. Ist ja kein Ersatzteil das man immer in jedem Shop bekommt. Ob es im laden schneller geht weis ich nicht aber vielleicht ist man vor Ort flexibler was einstellen und tauschen angeht.


----------



## tbec (29. April 2014)

Selbst abholen ist immer eine Erfahrung Wert !!! Also mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Und 200km ist ja keine Strecke !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2014)

@Thebike69
Reserveschaltauge hab ich mir auch direkt mitbestellt, so brauch ich nicht zu warten wenn mal eins kaputt gehen sollte.
Wenn du das Rad abholst bekommst du es nicht eher als wenn sie es dir schicken. Ein Kumpel von mir hat am gleichen Tag wie ich bestellt, er hat's schicken lassen ich hab's abgeholt. Er hatte seines knapp eine Woche früher als ich. Vorteil bei der Abholung ist aber dass du das aufgebaute Rad komplett durchchecken kannst, Nachteil ist dass du bestimmt hier und da noch ein paar Euro bei Canyon im Shop lässt ;-).


----------



## stanleydobson (29. April 2014)

für was sollte man geld bei canyon lassen, hab da immer nur meine bikes geholt, mehr nicht


----------



## Thebike69 (29. April 2014)

Danke für eure Infos. Schaltauge wird dazu bestellt und werde es mir schicken lassen.
Bin ja schon hin und her gerissen , hoffentlich ist es ne Gute Wahl?!


----------



## Terenze (29. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> für was sollte man geld bei canyon lassen, hab da immer nur meine bikes geholt, mehr nicht



Irgendwas findet man immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (29. April 2014)

Mein Bike wird gerade zusammen gestellt und dann bekomm ich die E-Mail mit der Terminauswahl zur Abholung. Juhuuuu


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2014)

Eine Frage hab ich noch an die EX Besitzer.
Wer hat sein Bike schon an die Waage gehängt?
Hab meins jetz zum zweiten Mal mit einer "billigen" Waagen gewogen und jedesmal waren es knapp unter 12,5kg (12,48 und 12,46).
Kann jemand mit einer ordentlichen Waage das Gewicht bestätigen?


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

welches genaue modell hast du und welche rahmengröße ? mit oder ohne pedale ? fahrfertig mit tacho und satteltasche und flaschenhalter und pumpe ? oder so wie aus dem karton ?


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2014)

Grösse M fahrfertig mit Pedalen (natürlich ohne Satteltasche, Flaschenhalter und Pumpe)


----------



## seelenfrieden (29. April 2014)

omg...blaue Pedale..omg...Forumsverweis...


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> omg...blaue Pedale..omg...Forumsverweis...


Sieht in Natura noch viel geiler aus, haben sogar die Jungs von Canyon neidlos zugeben müssen 
Blau ist das neue Schwarz.....


----------



## seelenfrieden (29. April 2014)

ich muss zugeben, ich hab über die GE1 Griffe in blau nachgedacht. Aber war mir dann doch zu nah an "Grün und Blau, trägt dem Kasperl sei Frau".


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2014)

Jeder wie er mag. Obwohl zwischen grün und blau gibt's schon einen Unterschied, das weisst du aber oder?


----------



## seelenfrieden (29. April 2014)

ich sagte doch "zu nah an"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Und was wiegen die Pedale ? Hat ja jeder andere...
Ist der Rest original (Sattel, Lenker etc.) ?
Sonst ist es kein echter Vergleich...ein paar Details mußte schon hier preisgeben um es realistisch zu halten.


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2014)

Pedale sind Spank Spike und sollen laut Hersteller knapp 400g wiegen. Der Rest ist orginal.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (29. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Spectral Ex in S bekommen? Würd mich interessieren wie Ihr mit der Größe im Verhältnis zu Eurer Körpergr. + SL zurechtkommt.
Hab mir S mit 1,71m bei SL von 80cm bestellt


----------



## carasc (29. April 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Spectral Ex in S bekommen? Würd mich interessieren wie Ihr mit der Größe im Verhältnis zu Eurer Körpergr. + SL zurechtkommt.
> Hab mir S mit 1,71m bei SL von 80cm bestellt


Hab ein 29" spectral(kein ex) in s bei 174cm und 80sl war grad wieder 56km unterwegs rund 900hm und fühl mich richtig wohl sowohl auf technischen abschnitten als auch beim Strecke machen.


----------



## Marc1973 (29. April 2014)

moses3k schrieb:


> Mein Bike wird gerade zusammen gestellt und dann bekomm ich die E-Mail mit der Terminauswahl zur Abholung. Juhuuuu


Meins auch juchuuuuu.... habe heute die email bekommen.... Jetzt bin ich nur mal auf die Terminauswahl gespannt.....


----------



## moses3k (29. April 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Spectral Ex in S bekommen? Würd mich interessieren wie Ihr mit der Größe im Verhältnis zu Eurer Körpergr. + SL zurechtkommt.
> Hab mir S mit 1,71m bei SL von 80cm bestellt



Habe mir bei Größe 1,72 und SL 79 auch das in S bestellt. Hat beim Probefahren gut gepasst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123thorag (30. April 2014)

Noch weitere Erfahrungen des 29" Spectral?
Könnt ihr die extrem kurze Geo ( http://www.wielertochten.nl/canyon-spectral-al-9-0-ex-review/ ), auch beim 29" bestätigen?
Bin dann doch verunsichert, ob L bei meinem langen Oberkörper (1,87 cm, SL 87) passt. Vorbau würde ich allerdings ohnehin verlängern.

XL dürfte halt extrem unhandlich werden.

Will auch endlich die Mail haben! Scheiß Warterei!


----------



## Jogi (30. April 2014)

Termin ist gebucht  nächste Woche hol ich mein Schätzchen ab


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. April 2014)

Das 27.5 und das 29er sind nicht extrem kurz! Bitte bilde dir deine eigene Meinung..


----------



## Oshiki (30. April 2014)

Ich habe mich (1,78m / 84SL) auf dem 29er M Rahmen wohl gefühlt. Evtl. würde ich den Vorbau einen cm länger nehmen.


----------



## Stefan-S (30. April 2014)

Hallo Gemeinschaft, auch meins ist jetzt da. Ich möchte Euch dieses Bild nicht vorenthalten. Zu den Farben. Ich mag schwarz, wirklich. Mein weiteres Fahrrad ist schwarz. Aber, wie kann man das Spectral *nicht* in dieser Farbe bestellen..


----------



## sorny (30. April 2014)

Plant ihr, einen Kettenstrebenschutz zu verwenden? Wenn ja, welchen?

Ich hatte damals einen bei meinem Hardtail, so wirklich hab ich den Sinn ned verstanden :/
lg


----------



## 123thorag (30. April 2014)

Mwürde ich tun_8 schrieb:


> Das 27.5 und das 29er sind nicht extrem kurz! Bitte bilde dir deine eigene Meinung..



Ja Mann, würde ich tun,  wenn ich mich endlich draufsetzen könnte!


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. April 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Ja Mann, würde ich tun,  wenn ich mich endlich draufsetzen könnte!


Bald gibt's weitere Eindrücke von den 29er n hier im Forum...


----------



## Thebike69 (30. April 2014)

Das 29er Spectral haben doch schon sehr viele. Fährt ihr damit gelegentlich Downhillen?


----------



## Vince Vega (30. April 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Fährt ihr damit gelegentlich Downhillen?


Wie bitte?



sorny schrieb:


> Plant ihr, einen Kettenstrebenschutz zu verwenden? Wenn ja, welchen?


Serienmässig ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran, auf jeden Fall beim EX9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (30. April 2014)

Ich meine ob ihr mit den 29er auch viel Downhill Strecken fährt?!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (30. April 2014)

Mir persönlich wär Downhill zu riskant!


----------



## Julian B (30. April 2014)

Hat schon jemand im Raum Stuttgart das 27,5 in Größe L? Würde mich gerne einmal kurz draufsetzen.


----------



## seelenfrieden (30. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> 
> 
> Serienmässig ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran, auf jeden Fall beim EX9.0



Kettenstrebenschutz beim EX ist nen gut gemachtes passend aufgeschraubtes Plastikteil. Ich hatte die Flauschefolie schon bereitliegen, hab sie dann aber aus Faulheit nicht aufgeklebt. Ist auch bisher nicht wirklich nötig gewesen. Durch die X01 ist das Ding unfassbar leise, kein Kettenschlagen, kein Lackschaden bisher. 0,0. ICh habe jetzt auf nen 30er Kettenblatt gewechselt und da hör ich zum ersten Mal die Kette auf der Strebe, wenns ruppig wird. Flauschefolie liegt also wieder griffbereit...


----------



## Vince Vega (30. April 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich meine ob ihr mit den 29er auch viel Downhill Strecken fährt?!


Ich fahre zwar das 27,5er und ich weiss nicht was du als Downhill bezeichnest, aber die Strecken die ich mit Downhill in Verbindung setze würde ich dem Bike nicht zumuten....


----------



## rnReaper (30. April 2014)

Ist halt n AM .. Kein Enduro, kein DHiller


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. April 2014)

Downhill ist ja ein weit gefasster Begriff: einfach bergab fahren, Flowtrail bergab, Bikepark etc.
Für Drops über 1m Höhe oder Roadgaps und Vergleichbares würde ICH PERSÖNLICH es nicht nehmen.

Es kommt einfach auch d'rauf an, was man seinem Bike antun will und auf die Fahrtechnik!
Wir hatten am WE auch Leute bei der Bikepark-Eröffnung (s.u.), die mit nem Hardtail ganz sauber runtergekommen sind - aber auch welche, die sich ablegten


----------



## Thebike69 (30. April 2014)

Das war eigentlich der Grund das ich mich für das Spectral entschieden hatte. Da mein Ghost ASX5500 mit 120mm Federweg doch ziemlich in die Knie geht. Ich möchte es Bergab schon krachen lassen und Sprünge von 4-6 Meter sollte es schon wech stecken.....


----------



## seelenfrieden (30. April 2014)

Das steckt es auch weg. Bei den unfassbar leichten Laufrädern ibn ich mir noch nicht sicher. Bin mir nur sicher, dass ich da über kurz oder lang sehr teures Altmetall draus machen werde... Leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich der Grund das ich mich für das Spectral entschieden hatte. Da mein Ghost ASX5500 mit 120mm Federweg doch ziemlich in die Knie geht. Ich möchte es Bergab schon krachen lassen und Sprünge von 4-6 Meter sollte es schon wech stecken.....


 4-6 meter mit nem spectral? ich hoffe du meinst die weite und nicht die höhe


----------



## Vince Vega (30. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> 4-6 meter mit nem spectral? ich hoffe du meinst die weite und nicht die höhe



Hab ich auch direkt gedacht....wobei 6m in der Weite auch schon ganz schön viel sind.......

@Thebike69 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ein anderes Bike zu kaufen als ein 29er Spectral wenn du solche Sachen fährst?


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. April 2014)

Wenn DAS das Haupteinsatzgebiet sein soll, würd ich stornieren und (wenn man bei Canyon bleiben will) das Strive oder Torque nehmen bzw. das neue Enduro abwarten.
Einfach stabiler bei mehr Reserven.


----------



## Thebike69 (30. April 2014)

Wenn denn das 27,5. 
Nur Trails fahren is nix für mich. Muß mich den Berg hoch quälen, Treppen runder poltern und etwas Downhillen. Natürlich nicht wie die Jungs mit ihren DH-Bikes


----------



## crossy-pietro (30. April 2014)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Wenn denn das 27,5.
> Nur Trails fahren is nix für mich. Muß mich den Berg hoch quälen, Treppen runder poltern und etwas Downhillen. Natürlich nicht wie die Jungs mit ihren DH-Bikes



Gut, für sowas hab ich mir auch das Specki 7.9 bestellt - das (bisi DH) sollte es abkönnen.


----------



## rnReaper (30. April 2014)

Kann mir mal einer sagen ob meine Vorstellungen daneben sind? 4-6m springen mit dem Spectral? Ich meine.. man fliegt ja net grade aus. Für sone Entfernung gehört auch ne gewisse Höhe dazu. Kommt mir grade n bisschen daneben vor, wenn man nicht grade eine 120% ausgereifte Technik hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (30. April 2014)

Über 30 Jahre Motocross Erfahrung
Mein erstes Moped war ne Maico MC250 Bj.75✌️


----------



## lantama (30. April 2014)

Grandiose Einsichten. Ich hoffe mein Teil kommt bald. Dann höre ich auf zum Zeitvertreib zu lesen und fahre lieber hier rum .
Also so hoch und runter.... und mit möglichst null schieben jeweils.......

BTW: gibt es irgendwo hier Bilder eines 29er in XL? Hab noch keines bewusst gesehen......

BTW2: Hat jemand Remote für die FOX Gabel nachgerüstet?


----------



## Morphy_8 (30. April 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> BTW: gibt es irgendwo hier Bilder eines 29er in XL? Hab noch keines bewusst gesehen......


Da warten schon viele drauf...


----------



## DaKing (1. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Da warten schon viele drauf...



Ich hatte mich in Koblenz auf eins gesetzt - sorry ich hätte Bilder machen sollen...
Es ist jetzt aber auch ein 22" Cube Stereo S-HPC geworden, davon hätte ich dann Bilder ;-) 

Grüße


----------



## Morphy_8 (1. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Da warten schon viele drauf...


Im Wartezimmer hab ich die ersten 2 Bilder gefunden.


----------



## Beebob (1. Mai 2014)

Das müsst ihr lesen - super Bericht über Raceenduros in der neuen Enduro-Ausgabe
Glückwunsch an Canyon - schade das man so ein Spectral Team Edition nicht bei Canyon kaufen kann.
Ich würde sofort eins ordern.
Viele Spaß beim lesen:  http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/


----------



## Tifftoff (1. Mai 2014)

Kauf Dir halt ein Serienbike und tausche die entsprechenden Teile aus.


----------



## Ric182 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich hole ja morgen Abend mein spectral al 7.0! Werde direkt die Mountain Kings runter werfen und den nobby nic verbauen. Mir gefällt das Rad nicht mit den 2,4er Reifen. Wie ist es mit den Schläuchen, es sind ja 2 verbaut aber ich habe immer einen Ersatz schlauch dabei. Habe mal bisschen im Internet geforscht und gesehen dass es nicht überall 27,5" Schläuche gibt. Da werden meistens 28" Schläuche angezeigt die man auch verbauen kann. Würdet ihr es empfehlen oder eher nicht?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LukasL (1. Mai 2014)

Ric182 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hole ja morgen Abend mein spectral al 7.0! Werde direkt die Mountain Kings runter werfen und den nobby nic verbauen. Mir gefällt das Rad nicht mit den 2,4er Reifen. Wie ist es mit den Schläuchen, es sind ja 2 verbaut aber ich habe immer einen Ersatz schlauch dabei. Habe mal bisschen im Internet geforscht und gesehen dass es nicht überall 27,5" Schläuche gibt. Da werden meistens 28" Schläuche angezeigt die man auch verbauen kann. Würdet ihr es empfehlen oder eher nicht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich hab bei mir jetzt die Schwalbe 
nr. 21f verbaut! Sind Schläuche für 27,5 zoll Reifen. Die beiden Schläuche, die verbaut waren, waren bei mir relativ schnell kaputt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ric182 (1. Mai 2014)

Oh okay, dann muss ich morgen direkt nach Schläuchen gucken. Bin eher der Schwalbe als Conti Käufer. Die Mountain Kings hebe ich mir dann für den Herbst auf. Bin mal gespannt wie das Rad ist. Hoffentlich sind die Züge nicht so lang, sonst muss ich die in nem anderen Laden kürzen lassen da es bei Canyon niemand direkt machen würde. Dann müsste ich wieder paar Tage länger aufs Rad warten....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (1. Mai 2014)

@Ric182 
26" Schläuche gehen ohne Probleme bei 27.5 - mit etwas Geschick sogar bei 29ern!


----------



## philis (1. Mai 2014)

was ist der Vorteil der nobby Nic gegenüber der Continental Mountain King II Protection 2.4"
X-King Protection 2,4" ? 

Ich wäre dringend auf der Suche nach einem 29er Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand?


----------



## Ric182 (1. Mai 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> @Ric182
> 26" Schläuche gehen ohne Probleme bei 27.5 - mit etwas Geschick sogar bei 29ern!


Okay vielen Dank für den Tipp 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2014)

@Ric182
Der Tipp, dass 26er Schläuche auf 29 Zoll passen könnte, wird dir aber eher helfen, wenn du Latexschläuche verwendest. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit Butyl-Stretching  Latex hat schlicht eine bessere Dehnfähigkeit und noch andere Vorteile 
Weiterer Tipp: Der Latexschlauch von Geax hat ein Gewinde während Michelin glatt ist. Das heisst, zur einfacheren Luftzufuhr und -druckkontrolle ist Geax besser, weil man eine Rändelmutter bis zur Felge aufschrauben kann 

Den kann man aber gern mal ein paar Tage in Fett-Rot quer über das Forum legen, dann hat es auch jeder intus


----------



## Chester81 (2. Mai 2014)

Kann jemand sagen wie lang der Gabelschaft genau sein muss, beim 27.5er in L, danke.

Spacer wie bei Auslieferung natürlich.


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Kauf Dir halt ein Serienbike und tausche die entsprechenden Teile aus.



1) sauuer
2) fox
3) team edition rahmen gibts nicht


----------



## 123thorag (2. Mai 2014)

Jemand schon n 8.9er in L oder ne Mail bekommen?
Sollte eigentlich nächste Woche da sein und ich hör nichts. Scheiß Warterei!


----------



## mssc (2. Mai 2014)

Meins ist am Postweg...


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Mai 2014)

Ich geb Euch den Tip, zahlt bei Canyon nicht per paypal.
Seit einer Woche behauptet Canyon, dass paypal die Zahlung verweigert.
Allerdings wurde das Geld bereits von Canyon eingezogen.
Und bei Canyon kümmert sich keiner darum.
Wenn jetzt nicht bis Montag was passiert, stelle ich einen paypal Rückzahlungsauftrag und dann könne die das 3800 Euro Spectral 9.9 XL behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (2. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Ich geb Euch den Tip, zahlt bei Canyon nicht per paypal.
> Seit einer Woche behauptet Canyon, dass paypal die Zahlung verweigert.
> Allerdings wurde das Geld bereits von Canyon eingezogen.
> Und bei Canyon kümmert sich keiner darum.
> Wenn jetzt nicht bis Montag was passiert, stelle ich einen paypal Rückzahlungsauftrag und dann könne die das 3800 Euro Spectral 9.9 XL behalten.



das kann wirklich sein! paypal zieht hohe beträge gerne mal ein und gibt sie nicht frei
über ostern musste ich so 12(!) tage auf eine rückzahlung von BMO warten, weil paypayl diese direkt eingezogen hat "zur überprüfung"...gleiches spiel beim shop danach, der mir den nicht lieferbaren dämpfer erstattete...beide male ging es um 350 euro, zeitweise hatten die slso 700 euro von mir für 1 woche!!! frechheit,aber was will man machen
du siehst davon nix, bei dir steht nur zahlung getätigt. canyon sieht dann zahlung erhalten, aber PP hat dann evtl auch direkt die 3800 eingezogen und canyon wartet bis die das freigeben, paypal schreibt ja immer nur "zur überprüfung", canyon weiß ja nicht warum das geld nicht kommt. Also canyon könnte unschuldig sein


----------



## Heiko-78 (3. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Ich geb Euch den Tip, zahlt bei Canyon nicht per paypal.
> Seit einer Woche behauptet Canyon, dass paypal die Zahlung verweigert.
> Allerdings wurde das Geld bereits von Canyon eingezogen.
> Und bei Canyon kümmert sich keiner darum.
> Wenn jetzt nicht bis Montag was passiert, stelle ich einen paypal Rückzahlungsauftrag und dann könne die das 3800 Euro Spectral 9.9 XL behalten.



Ich würde das auch auf PayPal schieben. Habe selbst auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die lassen das Geld gerne für sich arbeiten und behalten das ne Weile. Ich versuche Paypal generell zu vermeiden, gerade auch bei hohen Beträgen. Es gibt doch echt genug andere Wege, Geld zu transferieren.
Canyon würde ich da solche Praktiken nicht unterstellen. Ich war am Wochenende bei Canyon und hab das Bike abgeholt, alles bestens, nett, kompetent, hilfsbereit und auch noch beim Service gut, als ich schon längst bezahlt hatte und am nächsten Tag nochmal ne Bitte / Frage hatte.


----------



## Deleted176859 (3. Mai 2014)

Absolut für MICH nicht nachvollziehbar wie man Paypal trotz vieler negativer Berichte, Erfahrungen etc. nutzen will, kann, soll, müsste, braucht......! @Heiko-78: volle Zustimmung! Gibt genug andere Möglichkeiten zur Zahlung...!!!


----------



## Tifftoff (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn sich Canyon einen solch unseriösen Partner an Bord holt, trägt Canyon halt eine Mitschuld.
Vor allem liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass die Beträge recht hoch sind.
Warum bieten die dann paypal an? Es kann gut sein, dass der Verkauf scheitert, und ich mein altes Bike weiterfahre.
Das Geld werde ich sicher wieder zurückbekommen. Wenn Canyon keine Bikes verkaufen will, dann sollen sie die halt behalten.


----------



## rnReaper (3. Mai 2014)

So langsam könnt ihr m PayPal Thread auf machen. Das hat nix mehr mit dem Topic zu tun.


----------



## Timo S. (3. Mai 2014)

Könnten die EX Fahrer uns was zu den Roam50 Laufrädern sagen?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher?
Bringe komplett 86kg auf die Waage und bin mir gerade bei dem LR Satz nicht sicher ob der lange halten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123thorag (3. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Meins ist am Postweg...



Glücklicher, dass 8.9er ist übrigens in der neuen bike getestet. ..


----------



## Gunnar98 (3. Mai 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein Angleset im 29" Spectral? Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eins mit -1° einzubauen, um etwas mehr Richtung Enduro damit zu gehen. Gerade der steile Lenkwinkel wurde ja auch hier im Mtb-News test kritisiert..


----------



## Red_Herring (3. Mai 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Könnten die EX Fahrer uns was zu den Roam50 Laufrädern sagen?
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bisher?
> Bringe komplett 86kg auf die Waage und bin mir gerade bei dem LR Satz nicht sicher ob der lange halten wird.



Bisher keine Probleme. Bin aber auch einiges leichter als du. Nabe (Freilauf) wurde nach 3 Touren minimal lauter (von "man hört so gut wie nichts" auf "normal".) Ich bin zufrieden. Wenn du bedenken hast tausch sie doch direkt nach dem Kauf.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Mai 2014)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Wenn sich Canyon einen solch unseriösen Partner an Bord holt, trägt Canyon halt eine Mitschuld.
> Vor allem liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass die Beträge recht hoch sind.
> Warum bieten die dann paypal an? Es kann gut sein, dass der Verkauf scheitert, und ich mein altes Bike weiterfahre.
> Das Geld werde ich sicher wieder zurückbekommen. Wenn Canyon keine Bikes verkaufen will, dann sollen sie die halt behalten.



boah lachhaft, frust verständlich , ging mir auch so, aber dich zwingt ja keiner mit paypal zu zahlen. Ja canyon bietet es an, aber wenn man mit PP zahlt akzeptiert man die PP bedingungen und muss sich dann damit abfinden wenn PP so nen mist macht. Das jetzt auf canyon zu schieben, DAS ist unseriös


----------



## oc-tom (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo XLer!!!
im Forum "Wartezimmer 2014" Beitrag 825 ist ein XL-Foto!!!!!


----------



## Matschak (3. Mai 2014)

So sehen FREUNDE aus


----------



## spectralist (3. Mai 2014)

Schönes Bild vom Donnersberg


----------



## Matschak (4. Mai 2014)

Ja der gute alte Donnersberg!
Kommst Du hier aus der Kante?


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Gabeln/Dämpfern. Kenne mich mit den aktuellen Teilen noch nicht so gut aus - habt Nachsicht,  mein letztes Bike kommt noch aus der Steinzeit (1992).
Hab irgendwo gelesen dass die Fox Float 32 von Canyon eigentlich ne 140er ist.  Ist da jemand dran?  Fände ich interessant,  wenn man ohne viel Investitionen das Bike noch verbessern könnte...


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2014)

Eventuell ist da nur ein Spacer verbaut den man entfernen kann. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern daß jemand hier im Forum mal bei Canyon angefragt hatte und dies verneint wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (4. Mai 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Glücklicher, dass 8.9er ist übrigens in der neuen bike getestet. ..



Und, wie schneidet es dort ab? Bin neugierig


----------



## Gunnar98 (4. Mai 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Denke die haben da eine Mischung aus 26" und 29" Gabel zu einer gemacht. Wäre natürlich super wenn man den Spacer einfach entfernen könnte und 140mm Federweg hätte.


----------



## Vincy (4. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu den Gabeln/Dämpfern. Kenne mich mit den aktuellen Teilen noch nicht so gut aus - habt Nachsicht,  mein letztes Bike kommt noch aus der Steinzeit (1992).
> Hab irgendwo gelesen dass die Fox Float 32 von Canyon eigentlich ne 140er ist.  Ist da jemand dran?  Fände ich interessant,  wenn man ohne viel Investitionen das Bike noch verbessern könnte...


 
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FFloatAirSpgTravelAdj.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...ce/QuickTech/2013_AirSpring_Travel_Adjust.htm


----------



## Gunnar98 (4. Mai 2014)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass diese blauen Dinger den Federweg begrenzen?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...IT-Federgabel-140mm-15QR-1-5-Taper-black.html Anscheinend geht es, obwohl das wahrscheinlich ein Schreibfehler ist.


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Mai 2014)

Habe auf der HP gelesen: Fox bietet ja Auskunft und technischen Support an,  wenn es um diese Art von Umbauten geht.  Finde ich sehr anständig.  Bin selber Supportmanager und würde das selber nicht anbieten


----------



## Oshiki (4. Mai 2014)

Hat schon einer den Bericht über das 29er in der Bike gelesen und kann etwas zum Bericht sagen?


----------



## catto (4. Mai 2014)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Hat schon einer den Bericht über das 29er in der Bike gelesen und kann etwas zum Bericht sagen?


Anhang anzeigen 290368


----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Mai 2014)

catto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 290368


Funzt ned.


----------



## catto (4. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Funzt ned.


Versuch es noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (4. Mai 2014)

Immer noch nicht (Anhang nicht gefunden) .  Kannst du es bei einem one click hoster hochladen und dann den Link hier posten oder per PM schicken?  Danke!!!


----------



## SteelPanther69 (4. Mai 2014)

-


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (4. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,
irgendwo in diesem fred ging es um die Schrauben der Dämperaufhängung die rosten. Musste nun auch feststellen das diese rosten. Hat sich da jemand mal bei Canyon beschwert?
Und wenn ja was ist dabei rausgekommen?
Vielen Dank!
Grretz
KM


----------



## Oshiki (4. Mai 2014)

@catto
Danke


----------



## Hips (4. Mai 2014)

@19RocKStaR74
Auch bei mir zeigen die Schrauben der Horst-Link-Lager und Dämpferaufnahme leichte Flugrostanzeichen.

Ich würde mir da jedoch keine großen Sorgen machen. Ich hatte alle Lagerschrauben (außer Hauptschwingenlager) schon offen, in der Hoffnung, die Lebensdauer der Kugellager mit einer extra Portion Lagerfett zu erhöhen und insbesondere Schmutz besser fernhalten zu können. Nach nur zwei Ausfahrten hatten sich da schon erstaunlich viele Körnchen zwischen Lagerschraube und Lager angesammelt.

Bei den "rostenden" Schrauben handelt es sich ja letztlich um Hohlschrauben. Diese scheinen nur von innen (d.h. inbusseitig) zu rosten, weil die Rahmen wahrscheinlich in einem Chinesischen Bergwerk mit stark eisenhaltigem Werkzeug zusammengeschraubt werden. 


Trotzdem ungewöhnlich, dass einzig die Horst-Link- und Dämpferschrauben aus eisenhaltigem Stahl sind.


----------



## Stefan-S (5. Mai 2014)

Da ich, wie so manch anderer auch, zwecks der Rahmengröße zweifelten bzw. hin und her überlegt habe, möchte ich nach einem WE in Bischofsmais meine Eindrücke zur Größe kurz mitteilen. Ich habe bei 179,5 einen M Rahmen gewählt ging davon aus, dass ich auf jeden Fall den kurzen 50er Vorbau gegen einen 80er tauschen werde. Gut, dass ich es nicht vorweg gemacht habe. Ich bin damit sehr gut zurecht gekommen und finde, dass die Kombi Lenker/Vorbau absolut stimmig sind. Man muss sich halt erst mal drauf einlassen und nicht gleich versuchen das bekannte All Mountain/Tour Setup herzustellen. Ansonsten: Top Fahrrad, hat mich nicht ein Mal abgeworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (5. Mai 2014)

catto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 290373 Anhang anzeigen 290368



hat im Test ein AM+ noch besser abgeschnitten als das 8.9?


----------



## 123thorag (5. Mai 2014)

jackson28 schrieb:


> hat im Test ein AM+ noch besser abgeschnitten als das 8.9?



Gerade gesehen, dass der Anhang doch zu offnen ist.  War glaube ich von der Punktzahl auf dem 3. 4. Platz.  Ich glaub das Radon Slide war Testsieger.


----------



## catto (5. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne leider auch nicht den kompletten Artikel. Ich habe auch nur das Bild aus dem Anhang von einem Bekannten bekommen


jackson28 schrieb:


> hat im Test ein AM+ noch besser abgeschnitten als das 8.9?


----------



## MeisterShredder (5. Mai 2014)

oc-tom schrieb:


> Hallo XLer!!!
> im Forum "Wartezimmer 2014" Beitrag 825 ist ein XL-Foto!!!!!



Danke! 
sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Stoneagebiker (5. Mai 2014)

Zum Test in im bike-magazin:
1. Radon Slide Carbon 160
2. Ghost AMR Plus Lector 7700
3. Canyon Spectral AL 8.9

Das Spectral war aber auch das preisgünstigste Bike von dem Test.


----------



## Saseral (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuem MTB 
Finde das Spectral sehr interessant. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das in L mir noch passt.
Ist hier einer, der das 27,5er in L fährt und um die 189cm ist und eine SL von 93 cm hat? 
Ich denke das könnte eher etwas knapp werden.
Oder dann das 29er in xl?

Grüße


----------



## 123thorag (5. Mai 2014)

Noch jemand der KW19 hatte (8.9er L, Meteo-Grey) und nichts hört?
Kann im Moment tagsüber schlecht dort anrufen...


----------



## Flo4479 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo - ich habe auch 19. KW als Termin für mein 8 er in Chrome red bekommen und höre leider auch nichts aus Koblenz..... 
Ich werde noch wahnsinnig - Sch..... Wartezeit


----------



## Flo4479 (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## ChrisZiegler (5. Mai 2014)

so kanns gehen, da liest man in Ruhe das Forum und das Handy macht spontan eine Schnellantwort.

Ich überlege mir das Spectral 29" in L zu gönnen. Hat das schon jemand im Raum Stuttgart? Nach Koblenz ist doch verdammt weit für ne Parkplatzkurve....

gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaus033 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich war am letzten Freitag in Koblenz,
bin das Spectral 29 und Nerve 29 in Grösse L im Vergleich gefahren.
Wollte eigentlich das Spectral holen aber ich zweifel an den Bergauf-Qualitäten.
Das Nerve fühlt sich einfach direkter,spritziger an.Kommt meinem Fahrprofil mit langen Touren und Höhenmetern mehr entgegen,
Und :runter kommen sie alle !!!


----------



## Timo S. (6. Mai 2014)

Das genau ist der Punkt, für deine Definiton ist das Nerve sicher die bessere Wahl.
Bei mir heißt es eher, meine Touren sind "nur" die Wege, die die Abfahrten miteinander verbinden, somit Spectral...


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Mai 2014)

Warte auch auf ein Spectral in chrome red, das diese Woche kommen soll. Mal schaun. Freitag hieß es, dass es auf Status gelb steht und demnächst zusammengebaut werden müsste. Ich will es echt langsam haben...

Ich bin ja ein sehr geduldiger Mensch, aber jeder weitere Tag macht das Ruhigbleiben schwerer. Täglich betrachte ich mir die Homepage mit den schönen Bildern und lese noch mal über die Ausstattung, zweifle hin und wieder an meiner Entscheidung. Wenn es doch nur endlich käme, dann wären sicherlich alle Zweifel dahin und ich wäre glücklich...


----------



## 123thorag (6. Mai 2014)

Status gelb ist doch schonmal gut.
Ich höre gar nichts.

Ansonsten gibst du meine Gefühlswelt eins zu eins wieder ;-)
Will endlich draufsitzen!


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Mai 2014)

Wir sitzen halt alle im selben (Gefühls)Boot. 

Mit Status gelb kann ich aber noch über Trails jagen und mein ESX von 2007 will langsam auch zu seinem neuen Besitzer. Lange kann ich den nicht mehr hinhalten...hab ihm jetzt schon ein paar Pedale versprochen, damit er nicht noch abspringt.  Genau die selbe Politik wie bei canyon


----------



## Flo4479 (6. Mai 2014)

Licht am Ende des laaaaaangen Wartens.....

Meins wird zusammengebaut.......


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2014)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum das 7.0 eine Talas verbaut hat (laut Beschreibung) und alle anderen ne Float?


----------



## Dickie76 (6. Mai 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Licht am Ende des laaaaaangen Wartens.....
> 
> Meins wird zusammengebaut.......



Wann bestellt welches Modell?


----------



## Stoneagebiker (6. Mai 2014)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum das 7.0 eine Talas verbaut hat (laut Beschreibung) und alle anderen ne Float?


Alle haben Talas, außer das 7.0 W und das 9.0 EX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (6. Mai 2014)

Spectral 29 in meteor grey-red, Größe L











jaja... die Leitungen sind noch zu lang, die Plastikscheibe am HR gehört genauso wie die Aufkleber weg... wird alles noch erledigt... 
Wenn der Adapter für die Hope E4 kommt, muss ich sowieso nochmal ran


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2014)

Haste mal gewogen ? (Pedale kann man ja dann vom Gewoicht abziehen). Dann wäre es daß Gewicht aus dem Karton, oder ? Danke.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Spectral 29 in meteor grey-red, Größe L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss ja sagen: Das 8.9 in Rot ist ein bildhübsches Bike!


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Alle haben Talas, außer das 7.0 W und das 9.0 EX.



Nö. Das ist es ja.
Schau dir die beschreibung vom 6er an...... Float!
Ich meine die 27.5er Serie, falls es da unterschiede gibt zur Gabel die verbaut wurde.


----------



## mssc (6. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Haste mal gewogen ? (Pedale kann man ja dann vom Gewoicht abziehen). Dann wäre es daß Gewicht aus dem Karton, oder ? Danke.


Ich wusste, ich wollte noch was schreiben... 

knapp 13,3kg inkl. Pedale, die haben 360gr. d.h. 12,9kg (wie auch die Angabe von Canyon)


----------



## fatal_error (6. Mai 2014)

würde es das 27,5 doch auch in Meteor grey-red geben 
Beste Farbe überhaupt!

Da gefällt mir dieses Jahr überhaupt keins das Rot ist  und ganz schwarz ist langweilg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FATBEAR (6. Mai 2014)

Die Meteoriten-Einschläge beim Meteorit grey-rot führen zu hässlichen Abplatzern 
Anodisierte sind davon besser verschont


----------



## Twoari (6. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Spectral 29 in meteor grey-red, Größe L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön! 

Kann man eigentlich den Canyon Schriftzug leihht entfernen oder liegt der unter dem Lack?


----------



## Jaspero (6. Mai 2014)

Seht schön!
Wass ist dass unterwchied im geometrie beim head angle. Das ex modelle had eine fox34 und hat eine hohere einbau hohe dann einer fox 32. Aber die geo chart sagt das gleiche 68.5 head angle?

Ich uberleg einer 150mm pike oder 140mm pike ? Wass meint ihr? Danke!


----------



## mssc (6. Mai 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Kann man eigentlich den Canyon Schriftzug leihht entfernen oder liegt der unter dem Lack?


Der dürfte komplett lackiert sein, d.h. kein Aufkleber unter Klarlack oder so..


----------



## Marc1973 (6. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag ist Abholtag..... Neunnull sl bestellt am 3.März, letzte Woche Donnerstag Termin mail bekommen. Der erste freie Termin war dann eine Woche später......


----------



## Flo4479 (6. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Wann bestellt welches Modell?



Bestellt gefühlt 230 v. Chr.
Ist nen 8.0 in M (Chrom red) 

Hoffe das ich schnell nen Abholtermin finde/kriege .....


----------



## Twoari (6. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Der dürfte komplett lackiert sein, d.h. kein Aufkleber unter Klarlack oder so..


Ach wirklich? Ok, wenn das so ist. Danke für die Antwort. Auch ich hab langsam genug vom Warten. Und ja, auch ich habe alle Videos bestimmt schon hundert Mal geschaut und meine Frau hält mich schon für verrückt, vermutlich hat sie sogar recht.


----------



## Dickie76 (7. Mai 2014)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen verrückt ? ;-) Deswegen mögen uns die Frauen doch so sehr ;-)


----------



## motoerhead (7. Mai 2014)

Hey! 
passt in das Spectral ein stahlfederdämpfer?
wenn ja, wäre das bike eine überlegung wert... 

gruß Daniel


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (7. Mai 2014)

motoerhead schrieb:


> Hey!
> passt in das Spectral ein stahlfederdämpfer?
> wenn ja, wäre das bike eine überlegung wert...
> 
> gruß Daniel


Welchen vorteil versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (7. Mai 2014)

mehr gewicht  

mmh einen besseres bike (ok ich bin es noch icht gefahren)... jedes bike was ich hatte, auch die von ein paar kumpels(auch mit 120mm federweg), waren besser. 
wenn es hoch ging waren sie aber nicht merklich schlechter. 
ich bin keiner, der seinen dämpfer auf 'Propedal', 'Tail' oder was auch immer einstellt. 
und mein jetziges bike hat keinen platz für eine stahlfeder


----------



## Twoari (7. Mai 2014)

Weiss nicht ob dieses review bereits bekannt ist, mir gefällts jedenfalls und es macht das warten erträglicher! http://www.pressdisplay.com/pressdi...35/072f2214-3078-4503-ab0a-6befd45cdb35//true


----------



## indiostar (7. Mai 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Seht schön!
> Wass ist dass unterwchied im geometrie beim head angle. Das ex modelle had eine fox34 und hat eine hohere einbau hohe dann einer fox 32. Aber die geo chart sagt das gleiche 68.5 head angle?
> 
> Ich uberleg einer 150mm pike oder 140mm pike ? Wass meint ihr? Danke!


Will mir auch ne 140 mm Gabel einbauen. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass ne Canyon-Servicemitarbeiterin meinte, man solle dann nen Spacer weglassen ....


----------



## Dickie76 (8. Mai 2014)

Mal an die etwas erfahreneren Leute ein Frage: Macht es Sinn die Gleitlager des Dämpfer beim Spectral durch so Huber-Teile zu ersetzen oder ist das eher was für die DH-Fraktion? Im Torque-Thread wird dringend dazu geraten... Oder ist das nur Voodoo?  Hab mich noch nie mit dem Thema Gleitlager beschäftigt/beschäftigen müssen...


----------



## Jaspero (8. Mai 2014)

indiostar schrieb:


> Will mir auch ne 140 mm Gabel einbauen. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass ne Canyon-Servicemitarbeiterin meinte, man solle dann nen Spacer weglassen ....



Welche spacer?


----------



## indiostar (8. Mai 2014)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Welche spacer?


Die Spacer unter dem Vorbau ...


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (8. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Mal an die etwas erfahreneren Leute ein Frage: Macht es Sinn die Gleitlager des Dämpfer beim Spectral durch so Huber-Teile zu ersetzen oder ist das eher was für die DH-Fraktion? Im Torque-Thread wird dringend dazu geraten... Oder ist das nur Voodoo?  Hab mich noch nie mit dem Thema Gleitlager beschäftigt/beschäftigen müssen...


Ich hab mal auf Huber beim DH gewechselt, hab nix von einer Performance verbesserung gemerkt. Bin die Lager aber auch nur kurzzeitig gefahren und kann daher nicht sagen ob die wirklich länger halten.


----------



## dia-mandt (8. Mai 2014)

Hatte ein 2012er Torque FRX und die Huber Buchsen waren top.
So gut wie kein Verschleiß und weniger Losbrechmoment (und das bei einem Coil Dämpfer!)


----------



## Dickie76 (8. Mai 2014)

Hmmm. ich fahre dann erst mal mit dem Standard. Gemäß der Devise: Schreiben Sie es bitte auf, ich beschäftige mich später damit..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (8. Mai 2014)

also bei meinem canyon hat das damals keine 2 monate gedauert da waren  die original buchsen am "hintern".
die huber hab ich dann 9 monate gefahren ohne probleme


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Die alten Fox-Gleitlagerbuchsen waren eine Katastrophe. Das wurde 2013 z.T. geändert. Wer noch die Alubuchsen mit Innenbeschichtung hat, der merkt den Unterschied zum Huber sofort. Das ist egal ob Racebike, AM oder Enduro.


----------



## trailsurfer32 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Spectral Fans !
Ich stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Ich würde mir gerne das 8.9 (29er) kaufen, weiß jedoch nicht in welcher Rahmengröße. Der Kalkulator sagt mir bei den Werten KG: 1,95m Gew:70KG SL:93cm Torso:70cm Schulter:40cm Arm:60cm die Größe XL Wenn ich die Schrittlänge jedoch auf 92 reduziere, dann bräuchte ich einen L Rahmen.

XL sind nicht mehr viele verfügbar sodass ich sicherheitshalber eins geordert habe. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass ich doch in Koblenz den sportlicheren, agileren L Rahmen testen sollte. Hat jemand die gleiche Situation und schon beide größen getestet ?
Beste Grüße
Trailsurfer32


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Nun, bei SL92/93 und Rahmengröße L wird der Sattelauszug und somit die optimale Sattelhöhe unter Umständen nicht ausreichen. Und wenn doch, hast Du eine heftige Sattelüberhöhung (zum Lenker) was eine große Belastung für die Handgelenke / Nacken bedeutet.

Vielleicht hast Du Glück und es findet sich hier jemand mit gleicher Schrittlänge der mal ein Bild von seinem Bike mit seiner Sattelhöhe hier einstellt.


----------



## Timo S. (8. Mai 2014)

195cm und 70kg, krass, weniger als the chicken
http://www.upstatemultisport.us/wp-content/uploads/rasmussen.jpg

Testen ist zu weit zum fahren?


----------



## mssc (8. Mai 2014)

Meins, ein paar Posts vorher, ist auf eine SL von ca. 88cm eingestellt... hilft vielleicht zur Orientierung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (8. Mai 2014)

trailsurfer32 schrieb:


> Hallo Spectral Fans !
> Ich stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Ich würde mir gerne das 8.9 (29er) kaufen, weiß jedoch nicht in welcher Rahmengröße. Der Kalkulator sagt mir bei den Werten KG: 1,95m Gew:70KG SL:93cm Torso:70cm Schulter:40cm Arm:60cm die Größe XL Wenn ich die Schrittlänge jedoch auf 92 reduziere, dann bräuchte ich einen L Rahmen.
> 
> XL sind nicht mehr viele verfügbar sodass ich sicherheitshalber eins geordert habe. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass ich doch in Koblenz den sportlicheren, agileren L Rahmen testen sollte. Hat jemand die gleiche Situation und schon beide größen getestet ?
> ...



Bin 191 cm, SL 91. war in Koblenz und als ich auf dem L saß hat der Berater gleich abgewunken, er meinte das passt auf keinen Fall. Nur am Rande: ich hab mich auch nicht wohl gefühlt . Bestellt habe ich jetzt das 7.9 in XL mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (50er). Die Kombi sollte bei mir gut passen.

Wenn Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast fahr hin. Und teste selbst oder bestell beide und schick eines zurück, was natürlich etwas Aufwand bedeutet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jaspero (8. Mai 2014)

Weisst jemand ob das lenkwinkel bei das al9.9 ex spectral gleich ist als beim 7.9?
Die fox 34 140mm ist 2cm langer einbauhohe dann das fox 32.


----------



## GxG (8. Mai 2014)

trailsurfer32 schrieb:


> Hallo Spectral Fans !
> Ich stehe vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung. Ich würde mir gerne das 8.9 (29er) kaufen, weiß jedoch nicht in welcher Rahmengröße. Der Kalkulator sagt mir bei den Werten KG: 1,95m Gew:70KG SL:93cm Torso:70cm Schulter:40cm Arm:60cm die Größe XL Wenn ich die Schrittlänge jedoch auf 92 reduziere, dann bräuchte ich einen L Rahmen.
> 
> XL sind nicht mehr viele verfügbar sodass ich sicherheitshalber eins geordert habe. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass ich doch in Koblenz den sportlicheren, agileren L Rahmen testen sollte. Hat jemand die gleiche Situation und schon beide größen getestet ?
> ...



Ich kann butcho78 nur zustimmen. Bin in Koblenz auch L und XL (mir 70er Vorbau) probegefahren und habe mich mit meinen 191 und SL 91 auf dem XL deutlich wohler gefühlt. Beim L war mir die Sattelüberhöhung einfach zu extrem und damit das Aufstützen auf dem Lenker zu heftig/zu race-ig. Gleichzeitig hatte ich das 29" typischer Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen nur beim XL-Rahmen. Einschränkungen bei Agilität und Handling vom XL habe ich nicht gespürt, im Gegenteil die Lenkfreiheit zu meinen Knien war deutlich angenehmer. 

Bilder vom XL findest du im Warteraum Thread (Teddyyy) ...


----------



## GxG (8. Mai 2014)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Bin 191 cm, SL 91. war in Koblenz und als ich auf dem L saß hat der Berater gleich abgewunken, er meinte das passt auf keinen Fall. Nur am Rande: ich hab mich auch nicht wohl gefühlt . Bestellt habe ich jetzt das 7.9 in XL mit einem kürzeren Vorbau (50er). Die Kombi sollte bei mir gut passen.
> 
> Wenn Du irgendwie die Möglichkeit hast fahr hin. Und teste selbst oder bestell beide und schick eines zurück, was natürlich etwas Aufwand bedeutet.
> 
> Viele Grüße



hey butcho78, hat dir der Verkäufer zu dem 50er Vorbau geraten? Bin bei der Probefahrt mit dem 70er eigentlich auch ganz gut klargekommen.


----------



## Butcho78 (8. Mai 2014)

GxG schrieb:


> hey butcho78, hat dir der Verkäufer zu dem 50er Vorbau geraten? Bin bei der Probefahrt mit dem 70er eigentlich auch ganz gut klargekommen.



Hi,

nein, er hat es mir lediglich als Option genannt und meinte ich müsse es entscheiden. Ist auch nur eine Gefühlssache, kann auch sein dass die Entscheidung falsch war und ich wieder auf einen 70er gehe...

Grüße


----------



## trailsurfer32 (8. Mai 2014)

Vielen  Dank für die Super antworten ! Ich probier mal hin zu fahren , aber das xl sollte mir schonmal sicher sein


----------



## GxG (8. Mai 2014)

Weiß jmd, ob man die Vorbaulänge bei der Abholung in Koblenz noch mal tauschen lassen kann?


----------



## Flo4479 (9. Mai 2014)

Kann man wohl vor Ort tauschen lassen - soll wohl 25 Euro kosten 
Ansonsten anrufen nachfragen .....


----------



## Dickie76 (9. Mai 2014)

Eine Frage noch an die Spectral-Besitzer: Was wird denn bei dem Tubeless-ready Laufrädern alles mitgeliefert? Oder andershreum, was brauch ich noch für die Umrüstung? Gibt es Empfehlungen und konkrete Hinweise?


----------



## Jogi (9. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch an die Spectral-Besitzer: Was wird denn bei dem Tubeless-ready Laufrädern alles mitgeliefert? Oder andershreum, was brauch ich noch für die Umrüstung? Gibt es Empfehlungen und konkrete Hinweise?


Milch brauchst nur noch.
Hab meine Roam50 gestern "entschlaucht" TL-Ventile sind dabei gewesen und das Klebeband war auch schon drin.
Wurden auf Anhieb dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (9. Mai 2014)

und wie fährt es sich bisse glücklich?


----------



## Jogi (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen. Nur mal vorm Haus hin- und hergerollt.
Bericht kommt, sobald ich mal ne ernsthafte Runde gefahren bin


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie76 (9. Mai 2014)

Empfehlungen für die Milch? Fettarm?


----------



## Jogi (9. Mai 2014)

Nur beste Frischmilch von Stans glücklichen Kühen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie76 (9. Mai 2014)

Was is das eigentich dann für ein Ventiltyp, diese Tubeless Ventile?


----------



## Jogi (9. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Was is das eigentich dann für ein Ventiltyp, diese Tubeless Ventile?


SV (Sclaverand), wie an den Schläuchen, die drin sind. AV würde auch nicht durch die Borung in der Felge passen


----------



## Dickie76 (9. Mai 2014)

Sorry, wenn ich nerve, aber kann man die Sclaverands auch über das Ventil befüllen oder muss das dann so seitlich in den Reifen gegossen werden?


----------



## rnReaper (9. Mai 2014)

Im Internet findest du mehr als Pornos .. versuchs mal 
(Es gibt n bisschen mehr zu beachten als das Häppchenweise zu erfragen)


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2014)

ja, kann man übers ventil befüllen, beim schwalbe sorglospaket ist ein ventilausdreher dabei. und nu nimm mal google...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (9. Mai 2014)

Klar, kann man die übers Ventil befüllen, ist aber ein Gefuddel.
Einfacher gehts, den Reifen auf einer Seite von der Felge hebeln und die Gülle reinkippen.
Vor allem die Flocken, die in der Milch drin sind, um kleine Löcher abzudichten, verklumpen gerne im im Ventil bei Befüllen durch selbiges.


----------



## Dickie76 (10. Mai 2014)

Gut. Habe jetzt Filme geschaut und frage nix mehr. Milch ist bestellt...


----------



## Terenze (10. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Gut. Habe jetzt Filme geschaut und frage nix mehr. Milch ist bestellt...



Für welches hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## sarakosa (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hab Stan's. 


Gesendet von meinem Q10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dickie76 (11. Mai 2014)

Hab ich auch geordert...


----------



## sarakosa (11. Mai 2014)

Beim 7.0 gibts übrigens keine Ventile mit und Felgenband fehlt auch.  


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1973 (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## Marc1973 (11. Mai 2014)

Anbei mal ein paar Fotos.......


----------



## Marc1973 (11. Mai 2014)

Und noch mehr Fotos...


----------



## derjoe (11. Mai 2014)

@Marc1973

nette Fotos. Vor allem der farblich passende Flaschenhalter hat's mir angetan. Kannst du sagen, welches Modell du da verbaut hast?
und dann würd mich noch interessieren, ob dir bezgl. des Lacks was aufgefallen ist. Halterbar? Schnell Kratzer und Abplatzer? Ich frage, weil du wohl einen Rahmen der neuen Charge hast.


----------



## Twoari (11. Mai 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Fotos...Anhang anzeigen 292299 Anhang anzeigen 292300


Sehr schön! Welche Grösse ist das und bei welcher Körpergrösse?


----------



## Marc1973 (11. Mai 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> @Marc1973
> 
> nette Fotos. Vor allem der farblich passende Flaschenhalter hat's mir angetan. Kannst du sagen, welches Modell du da verbaut hast?
> und dann würd mich noch interessieren, ob dir bezgl. des Lacks was aufgefallen ist. Halterbar? Schnell Kratzer und Abplatzer? Ich frage, weil du wohl einen Rahmen der neuen Charge hast.


 
habe mir den specialized Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Aufnahme geholt, zee cage. Alles andere ist auch aufgrund der kompakten Rahmengeometrie knapp.


----------



## Marc1973 (11. Mai 2014)

Twoari schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Welche Grösse ist das und bei welcher Körpergrösse?


 
Korpergröße 182, Beinlänge 83. Rahmengröße M. Und es ist für mich absolut perfekt, habe mich selten so schnell so wohl auf einem bike gefühlt....es macht von Anfang an einfach nur Spaß...


----------



## Marc1973 (11. Mai 2014)

derjoe schrieb:


> @Marc1973
> 
> nette Fotos. Vor allem der farblich passende Flaschenhalter hat's mir angetan. Kannst du sagen, welches Modell du da verbaut hast?
> und dann würd mich noch interessieren, ob dir bezgl. des Lacks was aufgefallen ist. Halterbar? Schnell Kratzer und Abplatzer? Ich frage, weil du wohl einen Rahmen der neuen Charge hast.


 

habe das bike erst seit Donnerstag, neunter mai. Bin seitdem ca 100 ruppige km gefahren, bis jetzt ist der lack tadelos....


----------



## Twoari (11. Mai 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Korpergröße 182, Beinlänge 83. Rahmengröße M. Und es ist für mich absolut perfekt, habe mich selten so schnell so wohl auf einem bike gefühlt....es macht von Anfang an einfach nur Spaß...


Wow, das macht Mut! Nachdem mir an den Bike Days in Solothurn/CH bei einer Körpergrösse von knapp 1.78 und SL von 86 die meisten Hersteller zu Rahmengrösse L rieten. Canyon bzw. Purecycling war leider nicht vor Ort, trotz Ankündigung auf der HP. Die meisten in diesem Forum sind offensichtlich bei ähnlicher Körpergrösse sehr zufrieden. Die ewigen Warnhinweise bei den Test, dass der Rahmen sehr klein ist kann ich bisher einfach nicht richtig einschätzen, es verunsichert einfach nur. Hoffentlich hat das Warten bald ein Ende, dann stellt sich heraus ob es die richtige Wahl war. Auf L umsteigen geht wohl nicht mehr, denn die sind ja bereits ausverkauft. Ich glaub einfach mal euren Worten und freue mich.


----------



## tbec (11. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre das 8.0 auch in M. Körpergröße 1,80m bei SL 87. fühl mich auch sehr wohl auf dem Bike, vielleicht hilft es dir ja !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (11. Mai 2014)

@Twoari

Ich bin ~1.79 groß mit 0.87-0.88m Schrittlänge (lange Beine) und fahre ein 8.0 in Größe M.

Mittlerweile habe ich binnen knapp einer Woche ~200km auf dem Fahrrad (wenn das Wetter nur besser wäre  ).
Ich fühle mich absolut wohl, habe 0 Bedarf am Cockpit auch nur das Geringste zu ändern und bin echt froh nicht Größe L gewählt zu haben, was ich wohl nur Mondraker-like fahren könnte - sprich mit Stümmelvorbau.
Die Standard Vorbaulänge ist meiner Meinung nach mit 7cm sehr passend zu meiner Körpergröße gewählt.

Auch die Sattelstütze hat trotz guter Überhöhung noch viel Luft. Sie reicht bei mir sogar bis zum Oberrohr, wobei die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei den Spectral Rahmen ja durch das Gusset determiniert ist (bei meiner SL circa 7-9cm tiefer als die Mindesteinstecktiefe im Rahmen).


Edit:

Und noch etwas zum kuzen Spectral:

Ich habe hier auch schon in anderen Threads argumentiert, dass z.B. dass Radon Slide 650B oder Cube Stereo 650B mit je 18" (ggü. Spectral mit 17.5" Sitzrohr) und fast Identischen Winkeln im Reach nur 1cm / 0.5cm bzw im Oberrohr 0.5 / 1cm länger als das Spectral sind!


----------



## Twoari (11. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich denke dass Canyon die Geometrie ganz bewusst so gewählt hat, denn es sollte ja ein total wendiges Spassgerät sein und da gehört nun mal eine eher kompakte Sitzposition dazu. Und eben, der Sprung zu L ist doch ziemlich gross. Wird schon passen


----------



## tbec (11. Mai 2014)

@ Hips. 

Mit wie viel Überhöhung fährst du ? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Hips (11. Mai 2014)

@tbec
All meine Räder sind auf eine Sitzhöhe von 0.76m +/- 1cm eingestellt.
Stütze steckt wie gesagt etwa 14-15cm tief im Rahmen.

Hier war ein Bild von der ersten Ausfahrt. Die Stütze ist seitdem 1-2cm nach unten gewandert und ich habe 1.5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2014.657141/page-35#post-11952413

Wenn du willst, dann kann ich das aber für dich auch gerne morgen nochmal genau ausmessen.


----------



## tbec (11. Mai 2014)

Nein, nein alles gut !!! 
So in etwa ist es bei mir auch 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## trailsurfer32 (12. Mai 2014)

Das Canyon Spectral al 9.0 ab jetzt im Dauertest in der Enduro ! 

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2014-first-look-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl/


----------



## stanleydobson (12. Mai 2014)

trailsurfer32 schrieb:


> Das Canyon Spectral al 9.0 ab jetzt im Dauertest in der Enduro !
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2014-first-look-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl/


toll laufräder und schaltwerk schon nach 1 tour am arsch....


----------



## Timo S. (12. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> toll laufräder und schaltwerk schon nach 1 tour am arsch....


Wobei sowohl die LR als auch das Schaltwerk keine Minderwertigen Produkte waren, somit finde ich das etwas daneben das ganze ohne Erklärung so zu schreiben.
Wer weiß wie was der da getrieben hat...


----------



## stanleydobson (12. Mai 2014)

die werden schon keine 10 meter jumps damit machen zw wird er seine gründe gehabt haben warum nicht wieder die originalteile zum weiteren test nicht wieder montiert wurden und stattdessen auf ausweichprodukte zurückgegriffen wurde
finde solche tests immer fürn arsch wenn am ende nur noch die hälfte original ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerNation (12. Mai 2014)

trailsurfer32 schrieb:


> Das Canyon Spectral al 9.0 ab jetzt im Dauertest in der Enduro !
> http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2014-first-look-canyon-spectral-al-9-0-sl/


 
Interessant auch, dass dort bei 1,80 ein L-Rahmen gewählt wurde... bin auch 1.80 , aber ich würde nach den Empfehlungen hier und auch dem PPS zu Größe "M" greifen...


----------



## Timo S. (12. Mai 2014)

Was mich schon etwas wundert, dass beim Spectral alle Welt die Kompaktheit in den Fordergrund stellt und zu Größeren Rahmen greift/will...
Bei nem Tyee z.B. hab ich das bisher noch nirgendwo gelesen, obwohl deren OR in Größe "L" nochmal einiges kürzer ist als beim Spectral.
Gibt es da eine Erklärung für?


----------



## witchhunter (12. Mai 2014)

Ich hab bei 184cm Körpergröße das m genommen hab mich eindeutig wohl auf dem gefühlt als auf dem l. Bin jetzt nur leicht durch das Forum verunsichert. Aber ich denke ich hab schon die richtige Wahl getroffen...


----------



## sorny (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 1,83, SL90, hab mir L gegönnt. Werd aber  nen kürzeren Vorbau wählen, das taugt mir mehr 
M ist vermutlich verspielter, aber konkret kann ichs ers ende Juni sagen


----------



## sorny (12. Mai 2014)

Marc1973 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 292286


welchen Ständer hast du da von Canyon?


----------



## Marc1973 (12. Mai 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> welchen Ständer hast du da von Canyon?



Habe mir direkt vor Ort den kleineren Bike Stand von Canyon gegönnt. Konnte den Herrn an der Kasse überreden ihn mir wegen der langen Lieferverzögerung etwas günstiger zu überlassen...dafür musste ich dann wohl auf das modische Multifunktionstuch verzichten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeitto (12. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand das Spectral in der Farbe "Frost" und ein Foto dazu??? Ich finde einfach kein unbearbeitetes Foto... meine Freundin ist kurz davor das Ding zu bestellen, aber wüsste gern, wie die Farbe in "echt" rüberkommt und nach Koblenz fahren ist nicht drin...


----------



## carasc (12. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Spectral in der Farbe "Frost" und ein Foto dazu??? Ich finde einfach kein unbearbeitetes Foto... meine Freundin ist kurz davor das Ding zu bestellen, aber wüsste gern, wie die Farbe in "echt" rüberkommt und nach Koblenz fahren ist nicht drin...


Al 6.9 größe S wenn dir das hilft ist weiß mit weißer Schrift. Ich find es gut


----------



## xeitto (12. Mai 2014)

Perfekt, danke! Wie groß bist Du? Meine Lady ist 1,75, 81 cm Schrittlänge und ich denke M müsste passen....oder?


----------



## carasc (12. Mai 2014)

xeitto schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke! Wie groß bist Du? Meine Lady ist 1,75, 81 cm Schrittlänge und ich denke M müsste passen....oder?


174/80 hab das 29er in S und komm gut klar. Hab am Tel aber den optionalen 60mm vorbau empfohlen bekommen der dann morgen Auch aufs Rad kommt also sicher ginge Auch ein m bei deiner holden.


----------



## xeitto (13. Mai 2014)

Danke Dir!


----------



## og.echnaton (13. Mai 2014)

Gerade ein AL EX in L bestellt. bei 182 und 86 cm. Ich habe jetzt ein Canyon Nerve am in M, habe mich aber auf dem L von einem Kumpel wohler gefühlt. 

achja, ich freue mich schon krass


----------



## Timo S. (13. Mai 2014)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Gerade ein AL EX in L bestellt. bei 182 und 86 cm. Ich habe jetzt ein Canyon Nerve am in M, habe mich aber auf dem L von einem Kumpel wohler gefühlt.
> 
> achja, ich freue mich schon krass


Ein 29er oder, das 27,5er is ja schon ausverkauft.


----------



## og.echnaton (13. Mai 2014)

27.5 war nicht "gerade" gerade aber eher vor einer weile als es das noch gab.

eigentlich war ich ab von canyon, weil es schon besser ist einen händler vor ort zu haben. ausserdem fand ich die modelle der letzen 3 jahren nich sonderlich toll. aber dieses rote spectral EX 9.0 hat mich einfach umgehauen. die farbe und rahmenform, ausstattung usw... der ober knaller. schon nach den ersten bildern letzen herbst von der eurobike... da war es schon fast um mich geschehen.


----------



## Fabigelb (13. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich bin seit dem 3. dieses Monats der glückliche Besitzer eines Spectral AL 9.0 EX in Größe M.
Wollte mal meine Eindrücke zu Canyon und dem Spectral schildern:
Vorab: Habe mein Bike im November oder Dezember irgendwann bestellt (voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14.KW).
Gut, wurde um 4 Wochen verschoben. Konnte ich mit leben und gibt ja halt noch das tolle Multifunktionstuch als Entschädigung.
Also war es am 3.5. endlich so weit: Ich war fast eine Stunde zu früh da (vor dem Abholzeitpunkt) und wurde nach etwa 15 Minuten nett gefragt ob man mir helfen könne.
Ich natürlich: "Bike abholenen .... blabla."
Der nette Herr von Canyon: "Ja das dauert noch ein wenig, aber ich werde versuchen, das die was ehr bedient werden."
Tatsache nach weiteren 15 Minuten Wartezeit (eine halbe Stunde vor dem Abholzeitpunkt) wurde das Übergabegespräch gestartet.
An dieser Stelle schonmal Daumen hoch für Canyon , denn an diesem Tag war der Laden echt voll und die Mitarbeiter waren alle mehr als beschäftigt (aber alle sehr freundlich!). Und ich meine die machen diese Termine machen die ja nicht zum Spaß, sondern damit die das alles vernünftig und geregelt über die Bühne bekommen aber trotzdem so flexiebel!  TOP!
Gut bei der Übergabe der nette Herr auch sehr freundlich aber etwas fertig mit der Welt. War wahrscheinlich seine 8. Übergabe an dem Tag und da kann ich verstehen, wenn man das alles ein wenig gelangweilt runterleiert.
Aber bei Fragen immer sehr bemüht mir möglicht genau die antworten zu geben und das konnte er auch!  TOP!
Nur was mich ein wenig stutzig machte, als ich fragte, wie das mit den Lagern an den Gelenken aussieht, Wartungsintervalle etc. war:
Er: "Ich fette die nach jedem Rennen neu!"	Okay.   
Aber jetzt ne Frage zur Schaltung: Eingestellt wird die X01 ganz nomral, oder?
Er: "Also die würde ich einstellen lassen, das mach ich auch nie selber. 10 Euro in der Bikewerkstatt und dann hast du damit keine Probleme."
 
Also der, der nach jedem Rennen seine Lager fettet ist nicht in der Lage eine Schaltung einzustellen?! What?! Und jedes mal dafür 10 Euro hinlatzen?! Sry, bro, aber das mach ich dann doch lieber selbst.
Gespräch endlich zu ende, ab zur Kasse und es ist meins!
Auf dem Parkplatz ne schnelle Runde gedreht: Alter da ist ja mehr Druck in den Reifen als beim Rennrad!
Naja, Setup muss ja sowieso erstmal gefunden werden!
Aber, krass hab seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Fully gesessen... aber das gerät (1KG leichter als mein altes Hardtail) geht ja mal sowas von ab... 
Okay habe zwar gefühlte 20 Bar in den Reifen aber das Gewicht des Bikes, beim Springen und beim Antritt 
Und generell das Fahren auf dem Gerät ist der absolute Hammer! Jede Minute des wartens und jeder Euro hat sich gelohnt!  TOP!
Abends zuhause meine Tüte mit dem Pipapo ausgepackt:
-Canyonständer 26" Past auch beim 650b, zwar kanpp aber passt!
-Flaschenhalter war schon montiert.
-Das ganze Zubehör
-und KEIN Multifunktionstuch! 
Okay ich brauch das nicht unbedingt und es kann passieren dass man sowas vergisst.
Aber ich meine, wenn man dem Kunden eine Entschädigung verspricht, sollte  auch dafür sorgen dass er sie erhält!
Nun zum Bike:
Am nächsten Tag direkt einen kleinen Ausritt um das erste Gespür für dieses Rad zu bekommen:
Jep, eine riesen Umstellung von Hardtail auf Fully, aber im ernst, das Ding klettert direkt um einiges besser als mein Altes!
An dieser stelle ne Frage an die EX Fahrer die das Kettenblatt gewechselt haben:
Habt ihr Beine aus Gummi?!
Auf dem Riesen Kranz komme ich zwar mit Anstrengung den Berg hoch, aber an Stellen wo ich vorher schieben musste, weil ich das Vorderrad nicht mehr auf dem Boden halten konnte.
Vielleicht habt ihr auch Berge mit 300% Steigung, ich weiß es nicht aber ich finde die Abstimmung sehr gelungen!
Mir fehlt absolut kein Gang, der Größte ich nicht zu groß der Kleinste ist nicht zu klein und wer dazwischen im Gelände keinen passenden findet, also der hätte sich nun wirklich kein EX kaufen sollen! Also Top an Canyon, meines Erachtens eine super Abstimmung gewählt! 
Oben angekommen: Jey, eine Reverb ist schon was verdammt geiles!!! Ich kauf mir nie wieder ein Bike ohne!
Und los geht's: direkt nach dem ersten Hubbel merke ich: okay das Setup ist ja mal voll fürn Arsch, schlimmer als bei meinem Hardtail...
Fuck, ich hab ja immernoch hunderttausend Bar in den Reifen 	Das erklärt natürlich Einiges!
Na gut, lieber zu viel als zu wenig, man kann etwas ablassen! So nach Gefühl und ganz vorsichtig, habe ja schließlich nicht mal ne Pumpe dabei...
Weiter geht's: Schon viel besser!  Jetzt fühlt es sich auch nach Fully an! Aber seinen wir ehrlich: immernoch ein mieses Setup der Dämpfer.
Joar, soviel zum ersten Fahreindruck.
Leider bin ich bis jetzt zu keiner weiteren tour gekommen, da wir echt beschissenes Wetter hier haben und ich auch momentan mitten in meinem Fachabi stehe (ich sollte unbedingt nochmal in Deutsch rein gucken bevor ich die Morgen schreibe... egal gibt Wichtigeres!).
Eben waren mal 3 trockene Stunden da bin ich ein bisschen durch unseren garten gekurvt und habe die Dämpfer mal was justiert:
bei meinem Gewicht können die jetzt im Grunde garnicht mehr durchschlagen aber bei extrem harten landungen komme ich bis auf 2-3mm an den vollen Hub der Elemente. Ich verfass demnächst noch einen Kommentar mir meinem Setup, wens interessiert.
Aus den Reifen habe ich auch noch was Luft gelassen.
Jetzt merkt man richtig das fahrwerk arbeiten und die keinen Kiesel schlucken nun auch schon die Reifen.
Ich bin dann mal auf die nächste Ausfahrt gespannt, mit diesem schon recht angepassten Setup. 
So was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
-Die Clips für die den Zug und gen Bremsschlauch über und unter dem Flaschenhalter sind nur in ein Gewinde gesteckt und die rutschen beim angucken schon raus! Dem konnte ich Abhilfe Schaffen indem ich einfach ein Noch in die Mitte der Clips gebohrt habe und eine M5er Schraube durch den Clip in das vorhandene Gewinde gedreht habe. Warum nicht gleich sowas von Canyon?! 
-Habe das Bike mal gewogen und es wiegt 12,9KG (ohne Pedale und Flaschenhalter) Canyon gibt 12,4KG an.
Naja, ich piss mir jetzt nicht ins Hemd, aber andere haben ehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht im Puncto Gewicht.
-Die Revelation von dem EX ist bei Canyon auf der Homepage mit 150mm Federweg angegeben meine hat aber maximal 140...  WTF?!
War eigentlich mit ein Kaufgrund für das EX.
Das finde ich jetzt echt was komisch.
Ist das anderen EX Fahrern auch schon aufgefallen?!


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin seit dem 3. dieses Monats der glückliche Besitzer eines Spectral AL 9.0 EX in Größe M.
> Wollte mal meine Eindrücke zu Canyon und dem Spectral schildern:
> Vorab: Habe mein Bike im November oder Dezember irgendwann bestellt (voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14.KW).
> Gut, wurde um 4 Wochen verschoben. Konnte ich mit leben und gibt ja halt noch das tolle Multifunktionstuch als Entschädigung.
> ...


Deine Größe und Schrittlänge wäre noch interessant.
Geht deine Waage genau?
Und: Wann hast du deins bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twoari (13. Mai 2014)

@Fabigelb: bei der lektüre die du da eben verfasst hast, muss dich das lernen aber wirklich ansch.....!!!!

Wie kommst du bitte darauf, dass die revelation nur 140mm hat. Auch sonst werde ich nicht ganz schlau aus deinen kommentaren. Aber egal


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Mai 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Deine Größe und Schrittlänge wäre noch interessant.
> Geht deine Waage genau?
> Und: Wann hast du deins bestellt?



Wer lesen kann...

"Habe mein Bike im November oder Dezember irgendwann bestellt (voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 14.KW)."


----------



## Fabigelb (14. Mai 2014)

Man nehme einen zollstock und Messe den Holm im ausgefederten zustand den schaft nach und ich habe exakt 14,2 cm!
Außerdem steht das auf der Gabel drauf (da wo 10%, 20% und 30% steht, steht auch etwas von dem gesamten Federweg!) Also einmal 130 oder einmal 140.
So weit ich Weiß unterscheidet sich das nach dem Aufbau.
Ich mache heute Nachmittag mal eine Auflistung von Größe Gewichten und Luftdrücken!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123thorag (14. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb
Danke Alter für den Bericht! Könntest du uns noch deine Größe uns SL mitteilen?
Damn it, hör von denen nichts. Am Telefon konnten sie auch nichts sagen. Drecks Warterei...


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Man nehme einen zollstock und Messe den Holm im ausgefederten zustand den schaft nach und ich habe exakt 14,2 cm!
> Außerdem steht das auf der Gabel drauf (da wo 10%, 20% und 30% steht, steht auch etwas von dem gesamten Federweg!) Also einmal 130 oder einmal 140.
> So weit ich Weiß unterscheidet sich das nach dem Aufbau.
> Ich mache heute Nachmittag mal eine Auflistung von Größe Gewichten und Luftdrücken!
> ...


also bei 130/140 bin ich auch mal reingefallen, denn bei der revelation stehen auf der anderen seite nochmal SAG zahlen


----------



## og.echnaton (14. Mai 2014)

sind die roam 50 eigentlich lackiert? oder sind das aufkleber?


----------



## Jogi (14. Mai 2014)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> sind die roam 50 eigentlich lackiert? oder sind das aufkleber?


die Beschriftung ist aufgedruckt


----------



## Dickie76 (14. Mai 2014)

Wie kriegt man eigentlich die Felgendecals am schonensten runter? Heißluftfön?


----------



## og.echnaton (14. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> die Beschriftung ist aufgedruckt



mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (14. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> also bei 130/140 bin ich auch mal reingefallen, denn bei der revelation stehen auf der anderen seite nochmal SAG zahlen


Danke  ist mir aber gerade auch aufgefallen!  Nur bei dem Luftdruck den ich drin habe war die 150 komplett verdekt, konnte das erst sehen als ich die Gabel mit "Gewalt" auseinander gezogen habe, dann sind es auch 150mm. 
Puh, dachte schon die bei Canyon vollen einen veräppeln! Sry, mein Fehler! 

Ja, jetzt mal zu den Daten. Vorweg: Das sind alles nur etwa Angaben z.B. bei der Schrittlänge sind da locker 2 cm drin, wenn ich den Ordner nur locker im Schritt habe oder mich quasi damit hochhebe (Achtung Kronjuwelen im Weg!).

Ich:
Größe:   1,73m
Gewicht:   70kg (Angezogen)
SL:   79cm

Bike (Spectral AL 9.0 EX) Größe M:
Gewicht:   13,2kg (Fahrfertig: Flaschenhalter + Pedale)
Sattelstütze:   40mm
Luftdruck der Gabel (Rock Shox RCT3):   90psi
Luftdruck des Dämpfers (Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3):   140psi
Luftdruck der Reifen:   20psi


----------



## geni0602 (14. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Danke  ist mir aber gerade auch aufgefallen!  Nur bei dem Luftdruck den ich drin habe war die 150 komplett verdekt, konnte das erst sehen als ich die Gabel mit "Gewalt" auseinander gezogen habe, dann sind es auch 150mm.
> Puh, dachte schon die bei Canyon vollen einen veräppeln! Sry, mein Fehler!
> 
> Ja, jetzt mal zu den Daten. Vorweg: Das sind alles nur etwa Angaben z.B. bei der Schrittlänge sind da locker 2 cm drin, wenn ich den Ordner nur locker im Schritt habe oder mich quasi damit hochhebe (Achtung Kronjuwelen im Weg!).
> ...


Wieviel Prozent ist dein Sag bei dem o.g. Luftdruck?

Ich fahre das AL 8.0 L, wiege mit Bikeklamotten ca. 92 kg und habe in der Gabel 145 Psi Sag ca. 18%
und im Dämpfer 220-225 Psi Sag ca. 17%

Wie Fahrt ihr? Es wäre interessant, wenn ihr euer Fahrwerk-Setup mitteilt!


----------



## Fabigelb (14. Mai 2014)

Ist ja schwierig zu messen, weil wenn ich ganz leicht zu stark auf das Rad steige habe ich bestimmt 5% wenn nicht gleich 10% mehr den Gummi verschoben als der wirkliche Sag ist! Und interessant wäre auch zu wissen, wie du den Sag genommen hast, im stehen oder im sitzen!?


----------



## geni0602 (14. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Ist ja schwierig zu messen, weil wenn ich ganz leicht zu stark auf das Rad steige habe ich bestimmt 5% wenn nicht gleich 10% mehr den Gummi verschoben als der wirkliche Sag ist! Und interessant wäre auch zu wissen, wie du den Sag genommen hast, im stehen oder im sitzen!?


Ich habe im Sitzen gemessen.


----------



## gonnax (14. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gerade auf eine Ebay Kleinanzeigen Annonce gestoßen, wobei einer sein Spectral 7.9 in L verkaufen möchte. Wäre vllt für die interessant die das Warten auf ihr eigenes Bike nicht mehr aushalten können. Grüße
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-groesse-l-neu/201485091-217-5529?ref=search


----------



## tbec (14. Mai 2014)

http://www.canyon.com/specials/shap...er&utm_campaign=shapeyourride / Newsletter DE

Neues Bike, wird wohl bald vorgestellt !!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddox (14. Mai 2014)

Ist eine TALAS beim Spectral nützlich oder eher Spielerei? Also hat sie schonmal jemand ernsthaft gebraucht/vermisst? Ich würde gerne wissen ob sich der eine Monat längere Wartezeit (+200EUR) wirklich lohnt. Gefühlt wirken die 2cm Absenkung nicht besonders hilfreich.


----------



## haga67 (14. Mai 2014)

reddox schrieb:


> Ist eine TALAS beim Spectral nützlich oder eher Spielerei? Also hat sie schonmal jemand ernsthaft gebraucht/vermisst? Ich würde gerne wissen ob sich der eine Monat längere Wartezeit (+200EUR) wirklich lohnt. Gefühlt wirken die 2cm Absenkung nicht besonders hilfreich.


Ich finde sie bei verblockten und steilen Auffahrten genial.


----------



## Jogi (14. Mai 2014)

habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft, ein paar Bilder im Freien zu machen, nachdem ich direkt ein paar kleine Änderungen am Bike vorgenommen hab:
- Bremshebel getauscht (rechts <-> links, Bremsleitung vorne muss ich noch kürzen)
- Ergon Griffe GE1
- Spacer über den Vorbau gesetzt (nur noch 5 mm drunter)
- Schaltzughülle gekürzt (da war ein riesen Bogen beim Schaltwerk )
- Schläuche entfernt, Tubeless-Milch eingefüllt
Gewicht mit Pedalen: 12.9 kg 





 

 




mehr in meinem Album


----------



## Brauseklaus (14. Mai 2014)

tbec schrieb:


> Neues Bike, wird wohl bald vorgestellt !!!



...das neue Strive 

Ist quasi ein Spectral mit 160mm.


----------



## karsten13 (14. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Gewicht mit Pedalen: 12.9 kg



Danke für die Bilder 
Pedale bekomme ich auch die Spank.
Welche Größe ist das bei 12.9? M?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Jogi (15. Mai 2014)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder
> Pedale bekomme ich auch die Spank.
> Welche Größe ist das bei 12.9? M?
> 
> ...


Ja, ist gr. M


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spectraltaeter (15. Mai 2014)

@Jogi, danke für die Bilder (erhöhen die Vorfreude)
Die Ergon GE1 Griffe in schwarz(grau) passen richtig gut.
An die Spacerumsetzung muss sich das Auge erst gewöhnen, aber Hauptsache funktionell. Freu mich auf den Fahrbericht!


----------



## Jogi (15. Mai 2014)

Der gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, wenn sich die Einstellung bewährt hat


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcotrainito (15. Mai 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt den Conti MKII vorne runtergenommen und durch einen Hans Dampf ersetzt. Mal sehen ob der mir besser liegt. Ich fand, dass der MK II zu wenig Grip am VR liefert. Ich habe bei trockenen Bedingungen wiederholt festgestellt, dass mir das VR wegschmiert. Jetzt mal schauen wie der Schwalbe performt. Ist auf jeden Fall schwerer


----------



## seelenfrieden (15. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> [...]
> Wollte mal meine Eindrücke zu Canyon und dem Spectral schildern:
> An dieser stelle ne Frage an die EX Fahrer die das Kettenblatt gewechselt haben:
> Habt ihr Beine aus Gummi?!



Such dir mal ne Steigung, bei der es länger als nur 5 Minuten bergauf geht und du wirst schnell sehen, wie deine Beine mit dem 34er Blatt zu Gummi werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (15. Mai 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Such dir mal ne Steigung, bei der es länger als nur 5 Minuten bergauf geht und du wirst schnell sehen, wie deine Beine mit dem 34er Blatt zu Gummi werden....



Ein Muss wird es dadurch trotzdem nicht.
Bin auch kein Supersportler und komme hier in Stuttgarts hügligem Umland aber auch auf und an der Alb bestens zurecht.

In den Alpen bräuchte ich wohl auch ein etwas kleineres.


----------



## Fabigelb (15. Mai 2014)

Ich werde mich melden, wenn ich nen anstieg finde, bei dem ich auf Dauer ( länger als 5 minuten) nicht hoch komme! Dass das nicht so einfach ist wie Berg runter ist klar!
Und auch mir tun nach nem 20 minütigen anstieg die Beine weh, aber wer das nicht haben will und trotzdem so viel, so lange Anstiege fährt hätte vielleicht an eine etwas andere Ausstattung wählen sollen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seelenfrieden (15. Mai 2014)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Ein Muss wird es dadurch trotzdem nicht.
> Bin auch kein Supersportler und komme hier in Stuttgarts hügligem Umland aber auch auf und an der Alb bestens zurecht.
> 
> In den Alpen bräuchte ich wohl auch ein etwas kleineres.



So schauts aus. 

Das 34er ist wunderbar, solange es "wellig" dahin geht. Andere Ausstattung? Für mich gibt es keine Alternative mehr zu 1x11. Bietet imo zu viele Vorteile. Und dann muss ich eben damit leben, dass ich für die Alpen das 34er durch ein 30er ersetzte. Wobei ich jetzt immer zu faul war, das 34er wieder draufzumachen...  (btw hab ich ja das Gefühl Canyon hat das 34er nur verbaut, weil die Kettenführung nicht für kleinere Kettenblätter gedacht ist.. )


----------



## adsiebenaz (15. Mai 2014)

Die Kettenführung hab ich demontiert. Bisher isse nie runter gesprungen. 
Dadurch wird's auch etwas leiser, die Kette hat bei mir immer etwas geschliffen.

Wer zusätzlich nen etwas lauteren Freilauf möchte sollte mal das überschüssige Fett an selbigem entfernen (nicht alles versteht sich)

Meiner war nicht hörbar, hing aber auch ne gehörige Menge Fett drin...


----------



## harrybike (15. Mai 2014)

Hi an alle schon Spectral Haber.  Ich habe eins gebraucht  8.0 erstanden - yippie.  Ist bei euch im Zubehörbeutel der Entlüftungsblock dabei?

Und da der rechte Bremshebel an der Reverb Schelle befestigt ist, braucht es bei Wiederverwendung oder Verkauf der X.7 eine neue Schelle für die recht Seite - ist wohl leider nicht im Lieferumfang  -aber Canyon hat einen guten Preis EUR 4,95 da man laut tel. Auskunft besonders viele auf Lager hat. ...
So gleich geht es mal auf die ersten Runde, wenn es endlich aufhört in Strömen zu regnen


----------



## Jogi (16. Mai 2014)

hab gesstern festgestellt, dass an meinem 9.0 EX in Gr. M 170mm Kurbeln verbaut sind. Laut Canyon HP sollten aber 175er dran sein. Heute nachmittag werde ich mal die erste größere Runde drehen und dann entscheiden, ob ich die 170er behalte oder reklamiere.
Wie siehts denn bei den anderen aus? Habt ihr die Kurbeln gecheckt? Welche Länge bei welcher Rahmengröße habt ihr so?


----------



## seelenfrieden (16. Mai 2014)

170 bei M


----------



## Red_Herring (16. Mai 2014)

Dito. 170mm bei M / 9.0EX. Scheint mir aber zu passen. 

Gewicht ist bei mir wie von Canyon angegeben 12,5kg, passt also genau.

Was ist ein Entlüftungsblock? Entlüftungskit war bei mir dabei.

@Jogi

Die Griffe gefallen mir. die großen breiten Blöcke sind sicher angenehm zu greifen und 'steif'  verglichen mit Griffen die ein feines Muster haben. Ist mir wohl entgangen das entgangen das Ergon nun auch Griffe hat die nicht die außen überstehende Klemmung haben, hat mich bisher von den Ergon abgehalten.


----------



## Jogi (16. Mai 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Dito. 170mm bei M / 9.0EX. Scheint mir aber zu passen.
> 
> Gewicht ist bei mir wie von Canyon angegeben 12,5kg, passt also genau.
> 
> ...



Entlüftungsblock = Ein Klotz, den man beim Entlüften der Bremsen anstelle der Bremsbeläge zwischen die Bremszylinder klemmt. War bei mir nicht dabei, noch bei keinem Rad. Nur der "Flaschenöffner" als Transportsicherung.

Die Griffe sind angenehm, aber einen großen Unterschied zu den GA1 hab ich jetzt nicht feststellen können.

Ach ja, die 170er Kurbeln bleiben dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (16. Mai 2014)

Ich bin heute die erste aussagekräftige Runde mit Specki gefahren, Jungefernfahrt sozusagen 

Ich bin total begeistert. Bergauf (auch länger wie 5 min) bin ich mit dem 34er KB gut klargekommen. Bergab, sowohl in technischen Passagen, als auch beim "Ballern" hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Die Entscheidung, Gr. M zu nehmen war genau richtig (180/88)

Die Rev. hat gute Arbeit geleistet, hatte nie das Gefühl, dass sie nicht steif genug ist. 
Die Roam Laufräder habens auch überlebt, trotz steiniger Trails, Treppenstufen, Wurzeln... 
Wer die Heidelberger Trails am Königstuhl und Weißen Stein kennt, weiß, wovon ich rede (schreibe) 
Die Reifen haben mich auch nicht enttäuscht, die bleiben erstmal drauf, bis sie hinüber sind.


----------



## Red_Herring (16. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Entlüftungsblock = Ein Klotz, den man beim Entlüften der Bremsen anstelle der Bremsbeläge zwischen die Bremszylinder klemmt. War bei mir nicht dabei, noch bei keinem Rad. Nur der "Flaschenöffner" als Transportsicherung.


Achso, hatte gerade an das reverb Entlüftungskit das dabei war gedacht. Müsste ich nachschauen ob die dabei waren.



Jogi schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind angenehm, aber einen großen Unterschied zu den GA1 hab ich jetzt nicht feststellen können.


Von der Haptik sicher kaum, aber mit der "grobschlächtigen" Klemmung außen, überstehend über den Gummigriff, haben mir die GA1 einfach nie gefallen. Die GE1 hingegen gefallen.


----------



## Timo S. (16. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich bin heute die erste aussagekräftige Runde mit Specki gefahren, Jungefernfahrt sozusagen
> 
> Ich bin total begeistert. Bergauf (auch länger wie 5 min) bin ich mit dem 34er KB gut klargekommen. Bergab, sowohl in technischen Passagen, als auch beim "Ballern" hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Die Entscheidung, Gr. M zu nehmen war genau richtig (180/88)
> 
> ...


Du kommst ja quasi aus meiner Ecke, wir sollten mal mit den EXn ne Ausfahrt machen.


----------



## Fabigelb (17. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich fange grade an mein EX intensiveren tests zu unterziehen, da ich mich langsam an das Bike gewöhne (ein Gefühl dafür bekomme wie sich das rad verhält). Ich bin jetzt insgesammt ca. 3 Stunden gafahen davon 20 Minuten trails. Ich finde das ist jetzt nicht wirklich viel, andere fahren an einem Tag das doppelte!
Aber! Alter ist das Ding verspielt! Klar man merkt von Anfang an die angenehm kompakte Sitzhaltung. Aber krass wie unfassbar kontrolliert man z.B. das Hinterrad ausbrechen lassen kann und wie weit ohne irgendwie das Gefühl zu haben die Kontrolle zu verlieren! 
Vorher bin ich hartail gefahren und eigentlich müsste man ja da die bessere Rückmeldung bekommen, klar keine Feder und Gelenke. Denkste also ich bin hin und weg!
Jeder cent und jeder Tag des Wartens hat sich gelohnt! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve16061980 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe heute mal eine gründliche Inspektion an meinem Spectral durchgeführt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es einen recht hohen verschleiss am Freilauf gibt. hab die Kassette kaum runter gekriegt.
Die Laufleistung lieg bei etwa 600km


----------



## hanz-hanz (17. Mai 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal eine gründliche Inspektion an meinem Spectral durchgeführt.
> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es einen recht hohen verschleiss am Freilauf gibt. hab die Kassette kaum runter gekriegt.
> Die Laufleistung lieg bei etwa 600km
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 293510 Anhang anzeigen 293511



Ganz normal!
Laut Mavic und DtSwiss kannst du das einfach abfeilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orian (17. Mai 2014)

Hi, eine Frage: bin 185 / SL 86. Welche größe bei spectral al 7.0 wäre besser? PPS sagt M, wird das passen? Oder besser L zu nehmen?


----------



## Jaspero (17. Mai 2014)

L mit einer 50mm vorbau.


----------



## Jogi (17. Mai 2014)

Das PPS ist eh fürs Klo 
Gebt mal Körpergröße 210 und 87 SL ein, da kommt Gr. M raus.
Egal, welche anderen Abmessungen, bis 87 cm SL spuckt es M raus, ab 88 L
Bei 185/86 würde ich auch L nehmen und ggf. KürzerenVorbau montieren, wie @Jaspero oben bereits geschrieben hat.
Ich habe 180/88, d.h. Kurzer Oberkörper. Mir passt M wie angegossen.


----------



## sorny (17. Mai 2014)

Orian schrieb:


> Hi, eine Frage: bin 185 / SL 86. Welche größe bei spectral al 7.0 wäre besser? PPS sagt M, wird das passen? Oder besser L zu nehmen?



PPS is mehr ein Hinweis zu sehn 

Also ich bin 183 bei 91SL und hab mir L geholt, aber hab mein 7.0 NOCHT nicht, aber bald 
Ich werd auf einen 50mm Vorbau wechseln, verbaut ist generell ein 70er


----------



## Hips (17. Mai 2014)

Orian schrieb:


> Hi, eine Frage: bin 185 / SL 86. Welche größe bei spectral al 7.0 wäre besser? PPS sagt M, wird das passen? Oder besser L zu nehmen?


Größe L wird dir passen.

Die Stütze wird wahrscheinlich bis zum Anschlag versenkt sein, aber dein Oberkörper ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu Groß für Größe M - es sei denn du hast extrem kurze Arme.
Den Standard 70mm Vorbau würde ich beibehalten.

Ich bin 179/87 und auch mir passt M wie maßgefertigt.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (17. Mai 2014)

@Jogi @Hips 
Ihr habt bei Körpergröße 180 bzw. 179 Größe M. Ich habe mir das Spectral EX in M bestellt. Erst wollte ich Größe S, aber da viele hier im Forum der Meinung waren, dass das Spectral klein ausfällt, habe ich mich dann letztendlich für M entschieden. Ich bin 173/83 und nun denk ich mir: Wenn euch das Spectral (mit 50mm Vorbau?) wie angegossen bzw. maßgefertigt passt, dann müsste es mir doch zu groß sein oder?
Größtes Bedenken beim S ist, dass ich mit meinen verhältnismäßig langen Beinen die Sattelstütze sehr weit heraus ziehen müsste. Aber andererseits ist der Unterschied im Reach ja nur 15mm, 50er gegen 40er Vorbau tauschen und dann hab ich beim M theoretisch nur 5mm Reach mehr.
Naja mal sehen...das Bike ist ja schon per Post zu mir Unterwegs..wenns nicht perfekt passt, dann tausch ich es eben gegen ein S.
Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie groß der Unterschied zwischen M und S in der Praxis ist.
Gibt es auch jemanden der eine ähnliche Größe hat wie ich und ein S oder M fährt?


----------



## Hips (17. Mai 2014)

@Stoneagebiker
Ich fahre den (am 8.0) standardmäßig verbauten 70mm vorbau.
Da ich die 6cm (173 -> 179) an Größe gegenüber dir eigentlich nur an den Beinen zupacke (83->87) denke ich, dass du mit dem M die richtige Wahl getroffen hast.

Prinzipiell würde ich sagen, dass der M Rahmen für "normal" gebaute Menschen von 170-180 cm gut fahrbar ist.
An den Randbereichen würde ich tendenziell mit vergleichsweise langen Beinen eher zum kleineren und mit kurzen Beinen eher zum größeren Rahmen greifen.

Man sollte sich jedoch nicht zu sehr an meiner Meinung aufhängen - jeder hat ja bekanntlich andere Vorlieben!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (17. Mai 2014)

Gestern nach langer Vorfreude nun endlich angekommen, heute erste kleine Runde gedreht. Fühle mich bei 1,71m, SL 80cm und 75kg auf Größe S sauwohl. Die Farbe ist wie ein Chamäleon, bei jeder Lichtsituation anders, aber immer genial!
Erster "Tune": Reifendruck von 3,2 bar auf 2,0 runter, Federgabel 100psi, Dämpfer 180psi, war angenehm aber noch keine aussagekräftige Tour dabei.
Originalsattel passt mir perönlich perfekt, Griffe gingen gar nicht, hatte mir die Ergon Ge1 aber zum Glück schon bestellt.
Pedale Spank Spike (genial), Bike stand 29 passt gut (muss nur vorsichtig einhängen, um nicht die Bremsscheibe zu beschädigen)
Hatte Bedenken das Größe S zu klein ist, hat sich aber nicht bestätigt. Wie soll ich sagen, das Bike ist unheimlich quirlig, freu mich auf die nächsten "Touren"


----------



## Fabigelb (18. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe bei 173 und SL von 80 Größe M beim EX und fühle mich ebenfalls sauwohl! Sattelstütze 4 cm raus geholt!
Muss jeder selbst wissen, was er nimmt im schlimmsten fall wieder zurück schicken!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcotrainito (18. Mai 2014)

So ich habe gestern meine erste Tour mit hohem Trailanteil im Taunus absolviert, und ich muss sagen, dass der Hans Dampf die richtige Wahl ist! Finde ich persönlich besser als den MKII was den Grip angeht. Und das Mehrgewicht am VR ist nicht zu spüren. Waren teilweise echt ruppige Trails in trockenen und feuchtem Zustand, mal tiefe Erde und auch felsige Abschnitte. Alles sehr gut geklappt und ich habe mich sicherer gefühlt als mit dem MKII. Gewählt habe ich den Hans Dampf in der Trailstar Mischung mit Super Gravity Karkasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (18. Mai 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> ...]Federgabel 100psi, Dämpfer 180psi, war angenehm aber noch keine aussagekräftige Tour dabei.[...]
> Anhang anzeigen 293621 Anhang anzeigen 293621 Anhang anzeigen 293622 Anhang anzeigen 293623



180psi bei 75kg? oha. fahre bei 10kg mehr weniger druck..


----------



## Red_Herring (18. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre bisher Gabel 90 PSI / Dämpfer 170. (75kg fahrfertig). "Der will doch nur spielen." 
Über den TrailKing 2.4 vorne kann ich mich bisher nicht beschweren.


----------



## Gunnar98 (18. Mai 2014)

Noch jemand, dessen Spectral 29" morgen verschickt werden soll?


----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. Mai 2014)

O.k. Ich gebs zu, mit Klamotten 77-78kg, war heute auf Tour und hatte nicht das Gefühl das zuviel Druck drauf ist. Auf jeden Fall muss ich mich noch an die sram-Daumenschaltung gewöhnen. Aber das wird schon.


----------



## 123thorag (19. Mai 2014)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Noch jemand, dessen Spectral 29" morgen verschickt werden soll?



Schön wärs. Gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass es sich schon wieder um 1-2 Wochen verzögert... Alter Bock schon verkauft, Wetter geil, könnte kotzen!


----------



## Gunnar98 (19. Mai 2014)

Also Ich hab noch keine Mail bekommen.


----------



## Greasy Pete (19. Mai 2014)

Icke, 185cm, 83KG

Spectral AL29" in L
FOX Luftdruck (30%sag): Vorne 55psi, hinten 150psi

Gruß Pete


----------



## Gunnar98 (19. Mai 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Schön wärs. Gerade ne Mail bekommen, dass es sich schon wieder um 1-2 Wochen verzögert... Alter Bock schon verkauft, Wetter geil, könnte kotzen!


Gerade mit Canyon telefoniert: Mein Rad wird anscheinend diese Woche versandt!


----------



## Dickie76 (19. Mai 2014)

Meins wurde am Samstag abgeholt und die ersten kleinen Asphaltdrops und Kurven durch den Garten ("Musst du die Terassentreppe runterfahren?") und die ersten Meter in der näheren Umgebung lassen großes erwarten. NIE habe ich mich auf einem Bike von Anfang so wohl gefühlt. Freue mich schon tierlich auf die ersten Trails... Setup passt einigermaßen, das Feintuning erfolgt aufm Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mein Spectral EX 9.0 heute erhalten. 





Erst mal zur Größe(Spectral=M, Ich=173/83):
Mit meiner 83er Schrittlänge hab ich mit Größe M auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl getroffen. Wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann ist die Sattelstütze schon ein Stück weit draußen.
Reachmäßig  könnte es noch kürzer sein, aber ich denke, dass das schon Nachteile beim bergauffahren hätte. Evtl. tausch ich den 50er gegen einen 40er Vorbau, mal schauen. Die Sitzposition ist recht kompakt, im Vergleich zu meinem alten Radon ZR Race(Größe M) ist das schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Aber ist hald sehr bequem, die aufrechte Sitzposition.

Die Farbe, die Formen, optisch TOP! 

Die erste Ausfahrt habe ich auch schon unternommen, ich hatte jedoch in Gabel und Dämpfer zu wenig Luftdruck und den Sattel etwas zu niedrig. Jetzt hab ich 90psi in der Gabel und 175psi im Dämpfer, das sollte so ungefähr passen(Fahrergewicht: 74kg). Zur Gabel kann ich sagen, dass ich sicher keine Pike nachrüsten werde, weil die Revelation ist steif(steifer als meine Fox 32 Float 100mm), optisch passt sie sehr zum Bike. Auch wenn man meinen könnte einer 32er Gabel passt nicht zu einem Enduro(oder was auch immer), die top Funtion hat mich eines besseren belehrt. Ansonsten...Tubelessventile, Entlüftungskit und der ganze Rest den man so braucht, alles dabei. 
Und zum X01-Antrieb:
Das ist so ziemlich das beste was ich je an einem Rad hatte, schlaltet wie eine Eins, nichts klappert. Aber was noch gut wäre ist, dass man mehrere Gänge auf einmal runter schalten könnte, rauf gehen drei oder gar vier auf einmal. Das finde ich macht bei 11 Gängen schon Sinn. Von der Bandbreite her reicht es aus und das 34er Kettenblatt ist gar nicht mal so schlecht gewählt, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich mit dem zurecht komme. Wenn es sehr lange sehr steil bergauf geht, dann ist es zu wenig (für mich) aber für den Normalfall passts. Man kann ja auch mal schieben. 
Hab ich noch was vergessen? Ich glaube schon...weiß aber nicht was, Morgen schreib ich nochmal was und evtl. bessere Bilder.


----------



## Twoari (20. Mai 2014)

Endlich hab auch ich mein bike. Nun stelle ich aber fest, dass die steckachse (roam 50) am vorderrad leicht spiel hat. Dass spiel ist genau zwischen nabe und steckachse. Kennst sich jemand damit aus? Kannan die nabe evtl. anziehen? Nervt ziemlich da ich eigentlich jetzt biken will und nicht mich mit solchen sachen rumschlagen.


----------



## Twoari (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, die achse war bloss nicht richtig angezogen. Das ist mir in der hektik unterlaufen. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## m1k3 (20. Mai 2014)

allginho schrieb:


> Wo genau Südlich von Ulm? Ich stehe vor der selben Entscheidung wie so viele hier - M oder L  Bin vor 2 Tagen ein neues Nerve AL + von nem Freund Probe gefahren und das war in L - passte ziemlich perfekt für mich!
> Kann ich das jetzt in etwa auf das Spectral adaptieren? Die Geodaten habe ich verglichen, bin mir aber zu wenig sicher um es einfach zu bestellen



Laupheim


----------



## m1k3 (20. Mai 2014)

Wie schaut es bei euch aus? Pannen gehabt? Ich hatte schon 3 Platten und hinten bereits den 2. Schlauch im MK2 drin.

Wie seid Ihr mit dem Pannenschutz zufrieden? Hab die 130g Serien Schläuche von Schwalbe gegen den Schwalbe 200g Freeride Schlauch getauscht, aber der MK Schlägt zu schnell durch?? Verglichen mit meinen 26" Fat und Little Alberts.... Kann das sein? 

Wie sind eure Eindrücke?


----------



## Jogi (20. Mai 2014)

Hab vor der ersten Ausfahrt die 130 g Schläuche gegen je 60 ml TL Milch ersetzt. Keine Panne bisher (aufholzklopf)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twoari (20. Mai 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt hinter mir. Alles top! Bei extrem steilen Rampen kommt man mit dem 34er Kettenblatt allerdings schon an seine Grenzen. Dafür hat man für schnelle Abfahrten genügend Reserven mit der Übersetzung.


----------



## haga67 (20. Mai 2014)

Bisher 750km und alles Top. Ca.die Hälfte mit MK2 und jetzt MagicMary/RockRazor SnakSkin.
Fahr allerdings von Anfang an tubeless und hatte auch mit den Schwalbes einige leichte Durchschläge.


----------



## -moRRis- (20. Mai 2014)

habe mir bei meinem zweiten ausritt nen 3 cm dorn in die lauffläche des MK2 zwischen die stollen geschoßen (mit schlauch).. glich fast einer dartspitze. wage mal zu behaupten so ein teil wäre vielleicht auch durch manch anderen reifen gegangen. ansonsten keine probleme.

war heute en bissi ballern.. muss sagen die xm 1501 stecken scheinbar mehr weg als erst angenommen... selbst bei unsauberen landungen bei 2 meter drops. gibt ein gutes gefühl....


----------



## Stoepel (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe seit zwei Tagen mein 9.0 EX. Bin vom Fahrverhalten super zufrieden aber außer das die vordere Bremsscheibe einen Schlag hat und es stören mich ein paar Schönheitsfehler.

Die Schutzfolie ist bei mir am Unterrohr schlecht geklebt und es ist nicht bis zur Sattelklemme lackiert worden. Meine Frage ist habt ihr diese Schönheitsfehler auch?


----------



## adsiebenaz (21. Mai 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Ich habe seit zwei Tagen mein 9.0 EX. Bin vom Fahrverhalten super zufrieden aber außer das die vordere Bremsscheibe einen Schlag hat und es stören mich ein paar Schönheitsfehler.
> 
> Die Schutzfolie ist bei mir am Unterrohr schlecht geklebt und es ist nicht bis zur Sattelklemme lackiert worden. Meine Frage ist habt ihr diese Schönheitsfehler auch?



Am Unterrohr war bei mir eine Schutzfolie über der Schutzfolie


----------



## mssc (21. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, über der Folie ist noch eine Folie und der fehlende Lack unter der Sattelklemme ist sicher Absicht, wegen der Schichtstärke vom Lack wäre es halt... da hat schon jemand mitgedacht...


----------



## Stoepel (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mich nur gewundert, da die Folie bei mir Wellen schlägt. Kann leider gerade kein Foto hochladen


----------



## mssc (21. Mai 2014)

Die Folie über der Folie macht Wellen, die kannst du aber auch einfach abziehen. Darunter ist die eigentliche, dickere Schutzfolie.


----------



## Dickie76 (21. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Folie über der Folie macht Wellen, die kannst du aber auch einfach abziehen. Darunter ist die eigentliche, dickere Schutzfolie.



Gut, dass das mal einer sagt  Hab mich auch schon gewundert, dass sowas durchgeht...


----------



## sarakosa (21. Mai 2014)

Jungs, nicht nur fahren. Ihr habt ne Versender Bike. Da muss man selber mal schauen und Hand anlegen (wenn überhaupt nötig). 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarakosa (21. Mai 2014)

Hab die Sache mit der Folie aber auch erst ein paar Tage später gemerkt. Ich war doch so aufgeregt 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## xeitto (22. Mai 2014)

Meine Freundin hat am Montag Abend bestellt, heute kommt der Postmann. Nicht schlecht... wir hatten mit frühestens nächster Woche gerechnet, jetzt erstmal schauen ob genug Cash auf einmal aus'm Bankomat kommt


----------



## Flo4479 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, wer kann noch ein paar Setup Details verraten! Finde bei meinem 8.0 die Talas Perf. Zu hart - komme so auf 78 kg fahrbereit und habe knapp unter 2 Bar im Reifen und bin bei knapp 100 psi und die Zugstufe ist auch fast kpl. Raus! Finde trotzdem bei steinigem vorblockten Trails die Abstimmung viel zu hart! Mache ich was falsch? Hab ich was vergessen? Muss ich mich erst daran gewöhnen? Bin ratlos!


----------



## Flo4479 (22. Mai 2014)

Ps: natürlich alles im Descend Modus


----------



## geni0602 (22. Mai 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wer kann noch ein paar Setup Details verraten! Finde bei meinem 8.0 die Talas Perf. Zu hart - komme so auf 78 kg fahrbereit und habe knapp unter 2 Bar im Reifen und bin bei knapp 100 psi und die Zugstufe ist auch fast kpl. Raus! Finde trotzdem bei steinigem vorblockten Trails die Abstimmung viel zu hart! Mache ich was falsch? Hab ich was vergessen? Muss ich mich erst daran gewöhnen? Bin ratlos!


Hast du auf dem Gummiring nach dem Trail geachtet? Nutzt du den kompletten Federweg oder ist noch Spielraum nach oben? Ich würde eine Gabelpumpe bei der nächsten Ausflug mitnehmen und verschiedene Setups ausprobieren.

Wieviel Kilometer bist du schon gefahren?


----------



## Flo4479 (22. Mai 2014)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem Gummiring nach dem Trail geachtet? Nutzt du den kompletten Federweg oder ist noch Spielraum nach oben? Ich würde eine Gabelpumpe bei der nächsten Ausflug mitnehmen und verschiedene Setups ausprobieren.
> 
> Wieviel Kilometer bist du schon gefahren?



Bin zwischen 150-200 km Gefahren und hab mit dem Setup im stehen noch ca. 5 cm Luft! ( was ich als zu wenig erachte - mit mehr Druck in der Gabel finde ich es aber dann zu  hart!)


----------



## Steve16061980 (22. Mai 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wer kann noch ein paar Setup Details verraten! Finde bei meinem 8.0 die Talas Perf. Zu hart - komme so auf 78 kg fahrbereit und habe knapp unter 2 Bar im Reifen und bin bei knapp 100 psi und die Zugstufe ist auch fast kpl. Raus! Finde trotzdem bei steinigem vorblockten Trails die Abstimmung viel zu hart! Mache ich was falsch? Hab ich was vergessen? Muss ich mich erst daran gewöhnen? Bin ratlos!


 
Hi.

Ich hab mit 75Kg Fahrfertig im meinen 8.0 130Psi in der Gabel, und 160Psi im Dämpfer. (Dämpfer werde ich jedoch noch minimal erhöhen da hier der Dämpfer an seine grenzen kommt)
Denke mir 100Psi in der gabel und etwas höherem Gewicht müsste die Gabel eingentlich durchschlagen. Würd mal schätzen mit 135-140Psi müsstest du gut liegen.

Ps. ich hatte anfangs auch viel zu wenig Luft im Fahrwerk (wurde bei Canyon eingestellt.) Lag beim beiden so zwischen 80 und 100Psi. Da ist mir sogar ständig die Kurbel aufgesetzt da zuviel Negativ Federweg...


----------



## geni0602 (22. Mai 2014)

Steve16061980 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich hab mit 75Kg Fahrfertig im meinen 8.0 130Psi in der Gabel, und 160Psi im Dämpfer. (Dämpfer werde ich jedoch noch minimal erhöhen da hier der Dämpfer an seine grenzen kommt)
> Denke mir 100Psi in der gabel und etwas höherem Gewicht müsste die Gabel eingentlich durchschlagen. Würd mal schätzen mit 135-140Psi müsstest du gut liegen.
> ...


Schaffst du mit 75kg Fahrgewicht und 130 psi den kompletten Federweg der Gabel auszunutzen? Wieviel ist dein Sag?


----------



## Flo4479 (22. Mai 2014)

Also um den SAG mit 15-20 ./. Bei nem140 mm Hub fahren zu wollen - Brauch ich die 130 psi. - dann fallen mir aber die Amalgan Füllungen raus! Jetzt ist es Def. Zu wenig Druck ( fühlt sich bei Treppen , Bordsteinen gut an - werde damit aber keinen Trail fahren da die Gabel dabei mit Sicherheit durchschlägt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joni88 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

Bin eigentlich ready to order für das 7.0 aber bin mir einfach nicht sicher wegen der grösse. 
Bin 1.84m 74kg, schrittlänge 85. auf der homepage gibt es mir grösse m an. Was denkt ihr? Merci für das feedback.


----------



## Stoepel (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 1,85 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90 cm und bin und fühle mich auf dem L wohl. Ich glaube mir wäre das M zu klein gewesen.


----------



## witchhunter (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 184 sl 86 und habe mich auf Parkplatz wohler auf dem m gefühlt könnte morgen mal was zu meinen ersten eindrücken schreiben wenn ichs abhole und eine kleine runde gedreht habe


----------



## joni88 (22. Mai 2014)

Merci für die tipps ja gib doch die infos durch wie sich das M fährt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Steve16061980 (22. Mai 2014)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Schaffst du mit 75kg Fahrgewicht und 130 psi den kompletten Federweg der Gabel auszunutzen? Wieviel ist dein Sag?


 
Also bei der gabel mit 130psi siehts bei mir so aus :
Sag 20mm
Restfederweg so etwa 10-20mm wenns grober wird. Im Normalfall bleiben so in etwa 30mm.

Beim Dämpfer mit 160Psi :
Sag 10mm
Restweg im normalfall so etwa 10mm. Bei groben terrain gleitet der O-Ring aber mal vom kolben ab.
Hier werde ich demnächst nochmal mit 170Psi probieren.


----------



## LasseChristian (22. Mai 2014)

reichen beim roam50 40mm ventillänge? die felge schaut recht hoch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomsifu (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nun habe ich endlich mein Bike und bin etwas verwirrt bei der Rahmengröße.
Bestellt habe ich die Größe „L“, dass heißt eine Oberrohrlänge von 612mm.
Wenn ich mir die Geometrie-Daten von Canyon ansehe, dann misst Canyon die Strecke "b" aus meinem Foto für die Oberrohrlänge.
Nachgemessen komme ich bei "b" aber auf etwa 580mm, und Strecke "a" entspricht den angegebenen 612mm. Habe ich nun ein Bike in Größe "M" bekommen oder ist die Zeichnung von Canyon falsch?
Seltsamerweise stimmen die anderen Strecken mit den Angaben von Canyon für "L" überein.
Wie wird denn nun gemessen und wie lang ist das Oberrohr bei einem "L" bei euch nach der Canyon Zeichnung, also die Strecke "b"?


----------



## geni0602 (22. Mai 2014)

Ergebnis des heutigen Ausfluges!


----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2014)

Du hast aber schon die Mitte des Sattelrohrs genommen, oder ? Auf Deiner Zeichnung ist es nämlich hinter dem Sattelrohr.
Desweiteren wird die Länge in Höhe der Oberkante Steuerrohr gemessen (und nicht in Höhe des Vorbaus).


----------



## Tomsifu (22. Mai 2014)

ok, die Zeichnung von Canyon stellt das sehr ungenau dar. Also nochmal nachgemessen von Mitte des Sattelrohrs (an Oberkante Sitzrohr) bis Mitte des Steuerrohrs (an Oberkante Steuerrohr) und komme auf etwa 580 mm, spricht also für "M". Jedoch z.B. die Länge des Steuerrohrs beträgt 145 mm und das passt wieder zu "L" ...bin verwirrt.

Edit:
oder messe ich von der Mitte des Steuerrohrs parallel zum Boden bis Mitte Sattelrohr, liegt ja dann etwas hinter dem Ende des Sitzrohrs?


----------



## minor (22. Mai 2014)

Tomsifu schrieb:


> Edit:
> oder messe ich von der Mitte des Steuerrohrs parallel zum Boden bis Mitte Sattelrohr, liegt ja dann etwas hinter dem Ende des Sitzrohrs?



Nun mach dir mal keinen Kopf, wenn da überhaupt was verkehrt ist, dann höchstens die Angabe auf der Homepage, aber _*dein einer*_ Rahmen ist garantiert genauso richtig oder falsch, wie alle anderen.
Mess das Sitzrohr nach, dann weißt du, ob du den richtigen aufkleber auf dem rahmen hast...


----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2014)

gemessen wir immer parallel zum Boden und somit 100% horizontal.


----------



## Tomsifu (22. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> gemessen wir immer parallel zum Boden und somit 100% horizontal.



das ist mir klar, nur von wo bis wo? Bemisst sich die Oberrohrlänge von der Mitte des Steuerrohrs bis Mitte Sattelrohr auf gleicher Höhe oder auf Höhe der Oberkante Sitzrohr?

Ich hatte übrigens keinen Rahmenaufkleber.


----------



## minor (22. Mai 2014)

Tomsifu schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens keinen Rahmenaufkleber.



Das würde mich sehr wundern! Sitzrohr unterhalb der Schelle, kann man sogar auf deinem Foto ansatzweise erkennen!


----------



## rbrandt1967 (22. Mai 2014)

a ist die korrekt Messung - jedoch ab Oberkante Steuerrohr waagerecht gemessen bis zum schnittpunkt mit dem 'verlängerten' Sitzrohr (quasi Sattelstütze)


----------



## Tomsifu (22. Mai 2014)

alles klar dann passt das wohl. Ne ich hatte keinen Aufkleber, der hinten zu sehen ist da steht irgendwas von "Meets safety standard..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (22. Mai 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> reichen beim roam50 40mm ventillänge? die felge schaut recht hoch aus


Ja, die reichen. Die Serienschläuche haben auch 40mm Ventile


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LasseChristian (23. Mai 2014)

Aber n 2.4er schlauch von Schwalbe gibt's irgendwie nich?


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2014)

Die gehen doch von 1,75 bis 2,4, wo ist da das Problem ?


----------



## LasseChristian (23. Mai 2014)

weil da bei 27,5 immer nur bis 2,35 steht


----------



## Jogi (23. Mai 2014)

Diese waren beim 9.0EX drinnen 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## witchhunter (24. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich wollte mal was zu ersten Eindruck schreiben grade was die Größe betrifft  als ich es gestern zum Erstenmal gesehen habe dachte ich mir Uuui ist das kleine aber als ich mich drauf gesättigt habe war dieser Eindruck sofort wieder verflogen und ich bin glücklich mit m


----------



## LasseChristian (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt hinten 200psi (Monarch) drin, das bei 76kg. Erscheint mir doch recht viel aber mit weniger komm ich nicht auf 25% sag. Irgendjemand n Tip?


----------



## Fabigelb (24. Mai 2014)

Mess deinen sag doch mal in der Haltung die du bei her Abfahrt einnimmst! Und ich würde immer gucken, wie viel dein Dämpfer nach den härtesten Passagen oder drops noch an Federweg hergibt. Ist der hub am Ende, würde ich sagen, dann ist der top eingestellt! Andernfalls so lange was raus lassen bis du den vollen Federweg ausnutzt! Und weniger dabei auf den sag Arten! Jeder fährt ja anders und fühlt sich bei anderen Setups wohl!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFR (24. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gestern mal mein Fahrwerk im Bikepark Bischofsmais (Freeride Strecke + Flow Country Trail (beides ohne große Drops / Sprünge) mit verschiedenen Setups ausprobiert und bin nach einigen Abfahrten auf folgendes Setup gekommen:

Spectral Al 7.0 mit 68kg Fahrgewicht
Gabel: 90 psi (Descend Mode)
Dämpfer: 140 psi (Descend Mode)

Der Federweg wird bei der Gabel fast vollständig (90 %) ausgenutzt und bietet noch leichte Reserven für missglückte Landungen oder sonstige Fahrfehler. Der Dämper war nach jeder Abfahrt vollständig eingefedert, jedoch wurde der Abstreifer nie vollständig vom Kolben geschoben.

Zum Fahrverhalten: (Bei 1,72m Körpergröße fahre ich den Rahmen in Größe S und habe unter dem Vorbau 1,5cm Spacer.)

Das Rad läuft prinzipiell trotz kurzem Radstand sehr gut über Wurzeln und Steine, leider kann die Gabel nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten. Bei schnellen Passagen mit vielen Wurzeln / Kanten ist sie ein wenig überfordert. Bei steileren Passagen hat man nie ein Überschlagsgefühl. In Anliegern kann man (dank des niedrigen Schwerpunktes) sehr gut Druck auf die Räder bringen und sich auch sehr schnell wieder herausschießen und in den nächsten Anlieger legen. Ein wahres Vergnügen für schnelle und verspielte Trails (z.B. "Flow Country" in Bischofsmais). Bei moderaten Sprüngen merkt man das geringe Gewicht, dementsprechend lädt es förmlich zum Abheben ein. Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist aufgrund der sehr niedrigen Überstandshöhe hervorragend. Bezüglich Steifigkeit kann ich nichts negatives Sagen. Trotz der nur 32mm Standrohre folgt die Front sicher der Linie. 

Bei meinem Setup habe ich die Laufräder auf Tubeless umgerüstet und fahre die Conti Mk2 mit 1,6 bar (vorne) und 1,8 bar (hinten), da sie mir sonst zu wenig Haftung bieten. Rollwiderstand ist gerade so noch akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valentina26 (26. Mai 2014)

Hey. Interessiere mich für's Spectral 8.0.
Wie kommt ihr mit der Abstufung der Kurbel (38/24) zu Recht, vor allem an Anstiegen?
Bin noch etwas skeptisch, da ich bislang 3fach fahre.


----------



## carasc (26. Mai 2014)

Ich habe zwar das 29er mit 36/22 aber ich komm gut klar. Selbst steile Anstiege sind kein Problem. Man muss aber ehrlich zugeben das es anders ist. Bin vorher bei 3fach viel auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren, heut nutze ich bei zweifach deutlich öfter den umwerfer und damit beide Blätter.


----------



## haga67 (26. Mai 2014)

Valentina26 schrieb:


> Hey. Interessiere mich für's Spectral 8.0.
> Wie kommt ihr mit der Abstufung der Kurbel (38/24) zu Recht, vor allem an Anstiegen?
> Bin noch etwas skeptisch, da ich bislang 3fach fahre.



Ich habe mir vorne ein 22er Kettenblatt eingebaut. Damit ist die Bandbreite für mich Top und das Schaltverhalten hat sich nicht verändert. Das große Blatt vermisse ich nicht. Super ist, dass man alle Gänge fahren kann. Das einzig negative ist der große Sprung zwischen den Kettenblättern, welcher meistens 1-2 Konterschaltungen hinten erfordert.
Unterm Strich finde ich 2-Fach super.


----------



## Dickie76 (26. Mai 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorne ein 22er Kettenblatt eingebaut. Damit ist die Bandbreite für mich Top und das Schaltverhalten hat sich nicht verändert.


 
Ui, das interessiert mich auch. ich hatte nur Angst, dass dann der Abstand von 22er auf das 36 zu groß ist und die Kette nur widerwillig nach oben klettert. Das scheint ja aber kein Problem zu sein oder? Und vor allem, welches Kettenblatt sollte man da nehmen...


----------



## Mojo25 (26. Mai 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> Ui, das interessiert mich auch. ich hatte nur Angst, dass dann der Abstand von 22er auf das 36 zu groß ist und die Kette nur widerwillig nach oben klettert. Das scheint ja aber kein Problem zu sein oder? Und vor allem, welches Kettenblatt sollte man da nehmen...



Fahre ich an einem Bike auch so, wenn der Umwerfer korrekt eingestellt ist, funktioniert das problemlos. Du kannst bei einer XT-Kurbel z.B. das kleine Kettenblatt der 9-fach XT-Kurbel nehmen. Das hat 22 Zähne und ist auch aus Alu. Ein Deore oder SLX tut's auch, ist dann allerdings aus Stahl. Kosten sind ca. 8-15€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Edit: wenn du eine andere Kurbel hast oder das Kettenblatt von einem anderen Hersteller haben willst, musst du nur auf den Lochkreis des kleinen Blattes an deiner Kurbel schauen.


----------



## Dickie76 (26. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Fahre ich an einem Bike auch so, wenn der Umwerfer korrekt eingestellt ist, funktioniert das problemlos. Du kannst bei einer XT-Kurbel z.B. das kleine Kettenblatt der 9-fach XT-Kurbel nehmen. Das hat 22 Zähne und ist auch aus Alu. Ein Deore oder SLX tut's auch, ist dann allerdings aus Stahl. Kosten sind ca. 8-15€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
> 
> Edit: wenn du eine andere Kurbel hast oder das Kettenblatt von einem anderen Hersteller haben willst, musst du nur auf den Lochkreis des kleinen Blattes an deiner Kurbel schauen.


 
Klingt gut. Du meinst das hier? Muss ich dann Umwerfer verstellen ggü. der aktuellen Einstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (26. Mai 2014)

Jo, genau das. Also ich hab das bisher an 3 Bikes montiert und musste den Umwerfer gegenüber dem 24er Blatt nicht anders einstellen. Ging aus dem Stand problemlos. Allerdings will ich aus meiner Erfahrung mit 3 Bikes keine Allgemeingültigkeit ableiten


----------



## Dickie76 (26. Mai 2014)

Okay, danke. Drei mal gute Erfahrungen sind schon mal was ;-)


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre 22/38 und der Sprung vom Umwerfer ist keine Problem. Der Umwerfer mußte, von 24/38 kommend, nicht neu eingestellt werden.


----------



## Valentina26 (26. Mai 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorne ein 22er Kettenblatt eingebaut. Damit ist die Bandbreite für mich Top und das Schaltverhalten hat sich nicht verändert. Das große Blatt vermisse ich nicht. Super ist, dass man alle Gänge fahren kann. Das einzig negative ist der große Sprung zwischen den Kettenblättern, welcher meistens 1-2 Konterschaltungen hinten erfordert.
> Unterm Strich finde ich 2-Fach super.



Danke an euch alle! Das hilft mir schon weiter. Gut zu wissen, dass der Umwerfer nicht unbedingt neu eingestellt werden muss.
Welches 22er hast du konkret verwandt?

Falls alle Stricke später reißen, werde ich auf eine 3fach XT-Kurbel (40/30/22) und nen 3fach Umwerfer wechseln, laut telefon. Aussage eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters geht das beim 8.0, wobei Schalthebel und Schaltwerk bleiben könnten.


----------



## reddox (26. Mai 2014)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Was könnt ihr zum Sound der DT Swiss M1900 (vom 7.0) und der Mavic Crossride Disc (6.0) sagen, eher flüsterleise oder gut hörbar?
Ich mag es nicht so mich an eventuelle Passanten heranzuschleichen sondern bin gerne hörbar.


----------



## bennZ37 (26. Mai 2014)

reddox schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage: Was könnt ihr zum Sound der DT Swiss M1900 (vom 7.0) und der Mavic Crossride Disc (6.0) sagen, eher flüsterleise oder gut hörbar?
> Ich mag es nicht so mich an eventuelle Passanten heranzuschleichen sondern bin gerne hörbar.



also meiner meinung nach sind die m1900 schon ziemlich laut, manchmal nervt es etwas. habe aber nicht so viele vergleiche, es gibt sicher noch lautere.


----------



## filiale (26. Mai 2014)

Klingel ?


----------



## rnReaper (26. Mai 2014)




----------



## haga67 (26. Mai 2014)

Valentina26 schrieb:


> Danke an euch alle! Das hilft mir schon weiter. Gut zu wissen, dass der Umwerfer nicht unbedingt neu eingestellt werden muss.
> Welches 22er hast du konkret verwandt?
> 
> Falls alle Stricke später reißen, werde ich auf eine 3fach XT-Kurbel (40/30/22) und nen 3fach Umwerfer wechseln, laut telefon. Aussage eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters geht das beim 8.0, wobei Schalthebel und Schaltwerk bleiben könnten.



Mein Bike hat Sram XO. 
Ich habe das genommen: 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--X7---X5-MTB-4-Arm--Alu--64mm-Lochkreis.html

Für Shimano kannst Du z.B. das hier nehmen: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37949_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M672-10-fach-Modell-2014.html

Ein 22er XT 10fach habe ich nicht gefunden. 9fach würde jedoch auch passen. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m770-22-zaehne-29631/wg_id-427
Hauptsache Lochkreis 64mm.


----------



## mssc (26. Mai 2014)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit Geräuschen vom Hinterbau beim stärkeren Bremsen? Das Spectral meiner Freundin (Größe S), vibriert und quietscht ziemlich stark wenns mal etwas steiler wird und sie langsam rollt und stärker bremst. Hab mal alle Schrauben auf u. zu gemacht, die Beläge schräg angeschliffen, WD40 bei den innen verlegten Zügen rein, Achsen raus u. rein... scheinbar übertragen sich irgendwelche Schwingungen über die Sitzstreben in den Rahmen, zumindest wars weniger wenn ich fest gegen die Streben gedrückt habe beim Bremsen. Könnte aber auch Zufall gewesen sein... 
Statt der Formula Sättel sind auch schon X0 Trail drauf, kein Unterschied.

Was könnte ich noch machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Ein 22er XT für 10 fach gibt es auch nicht. Aber das von Dir verlinkte paßt dennoch.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m770-22-zaehne-29631


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Die Vibrationen hatte ich auch mal an einem anderen Rad. WD40 hat in den Zügen nix verloren, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Es gibt viele Ursachen die das auslösen können, anfasen der Beläge hast Du ja schon gemacht. Dann bleiben noch folgende Möglichkeiten.

1. Die Felge/Speichen verziehen sich beim Bremsen. Daher kann es helfen zwischen Speichennippel und Felgenloch ein winziges Minitröpfen WD40 zu geben (weniger ist mehr). Beim Bremsen arbeiten die Nippel in den Löchern, je nach Qualität der Felge und wie gut sie eingespeicht wurde.

2. Eine andere Bremsscheibe einbauen. Keine Ahnung was Du derzeit hast, hast ja kein Modell angegeben, aber die Shimano XT Scheibe ist immer eine sehr gute Empfehlung. Eventuell ist eine Scheibe auch verzogen. Wenn möglich mal vorne und hinten tauschen wenn die gleiche Größe verbaut wurde.

3. 45° anfasen/brechen der Beläge braucht man nur an einer Seite.

4. Wenn Du Centerlock hast kann der Shimano Adapter mit Nieten (SM-RTAD10) die Bremsscheibe auf dem Adapter hin und her wandern lassen. Daher sollte man diesen gegen den SM-RTAD05 der geschraubt wird tauschen.

Sag mal bescheid was es gewesen ist.


----------



## mssc (27. Mai 2014)

Die Scheibe (Formula) habe ich auch unter Verdacht, ich glaube die Schwingungen kommen davon und verstärken sich dann ungünstig über den Hinterbau bis in den Rahmen. Wenn es ein generelles Problem wäre, hätte man schon mehr davon gelesen, das Damen-Spectral ist aber das einzige mit Formula Scheiben...


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir war es auch eine Formula Scheibe , war an einem Radon, kann aber der Rahmenhersteller nix dafür. Seitdem bin ich Gegner von Formula und Avid (Kumpel hat das gleiche Problem mit seiner Avid Scheibe gehabt). Da aber nicht jeder seine Problemchen im Forum postet sondern alleine löst, ist die Anzahl an bekannten Formula/Avid Problemen erstmal offiziell gering.


----------



## carasc (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Da aber nicht jeder seine Problemchen im Forum postet sondern alleine löst, ist die Anzahl an bekannten Formula/Avid Problemen erstmal offiziell gering.


Gleiches gilt aber Auch für alle anderen Hersteller.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

carasc schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt aber Auch für alle anderen Hersteller.



Absolut, da hast Du Recht. Wobei ich von Shimano Bremsscheiben noch gar nix gehört habe und von Avid / Formula wenigstens vereinzelt.


----------



## carasc (27. Mai 2014)

@filiale, das sagt was aus? Shimano Fahrer lösen mehr Probleme selbst? Avid/Formula Fahrer/innen sind sensibler und geben ihre Probleme kund?


----------



## carasc (27. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne durchaus auch Shimano Fahrer die Probleme mit ihren bremsen haben.


----------



## mssc (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte das Problem selber auch schon bei meinem FRX mit der X0 Trail und den HS1 Scheiben, nur nicht so extrem (zumindest hatte sich nichts in den Rahmen übertragen).
Dort konnte ich die Bremse mit anderen Scheiben ruhig stellen, werd ich beim Spectral auch als nächstes probieren. Ich hoffe das wars dann auch, am Donnerstag gehts ins Vinschgau, dort wäre der Lärm "etwas" nervig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein 22er XT für 10 fach gibt es auch nicht. Aber das von Dir verlinkte paßt dennoch.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m770-22-zaehne-29631


Doch gibt es neuerdings http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37674_XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M782-10-fach.html


----------



## Valentina26 (27. Mai 2014)

Danke für die entsprechenden Kettenblattvorschläge.


----------



## Mojo25 (27. Mai 2014)

Scholzi schrieb:


> Doch gibt es neuerdings http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37674_XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M782-10-fach.html



Stimmt, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Mittlerweile sind die Shimano-Kurbeln ja auch 29er tauglich


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Ui,ok, vor ein paar Wochen gab es das noch nicht, ich hatte nämlich auch danach gesucht. Aber der Preis ist etwas hoch


----------



## Mojo25 (27. Mai 2014)

Dafür dass es das gleich in Silber ist, ist der Preis echt ne Frechheit


----------



## bikefuzzi96 (28. Mai 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wer kann noch ein paar Setup Details verraten! Finde bei meinem 8.0 die Talas Perf. Zu hart - komme so auf 78 kg fahrbereit und habe knapp unter 2 Bar im Reifen und bin bei knapp 100 psi und die Zugstufe ist auch fast kpl. Raus! Finde trotzdem bei steinigem vorblockten Trails die Abstimmung viel zu hart! Mache ich was falsch? Hab ich was vergessen? Muss ich mich erst daran gewöhnen? Bin ratlos!


Vieleicht gibts ja sowas auch für deine Gabel:
http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-fox-float-ctd-daempfer-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scholzi (28. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Dafür dass es das gleich in Silber ist, ist der Preis echt ne Frechheit


Preis ist im Vergleich zum 9-fach zu hoch ist correct. Aber wenn ich beide 22er Kettenblätter 9/10-fach auf einanderlege, sind die Zähne nicht 100% deckungsgleich, ist aber betr. der Schaltperformance offensichtlich wurscht wie die Erfahrung von diversen usern zeigt.


----------



## fatal_error (28. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon abgefunden auf das 2015´er Modell zu warten. 
Aber als ich heute zufällig in den Shop geguckt habe ist das 9.0 EX wieder in M verfügbar…. 
Hab es jetzt mal bestellt bin gespannt


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr denn mit dem Ergon Sattel SM30pro zufrieden seit, der z.B. beim Spectral 8.0, und auch bei anderen, verbaut ist.
Speziell die Fahrer mit Rahmengröße "L".

Grüße
RS


----------



## IgelG (29. Mai 2014)

Canyon spectral AL 8.0 M
Vom Sattel bin ich nicht begeistert. Auch nach ein paar hundert Kilometern sitze ich darauf wie einem Holzbrett.
Bin nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel.
Bin noch immer begeistert vom Biker obwohl ich schon ein technischen Defekt hatte der im Winter vom canyon behoben wird.
Bei mir ist ein Stück am Ende des Gewindes bei der Hinterbauschraube an der Wippe (die Hauptsachraube zwischen Rahmen und Wippe) gebrochenen und die schraube ist während der Fahrt fast rausgesucht. Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich vorher die Schrauben geprüfte hatte. Also Materialfehler.

Punkte die ich noch am abklären bin:
1.Was mich stört ist der Dämpfer er wippt mir zu stark und habe das Gefühl dass die Dämpfung nicht gleichbleibend ist. Sie wird immer mehr weicher.
Bevor ich aber hier zerstückelt werde möchte ich anmerken, dass ich kein Technikspezialist bin 
Der Dämpfer macht ein leichtes Geräusch so Art "wupf" aber nur sehr leise. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das Ok ist.
2.  Die Gabel schlägt an mittlerweile recht hart beim ausfeder . Also wenn ich ein weeele mache.
3. Die hinterre Scheibe schleift immer wieder.
4. Die reverb hat Spielraum. Das bedeutet sie wackelt seitlich leicht. Sattel ist fest und die Klemme kann ich nicht mehr fester ziehen,  da sonnst die reverb hängen bleibt.

Vielleicht können ihr mir weiterhelfen und ein paar Tipps geben. Bin von einem billigen GT auf canyon umgestiegen also tue ich mir schwer damit zu sagen was Ok oder vielleicht nicht ok ist.  
Danke


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (29. Mai 2014)

IgelG schrieb:


> Canyon spectral AL 8.0 M
> Vom Sattel bin ich nicht begeistert. Auch nach ein paar hundert Kilometern sitze ich darauf wie einem Holzbrett.
> Bin nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen Sattel.
> Bin noch immer begeistert vom Biker obwohl ich schon ein technischen Defekt hatte der im Winter vom canyon behoben wird.
> ...




Ich hab an Canyon geschrieben das der Sattel der bei Rahmengröße "L" verbaut ist zu klein ist (Sattelbreite 13,5cm). Laut Ergon Rechner sollten bei Menschen mit meiner Größe (1,84m) eine Sattelbreite von 14,5cm verbaut sein. Antwort von Canyon war, das Sie überall den gleichen Sattel verbauen, wegen OEM, und das nur in der kleinen Größe. Da ich ja noch ein kleiner "L" fahrer bin verstehe ich die Logik nicht so ganz. Selbst wenn jemand ein Speci AL 8.9 kauft in Rahmengröße XL (dort ist der gleiche Sattel verbaut) hat er einen zu kleinen Sattel verbaut. Na toll, da kaufste ein Rad für fast 3000€ und musst den Sattel tauschen. Und Canyon tuts mal wieder leid.

Zu Punkt 1 u. 2:
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen...bin eigentlich so zufrieden...bis jetzt.

3. bei mir auch..nicht immer...aber ab und zu.

4. seitlich nicht...eher minimal nach vorne und hinten...aber wirklich nur minimal. Beim Fahren störts mich noch nicht.
An der Klemm liegts nicht..es ist das Führungsspiel in den Rohren der Sattelstütze.
Bei der Montage hab ich die Sattelstütze auch erst mit dem empfohlenen Drehmoment angezogen...dann ist sie bei mir auch nicht mehr ausgefahren...find ich auch echt schwach.

Grüße
RS


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du Dich mit dem Thema Sattel intensiv beschäftigen würdest, wüßtest Du, daß die Sattelbreite absolut NICHTS mit der Körpergröße zu tun hat. Und nur weil ein Sattel breiter ist, ist er noch lange nicht bequemer. Jeder Popo ist verschieden, egal ob die Menschen gleich groß/klein sind. Ich bin 183 und habe nen Sitzknochenabstand von 11,5cm. Zum Glück war am Canyon ein schmaler 13,5cm Sattel verbaut. Aber auch der Ergon hat nicht zu meinem Popo gepaßt. Jetzt fahre ich wieder einen 12,5cm breiten Sattel.
Daher ist Deine Beschwerde unberechtigt.


----------



## carasc (29. Mai 2014)

@filiale, find die Kritik schon berechtigt. Wiso wird ein ergon Sattel angeboten wenn der dann nicht auf den fahrer angepasst wird?


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2014)

Weil niemand vorher weiß ob Dir der Sattel auch paßt. Nur weil die Breite theoretisch stimmt heißt es noch lange nicht daß er Dir auch paßt. Wieso verläßt Du Dich auf einen Recher ? Ausprobieren anstelle theoretisieren. Desweiteren sprechen wir hier von einem Versender Bike daß die Preise nur halten kann, weil es Stangenware ist. Bei Roseversand sind die Räder teurer, dafür kann man auch die Komponenten tauschen. Canyon bietet das nicht an, damit muß man leben oder sich einen andere Bikehersteller suchen.
Einen Sattel kann man auch verkaufen und sich einen neuen passenden kaufen.


----------



## Morphy_8 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir gedacht dass man doch den Sattel weglassen sollte,  so wie bei den Pedalen.. Und dann im Zubehörshop unterschiedliche Modelle und Breiten günstig anbieten...  ;-)


----------



## carasc (29. Mai 2014)

Ist schon richtig was du schreibst. Nur wenn ich mich rühme einen ergo Sattel anzubieten sollte ich dann Auch den theoretisch passenden nehmen. Nicht einfach den den ich zu x-stück günstiger bekomme. Sonst kann ich auch einen normalen Sattel anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (29. Mai 2014)

süfft bei euch am anfang der dämpfer auch ein bischen?


----------



## Fabigelb (29. Mai 2014)

Ja, hatte ich auch! War recht viel meiner Meinung nach! Einmal sauber gemacht und am nächsten Tag war der Gummi wieder von Öl überflutet!
Aber hat schon gut gebessert nach einigen ausfahrten...  Eigenartig!


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich freu mich über den Sattel - mein 11,5cm-Arsch passt da perfekt drauf. 
Habe lange mit SQlab experimentiert und bin mit keiner Größe klargekommen.
Das Canyon einen hochwertigen M-Sattel drauf macht finde ich gut. Viele werden einfach mit dem fahren was drauf ist und so eine gute Chance haben, dass der mittlere Sattel passt. Radon schrieb z.B.mal, dass sie bewusst billige Sattel verbauen da den ja sowieso jeder tauscht, aber sie die Bikes wegen der Testmöglichkeit nicht ohne Sattel ausliefern können.
Da finde ich die Philosophie von Canyon besser. Wenn er nicht passt kann man den immer noch versilbern.
Gibt es einen Hersteller, der abhängig von der Rahmengrösse unterschiedliche Sättel verbaut ???
Mit Kompromissen sollte man leben können wenn man im Internet kauft.


----------



## LasseChristian (29. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch! War recht viel meiner Meinung nach! Einmal sauber gemacht und am nächsten Tag war der Gummi wieder von Öl überflutet!
> Aber hat schon gut gebessert nach einigen ausfahrten...  Eigenartig!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


Am nächsten Tag ohne Einwirkung oder nach dem biken? Vermute das der einfach ordentlich geschmiert wurde, sollte was undicht sein müsste man das ja an der Funktion merken, ich merk noch nix


----------



## Fabigelb (29. Mai 2014)

Dito, meiner funktioniert auch tadellos! Ich behalte das trotzdem  mal im Auge! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (29. Mai 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht dass man doch den Sattel weglassen sollte,  so wie bei den Pedalen.. Und dann im Zubehörshop unterschiedliche Modelle und Breiten günstig anbieten...  ;-)


Wäre ne gute Idee...könnten Sie ja in ihr tolles PPS übernehmen.



carasc schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig was du schreibst. Nur wenn ich mich rühme einen ergo Sattel anzubieten sollte ich dann Auch den theoretisch passenden nehmen. Nicht einfach den den ich zu x-stück günstiger bekomme. Sonst kann ich auch einen normalen Sattel anbieten.


So siehts aus!!!



haga67 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich über den Sattel - mein 11,5cm-Arsch passt da perfekt drauf.
> Habe lange mit SQlab experimentiert und bin mit keiner Größe klargekommen.
> Das Canyon einen hochwertigen M-Sattel drauf macht finde ich gut. Viele werden einfach mit dem fahren was drauf ist und so eine gute Chance haben, dass der mittlere Sattel passt. Radon schrieb z.B.mal, dass sie bewusst billige Sattel verbauen da den ja sowieso jeder tauscht, aber sie die Bikes wegen der Testmöglichkeit nicht ohne Sattel ausliefern können.
> Da finde ich die Philosophie von Canyon besser. Wenn er nicht passt kann man den immer noch versilbern.
> ...


@haga67 
welche Rahmengröße hast du bei deinem Bike? Bei mir haben Sie einen "S" Sattel verbaut...bei Rahmengröße "L"


----------



## Morphy_8 (29. Mai 2014)

Ich frag mich gerade,  wieviel Speckis es wohl gibt? Also meins ist ausverkauft noch bevor sie richtig angefangen haben zu liefern...  gg


----------



## Stoneagebiker (30. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte die Sram Roam 50 Laufräder auf Tubeless umrüsten, brauche ich dafür ein Abdicht-Tape oder nicht?


----------



## Jogi (30. Mai 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Sram Roam 50 Laufräder auf Tubeless umrüsten, brauche ich dafür ein Abdicht-Tape oder nicht?


Das ist schon drin, du musst nur die TL-Ventile einsetzen.
Schön die Reifen und Felgen mit Wasser-Spüli-Gemisch (am besten vorher aufschäumen) einpinseln, TL-Milch dazu und gut. Das war gleich das erste, was kch gemacht hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (30. Mai 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das ist schon drin, du musst nur die TL-Ventile einsetzen.
> Schön die Reifen und Felgen mit Wasser-Spüli-Gemisch (am besten vorher aufschäumen) einpinseln, TL-Milch dazu und gut. Das war gleich das erste, was kch gemacht hab.


Okay, was ich jetzt aber nicht ganz versteh ist das Reifen und Felgen mit Spüli+Wasser einzupinseln. Ich hätte jetzt einfach die Milch reingeschüttet und dann auf die Außenseite des Reifens Spüli gepinselt, um zu sehen ob der Reifen dicht ist.
Aber du tust es auch in den Reifen und die Felge rein, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Jogi (30. Mai 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Okay, was ich jetzt aber nicht ganz versteh ist das Reifen und Felgen mit Spüli+Wasser einzupinseln. Ich hätte jetzt einfach die Milch reingeschüttet und dann auf die Außenseite des Reifens Spüli gepinselt, um zu sehen ob der Reifen dicht ist.
> Aber du tust es auch in den Reifen und die Felge rein, habe ich das richtig verstanden?


Ja, innen rein. Dann benetzt die Milch die Reifen- und Felgenoberflächen besser und es wird schneller dicht.
Ein Kompressor, der schnell viel Luft liefert, kann hilfreich sein. Zur Not an der Tanke 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## 123thorag (31. Mai 2014)

Was lange währt... Mittwoch hol ich es ab (Spectral 8.9 L meteor - grey)! Vorbau um 2 cm verlängern lassen (1,87 SL 87) . Ab jetzt wird gerockt


----------



## Timo S. (31. Mai 2014)

123thorag schrieb:


> Was lange währt... Mittwoch hol ich es ab (Spectral 8.9 L meteor - grey)! Vorbau um 2 cm verlängern lassen (1,87 SL 87) . Ab jetzt wird gerockt


Hol meins auch am Mittwoch...


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> praktisch kein Verschleiß bei meinem. Beim c.guide kostet der Kunststoffeinsatz als Ersatzteil wenn er verschlissen ist unglaubliche 10Euro. Bei mir nur 3cm Gartenschlauch. Da aber bisher nach 800km nichts verschlissen ist...
> Durch den Kabelbinder läßt sich der Schlauch in alle 3 Richtungen bewegen.
> Gewicht lag so bei 12gr (weiß aber nicht mehr genau).
> 
> ...



Anbei ein Bild nach 2000 km selbstbau Kettenführung, man kann sagen: nahezu verschleißfrei , siehe Bild:
Bilder gibt es in Post 1115 ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-45#post-11931231) und weiter...


----------



## Timo S. (1. Juni 2014)

Nun sind ja einige EX'e unterwegs und diese haben bestimmt schon einige Testfahrten hinter sich. 
Was ist denn von den Roam50 Laufrädern zu halten, tauglich oder gleich auf die Flow wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit denen! Ich glaub wenn du die kaputt bekommt hast du das Bike ein wenig zweckentfremdet! Ich habe mich damit gestern mal mit 10 km/h nen guten Meter-drop runter fallen lassen, das war schon ein ordentlicher Aufschlag, wegen der geringen Geschwindigkeit. Bin dabei ein ganz klein wenig schief aufgekommen, aber absolut keine Auswirkungen auf die Felgen... Auf garnichts im grunde! 
Warum wollen alle an dem Bike die Teile tauschen?! Die sind schon alle stimmig für das Einsatzgebiet des EX!
Wenn man etwas Grund solides für den downhilleinsatz such ist das spectral einfach das falsche Bike! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spectraltaeter (1. Juni 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach kannste die Roam 50 bedenkenlos dran lassen. Habe aber nun doch den Sattel gewechselt. Ergon sme3 comp drauf, weniger pain im Arsch


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Juni 2014)

Das ist das erste teil, bei dem ich einen Austausch nachvollziehen kann! Der ist mal echt unbequem!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timo S. (1. Juni 2014)

Man munkelte ja auch, dass die Roam zu schmal wären für 2,4er Reifen.


----------



## Flo4479 (2. Juni 2014)

Hey , von wegen Zweckentfremden.....  Mein 8.0 .... Hat am We bei einigen harten hohen Stufen ( bzw. Sehr verblockt durch altes Flussbett) so eine Art " Zischen " Von sich gegeben! Gummiringe sitzen aber noch mit Reserve auf dem Dämpfer und Gabel!
Jemand ne Idee was das für ein Geräusch war ?


----------



## marcotrainito (2. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich mich in den letzten Wochen vermehrt auf Trails aufgehalten habe, kann ich nun etwas aus meiner subjektiven Erfahrung über das Fox Fahrwerk berichten.
Zur Gabel muss ich sagen, dass sie selbst nach mehreren hundert Kilometern nicht so geschmeidig läuft wie ich es gehofft habe. Kleine Schläge schluckt sie nicht so gut feinfühlig weg wie der Hinterbau. Und an Stufen sackt sie sehr stark ein, was es mir persönlich erschwert längere Treppen mit "Kurven" zu fahren. Weiß jetzt nicht so ganz wie ich es am besten beschreiben soll, ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich es meine. Schnelle aufeinanderfolgende Schläge werden schön an die Unterarme weitergegeben, was doch zu deutlichen Ermüdungen führt. An der Dämpfung habe ich schon rumgespielt, aber so ganz bekomme ich es nicht hin. Die Steifigkeit kann ich nicht recht beurteilen, da ich nichts als Referent ranziehen kann.
Der Dämpfer hingegen performt für meinen Geschmack recht gut, so dass die Gabel da nicht mithalten kann. Ich fahre ihn mit 13,5 bar und einem Sag von ca. 30 %. Finde ich genial, schön fluffig  Und dann abwechselnd im Trail und Descend-Modus.

Aktuell tendiere ich dazu auf eine Pike Soloair mit 160mm umzusteigen und den Dämpfer erstmal weiter zufahren. Ich bin aber noch leicht verunsichert ob ich nicht doch lieber eine DPA nehmen soll. Ich kann die 160mm und die damit verbundenen Einbauhöhe noch nicht abschätzen und weiß nicht ob ich mich bei der Soloair später ärger nicht die DPA genommen zu haben. Was denkt ihr denn so? Bei der aktuell verbauten Talas brauche ich kein Talas. Passt so.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn du den Dämpfer mit 30% Sag fährst, ist das definitiv zu viel, denn das fährt man gerade mal am DH bike.
Hab ich dieses WE auch noch mal am Fox Stand bestätigt bekommen, denn der Fahrwerk Typ hat einem da sein AM Bike eingestellt und der lag da bei guten 20%.
Wie viel Sag hast du an der Gabel?
Nicht vergessen beim messen alles auf "offen" zu stellen besonders die LSC.


----------



## marcotrainito (2. Juni 2014)

Ja beim Einstellen ist immer der Descend-Modus gewählt. Gabel liegt bei knapp 30% Sag, aber mir sind bislang immer noch min. 2 cm Restfederweg geblieben. Wenn ich noch mehr Druck auf die Gabel gebe, dann wird sie doch noch "unsensibler" oder?
Beim Dämpfer habe ich mich vertan, sind doch nur 25%. Wenn ich jedoch von 13,5 auf 14 bar gehe, wird der Dämpfer so zäh, da schluckt der kleine Unebenheiten gar nicht mehr. Muss ich vielleicht noch mal minimal erhöhen und dann testen.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Juni 2014)

Also es kann gut sein, dass die gabel sich dann besser anfühlt.
Beim Vivid Air z.b. hatte ich am Anfang auch kein gutes Gefühl aber nachdem ich mal in einem Blog gelesen hatte, dass der etwas mehr druck braucht, ging der ab wie sau.
Ok, ist ein anderes Kaliber mit größerer Kammer etc. aber es kann gut sein, dass das bei deiner Fox auch so ist.
Oder du stellst sie dir so ein, dass du nen guten SAG im Trail Modus hast. Dann wäre sie extrem fluffig im Descend Mode und sollte wegen der Luftfeder noch genug Durchschlagschutz bieten.
Climb ist sie dann eh nahezu hart.
Denn wenn du im Trail Mode fährst und sie gut geht, hat sie ja auch etwas mehr LSC und dadurch sackt sie dir dann in Anliegern bzw. an Stufen nicht so weg.


----------



## der bergfloh (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Benötige eine Empfehlung für die Rahmengröße beim Spectral 27.5.
Bin 1.69 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 79cm.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (2. Juni 2014)

Da würde ich schon S nehmen! Ich hab bei 1,73 m komme damit super zu recht, aber sollte nicht viel größer sein! PPS sag auch S oder?!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -moRRis- (2. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Ja beim Einstellen ist immer der Descend-Modus gewählt. Gabel liegt bei knapp 30% Sag, aber mir sind bislang immer noch min. 2 cm Restfederweg geblieben. Wenn ich noch mehr Druck auf die Gabel gebe, dann wird sie doch noch "unsensibler" oder?
> Beim Dämpfer habe ich mich vertan, sind doch nur 25%. Wenn ich jedoch von 13,5 auf 14 bar gehe, wird der Dämpfer so zäh, da schluckt der kleine Unebenheiten gar nicht mehr. Muss ich vielleicht noch mal minimal erhöhen und dann testen.



Hola 13,5 bar ist mal ne Ansage. Wieviel bringst Du fahrfertig auf die Wage wenn ich mal vorsichtig fragen darf ? Bin selbst bei meinem 8.0 von 170 Psi auf 160 runter am Dämpfer runter und selbst bei 2 Meter Drops bleiben dann noch wenige Millimeter erhalten (Fahrfertig 74 kg). Empfinde das mit der Gabel ebenso... fühlt sich etwas hölzern an und federt ruckelartig ein. Nachdem ich das das Bike mal kopfüber gelagert habe erscheint es mir etwas feinfühliger. Vielleicht lässt sich mal durch nen Service noch was rausholen....


----------



## Codi (2. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hatte mir neulich das Spectral AL bei Canyon in Koblenz angeschaut und Probe gefahren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei einigen Testrädern die Zugbefestigung am Unterrohr mit billigsten Plastik-Steck-Klipse und bei anderen mit geschraubten Haltern ausgeführt war. Könntet ihr bitte vielleicht mal kurz berichten was bei euch in Serie verbaut ist? 

Danke,

Gruß Codi


----------



## tbec (2. Juni 2014)

Spectral 8.0 Plastik-Steck-Klipp


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## bennZ37 (2. Juni 2014)

Codi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Ich hatte mir neulich das Spectral AL bei Canyon in Koblenz angeschaut und Probe gefahren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bei einigen Testrädern die Zugbefestigung am Unterrohr mit billigsten Plastik-Steck-Klipse und bei anderen mit geschraubten Haltern ausgeführt war. Könntet ihr bitte vielleicht mal kurz berichten was bei euch in Serie verbaut ist?
> 
> ...



bei meinem 7.0 650B leider billige plastikklipse. allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sie sich beim fahren noch nicht gelöst haben. auch nicht wenns mal etwas ruppiger wird. aber edel ist anders...


----------



## minor (2. Juni 2014)

Codi schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte vielleicht mal kurz berichten was bei euch in Serie verbaut ist?



Beides, oben und unten zwei geschraubte Aluhalter, dazwischen zwei Plastikknipse


----------



## haga67 (2. Juni 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Beides, oben und unten zwei geschraubte Aluhalter, dazwischen zwei Plastikknipse


So ist bei mir auch.


----------



## marcotrainito (2. Juni 2014)

Fahrbereit bringe ich ca. 93 KG auf die Waage. Ich werde nochmal mit den bar-Werten spielen und mal ausgiebig testen. Mal sehen, vielleicht ergeben sich neue Erkenntnisse.


----------



## Fabigelb (2. Juni 2014)

Ja so plastikklipse, die habe ich aber aufgebohrt und mit einer schönen aluschraube fixiert! Sieht gut aus und hält viel besser. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -moRRis- (2. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Fahrbereit bringe ich ca. 93 KG auf die Waage. Ich werde nochmal mit den bar-Werten spielen und mal ausgiebig testen. Mal sehen, vielleicht ergeben sich neue Erkenntnisse.



Ok dann biste mit Werten um 13 Bar gut aufgehoben.... Vielleicht gibts mittelfristig bei mir auch was mit 1-2 cm mehr Federweg an der Front. Wäre schon spannend in wie weit es sich spürbar auswirken würde...


----------



## 123thorag (3. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Hol meins auch am Mittwoch...


Hab meinen Termin jetzt auf Freitag verschieben müssen (diesmal lags allerdings nicht an Canyon)


----------



## geni0602 (3. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Fahrbereit bringe ich ca. 93 KG auf die Waage. Ich werde nochmal mit den bar-Werten spielen und mal ausgiebig testen. Mal sehen, vielleicht ergeben sich neue Erkenntnisse.


Mit wieviel Druck fährst du vorne in der Gabel?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (3. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist es auch soviel Druck auf dem Dämpfer und der Gabel. Gabel 100 psi / knapp 7 bar; beim Dämpfer mittlerweile 220 psi / 15,1 bar. Dadurch ist der Dämpfer echt unsensibel, schlägt dafür auf  meiner Hausrunde aber nur einmal durch. Die Gabel behält so noch ca 0,8cm Restfederweg, das hätte ich beim Dämpfer eigentlich auch gern, um noch mal ein bisschen Reserve für verpatzte Landungen zu haben.
Ich wiege zZt 90kg plus Ausrüstung.
Den Descend Modus benutze ich eigentlich nur auf schnellen Schotterpisten, sonst fühle ich mich vorne wie hinten im Trail Modus wesentlich wohler, das Bike taucht einfach nicht so tief weg (vor allem in Anliegern / schnellen Kurven) und fühlt sch beim Sprung auch deutlich lebendiger an. Der Dämpfer schlägt im D Modus auch noch eher durch....
Ich denke ich werde noch zwei, drei Testfahrten machen und mir dann für fast 50 Tacken das Fox Volumenkit für den Dämpfer kaufen (müssen), um den Dämpfer progressiver zu bekommen. In dem Kit sind ja verschiedene Größen drin, evtl. können wir uns da ja auch zusammentun . Ich hoffe, damit komme ich dann zurecht, hab eigentlich keine Lust nochmal tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen um mir n FloatX oder M+ einzubauen....
LG
Oli


----------



## Dickie76 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bei mir festgestellt, dass das Fahrwerk im Climb-Modus auch noch recht stark anspricht, wenn auch deutlich progressiver und straffer als im Trail-Mode, trotzdem dachte ich, dass es irgendwie noch straffer wäre. Hat der Luftdruck darauf dann auch einen Einfluss oder verändert sich nur das Ansprechverhalten?


----------



## marcotrainito (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nicht springen :-( Mein Dämpfer ist auch noch nicht durchgeschlagen, deshalb habe ich bislang noch nicht wirklich über das Tuningkit nachgedacht. Aber mal schauen, vielleicht können wir uns ja wirklich zusammen tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (3. Juni 2014)

Die Funktion der LSC steht immer im Zusammenhang mit dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer, sonst würde das ja bei einem 100kg Fahrer nicht mehr funktionieren.
Man muss ja auch bei mehr/weniger druck ggf. die Zugstufe anpassen.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (3. Juni 2014)

Heute kurze Verschnaufspause eingelegt und sofort vom Feldhasen überholt


----------



## rnReaper (3. Juni 2014)

Hammer, das du grade die Kamera parat hattest


----------



## Dickie76 (4. Juni 2014)

So lange es kein Igel ist.


----------



## sarakosa (4. Juni 2014)

Dickie76 schrieb:


> So lange es kein Igel ist.


)


----------



## gxxr (4. Juni 2014)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Benötige eine Empfehlung für die Rahmengröße beim Spectral 27.5.
> Bin 1.69 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 79cm.
> ...



Ich habe zufällig ziemlich genau die gleichen Maße (bei der Schrittlänge bin ich mir nie sicher, ob's nun 79 oder 80 sind, aber egal).

Ich hab's in S genommen, und ich glaube, es passt gut. (Nein, das sind nicht meine MTB-Hosen, ich wollte das Knie zwecks Knielot-Bestimmung sehen können 















Die Knielotregel verunsichert mich zwar seit Tagen (je nachdem, wie ich am Sattel sitze, bzw. je nach Kamerawinkel sieht's anders aus, siehe Bilder), aber ich fühle mich wohl, und einige Quellen im Netz sagen ohnehin, die Knielotregel sei für moderne Rahmen nicht mehr so zutreffend. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## filiale (4. Juni 2014)

Das Knielot ist ein grober Anhaltspunkt, sonst nix. Ich fahre mit 20mm Knie über dem Pedal, also Richtung Lenker. Die Regel sagt aber, theoretisch 10-20mm Richtung Hinterrad. Kommt aber auch darauf an was Du erreichen willst. Du darfst eh nicht von der Kniescheibe messen so wie dargestellt, sondern mußt hinter der Kniescheibe messen.
Je weiter Dein Knie Richtung Hinterrrad geht, desto weiter zurück sitzt Du. Das bedeutet Daß Du mehr nach vorne trittst und den Rücken stärker belastest und Energie verschenkst. Es ist günstiger mehr nach unten als nach vorne zu treten (schau Dir mal Bilder der Sitzgeometrie von Zeitfahrern an). Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, nimmste ne Schnur mit einem Gewicht dran und lehnst Dich an die Wand und hälst es seitlich an das Knie (hinter der Kniescheibe) und pendelst zur Pedalachse.

Aber das alles ist fürn Arsch wenn Du Dich beim theoretisch eingestellen Kniewinkel unwohl fühlst. Manche haben beim theoretischen Idealwert Knieschmerzen, verschieben den Sattel um 10mm und alles ist wieder gut. Nur darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (4. Juni 2014)

gxxr schrieb:


> Ich habe zufällig ziemlich genau die gleichen Maße (bei der Schrittlänge bin ich mir nie sicher, ob's nun 79 oder 80 sind, aber egal).
> 
> Ich hab's in S genommen, und ich glaube, es passt gut. (Nein, das sind nicht meine MTB-Hosen, ich wollte das Knie zwecks Knielot-Bestimmung sehen können
> 
> ...


Habe bei 1,71m und SL von 80cm auch nen S genommen und passt auch ohne Knielotregel gut (aber Respekt für die v.a. optische Darstellung)


----------



## Jan-Paul (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe jetzt ein 7 er, Top das Bike aber ist eurer Freilauf auch so laut?


----------



## haga67 (5. Juni 2014)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein 7 er, Top das Bike aber ist eurer Freilauf auch so laut?


Hab das 9 er. Das hat ja auch DT Swiss Naben. Der Freilauf macht bei mir auch richtig Lärm. Wenns Doch stört kannst Du rechts einfach die Abdeckung abziehen und die Zahnscheiben nachfetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickie76 (5. Juni 2014)

hab auch das 7er und im Vergleich zu meinem alten Sun/Ringlé Freilauf ist der sehr leise  Wenn jemand mit Shimano Naben neben mir fährt, denke ich immer sein Freilauf wäre kaputt, weil man den nicht hört


----------



## huldrich (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Ich fahre seit gut 2 Wochen ein Spectral AL 9.9sl... meine Fox Gabel macht beim Einfedern komische "Quietschgeräusche"... sollte sich das nach längerem Gebrauch einstellen, oder stimmt da etwas nicht? Das Ansprechverhalten könnte auch feiner sein... bin bisher knapp 450km gefahren...
Ansonsten fährt sich das Bike traumhaft!!


----------



## filiale (5. Juni 2014)

nach 450km darf nix mehr quietschen an der gabel. da hat die sich eingelaufen und sollte auch nicht mehr holzig federn.
was ist denn ein quitschen an der gabel ? wenn du die auf c stellst, also "blockieren", ist es dann weg ?


----------



## haga67 (5. Juni 2014)

huldrich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre seit gut 2 Wochen ein Spectral AL 9.9sl... meine Fox Gabel macht beim Einfedern komische "Quietschgeräusche"... sollte sich das nach längerem Gebrauch einstellen, oder stimmt da etwas nicht? Das Ansprechverhalten könnte auch feiner sein... bin bisher knapp 450km gefahren...
> Ansonsten fährt sich das Bike traumhaft!!


Stell es mal über Nacht auf den Kopf damit Öl in die Foamringe läuft. Dann sollte die Gabel auch besser ansprechen. Die Factory-Gabel sollte eigentlich sahnemässig ansprechen. Meine tut es jedenfalls. Wenns weiter quietscht würde ich bei Fox/Toxoholic anrufen.


----------



## bennZ37 (5. Juni 2014)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein 7 er, Top das Bike aber ist eurer Freilauf auch so laut?



ja, und wie!



haga67 schrieb:


> Wenns Doch stört kannst Du rechts einfach die Abdeckung abziehen und die Zahnscheiben nachfetten.



welche andeckung meinst du? muss die kassette dafür runter? habe mich noch nie am freilauf bzw. der nabe zu schaffen gemacht.


----------



## axagon (5. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert? Montag kam die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung und Tracking-ID, seit dem ist es im Start-Paketzentrum eingeliefert und steht dort rum. Der Weg von Koblenz nach Berlin ist nicht so weit. Ich verstehe nicht weshalb sich seit drei Tagen nichts tut. Das Paket ist als Speergut angegeben, DHL sagte mir am Tel das Speergut länger dauert als normale Pakete, ich solle mich in Geduld üben. KANN ICH ABER NICHT


----------



## haga67 (5. Juni 2014)

bennZ37 schrieb:


> welche andeckung meinst du? muss die kassette dafür runter? habe mich noch nie am freilauf bzw. der nabe zu schaffen gemacht.


Nein, die Kassette muß nicht runter. Ich hab's zufällig rausgefunden, als ich beim Tublessumbau den Reifen an der Seite auf den Boden aufprallen ließ. Da fiel der Freilauf raus. Also Rad raus, die Kappe durch welche die Achse geht abziehen und dann hast Du die Zahnscheiben in der Hand.


----------



## og.echnaton (6. Juni 2014)

axagon schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert? Montag kam die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung und Tracking-ID, seit dem ist es im Start-Paketzentrum eingeliefert und steht dort rum. Der Weg von Koblenz nach Berlin ist nicht so weit. Ich verstehe nicht weshalb sich seit drei Tagen nichts tut. Das Paket ist als Speergut angegeben, DHL sagte mir am Tel das Speergut länger dauert als normale Pakete, ich solle mich in Geduld üben. KANN ICH ABER NICHT



bei mir hat das eine volle woche gedauert! mein rad kam letzten Freitag an, also war noch ein feiertag dazwsichen.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (6. Juni 2014)

Servus,
ich interessiere mich sehr für das AL 8.0. Ich bin 181 groß und würde daher vorrausichtlich L nehmen(?). Ich bin jedoch hin und hergerissen, denn auch das Rose Granite Chief 2 interessiert mich sehr. Falls jemand das AL 8 hat, ein paar Eindrücke etc wären super!!  (gerne auch per PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurfer32 (6. Juni 2014)

axagon schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert? Montag kam die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung und Tracking-ID, seit dem ist es im Start-Paketzentrum eingeliefert und steht dort rum. Der Weg von Koblenz nach Berlin ist nicht so weit. Ich verstehe nicht weshalb sich seit drei Tagen nichts tut. Das Paket ist als Speergut angegeben, DHL sagte mir am Tel das Speergut länger dauert als normale Pakete, ich solle mich in Geduld üben. KANN ICH ABER NICHT



Mein 8.9 in Meteor wurde gestern im Startzentrum bearbeitet und heute habe ich es schon  ( Strecke Koblenz - ca. Frankfurt )


----------



## og.echnaton (6. Juni 2014)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich interessiere mich sehr für das AL 8.0. Ich bin 181 groß und würde daher vorrausichtlich L nehmen(?). Ich bin jedoch hin und hergerissen, denn auch das Rose Granite Chief 2 interessiert mich sehr. Falls jemand das AL 8 hat, ein paar Eindrücke etc wären super!!  (gerne auch per PN)



ich bin änlich gross wie du (182cm/SL ca. 85/86) und habe das 9.0ex in L. ich würde immer zu L raten, ich empfinde das rad bei mir selber als nicht zu gross.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2014)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> ich bin änlich gross wie du (182cm/SL ca. 85/86) und habe das 9.0ex in L. ich würde immer zu L raten, ich empfinde das rad bei mir selber als nicht zu gross.



Da hätte ich M genommen. Dann wäre es super handlich.


----------



## Morphy_8 (6. Juni 2014)

trailsurfer32 schrieb:


> Mein 8.9 in Meteor wurde gestern im Startzentrum bearbeitet und heute habe ich es schon  ( Strecke Koblenz - ca. Frankfurt )


Klasse! Freu mich für dich. Ich muss immer noch warten.  Wann hast du denn zugeschlagen? Sorry, vielleicht hab ich das ja übersehen...

...ach und Bilder nicht vergessen... du bist glaube ich der 2. hier, der ein XL hat...


----------



## axagon (6. Juni 2014)

Meins kam heute. BAM was für eine Kiste, OBERGEIL! Ich bin so happy, morgen wird es ausgiebigst getestet, mal sehen was das Fahrwerk kann. Das ganze Bike macht einen unglaublich hochwertigen Eindruck, vom ersten Augenblick an. Alleine die Aufdrucke auf dem Bikeguard, Canyon versteht es seine Kunden für sich zu gewinnen, muss ich schon sagen. Ausgepackt, aufgebaut, fertig, GEIL!
Vorbau könnte länger, glaube ich. Bin 177cm bei SL 83cm sehr kompakt, aber ich bin damit 15min auf Asphalt gefahren. Gebt mir ein, zwei Touren, dann weiss ich mehr!

Wer kann Tipps zur Gabel/Dämpferbefüllung sagen? Fahre gerade vorne mit 130PSI, hinten etwas mehr mit 180PSI, bei Fliegengewicht 66KG.

Fühlte sich adhoc ok an, ist aber noch lange nicht eingestellt/ausgereift. Über Tipps freue ich mich sehr!

Morgen mal Ostsee rocken, ich werde berichten!


Vorbaufrage: RF Turbine oder Thomson, was meint ihr? ich tendiere zum RF.

Cheerio


----------



## boescha (6. Juni 2014)

axagon schrieb:


> Meins kam heute. BAM was für eine Kiste, OBERGEIL! Ich bin so happy, morgen wird es ausgiebigst getestet, mal sehen was das Fahrwerk kann. Das ganze Bike macht einen unglaublich hochwertigen Eindruck, vom ersten Augenblick an. Alleine die Aufdrucke auf dem Bikeguard, Canyon versteht es seine Kunden für sich zu gewinnen, muss ich schon sagen. Ausgepackt, aufgebaut, fertig, GEIL!
> Vorbau könnte länger, glaube ich. Bin 177cm bei SL 83cm sehr kompakt, aber ich bin damit 15min auf Asphalt gefahren. Gebt mir ein, zwei Touren, dann weiss ich mehr!
> 
> Wer kann Tipps zur Gabel/Dämpferbefüllung sagen? Fahre gerade vorne mit 130PSI, hinten etwas mehr mit 180PSI, bei Fliegengewicht 66KG.
> ...



Definitiv der Thomson. Sehr schöner Vorbau und passt auch gut zu dem bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 123thorag (6. Juni 2014)

So Männer, das 8.9er (L meteor-grey) heute in Koblenz abgeholt. Direkt die erste Tour im Taunus. Was soll ich sagen, ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Knappe 600 hm bergauf, ging völlig problemlos. Und runter... Wow! Den Vorbau hatte ich um 20 mm verlängert (1,87, SL 88). Passt perfekt. Kanns gar nicht erwarten morgen aufzusteigen


----------



## marcotrainito (8. Juni 2014)

Gestern etwas mit der Zugstufe an der 32er Talas gespielt und auf Trails am Feldberg getestet. Arbeitet nun deutlich besser. Jedoch bleibt noch das wegsacken an stufen. Bekomme ich bei der Gabel glaube ich nicht weg.  
Ansonsten muss ich wiederholen, dass ich mit dem Dämpfer sehr zufrieden bin. Diesmal abwärts nur km Descend Modus gefahren. Top.


----------



## 123thorag (9. Juni 2014)

huldrich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre seit gut 2 Wochen ein Spectral AL 9.9sl... meine Fox Gabel macht beim Einfedern komische "Quietschgeräusche"... sollte sich das nach längerem Gebrauch einstellen, oder stimmt da etwas nicht? Das Ansprechverhalten könnte auch feiner sein... bin bisher knapp 450km gefahren...
> Ansonsten fährt sich das Bike traumhaft!!



Bei mir (8.9er) macht die Gabel auch ab und zu "Quitschgeräusche" beim Einfedern, aber eben nicht immer. Ich muss das mal beobachten

Ansonsten macht es im Freilauf so ein leicht metallisches Scheppern an der Kurbel. Hat das auch wer?
Ich versuch das morgen mal genauer einzugrenzen...


----------



## Morphy_8 (9. Juni 2014)

Hab mal die Geo des Votec VX135 gegen das Specki 29 verglichen in XL.  Hier die maßgeblichen Unterschiede:
Immer vom VX aufs Specki :
Oberrohr horiz. +17
Steuerr. +30
Kettens. - 6
Überstand +41
Reach +12
  Was meint ihr?  Denke das ist einfach noch kürzer und hat ein gutes Stück mehr Überstand,  wohl dem Steuerrohr etc.  geschuldet... Macht ein kleineres Rahmen Dreieck...


----------



## rnReaper (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn alles so hinkommt, wie man liest und hört, wird das Spectral n Sofa auf zwei Rädern sein 
Auf dem Votec wird man etwas sportlicher unterwegs sein - ähnlich wie aufm Slide 130


----------



## lantama (10. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Wenn alles so hinkommt, wie man liest und hört, wird das Spectral n Sofa auf zwei Rädern sein
> Auf dem Votec wird man etwas sportlicher unterwegs sein - ähnlich wie aufm Slide 130



Kann ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Woran machst Du das fest? 

Das Spectral ist das Leichteste und hat den größten Reach (XL 1,2 cm länger als das Votec, 0,6 cm als das Slide), dafür kommt es mit einem relativ kurzem Vorbau. Sprich man kann aus dem Spectral einfacher ein Bike mit sportlicher, flacher Sitzposition machen (wenn man denn mag). 
Stack: Das Slide ist eher etwas kopflastiger, das Votec eher etwas hecklastiger. Das Spectral dazwischen.

Ansonsten sind die Geometrien sehr ähnlich. Da macht imo eher die Ausstattung / Federung die größeren Unterschiede.


----------



## Hips (10. Juni 2014)

Nur mal zur Information, falls jemand auf das gleiche Problem stößt:

Bei mir hatte der Hinterbau beim leichten einfedern (insbesondere über Wurzeln Uphill hörbar) komische Quietschgeräusche verursacht.
Nachdem ich Ihn komplett zerlegt hatte und alle Lager gereinigt habe ist mir leider erst beim Zusammenbau aufgefallen, dass diese durch die Zugführung aus Plastik verursacht werden, welche aus dem Unterrohr ragt. 1-2 Tropfen Öl hätten es hier wohl auch getan. 

Ansonsten nach bisher 1000km - abgesehen davon, dass mein Hinterreifen ab Werk falsch herum montiert war - keinerlei Probleme und noch so viel Spaß wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## rnReaper (10. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Kann ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Woran machst Du das fest?
> 
> Das Spectral ist das Leichteste und hat den größten Reach (XL 1,2 cm länger als das Votec, 0,6 cm als das Slide), dafür kommt es mit einem relativ kurzem Vorbau. Sprich man kann aus dem Spectral einfacher ein Bike mit sportlicher, flacher Sitzposition machen (wenn man denn mag).
> Stack: Das Slide ist eher etwas kopflastiger, das Votec eher etwas hecklastiger. Das Spectral dazwischen.
> ...




Das Slide bin ich Probegefahren .. das hatte einfach einen flotten Charakter.
Da das Votec sehr ähnliche Geo-Maße hat (XL), habe ich vermutet, das auch das Fahrgefühl ähnlich sein wird.
Die bequeme Position beim Spectral liest man hier im Forum heraus. Vorallem die hohe Front spricht dafür.

Da ich weder das Votec, noch das Spectral bisher fahren konnte, sind das natürlich nur Gedanken.


----------



## geni0602 (12. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht eigntlich die Kette bei euch aus? Ich habe das Gefühl das meine zu lang ist. Wenn ich vorne und hinten auf klein schalte dann berührt die Kette fast das Käfig des Schaltwerkes.  (s. Foto)


----------



## Jogi (12. Juni 2014)

Schalt mal auf "Groß/Groß" und schau dir dann an, wieviel Kette noch übrig ist. Beachte, dass beim Einfedern noch etwas "Länge" benötigt wird.
Im Übrigen sind die Kombinationen "Klein/Klein" und "Groß/Groß" absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geni0602 (12. Juni 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Schalt mal auf "Groß/Groß" und schau dir dann an, wieviel Kette noch übrig ist. Beachte, dass beim Einfedern noch etwas "Länge" benötigt wird.
> Im Übrigen sind die Kombinationen "Klein/Klein" und "Groß/Groß" absolut sinnfrei.


Da hast du recht. Solang ich mich drauf setze, federt das Bike etwas ein und dann ist der Abstand vom Käfig normal.

Danke!


----------



## black_rider66 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bikefreunde. 
Habe gestern mein 8.0 aus Koblenz abgeholt und sofort die Bremsen auf XT gewechselt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die rechte Bremsgriffschelle mit der Reverb Fernsteuerung  kombiniert ist. Dh. es existiert nur eine Klemmschelle!
Alles soweit kein Problem da die Schelle für die Fernsteuerung alleine auch verwendbar ist. 
Nun möchte ich aber die original Avid Bremse verkaufen und nun fehlt mir die für den Käufer nötige zweite Schwelle die sog. Matchmaker Schelle
Frage: Hat jemand Ahnung /Erfahrungen wo ich diese Schelle günstig herbekomme? 
Gruss aus dem Saarland


----------



## Timo S. (12. Juni 2014)

Wieviel Bar fahrt ihr das EX?
Bei Canyon sagte man mir mit 2 Bar wäre perfekt...


----------



## Hips (12. Juni 2014)

@black_rider66 
Die Schelle gibt es zu "Ersatzteilpreisen" bei den üblichen Verdächtigen z.B. hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...chellenadapter.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=Avid+Schelle

Gegebenenfalls würde ich eine E-Mail an Canyon schreiben und auf die Eventualität hinweisen, dass man eventuell ja auch die Bremse ohne Reverb montieren will - denn die sollten ja mehr als genügend von den Schellen übrig haben!


----------



## Spectraltaeter (12. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar fahrt ihr das EX?
> Bei Canyon sagte man mir mit 2 Bar wäre perfekt...


Fahre derzeit mit 1,8 Bar vorn und 2,0 Bar hinten bei ca. 75kg.

P.S.Bisher noch konventionell mit Schläuchen


----------



## mssc (12. Juni 2014)

Hat nicht schon mal jemand was von 4€ bei Bestellung bei Canyon, geschrieben? Ich würde dort vorher mal nachfragen.


----------



## harrybike (12. Juni 2014)

@ black rider 66
das gleiche habe ich auch festgestellt, Canyon hat -warum auch immer -einen sehr großen Bestand an rechten Schellen zum Sonderpreis von 4,95 + Versand - allerdings hat es bei mir dann weitere 4 Tage bis zur Auftragsbestätigung nach tel. Bestellung gedauert. Dafür ist der Preis unschlagbar


----------



## Stoneagebiker (12. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar fahrt ihr das EX?
> Bei Canyon sagte man mir mit 2 Bar wäre perfekt...


Mit Schläuchen bin ich es mit 2 Bar gefahren. Seitdem ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet habe fahre ich 1,6 vorne und 1,8 hinten. 

Zur Revelation: Ich finde, dass die Gabel zu schlecht ist. Die sackt zu tief ab und der Monarch plus hingegen arbeitet viel besser. Ich glaube, dass das Bike mit Pike noch um einiges besser wäre.
Vieleicht bau ich mir eine Pike(160mm) oder Mattoc rein, wenn sich die Revelation für einen guten Preis verkaufen lässt.


----------



## aMUSEd (12. Juni 2014)

@haga67 hab auch rostige Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme und am Horstlink. Hab mal Fotos zu Canyon geschickt. Wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen? Wie trocknest du die Schrauben nach dem Waschen bzw. wie behandelst du sie damit kein Rost mehr auftritt.

LG Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (12. Juni 2014)

aMUSEd schrieb:


> @haga67 hab auch rostige Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme und am Horstlink. Hab mal Fotos zu Canyon geschickt. Wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen? Wie trocknest du die Schrauben nach dem Waschen bzw. wie behandelst du sie damit kein Rost mehr auftritt.
> 
> LG Thomas


Ich reibe die Inbusschrauben ab und zu mit WD40 und einem Q-Tip aus. Seitdem ist es mir kein Rost mehr aufgefallen.


----------



## Hips (12. Juni 2014)

@aMUSEd
Hatte ich auch an den besagten Stellen nach dem damals allerersten Spritzwasserkontakt. Nachdem ich die Schrauben einmal mit WD-40 getränkten Wattestäbchen sauber gemacht hatte und anschließend mit etwas Korossionsschutz Wachs eingesprüht habe sind da keine Anzeichen der braunen Brühe mehr aufgetaucht.

Es mag nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend wirken, wenn sich erster Flugrost direkt am Anfang bildet, aber ich habe absolut keine Bedenken mehr, dass die entsprechenden Schrauben rosten werden!


----------



## black_rider66 (13. Juni 2014)

@harrybike
SUPER Tipp. Danke. Dann hat mich die FRAU bei canyon nicht richtig verstanden und /oder wollte mir ein Matchmaker für 26 € andrehen..


----------



## marcotrainito (13. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern die erste Tuningmaßnahme an meinem Spectral 8.0 vorgenommen, ich habe das Race Face Cockpit gegen eine Renthal Cockpit ausgetauscht. Jetzt habe ich leider noch nicht viel Erfahrung damit und wollte mal fragen in welcher Reihenfolge ich den Vorbau und die Aheadkappe des Steuersatzes festschraube? Und mit wieviel nm schraubt man die Aheadkappe fest?

Ich habe mal im Netz gelesen dass man die Kappe so fest schrauben soll, dass sich die Gabel noch leichtgängig dreht. Ich habe die Kappe mit knapp 2 Nm festgezogen, Steuersatz dreht noch leichtgängig. Ein Bekannter sagte mir nun ich sollte erst die Schrauben des Vorbaus lösen, die Kappe anziehen und anschließend den Vorbau festziehen. Könnt ihr mir kurz weiterhelfen?


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Habe gestern die erste Tuningmaßnahme an meinem Spectral 8.0 vorgenommen, ich habe das Race Face Cockpit gegen eine Renthal Cockpit ausgetauscht. Jetzt habe ich leider noch nicht viel Erfahrung damit und wollte mal fragen in welcher Reihenfolge ich den Vorbau und die Aheadkappe des Steuersatzes festschraube? Und mit wieviel nm schraubt man die Aheadkappe fest?
> 
> Ich habe mal im Netz gelesen dass man die Kappe so fest schrauben soll, dass sich die Gabel noch leichtgängig dreht. Ich habe die Kappe mit knapp 2 Nm festgezogen, Steuersatz dreht noch leichtgängig. Ein Bekannter sagte mir nun ich sollte erst die Schrauben des Vorbaus lösen, die Kappe anziehen und anschließend den Vorbau festziehen. Könnt ihr mir kurz weiterhelfen?


Wie bei jedem Vorbau: Erst Aheadkappe, dann den Vorbau festziehen. 
Ich habe das Problem, dass der Lenker oder der Vorbau knarzt wenn ich dran ziehe oder drücke. 
Hilft es wenn ich Montagepaste auf die Lenkerklemmung schmiere oder auf den Gabelschaft?


----------



## Fabigelb (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte das selbe dann hast du die aheadschraube viel zu fest angezogen! Also Vorbau lösen aheadschraube ein ganzes Stück raus drehen, Vorbau ein klein wenig hoch ziehen, Rahmen vorne etwas anheben und dann aherad wieder anziehen, wirklich nur so leicht, bis dass das Spiel aus dem Lenkkopf raus ist!
Wenn du den Rahmen vorne hochhebst (vorderrad in der luft) und den Lenker ein bisschen einschlägst muss der von selbst noch weiter einschlagen, wenn er das nicht tut ist die ahead wieder zu fest... Also von vorne! Wenn alles top, vorbauschrauben anziehen. Wenn du nach einigen touren wieder Spiel haben solltest, nur einmal leicht einen kleinen tick die ahead Schraube anziehen! Wirklich nur minimal! (Vorbau lösen)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphy_8 (13. Juni 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Wie bei jedem Vorbau: Erst Aheadkappe, dann den Vorbau festziehen.
> Ich habe das Problem, dass der Lenker oder der Vorbau knarzt wenn ich dran ziehe oder drücke.
> Hilft es wenn ich Montagepaste auf die Lenkerklemmung schmiere oder auf den Gabelschaft?


kannst du berichten, was sich nun verändert hat durch das Renthal...?  Danke!!!


----------



## marcotrainito (13. Juni 2014)

@Stoneagebiker: Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung. Werde ich mal so ausführen.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> kannst du berichten, was sich nun verändert hat durch das Renthal...?  Danke!!!


Durch das Renthal?
Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.


----------



## Red_Herring (13. Juni 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass der Lenker oder der Vorbau knarzt wenn ich dran ziehe oder drücke.
> Hilft es wenn ich Montagepaste auf die Lenkerklemmung schmiere oder auf den Gabelschaft?


Ja, hilft und ist schnell gemacht. Bei mehrteiligem bzw. zweiteiligem Vorbau (Renthal) auch dessen Kontaktstellen. Ggf. auch Schraubenköpfe. Darauf achten gleichmäßig die Schrauben anzuziehen. Nicht nur jede gleich fest, sondern abwechselnd Schrittweise. Je nach Vorbau verzieht man diesen sonst.


----------



## Morphy_8 (13. Juni 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Durch das Renthal?
> Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.


Ist es steifer,  besser zu steuern,  andere Position eingestellt... Das meinte ich...


----------



## marcotrainito (13. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist der Vorbau jetzt 50mm lang, vorher 60mm. Ich wollte den Vorbau noch etwas verkürzen und die Lenkung noch etwas direkter haben. Den Renthal Fatbar Lite habe ich mir dazu gekauft weil ich die Optik schöner finde als den schwarzen Lenker, ansonsten gleich breit. Also rein Optik plus den etwas kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Juni 2014)

Morphy_8 schrieb:


> Ist es steifer,  besser zu steuern,  andere Position eingestellt... Das meinte ich...


Ich habe mir den nicht zusätzlich gekauft, der war schon dran, beim EX. Aber von einer direkteren Lenkung merke ich überhaupt nichts... 
Ich tausche das ganze Renthal Zeugs (Lenker+Vorbau) gegen was Anderes. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum alle den Renthal Vorbau kaufen bzw. warum der an so vielen Bikes montiert ist. Bis jetzt konnte ich nur Nachteile gegenüber einem normalen Vorbau feststellen. Die Montage ist komplizierter, er knarzt und ist teuer.
Also wie gesagt ich werde Lenker und Vorbau verkaufen und gegen was ordentliches tauschen (z.B. Sixpack). Wer interesse an dem Zeug hat kann ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (13. Juni 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den nicht zusätzlich gekauft, der war schon dran, beim EX. Aber von einer direkteren Lenkung merke ich überhaupt nichts...
> Ich tausche das ganze Renthal Zeugs (Lenker+Vorbau) gegen was Anderes. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum alle den Renthal Vorbau kaufen bzw. warum der an so vielen Bikes montiert ist. Bis jetzt konnte ich nur Nachteile gegenüber einem normalen Vorbau feststellen. Die Montage ist komplizierter, er knarzt und ist teuer.
> Also wie gesagt ich werde Lenker und Vorbau verkaufen und gegen was ordentliches tauschen (z.B. Sixpack). Wer interesse an dem Zeug hat kann ja bescheid sagen.


Mit ausreichend Montagepaste sollte beim Renthal nichts knarzen. Was soll den z.B. beim Sixpack ordentlicher (besser) sein?
Bin für weniger tauschen, mehr fahren


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Juni 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Mit ausreichend Montagepaste sollte beim Renthal nichts knarzen. Was soll den z.B. beim Sixpack ordentlicher (besser) sein?


Bis jetzt hatte ich immer Vorbauten mit standardmäßigem Aufbau und die haben immer perfekt funktioniert, ohne knarzen. Den Vorbau möchte ich auch nur tauschen weil ich eh schon mit den Gedanken gespielt habe ihn gegen einen 40mm Vorbau zu tauschen.
Den Renthal Vorbau hat es mir übtigens schon mal während der Fahrt verdreht(am Gabelschaft),ich habe ihn mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel auf die angegeben 5Nm festgedreht, also ich bin von der Klemmung hald nicht so ganz überzeugt. Und ganz nebenbei bekomme ich beim Verkauf von dem Vorbau mehr als ich für einen neuen (z.B. Sixpack Menance) zahlen würde. Ob das knarzen vom Lenker oder vom Vorbau ausgeht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich habe jetzt auf alle Kontaktstellen Montagepaste aufgetragen und zusätzlich Schraubensicherung auf die Schrauben.
Eigentlich sollte es aber auch ohne Montagepaste nicht knarzen.


Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Bin für weniger tauschen, mehr fahren


Ich bin für weniger schreiben, mehr fahren
Deswegen hör ich jetzt auf zu schreiben und fahre.


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Juni 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der findet, dass die Revelation zu schlecht im Vegleich zum Monarch+ ist?
Die ist bei ruppigen Strecken immer relativ tief im Federweg, ca. 50%. Wenn ich mehr Luftdruck reinpumpe ist sie nicht mehr feinfühlig und bei fast geschlossener Lowspeed Druckstufe ist es auch nicht viel besser. 
Vieleicht würden mehr Volumenspacer helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geni0602 (13. Juni 2014)

So hat meine Gabel nach der heutigen Ausfahrt ausgesehen.(Öl auf der Talas-Seite) Ist das normal? Ich würde eher Nein sagen. Wo soll ich sie reklamieren, bei Canyon oder direkt bei Toxo?


----------



## Stoneagebiker (13. Juni 2014)

geni0602 schrieb:


> So hat meine Gabel nach der heutigen Ausfahrt ausgesehen.(Öl auf der Talas-Seite) Ist das normal? Ich würde eher Nein sagen. Wo soll ich sie reklamieren, bei Canyon oder direkt bei Toxo?Anhang anzeigen 299071


Könntest mal mit einem Gabelschlüssel prüfen ob die Außensechskantschraube mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist.


----------



## geni0602 (13. Juni 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Könntest mal mit einem Gabelschlüssel prüfen ob die Außensechskantschraube mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist.


Habe ich mir auch gedacht. Mit wie viel nm soll eigentlich die Schraube angezogen werden?

Leider habe ich das nötige Werkzeug nicht. Wie wird eigentlich das Talas-Hebel ausgebaut? Muss man erst abmontieren, bevor man die Sechskantschraube nachziehen kann, oder?


----------



## minor (13. Juni 2014)

Stoneagebiker schrieb:


> Könntest mal mit einem Gabelschlüssel prüfen ob die Außensechskantschraube mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen ist.



Sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich kein besonders hilfreicher Tipp! An der Stelle darf auch mit nicht ganz passendem Drehmoment kein Öl rauskommen. Und da in den meisten Hobbywerkstätten wohl kaum ein Drehmomentschlüssel in _dieser_ Größe vorhanden sein dürfte (und ein DrehmomentGABELschlüssel sicher schon dreimal nicht...), würde ich von irgendwelchen "Reparaturversuchen" dringend abraten. Es steigert die Erfolgsaussichten einer späteren Reklamation nämlich kein Stück, wenn erstmal alle Schrauben Montagespuren haben und vergnisgladdelt sind...
Canyon kontaktieren, hören was zu machen ist und bis dahin die Finger still halten!


----------



## geni0602 (13. Juni 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist nun wirklich kein besonders hilfreicher Tipp! An der Stelle darf auch mit nicht ganz passendem Drehmoment kein Öl rauskommen. Und da in den meisten Hobbywerkstätten wohl kaum ein Drehmomentschlüssel in _dieser_ Größe vorhanden sein dürfte (und ein DrehmomentGABELschlüssel sicher schon dreimal nicht...), würde ich von irgendwelchen "Reparaturversuchen" dringend abraten. Es steigert die Erfolgsaussichten einer späteren Reklamation nämlich kein Stück, wenn erstmal alle Schrauben Montagespuren haben und vergnisgladdelt sind...
> Canyon kontaktieren, hören was zu machen ist und bis dahin die Finger still halten!


Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe bereits an Canyon geschrieben. Leider muss ich mich höchstwahrscheinlich für 3-4 Wochen vom Bike trennen. Kann man sowas bei Toxoholics direkt reklamieren? Auf deren Seite steht, dass Garantieleistungen innerhalb  48 Std. bearbeitet werden.


----------



## rnReaper (13. Juni 2014)

"vergnisgladdelt"
.. Mein persönliches Wort des Tages!


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2014)

Bei Canyon dauert es 4 Wochen, bei Toxo direkt 1 Woche. Bei Canyon zahlste nix, bei Toxo direkt einmal die Portokosten zum Hinschicken, sonst auch nix.


----------



## sorny (13. Juni 2014)

Gabs hier mal nicht schon einen Thread wo es um das Spectral 27,5 + Pike gegangen ist?
Hat wer einen Link dazu und wie die Entscheidung ausgegangen ist? Was meint ihr generell dazu?
Weiters würd mich interessieren was eine Fox 32 TALAS CTD Evolution aus dem Spectral AL 7.0 ungefahren wert ist? Hat da zufällig jemand einen Plan?

EDIT: Thread gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spectral-al-27-5-welche-pike.684952/

Bleibt noch die Frage wieviel die Gabel wert ist


----------



## axagon (14. Juni 2014)

Hab ne Frage zu meinem 8.0er al. Wenn ich es anhebe, bewegt sich der Hinterbau um etwa 10-15mm aus seiner Ruheposition in den negativen Bereich. (Bsp, Auto, Hebebühne, Stoßdämpfer und Reifen) Frage: Ist dies normal oder hat ein Lager (am Sattelrohr) Spiel, (Dort ist es mir aufgefallen) ?

Lager und Dämpfer schon gecheckt, alles festgezogen, Dämpfer mit 190psi befüllt, alles dicht.

Kenne ich so von meinen vorherigen Bikes nicht, wenn ich es anhebe, gehen Gabel, Rahmen und Hinterbau gleichzeitig mit, kein Ausfedern der Gabel oder Negativposition des Hinterbaus.

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrBest07 (15. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Ich bin neu hier und würde euch ganz gerne mal ein paar Fragen stellen (hoffentlich der richtige Thread)

Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit damit geliebäugelt, mir ein Fully zu erstehen - mitlerweile hab ich dafür auch das nötige Kleingeld angespart... Mein "Problem" ist: Ich wohne in Potsdam, also nicht in der absoluten Hügellandschaft  Aber wenn ich schon nen relativ großen Betrag in ein gutes Rad stecke, dann möchte ich damit auch ein paar Jahre spaß haben (mein zukünftiges Ziel werden wohl zwei große Touren im Jahr, sonst halt kleinere Touren in der Umgebung).

1: Ist es in euren Augen überhaupt Sinnvoll, sich so ein teures Bike zu kaufen, wenn man es nicht jedes Wochenende in nem Bikepark ausfahren kann..?

2: Ich bin 174cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 83cm - fokussiert habe ich mich bisher auf das Spectral 8.0 Größe M
Das 8.0 M ist jetzt natürlich ausverkauft, haben hier zufällig ein paar Leute meine Größe+SL, welche Rahmengröße S gewählt haben?

3. Lohnt sich eigentlich der Aufpreis vom 7.0 zum 8.0? Sollte ich mich vllt mit 7.0 "zufrieden geben"? Dieses ist in Größe M schließlich noch nicht ausverkauft.

Danke schonmal, beste Grüße


----------



## Codi (15. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Liteville 301 zusammenstellen, habe mir aber jetzt das Spectral 8.0 bestellt, dass auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Vom Rennrad und Hardtail kommend wird es mein erstes Fully. Wenn ich allerdings lese, dass man das ganze Bike für mehrere Wochen einschicken muss, wenn irgend eine Kleinigkeit kaputt ist, frage ich ob die Entscheidung so gut war... Vielleicht sollte ich es direkt wieder zurückschicken.

Codi


----------



## axagon (15. Juni 2014)

axagon schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage zu meinem 8.0er al. Wenn ich es anhebe, bewegt sich der Hinterbau um etwa 10-15mm aus seiner Ruheposition in den negativen Bereich. (Bsp, Auto, Hebebühne, Stoßdämpfer und Reifen) Frage: Ist dies normal oder hat ein Lager (am Sattelrohr) Spiel, (Dort ist es mir aufgefallen) ?
> 
> Lager und Dämpfer schon gecheckt, alles festgezogen, Dämpfer mit 190psi befüllt, alles dicht.
> 
> ...


Problem gelöst, Lager noch einmal richtig nachgezogen, jetzt passt alles, falscher Alarm


----------



## Stoneagebiker (15. Juni 2014)

DrBest07 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich bin neu hier und würde euch ganz gerne mal ein paar Fragen stellen (hoffentlich der richtige Thread)
> 
> Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit damit geliebäugelt, mir ein Fully zu erstehen - mitlerweile hab ich dafür auch das nötige Kleingeld angespart... Mein "Problem" ist: Ich wohne in Potsdam, also nicht in der absoluten Hügellandschaft  Aber wenn ich schon nen relativ großen Betrag in ein gutes Rad stecke, dann möchte ich damit auch ein paar Jahre spaß haben (mein zukünftiges Ziel werden wohl zwei große Touren im Jahr, sonst halt kleinere Touren in der Umgebung).
> ...



1. Die Frage ist doch ob es sinnvoll ist sich ein Bike mit 140mm , und nicht mit weniger Federweg zu kaufen, wenn man in so einer Gegend wohnt. Aber ein paar Hügel wird es ja wohl geben, dann denke ich macht es schon Sinn.

2. Ich bin 173 mit Schrittlänge 83 und hab mich fürs Spectral in M entschieden, allerdings mit 50mm Vorbau. Größe S könnte schon knapp werden mit SL 83, weil das Sitzrohr nur 395mm lang ist, da könnte es knapp werden mit der max. Auszugweite der Sattelstütze. Ich würde dir zum M raten.

3. Ich sehe keinen großen Vorteil in der Ausstattung vom 8.0, das ganze Zeugs was beim 8.0 besser ist, bringt nicht wirklich was. Ich würde das 7.0 wählen, 500€ Aufpreis ist ja auch kein Dreck.


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich lohnt der Aufpreis immer, egal bei welchem Hersteller, denn gerechnet im nachträglichen Einkauf kommt man nie wieder so günstig an diese verbesserte Ausstattung. Die Frage ist vielmehr: Ist es mir persönlich Wert diesen Aufpreis zu zahlen weil ich keine Lust habe zu basteln und experimentieren und kaufe mir das Sorglospaket VW Golf oder bin ich auch mit einem VW Polo zufrieden. Am Ende kommt man mit beiden gut ins Ziel. Der Fahrer und dessen Kraft und Geschick entscheiden mehr als die Komponenten.


----------



## Glitschy (15. Juni 2014)

Ist tatsächlich ne gute Überlegung. Ich persönlich habe mich für das 7.0 entschieden und bin eigentlich zufrieden ... 
Nachdem ich das Bike ordentlich eingesprungen habe, fange ich trotzdem an es zu optimieren: 40mm Vorbau, hinten anderen Dämpfer - zuerst mal’n’Spacer rein, anderen Sattel ... Kabelführung geändert etc.

Ich spekulier jetz ma das es beim 8.0er auch nicht anders wäre – is halt Individualisierung, kriegste nich von Haus aus!

BTW: is beim neuen ZR Race meiner Frau auch nicht anders.

Ergo ... ich kauf mir 'ne taugliche Basis und behalte noch bisschen Kohle für die Anpassungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (15. Juni 2014)

aMUSEd schrieb:


> @haga67 hab auch rostige Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme und am Horstlink. Hab mal Fotos zu Canyon geschickt. Wie ist es bei dir ausgegangen? Wie trocknest du die Schrauben nach dem Waschen bzw. wie behandelst du sie damit kein Rost mehr auftritt.
> 
> LG Thomas


 Ich habe diese tolle Antwort dazu bekommen....
"vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 06. Mai 2014 und Ihre Anfrage.

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon-Bike entschieden haben. Das es zur Korrosion an einigen Schrauben Ihres Spectral kommt ist bedauerlich. Bitte beachten Sie, dass je nach benötigten Abzugsdrehmoment unterschiedliche Materialien bei den Schrauben zum Einsatz kommen. Die verwendeten Stahlschrauben könne Sie mit etwas Wachs oder Fett vor Korrosion schützen."

"sehr bedauerlich"


----------



## Fabigelb (15. Juni 2014)

@ DrBest07: ich finde ein fully macht sicher sinn gerade ein spectral, durch sein geringes Gewicht!
Aber mit so nem gerät einen bikepark rocken?! Ich weis nicht...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon7 (16. Juni 2014)

Hat evtl. schon jemand den kleinen Gabelservice gemacht? In meinem Fall geht es um die Fox 32 TALAS CTD Evolution an einem 7.0. Habe zwar schon reichlich Anleitungen/Videos gefunden, allerdings keine explizit für die 2014er Gabeln. Denke mal groß unterscheiden wird sich die Prozedur nicht, allerdings würde ich gern beim ersten mal eine möglichst gute Anleitung haben. Am handwerklichen Geschick fehlt es nicht, nur an der Anleitung  Deswegen die Frage ob evtl. jemand schon passendes Material zu dem Thema gesichtet hat.

Ansonsten macht das Bike nach wie vor richtig Laune. Musste jetzt nach den ersten längeren Touren (80 und 112km) den Sattel tauschen, das Ding hat mir überhaupt nicht gepasst. Aber paar Seiten vorher ging es mehreren ja schon so. Ansonsten hat die vordere Bremse durch alle möglichen Geräusche genervt. Da hat Sattel einstellen etc. nichts geholfen. Hatte dann am Wochenende mal andere Beläge (habe jetzt mal einen Satz Swissstop genommen) montiert - und siehe da, nach dem Einbremsen nach den ersten 40km keinen (lauten) Mucks mehr gehört


----------



## Fabigelb (16. Juni 2014)

Ganz im ernst: was erwartet du für Probleme?
Bau die auseinander, tausch das Öl und die Dichtungen / Gummis (oder was auch immer du dir fur deinen service vorgenommen hast) und bau die wieder zusammen! 
Was soll da schon schief gehen?! Geschweige denn mit Anleitung einer baugleichen Gabeln

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hips (16. Juni 2014)

@Falcon7
Warum willst du den überhaupt die Gabel schon auseinandernehmen?

Die Float 2012 meines Hardtails hatte ich Anfang des Jahres nach über 6000km das erste mal neue Dichtungen und Öl spendiert. Wahrnehmbares Buchsenspiel war zu dem Zeitpunkt gleich null und auch auf den Dust Wipern saß wirklich kaum Schmutz - die Performance der Gabel war wirklich noch sehr gut. Auch das Öl sah nicht sonderlich mitgenommen aus - da habe ich schon ganz andere Maschinen gesehen!  Das Hardtail wurde zwar nicht in strömendem Regen aber auch nicht auf einer Radrennbahn betrieben - lediglich die Standrohre nach jeder Fahrt gründlich mit einem Lappen gereinigt.

Kann mir also kaum Vorstellen, dass das bei dir bereits notwendig ist. Ansonsten würde ich mich für einen einfachen Service, d.h. Ölwechsel und Tauschen der Dichtungen an diesem Video mit den entsprechenden Werten für die Ölmengen halten. Der Ersteller des Videos ist hier auch im Forum aktiv.


----------



## pun1sh3r (16. Juni 2014)

Hi

 Habe heute meinen Rock Shox Monarch Rct3 debonair bekommen - war ein Spontankauf 
Da sind aber gar keine Dämpferbuchsen dabei....kann ich die Buchsen vom verbauten fox float verbauen oder brauche ich spezielle von RS?

Ich weiß - fragen über Fragen ;p

Aber auch nach knapp 12 Woche - das Spectral macht brutal Laune !

Danke und Gruß
Ben


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (16. Juni 2014)

Kannst Du mir sagen, wo Du den DebonAir her hast?
Überall wo ich geschaut habe,ist der noch nicht lieferbar.
Thx
Oli


----------



## pun1sh3r (16. Juni 2014)

Hi
Hab ich bei ralph von www.mountainbikes.net bestellt. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen! 

Gruß Ben


----------



## Falcon7 (16. Juni 2014)

@Hips: Wollen/müssen ist relativ. Gehe jetzt nicht davon aus dass mir das Teil auseinanderfällt wenn ich es nicht mache, auf der andere Seite wird ab und an ein Ölwechsel und Tauschen der Dichtungen nicht schaden - gerade da es ja kein großer Aufwand ist. Dass Fox Geld verdienen will ist mir schon klar, deswegen werden die Intervalle vielleicht nicht zu großzügig angegeben, aber dachte mir nach dem Alpencross im Sommer könnte man das mal bei irgendwas um die 1500-1700km angehen.


----------



## elenore69 (17. Juni 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert hab bei Canyon eine Anfrage gemacht wegen der Kettenführung für das Spectral AL.
Da wurde mir gesagt das die Entwicklung dieser eingestellt wurde und momentan keine Aussichten auf eine Kettenführung gibt. 

Ich hab mit meinem Spectral 8.0 jetzt 650km runter und bei mir quietscht die Bremse sehr schlimm. 
Ich muss jede 1 Minute die Bremse kurz drücken damit ich nicht ein dauerquietschen habe. 
Hab mal irgendwas gelesen das ne andere Bremsscheibe was hilft habt ihr dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennZ37 (17. Juni 2014)

elenore69 schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert hab bei Canyon eine Anfrage gemacht wegen der Kettenführung für das Spectral AL.
> Da wurde mir gesagt das die Entwicklung dieser eingestellt wurde und momentan keine Aussichten auf eine Kettenführung gibt.
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem Spectral 8.0 jetzt 650km runter und bei mir quietscht die Bremse sehr schlimm.
> ...



bezüglich der Kettenführung habe ich auch vor einigen wochen nachgefragt. man sagte mir ich solle den newsletter abonieren um auf dem neusten stand zu sein wenn etwas passiert... 

meine vordere bremsscheibe macht ebenfalls ab und an stress. hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht evtl. ne xt-scheibe zu testen. hab aber kein plan ob das passt (203mm zu 200mm, scheibendicke?). wenn da wer erfahrungen hat, kann er ja mal berichten.


----------



## black_rider66 (18. Juni 2014)

xt passt an stelle der avid elixir 7 trail ohne Unterlegscheiben o.ä.  einfach umzumontieren.. bremsleitung muss  natürlich gekürzt werden.


----------



## Jan-Paul (18. Juni 2014)

ich habe ein 7er und Avid Elexir 5 Bremsen meine Hinter Bremsen quietsch auch dauernd, habe schon versucht zu entlüften und den Bremssattel penibel auszurichten aber alles ohne Erfolg ist echt nur n Müh platz zwischen Scheibe und Sattel jetzt hoffe ich das es sich abschleift. :-(


----------



## Chester81 (18. Juni 2014)

So und plötzlich ging alles ganz schnell. Mail von Canyon bekommen, daß das bike innerhalb von 48h zum Versand kommt. Zwei Stunden später dann, daß es beim Versand ist und plötzlich Lieferung am kommenden morgen zw. 10.30 und 13 Uhr. Nun hab ich's gestern noch kurz aufgebaut (leider noch nicht fahren können), aber kurz an die Waage und siehe da 13,5 KG  Größe L 27.5 Nachdem ich jetzt so viele positive Berichte über die Stimmigkeit des angegebenen Gewichts gelesen habe bin ich doch etwas ernüchtert. Ein halbes Kilo drüber ist zwar kein Weltuntergang, aber doch ordentlich. Hoffe vor allem, daß nicht gerade der Rahmen an der Differenz alleine Schuld ist. Vll. Hat jmd. ja auch etwas mehr auf den "Rippen"? Was mich zum nächsten Punkt bringt:das Dämpfer Setup. Ich bringe in Klamotten, ohne Rucksack und Trinkblase locker 100kg auf die Waage, welchen Druck fahren denn die plus 90kg Forumskollegen an Dämpfer und Gabel und wieviel Clicks? Danke


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (18. Juni 2014)

An die Quitsch-Bremsen: Hatte ich am Anfang vorne auch, was bei mir dauerhaft für Ruhe gesorgt hat ( bevor ich aus verschiedenen Gründen von der Elixir 5 auf eine The One getauscht habe), war:
Bremsscheibe mit Iso-Alkohol säubern, Bremsbeläge ausbauen und mit einer Feile die Kanten brechen, danach Sattel neu und sauber justieren....dann war Ruhe....


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (18. Juni 2014)

@Chester81 
ich wiege nackig 93 und fahre das 29er in der Gabel mit 100 psi, Dämpfer mit 215 psi (der schlägt aber bei dicken Dingen immer noch durch...ich spare mal auf den  DebonAir...), Zugstufe an der Gabel 2 Klicks schneller als Standard, am Dämpfer 3 Klicks schneller als Standard.


----------



## hometrails (18. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem 29er Spectral (8.9) hat es nach 500 Kilometern schon arg die kettenseitige Ketten- und Sitzstrebe durch die Kette in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. An der Kettenstrebe unterhalb vorn am Kettenblatt und an der Sitzstrebe unten/innen hinten nahe dem Ritzel. Ist optisch nicht so schön. Beim Sprung vom großen auf das kleine Blatt und wenn auf dem kleinen Blatt arg schräg hinten ein kleines Ritzel gefahren wird, schlägt die Kette gegen die Streben und hinterlässt schöne Schläge im Lack. Wen das stört, vorher an den Stellen Lackschutzfolie drüber zaubern.

Aber ist natürlich halt auch ein Mounty und nix für die Vitrine.  Ansonsten läuft alles super.


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2014)

Beläge anfasen / Kante brechen, hilft in sehr vielen Fällen und ist Tip Nummer 1 den man durchführen sollte.


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> ...aber kurz an die Waage und siehe da 13,5 KG  Größe L 27.5 Nachdem ich jetzt so viele positive Berichte über die Stimmigkeit des angegebenen Gewichts gelesen habe bin ich doch etwas ernüchtert. Ein halbes Kilo drüber ist zwar kein Weltuntergang, aber doch ordentlich...



Hast Du mit Pedale gewogen ? Oder ist es so wie aus dem Karton ? Die Pedale wiegen auch locker 300-400gr. Und welches Spectral Modell hast Du denn überhaupt, das 7.0 das mit 13Kg angegeben ist ? Die Gewichte werden oft (nicht immer) in der kleinsten Größe angegeben, bei Canyon sehr oft in der vorletzten Größe, in diesem Fall dann S. Pro Größe nach oben kannste 120-150gr hinzurechnen, sind dann schon 13,3 kg. Mit der Toleranz liegst Du somit voll im Soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chester81 (18. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Habe jetzt in der Gabel 140 drin und im Dämpfer knapp 200. Werde aber wohl hinter etwas höher gehen müssen und vorne etwas runter, nach den ersten einroll Meter. Ist das 7.0 RAW in L ohne Pedale gewogen, 13.5 genau und mit dann 13.84. Hatte ich fast gedacht, war nur voller Vorfreude da einige M und S deutlich unter dem angegebenen Gewicht von Canyon geblieben sind. Aber jetzt erstmal Zeit finden um das Setup zu finalisieren und dann was das gute Stück so alles kann  Wobei die Gabel wohl ziemlich zügig dran glauben wird, wie ich befürchtet habe. Sie ist zwar steif aber angesichts meines Gewichts und Strecken habe ich (subjektiv) ein ungutes Gefühl.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (18. Juni 2014)

Ja, das Gefühl hatte ich anfangs bei der Gabel auch, wobei sie sich mittlerweile doch wacker schlägt und zumindest diese Saison erstmal bleiben darf ( hätte ich nicht gedacht, hab schon Preise der Pike verglichen...), viel gravierender finde ich persönlich die ( für mich ) nicht zufrieden stellende Performance des Dämpfers..


----------



## bennZ37 (19. Juni 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Bremsscheibe mit Iso-Alkohol säubern, Bremsbeläge ausbauen und mit einer Feile die Kanten brechen, danach Sattel neu und sauber justieren....dann war Ruhe....



das mache ich alle 3 bis 4 ausfahrten. dann gehts wieder los mit dem gerubbel. ich dachte noch schlimmer wie meine alte formula bremse gehts nicht mehr... teste jetzt erstmal koolstop beläge und schaue dann weiter.


----------



## Timo S. (19. Juni 2014)

Sodele erste richtige Ausfahrt, fährt sich sehr lecker, allerdings find ich es im flachen dann doch sehr träge, macht aber nix, da die Prämisse bei mir mit dem EX eh auf Abfahrtsspass liegt. Wahnsinnig überrascht, hat mich die Kletterleistung, das Teil wir ja immer besser umso steiler es wird, hammer...
Also für mich gilt, bergab sehr geil, flach nun ja und steil is geil, wobei ich mir vorne statt dem 34 nun doch ein 32 montieren werde, so hat man Reserven.
Eine Frage noch zum Monarch+ der Gummiring ist bei mir nach der Ausfahrt immer total siffig mit einem Dreck/Öl Gemisch ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Jogi (19. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> ...Eine Frage noch zum Monarch+ der Gummiring ist bei mir nach der Ausfahrt immer total siffig mit einem Dreck/Öl Gemisch ist das bei euch auch so?


ist bei mir auch so. Da hat RS mal ausnahmsweise nicht gespart mit dem Schmieröl. Wenns mal nicht mehr sifft, aufmachen und Öl nachfüllen


----------



## Fabigelb (20. Juni 2014)

Hey, hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe das Gefühl ich komme mit der relevation von meinem EX an die grenzen, Ansprechverhalten und die generelle Federperformance. Also wäre es Zeit für ne Pike SA. Aber woran merke ich genau, das es echt sinnvoll ist mir ne Pike  anzuschaffen? Kann mir jemand mal genaue Unterschiede aufzeigen!?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (20. Juni 2014)

Also ich würd sagen Ansprechverhalten und Performance hat was mit der peniblen Einstellung der Gabel zu tun...
Die Grenze wäre eine perfekt eingestellte Gabel, die trotzdem ständig durchschlägt da würd ich dann aber eher auf ein anderes Rad wechseln denn dann sind die Laufräder und der Dämpfer sicher auch an der Grenze...


----------



## Fabigelb (20. Juni 2014)

Okay, also mit anderen worten: geld sparen und noch etwas am setup feilen!  Danke, wird mir sicher ein paar hundert Euro sparen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneagebiker (20. Juni 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Okay, also mit anderen worten: geld sparen und noch etwas am setup feilen!  Danke, wird mir sicher ein paar hundert Euro sparen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


Ich finde auch, dass die Performace der Revelation nicht mit dem Monarch+ mithalten kann. Taucht etwas zu weit ab für meinen Geschmack, bei mehr Luftdruck ist sie bei kleinen Schlägen unsensibel. Ich werde aber auch noch warten und mir evtl. später, wenn der Preis noch weiter gesunken ist eine Mattoc oder Pike einbauen. Ich glaube die Pike wäre sehr passend zum Monarch+, die Dämpfung ist besser als bei der Revelation, genau das was mich stört.


----------



## lantama (20. Juni 2014)

Nach der ersten größeren Tour möchte ich mal meine Eindrücke vom 7.9 XL schildern. 

Das Bike war gut konfektioniert. Und hübsch ist es . Zugverlegung und Schaltung war i.O.. Da ich es im Karton abgeholt habe, musste ich selber das Fahrwerk einstellen. Etwas nervig, dass Fox keine Markierungen auf die Rohre druckt. Aber ein erstes Setup war dann doch einigermaßen schnell gefunden. 

Was mir sofort auffällt ist, dass der Dämpfer auf Climb trotz 240 PSI doch ordentlich weich ist. Ich hätte hier lieber etwas härteres Richtung Lockout. Insgesamt erscheinen mir die Unterschiede zwischen den drei Stufen zu gering. Aber vielleicht passt mein hohes Gewicht (102 +) auch nicht zum Tune des verbauten Teiles? Hat hier jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Die Gabel wirkt noch etwas hölzern, aber ich hoffe das ist spätestens nach der ersten kleinen Wartung dann fluffiger. Steifigkeit finde ich ausreichend gut. Positiv überrascht bin ich von der Elixir 7 Trail. Ein echter Wurfanker im Vergleich zu der 5er am meinem HT. Einzige kleiner Kritikpunkt vorerst: die Dosierung am Vorderrad. Das ist doch sehr direkt. Die XT-Schaltung ist butterweich - die 2fach Übersetzung für Trails hier im Taunus ideal. Bergauf geht auch ordentlich, besonders wurzelige, holperige Passagen sind sehr einfach zu fahren. Wird es richtig steil, dann muss ich etwas mit dem Vorderrad kämpfen.

Gepante Änderungen: Bereifung & Sattel. Dazu werde ich noch einen längeren Vorbau testen.

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Bike macht jede Menge Laune. Das Einzige was mich limitiert ist mein Können.


----------



## marcotrainito (20. Juni 2014)

Um noch einmal das Thema Bashguard aufzugreifen, kann jemand einen empfehlen für das Spectral 8.0? Also für die XT Kurbel.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (22. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Nach der ersten größeren Tour möchte ich mal meine Eindrücke vom 7.9 XL schildern.
> 
> Das Bike war gut konfektioniert. Und hübsch ist es . Zugverlegung und Schaltung war i.O.. Da ich es im Karton abgeholt habe, musste ich selber das Fahrwerk einstellen. Etwas nervig, dass Fox keine Markierungen auf die Rohre druckt. Aber ein erstes Setup war dann doch einigermaßen schnell gefunden.
> 
> ...


ich hab gestern mein Spectral 7.9 in L bekommen.  alles soweit perfekt. Habe bei 92kg Fahrgewicht im Dämpfer 175psi. erreiche damit einen SAG von ca. 33%. Vorne nur etwa 80 Psi das reicht dann für ca. 25% SAG
was wohl gar nicht geht ist der Plastik Kettenschutz in den Speichen, der muss weichen... Der Sattel ist auch eher eine Spaßbremse. Die Bedienung der Gabel gehört an den Lenker und die vom Dämpfer wenns denn geht auch...
 aber ansonsten ja geil muss ich schon sagen. Schaltung und Reverb machen echt Laune. ..

gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi


----------



## Timo S. (23. Juni 2014)

33% sag ist definitiv zu viel...


----------



## ChrisZiegler (23. Juni 2014)

laut mountain- bike 20-40% je nach gusto... was fahren denn andere? 

gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi


----------



## rnReaper (23. Juni 2014)

Zwei Finger vorne, ein Finger hinten


----------



## Timo S. (23. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr an meinem Spectral EX je 20%, ist aber Geschmackssache.
In deinem Fall würd ich sagen sind 25% die Grenze.
Alles drüber würd ich eher an den langhubigen Bikes sehen, da macht das dann auch Sinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lantama (23. Juni 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> ich hab gestern mein Spectral 7.9 in L bekommen.  alles soweit perfekt. Habe bei 92kg Fahrgewicht im Dämpfer 175psi. erreiche damit einen SAG von ca. 33%.



Ich kenn jetzt nicht genau meinen SAG, aber nach meinen Tests bin ich bei 240 PSI gelandet, damit ich bergauf -wenn es steil wird- nicht seekrank werde. Ich würde deshalb bei Deinem Gewicht den optimalen Bereich bei 200-220 vermuten.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (23. Juni 2014)

Merci ich werds dann mal mit 200 testen...

gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi


----------



## seelenfrieden (23. Juni 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hey, hab mal ne Frage. Ich habe das Gefühl ich komme mit der relevation von meinem EX an die grenzen, Ansprechverhalten und die generelle Federperformance. Also wäre es Zeit für ne Pike SA. Aber woran merke ich genau, das es echt sinnvoll ist mir ne Pike  anzuschaffen? Kann mir jemand mal genaue Unterschiede aufzeigen!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ich wusste ab der ersten Ausfahrt, dass ich mit der Revelation keine lange Beziehung haben werde. Performance ist ok, aber die Gabel fühlt sich imo (für meine Fahrweise) viel zu wabbelig an. Wenn man bergab gerne ein bisschen das Gas stehen lässt fühlt sich die Pike einfach un-fass-bar viel besser an. Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Pike steht besser im Federweg, gibt  mehr Sicherheit bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und härteren Schlägen und sie flext deutlich weniger.


----------



## Timo S. (23. Juni 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Ich wusste ab der ersten Ausfahrt, dass ich mit der Revelation keine lange Beziehung haben werde. Performance ist ok, aber die Gabel fühlt sich imo (für meine Fahrweise) viel zu wabbelig an. Wenn man bergab gerne ein bisschen das Gas stehen lässt fühlt sich die Pike einfach un-fass-bar viel besser an. Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Pike steht besser im Federweg, gibt  mehr Sicherheit bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und härteren Schlägen und sie flext deutlich weniger.


Ich tipp ja drauf, dass du für deine Fahrweise das falsche Bike gekauft hast...


----------



## seelenfrieden (23. Juni 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Ich tipp ja drauf, dass du für deine Fahrweise das falsche Bike gekauft hast...



nope. Kein stück.


----------



## og.echnaton (23. Juni 2014)

Moin, kurze Frage, kann ich eigentlich am Hinterrad die Schraubsteckachse gegen sowas hier ausstauschen?


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du eine X12 Schraubachse hast, dann ja.


----------



## philis (23. Juni 2014)

mich nervt dass mein Spectral immer knarzt und knackt wenn ich in die Pedale steige, und die Scheibenbremsen klingen wenn ich in die Kurve fahre :-( Ich fürchte ich muss nach den ersten wenigen Fahrten, bereits das Lager öffnen. Vom Sag würde ich ich bie 130 mm Federweg nicht über 25% Sag gehen. (für die 29er Variante)


----------



## bikefuzzi96 (23. Juni 2014)

Weis wer, welche schläuche im specral 7.0  verbaut sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (23. Juni 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> laut mountain- bike 20-40% je nach gusto... was fahren denn andere?
> 
> gesendet von meinem persönlichem Assi



Knapp 20%.
Der Sattel hat mir während der ersten 250 km auch heftigst zugefügt. Hatte mich während der Zeit schon nach Ersatz umgesehen. Letztendlich erstmal bissl gespielt, am Schluss lag´s (vlt.) auch an ~1cm und ein paar Grad Neigung, die ich verstellt habe.


----------



## Jogi (23. Juni 2014)

bikefuzzi96 schrieb:


> Weis wer, welche schläuche im specral 7.0  verbaut sind?


Ich hab mal ein paar Seiten weiter oben ein Bild von den Schläuchen aus dem 9.0 EX gepostet. Die werden wohl in allen Modellen gleich sein.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## og.echnaton (23. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine X12 Schraubachse hast, dann ja.


aber das canyon spectral hat doch kein x12 sondern eine eigene, canyon through axle oder so..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LasseChristian (24. Juni 2014)

ist x12 standart, steht nur canyon drauf


----------



## og.echnaton (24. Juni 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> ist x12 standart, steht nur canyon drauf



ok. ich probiere es mal aus


----------



## fatal_error (24. Juni 2014)

Gestern konnte ich endlich mein Spectral 9.0EX zusammen bauen. 
Canyon hatte sich erdreistet es genau einen Tag nach dem in ich den Urlaub geflogen bin zu liefern  
Das war eine harte Woche. 

Also wie das Bike da steht ist echt stimmig!
War mir erst nicht so sicher wegen der Farbe aber die ist echt geil 

Konnte gestern nach dem zusammen bauen leider nur eine ganz kurze Runde drehen. 
Ich bin bis jetzt ein 29´er HT in große L gewöhnt. Das Torque FRX (M) zählt nicht damit bin ich nur uphill unterwegs.

Umstieg vom 29´er HT zum Spectral ist schon heftig. 
Das Bike kommt einem verdammt klein vor (Ich 1.80m).
An die Haltung und das kompakte Bike muss ich mich echt erstmal gewöhnen. 

Was mir auf der Probefahrt echt die Nackenhaare aufgestellt hat ist der klang wenn kleine Steine das Unterrohr treffen. 
Dass hab ich noch bei keinem Bike so laut gehört. Denke das kommt von der dünnen Alu oder der Form des Rahmen. 
Hörte sich so an als wenn nach der ersten fahrt schon der ganze lack ab ist 
Leider haben sie beim Spectral nicht das Canyon Logo in Form einer Schutzfolie aufgebracht (wie beim FRX) was das ganze Unterrohr schützt sondern Lackiert. 
Schutzfolie ist nur ein wenig auf dem Unterrohr in Tretlagerhöhe. Zudem ist diese sehr sehr schlecht angebracht. Da werde ich Ersatz bei Canyon fordern. 
Habt ihr da noch nachträglich was abgelebt!? 

Jemand noch Tips für Dämpfer/Gabel Setup ? Wiege 70kg.

Am Wochenende komme ich dann hoffentlich zu einer etwas ausführlicheren Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black_rider66 (24. Juni 2014)

hi. habe die folie von canyon  entfernt.  habe dann entdeckt, daß diese eigentlich die richtige schutzfolie schützt also überklebte. also einfach abziehen.  habe über den schriftzug eine weitere schutzfolie aus dem Autozubehörbedarf aufgeklebt.


----------



## og.echnaton (24. Juni 2014)

@Fatal Error: welche rahmen grösse hast du denn? ich bin 182cm und fahre l. geht eigentlich gut.


----------



## Fabigelb (25. Juni 2014)

Das es immer noch leute gibt, die nicht mitbekommen haben das die richtige schutzfolie nochmal eine schutzfolie hat, die man abziehen kann! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pun1sh3r (25. Juni 2014)

Da wir gerade beim Thema Dämpfer waren:
Hat jemand schon nen Rock Shox Monarch+ DebonAir im Spectral verbaut? Wie harmoniert der mit dem Hinterbau?
Finde den normalen Fox Float schon richtig gut - also recht straff aber trotzdem ausreichend sensibel... der M+ sieht aber einfach unverschämt aus 

Danke und Gruß
Ben


----------



## fatal_error (25. Juni 2014)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> @Fatal Error: welche rahmen grösse hast du denn? ich bin 182cm und fahre l. geht eigentlich gut.



Oh hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben habe ein Spectral in Größe M



Fabigelb schrieb:


> Das es immer noch leute gibt, die nicht mitbekommen haben das die richtige schutzfolie nochmal eine schutzfolie hat, die man abziehen kann!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ups  
Kann doch mal bei flüchtigen hinsehen passieren oder 
Schon wieder keine Zeit zu Biken


----------



## 00psycoman00 (25. Juni 2014)

pun1sh3r schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema Dämpfer waren:
> Hat jemand schon nen Rock Shox Monarch+ DebonAir im Spectral verbaut? Wie harmoniert der mit dem Hinterbau?
> Finde den normalen Fox Float schon richtig gut - also recht straff aber trotzdem ausreichend sensibel... der M+ sieht aber einfach unverschämt aus
> 
> ...




Hab mir den grad bestellt ! 

Mehr kann ich nachdem we sagen!


----------



## bacter (25. Juni 2014)

ACHTUNG an alle mit neuen spectrals 'out of the box'!

ich liebe das rad heiß, aber bitte nehmt den hinweis im handbuch ernst und kontrolliert die wichtigsten schauben nach der ersten ausfahrt!

gestern gegen ende einer netten tour mit 2 climbs und 2 abfahrten (4. ausfahrt insgesamt) hat sich beim 3. climb bei einem stärkeren tritt in die pedale die hintere steckachse gelöst. das hinterrad hat sich schräg verkeilt. nach viel fluchen und mit einem imbus war zwar wieder alles OK, aber nicht auszudenken wenn das nicht beim bergauffahren, sondern bei den zwei vorangegangenen steilen und ruppigen abfahrten passiert wäre - inklusive sprünge!

abgesehen, dass das rad ernsthafte schäden davontragen hätte können hätte ich mich schwer verletzen könne.

also bitte unbedingt die schrauben kontrollieren - vor allem die der bereits vormontierten teile!!

lg


----------



## Spectraltaeter (26. Juni 2014)

bacter schrieb:


> ACHTUNG an alle mit neuen spectrals 'out of the box'!
> 
> ich liebe das rad heiß, aber bitte nehmt den hinweis im handbuch ernst und kontrolliert die wichtigsten schauben nach der ersten ausfahrt!
> 
> ...


Ja Papa


----------



## marcotrainito (26. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch mal die Schaftlänge an einem Spectral 8.0 nachgemessen? Die Info benötige mal.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (26. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal die Schaftlänge an einem Spectral 8.0 nachgemessen? Die Info benötige mal.



Steht auf der Cayon HP bei den einzelnen Rädern unter Geometrie 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dort hatte ich bereits geschaut und dort steht es nicht. Deswegen hatte ich gefragt.


----------



## tbec (26. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wofür das recht Kunststoff Teil bei den Tubeless Ventilen ist ?!?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## waldi28 (26. Juni 2014)

Damit kannst du den Ventileinsatz rausdrehen, um die Milch einzufüllen.
Schraub mal die schwarze Kappe ab, dann siehst du den Einsatz.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (26. Juni 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Ich kenn jetzt nicht genau meinen SAG, aber nach meinen Tests bin ich bei 240 PSI gelandet, damit ich bergauf -wenn es steil wird- nicht seekrank werde. Ich würde deshalb bei Deinem Gewicht den optimalen Bereich bei 200-220 vermuten.


Stimmt volltreffer... 210 ist perfekt... Merci
Damit schlägt nichts durch aber auch der Fahrkomfort ist perfekt.. Sprünge bis 40cm Höhe sind plötzlich sowas von easy...


----------



## ne0vo (26. Juni 2014)

bacter schrieb:


> ACHTUNG an alle mit neuen spectrals 'out of the box'!
> 
> ich liebe das rad heiß, aber bitte nehmt den hinweis im handbuch ernst und kontrolliert die wichtigsten schauben nach der ersten ausfahrt!
> 
> ...


Auch wenn gejault wird, es ist ein nunmal ein ratsamer Tipp, danke dafür! Bei mir hat sich ebenfalls bei der zweiten Tour die hintere Steckachse in einer rechtsgezogenen Senke gelöst und das Hinterrad verkeilt. Ist aber zum Glück nichts wildes passiert, das Bike ist auch heil. Bin allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass alle vormontierten Teile fahrfertig zusammengenschraubt wurden.. Vielleicht aber ein Anfängerfehler, ist mein erstes Rad vom Versender..


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (26. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dort hatte ich bereits geschaut und dort steht es nicht. Deswegen hatte ich gefragt.



Du hast recht. Ich genius hab natürlich Schaftlänge mit Steurrohrlänge verwechselt


----------



## tbec (26. Juni 2014)

@waldi28 

Ah, okay. Vielen dank !!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Codi (26. Juni 2014)

bacter schrieb:


> ACHTUNG an alle mit neuen spectrals 'out of the box'!
> 
> ich liebe das rad heiß, aber bitte nehmt den hinweis im handbuch ernst und kontrolliert die wichtigsten schauben nach der ersten ausfahrt!



Hatte ich gemacht, bis auf die Schrauben der Hinterbaukinematik da diese normalerweise eingeklebt sein sollten. Durch etwas Geklapper beim ersten flott gefahrenen Trail verwundert, musste ich dann feststellen, dass sich genau diese (17 und 25 Nm) mehrere Umdrehungen reindrehen ließen bis sie fest waren ;-(...
Ansonsten ein tolles Bike, das mir richtig Spass macht! Meine Bedenken bzgl. der Bremsen, Gabel und Laufräder und Uphillqualitäten wurden bisher noch nicht bestätigt, bin recht begeistert und möchte mein Hardtail nicht mehr fahren... ;-).

Ach ja, habe das AL 8.0 übrigens durch Zufall neulich als wieder bestellbar gesehen und direkt bestellt als es eigentlich schon einige Wochen ausverkauft war.

codi


----------



## Badsimson (26. Juni 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal die Schaftlänge an einem Spectral 8.0 nachgemessen? Die Info benötige mal.


Die Schaftlänge bei meinem 7.0 ist 21 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (27. Juni 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Die Schaftlänge bei meinem 7.0 ist 21 cm.


 Danke für die Info. Ich messe es heute mal nach, dann werde ich es wissen. Ich hatte mal bei Canyon angefragt ob eine Gabel mit 19,5 cm in das Spectral 8.0 passt. Da wurde mir gesagt: Ja aber dann nur noch mit einem kleinen Spacer. Könnte also hinkommen mit 21 cm.


----------



## philis (28. Juni 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Ja Papa


Mir ist selbiges passiert, habe die Steckachse auch nicht nachgezogen und plötzlich blockiert und verkeilt sich der hinterreifen im langsamen Bergauf :-(

Ich finde das Rad ganz toll, hatte allerdings noch nie ein Bike, an dem ich soviel schrauben musste, weil es unentwegt "knarzt", "knackt" und "klingt" ....gleichgültig ob Pedallager, lockere Kränze, Scheibenbremsen, Treettlager, Lenker etc.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (29. Juni 2014)

philis schrieb:


> Mir ist selbiges passiert, habe die Steckachse auch nicht nachgezogen und plötzlich blockiert und verkeilt sich der hinterreifen im langsamen Bergauf :-(
> 
> Ich finde das Rad ganz toll, hatte allerdings noch nie ein Bike, an dem ich soviel schrauben musste, weil es unentwegt "knarzt", "knackt" und "klingt" ....gleichgültig ob Pedallager, lockere Kränze, Scheibenbremsen, Treettlager, Lenker etc.


Ich hoffe jetzt sind alle Schrauben fest bei Dir! Viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## droids (29. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Tip da werde ich beim Aufbau dann auch gleich drauf achten.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (29. Juni 2014)

Auch ich hab einige Schrauben nachziehen müssen inkl. Steckachse. .. was ich aber noch nicht rausgefunden habe ist warum meine Bremsen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu klirren anfangen hat das vielleicht noch jemand?? Die Schrauben habe ich gecheckt die sind alle fest Bremssattel auch und Nu?? Bremsen sind die Avid Trail 
Bike ist 7.9er


----------



## deralteser (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat hier irgendwer eine Ahnung, ob es auch 2015 die "Farbe" raw club beim spectral geben wird? Ich habe so im Gefühl, das ich es wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffe, mir eins von den hübschen Teilen unter den Nagel zu reißen Ich war am Wochenende in Koblenz und habe mich ausgiebig beraten lassen - inkl. Probefahrt....jetzt ist es beschlossene Sache: Der Freerider muss der Trailrakete weichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (30. Juni 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> .. was ich aber noch nicht rausgefunden habe ist warum meine Bremsen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu klirren anfangen hat das vielleicht noch jemand??



Liegt manchmal auch einfach an einem bestimmten Reifen-Luftdruck - evtl. damit bisi spielen. Erzeugt werden bestimmte Frequenzen, die teilweise nie ganz beseitigt werden können.


----------



## Twenty9er (30. Juni 2014)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> .. was ich aber noch nicht rausgefunden habe ist warum meine Bremsen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zu klirren anfangen hat das vielleicht noch jemand??


Die Bremsscheiben sind der Grund, weil sich durch Unebenheiten zu schwingen anfangen. Speziell von Formula kenne ich das Problem. Die aktuellen Avid-Scheiben sind auch recht empfindlich in dieser Hinsicht


----------



## wflorian (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Zwei Fragen an alle Spectral 29er Erfahrenen 

1. Würdet ihr zum 7.9er oder 8.9er tendieren? Tendiere derzeit zum 8.9er wegen der SRAM Ausstattung - habe nur Gutes gehört. Was meint ihr? Ist der Aufpreis den Komponenten Unterschied wert?

2. Laut dem Canyon Rahmengrößenrechner wird mir die M Größe empfohlen - ich bin skeptisch 
Meine Daten:
86,5cm Höhe der Beine/Schrittlänge
67cm Torsolänge
42cm Schulterbreite
64cm Armlänge

Klingt doof - aber ernsthaft - sollte man blind dem Rahmengrößenrechner von Canyon vertrauen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit bei Canyon?

Freue mich auf Eure Antwort.

Grüße!
Florian


----------



## rnReaper (30. Juni 2014)

vertraue niemanden


----------



## Stoneagebiker (30. Juni 2014)

wflorian schrieb:


> Klingt doof - aber ernsthaft - sollte man blind dem Rahmengrößenrechner von Canyon vertrauen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit bei Canyon?



Man sollte dem Rechner gar nicht vertrauen, weil er nur dir Schrittlänge berücksichtigt. Und er ist bei allen Modellen der Selbe. Also würde dir der Rechner bei jedem Modell die selbe Rahmengröße anzeigen.


----------



## Terenze (30. Juni 2014)

Kannte bis zu meinem Kauf nur Shimano -  jetzt an meinem Spectral fahr ich SRAM und werde wohl nie wieder was anderes an meine Daumen lassen. KNACK-KNACK....ich mag es total 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden, lediglich die Gabel musste bissl was fressen um "besser" zu arbeiten...


----------



## doniel (2. Juli 2014)

bennZ37 schrieb:


> bezüglich der Kettenführung habe ich auch vor einigen wochen nachgefragt. man sagte mir ich solle den newsletter abonieren um auf dem neusten stand zu sein wenn etwas passiert...
> 
> meine vordere bremsscheibe macht ebenfalls ab und an stress. hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht evtl. ne xt-scheibe zu testen. hab aber kein plan ob das passt (203mm zu 200mm, scheibendicke?). wenn da wer erfahrungen hat, kann er ja mal berichten.


----------



## LeanderMTB (3. Juli 2014)

Servus,

Das ist hier bestimmt schonmal gefragt worden, aber ich bin mal so frei....
Weis einer von euch, ob ich die Felgen vom spectral 6.0 ( sind die mavic crossride Disc ) zu nem tubeless-System aufbauen kann?!?

Und ne Federgabel mit 160mm geht ija ohne Probleme rein oder ?!?

Grüße


----------



## filiale (3. Juli 2014)

Du kannst nahezu jede Felge auf tubeless umrüsten.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (3. Juli 2014)

Da wir nun wieder bei dem Thema sind... . Werden beim Spectral 7.0 auch die Tubelessventile mitgeliefert, wie es bei dem 8.0 Modell der fall sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Hauke- (4. Juli 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Da wir nun wieder bei dem Thema sind... . Werden beim Spectral 7.0 auch die Tubelessventile mitgeliefert, wie es bei dem 8.0 Modell der fall sein soll?



nein sind keine Ventile dabei


----------



## ticlam (4. Juli 2014)

@Terenze: Vollkommen Deiner Meinung! Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Orca_1 (6. Juli 2014)

-


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (6. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch einmal in wibe das 8.0 probegefahren. Bei 1.84 Größe M weil nix anderes da war. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen ging die Größe noch in Ordnung, Liebe wäre mir aber trotzdem lieber. 

Ich hoffe auch das es bald die neuen Modelle gibt. Aber das dauert bestimmt noch bis Anfang Herbst 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Glitschy (6. Juli 2014)

Die Diskussion M/L hält sich beständig. Meine Erfahrung war genauso, ich habe bei 1.83 L genommen, da ich mich auf M wie auf einem Kinderrad gefühlt habe. Nach einigen Wochen intensiven Fahrens habe ich einen kurzen 40mm Renthal-Vorbau draufgemacht, damit die Mühle bei Manuals leichter aufs Hinterrad geht. Beim letzten Park-Ride is mir das Speci jetzt mehrmals übers Vorderrad weggegangen (muss ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen) ... bei Sprüngen und Geschwindigkeit liebe ich die Länge, aber enge Anlieger fahren sich gefühlt bisschen sperrig. Ich bin allerdings vorweigend auf Trails unterwegs und beim XC finde ich es gut bequemer zu sitzen (Stack is bei L höher). Würde allerdings gern mal ein M ausprobieren - bin auch stets am hadern.


----------



## Orca_1 (6. Juli 2014)

-


----------



## Hips (6. Juli 2014)

1.78m / 0.88m Schrittlänge.
Bin auf M unterwegs und würde es jederzeit wieder so wählen - von den drei Rädern in der Garage fühle ich mich auf dem Spectral am ehesten wie auf einer Maßanfertigung.

Die Reverb ginge bei mir noch circa 5 Zentimeter in den Rahmen, beim Probefahren von L war sie entsprechend fast im Rahmen versenkt, weshalb ich mich frage ob bei dir das Sitzrohr in Größe L bei SL 0.84 nicht zu lang ist? Falls nein, dann natürlich das Bestellen, worauf du dich wohler fühlst!


----------



## Orca_1 (6. Juli 2014)

-


----------



## Hips (6. Juli 2014)

@Orca_1
Das Gefühl, dass die Knie gegen den Lenker schlagen habe ich höchstens, wenn ich versuche eine Spitzkehre mit dem Kurveninneren Bein vorne auszufahren. 
Ich hätte beim 650B prinzipiell auch M und L fahren können habe mich aber auf dem M wohler gefühlt - das L war mir zu gestreckt; da kam mir persönlich für ein AM / Trailbike zu viel XC Feeling auf. Beim 29er wäre L gar nicht gegangen - Arme fast komplett durchgestreckt. Im Vergleich zu meinem Oberkörper sind meine Beine jedoch auch relativ lang geraten.

Vielleicht auch noch einmal ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und bei Gelegenheit nochmal die Reise nach Koblenz auf sich nehmen. Das Rad macht schließlich nur Spaß, wenn der Rahmen auch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (6. Juli 2014)

Hat hier schon jemand ein Spectral 7.0 von den Avid 5 auf die XT Bremsen umgebaut?
Falls ja, was braucht man da alles ?


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand ein Spectral 7.0 von den Avid 5 auf die XT Bremsen umgebaut?
> Falls ja, was braucht man da alles ?


Wird bei mir nach Anlieferung auch gemacht. Hab die Aktion schon an einem Torque hinter mir:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-saint-bremse-an-torque-2011.566852/ 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281721?in=set

Ob XT, Zee, Saint macht keinen Unterschied!
Sowohl Torque als auch Spectral haben lt. Canyon eine Postmount-Aufnahme für 180 bzw 185 mm Scheiben. Im Zweifel werden Sie beim Telefonsupport geholfen. Die waren bisher immer sehr aufrichtig und konstruktiv hilfsbereit


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand ein Spectral 7.0 von den Avid 5 auf die XT Bremsen umgebaut?
> Falls ja, was braucht man da alles ?


Könntest du mir etwas bezüglich des 7.0 27.5" verraten? Hab es mir nach Probefahrt auch bestellt in L. Ist der Lenker nun 720 oder 740mm breit? Welche Vorbaulänge verbaut Canyon wirklich? Hast du es auch in L? Die Angaben auf der Canyon Seite haben zu diesen Längen oftmals die falschen Angaben... Ich fahre gerne kurze Vorbauten mit 50cm und Lenkerbreiten mit 740mm... Wenn ich das genau wüsste könnte ich mir rechtzeitig noch vor Anlieferung ne andere Lenker/Vorbaukombi besorgen. Gewichte von dir zu verlangen von den verbauten Iridium Parts ist wohl utopisch oder?


----------



## lantama (7. Juli 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne kurze Vorbauten mit 50cm und Lenkerbreiten mit 740mm... Wenn ich das genau wüsste könnte ich mir rechtzeitig noch vor Anlieferung ne andere Lenker/Vorbaukombi besorgen. Gewichte von dir zu verlangen von den verbauten Iridium Parts ist wohl utopisch oder?



Am 29er (7.9 XL) mit IRIDIUM Cockpit. 70er Vorbau (auf Wunsch bei mir, sonst 50) ca. 120 Gramm. 740er Lenker mit minimalem Rise 299 Gramm (laut Forumskollegen, der den gewechselt hat).


----------



## sorny (7. Juli 2014)

@ToppaHarley:
Hab auch L ja @ Spectral Al 7.0 (in dem chrome rot). Bzw es ist noch nicht da, sollt erst morgen kommen. Abwiegen ist kein Problem bzw. mach ichs wenns mit vertretbaren Aufwand zu machen ist ;D

Bezüglich dem Lenker ist laut Canyon Webseite ein 720er verbaut, das wird sich zeigen. Vorbau ist angeblich ein 50er verbaut. Aber ich geb dir morgen Bescheid 

lg


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> @ToppaHarley:
> Hab auch L ja @ Spectral Al 7.0 (in dem chrome rot). Bzw es ist noch nicht da, sollt erst morgen kommen. Abwiegen ist kein Problem bzw. mach ichs wenns mit vertretbaren Aufwand zu machen ist ;D
> 
> Bezüglich dem Lenker ist laut Canyon Webseite ein 720er verbaut, das wird sich zeigen. Vorbau ist angeblich ein 50er verbaut. Aber ich geb dir morgen Bescheid
> ...


Hab grad mal bei Canyon angerufen. Die wie zu erwarten wirklich nette Dame am Telefon hat das Ganze überprüft. Du wirst bei der L Version einen 70mm Vorbau und 740mm Lenker bekommen. Die Angabe von 720mm ist laut ihr ein Fehler auf der Website. Meins kommt erst KW30, allerdings in raw. Aber rot kommt auch fett geil, hab es mir vor ner Woche im Showroom angucken können. Mir gefiel nur raw besser, da ich schon nen orangenes Norco Aurum bei mir rumstehen habe. An zu vielen knalligen Farben sieht man sich sonst auch schnell satt 

PS es ist laut ihr möglich innerhalb von den 30 Tagen Rückgaberecht den Vorbau gegen Bearbeitungsgebühr von 20 Euro gegen einen 60 oder 50mm Vorbau zu tauschen. Allerdings werde ich es so machen, dass ich den 70er testen werde und ggfs. einen 50er Renthal Duo oder Sixpack S.A.M.  (beide so um 130-140gr) noch bestelle, so dass ich parallel testen kann oder die Möglichkeit habe je nach Urlaub oder Trailanspruch die Eigenschaften ändern zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (7. Juli 2014)

Oh cool danke für die Info 

Hab mich eigentlich schon auf einen 50mm Vorbau eingestellt ghabt, nagut, Renthal Duo is bestellt : D


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Juli 2014)

@sorny: testest du beides oder wird direkt gewechselt? 
... Ich dreh durch, noch mindestens 2 Wochen warten


----------



## sorny (7. Juli 2014)

Ich schau mir zuerst kurz den 70er Vorbau an, sofern mir keine Offenbarung widerfährt tausch ich aber gleich. Hast du dir den Renthal Apex Vorbau schon angschaut?


----------



## Glitschy (7. Juli 2014)

Renthal Duo 40 aufm L 7.0 fand die Farben passen gut zur Gabel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Ich schau mir zuerst kurz den 70er Vorbau an, sofern mir keine Offenbarung widerfährt tausch ich aber gleich. Hast du dir den Renthal Apex Vorbau schon angschaut?


Ja habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. Spricht mich allerdings nicht so an, wie der Duo


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Juli 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Renthal Duo 40 aufm L 7.0 fand die Farben passen gut zur Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt richtig cool! Ja, das mit den Farben zur Gabel war auch meine Überlegung. Top!


----------



## elenore69 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte nochmal das Thema bremsen ansprechen. Ich weis das hatten wir schon aber ich weis nicht was ich kaufen soll.
Ich will andere Bremsscheiben, da mich die von Avid total nerven.

Kann ich diese Bremsscheibe hinten verbauen? Hab ne Avid elixir 7 Trail ( Sprectral 8.0).
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt86m-180mm-6-loch-64465/wg_id-283

Und welchen Adapter brauche ich vorne damit ich von 200mm auf 203 umbauen kann?


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. Juli 2014)

Kann dir nur raten komplett auf Shimano umzurüsten  ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nur, dass Shimano 203mm verwendet und Avid 200mm... Die kleine Ungleichheit solltest du mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen können. Ist zwar nicht die sauberste Möglichkeit, allerdings hat sowas bei mir immer gut gehalten und perfekt Ungleichheiten ausgeglichen. 
Mit der 180er Scheibe sollte es keine Probleme geben... Will dir aber auch nicht versprechen, dass das richtig ist. Probier es aus...


----------



## lantama (9. Juli 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Renthal Duo 40 aufm L 7.0 fand die Farben passen gut zur Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant, das ist ein anderer Lenker wie bei mir. Ich habe noch weniger Rise (7.9 XL)


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. Juli 2014)

... Ich wurde heute um vorerst eine Woche später, nämlich KW31 vertröstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitschy (10. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage zum hinteren Dämpfer beim 7.0. bei mir ist der Unterschied zwischen Climb und Decent kaum spürbar ... Selbst in Climb wippt das Dingen einfach zu stark. Ist der Dämpfer kaputt? Bei 15% SAG ist nach dem Park der Gummi immer vom Dämpfer runter. Ich überleg mittlerweile den im Trail Modus einzustellen. Ich wiege 76 KG das is doch nich zuviel!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2014)

Ist bekannt bei Canyon, steht auch auf deren Homepage, die Unterschiede beim von Canyon abgestimmten CTD sind recht gering. Zwischen T und D sind deutliche Unterschiede zu spüren, zwischen T und C eher gering und nur im Fahren zu spüren, könnte aber besser sein.


----------



## sorny (10. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich weis kann man sich das ja bei toxoholics  auf die Original-Einstellungen stellen lassen oder?


----------



## Glitschy (10. Juli 2014)

Bringt denn so ein Spacer Tune was? Ändert das nicht nur die Luftmenge bzw. Progression ... Die druckstufe im Climb Modus dürfte dadurch nicht wirklich geändert werden. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung? Ich hab das Gefühl das Dingen is defekt.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (11. Juli 2014)

Die Spacer ändern nur die Progression,
hat nix mit der Druckstufe zu tun.
Ich hab den Spacer gegen den nächst größeren getauscht da mir der Dämpfer (wohl aufgrund meines Gewichts und vlt auch nicht perfektem Fahrkönnens....) ab 1m Drops komplett durchgeschlagen ist. Durch die höhere Progression habe ich das Problem nun nicht mehr und der Dämpfer fühlt sich für mich auch im letzten Federwegs drittel deutlich straffer an, aber hat wie gesagt nix mit Deinem Problem zu tun.

Bzgl der nicht so dollen Druckstufe:
Ich fahre den Dämpfer nur im Trail Modus, im D Modus fehlt mir eine gehörige Portion  Druckstufe, der Dämpfer rauscht dann nur so durch den FW. Daher habe ich den Dämpfer auch im T Modus abgestimmt.

Einzige Ausnahme: reine Schotterpisten ohne Drops/Sprünge, dann geht auch der D Modus, fühlt sich aber etwas schwammig an.


----------



## Jun89 (11. Juli 2014)

Hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem alten Nerve Al... Dämpfer eingeschickt zu Canyon, die haben den Dämpfer überholt, neu abgedichtet und dann war Ruhe!
Hat mich keinen Cent gekostet damals!


----------



## kryos (11. Juli 2014)

Werde mir wohl auch ein Spectral holen . Bin aber noch Anfänger & wollte daher mal von Euch wissen, welchen spec Ihr empfehlt. Ist das 7.0 gut oder macht man viele Abstriche im Gegensatz zum 8.0? Und wie siehts mit den 29ern aus, d.h. 7.9 vs 8.9? Werde (hoffentlich, wenn ich dazu komme) nächste Woche nach Koblenz fahren, möchte aber trotzdem noch Eure Meinung 

EDIT: mehr lesen, weniger fragen wäre gut. Ich bin wohl nicht der erste der die Frage gestellt hat sorry  
Ich glaube 7.0/7.9 ist gut.


----------



## ToppaHarley (11. Juli 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Renthal Duo 40 aufm L 7.0 fand die Farben passen gut zur Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und nach deiner Schrittlänge? Bist du den 70mm Iridium Vorbau auch testweise gefahren? Falls ja kannst du etwas über die Unterschiede darstellen - geht es immer noch gut bergauf ohne zu steigen oder muss hier explizit dann schon immer die Talas Absenkfunktion genutzt werden? Danke dir für ein Feedback


----------



## Glitschy (11. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 183 und habe ne SL von 84 - also nen recht langen Oberkörper. Klar bin ich den originalen Vorbau vorher gefahren, da lag die Kiste wie ein Brett. Das spielerische war nicht mehr unbedingt da. Genervt hat mich vor allem das ich zum Manual immer hochreißen musste. Mit dem 40er lässt es sich jetzt leichter lupfen. Dafür hast du halt auch bergab (in Anliegern) ein leichteres Vorderrad. Das musst du ausgleichen. Beim bergauf pedalieren merkst da das gar nicht. Is ja ein recht flacher LW. Ich liebe es erst jetzt, vorher wars mir zu träge. Hab mich schon fast geärgert kein M genommen zu haben. Aber für XC saß ich da einfach zu kompakt drauf. Schwierig. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (11. Juli 2014)

Glitschy schrieb:


> Ich bin 183 und habe ne SL von 84 - also nen recht langen Oberkörper. Klar bin ich den originalen Vorbau vorher gefahren, da lag die Kiste wie ein Brett. Das spielerische war nicht mehr unbedingt da. Genervt hat mich vor allem das ich zum Manual immer hochreißen musste. Mit dem 40er lässt es sich jetzt leichter lupfen. Dafür hast du halt auch bergab (in Anliegern) ein leichteres Vorderrad. Das musst du ausgleichen. Beim bergauf pedalieren merkst da das gar nicht. Is ja ein recht flacher LW. Ich liebe es erst jetzt, vorher wars mir zu träge. Hab mich schon fast geärgert kein M genommen zu haben. Aber für XC saß ich da einfach zu kompakt drauf. Schwierig.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Okay, danke für deine Infos! Ich bin 1,85 und habe eine 88er Schrittlänge. Denke ich werde dann aber wohl eher den 50mm Vorbau von Renthal bevorzugen. Schwanke nämlich zwischen 40 und 50... auf der anderen Seite habe ich gehört, dass sich 650B natürlich etwas träger verhält als 26" und auf meinen bisherigen 26ern bin ich immer 50mm Vorbauten gefahren und super klar gekommen... da würde sich natürlich wiederum der 40er anbieten, da er den Unterschied der Laufradgrößen kompensieren könnte. hmmmmm... naja ich habe ja noch 2-3 Wochen Bedenkzeit, bis mein Specki kommt


----------



## DrBest07 (11. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit,

da ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Speckis bin, habe ich mal ein paar Fragen. Verzeiht mir bitte, falls ich Unsinn schreibe - 
aber das ist mein erstes Fully, und bevor ich an sonem teuren Rad etwas grob falsch mache, möchte ich mal um Rat fragen.

Aaalso: 

1. Thema Gabel: WENN in der Gabel Luft ist, müsste die Pumpe mir das anzeigen, wenn ich die Pumpe auf das Ventil schraube, oder nicht?
					   Es ist nämlich so, dass ich irgendwie nicht genug Luft in die Gabel bekomme (CTD steht auf Decent-mode und abgesenkt ist						  die Gabel auch nicht).
					   Wenn ich das SAG einstellen möchte und mich auf das Rad setze, drückt die Gabel fast komplett durch.

 --> Gabel oder Pumpe defekt...?

2. Thema Bremse: Den Griff der Vorderbremse kann ich fast bis an den Lenker ziehen - dass das nicht korrekt ist, weiß ich (keine Angst, ich							  habe die Bremse NICHT ohne montiertes Vorderrad betätigt)

 --> Wie kann ich dieses Problem am besten lösen?


Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2014)

Dann ist offenbar keine Luft in der Gabel, was zeigt denn das Manometer an wenn Du pumpst ? Wie schauts am Dämpfer aus, kannste da Luft reinpumpen ? Dann wäre ja nicht die Pumpe kaputt.

Bremse entlüften, how-to gibt es tonnenweise mit google...Da Du Dich damit aber nicht so gut auszukennen scheinst und die Bremse Dein Leben retten kann, würde ich wenigstens beim ersten Mal die Bremse mit einer Fachkraft zusammen entlüften.


----------



## sorny (11. Juli 2014)

Zum Punkt 1: Du hast wohl die Pumpe nicht ganz auf den Anschluss gedreht, versuchs nochmal


----------



## lest (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt seit ~6 Wochen ein Spectral 29er 7.9. Da sind mir jetzt ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen.
1. Der *Freilauf *gibt kein monotones surrendes Geräusch von sich wie ich es bisher eigentlich gewohnt war. Das Geräusch ist "asymmetrisch". Von der Amplitude her steigt es an und fällt es ab... das ist deutlich hörbar. Ich kann es leider gerade nicht besser beschreiben - aber wenns hilft nehme ich das Geräusch gerne mit meinem smartphone auf. Ist das normal?
2. Bei den *Bremshebeln *habe ich festgestellt, dass sich der rechte entgegen der "Zieh" Richtung drücken lässt... ich würde sagen ca. 1cm. Der linke hat überhaupt kein Spiel wenn ich aus Richtung Lenker daran sachte drücke (nicht ziehe). Muss ich danach gucken?
3. Die *Gabel *quietscht beim Einfedern ein wenig. Am Anfang bin ich davon ausgegangen dass ich die Gabel einfach noch einfahren muss. Ist jetzt aber auch nach 400km noch so. Normal? Muss ich das Fahrrad mal über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen oder sowas?
4. In einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich und bei leichter Schräglage des Fahrrad fangen die *Bremsscheiben* (insbesondere die 200er vorne) an zu scheppern/vibrieren. Die Hintere nur ganz selten. Kenne ich von meinen Shimanos nicht. Normal? Sind die dünner? Muss ich irgendwas nachziehen?

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht dramatisch an, bin aber eigtl. sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrrad  Das mit dem Freilauf stört mich aber etwas...


----------



## Hips (12. Juli 2014)

@lest
1. Ist bei DT-Freiläufen mit Stirnradverzahnung ganz normal - klingt eben wie eine Ratsche
2. Ist eine Frage der Griffweiteneinstellung - das ist die Schraube die direkt am Drehpunkt des Hebels sitzt
3. Ist eine Frage der Zugstufeneinstellung - sollte bei komplett offener Zugstufe verschwinden (Zugstufe natürlich an deinen Körper, nicht an Quietschreiheit anpassen!!!), ist aber kein Grund zur Besorgnis
4. So eine Bremsscheibe hat nun mal auch einen gewisses Drehimpuls / Trägheitsmoment 

Alles also ganz normal!

Edit:
Falls dich das mit dem lauten, knatternden Freilauf stört kannst du das Hinterrad ausbauen und mit etwas Kraft die Kassette einfach vom Freilauf abziehen. Anschließend die Stirnradverzahnung ordentlich fetten und das Hinterrad ist leiser als ein Shimano Freilauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (12. Juli 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> Edit:
> Falls dich das mit dem lauten, knatternden Freilauf stört kannst du das Hinterrad ausbauen und mit etwas Kraft die Kassette einfach vom Freilauf abziehen. Anschließend die Stirnradverzahnung ordentlich fetten und das Hinterrad ist leiser als ein Shimano Freilauf!



Danke 
Laut ist der Freilauf gar nicht. Er ist nur laut-leise-laut-leise-laut-leise... mit jeder Radumdrehung wird er 1x laut und 1x leise. So als würde er nicht ganz "rund" laufen...


----------



## DrBest07 (12. Juli 2014)

@filiale und @sorny 

zum ersten Punkt: klassisch, ich hatte die Pumpe tatsächlich nicht "komplett" draufgeschraubt, oh man.. 
zweitens: Zusammen mit nem Freund erledigt, der da etwas mehr Ahnung von hat, nun alles fein - Danke!


----------



## Fabigelb (12. Juli 2014)

EX 9.0  
Habe selbes mit den DT roam 50 Laufrädern!  
In einer umdrehung des Laufrades einmal laut und einmal leise....


----------



## filiale (12. Juli 2014)

Hab ich auch bei den DTSwiss XR 1501...vielleicht weiß einer warum das so ist.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Juli 2014)

Wäre technisch interessant. Ist mit der Formula Nabe, die ich an meinem Norco Aurum habe auch so. Bzw. nach jeder Rastung einer Klinke... Also laut, leise, laut, leise...


----------



## filiale (12. Juli 2014)

im prinzip klingt es wie eine sinuskurve


----------



## sarakosa (13. Juli 2014)

Neue Erkenntnis mit meinem Spectral nach 70km Regenausfahrt: Bike ist absolut wasserdicht und über nasse Wurzeln ist es so schlecht/gut wie alle anderen Bikes. ;-)


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## sorny (14. Juli 2014)

@*ToppaHarley:*
Also der Iridium 70mm Vorbau hat 119g, der Lenker hat 740mm und wiegt 360g.
Angaben ohne Gewähr, hatte nur ne Küchenwaage.

Hab gerade den Renthal Duo + Fatbar Lite montiert. Ich hab aber minimalstes Spiel durch den Umbau, wie bekomm ich das denn weg? Also ich hab vllt 0,3mm Spiel zwischen dem Spacer unter dem Vorbau und dem Rahmen.

Edit: Hmm, ich find einfach nirgends wie fest ich die Cane Creek 40 Gabelkrone anziehen soll


----------



## sorny (14. Juli 2014)

Rätsel gelöst, hab einfach noch im 1/8 Umdrehungs-Schritten angezogen bis es gepasst hat


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Rätsel gelöst, hab einfach noch im 1/8 Umdrehungs-Schritten angezogen bis es gepasst hat


Top! Das hätte ich dir auch vorgeschlagen!  
Und besten Dank für die Gewichtsangaben. Pfuuh, dann kann man am Lenker ja locker knapp 100gr machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hips (14. Juli 2014)

@sorny
Also wenn man an einem sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil arbeitet, sollte man im Interesse der eigenen Gesundheit doch zumindest Grundkenntnisse in der ordnungsgemäßen Montage besitzen.. 
Vorbau aufsetzen, A-Head Schraube gerade so fest anziehen, dass das Steuerkopflager kein Spiel besitzt, Vorbau mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment anziehen und zum Abschluss A-Head Schraube lösen und gerade so fest anziehen, dass die Abdeckkappe nicht klappert.


----------



## sorny (14. Juli 2014)

@Hips
Danke für die Bestätigung, genau so hab ichs gmacht. Aber ich hatte 4nm für die Abdeckkappe im Kopf, keine Ahnung wo ich das aufgeschnappt hatte


----------



## Deleted 3447 (14. Juli 2014)

Hi,
hab inzwischen jede Menge Spass mit meinem 9.0 SL  Überlege jetzt auf Tubeless umzurüsten. Hat das jemand mit den Contis schon gemacht? Die sollen ja leider nicht so einfach dicht zu kriegen sein. Brauch ich noch Tape, um die Felgen abzudichten oder schraub ich einfach die Ventile rein, kipp Milch rein und plopp? 
Gruß,
E


----------



## hometrails (14. Juli 2014)

Die DT Swiss Spline sind TL ready. Brauchst kein Tape. Die Contis bekommst du dicht, hab's auch geschafft.


----------



## adsiebenaz (15. Juli 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> EX 9.0
> Habe selbes mit den DT roam 50 Laufrädern!
> In einer umdrehung des Laufrades einmal laut und einmal leise....



Liegt daran das die Feder neben den Zahnscheiben ungleichmäßig auf diese drückt. Is ganz normal.


----------



## -moRRis- (15. Juli 2014)

Servus zusammen... Verkaufe meine Fox 32 Talas Performance 140mm vom Spectral 8.0 bei interesse einfach PN.


----------



## DrBest07 (15. Juli 2014)

Abend,

kurze Frage: da das Steckachsen-System für mich Neuland ist: wie de-montiere ich das Hinterrad?
Ich tippe mal darauf, den größten mitgelieferten Bit auf den Drehmomentschlüssel zu packen, und dann auf Seite der Bremsscheibe die Achse zu lösen..?

Danke!


----------



## Hips (15. Juli 2014)

@DrBest07
5er (oder 6er?) Inbusschlüssel in die Hand nehmen und auf der Seite der Bremsscheibe lösen und komplett herausziehen. 15-20 Nm sollten sich beim Wiederaufbau auch mit etwas Gefühl finden lassen! 
Und auch wenn der Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel alles andere als hochwertig ist, würde ich Drehmomentschlüssel allgemein nur zur Kontrolle / Anzug des Drehmoment und nicht zum Schrauben generell nutzen.


----------



## DrBest07 (15. Juli 2014)

@Hips

Alles klar - so wie ich es mir schon dachte.
Und klar, der Canyon-Schlüssel wird nur zum überprüfen benutzt.

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiGMTB (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

nach über drei Monaten mit dem Spectral bin ich immer noch begeistert von dem Rad. Ich habe mich damals bewusst für die 7.0 Version entschieden, weil ich noch das ein oder andere nach meinen Vorstellungen verändern wollte, wobei mir die hilfreichen Tipps aus dem Thread sehr geholfen haben 

Umbaumaßnahmen bisher:
- Pike eingebaut. Bin von der Performance der Pike begeistert und sie passt m.E. super zu dem Rad und dem Hinterbau
- 780er Lenker eingebaut. Spürbar bessere Kontrolle auf dem Trail!
- Reifen auf tubeless umgerüstet (Band, Ventile, Milch gekauft und mit Kompressor an der Tanke irgendwie dicht bekommen)

Was mich noch etwas stört ist, dass wenn ich in einem Trail bin in dem es ein bisschen zur Sache geht, dass mir die Kette vom großen aufs kleine Kettenblatt oder sogar ganz runter springt.
Außerdem bleibt der DT Swiss Freilauf ab und zu im Trail hängen, d.h. die Kasette schiebt weiter nach vorne.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich was man da vielleicht machen kann? Kefü, wenn ja welche?


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk hast, bitte den Hebel auf on stellen, dann bleibt die Kette oben. Wie es bei SRAM ist weiß ich nicht. Alternativ gibt es ne selbstbau Kettenführung.

Wenn der Freilauf hängt ist eventuell zuviel Fett drin, also mal den Freilauf abziehen und nachschauen. Wenn es dann immer noch klemmt die Felge zu Canyon / DTSwiss schicken. Hast ja noch Garantie weil erst 3 Monate rum sind.


----------



## TobiGMTB (17. Juli 2014)

S+ ist auf on, das mit dem Fett im Freilauf werde ich morgen gleich nachschauen...
Danke!


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. Juli 2014)

Kann dir nen Bionicon C.Guide empfehlen als KeFü. Gibts inner Light Version für 25 Euro


----------



## allgäuhopper (22. Juli 2014)

paulhey schrieb:


> Hier die Infos, die ich vom Canyon Support zum Monarch Dämpfer bekommen habe, den sie am Spectral EX verbauen.
> 
> 
> Der "Monarch Plus RC3 190x51" am Spectral EX hat einen speziellen Tune "High Volume, Low/Low", den SRAM eigens für Canyon fertigt.
> ...



Könnte man im Spectal Al 29Zoll 2014 statt Fox (Fox Float CTD Performance Boost Valve 190mmx51mm) einen robusteren Monarch plus HV 200x57mm oder Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir 2014 verbauen?
Ist zu erwarten, daß das Probleme macht: eingefedert 2mm Abweichung, ausgefedert 10mm mehr.


----------



## mssc (22. Juli 2014)

Das hab ich auch schon überlegt... wenn er reinpasst, sollte es auch voll eingefedert eigentlich kein Problem sein, bleibt ja im Endeffekt länger als Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgäuhopper (22. Juli 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon überlegt... wenn er reinpasst, sollte es auch voll eingefedert eigentlich kein Problem sein, bleibt ja im Endeffekt länger als Original.



Was passiert wenn der Dämpfer 1cm länger wäre?
Einfach mehr Federweg (+?25mm-30mm)


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Juli 2014)

Mein Specki 7.0 ist endlich da... Nun ja doch letztendlich ne Woche eher geliefert  
Gestern aufgebaut. Ausgetauscht wurden direkt: Maxxis High Roller II MaxxPro 2.3, schwarze Reverse A-Head Kappe, Shimano Zee 203mm VR/180mm HR, Shimano Ice Tech Scheiben SM-RT 86, Renthal Duo 50mm, Renthal Fatbar Lite 740mm/20mm, Sram X.0 11-36 Kassette, SQ Lab 611 Active. Hinzu kam ein Bionicon C.Guide eco schwarz, Lenkerband als Strebenschutz. 

Probleme bereitete im Großen und Ganzen nur die Schraube für das Schaltauge. Diese schaute bei mir um ein paar Millimeter zu weit aus dem Gewinde und schliff wie eine CNC Fräse am Abschlussring meiner Kassette. Wurde etwas abgefeilt und jetzt passt es perfekt. Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Bauen Sram Kassetten eventuell breiter als Shimano Kassetten? 

Der erste kurze abendliche ride out beschrieb sich als revolutionär! Hammer Bike... Freue mich auf folgende Touren.


----------



## mssc (23. Juli 2014)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn der Dämpfer 1cm länger wäre?
> Einfach mehr Federweg (+?25mm-30mm)


Theoretisch müsste man dann ca. 145mm Federweg haben (130mm Federweg durch 51mm Federweg am Dämpfer => Übersetzung von 2,55; x 57mm => ca. 145mm).
Wenn er im ausgefederten Zustand reinpassen würde, sollte es auch voll eingefedert keine Probleme geben, der Dämpfer ist ja 10mm länger, federt selbst aber nur 6mm mehr ein, d.h. er wäre voll eingefedert noch immer länger als der originale Dämpfer (200-57=143 gegenüber 190-51=139), also sollte auch nichts anecken (Reifen am Sitzrohr zB). Das Bike würde dann auch etwas höher stehen, also höheres Tretlager und auch steilerer Lenkwinkel.
Wenn ich einen 200er Dämpfer über hätte, würde ich es ja probieren... aber vielleicht steck ich einfach mal ein passend gebohrtes Holzstück rein...


----------



## sorny (23. Juli 2014)

@*ToppaHarley*
Darf man fragen warum du die A-Head Kappe getauscht hast? Rein ästhetische Gründe?

Und ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu den Zee Bremsen und dem Bionicon C.Guide wär super. Ich werd vermutlich nur auf die SLX wechseln. Oder doch Zee?!


----------



## DrBest07 (23. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Bekommt man eigentlich die Plastikscheibe am Hinterrad abmontiert, ohne das Ritzelpaket abzunehmen..?

Grüße


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> @*ToppaHarley*
> Darf man fragen warum du die A-Head Kappe getauscht hast? Rein ästhetische Gründe?
> 
> Und ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht zu den Zee Bremsen und dem Bionicon C.Guide wär super. Ich werd vermutlich nur auf die SLX wechseln. Oder doch Zee?!



Zur A-Head Kappe: Rein ästhetischer Grund. Mir war das in Serie etwas zu viel blau an dem Rad. Die Sattelklemme wird auch noch gegen eine Moove Components QR-Klemme ersetzt.

Zur Zee: Ich bin jetzt die Zee seit über einem Jahr an meinem Norco Aurum im DH Einsatz gefahren und musste feststellen, dass es einfach ein Anker von Bremse ist. Nach Eingewöhnung super zu dosieren und absolut KEIN Fading. Quietscherei hast du selbst bei Regen sehr sehr selten, sonst absolut geräuschfrei. An meinem Canyon Torque - was übrigens im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf steht - bin ich die XT gefahren. Es ist ebenso eine super gute Bremse, allerdings auf richtig langen Abfahrten wandert der Druckpunkt minimal. Da ich mit Ausrüstung auf knapp 100kg komme schien mir hier eine 4-Kolben Bremse wohl sinnvoller - außerdem lässt sich am Spectral laut Canyon hinten ja auch nur eine 180er Scheibe fahren. Hat mich im Set auch nur 30 Euro mehr als eine XT gekostet. Das Gewicht zur XT ist trotz der 4 Kolben und brutaleren Optik nahezu gleich (kein sche**! ;-) ) - der Gewichtsthread hier im IBC kann es belegen.
Die SLX ist auch eine super Bremse - prinzipiell eine XT ohne Druckpunktverstellung und die Hebelweite lässt sich nur mit Inbus einstellen, was bei der Zee allerdings ebenso ist und kein Problem dargestellt. Die Hebelweite stellst du bei Shimano erfahrungsgemäß nämlich nur einmal ein.

Zum C.Guide: Den C.Guide habe ich am Torque schon seit längerem verbaut. Hier erwies er immer treue Dienste. Zusätzlich zu Shadow Plus Schaltwerken hast du in der Kette so gut wie keine Schwingungen unten mehr. Verschalten nach ruppigen Passagen oder Sprüngen kam bei mir nicht einmal mehr vor. Oben wird die Kette ja vom Umwerfer auf dem Kettenblatt gehalten. Allerdings hast du in manchen Gängen ein vernehmbares Geräusch, wie bei jeder KeFü. Ist aber keine störende Frequenz wie ich finde. Verschleiß an der Kette halte ich für vernachlässigbar. Am Spectral habe ich nun die eco Version montiert, die vom Grundprinzip her gleich ist, allerdings nochmal leichter im Gewicht und zu montieren.


----------



## Hips (23. Juli 2014)

@DrBest07 
Vorsichtig mit einem Seitenschneider ansetzen?


----------



## ToppaHarley (23. Juli 2014)

Hips schrieb:


> @DrBest07
> Vorsichtig mit einem Seitenschneider ansetzen?


Das hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen... einfach so weit biegen, bis das Ding bricht oder zerschneiden...


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

DrBest07 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Bekommt man eigentlich die Plastikscheibe am Hinterrad abmontiert, ohne das Ritzelpaket abzunehmen..?
> 
> Grüße



Nein


----------



## Luckboxx (23. Juli 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen... einfach so weit biegen, bis das Ding bricht oder zerschneiden...



ist aber echt eine gute Fummelei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (23. Juli 2014)

Hmm, welchen Adapter bräucht ich denn für die Zee bremse?
Grad wieder vom Trail retour gekommen, ich bin mit der Avid 5 einfach ned zufrieden :/


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Juli 2014)

sorny schrieb:


> Hmm, welchen Adapter bräucht ich denn für die Zee bremse?
> Grad wieder vom Trail retour gekommen, ich bin mit der Avid 5 einfach ned zufrieden :/


Avid hat mich die letzten Jahre auch immer hart enttäuscht. Deswegen habe ich der Bremse dieses mal keine Chance gegeben... 

Für alle Shimano Bremsen:
VR: 203mm Scheibe + SMMAF203PPA
HR: 180mm Scheibe ohne Adapter. 203mm passt nicht in den Hinterbau!!


----------



## seelenfrieden (24. Juli 2014)

Irgendjmd ne Idee wo man Speichen für den Roam 50 Laufradsatz aus dem 9.0 EX herbekommt?


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juli 2014)

Nach der zweiten Tour habe ich bereits 3 kleine Steinschläge im Reverb Tauchrohr... Ist das allgemein bekannt, dass das Spectral viel Steine oder Matsch schmeißt? Inwiefern würde da ein Marsh Guard Abhilfe schaffen? Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee? Ich hab jetzt erstmal provisorisch nen zerschnittenen Schlauch mit Kabelbindern an der Reverb befestigt. Sieht aber übelst behämmert aus


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juli 2014)

TobiGMTB schrieb:


> Außerdem bleibt der DT Swiss Freilauf ab und zu im Trail hängen, d.h. die Kasette schiebt weiter nach vorne.



Hat sich das Problem durchs Fett entfernen behoben? Falls nicht schau dir mal die Schraube an, die das Schaltauge fixiert. Bei mir war sie so lang, dass sie wenn der Hinterbau korrekt festgezogen war am Kassettenabschlussring regelrecht gefräst hat. Effekt war eben auch das von dir beschriebene hängen bleiben. Schraube wurde mit Feile dann einfach um ein paar Gewindegänge gekürzt. Nun passt es!


----------



## -Hauke- (26. Juli 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Hat sich das Problem durchs Fett entfernen behoben? Falls nicht schau dir mal die Schraube an, die das Schaltauge fixiert. Bei mir war sie so lang, dass sie wenn der Hinterbau korrekt festgezogen war am Kassettenabschlussring regelrecht gefräst hat. Effekt war eben auch das von dir beschriebene hängen bleiben. Schraube wurde mit Feile dann einfach um ein paar Gewindegänge gekürzt. Nun passt es!




Also ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem und als ich den Freilauf aufgemacht haben waren da Metallsplitter drinnen, die den wohl blockiert haben. Nachdem ich die entfernt habe läuft er ohne Probleme ... aber das darf doch eigentlich nicht sein oder ?!


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juli 2014)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> Irgendjmd ne Idee wo man Speichen für den Roam 50 Laufradsatz aus dem 9.0 EX herbekommt?



das habe ich vor 2 Monaten auch versucht. Sport-Import konnte nicht weiterhelfen und hat an den SRAM-Dealer-Service Tel. 0800/6646360 verwiesen. Laut deren Aussage waren die Speichen noch nicht lieferbar. Zumindest bekam ich den Tipp, dass es sich um Sapim Speichen handelt.

Habe mir schließlich "Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen gerade 280mm 2,0-2,3/0,9mm schwarz" besorgt, die sind 1mm kürzer als die verbauten. Getauscht habe ich aber noch nix, liegt nur als Ersatz hier rum.

Hast Du schon Speichen zerstört?
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit den Laufrädern, sehen zwar optisch nicht so stabil aus mit den dünnen/wenigen Speichen, haben aber bisher alles klaglos mitgemacht ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## seelenfrieden (27. Juli 2014)

Jo, hab mir eine abgerissen. War aber nicht die Schuld des Laufrades...  War etwas quer bei ner Landung. Mittlerweile durch eine Mavic Crossride Messerspeiche ersetzt . Passt also wieder.


----------



## ToppaHarley (27. Juli 2014)

@-Hauke- So etwas darf definitiv nicht passieren. Wäre jetzt nur mal interessant zu erfahren, ob die Schraube generell zu lang ist, oder ob Canyon von ihren Zulieferern Chargen der Schrauben erhalten hat, die stark in Längen variieren... Vll setze ich Montag mal eine Hinweismail an Canyon auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Größe:
bin selbst 196cm groß und würde nur ungern aufn 29er ausweichen müssen,
gibts hier jemand der auch 1,90+ hat und dem das Spectral .0 in L reicht?
Oder geht das gar nicht


----------



## Spectraltaeter (28. Juli 2014)

Kommt auf Deine Schrittlänge an.


----------



## MKAB (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab lange Beine, 94cm SL


----------



## Spectraltaeter (28. Juli 2014)

Könnte eng werden, würde ich vor Ort testen.


----------



## Chester81 (29. Juli 2014)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ich hab lange Beine, 94cm SL


Servus, bin 1,96 und SL 94, hab's 27.5 er in L und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Es könnte bei manchen Dingen etwas größer sein, aber es kommt auch immer auf den gewünschten Einsatzzweck an. Letztendlich wirst du dich mal draufssetzen oder besser eine Runde damit drehen müssen um es sicher sagen zu können. Bei mir hab ich nen etwas breiten Lenker, der jetzt noch dran kommt und für meine Touren geht's bis dato auch mit Lenkereinschlag. Mit'm Körpergewicht habe ich da leider mehr Probleme mit dem Dämpfer, der ist bei 96 kg schon am Limit, bzw. benötigt etwas Spacer Tuning damits nicht immer durchschlägt. Hoffe konnte helfen, sonst einfach spezifischer nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## MKAB (29. Juli 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> Servus, bin 1,96 und SL 94, hab's 27.5 er in L und bin eigentlich zufrieden...



Hey Chester, 1000 Dank für deine Infos 
Ich war heute zum Probefahren da und das 27.5er geht für _mich_ leider gar nicht. Die ham mich auch noch mal neu vermessen und meine SL ist sogar 98cm! Is aber nur halb so schlimm, denn ich bin das 8.9er gefahren und meine ganzen Vorbehalte gegen 29er haben sich praktisch in Luft aufgelöst: wendig, gut zu beschleunigen, ich bekomm das VR auch in die Luft fürn Manual, Bunnyhops gehen und die Sitzposition ist für mich aufm XL-Rahmen fantastisch 
Mir wurde nur ein längerer Vorbau (90 statt 70mm) empfohlen, da warte ich aber erstmal ab, war so auch schon super...

Insgesamt (trotz etwas Warterei) eine sehr positive Erfahrung, mein Berater war auch kompetent und geduldig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (29. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein schnelles Handy-Foto vom Spectral 8.9 XL mit Sattelhöhe für 196cm bei SL 98cm:


----------



## ToppaHarley (30. Juli 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> @-Hauke- So etwas darf definitiv nicht passieren. Wäre jetzt nur mal interessant zu erfahren, ob die Schraube generell zu lang ist, oder ob Canyon von ihren Zulieferern Chargen der Schrauben erhalten hat, die stark in Längen variieren... Vll setze ich Montag mal eine Hinweismail an Canyon auf...



Meine Mail hat folgende Antwort ausgelöst:

"[...] Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon entschieden haben. Wir möchten uns für den Hinweis mit der etwas zu langen Schaltaugenschraube bedanken. Dieser Hinweis wird an die entsprechenden Stellen weitergeleitet, um den Vorfall zu prüfen. [...] 

Mal schauen, ob dann iwann nochmal eine Stellungnahme bzw. ein Hinweis darauf kommt, dass etwas falsch läuft...


----------



## Luckboxx (1. August 2014)

Heute in der Mountainbike ...


----------



## knuspi (1. August 2014)

Mein Wunsch geht in Erfüllung, das neue Strive in Alu  Aber ich brauch doch garkein neues Bike


----------



## filiale (1. August 2014)

Man braucht immer neue Räder, jährlich. Warum ? Weil das so muß


----------



## marcotrainito (1. August 2014)

Ich bin auf die Ausstattungsvarianten des Spectral CF gespannt.


----------



## potzblitzer (1. August 2014)

Hm das wird ne harte Entscheidung zwischen Strive und Spectral


----------



## Flo4479 (1. August 2014)

Hallo Leute, würde gern mal nen Spectral mit Pike probefahren - also wenn mal jemand in der Nähe von Kassel / Göttingen oder in nem Park im Sauerland oder Harz ist bitte per PN melden .....   Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Man braucht immer neue Räder, jährlich. Warum ? Weil das so muß


Was wirds denn bei dir?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hm das wird ne harte Entscheidung zwischen Strive und Spectral


Gar nicht soo schwierig...wenn du weißt, was du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgäuhopper (2. August 2014)

zum Einbau längerer Dämpfer als 190x51:
geht nicht! Die Wippe 130mm hat einen Anschlag am Rahmendrehgelenk. Max 2mm mehr geht, dann kommt ein harter Anschlag. Absicht oder Schlamperei?

Pike 160:
absenkbar ist gut (+1cm), gefällt mir. Ohne Absenkung wollte ich nicht haben (+3cm). Leider bringen die Fox Dämpfer weit weniger wie die halben Listenpreise, so daß man gut aufzahlen muß für Rock Shox Produkte.

Gibt es einen Rockguard für die Schwinge wie beim Liteville? Im verblockten Gelände kratzt das  Schwingenende /Schaltwerk oft an Felsen/Steinen.


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Gar nicht soo schwierig...wenn du weißt, was du willst



Das was viele wollen - ein Bike für so gut wie alles eben  Da mein Schwerpunkt aber meistens auf eher kurzen, traillastigen Touren liegt wird es wohl eher was "spritziges" werden. Hab momentan so einige Favoriten im Kopf neben den Canyons...leider kann man nicht alle nebeneinander Probefahren, dann würd ich wahrscheinlich schneller eine Entscheidung treffen können.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das was viele wollen - ein Bike für so gut wie alles eben  Da mein Schwerpunkt aber meistens auf eher kurzen, traillastigen Touren liegt wird es wohl eher was "spritziges" werden. Hab momentan so einige Favoriten im Kopf neben den Canyons...leider kann man nicht alle nebeneinander Probefahren, dann würd ich wahrscheinlich schneller eine Entscheidung treffen können.


Mein neues musste ich auch ohne Probefahrt bestellen, da aus UK...auf den beiden Spectrals konnte ich in Koblenz über den Parkplatz rollen...habe meine Eindrücke auch hier im Thread gepostet, musst mal suchen.
Jedenfalls bin ich von der Geo meines neuen nach der ersten Tour mehr überzeugt, als vom Spectral ,) aber ich will nicht OT werden, wir sind ja hier im Canyon-Forum.)


----------



## -moRRis- (2. August 2014)

Flo4479 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, würde gern mal nen Spectral mit Pike probefahren - also wenn mal jemand in der Nähe von Kassel / Göttingen oder in nem Park im Sauerland oder Harz ist bitte per PN melden .....   Danke



spiele mit dem gleichen gedanken die 32 talas gegen eine pike gegen zu tauschen.... allerdings dann mit dpa und 150 mm federweg. mal sehen ob ich die fox noch gut weg bekomme.


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mein neues musste ich auch ohne Probefahrt bestellen, da aus UK...auf den beiden Spectrals konnte ich in Koblenz über den Parkplatz rollen...habe meine Eindrücke auch hier im Thread gepostet, musst mal suchen.
> Jedenfalls bin ich von der Geo meines neuen nach der ersten Tour mehr überzeugt, als vom Spectral ,) aber ich will nicht OT werden, wir sind ja hier im Canyon-Forum.)


Ah ok  würdest du sagen auf dem canyon Parkplatz rumrollen lohnt ne anfahrt von 500km? Kann man da aussagekräftige Erkenntnisse für sich gewinnen? Strichpunkt Geo und Rahmengrösse.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ah ok  würdest du sagen auf dem canyon Parkplatz rumrollen lohnt ne anfahrt von 500km? Kann man da aussagekräftige Erkenntnisse für sich gewinnen? Strichpunkt Geo und Rahmengrösse.


Ich finde es lohnt sich nur mit einem passenden/attraktiven Rahmenprogramm......andere/n Biker treffen, Tour fahren, grillen....nach KO...so könnt' es scho passen, find i 

Wo liegt jetzt nochmal punktgenau dein persönlicher "Knackpunkt"?


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

Also ich glaube der Knackpunkt ist dass ich gerne ein agiles wendiges Trailbike mit Reserven für "laufen lassen" bergab will. Das auch mal nen bikepark Besuch mitmacht (keine krassen Sachen aber halt die üblichen Abfahrten). Ich denke das spectral trifft hier an sich schon ganz gut rein. Komme aber vom Strive mit sattem Fahrwerk und will da nicht zu viel verlieren an Performance beim neuen. Es gibt wirklich einige Kandidaten die das Versprechen aber blind kaufen is halt immer so ne Sache bei der Summe...


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2014)

Also, von meinem persönlichen Eindruck her würde ich jetzt keines der Canyon 29er als typisch-agiles Trailbike bezeichnen...dafür scheint die Hinterbau-Geo doch ebbes zu lang  an deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall Kettenstrebe max 435mm suchen, jedenfalls erfahre ich gerade deutliche! Unterschiede zwischen 450 und 431mm und da ist das Spectral 29 mit 445mm doch sehr nahe am langen Ende..


----------



## filiale (2. August 2014)

Das Spectral ist aber ein AM und das Strive ein Enduro, da wirste immer Abstriche machen müssen wenn Du zwischen den Kategorien wechselst...auch wenn der Übergang zeitweilig fließend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also, von meinem persönlichen Eindruck her würde ich jetzt keines der Canyon 29er als typisch-agiles Trailbike bezeichnen...dafür scheint die Hinterbau-Geo doch ebbes zu lang  an deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall Kettenstrebe max 435mm suchen, jedenfalls erfahre ich gerade deutliche! Unterschiede zwischen 450 und 431mm und da ist das Spectral 29 mit 445mm doch sehr nahe am langen Ende..


Ich meinte auch das "kleinere" Spectral mit 27,5  ein 29er kommt für mich (169) sowieso nicht in Frage. ich bewege mich mit meinen Vermutungen auch nur in der Grauen threorie. Ohne probefahren ist es halt schwer wirklich ne fundierte Meinung zu kriegen. Aber es wird trotzdem ein Versender bike werden wahrscheinlich, mir sind die Händler einfach alle viel zu teuer für das was sie anbieten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. August 2014)

...hat mir auch nicht so zugesagt, musste aufgrund Größe/Schrittlänge L testen und da waren mir Steuerrohr und Radstand zu lang und das Lenken wirkte trotzdem irgendwie etwas "zappelig" war aber auch nur der Parkplatztest


----------



## allgäuhopper (3. August 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob ins Spectral 29 M eine 150mm Stütze passt (Einbautiefe ist größer), 125mm reicht mir nicht.
Der Schlauch hat gar keinen Platz im Sattelrohr zum verschieben der Stütze im Rohr, so daß der Schlauch dann unschön heraussteht.
Canyon hat eine starre Rohrschelle verbaut, so daß man zum montieren einer verstellbaren Rohrschelle den Sattelstützenschlauch aufmachen muß.


Was kommt in Frage - Kindshox Lev?

Nachtrag 04.08: verbaute 125er Stütze ist 420mm lang, dann sollte 150mm gehen (soweit existent in 30,9mm)


----------



## marcotrainito (3. August 2014)

So Step 1 des Umbaus ist erledigt. 32 KB Mirfe ist montiert. 
Jetzt ist meine Überlegung ob ich direkt den umwerfer samt Schaltzug entferne, oder nur den umwerfer demontiere und den Zug an beiden enden sichere. Hintergrund ist ein möglicher rückbau falls mir 1*10 nicht reicht. Weiß nicht genau wie gut sich so ein Zug durch den Rahmen legen lässt. Ich vermute es ist eine extreme frickelei. 
Des Weiteren steht die Montage des 42er Mirfe Ritzel noch aus.


----------



## filiale (3. August 2014)

Der Zug ist auch ohne liner problemlos von oben nach unten durchzuführen, rechne mal mit 2-3 Minuten bis Du ihn unten rausgefischt hast...das ist dann ne Sache der Kreativität und Geschicklichkeit...


----------



## marcotrainito (3. August 2014)

Ich bin nicht geduldig 
Danke für die Info. Dann ist es ja nicht so problematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (3. August 2014)

Da kommt mir gerade eine weitere Frage: Wenn ich nun den Umwerfer demontiere und dementsprechend auch den Schalthebel, würde ich gerne die Fernbedienung der Reverb auf die linke untere Seite verlegen. Geht das mit der vorhanden, auf der rechten Seite montierten, Matchmakerschelle? Denn aktuell ist sie ja rechts oben montiert.


----------



## mssc (3. August 2014)

Ja, geht.


----------



## marcotrainito (4. August 2014)

Danke sehr. Werde es die Tage ummontieren.


----------



## mfleschler (7. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem hier sehr viele das Spectral fahren, würdet ihr mir mit 1,84m und 80kg 29" oder 27,5" empfehlen? 29" wären momentan noch verfügbar. Ich fahre momentan ein Cannondale Sl Trail 1. Habe mir das Radon Slide 130 9.0 zusenden lassen, das ist schon geil aber in L riesig. Und irgendwie will ich einfach lieber ein Canyon...
Wenns geht würde ich nur single trails fahren aber geht natürlich nicht immer da in der Nähe wenig ist. Gestern sind wir den Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg gefahren, der ist schon heftig mit seinen Felsen und Wurzeln. Denke das ist dann zu wuselig für ein 29er oder was meint ihr?
Auf die neuen Spectral Modelle warten?


----------



## hometrails (7. August 2014)

Bei Canyon wird sich nächstes Jahr nicht soviel tun, außer dem Strive AL. Sonst halt bissl andere Ausstattung.

Bei 1,84 ist das Radon in L (20") zu groß, es sei denn du hast elendig lange Beine. Wenn du was von Tour bis Enduro light suchst, nimm das 29er Specki im M. Bist du dauerhaft abfahrtsorientiert, das 27,5er. Ich habe mit dem 29er noch nichts gehabt, was nicht fahrbar gewesen wäre. Okay, in verblockten, abfallenden Spitzkehren merkt man die bissl geringere Wendigkeit. Sonst wenig. Ich kann mit einer 2-fach Kurbel bei 27,5 nix anfangen. Bei 29 Zoll ist 22/36 durch den Abrollumfang ideal.

Oder warte auf der neue Slide 130 29.


----------



## mfleschler (7. August 2014)

Hi kevdd,

danke für deine Infos und Meinungen,
29er in M hört sich schon mal gut an, da wäre das Spectral 6.9 noch verfügbar.
Also die Strecke gestern hätte ich mir mit dem Slide 130 9.0 in L nicht vorstellen können. Dieser Wanderweg ist halt normalerweise nicht für Mountainbiker gedacht und dementsprechend heftig is er teilweise. Ich denke deine Lösung 29+M hört sich gut an. 27,5 und L würde warscheins auch noch gehen. Jemand andere Tipps/Meinungen?


----------



## hometrails (7. August 2014)

Die Laufradgröße hat doch nicht direkt einen Einfluss darauf, dass ein größerer bzw. kleinerer Rahmen benötigt wird.


----------



## hometrails (8. August 2014)

Mit dem 29er Specki bergab. Haus- und Hof-Trail. Einfach rollern lassen.


----------



## Glitschy (8. August 2014)

Also ich fahre das 27,5 in L mit 40mm Vorbau und finde das perfekt, bin 183 cm.


----------



## Skeletor23 (8. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte jemand ein Spectral 7.9 und 8.9 mal an der Waage hängen?
Ich traue den offiziellen Gewichtsangaben nie. Interessieren würde 
mich vor allem M und L?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (8. August 2014)

8.9 in L und grau hat genau die Werksangabe...


----------



## deralteser (9. August 2014)

So - ich hätte mal eine Frage an die werten Specki-Piloten hier im Forum

Welche Kurbellängen verbaut Canyon bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen? Auf der Canyon HP konnte ich leider nichts finden.

Edit: Bei M und L sinds 175mm.
Steht auf der HP unter Geometrie.


----------



## Jogi (9. August 2014)

deralteser schrieb:


> So - ich hätte mal eine Frage an die werten Specki-Piloten hier im Forum
> 
> Welche Kurbellängen verbaut Canyon bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen? Auf der Canyon HP konnte ich leider nichts finden.
> 
> ...


9.0 EX in M: 170mm


----------



## Stone52 (14. August 2014)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier und weiß nicht genau ob das hier rein gehört !? 

Ich habe vor ca. 1 Monat ein Spectral 9.0 Sl erworben, und ich bin 
absolut begeistert ! Es macht mega Freude mit dem Bike kleine Touren 
aber ebbend gerade den Trail zu genießen. 

Nun meine Frage, wie leichtgängig muss das Vorderrad drehen und 
ebenso die Pedale !? Ich frage weil ein Bekannter von mir der selbst 
mal Räder verkauft b.z.w. gewartet hat. Nach seiner Aussage muss 
so ein Vorderrad wenn man dem etwas Schwung gibt noch einige Zeit 
leicht nachlaufen. Dies ist nicht der Fall und auch die Pedale sind in 
seine Augen viel zu schwergängig. 

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen das bei solch einem Rad in 
dieser Preisklasse es schon Probleme mit den Lagern gibt ! 

Was sagt Ihr ?


----------



## filiale (14. August 2014)

dein kumpel hat recht.das rad muß sich noch ne zeit lang drehen.aber wenn er ahnung hat warum repariert er es dann nicht ?ich vermute das nur die beläge schleifen.also eine reine einstellungssache.
wenn die pedale schwer gehen mußte mal die kette runter machen um zu checken ob es das tretlager oder der antrieb ist.


----------



## Jogi (15. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> dein kumpel hat recht.das rad muß sich noch ne zeit lang drehen.aber wenn er ahnung hat warum repariert er es dann nicht ?ich vermute das nur die beläge schleifen.also eine reine einstellungssache.
> wenn die pedale schwer gehen mußte mal die kette runter machen um zu checken ob es das tretlager oder der antrieb ist.


Was haben die Pedale mit der Kette zu tun? Wenn sich die Pedale schwer drehen, sitzen die Dichtungen evtl. stramm.
Vielleicht meint er aber doch die Kurbel???


----------



## filiale (15. August 2014)

Wir wissen ja nicht ob er die Pedale oder die Kurbel oder den Antrieb meint...daher ist das alles nur ins Blaue geschossen...


----------



## Chester81 (18. August 2014)

Hat eigentlich jmd. schon ein Volume Tuning Kit in den Dämpfer verbaut (Fox)? Ist es wirklich so effektiv wie es heißt und hat jmd. vll. noch den größten Spacer übrig, bzw. Interesse an den Kleineren.


----------



## varadero (18. August 2014)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir ein Spectral AL 29 kaufen, bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher.
Zwar haben mir zwei user hier schon geholfen, jedoch waren die Antworten genau gegensätzlich.
Ich bin 174cm groß, habe aber eine SL von 86 cm.
Bisher bin ich Größe M gefahren, musste dabei aber die Sattelstütze extrem weit ausziehen und hatte dann eine rel. große Sattelüberhöhung (wenn ich nicht einen sehr steilen Vorbau montiert habe).

Ich tendiere daher jetzt zu einem Modell der Größe L (wovon mir die CANYON holine aber abrät).
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone52 (18. August 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Was haben die Pedale mit der Kette zu tun? Wenn sich die Pedale schwer drehen, sitzen die Dichtungen evtl. stramm.
> Vielleicht meint er aber doch die Kurbel???



Es geht ausschließlich um die Pedale ! Verstehe auch nicht was das mit dem Antrieb zu tun haben soll. 
Fakt ist beim Vorderrad war die Bremse schuld, eingestellt, jetzt läuft es leichtgäng !


----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. August 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Spectral AL 29 kaufen, bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher.
> Zwar haben mit zwei user hier schon geholfen, jedoch waren die Antworten genau gegensätzlich.
> ...


Würde definitiv zu M raten, im Zweifelsfall vor Ort testen.


----------



## varadero (18. August 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Würde definitiv zu M raten, im Zweifelsfall vor Ort testen.


Vor Ort Testen würde ich gerne, scheidet aber leider wegen ca. 660km Anfahrt aus. :-(


----------



## blackbike__ (18. August 2014)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Spectral AL 29 kaufen, bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße unsicher.
> Zwar haben mir zwei user hier schon geholfen, jedoch waren die Antworten genau gegensätzlich.
> ...



Ganz klar: M! Ich fahre M und bin 182 bei einer Schrittlänge von 88. Keine Übermäßige Sattelüberhöhung, ich hab zwar die 27.5 Variante, die Sitzrohrlänge ist aber identisch (Oberrohr sogar kürzer als bei 29). Bei mir ist M schön klein und handlich, was ich sehr mag. Du bist ja nochmal deutlich kleiner, da wird M gar nicht mehr sooo handlich sein.


----------



## blackbike__ (18. August 2014)

Seit Freitag stolze Besitzerin eines Spectral . Ich muss jetzt hier mal kurz eine Jubelarie loslassen, das Rädchen ist ja sowas von klasse!
Bergauf ist die Geometrie der Oberhammer: vorher hatte ich mir ein wenig Sorgen über das Bergauffahren mit 140 MM Federweg gemacht, völlig unbegründet, im Gegenteil: ich musste noch nie so wenig auf die Sattelspitze rutschen, wie bei diesem Rad - der steile Sitzwinkel und der flache Lenkwinkel führen in Kombination dazu, dass das Spectral im steilen Anstieg unglaublich ruhig berghochläuft und das Voderrad echt am Boden klebt (die Talasfunktion hatte Canyon sich echt sparen können).
Bergrunter fehlte mir dann plötzlich jegliches Gefühl für Geschwindigkeit, weil das Rädchen einfach so smooth über alles hinweggleitet, dass der Untergrund im Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad kaum spürbar ist. Und der Grip der Reifen gibt runter ordentlich Sicherheit. Schneller ist man damit definitiv - ich hoffe, dass ich mich auch das ein oder andere zu fahren traue, was vorher nicht ging.
In Spitzkehren merkt man den Lenkwinkel und die größeren Laufräder, da ist ein wendiges 26" Rad bisschen leichter zu handeln, muss man halt bisschen üben 
Der Rahmen ist übrigens extrem kurz (ich hab noch deutlich weniger gemessen, als die 58 cm in M von Canyon), mir kommt das entgegen, da ich kurzen Oberkörper und sehr kurze Arme habe und ohnehin eher verspielte Räder mag.
Fazit: ich geb's nie wieder her und jetzt will ich endlich Sonne zum fahren


----------



## bajcca (18. August 2014)

Ich fahre mit 1,8m und 86 cm Schrittlänge das 29 er Spectral in M, keine Sattelüberhöhung, ich habe den Vorbau sogar negativ montiert, das passt für mich optimal. Ich hatte auch immer das Problem, dass beim 26er eine zu starke Sattelüberhöhung beim m war, mit dem 29 er kann ich nun einen M Rahmen fahren. Normale Spitzkehren, ohne Umsetzen, gehen überraschend gut.
Fazit: nach über 3 Monate Einsatz bin ich nach wie vor begeistert von dem Bike. 
Nächste Woche geht es damit auf Alpencross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (18. August 2014)

Na, wenn die Spitzkehren mit dem 29-er gehen, ist das Bike bei mir vermutlich dann doch nicht der limitierende Faktor (ich habs befürchtet ;-)
Viel Spaß beim Alpencross, meiner ist leider schon vorbei (noch mit dem alten Rädchen...)


----------



## bajcca (18. August 2014)

@blackbike
Das mit dem Spitzkehren geht auch erst seit diesem Jahr, spannenderweise habe ich es erst mit dem 29er geschafft, irgendwie hat es Klick gemacht bei einem Technikkurs. Überhaupt traue ich mir viel mehr, bin viel sicherer beim Ausprobieren.
Freu mich schon auf den AX, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen!
Dir weiter viel Spaß mit Deinem Spectral,


----------



## filiale (18. August 2014)

M bei 1*74* nicht 1*84* und SL86 ist schon extrem langbeinig (Du hast ohne Schuhe gemessen ?). L wäre für den Sattelstützenauszug perfekt, aber Dein Oberkörper ist zu kurz für L und hast dann ein Liegerad. Mach Dir lieber nen Lenker mit 40mm rise dran, oder, noch viel besser, verkaufe die Gabel vom Neurad und kaufe Dir eine Neue auf dem freien Markt und lassen den Gabelschaft länger. Das sieht besser aus als ein 30 oder 40 Grad Vorbau.


----------



## 1georg1969 (18. August 2014)

@bajcca:  Wie sieht es mit dem 29´er in Größe M mit ganz engen Spitzkehren UND Hinterradumsetzen aus? Geht das leicht, oder eher schwergängig?

Schwanke noch selbst zwischen  Spectral in 27,5 und 29 (beides wäre in Größe M). Immer diese Entscheidungen)


----------



## 1georg1969 (18. August 2014)

An alle anderen 29 er Spectral Fahrer(innen) die von 26er auf 29er gewechselt haben und den jeweiligen Hometrail mit beiden gefahren sind. Kommt das 29er um "normale" Spitzkehren (die gerade so OHNE Umsetzen mit dem 26er zu fahren gehen) genau so gut herum wie  26er oder müßte man da beim 29er schon Umsetzen?


----------



## hometrails (18. August 2014)

Kommt drauf an, von welchem 26er man kam. Klar ist auch das Versetzen vom Hinterrad mit anderen Bikes leichter.

Insgesamt ist das Spectral für ein 29er richtig gut wendig. Ich hatte noch nichts, was nicht geht. Durch Spitzkehren kommt man sogar für ein 29er sehr gut gefahren/gelenkt.

Auch wenn wahrscheinlich für ein richtiges Fazit die Fahrzeit zu kurz war: Als ich das Spectral bestellt hatte, konnte ich zwischenzeitlich ein 29er Cube Stereo HPC 140 fahren. Danach war ich kurz davor, das Spectral wieder abzubestellen, da ich dachte 29 Zoll sind nix für mich. Ein Glück habe ich es nicht getan.  Das Cube hat sich richtig wie nen Bulldozer angefühlt. Sicher ein tolles Fahrwerk (konnte ich nicht ausgiebig testen), aber das Fahrverhalten war einfach recht starr. Die Agilität ist beim Spectral näher an kleinen Laufrädern.


----------



## bajcca (18. August 2014)

@1georg1969 
Ich kann nicht umsetzen, d.h. für mich fahrbare Spitzkehren (echte Kehren) kann ich mit dem 29er fahren. Ob 26er deutlich besser geht, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann es erst seit diesem Jahr, da ich vorher immer mental blockiert war und es mit meinem alten Nerve in L nicht geschafft habe. Habe jetzt dieses Jahr viel trainiert und jetzt klappt es schon ganz gut. Für mich als S2 Tourenfahrer ist das Spectral super geeignet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

bajcca schrieb:


> @1georg1969
> Ich kann es erst seit diesem Jahr, da ich vorher immer mental blockiert war...Habe jetzt dieses Jahr viel trainiert.


Das sind die beiden passenden Schuhe 



bajcca schrieb:


> @1georg1969
> Für mich als S2 Tourenfahrer ist das Spectral super geeignet.


Sign.


----------



## varadero (18. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> M bei 1*74* nicht 1*84* und SL86 ist schon extrem langbeinig (Du hast ohne Schuhe gemessen ?).


174cm/86cm sind schon richtig:



(hatte bis jetzt viele Spacer und einen VRO Vorbau)



> L wäre für den Sattelstützenauszug perfekt, aber Dein Oberkörper ist zu kurz für L und hast dann ein Liegerad. Mach Dir lieber nen Lenker mit 40mm rise dran, oder, noch viel besser, verkaufe die Gabel vom Neurad und kaufe Dir eine Neue auf dem freien Markt und lassen den Gabelschaft länger. Das sieht besser aus als ein 30 oder 40 Grad Vorbau.


Na mal schauen, habe jetzt ein M bestellt.

Danke für alle Komentare!!!


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. August 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jmd. schon ein Volume Tuning Kit in den Dämpfer verbaut (Fox)? Ist es wirklich so effektiv wie es heißt und hat jmd. vll. noch den größten Spacer übrig, bzw. Interesse an den Kleineren.


Würde mich auch interessieren. Sonst kommt evtl nen rs monarch rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orca_1 (19. August 2014)

-


----------



## Chester81 (19. August 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Sonst kommt evtl nen rs monarch rein...


Monarch Debonair hatte ich auch überlegt, gerade bei den recht adäquaten Preisen im Netz. Ein Volume Spacer muss da aber wohl auch noch rein und ob man ein gutes, passendes Setup fürs Spectral bekommt.
Wollte Ende des Jahres, wenn mal wieder mehr Zeit zum Schrauben und Geld vorhanden ist vorne eh auf ne Pike umbauen, daher wäre der RS Dämpfer doppelt interessant.
Welche Spacergröße würdest du denn benötigen.


----------



## filiale (19. August 2014)

orca...theoretisch muss ein M bei dir genial passen.eventuell hast du die neigung zu sportlichkeit und somit zum langen gestreckten sitzen.beim am/enduro sitzt man aber eher aufrechter.je kleiner desto wendiger.das 27.5 in M müsste es sein.aber alle theorie ist fürn arsch wenn du dich nicht wohl fühlst.vergleiche doch die geodaten mit deinem cannondale.das weisste genau was los ist.


----------



## 1georg1969 (19. August 2014)

@ Blackbike:
wieviel mm beträgt bei Dir die gemessene horizontale Oberrohrlänge bei Deinem Spectral 27,5 in Größe M?


----------



## blackbike__ (19. August 2014)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> @ Blackbike:
> wieviel mm beträgt bei Dir die gemessene horizontale Oberrohrlänge bei Deinem Spectral 27,5 in Größe M?


ich hab 565 mm gemessen - was mich wundert: die drecksblättchentests (in der mountainbike war das spectral zweimal drin) kolportieren auch jeweils die von canyon angegebenen 580 mm, vielleicht bin ich zu doof zum messen?
fakt ist: ich hatte noch nie einen rahmen der sooo kurz baut, beim test "ellbogen an sattelspitze" bin ich mit den fingerspitzen am lenker, trotz 70 mm vorbau. bei meinen bisherigen rädern (z.b. 2009-er nerve xc in m) ist da noch mindestens 'ne handbreit platz.
ich finde den kurzen rahmen genial, eigentlich wünsche ich mir sowas seit jahren. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die irriitationen bzgl. der richtigen größe in den beiträgen drüber genau daher rühren. irgendwo (drecksblättchen?) hab ich gelesen, dass der 2015-er rahmen etwas länger werden soll, war für mich ein grund, jetzt noch zu kaufen.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. August 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jmd. schon ein Volume Tuning Kit in den Dämpfer verbaut (Fox)? Ist es wirklich so effektiv wie es heißt und hat jmd. vll. noch den größten Spacer übrig, bzw. Interesse an den Kleineren.





ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Sonst kommt evtl nen rs monarch rein...





Chester81 schrieb:


> Monarch Debonair hatte ich auch überlegt, gerade bei den recht adäquaten Preisen im Netz. Ein Volume Spacer muss da aber wohl auch noch rein und ob man ein gutes, passendes Setup fürs Spectral bekommt.
> Wollte Ende des Jahres, wenn mal wieder mehr Zeit zum Schrauben und Geld vorhanden ist vorne eh auf ne Pike umbauen, daher wäre der RS Dämpfer doppelt interessant.
> Welche Spacergröße würdest du denn benötigen.



Ich habe den Spacer vor  einiger Zeit getauscht, siehe auch hier:

Canyon Spectral 29

Fazit bisher:
Ich kaufe keinen DebonAir, der Fox funktioniert super und nun auch mit genug Progression, das war mein grösstes Problem. Im original Zusatnd hatte ich bei Drops über 1m ständig Durchschläge, des weiteren hing ich immer zu tief im Federweg, nun ist alles prima. Natürlich hat der DebonAir mehr Reserven, aber da Specki für mich ein Do-it-all Bike ist und kein DHer spare ich mir das Mehrgewicht zZt gerne.

Wenn jemand die anderen Spacer haben möchte -> PN an mich


----------



## Saarmtbler (19. August 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich der Sprung vom Spectral 6.0 auf 7.0 lohnt?


----------



## 1georg1969 (19. August 2014)

blackbike__ schrieb:


> ich hab 565 mm gemessen - was mich wundert: die drecksblättchentests (in der mountainbike war das spectral zweimal drin) kolportieren auch jeweils die von canyon angegebenen 580 mm, vielleicht bin ich zu doof zum messen?
> fakt ist: ich hatte noch nie einen rahmen der sooo kurz baut, beim test "ellbogen an sattelspitze" bin ich mit den fingerspitzen am lenker, trotz 70 mm vorbau. bei meinen bisherigen rädern (z.b. 2009-er nerve xc in m) ist da noch mindestens 'ne handbreit platz.
> ich finde den kurzen rahmen genial, eigentlich wünsche ich mir sowas seit jahren. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die irriitationen bzgl. der richtigen größe in den beiträgen drüber genau daher rühren. irgendwo (drecksblättchen?) hab ich gelesen, dass der 2015-er rahmen etwas länger werden soll, war für mich ein grund, jetzt noch zu kaufen.



@ blackbike:

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.

Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung: bin das Spectral 27,5 in Größe m einen Tag auf Mallorca gefahren und beim schnellen Nachmessen der "horizontalen" Oberrohrlänge bin ich auch nur auf ca. 570 mm gekommen. Kam eigentlich ganz gut damit zurecht, allerdings waren der Sattel komplett nach hinten geschoben und ein 80´er Vorbau montiert. War halt seeeehr viel kompakter als gewohnt darauf unterwegs. Handling und Bergaabperformance waren allerdings genial....ich warte jetzt erstmal ab um wie viele mm das Oberrohr beim 2015 er Modell länger wird. 
Oder weiß da jemand schon näheres?


----------



## gxxr (19. August 2014)

So, auch nach 3 Monaten war ich mit der Elixir 5 nicht glücklich. Bremsleistung war ausreichend, aber dieses ständige Singen der Scheiben, das Rubbeln und kratzen beim Bremsen - da geht das ganze Premiumfeeling verloren, man fühlt sich wie auf einem Baumarktrad  

Hab daher gestern die XT-Bremse bestellt, inkl. Adapter wie in diesem Thread beschrieben. Soweit so gut.
Was mir jetzt aber noch unklar ist: Brauche ich noch einen Adapter für die i-spec-Befestigung am Lenker (Brems+Schalthebel gemeinsam), oder funktioniert das out-of-the-box?
Die Reverb muss dann ja separat montiert werden - brauche ich hier eine separate Schelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. August 2014)

blackbike__ schrieb:


> ich hab 565 mm gemessen - was mich wundert: die drecksblättchentests (in der mountainbike war das spectral zweimal drin) kolportieren auch jeweils die von canyon angegebenen 580 mm, vielleicht bin ich zu doof zum messen?
> fakt ist: ich hatte noch nie einen rahmen der sooo kurz baut, beim test "ellbogen an sattelspitze" bin ich mit den fingerspitzen am lenker, trotz 70 mm vorbau. bei meinen bisherigen rädern (z.b. 2009-er nerve xc in m) ist da noch mindestens 'ne handbreit platz.
> ich finde den kurzen rahmen genial, eigentlich wünsche ich mir sowas seit jahren. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die irriitationen bzgl. der richtigen größe in den beiträgen drüber genau daher rühren. irgendwo (drecksblättchen?) hab ich gelesen, dass der 2015-er rahmen etwas länger werden soll, war für mich ein grund, jetzt noch zu kaufen.



ne hand breit ist aber schon sehr sehr viel, eigentlich sind 2-3 finger die richtung in die die meisten gehen. bei mir ist es sogar nur 1 finger.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2014)

2015er Modelle sind nun auf der Homepage


----------



## Jogi (19. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 2015er Modelle sind nun auf der Homepage


Interessant
Das EX jetzt mit Pike und CC DBInline und die Rahmen sind in der Länge etwas gewachsen

Edit: grad entdeckt: jetzt gibts ja ein 7.0EX das preislich ganz interessant ist. Wenn ich nicht bereits das 9.0EX hätte....


----------



## blackbike__ (19. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ne hand breit ist aber schon sehr sehr viel, eigentlich sind 2-3 finger die richtung in die die meisten gehen. bei mir ist es sogar nur 1 finger.


ich weiß, hab halt kurzen oberkörper + ultra kurze arme, da lässt sich das kaum vermeiden (wobei, in den 90-gern als ich so anfing mit der bikerei, fuhr man so was ja ohnehin...), deshalb bin ich ja so froh übers kurze spectral


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. August 2014)

...ich möchte Specki auch kein Stück länger haben, finde es für mich perfekt....


----------



## bennZ37 (19. August 2014)

hi,

hat von euch zufaellig schon jemand in seinem Spectral 7.0 Beläge von Koolstop in seine Elixir 5 gebaut? Hatte bisher immer Formula Bremsen, da hatte ich nie Probleme. Bei der Elixir schleifen die Beläge so stark dass das Rad wenn ich es andrehe nicht mal ne ganze Umdrehung schafft.
Was kann man da machen? So lange fahren bis es schleiffrei ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (19. August 2014)

bennZ37 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hat von euch zufaellig schon jemand in seinem Spectral 7.0 Beläge von Koolstop in seine Elixir 5 gebaut? Hatte bisher immer Formula Bremsen, da hatte ich nie Probleme. Bei der Elixir schleifen die Beläge so stark dass das Rad wenn ich es andrehe nicht mal ne ganze Umdrehung schafft.
> Was kann man da machen? So lange fahren bis es schleiffrei ist?



Dann kannst Du wahrscheinlich die Bremskolben nicht weit genug zurück drücken, weil zu viel Bremsflüssigkeit im System ist. Zur schnellen Abhilfe kannst Du beim zurückdrücken der Bremskolben die Entlüftungsschraube im Bremssattel etwas lösen und ein Paar Tropfen rausdrücken . Besser wäre es natürlich die Bremse zu entlüften bzw. die Bremsflüssigkeit zu wechseln.


----------



## Ridecanyon (20. August 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Interessant
> Das EX jetzt mit Pike und CC DBInline und die Rahmen sind in der Länge etwas gewachsen
> 
> Edit: grad entdeckt: jetzt gibts ja ein 7.0EX das preislich ganz interessant ist. Wenn ich nicht bereits das 9.0EX hätte....


Interessant, aber auch teurer geworden...
Die kettenführung wäre interessant, die Bohrung dafür ist ja schon vorhanden.


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. August 2014)

Chester81 schrieb:


> Monarch Debonair hatte ich auch überlegt, gerade bei den recht adäquaten Preisen im Netz. Ein Volume Spacer muss da aber wohl auch noch rein und ob man ein gutes, passendes Setup fürs Spectral bekommt.
> Wollte Ende des Jahres, wenn mal wieder mehr Zeit zum Schrauben und Geld vorhanden ist vorne eh auf ne Pike umbauen, daher wäre der RS Dämpfer doppelt interessant.
> Welche Spacergröße würdest du denn benötigen.


Ich hab keine Ahnung... Wiege inkl Ausrüstung an die 100kg und fahre schon eher sportlich, da ich aus dem Downhill komme... Welchen Spacer braucht man da wohl?


----------



## 1georg1969 (21. August 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen an die Spectral 29´er Fahrer(innen):

1)  Anfälligkeit der Farbe „Frost“ (weiß matt) gegenüber Steinchenschläge am Unterrohr bzw. Scheuern von Kabeln am Steuerrohr? Ist der   
	 Lack  übermäßig empfindlich?

2)  Kommt bei Radgröße „M“ bei versehentlicher nichtmittiger Fußstellung (d.h. der Mittelfuß steht auf der Pedalachse, betrifft Flatpedals) bei 
	 horizontaler Pedalstellung die Fußspitzen mit dem Vorderrad in die Quere?

3)  Auf der aktuellen Canyon Homepage steht (noch) nichts von den neuen Spectral
	 AL 29´er 2015´er Modellen. Kommen in 2015 noch neue (d.h. mit neuer Ausstattung) Modelle

							ODER

	 läuft das Spectral gar mit den 2014 Modellen aus und die 29´er Reihe wird eingestellt. Weiß da jemand vielleicht was?

Vielen Dank vorab schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Beta_Virus (23. August 2014)

Hey Leute!

Nachdem ich mein altes Canyon Nerve ES nun endgültig in den Ruhestand schicken will hab ich vor mir als Nachfolger das 2015er Spectral AL 8.0 EX zu holen.
Weil ich nur ne Frage zur Größe hab schreib ichs mal in den 2014er Thread, in L entspricht sich die Größe ja praktisch (bis auf das etwas längere Oberrohr im 2015er)

Ich bin 194cm, Schrittlänge 92cm bei 80kg. Bei den neuen Bikes gibts ja auch wieder XL, was denkt ihr, wär das was für mich?

Im Moment fahre ich das Nerve ES 7 von 2007 in L und bin von der Größe her recht zufrieden, find aber keine Geometrietabellen davon mehr und das Spectral fällt ja wohl eher klein aus.

Wär top wenn sich jemand mit meiner Körpergröße findet und was dazu sagen kann wie sich sein Spectral in L so fährt 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## allgäuhopper (23. August 2014)

Hallo, habe mit 1,80 80cm Schritt ein 29er in M gekauft, ist ziemlich klein. -> xl


----------



## Beta_Virus (23. August 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mir kommen die Sprünge nach oben aber relativ groß vor, da ist der Unterschied zwischen M und L auch ned besonders klein.
Beim 2015er XL ist das Oberrohr mal schlappe 47mm länger als beim 2014er L und auch das Sitzrohr ist auch gleich 40mm länger. Soweit ich das einschätzen kann ist das doch ordentlich. Die Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zum 2014er wohl eh gestreckter.
Grad im Moment passt mir mein Nerve ES in 20" recht gut, kleiner sollts aber ned ausfallen, auch wenn ich eher auf ein wendigeres Handling steh. Hat da zufälligerweise jemand noch Geometriedaten davon?
Ich werd auf jeden Fall am Montag mal bei Canyon anrufen, vielleicht findet sich aber auch jemand im Forum der mit seiner Größe aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann obs mit L knapp wird.


----------



## Mountsven (24. August 2014)

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemand der von nerve al+ auf spectral umgestiegen ist? Habe soviel umbauten an meinem al+ 6.0 vor das das kommende spectral 8.0 evtl. die bessere Lösung wäre. Was denkt ihr was der Hobel noch wert ist aus 2013? (Wenig Gefahren wegen Auslandsaufenthalt )
Oder würdet ihr abraten da zu 27.5 nicht viel Unterschied ist? Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden..


----------



## Badsimson (24. August 2014)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich jemand der von nerve al+ auf spectral umgestiegen ist? Habe soviel umbauten an meinem al+ 6.0 vor das das kommende spectral 8.0 evtl. die bessere Lösung wäre. Was denkt ihr was der Hobel noch wert ist aus 2013? (Wenig Gefahren wegen Auslandsaufenthalt )
> Oder würdet ihr abraten da zu 27.5 nicht viel Unterschied ist? Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden..



Ja! Ich bin von AL+ auf Spectral umgestiegen und es ist aufjedenfall der Hammer! Ok, meins ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz so wie gekauft aber, du wirst es nicht bereuen !
Was dein Bike noch wert ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meins hatte ich 5 Monate später schon wieder verkauft bevor canyon die Preise runtergesetzt hatte.


----------



## Dice8 (24. August 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ja! Ich bin von AL+ auf Spectral umgestiegen und es ist aufjedenfall der Hammer! Ok, meins ist jetzt nicht mehr ganz so wie gekauft aber, du wirst es nicht bereuen !
> Was dein Bike noch wert ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meins hatte ich 5 Monate später schon wieder verkauft bevor canyon die Preise runtergesetzt hatte.



Sicher das es sooooo ein Unterschied ist? Die Rahmen Geo ist ja fast identisch bis auf die größeren Räder. Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen das die größeren Räder das mega "WOW-Erlebnis" sind.
Mich würde auf jedenfall interessieren was für dich der Mehrgewinn ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (24. August 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage:hab aus meiner Fox Talas Evolution am 7.0er mal die Luft raus gelassen und den max Federweg gemessen. Sind nur 12,5cm, weiter kann ich die Gabel nicht einfedern... Bei euch auch so?


----------



## BikeTheRocker (24. August 2014)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:hab aus meiner Fox Talas Evolution am 7.0er mal die Luft raus gelassen und den max Federweg gemessen. Sind nur 12,5cm, weiter kann ich die Gabel nicht einfedern... Bei euch auch so?


----------



## BikeTheRocker (24. August 2014)

nö, die Gabel ist mir bei einem Sprung schon mal komplett durchgefedert. Gummiring war ganz oben.


----------



## Ridecanyon (24. August 2014)

BikeTheRocker schrieb:


> nö, die Gabel ist mir bei einem Sprung schon mal komplett durchgefedert. Gummiring war ganz oben.


Sorry mein Fehler, der Marsh Guard blockiert die letzten 1,5cm... Sowas doofes!


----------



## Mountsven (25. August 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Sicher das es sooooo ein Unterschied ist? Die Rahmen Geo ist ja fast identisch bis auf die größeren Räder. Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen das die größeren Räder das mega "WOW-Erlebnis" sind.
> Mich würde auf jedenfall interessieren was für dich der Mehrgewinn ist.


Mich auch  davon abgesehen ist an dem 2015er 8.0 alles dran was ich möchte außer der pike. Nur welche? Sa oder dp?


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Mich auch  davon abgesehen ist an dem 2015er 8.0 alles dran was ich möchte außer der pike. Nur welche? Sa oder dp?


Die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch ob sa oder dp. Generell würde ich die dp wegen der Absenkung vorziehen da ich diese bei steilen Anstiegen nicht missen möchte. Ist die dp Luftfeder deutlich oder überhaupt schlechter als die der sa?
Mit meinem AL+ bin ich sehr zufrieden und finde aktuell keinen Grund auf ein Spectral zu wechseln.

26 ain't dead!


----------



## Jogi (25. August 2014)

Hab ja an meinem 2014er 9.0ex ne SA und hab die Absenkung bisher noch nicht vermisst, selbst an steilen Rampen.



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

Ohne Absenkung geht es auf jedenfall auch. Nur mit Absenkung bin ich doch noch ne Ecke schneller im Uphill.


----------



## Stefan1992 (25. August 2014)

hallo, habe mir vor nicht ganz einem jahr ein hartail gekauft. nach langer zeit ohne bike, war das schon was tolles. obwohl ich nicht extrem viel mtb fahre, möchte ich trotzdem auf ein fully umsteigen. das spectral 7.0 ex 2015 gefällt mir sehr gut, und wäre preislich noch im rahmen.

was würdet ihr bei 182 & 87-88cm sl empfehlen? m oder doch l(möchte mein hartail dann verkaufen und soll als allrounder bis s2, max. s3 herhalten). also tagestouren, feierabendrunde etc. im voralpengebiet; zwei bikes ist platztechnisch nicht möglich(und möchte ich mir auch nicht leisten).

und sry für rechtschreibung, groß/klein, smartphone ..

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (25. August 2014)

Würde ein M nehmen.


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

Mit deiner Körpergröße steckst du zwischen M und L. Ich persönlich würde (immer) den kleineren Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. August 2014)

...man kann sich bei Canyon gut zur Größe beraten lassen. Auch telefonisch! Ich würde dir mehr oder weniger doch zum L raten, weil das Spectral doch kompakter ausfällt als andere Bikes. Wenn dein Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt wäre ein zu kleiner Rahmen fatal.

Aber vielleicht solltest du hier doch nicht auf alle Forum-Stimmen hören, die einen oftmals mehr als verwirren können, sondern wirklich bei Canyon anrufen oder vorbeischauen.


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> ...man kann sich bei Canyon gut zur Größe beraten lassen. Auch telefonisch! Ich würde dir mehr oder weniger doch zum L raten, weil das Spectral doch kompakter ausfällt als andere Bikes. Wenn dein Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt wäre ein zu kleiner Rahmen fatal.
> 
> Aber vielleicht solltest du hier doch nicht auf alle Forum-Stimmen hören, die einen oftmals mehr als verwirren können, sondern wirklich bei Canyon anrufen oder vorbeischauen.



Generell gebe ich dir Recht. Am sichersten kann man sich sein wenn man beide Größen auf nem Trail fahren konnte.


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. August 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Generell gebe ich dir Recht. Am sichersten kann man sich sein wenn man beide Größen auf nem Trail fahren konnte.



Das wäre natürlich am Sichersten... aber in den Genuss bin ich vor durchgeführten Neuradkäufen leider noch nie gekommen... :/ 
Allerdings habe ich mich so auch mal glücklicherweise gegen Specialized entschieden!


----------



## blackbike__ (25. August 2014)

Stefan1992 schrieb:


> hallo, habe mir vor nicht ganz einem jahr ein hartail gekauft. nach langer zeit ohne bike, war das schon was tolles. obwohl ich nicht extrem viel mtb fahre, möchte ich trotzdem auf ein fully umsteigen. das spectral 7.0 ex 2015 gefällt mir sehr gut, und wäre preislich noch im rahmen.
> 
> was würdet ihr bei 182 & 87-88cm sl empfehlen? m oder doch l(möchte mein hartail dann verkaufen und soll als allrounder bis s2, max. s3 herhalten). also tagestouren, feierabendrunde etc. im voralpengebiet; zwei bikes ist platztechnisch nicht möglich(und möchte ich mir auch nicht leisten).
> 
> ...


Wir haben exakt die gleiche Größe und Beinlänge. Ich fahre seit 10 Tagen ein Spectral in M. Ich finde es genial in der Größe, hatte aber auch schon immer eine Vorliebe für kleine verspielte Rahmen. Das Spectral 2014 baut extrem kurz, das 2015-er ist wohl etwas länger. Was fährst Du denn beim jetzigen Bike für eine Größe, das kann ja auch schon ein Hinweis sein, was besser für Dich ist. 
Mir wäre es in L wohl deutlich zu unhandlich aber theoretisch "passen" tun bei Deinen Maßen beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

Gut das erwähnt wird das die 2015er länger als die 2014er Modelle sind. Hatte nur die Geo von den 2014er Modellen im Kopf und somit meinen Beitrag verfasst. Bei den 2015er Modellen würde ich definitv kein L nehmen bei 182cm.

Bei L beträgt der Reach 455! Das finde ich sehr lang bei einer Größe von 182cm! Beim M die 430 sind noch ok.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (25. August 2014)

Kann mir irgendwer erklären wie es sein kann, das der Reach und die Oberrohrlänge von 2014 zu 2015 gewachsen und der Radstand geschrumpft ist. In meinen Augen muss den da doch ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, oder wir mittlerweile anders gemessen?!


----------



## lantama (25. August 2014)

Die Kettenstreben zB baut man aktuell gerne kürzer


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (25. August 2014)

lantama schrieb:


> Die Kettenstreben zB baut man aktuell gerne kürzer



Die Kettenstreben sind bei dem 2015er Spectral nach wie vor 430 mm lang und auch die restlichen Geometriedaten unterscheiden sich nur minimal. Dadurch wird der Radstand bei z.b. größe L nicht von 1172,6 mm auf 1148 mm schrumpfen.


----------



## lantama (25. August 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Die Kettenstreben sind bei dem 2015er Spectral nach wie vor 430 mm lang und auch die restlichen Geometriedaten unterscheiden sich nur minimal. Dadurch wird der Radstand bei z.b. größe L nicht von 1172,6 mm auf 1148 mm schrumpfen.



Stimmt, sorry. Das war beim Slide nicht beim Spectral. Das ist in der Tat etwas komisch


----------



## 1georg1969 (26. August 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwer erklären wie es sein kann, das der Reach und die Oberrohrlänge von 2014 zu 2015 gewachsen und der Radstand geschrumpft ist. In meinen Augen muss den da doch ein Fehler unterlaufen sein, oder wir mittlerweile anders gemessen?!


Vielleicht kann das ja ein Eurobikebesucher vorort nachmessen?


----------



## Stefan1992 (26. August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten! Die Homepage sagt bei 87sl = M; bei 88sl = L
Da ich sowieso erst im Frühling mir ein Fully zulegen möchte, werde ich mal abwarten was noch kommt. Das Canyon würde mir optisch und von der Aussattung zwar gefallen, wenn die Geo nicht zusagt, bringt das aber relativ wenig.

Zur Info: war auch beim HT zwischen zwei Größen 18 & 20". Das 18" hatte nicht ganz 600mm OR + 90mm Vorbau, das 20" hatte gute 615 OR +100mm Vorbau. Habe damals dann das 18er genommen, das 20er mit kürzerem Vorbau wäre auch gegangen. Kleiner dürfte es aber nicht sein.
Beim EX habe ich ja einen 50er Vorbau, 596/627mm OR. Kann man das vergleichen?

Wobei ich mittlerweile wieder ziemlich offen bin, was die Laufradgröße angeht. Konnte das Speci Enduro mal etwas fahren und das war ziemlich gut zu fahren. Beim HT damals haben mir die 29er nicht so gefallen. Ich warte mal auf das 29er Spectral etc. Muss mir unbedingt nochmal ein 9er Fully ausborgen.


----------



## Ruffy82 (26. August 2014)

Hallo, auch ich interessiere mich für das Spectral AL 7.0 2015. Ich bin mir jedoch auch etwas unsicher wegen der Größe. Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe eine SL von 82. Für diese SL ist das laut PPS ein M Rad, bis 81 jedoch ein S. Liege dann wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Da ich für meine Größe aber wohl eher relativ kurze Beine habe tendiere ich derzeit zum M Modell.

Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr mir eine Einschätzung geben könntet. Besten Dank!


----------



## Jun89 (26. August 2014)

@Ruffy82 ich habe annähernd gleiche Maße! 177 zu 82 ich hatte vorher das Nerve AL in M und fahre jetzt das Spectral 7.9 in M und ich muss sagen Rahmengröße M passt mir wie Arsch auf Eimer...


----------



## Hillside (26. August 2014)

Ruffy82 schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich interessiere mich für das Spectral AL 7.0 2015. Ich bin mir jedoch auch etwas unsicher wegen der Größe. Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe eine SL von 82. Für diese SL ist das laut PPS ein M Rad, bis 81 jedoch ein S. Liege dann wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Da ich für meine Größe aber wohl eher relativ kurze Beine habe tendiere ich derzeit zum M Modell.
> 
> Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr mir eine Einschätzung geben könntet. Besten Dank!



Das PPS ist auch Unsinn. Eigentlich frech, dass man da so viele Werte einträgt, und am Ende geht es nur um die Schrittlänge.

Bei einer Investition von z. B. über 2000 € würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt machen. Ich persönlich würde das auch nicht auf einem Parkplatz machen wollen, aber wem das reicht, der kann sich glücklich schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (26. August 2014)

Ruffy82 schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich interessiere mich für das Spectral AL 7.0 2015. Ich bin mir jedoch auch etwas unsicher wegen der Größe. Ich bin 178 cm groß und habe eine SL von 82. Für diese SL ist das laut PPS ein M Rad, bis 81 jedoch ein S. Liege dann wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Da ich für meine Größe aber wohl eher relativ kurze Beine habe tendiere ich derzeit zum M Modell.
> 
> Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr mir eine Einschätzung geben könntet. Besten Dank!



Habe bei 176cm und SL nur 79cm das 9.0SL in M mit 50mm Vorbau und fühl mich pudelwohl. 
Mit Deinen Maßen passt M 100%


----------



## b1k3 (26. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

welches Bike und welche Größe (laut PPS = L) würdet ihr mir bei 1,91m, 90kg und SL 92cm empfehlen?

- Spectral AL 8.9
- Spectral AL 9.0 SL
- Spectral AL 8.0 (2015)

Eine Probefahrt ist aufgrund der großen Entfernung nach Koblenz nicht möglich.

Einsatzzweck: Man sollte mit dem Bike den Berg hochkommen, aber vor allem viel Spaß bei der Abfahrt haben ;-).


----------



## basti.rlp (26. August 2014)

Falscher Threat


----------



## Rost77 (27. August 2014)

hi,
bin derzeit krank zuhause und hab mir gerade die 80 seiten hier reingezogen 
ich fahr ein 2014er spectral al 8.0 in „S“ / stealth und möchte meine bescheidenen erfahrungen teilen.


*zu mir:*
168cm
78cm schrittlänge
61kg
bin ca 2 jahre ein grand canyon hardtail in größe „s“ gefahren und bin dann beim spectral 27,5“ ebenfalls in größe „s“ gelandet.
*

kaufvorgang:*
bestelldatum war im märz 2014, abholung dann im mai 2014. das hat ungefähr mit der damaligen prognose auf der canyon homepage übereingestimmt. Das warten ist hart, aber ich wollte eben kein cube o.ä.

*gewicht:*
bike wiegt in „s“ mit pedalen, flaschenhalter und marshguard 12,96kg.

*geometrie:*
auffällig war bei der probefahrt schon die kompaktheit des spectral im vergleich zu dem cc-hardtail das ich gewohnt war. Das fühlte sich extrem ungewohnt und eben „kompakt“ an. mittlerweile emfinde ich das na klar als „normal“. Auf dem trail jedenfalls macht die geometrie für mich sinn. Enge kurvenradien gehen besser, steilstücke und rumpelabfahrten ohnehin. ob ich hochzus langsamer bin? sicherlich. aber mir geht’s um den spass auf dem trail, nicht um wettkampfsekunden.

*geometrie / rahmengröße / flaschenhalter:*
passt wie gesagt gut. enttäuschend fand ich, dass ich keinen „normalen“ flaschenhalter verbauen kann und keine großen flaschen in den rahmen bekomme. als umstellung vom hardteil wo zwei große flaschen möglich waren eine enttäuschung, aber nichts woran man sich nicht gewöhnen kann (weitere flasche im rucksack). jedenfalls hab ich nen procraft flaschenhalter mit seitlicher öffnung verbaut – flasche hält.

*geometrie / talas funktion:*
ich nutze die talas funktion. ich bin damit bisher bei heidelberg, im pfälzerwald und schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen und scheue auch steile, verblockte anstiege nicht. da nutze ich die absenkung regelmäßig. das vorderrad ist merklich aber bisher erst einmal gestiegen.

*geometrie / sattelstütze:*
bei meiner schrittlänge ziehe ich die sattelstütze ca 27mm aus. eine reverb mit 150mm hub hätte also auch gepasst und würde eine noch tiefere sattelabsenkung ermöglichen. fänd ich eigentlich besser – schade!

*länge der leitungen:*
wurde hier bei den versandbikes bemängelt. meins hab ich im showroom abgeholt, die leitungen haben eine sinnvolle länge und bisher keine probleme bereitet.

*position des reverb-hebels:*
ist mit matchmaker an der lenkeroberseite rechts angebracht. find ich suboptimal. iIch stelle mein rad oft auf den kopf, also auf sattel und lenker z.b. zum transport im auto oder beim schlauchwechsel, da liegt das rad dann auf dem hebel auf. der ist entsprechend schon ein wenig zerkratzt, was na klar nur ein optischer makel ist, habe aber auch angst ihn mal zu beschädigen / zu verbiegen o.ä.

*kettenstrebenschutz:*
der bereits montierte schutz auf der oberseite der kennenstrebe scheint bisher auszureichen. unten und seitlich seh ich auf der anodysierten oberfläche keine kratzer o.ä. dabei hab ich nicht immer an aktivierung der schaltwerksdämpfung gedacht...

*schläuche:*
im bike waren schwalbe sv19a extralight schläuche verbaut. bei denen bin ich geblieben, hatte aber auch schon einige platten  , besonders hinten, da nervt es na klar besonders. woran das liegt kann ich nicht sagen, kann ja auch meine schlechte fahrtechnik sein. Jedenfalls werde ich mittelfristig mal tubeless/milch ausprobieren.

*trail 7 bremse:*
bisher keine nennenswerten bremsgeräusche. auf einer langen abfahrt hab ichs hinbekommen ein bisschen „fading“ in der hinterradbremse zu spüren (also der druckpunkt ist gewandert und ich hatte den eindruck ein wenig mehr handkraft zu brauchen). allerdings bin ich da auch bereits deutlich an meine körperlichen grenzen geraten. denke das passt also ganz gut bisher mit der bremsanlage bei meinem gewicht und einsatzgebiet.

*kein flugrost an lagerschrauben:*
wurde hier im thread bemängelt, hab ich nicht beobachten können, bike würde öfter nass und schon einge male abgeduscht.

*sattel:*
der standard ergon passt erstaunlich gut. hab keine ahnung was mein sitzknochenabstand ist, aber ich hab weniger bzw. später beschwerden / schmerzen als bei anderen / früheren sätteln. seit einigen ausfahrten nervt mich aber ein leises quietschen/knarzen, das ich im sattel verorte – nervt!

*griffe:*
die ergongriffe (ga1) find ich zum abfahren, bremsen usw. super. gutes, sicheres griffgefühl, was ich auf form und das weiche gummi zurückführe. bei langen uphills fehlen mir allerdings weitere griffpositionen zum wechseln der handhaltung. sehr schade, dass die schraubklemmung zur korrekten handhaltung leicht nach unten zeigen muss, bei waagrechter montagemöglichkeit hätte man quasi „minihörnchen“. nach nem halben jahr nutzung sieht man deutlichen abrieb oben/aussen. hoffe man muss die teile nicht jede saison erneuern 

*fox-fahrwerk:*
komme vom hardtail mit straffer sid gabel, dahingegen sind 140mm vorne und hinten in descent-stellung na klar buttrig. der climb-mode an gabel und dämpfer unterscheidet sich sehr stark. die modi am dämpfer liegen allgemein sehr nah beieinander. an der gabel hingegen wirkt „climb“ wie ein lockout, das ich eigentlich als nicht-rennfahrer absolut nicht brauche.
(zur talas funktion siehe oben.)

*antrieb / entfaltung:*
war gespannt wie sich ein fully mit 650b laufrädern und kleinster übersetzung 24:36 im uphill anfühlt, bin aber zufrieden, das reichte mir bisher aus.

*„tuning“:*
bisher keins. kleine veränderungen gabs allerdings schon. in sachen pedalen hab ich mich für die raceface atlas entschieden, passend zum verbauten turbine-cockpit. ein marshguard kam noch dran, ist pflicht ;-) aus optikgründen hab ich den gabelschaft gekürzt, den verbauten flachen abschlusspacer des steuersatzes gegen einen konischen getauscht und zur sitzeinstellungen den vorbau „nach unten“ gedreht.


*fazit:*
mein erstes fully, hab also weder vergleichsmöglichkeiten noch jahrelange erfahrung. für meine bisherigen strecken und ansprüche bin ich sehr zufrieden. vielleicht hätte es ein nerve auch getan, aber mal kucken was noch so kommt...


----------



## Stefan1992 (28. August 2014)

Also liest sich super, bei mir wirds wohl im Frühling ein 2015er 7.0ex in M. Bei 182/87cm, sollte das super verspielt für Trails sein und auch kleinere Touren mitmachen 
Die schwierigste Entscheidung wird wohl, stealth oder red  
Alles in schwarz, dank Rock Shox und Sram 1x11 sieht schon geil aus. Die rot/schwarze kombo kommt aber auch mega


----------



## 1georg1969 (28. August 2014)

Mal was für die Bauteil-Fachleute unter Euch:
==================================

Das Spectral AL 8.0 (2015) kostet ja 2699.-. 
Passt der Preis für diese Ausstattung? 
Bzw. ist die Ausstattung stimmig konfiguriert oder passt da irgendwas qualitätsmäßig nicht stimmig hinein?
Danke für jegliche Infos.


----------



## Jogi (28. August 2014)

Rost77 schrieb:


> [...]
> *griffe:*
> die ergongriffe (ga1) find ich zum abfahren, bremsen usw. super. gutes, sicheres griffgefühl, was ich auf form und das weiche gummi zurückführe. bei langen uphills fehlen mir allerdings weitere griffpositionen zum wechseln der handhaltung. sehr schade, dass die schraubklemmung zur korrekten handhaltung leicht nach unten zeigen muss, bei waagrechter montagemöglichkeit hätte man quasi „minihörnchen“. nach nem halben jahr nutzung sieht man deutlichen abrieb oben/aussen. hoffe man muss die teile nicht jede saison erneuern
> [...]



Die Alu-Schelle kannst du gegenüber dem Griffgummi verdrehen


----------



## Rost77 (28. August 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Die Alu-Schelle kannst du gegenüber dem Griffgummi verdrehen



hm, interessante idee. ich nehme aber an du meinst den ge1, also den "enduro"-griff, der besitzt laut herstellerangabe eine aluklemmschelle. der an meinem 8.0er verbaute "allmountain"-griff ga1 hat eine klemme aus "verbundfaserwerkstoff". ich könnte nochmal nachkucken, ob man den gegenüber dem restlichen griffkörper verdrehen kann, gleube es aber nicht...


----------



## Jogi (28. August 2014)

Rost77 schrieb:


> hm, interessante idee. ich nehme aber an du meinst den ge1, also den "enduro"-griff, der besitzt laut herstellerangabe eine aluklemmschelle. der an meinem 8.0er verbaute "allmountain"-griff ga1 hat eine klemme aus "verbundfaserwerkstoff". ich könnte nochmal nachkucken, ob man den gegenüber dem restlichen griffkörper verdrehen kann, gleube es aber nicht...


Nein, ich meine schon den ga1. Den hab ich auch an meinem FRX um die Klemmen sind aus alu. Beim gE1 sind die Klemmen innen










Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfleschler (29. August 2014)

die neuen 29er sind online. das blau beim 6.9 ist der hammer und stealth ist auch cool. Blau wird allerdings erst in KW43 geliefert und ist 200 Euro teurer als das 27,5. bleibe wahrscheinlich bei meiner 27,5er polished Bestellung, auch wenn ich das blau lieber hätte.


----------



## Rost77 (29. August 2014)

hey jogi, danke für die mühe!
optisch unterscheidet sich mein ga1 deutlich von dem von dir gezeigten. ich hab trotzdem mal meinen demontiert und nachgesehen, ob man den griffkörper gegenüber der klemmung verdrehen kann. jedenfalls lässt sich die klemme vom griffkörper trennen, man sieht dann deutlich, dass es am griffkörper eine aussparung gibt, an der klemmung eine entsporechende "nut" und dass beide nur in der vorgesehenen position montiert werden sollen.
:-(


----------



## Jogi (29. August 2014)

Rost77 schrieb:


> hey jogi, danke für die mühe!
> optisch unterscheidet sich mein ga1 deutlich von dem von dir gezeigten. ich hab trotzdem mal meinen demontiert und nachgesehen, ob man den griffkörper gegenüber der klemmung verdrehen kann. jedenfalls lässt sich die klemme vom griffkörper trennen, man sieht dann deutlich, dass es am griffkörper eine aussparung gibt, an der klemmung eine entsporechende "nut" und dass beide nur in der vorgesehenen position montiert werden sollen.
> :-(
> Anhang anzeigen 317709


Ah, ok. Da gibts jetzt tatsächlich ein Update, wobei ich das eher als Downgrade betiteln würde 
Hab mal auf der Ergon seite nachgeschaut, es gibt die GA1 mit Alu-Schellen und die -Evo mit Kunststoffschellen.
Grad beim DHler bin ich um die Alu-Schellen froh, da die bei "Grundberührung" nicht so großen Schaden nehmen


----------



## ham81 (29. August 2014)

Besteht beim 8.9 2014 die Möglichkeit die CRD Federelemente vom Lenker aus zu bedienen ? 
Danke für eure Hilfe. Hab leider keine Möglichkeit bei canyon vorbeizugehen und schwanke zwischen scott genius 930 und dem 8.9


----------



## dia-mandt (29. August 2014)

für die Gabel gehts problemlos:
http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Upgrade-Kit-CTD-Remote-Top-Cap-fuer-Float
Brauchst dann noch den Hebel (bekommt man auch in dem Shop).
Beim Dämpfer sieht es schlecht aus. Ich glaube da kann man nur den Fox ctd X nachrüsten.


----------



## Guru (30. August 2014)

Salve,

mit 174cm und Schrittlänge 83/84cm sollte ich mit M eigentlich ganz gut liegen, richtig? Hab offenbar relativ lange Beine für meine Körpergröße.

VG
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (30. August 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> mit 174cm und Schrittlänge 83/84cm sollte ich mit M eigentlich ganz gut liegen, richtig? Hab offenbar relativ lange Beine für meine Körpergröße.
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall. Ggf.mit einem kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## Guru (30. August 2014)

Danke dir!


----------



## MKAB (31. August 2014)

b1k3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> welches Bike und welche Größe (laut PPS = L) würdet ihr mir bei 1,91m, 90kg und SL 92cm empfehlen?



Du solltest erstmal entscheiden ob 27,5 oder 29 - die Modelle bzw. Ausstattungsvarianten musste nach Gusto und Budget für dich
selbst bestimmen. Das 27,5 scheint es 2015 wieder nur in maximal L zu geben, das könnte dann schon sehr "gedrungen" sein von
der Sitzposition her... Ich wollte eigentlich kein 29er, fuhr das 27,5er Probe und _für mich_ ging es gar nicht (196cm, SL 98cm).
Wenn du keine Probefahrt in Koblenz direkt machen kannst findest du vielleicht was in der Probefahrtenbörse?


----------



## lantama (31. August 2014)

650b gibt es 2015 auch in XL


----------



## Ste2014 (31. August 2014)

MKAB schrieb:


> Das 27,5 scheint es 2015 wieder nur in maximal L zu geben


Lt. Homepage gibt es das neue spectral 27.5 in XL



MKAB schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Probefahrt in Koblenz direkt machen kannst findest du vielleicht was in der Probefahrtenbörse?


Die Seite find ich gut.


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Bin am überlegen mir das Spectral AL 7.0 EX zu bestellen weis aber nicht ob ich mit 1x11 hinkomme .
Fährt jemand 1x11 und wie sind die Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Spectraltaeter (31. August 2014)

Fährt jemand 1x11 und wie sind die Erfahrungen ?[/QUOTE]

Also mir reicht es völlig aus, fahre sogar Touren damit.


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 1x11 und wie sind die Erfahrungen ?



Also mir reicht es völlig aus, fahre sogar Touren damit.[/QUOTE]

Mit welchem Kettenblatt bist du unterwegs?


----------



## Spectraltaeter (31. August 2014)

Daniel1982 schrieb:


> Also mir reicht es völlig aus, fahre sogar Touren damit.



Mit welchem Kettenblatt bist du unterwegs?[/QUOTE]
34'er!


----------



## Daniel1982 (31. August 2014)

Ich denk wenn ich ein 30 er Kettenblatt drannschraube wird's berghoch für mich gut gehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneagebiker (1. September 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Fährt jemand 1x11 und wie sind die Erfahrungen ?



Ich fahre auch 1x11 mit einem 34er Kettenblatt. Denke aber, dass ein 32er optimal wäre (für Touren).


----------



## Jogi (1. September 2014)

Ich fahre auch ein 34er und find's ok, auch für steilere Rampen.
Bisher hätt ich noch kein kleineres haben wollen


----------



## hometrails (1. September 2014)

Da Canyon nicht sagen kann, wann die E168 Kettenführung vom 2015er einzeln verfügbar sein wird, hab ich den C-Guide mal weiter gepimpt. Mit dem HD Halter lässt sich das Ding auch gut an die Kettenstrebe schrauben. 5er Loch gebohrt, bisschen für ne Senkkopfschraube gesenkt, dazu noch von oben gesenkt damit der Knubbel vom Gewindeanfang an der Kettenstrebe rein passt und dran geschraubt.

Hält Bombe und erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (1. September 2014)

Du hast jetzt aber nicht in die Kettenstrebe gebohrt oder? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (1. September 2014)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt aber nicht in die Kettenstrebe gebohrt oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Natürlich NICHT.  Da ist doch unten im Specki schon nen Gewinde drinnen, wo auch die E168 von Canyon angeschraubt wird.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (1. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Natürlich NICHT.  Da ist doch unten im Specki schon nen Gewinde drinnen, wo auch die E168 von Canyon angeschraubt wird.



Gut, dann hab ich es falsch verstanden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hometrails (1. September 2014)

Das mit dem gebohrten Loch ist auf den C-Guide Halter bezogen gewesen. Eigentlich werden die Dinger doch mit Kabelbindern drangepappt. Da muss ein Loch hinein.


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. September 2014)




----------



## th_philipp (1. September 2014)

Zwei Fragen zu den 2015er Federelementen:

1. Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek DB-Inline Dämpfer welche in den 2015er Modellen verbaut sind?
 Es gibt dazu einen News-Beitrag aber mehr finde ich nicht. Ich frage mich ob das Ding nicht zu kompliziert einzustellen ist entgegen einem CTD-Dämpfer von Fox. Der DB-Inline hat nur einen Climb-Switch, alles andere geht nur über Werkzeug einzustellen.

2. Ist eine Pike spürbar besser als eine Fox Float 32 Performance ?

Wer kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (1. September 2014)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zu den 2015er Federelementen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek DB-Inline Dämpfer welche in den 2015er Modellen verbaut sind?
> Es gibt dazu einen News-Beitrag aber mehr finde ich nicht. Ich frage mich ob das Ding nicht zu kompliziert einzustellen ist entgegen einem CTD-Dämpfer von Fox. Der DB-Inline hat nur einen Climb-Switch, alles andere geht nur über Werkzeug einzustellen.
> ...


Die Pike ist wesentlich steifer. Die Performance superb. Der DBInline dürfe der wohl potenteste und zugleich am variabelsten einzustellbare Dämpfer ohne PiggyPack sein. Dementsprechend schwer ist aber wohl auch seine Abstimmung. Obwohl hier von CaneCreek oftmals viel Hilfe in Punkto Voreinstellung kommt. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der DBInline sehr gut im Spec. Funktioniert, die Performance ordentlich zunimmt. 

Liebe Grüße, Sebastian.


----------



## Hedi (1. September 2014)

Klar funktioniert der DBInline im Spectral sehr gut: http://www.canecreek.com/thedisruptor


----------



## basti.rlp (1. September 2014)

Hedi schrieb:


> Klar funktioniert der DBInline im Spectral sehr gut: http://www.canecreek.com/thedisruptor



Die Zwei gehen schon gut ab  Mein Plan sieht auch das neue 8.0 EX vor. Würde lediglich direkt eine 160er Pike updaten


----------



## Stoepel (2. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Conti-Reifen die auf dem Spectral 9.0 EX verbaut sind. Sind die Reifen Tubeless fähig?


----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu den Conti-Reifen die auf dem Spectral 9.0 EX verbaut sind. Sind die Reifen Tubeless fähig?



Gute Frage ... im Netz findet man dazu nichts. Allerdings würde es mich stark wundern, wenn sie es nicht wären. Prinzipiell kannst du fast alles tubeless fahren. Und mittlerweile können es die neueren Reifen eigtl. fast alle ... Im übrigen ist die RubberQueen die alte Version des TrailKing ...


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Ist Sackgang, aber geht. Ich mach's nicht nochmal bei Conti. Neben der Pike hätte Canyon den Modellen auch gleich Maxxis gönnen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (2. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Da Canyon nicht sagen kann, wann die E168 Kettenführung vom 2015er einzeln verfügbar sein wird, hab ich den C-Guide mal weiter gepimpt. Mit dem HD Halter lässt sich das Ding auch gut an die Kettenstrebe schrauben. 5er Loch gebohrt, bisschen für ne Senkkopfschraube gesenkt, dazu noch von oben gesenkt damit der Knubbel vom Gewindeanfang an der Kettenstrebe rein passt und dran geschraubt.
> 
> Hält Bombe und erfüllt seinen Zweck.


Hast du da einfach durch das kleine Röhrchen gebohrt? Kann ich leider nicht so erkennen auf deinem Bild... Coole Idee!


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Jo richtig. Erst mit nem kleineren Bohrer genau mittig vorgebohrt und dann mit nem 5er das Loch für die M5 Schraube. Ist genug Material da und hält bombenfest.


----------



## adsiebenaz (2. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu den Conti-Reifen die auf dem Spectral 9.0 EX verbaut sind. Sind die Reifen Tubeless fähig?



Ganz dicht hab ich die bisher nicht bekommen, über die Nacht geht so immer das ein oder andere BAR flöten...

Hoffe das wird besser sobald die Pneus ersetzt wurden. Hat denn jemand tipps bezüglich der reifenwahl? 

Schwalbe Hans Dampf oder etwas in der Art, mit maxxis hab ich mich noch nie auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

wenn's gut rollen soll: VA Maxxis Minion DHR II - HA Maxxis Ikon

oder auch: VA Maxxis Minion DHR II - HA Maxxis Ardent Race oder normaler Ardent

oder wenn es nicht auf jedes Watt ankommt: VA Maxxis Highroller II - HA Maxxis Minion DHR II


Die gibt's dann noch jeweils in Maxxpro Mischung (1-fach) oder 3C (3-fach). Welche, musst du deinen Geldbeutel entscheiden lassen. 


Bei Maxxis braucht's an sich gar keine Milch. In TL Ready draufziehen und dicht. Milch halt, damit's dicht bleibt unterwegs. Conti bekommt das nur bei den sauschweren UST hin.


Die Conti ohne UST bekommst du auch dicht. Immer wieder gut schütteln und drehen. Zudem hatte ich die Reifenwulst leicht vom Felgenhorn abgedrückt und da ringsherum leicht Milch reinlaufen lassen. Im Waschbecken kannst du prüfen, wo du die Luft verlierst. Seitdem ich weiß wie einfach das alles mit anderen Reifen geht, ist Conti für mich raus. Keine Ahnung warum die innovativen "Deutschen" das nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## studicker (2. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu den Conti-Reifen die auf dem Spectral 9.0 EX verbaut sind. Sind die Reifen Tubeless fähig?



ich zitier' dazu mal den Rubber Queen Test von mtb-news.de



> ...
> Die Schlauchreifen von Continental haben eine relativ poröse Seitenwand, mit der sie sich den Ruf erarbeitet haben, teils schwer mit Dichtmilch fahrbar zu sein. Um dennoch das Gewicht der Schlauchlos-Versionen zu umgehen, haben wir nach einigem Probieren und in Rücksprache mit Continental folgende Anleitung anzubieten, um die normalen Continental-Reifen sicher tubeless und mit Milch montieren zu können (Voraussetzung ist die Verwendung eines für Tubeless-Aufbau geeigneten Laufrades!):
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde für vorne Maxxis HR2 empfehlen. Der möchte zwar mit wenig Druck gefahren werden, ist dann aber echt spitze. Hinten verschleißt er zu schnell, da würde eher ein DHR2 passen.

Ich fahr vorne und hinten Baron in 2.3 und BCC. Der geht bis auf das etwas zu geringe Volumen allerbestens.


----------



## Ridecanyon (2. September 2014)

Verzeiht mir, falls ich es nur überlesen habe: hab hier mal was von diesen Huber-Bushings gelesen, welche bräuchte man denn da?


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Was machen die Huber-Buchsen anders? Hatte die im Cube gehabt. Sinn macht's wenn man original Metall-Gleitlager wie etwa bei Manitou oder Rockshox hat, da Stephan zu seinen Buchsen Igus Gleitlager verwendet. Die Fox Dämpfer haben doch aber schon Teflon/Plastik Gleitlager? (ob von Igus, keine Ahnung)

http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## marcotrainito (2. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinden kann welchen Tune ich im RS Monarch + Debonair für das Spectral 8.0 2014 benötige?
Gibt es da Quellen die verlässlich sind?


----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinden kann welchen Tune ich im RS Monarch + Debonair für das Spectral 8.0 2014 benötige?
> Gibt es da Quellen die verlässlich sind?


Da der DebonAir im Aftermarket nur in Tune M/M erhältlich ist, musst du umshimmen. Den Tune solltest du aber bei Canyon erfragen können bzw. bei RS direkt.


----------



## hometrails (2. September 2014)

Auch sehr geil: Canyon schreibt auf der Website bei den Spezifikationen zum Spectral Rahmen "ISCG05 kompatibel". (edit: nur beim 29er)

Ist's nur eben halt leider nicht. An sich ein Sachmangel, wenn wir es mal ganz derbe betrachten, auch wenn da steht "Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten". (was rechtlich eh keinen Bestand hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (2. September 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinden kann welchen Tune ich im RS Monarch + Debonair für das Spectral 8.0 2014 benötige?
> Gibt es da Quellen die verlässlich sind?


Dazu hatte ich Canyon bereits angeschrieben. Die sagten mir dass ihnen die Infos selber erst ab ca November vorliegen würden


----------



## ToppaHarley (2. September 2014)

2015er Marzocchi 350 CR Espresso Coating. Morgen gibt's vernünftige Bilder bei Tageslicht und den ersten Fahrbericht.


----------



## deralteser (3. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> 2015er Marzocchi 350 CR Espresso Coating. Morgen gibt's vernünftige Bilder bei Tageslicht und den ersten Fahrbericht.
> 
> Edit: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1697361?in=set


Lecker! Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Stoepel (3. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infors zweck Reifen


----------



## marcotrainito (3. September 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Da der DebonAir im Aftermarket nur in Tune M/M erhältlich ist, musst du umshimmen. Den Tune solltest du aber bei Canyon erfragen können bzw. bei RS direkt.


 
Dann werde ich mal bei Canyon und RS anfragen. Was kostet denn das "umshimmen"? (Was ist das genau?)


----------



## basti.rlp (3. September 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal bei Canyon und RS anfragen. Was kostet denn das "umshimmen"? (Was ist das genau?)



Im Prinzip sind das lediglich Unterlegscheiben, die den Ölfluss regulieren:

"Moderne Dämpfer weisen deshalb zusätzliche Bohrungen auf, die mit den Shims verschlossen sind. Diese Shims sind aus Federstahl und werden mit zunehmendem Oeldruck von den verschlossenen Bohrungen weggebogen, so dass dem Oelfluss ein grösserer Querschnitt zur Verfügung steht. Die Shims werden zu einem Stapel zusammengefasst den man aus verschiedenen Shims zusammenstellen kann. Die Shims unterscheiden sich in Materialstärke und Durchmesser. Mit dieser Zusammenstellung kann man die Dämpfung in den verschieden Geschwindigkeitsbereichen einstellen." (Quelle: http://www.michu.ch/topic535/story1056.html)

Dazu muss aber einiges auseinandergenommen werden. Es ist quasi immer ein kompletter Ölwechsel notwendig. Wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber die Finger weg lassen.

Was du ganz einfach anpassen kannst, ist die Linearität bzw. Progressivität des Dämpfers. Hierzu gibt es für 10€ Volumenspacer (das sind einfache Gummiringe), die bei demontierter Luftkammer auf den Dämpfer geschoben werden und somit das Luftvolumen verkleinern. Mittlerweile bereits oftmals als einfaches Anpassungsmittel verwendet und von den Herstellern auch direkt so angepasst (falls OEM Bike).

LG


----------



## marcotrainito (3. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Also so was muss von einem Tuner oder Hersteller ausgeführt werden. (Ich selbst kenne keinen der sowas macht/kann)

Ich werde verswuchen einen passenden Dämpfer direkt zu bestellen. Ist einfacher als hinterher etwas anpassen zu müssen.


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Also so was muss von einem Tuner oder Hersteller ausgeführt werden. (Ich selbst kenne keinen der sowas macht/kann)
> 
> Ich werde verswuchen einen passenden Dämpfer direkt zu bestellen. Ist einfacher als hinterher etwas anpassen zu müssen.


Was erhoffst du dir mehr von dem Dämpfer, was der Fox nicht kann?

Ich persönlich meine, der Fox sackt gerade im Descend Modus recht schnell durch, etwas mehr Progressivität wäre (für mich) ganz gut. Ansonsten funktioniert der doch gut. Bin gerade mit Fox u.a. wegen den Spacern in Kontakt. Das haben hier auch schon andere gemacht, um den Dämpfer zu "tunen".


----------



## Jogi (3. September 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinden kann welchen Tune ich im RS Monarch + Debonair für das Spectral 8.0 2014 benötige?
> Gibt es da Quellen die verlässlich sind?


In meinem 9.0EX hat der Monarch+ M/M1 Tune. Inwieweit das auf den Deboair übertragbar ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Bin mit dem M+ allerdings sehr zufrieden. Kein Wegsacken o. Dgl. und ich nutze den gesamten Federweg. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (3. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du dir mehr von dem Dämpfer, was der Fox nicht kann?
> 
> Ich persönlich meine, der Fox sackt gerade im Descend Modus recht schnell durch, etwas mehr Progressivität wäre (für mich) ganz gut. Ansonsten funktioniert der doch gut. Bin gerade mit Fox u.a. wegen den Spacern in Kontakt. Das haben hier auch schon andere gemacht, um den Dämpfer zu "tunen".


 
Ja der Fox ist nicht wirklich schlecht. Das Durchsacken kann ich bestätigen. Da wollte ich auch noch mal die Spacer ausprobieren um die Performance zu optimieren. Wegen des Debon Air Dämpfers habe ich nur gefragt weil ich da was im Bikemarkt gesehen habe, dass mich vom Preis her angesprochen hat. Und der Debon Air würde optisch zur noch kommenden Pike passen ;-) Aber prinzipiell finde ich die Performance des Fox Dämpfers besser als die der Fox-Gabel!

@Jogi : Das wundert mich jetzt etwas, auf eine Anfrage antwortete Canyon, dass im 9.0 EX eine Monarch + mit Low/Low in HV Ausführung verbaut ist.


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

Achso okay!  So eine Pike könnte ich mir auch noch einmal gut vorstellen. Aber man kann nicht gleich alles haben. Mit der Fox Float Gabel bin ich an sich zufrieden, einzig flext die mir vielleicht etwas zuviel, wo ich mir von der Pike Abhilfe versprechen würde.

Von Fox habe ich zum Dämpfer diese Antwort erhalten. Verbaut ist (Spectral 8.9 Größe M):

Velocitytune M
Reboundtune M
Boostvalvedruck 200psi
Spacer 0,6

Mir wurde dieses Setup empfohlen (Fahrergewicht nackisch 75kg + 5kg Gedöns):

Velocitytune F
Reboundtune M
Boostvalvedruck 225psi
Spacer 0,6

Der Velocitytune und Boostvalvedruck lässt sich allerdings nur direkt bei Fox umbauen.

Bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht doch trotzdem mal andere Spacer für die Progressivität probiere.


----------



## Jogi (3. September 2014)

Der gute Canyon Support :kopfschüttel:
Vielleicht wurde bei mir auch ein falscher Dämpfer eingebaut  aber immerhin taugt er mir perfekt






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcotrainito (3. September 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Achso okay!  So eine Pike könnte ich mir auch noch einmal gut vorstellen. Aber man kann nicht gleich alles haben. Mit der Fox Float Gabel bin ich an sich zufrieden, einzig flext die mir vielleicht etwas zuviel, wo ich mir von der Pike Abhilfe versprechen würde.
> 
> Von Fox habe ich zum Dämpfer diese Antwort erhalten. Verbaut ist (Spectral 8.9 Größe M):
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja mal interessant. Hat man dir auch gleich einen KV mitgeschickt?

Bei ruppigen Passagen gehen meine Arme irgendwann kaputt  Die Gabel sackt weg und schafft es nicht mehr auszufedern, somit wird sehr viel gerumpel an die Arme abgegeben. Da erhoffe ich mir Verbesserung durch die Pike.


----------



## hometrails (3. September 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Der gute Canyon Support :kopfschüttel:
> Vielleicht wurde bei mir auch ein falscher Dämpfer eingebaut  aber immerhin taugt er mir perfekt
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil !!!




marcotrainito schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal interessant. Hat man dir auch gleich einen KV mitgeschickt?
> 
> Bei ruppigen Passagen gehen meine Arme irgendwann kaputt  Die Gabel sackt weg und schafft es nicht mehr auszufedern, somit wird sehr viel gerumpel an die Arme abgegeben. Da erhoffe ich mir Verbesserung durch die Pike.



An dem Punkt habe ich zunächst aufgegeben.  Wenn ein Service ansteht, wird das vielleicht nochmal konkret.


----------



## marcotrainito (3. September 2014)

Ok, dann schau ich mal was die für so eine Anpassung verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (3. September 2014)

Servus, da mei Hardtail nicht mehr funzt, bin ich zuletzt die ein oder andere Tour mit meinem 9.0 EX gefahren. Ab und zu habe ich mir ein, zwei "härtere" Gänge gewünscht. Daher die Frage: hat von Euch schon jemand das Kettenblatt an der XO1 getauscht? An der XX1 solls ja problemlos funktionieren. Was muss ich bei der XO1 beachten? Habe diesbezüglich leider keine Entsprechenden Videos im Netz gefunden. Hoffe auf Eure Hilfe. Danke!


----------



## TobiGMTB (3. September 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal interessant. Hat man dir auch gleich einen KV mitgeschickt?
> 
> Bei ruppigen Passagen gehen meine Arme irgendwann kaputt  Die Gabel sackt weg und schafft es nicht mehr auszufedern, somit wird sehr viel gerumpel an die Arme abgegeben. Da erhoffe ich mir Verbesserung durch die Pike.


Kann ich als Pike Besitzer bestätigen. Mir gefällt sie sehr gut an dem Bike


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

2015 Marzocchi 350 CR Espresso Coating






Bei Lust nach mehr: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/69771

Kurzbericht und erster Fahreindruck:

Luftdruck 5-7 Bar einstellbar. Ich habe zunächst mit ca. 100kg fahrfertigem Gewicht 6 Bar gewählt und die Druckstufe komplett offen gelassen. Nach einigen Metern probierte ich es allerdings dann noch mit ca. 0,5 Bar weniger, also 5,5 Bar Luftdruck. Dabei allerdings die Druckstufe 5 Klicks geschlossen.
Jetzt entfaltete die Gabel ein noch größeres Potential. Sie federt butterweich und plushig wie eine Stahlfedergabel. Mit der nur leicht erhöhten Druckstufe sackt sie selbst bei starkem Anbremsen in Kehren nicht weg - trotz meines recht hohen Gewichts. 
Zu Beginn des Federwegs ist sie stets gewillt möglichst alles wegzuschlucken, nach einigen Zentimetern jedoch spürt man deutlich die einsetzende Progression, die sich allerdings als sehr beherrschbar anfühlt und nicht mit einem Mal bockhart wird.
Die Steifigkeit ist enorm, man hat den Eindruck wie auf Schienen zu fahren, wobei harte und schnelle Linienwechsel natürlich ebenso möglich sind wie einfache und weiche Schlenker.
Das Gewicht beschreibt sich angesichts der massiven Verarbeitung - 35mm Standrohre, vernünftige Lackierung und Aufkleber, massive Krone und Casting - mit 2077gr inkl. Achse als sehr human (Marzocchi gibt ohne Achse 2040gr an, mein Schaft wurde auf 21cm gekürzt vor dem wiegen). Zum Vergleich: Die vorher verbaute Fox 32 hat ein nachgewogenes Kampfgewicht (21cm Schaft, inkl. Achse) von 1990gr.

Ich freue mich nun sehr auf die noch kommenden rides und versuche meine Berichterstattung bei weiterem Interesse aufrecht zu erhalten.

Das Gerät hat auf jeden Fall richtig großes Potential. Nur leider scheint Marzocchi in Deutschland so langsam in Vergessenheit zu geraten. Sehr schade, denn wie Marzocchi hier doch sehr eindrucksvoll beweist, ist der Italian Stalion back !! 

PS Mir erübrigt sich gerade nur sehr der Eindruck, dass die Pike als heiliger Gral angesehen wird. Ich habe jedenfalls meinen Gral in der 350 CR gefunden.


----------



## Ridecanyon (4. September 2014)

Die Marzocchi kann man aber nicht absenken, oder? Geht das dann mit 160mm den Berg rauf? Nutze die Funktion an der Talas schon sehr gerne...


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2014)

@ToppaHarley

Das von Dir beschriebene Wegsacken der Gabel war unter anderem 2012 nen Problem bei einigen Modellen. Aktuell sollte das nicht mehr der Fall sein - wie Du ja auch schon beschrieben hast. Marzocchi ist wieder da! Gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis....und also bitte, ne Tafel Schokolade als "Mehrgewicht" kann man ohne weiteres vernachlässigen. Das Ansprechverhalten und die Optik entschädigt! Ich habe selbst eine 888CR 2014 in meinem TR450. Ich kann auch nur sagen: Plushig und butterig direkt "out of the box". Auch ein komplettes Durchrauschen durch den Federweg kann ich auch absolut NICHT bestätigen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man wirklich auch wieder anderen Herstellern eine Chance geben. Es gibt viele interessante Alternativen auf dem Markt - es muss nicht immer eine Pike sein. Aber bei dem 2015er Spectral 7.0ex konnte ich nicht wiederstehen - ich musste zuschlagen (KW46 ist es soweit)....zwangsläufig ist da nun mal die Pike dabei. Ich gehe auch davon aus, das ich mit dem Teil erstmal glücklich werde. Ansonsten kommt was anderes rein.

Ach ja....danke für die Probefahrt
Bald hab ich auch mein Specki in chrome red-black! Dann ballern wir erstmal ordentlich!


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Die Marzocchi kann man aber nicht absenken, oder? Geht das dann mit 160mm den Berg rauf? Nutze die Funktion an der Talas schon sehr gerne...


Leider bekommst du die Gabel nicht mit Absenkfunktion. Allerdings lässt sich der Federweg intern über Spacer reduzieren: 160 - 150 - 140
Die CTD Funktion vermisse ich gar nicht. Die Fox 32 hatte ich immer zwecks Traktion voll offen im Descend Modus. Im Talas Modus abgesenkt war die Fox bei mir auch immer sehr bockig und dem Lockout nahe, was wieder zu weniger Traktion führte.
Ich habe den Vorbau wegen des erhöhten Federweges etwas herabgesetzt. Es steht natürlich schon höher vorne und man muss bei extrem steilen Stücken mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad geben, allerdings kippt es nicht unkontrolliert nach hinten. Wenn Druck am VR fehlt fängt es eher bei jedem Pedaltritt etwas an zu schweben bzw kündigt sich durch weniger Traktion an.
Das Canyon Enduro Team fährt sowohl das Spectral, als auch das Strive immer mit 160mm Gabel, was auch mein Anreiz war, das mal auszuprobieren.
Im Zweifel kommen eben Spacer rein.


----------



## basti.rlp (4. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Leider bekommst du die Gabel nicht mit Absenkfunktion. Allerdings lässt sich der Federweg intern über Spacer reduzieren: 160 - 150 - 140
> Die CTD Funktion vermisse ich gar nicht. Die Fox 32 hatte ich immer zwecks Traktion voll offen im Descend Modus. Im Talas Modus abgesenkt war die Fox bei mir auch immer sehr bockig und dem Lockout nahe, was wieder zu weniger Traktion führte.
> Ich habe den Vorbau wegen des erhöhten Federweges etwas herabgesetzt. Es steht natürlich schon höher vorne und man muss bei extrem steilen Stücken mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad geben, allerdings kippt es nicht unkontrolliert nach hinten. Wenn Druck am VR fehlt fängt es eher bei jedem Pedaltritt etwas an zu schweben bzw kündigt sich durch weniger Traktion an.
> Das Canyon Enduro Team fährt sowohl das Spectral, als auch das Strive immer mit 160mm Gabel, was auch mein Anreiz war, das mal auszuprobieren.
> Im Zweifel kommen eben Spacer rein.



Die 160 mm (man bedenke, dass das neue Spectral bereits mit 150 mm ausgeliefert wird) machen sich nicht bemerkbar. Je nachdem wie viel SAG man fährt ist das fast identisch. Beim Umstieg von 140 auf 160 kann ich mir allerdings schon vorstellen, dass einem die Front sehr hoch vorkommt.

LG


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2014)

Im Angesicht der Potenz des Fahrwerks und Einsatzvielfältigkeit des bikes erscheinen mir sämtliche "Endurodiskussionen" ziemlich belanglos. Einfach nen Spectral kaufen und fertig! Ich brauche es sofort! KW 46 nervt mich grad ziemlich an


----------



## basti.rlp (4. September 2014)

Das Bike ist sicherlich gut, steht auch auf meiner Liste ganz oben. Was mir allerdings noch zu bedenken gibt ist die Qualität von Canyon im Allgemeinen. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Canyon unter Händlern einen weniger guten Ruf hat. Es gibt in letzter Zeit schon einige Probleme mit defekten Rahmen, Lagern und Co. Innerhalb meines Umfeldes fahren auch mehrere ein Canyon, die ebenfalls schon mit einem Rahmenriss, frühzeitig defekten Lagern usw. zu kämpfen hatten. Und ich muss sagen, dass mir das doch etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Aber eigentlich darf man sich dieser Tatsache nicht stellen, denn was soll man von einem Bike für 3300€ und Top-Ausstattung erwarten, dass der Rahmen auf höchstem Niveau entworfen und produziert wird? Irgendwo müssen die Versender auch sparen. Und hier findet man eben den Unterschied zu RockyMountain, Lapierre oder Specialized ... die Rahmen sind einfach auf einem anderen Niveau - das aber aber auch bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das Bike ist sicherlich gut, steht auch auf meiner Liste ganz oben. Was mir allerdings noch zu bedenken gibt ist die Qualität von Canyon im Allgemeinen. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass Canyon unter Händlern einen weniger guten Ruf hat. Es gibt in letzter Zeit schon einige Probleme mit defekten Rahmen, Lagern und Co. Innerhalb meines Umfeldes fahren auch mehrere ein Canyon, die ebenfalls schon mit einem Rahmenriss, frühzeitig defekten Lagern usw. zu kämpfen hatten. Und ich muss sagen, dass mir das doch etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Aber eigentlich darf man sich dieser Tatsache nicht stellen, denn was soll man von einem Bike für 3300€ und Top-Ausstattung erwarten, dass der Rahmen auf höchstem Niveau entworfen und produziert wird? Irgendwo müssen die Versender auch sparen. Und hier findet man eben den Unterschied zu RockyMountain, Lapierre oder Specialized ... die Rahmen sind einfach auf einem anderen Niveau - das aber aber auch bezahlt werden muss.


Da vertraut wieder einer mehr dem Marken Gedönse...  Rein wirtschaftlich gesehen verzichtet Canyon auf hohe Gewinnspannen, wie z.B. deine besagten Marken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (4. September 2014)

1. Hat das nichts mit Marken zu tun.
2. Habe ich aufgrund mehrerer Händler in meinem Familienumkreis einen sehr guten Überblick. Und die benannten Probleme treten bei den Premiumherstellern in der Tat weitaus weniger auf --> signifikant weniger!
3. Ist bei RM, Spezi und Lap. sicherlich etwas zu viel des Guten im Preis enthalten. Da gebe ich dir Recht!
4. War sicherlich auch das Großzentrum von Canyon in Koblenz und deren Carbon-X-Ray nicht gerade billig. Auch hier sieht man wie wenig Gewinn Canyon dann doch macht 

Ich möchte keine Diskussion lostreten. Aber es ist schon auffällig, dass bei Canyonfahrern immer wieder die selben Probleme auftreten ... meine Erfahrung: 4 Canyonfahrer, 4 Kinderkrankheiten (insofern man das so nennen kann ...). Und auch händlerseitig kommt bei Fachgesprächen wenig gutes Feedback über Canyon ... was die genannten Probleme betrifft. 

Und um das wirklich nochmals klar zu stellen ... ich kann absolut auf dieses Markengedöns verzichten.


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

Na dann ist ja gut ... Und das dir der örtliche Bikehändler erzählt, dass die blöd sind ist ja iwo auch logisch... Wenn er dir absolut Erfüllung mit Canyon aufzeigen würde........ Naaa, würde er dann seine Marken verkaufen? Also der Örtliche will in der Hinsicht natürlich sein Brot sichern


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

Aber im Endeffekt entscheidest du immer noch selber, ob du ein Canyon wählst oder nicht  also vor dem Spectral hatte ich ein Torque und hatte nie Probleme damit...


----------



## deralteser (4. September 2014)

Es gibt keinen Hersteller der noch NIE Probleme hatte. Zudem kann ich Aussagen wie "Lagerprobleme und Rahmenrisse" nicht richtig nachvollziehen, da mir einfach Zahlen/Statistiken fehlen. Ich finde solche Aussagen immer sehr waage. Qualitätsstreuungen gibt es halt und wird es auch immer geben. (Transition hatte auch die 2012er TR450er Serie mit miesen Lagern ausgeliefert. Wurde aber dann auf Garantie alles getauscht. 2014 stellten sie fest, das die HR Steckachse in Belastungsspitzen Probleme machte - es gab auch wieder ne neue inkl. vorheriger Rückrufaktion) Sollte Canyon grober Unfug passieren gehe ich von ähnlichen Aktionen aus.


----------



## basti.rlp (4. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut ... Und das dir der örtliche Bikehändler erzählt, dass die blöd sind ist ja iwo auch logisch... Wenn er dir absolut Erfüllung mit Canyon aufzeigen würde........ Naaa, würde er dann seine Marken verkaufen? Also der Örtliche will in der Hinsicht natürlich sein Brot sichern



Wie gesagt ... das auf den örtlichen Händler abwälzen, der gerade Spezi auf Grund der überhöhten Preise rausgeworfen hat ... ist auch zu einfach ... Und die Empirie (Zahlen und Fakten) gewinnt immer 

Aber klar. Es ist eine Entscheidung, die jeder selbst trifft. Und Canyon baut zu 100% vernünftige Räder. Das passt schon ... Es tritt ja auch überall auf ... nur aus meiner Erfahrung heraus gerade bei Canyon doch häufiger ...


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. September 2014)

Apropos ist Canyon mittlerweile doch eine recht große und potente Marke, oder? Bzw ist es im Rennradbereich schon eine kleine Ewigkeit


----------



## basti.rlp (4. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Apropos ist Canyon mittlerweile doch eine recht große und potente Marke, oder? Bzw ist es im Rennradbereich schon eine kleine Ewigkeit



Das ist korrekt. Aber es gehört immer noch zur Versendergruppe ...


----------



## basti.rlp (4. September 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Aber es gehört immer noch zur Versendergruppe ...


Was nicht = schlecht bedeutet!


----------



## zichl (4. September 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt. Aber es gehört immer noch zur Versendergruppe ...


Die werden auch einen Teufel tun ihre Räder im "Fachhandel" zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. September 2014)

Im Spectral 2014/2015 ist ein Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz verbaut. Ist das hier der entsprechende Gabelkonus?

EDIT: JA, ES IST DER ENTSPRECHENDE KONUS!!!!

*IS52/40:*
- Kompatibilität: integriert (IS)
- Konusgabelschaft: 40mm
- Einbauhöhe: 1mm
- Verwendung: für 1.5" Steuerrohre unten in Kombination mit 1.5" Gabelschaft unten
- Herstellernummer: BAA0010S




Bildquelle:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/paf3eb427ecd1052b0d4ee0ee267a66f5/Cane-Creek-40-Gabelkonus.html


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,  ... Ich hab gerade mal die Geometrien verglichen. Überall steht ja das das Spectral 2014 so kompakt ausfällt. Beim 29er ist davon aber keine Rede.
Hier sind die Reach Werte:
Spectral M 415
Spectral 29 M 419
Nerve M 418



Finde das jetzt garnicht so krass?? Die Paar Milimeter Unterschied?? Oder übersehe ich was?
Beim 27.5 er wurde dann ja auch extra die Geometrie für 2015 angepasst. Da ist der Reach jetzt 430 in M. Beim 29er aber immernoch 419???
Wie passt das zusammen?

Fahrt ihr das 29er Spectral dann auch eine Nummer größer?
Welche Grösse nimmt man für das 29er bei 181 und 86er Schrittlänge?


----------



## varadero (10. September 2014)

Hallo Skeletor23!

Ich bin 175cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
_Mir_ passt das Spectral 29 in M sehr gut!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (11. September 2014)

Ich habe exakt Deine Maße Skeletor und empfehle eher M, es sei denn Du hast lange Arme. Denn downhill kommt nur dann Stabilität ins Bike wenn Du die Arme noch gut anwinkeln kannst. Ich habe auf dem Parkplatz von Canyon darauf geachtet, dass dies gut möglich ist, sowohl bei abgesenktem Sattel auf den Pedalen stehend (downhill) und im Sitzen (uphill). Bei mir war dies bei L nicht so gut möglich bzw. erforderte eine sehr gestreckte, für mich dann verkrampfte Haltung. Die von Dir genannte Stack-to-Reach Optimierung des 27,5er Spectrals ist halt im Moment besonders in, kommt aber eher Personen mit langem Oberkörper und/oder langen Armen zugute - oder eben den Downhill-Racern. Für alle anderen ist wahrscheinlich die 2014er Geometrie der Spectrals besser geeignet. Beim Spectral bleibt der Hinterbau ja in jeder Rahmengröße gleich, lediglich das Rahmendreieck im Schritt (also die 45 Grad Verbindung von Oberrohr und Sattelrohr) wird nach oben ausladender. Optisch also fast unerheblich. Mit unseren Maßen sind wir in der Tat exakt zwischen beiden Größen. Suchst Du ein Quentchen mehr Sicherheit bergab (1cm höhere Front und mehr Radstand) nimm L, suchst Du ein Quentchen mehr Wendigkeit und eine minimal aufrechtere Sitzposition, nimm M. Viel Erfolg. Das Rad ist so oder so total genial und mit den aktuellen Preisnachlässen ein Super-Schnäppchen. Übrigens wirkt das Rad (auch in M) riesig neben meinem alten 26er.

Was angesichts der von Dir genannten Maße überraschend ist, dass ich das 27.5er Spectral allerdings sofort in L (und nicht in M) genommen hätte nach der Probefahrt auf dem Canyon-Parkplatz. Das 29er in M hat mir aber noch besser gepasst.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## Spectraltaeter (12. September 2014)

Hat jemand von Euch ein 36´er Kettenblatt an der XO1 verbaut, überlege mir selbiges alternativ zuzulegen, da ich im Uphill kaum alle "leichten" Gänge ausreize, aber gern etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit auf der geraden hätte.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. September 2014)

Hallo an alle Spectralesen

bald werde ich auch mit dem 2015er Modell dazu gehören. Das einzige was ich noch nachrüsten wollte ist einen Taco um das Kettenblatt zu schützen. Zu diesem Zweck baue ich mir einen ISCG05 Adapter den ich auf das Tretlagergehäuse klemmen möchte. 
Könnte mir einer von euch mal mit einem Messschieber den Durchmesser ausmessen? Möglichst schon aufs Zehntel um die Basiskonstruktion zu machen.

Und noch eine Frage: die Reifen sind sicherlich noch nicht Tubeless aufgebaut oder? Würde mich prinzipiell auch wundern.


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (12. September 2014)

Specki hat nen kleinen Ausflug in den Harz und in den Bikepark Braunlage gemacht. Die Marzocchi ist jetzt eingefahren. Top!


----------



## Ridecanyon (16. September 2014)

Fährt von euch auch jemand das spectral al mit flachpedalen? Hab jetzt von Klicks umgerüstet und bleibe aufgrund des niedrigen tretlagers doch recht oft in kurven beim treten hängen. Liegts an meiner fahrtechnik oder habt ihr das auch? Ne große Umstellung zu meinem amr plus...


----------



## deralteser (17. September 2014)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Fährt von euch auch jemand das spectral al mit flachpedalen? Hab jetzt von Klicks umgerüstet und bleibe aufgrund des niedrigen tretlagers doch recht oft in kurven beim treten hängen. Liegts an meiner fahrtechnik oder habt ihr das auch? Ne große Umstellung zu meinem amr plus...


Das ist der "Fluch" der tiefen Tretlager. Man gewöhnt sich allerdings recht schnell an die Trittfrequenz im Bezug zum Untergrund - man pausiert als Beispiel kurzzeitig das Weitertreten. Bekomme mein Specki zwar erst Freitag - bin die Sache allerdings von meinem SXTrail gewohnt. Hier und da eckt man halt mal an.

Edit: Den Standard das kurvenäußere Pedal unten zu haben setze ich allerdings mal voraus.
Mit "hier und da eckt man halt mal an" meinte ich z.B. das Aufsetzen beim langsamen Erklettern einer Rampe die mit zusätzlichen Buckeln, Wurzeln, o.ä. gespickt ist.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Guru (17. September 2014)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Fährt von euch auch jemand das spectral al mit flachpedalen? Hab jetzt von Klicks umgerüstet und bleibe aufgrund des niedrigen tretlagers doch recht oft in kurven beim treten hängen. Liegts an meiner fahrtechnik oder habt ihr das auch? Ne große Umstellung zu meinem amr plus...



Lesenswert


----------



## overkill_KA (17. September 2014)

Ist jemand von den Spectral-Fahrern schon 26" Laufräder in dem Rahmen gefahren?


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. September 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Ist jemand von den Spectral-Fahrern schon 26" Laufräder in dem Rahmen gefahren?



Was erhoffst du dir denn daraus?


----------



## overkill_KA (17. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du dir denn daraus?



Gutes Fahrverhalten. Das Rad spricht mich optisch und von den Testergebnissen an, allerdings möchte ich bei 26" bleiben. Habe noch genügend Mäntel, Schläuche und Laufräder hier - wäre schade das alles einzumotten.

Bisher ist alles nur ein Gedankenspiel, wenn jemand schon positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat würde ich es in Erwägung ziehen

Edit: es soll sich um das 27,5er Spectral handeln


----------



## zichl (17. September 2014)

Ich kann mir keinen wirklichen Nachteil vorstellen, ausser dass das tretlager etwas tiefer kommt. Alles andere ist wohl nicht spürbar...


----------



## deralteser (17. September 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Gutes Fahrverhalten. Das Rad spricht mich optisch und von den Testergebnissen an, allerdings möchte ich bei 26" bleiben. Habe noch genügend Mäntel, Schläuche und Laufräder hier - wäre schade das alles einzumotten.
> 
> Bisher ist alles nur ein Gedankenspiel, wenn jemand schon positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat würde ich es in Erwägung ziehen
> 
> Edit: es soll sich um das 27,5er Spectral handeln


Also das Spectral ist auf 27,5 Zoll ausgelegt. Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, das sich das Fahrverhalten mit 26 Zoll "verbessert" - es ändert sich halt minimal. Ich möchte hier jetzt allerdings keine 26 vs 27,5 Zoll Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## Guru (17. September 2014)

Kauf doch ein Slide mit 26". Die gabs ja im letzten Zyklus noch mit 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (17. September 2014)

Wenn du noch alles rumfliegen hast, dann probier es aus. Wenns nix is, weisste Bescheid... 
Allerdings kommt das Tretlager noch tiefer dadurch... 
27.5 ist schließlich nicht der Teufel


----------



## overkill_KA (17. September 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> 27.5 ist schließlich nicht der Teufel



Habe ich nicht behauptet, geht mehr um die ganzen Teile die ich noch rumfliegen habe.

Danke für die Anregungen, werde mir das mal überlegen


----------



## dukester155 (20. September 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Schaltwerk (X.0) meines Spectral 9.0 SL.

Der Schaltkäfig verbleibt manchmal in der nach vorn gerichteten Position, danach hängt die Kette durch. Außerdem kann ich den Schaltkäfig nur mit großem Kraftaufwand nach vorn bewegen. Bei meinem Epic habe ich ebenfalls ein X.0 Schaltwerk, bei dem der Schaltkäfig leichtgängig nach vor gedrückt werden kann.

Weiß jemand, was mit dem Schaltwerk nicht stimmt?


----------



## dukester155 (20. September 2014)

Hab ein Foto gemacht, Schaltwerk geht nicht in die Ausgangsstellung zurück, Kette hängt durch.


----------



## Micha382 (20. September 2014)

Hast du ein Type2 Schaltwerk oder wie das Pendant von Shimano Shadow Plus heißt?
Das soll das Kettenschlagen verringern, daher lässt es sich nur sehr schwer bewegen und du musst die "Dämpfung" deaktivieren um zum Beispiel das Rad ausbauen zu können.
Hängen bleiben dürfte es allerdings nicht...


----------



## Micha382 (20. September 2014)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...ltwerk-fuer-xo-und-x9---mit-video/a10769.html


----------



## dukester155 (20. September 2014)

Ja, es ist das Type 2 Schaltwerk. Die Arretierung ist nicht aktiviert, das habe ich kontrolliert, trotzdem geht das Schaltwerk nicht in die Ausgangsstellung zurück, somit hängt die Kette durch. Was genau das Gegenteil bewirkt, was Type 2 eigentlich bezwecken möchte.

Werde Montag bei Canyon anrufen, ich hatte damit jedenfalls keinen Crash oder ähnliches. Einen Mech habe ich dazu auch schon befragt, wusste auch nicht weiter und meinte das SW muss getauscht werden.


----------



## LasseChristian (3. Oktober 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Der gute Canyon Support :kopfschüttel:
> Vielleicht wurde bei mir auch ein falscher Dämpfer eingebaut  aber immerhin taugt er mir perfekt
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich auch


----------



## LukasL (11. Oktober 2014)

So jetzt an alle Monarch Plus Fahrer: 

Ich würde bei mir gerne den Fox Float gegen einen Monarch Plus tauschen. Weiß jetzt aber nicht genau, welchen Tune ich da brauche. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es ein M/L Tune laut Canyon sein sollte, auf den Bildern sieht man ja aber, dass ein M/M Tune verbaut wurde. 
Ich wiege fahrbereit ca 100 Kg. Da weiß ich auch net, ob sich des noch irwie auf den Tune auswirkt oder ob es nur vom Bike abhängig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (11. Oktober 2014)

hab bisher nur 2 bilder mit M/M gesehen, deutlich mehr mit M/M1 (google bildersuche und youtubevideos)


----------



## Mo(n)arch (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem Spectral und habe heute zufällig im bikemarkt ein 2014er in L gesehen.
Meine Frage: Ich bin 1,90m mit einer Schrittlänge von 91cm. Ist das 2014er L groß genug, oder sollte ich besser auf ein 2015er Modell zurückgreifen?
Es geht mir weniger um die Kosten, als um die Wartezeiten, da das 7.0 EX erst Mitte Mai lieferbereit sein wird...


----------



## help (14. Oktober 2014)

Würde aufs 15er warten, evtl. andere Ausstattung wählen.


----------



## allgäuhopper (5. November 2014)

mein m ist mit 1,80 klein. L wird dir sicher nicht zu gross sein.


----------



## allgäuhopper (5. November 2014)

Welcher Shimano Adapter passr an der HR-Bremse beim Spektral AL29 bei 203mm Scheibe. 

Ist es der, der auch vorne passt: SM-MA-F203P/P Danke


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. November 2014)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> Welcher Shimano Adapter passr an der HR-Bremse beim Spektral AL29 bei 203mm Scheibe.
> 
> Ist es der, der auch vorne passt: SM-MA-F203P/P Danke


Das Spectral ist nur bis max 180er Scheibe hinten freigegeben. Dafür ist kein Adapter nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgäuhopper (5. November 2014)

die Antwort auf die Frage ist das nicht.


----------



## ToppaHarley (5. November 2014)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> die Antwort auf die Frage ist das nicht.


Du kannst keine 203er Scheibe fahren! War das jetzt eindeutig?


----------



## HeldDerNation (6. November 2014)

Natürlich kann er... 

Die Garantie erlischt halt.


----------



## kommaklar (8. November 2014)

*So habe heute endlich Bremsen, Schalthebel und Reverb auf eine Schelle umgebaut.*
Hier findet ihr mehr darüber: *Klick
*



*Und dann natürlich noch eine kleine Runde gedreht...*


----------



## bansaiman (16. November 2014)

Da beide Räder von Ihren eckdaten und eimsatzbereich in die gleiche kerbe schlagen wolte ich fragen, ob jemand das spectral und norco sight killer im Vergleich mal richtig fahren konnte und aussagekräftig was über deren vor- und nachteile sagen kann?
Wäre topp!


----------



## Jan-Paul (26. November 2014)

kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Ausstattungs Daten von einem Spectral 7.0 2014 finde?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2014)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Ausstattungs Daten von einem Spectral 7.0 2014 finde?


 
GIDF


----------



## Ste2014 (26. November 2014)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Ausstattungs Daten von einem Spectral 7.0 2014 finde?



http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_ber_elements/43823_file1.pdf

Hier findest du alles!


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (25. Dezember 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich messe es heute mal nach, dann werde ich es wissen. Ich hatte mal bei Canyon angefragt ob eine Gabel mit 19,5 cm in das Spectral 8.0 passt. Da wurde mir gesagt: Ja aber dann nur noch mit einem kleinen Spacer. Könnte also hinkommen mit 21 cm.



Habe ein 6.0 mit einer 140 mm Fox ohne Talas. Meine Schaftlänge ist nur 18,7 cm und die von meinem Freund beim 7.0 hat ca. 21 cm? Beide 2014. Schon komisch, oder?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (25. Dezember 2014)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Avid hat mich die letzten Jahre auch immer hart enttäuscht. Deswegen habe ich der Bremse dieses mal keine Chance gegeben...
> 
> Für alle Shimano Bremsen:
> VR: 203mm Scheibe + SMMAF203PPA
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (25. Dezember 2014)

gxxr schrieb:


> So, auch nach 3 Monaten war ich mit der Elixir 5 nicht glücklich. Bremsleistung war ausreichend, aber dieses ständige Singen der Scheiben, das Rubbeln und kratzen beim Bremsen - da geht das ganze Premiumfeeling verloren, man fühlt sich wie auf einem Baumarktrad
> 
> Hab daher gestern die XT-Bremse bestellt, inkl. Adapter wie in diesem Thread beschrieben. Soweit so gut.
> Was mir jetzt aber noch unklar ist: Brauche ich noch einen Adapter für die i-spec-Befestigung am Lenker (Brems+Schalthebel gemeinsam), oder funktioniert das out-of-the-box?
> ...



Wie hast du den Umbau gelöst?


----------



## marcotrainito (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Kollegen,

kann mir jemand mal einen Link zukommen lassen für einen Gabelkonus für das Spectral 8.0 2014. Ist ja ein CC verbaut. In den Onlineshops sind so viele verschiedene Varianten, und ich habe keine Ahnung welcher der passende ist.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Badsimson (26. Dezember 2014)

Hey, also ich habe den verbaut :

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-p36260/

IS 38/26


----------



## marcotrainito (26. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Link. Wonach richtet sich das Maß des Konus?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (27. Dezember 2014)

Wie bekommt ihr den Gabelkonus sicher und fest auf den Schaft? Bei einer Tapered Gabel 1,5 auf 1 1/8 passt der Konus aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Badsimson (27. Dezember 2014)

Dafür gibt es ein Aufschlagwerkzeug


----------



## derbikeradler (27. Dezember 2014)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Wonach richtet sich das Maß des Konus?



also eigentlich ist doch 2014 der gleiche Steuersatz wie 2015 verbaut, der CC40iger Serie

IS 38/26 ist definitiv der falsche!
-Verwendung: 1" Steuerrohre in Kombination mit 1" Gabeln


Die Gabel ist 1,5/1,8" (unten/oben)und somit hat der Rahmen unten auch 1,5" und da es sich um den unteren Konus/Lagerring handelt benötgst du natürlich den 1,5" 1,5" Ring und somit die Nummer:

*IS52/40:*

- Verwendung: für 1.5" Steuerrohre unten in Kombination mit 1.5" Gabelschaft unten

und der Gabelschaftkonus unten hat an der Klemmstelle vom Konus die angegebenen 40mm Durchmesser

- Konusgabelschaft: 40mm

Zum aufschlagen des Konus brauchst du entweder ein Spezialwerkzeug oder du nimmst wie ich einfach ein passendes Stück Rohr(hatte im Keller nen Alurohr) mit den Maßen: 48mm außen und 43mm Innenmaß, das passt ganz genau um nicht die Dichtlippe außen zu zerstören. Muss auch nicht so lang wie der Gabelschaft sein, man kann es auch mit einem Holzklotz und Schlägen rundum gleichmäßig nach unten klopfen


----------



## Badsimson (27. Dezember 2014)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> also eigentlich ist doch 2014 der gleiche Steuersatz wie 2015 verbaut, der CC40iger Serie
> 
> IS 38/26 ist definitiv der falsche!
> -Verwendung: 1" Steuerrohre in Kombination mit 1" Gabeln
> ...


----------



## Badsimson (27. Dezember 2014)

Sry, stimmt ! 
Hab gerade nochmal geguckt.... IS52/40 ist der richtige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Passt denke ich den habe ich auch bestellt.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Kann bitte jemand mal die Schaftlänge bei den einzelnen Spectral Modellen messen, hier scheint es größere Abweichungen zu geben. Interessant sind die 2014er Modelle. Danke


----------



## Badsimson (28. Dezember 2014)

Im eingebauten Zustand schlecht zu messen aber ca 21cm sollte es bei mir sein


----------



## haga67 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hängt ja vielleicht ein kleines bisschen mit der Rahmengrösse zusammen  ?!
Mein 9.0SL Größe M hatte ab Werk 187 mm Schaftlänge.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt aber ich habe ein 6.0 mit einer 140 mm Fox ohne Talas. Meine Schaftlänge ist nur 18,7 cm und die von meinem Freund beim 7.0 hat ca. 21 cm? Beide 2014 und beide RH in M.


----------



## haga67 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bist Du ganz sicher dass dein Freund ein M hat ???
Dann müsste er auch 1cm mehr Spacer als unsere Bikes haben.
Serie waren insgesamt 20mm Spacer. Bei allen 4 Speckis in meinem Umfeld war das auch so. Alles 2014er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja wir sehen morgen nochmal nach, Rahmen ist sicher M.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Badsimson hat auch ein 7.0 in M mit 21 cm Schaftlänge wenn ich es noch richtig weiß.


----------



## haga67 (28. Dezember 2014)

Nee,



Badsimson schrieb:


> Raw, größe L


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Die Schaftlänge bei meinem 7.0 ist 21 cm.


----------



## haga67 (28. Dezember 2014)

7.0 Größe L

Steuerrohrlänge bei M 120mm und L 145mm.
Egal ob 6.0, 7.0 oder 9.0
Und deshalb ein gut 2cm längerer Gabelschaft als bei M


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2014)

Ok dann wäre M mit 18,7 und L mit 21 cm Schaftlänge unterwegs.


----------



## Badsimson (28. Dezember 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> 7.0 Größe L
> 
> Und deshalb 2cm längerer Gabelschaft als bei M


Ja, meins ist L


----------



## haga67 (28. Dezember 2014)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Ok dann wäre M mit 18,7 und L mit 21 cm Schaftlänge unterwegs.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (29. Dezember 2014)

Ihr habt recht. Das Bike meines Freundes ist mit 21 cm Schaftlänge RH L. Sorry aber nochmal vielen Dank und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Rost77 (13. Januar 2015)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Umbau gelöst?



Hi,

ich hab den Umbau von meinem 2014er Spectral AL 8.0 von der verbauten Trail 7 auf XT 203/180 mit ISpec gemacht.

Grundsätzlich kannst Du die XT Bremse na klar erstmal ohne Ispec am Lenker befestigen - dazu ist alles out-of-the-box dabei (logisch). Den Reverb Remotehebel kannst Du ohne die Avidbremse dran einfach weiterverwenden. D.h. wenn du die XT-Bremse zukaufst reicht das schon aus um alles montieren zu können.

Falls Du allerdings XT-Schalthebel- und Bremse über Ispec kombinieren willst wirds komplizierter... Du brauchst ein Paar entsprechende ISpec "B" Adapter und musst ein bisschen schrauben... Anleitungen finden sich hier im Forum und nach Googlesuche recht einfach... noch ein Tip von mir: solltest Du den Ispec-Umbau machen wird dir oft geraten den Schaltzug zu entnehmen, dies ist nervig und nach meiner Erfahrung unnötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rost77 (13. Januar 2015)

Nochmal Ispec-Umbau, also der Kombination von Shimano Schalt- und Bremshebeln:

Sieht gut aus, bingt mehr Platz am Lenker, aber:

- Die Neigung von Brems- und schalthebel lässt sich nicht mhr individuell einstellen.

- für kleine Hände (habe ca 17cm, Roeckl-Handschuhgröße 6,5 bis 7) bringts net viel... der mögliche Verstellbereich bringt die Schalthebel nicht sehr viel weiter nach außen als bei getrennter Montage von Bremse und Trigger.

--> bei dem Preis den Shimano für die Ispecteile aufruft kann man also mal drüber nachdenken ob der Umbau sinnvoll ist!


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. Januar 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> --> bei dem Preis den Shimano für die Ispecteile aufruft kann man also mal drüber nachdenken ob der Umbau sinnvoll ist!



Kosten im Online Shop doch kaum mehr als die normalen  
Einzelne Adapter lohnen sich nicht wirklich, da hast du recht. Ich geh das deshalb wenn erst an wenn die Schalthebel das zeitliche gesegnet haben sollten. 
Ansonsten stört mich das nicht mehrere Schellen am Lenker zu haben, platz für ne Klingel brauch ich eh nicht durch die DT Swiss Nabe


----------



## Jan-Paul (14. Januar 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab den Umbau von meinem 2014er Spectral AL 8.0 von der verbauten Trail 7 auf XT 203/180 mit ISpec gemacht.
> 
> Den Reverb Remotehebel kannst Du ohne die Avidbremse dran einfach weiterverwenden.



braucht man da keine neue Schelle zu für den Remote Hebel?


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. Januar 2015)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> braucht man da keine neue Schelle zu für den Remote Hebel?


Nope, die der Bremshebel hängt an der Schelle der Reverb bzw ist da so reingeklemmt... Einfach mal abschrauben und gucken


----------



## bansaiman (26. Januar 2015)

Ich bin 178 cm groß und hab nur kurze beine mit SL 79cm.
Kann ich damit auch das L fahren, wenn ich nen sehr kurzen vorbau montiere oder habe uch dann Probleme bei steilen dhs, weil ich den sattel nicht tief genug versenkt bekomme?
Hat hier vllt einer ähnliche Maße oder kommt aus dem bonner raum und könnte mich mal auf L probesitzen lassen?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (26. Januar 2015)

Ich würde dir M empfehlen.


----------



## bansaiman (26. Januar 2015)

achja, rede von L aus 2014. da ist das sitzrohr ja ,wow, 1cm kürzer, glaub ich. 48 und der reach nur 430mm.falls das etwas ändert ;-)


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (26. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> achja, rede von L aus 2014. da ist das sitzrohr ja ,wow, 1cm kürzer, glaub ich. 48 und der reach nur 430mm.falls das etwas ändert ;-)


 
Hi bansaiman,
bei dem "alten" Large Rahmen würde ich dir auch zu Large raten. Die Sitzrohrlänge ist beim 2015 Large aber auch immernoch 48. Ich hab meine Reverb bei eine Größe von 1,84 ca. 3 cm herausgezogen.
Der Fabien Barel ist bei 1,79 auch das 2014er in Large gefahren, also sollte das schon noch ganz gut passen


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ich bin 178 cm groß und hab nur kurze beine mit SL 79cm.
> Kann ich damit auch das L fahren, wenn ich nen sehr kurzen vorbau montiere oder habe uch dann Probleme bei steilen dhs, weil ich den sattel nicht tief genug versenkt bekomme?
> Hat hier vllt einer ähnliche Maße oder kommt aus dem bonner raum und könnte mich mal auf L probesitzen lassen?


Von Bonn bzw Bonner Raum bis Koblenz ist doch nicht so weit... Ich würde sicherheitshalber hinfahren... Wobei wenn es dir explizit um ein 2014er Modell geht kann es natürlich sein, dass die da keins mehr haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcotrainito (31. Januar 2015)

Hi Kameraden,

nachdem ich nun meine Fox 32 gegen eine Pike ausgetauscht habe bin schon am überlegen wie es mit meinem Dämpfer weitergeht. Folgende Dämpfer habe ich mir näher angeschaut und sind in der engeren Wahl:

- RS Monarch Plus Debon Air
- Cane Creek DB Inline

Was würdet ihr als sinnvollere Alternative zum aktuell verbauten Fox Float CTD Performance wählen?


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2015)

Apropos Dämpfer ...

Weiß jemand, was für Dämpferbuchsen am 2014er 9.0 EX verbaut sind?
Ich meine oben am Monarch. Ist das 21,8 x 8 oder 22,2 x 8?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Catweazle81 (31. Januar 2015)

Canyon = 22,2 x 8 mm
Source


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2015)

Danke schön


----------



## closed (2. Februar 2015)

Hi. Kann ich mal fragen wie sich bei euch der CTD Hebel des Dämpfers verhält? Habe hier ein spectral 8.9 von 2014 wo ich den subjektiven Eindruck habe dass der Hebel keine bis nahezu sehr wenig Wirkung auf den Dämpfer ausübt. Außerdem ist der Hebel eher locker als wirklich fest. Aufgepumpt habe ich auf 180 PSI.

Im Vergleich zu meinem Fox Dämpfer am radon (ok hier ist es die Factory Serie) ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu merken. Bei der Factory Serie rasten die einzelnen Stufen richtig ein. Das ist beim specki nicht der Fall.

Ist das normal oder ist der Vlt defekt????


----------



## closed (2. Februar 2015)

- Original Kommentar modifiziert -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> 'Volt' sollte vielleicht heißen


Kann man doch ändern [bearbeiten]


----------



## closed (3. Februar 2015)

Gerade mit canyon gesprochen.... Mir wurde gesagt dass man es weder im stehen noch auf gerader Strecke testen könne. Der Unterschied würde sich nur bergauf bzw entsprechend bergab bemerkbar machen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen??

Ich kann nur nochmal sagen dass ich bei dem Radon schon einen deutlichen Unterschied bemerke, auch im stehen.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (3. Februar 2015)

Bei mir wird der Wiegetritt bergauf durch umstellen des Hebels eliminiert... geht aber wirklich sehr leicht zu verstellen...


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. Februar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> Gerade mit canyon gesprochen.... Mir wurde gesagt dass man es weder im stehen noch auf gerader Strecke testen könne. Der Unterschied würde sich nur bergauf bzw entsprechend bergab bemerkbar machen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen??.



Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch bzgl. des CTD bei meinem 2014er AL 7.9 - beim normalen Rollen, Standtest und drauf-schauen-während-der-Fahrt, merkt man das auch nicht.
Wenn ich mich aber nach Einstieg in eine Abfahrt plötzlich frage: ...mensch, warum bockt der Bock denn so!?!? ...dann stand der Hebel tatsächlich noch auf Climb.
Der Unterschied ist schon da - es ist natürlich kein Lockout auf "C" aber das möchte ich pers. auch gar nicht.


----------



## ToppaHarley (3. Februar 2015)

Bei winterlichen Temperaturen sind die Funktionen eh etwas eingeschränkt.
Was passiert bei Kälte mit dem Öl??
... Logisch oder


----------



## closed (3. Februar 2015)

ok, und mit wie viel PSI fahrt ihr dann so? Bzw wie viel SAG habt ihr eingestellt?


----------



## ToppaHarley (3. Februar 2015)

closed schrieb:


> ok, und mit wie viel PSI fahrt ihr dann so? Bzw wie viel SAG habt ihr eingestellt?



Ich wiege ca 100kg mit Ausrüstung. 
Von 20 bis 35 % SAG ist alles je nach Streckenverhältnissen dabei. 
Die CTD funktioniert hier bei jedem Druck gleich gut. 
Ich fahre allerdings den größten Progression Spacer, den Fox anbietet. Seitdem läuft der Dämpfer sehr gut und ist auch nicht mehr (für meinen Geschmack!!) unterdämpft.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (3. Februar 2015)

Also mit Rucksack und allem ca. 95kg fahre ich 175PSI.
Bei meinem Fahrstil reicht das am Dämpfer dafür aus, das der O-Ring ganz unten geradeso noch hält...
SAG meine ich nur 15-20% mehr nicht...


----------



## derbikeradler (8. Februar 2015)

hat von euch jemand den originalen 70mm Vorbau rumliegen, eventuell sogar neu und möchte mir den gern abgeben? Bitte kurz ne PN an mich


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. Februar 2015)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> hat von euch jemand den originalen 70mm Vorbau rumliegen, eventuell sogar neu und möchte mir den gern abgeben? Bitte kurz ne PN an mich


Ich hab noch einen. Hast ne private Nachricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (14. Februar 2015)

So jetzt steige ich hier auch ein!

Habe ein Spectral AL 8.0 2014 in rot Größe:L Körpergröße: 185 und SL: 88

Ich möchte noch meine Kaufentscheidung hier posten, aber das wird ein umfangreicherer Text - also kommt noch.
Habe es um 2.399,- aus dem Outlet bestellt. Das ist ganz aktuell und ich bin das Bike noch nicht gefahren außer im Garten. Heute fahre ich noch ein bißchen ins Gelände und werde die Dämpfereinstellung optimieren. Wobei ich das mit dem Abmessen des O-Ringes mache und nicht fixe PSI reinpumpe. Die PSI-Tabelle nehme ich nur als Anhaltspunkt her. Weiters werde ich Sattelstütze, Lenkerposition usw. abstimmen - also Dinge die ich als ziemlich technisch unversierter doch selber machen kann.



 



Hier zwei Fotos. Einmal das Neue und einmal das Neue mit dem Alten (Merida One Forty 1500-D Modelljahr 2011)


----------



## Patton (16. Februar 2015)

Super erste Ausfahrt.

Dabei hat sich gleich eine Frage an das Forum ergeben. Und zwar bezüglich der Gabel.

Die Gabel habe ich laut Anleitung bei 77-84 kg auf 135 psi aufgepumpt und auch so belassen - Feinabstimmung noch nicht notwendig. Ich habe 80 kg.

Die Gabel federt nach dem komprimieren nicht komplett wieder aus. Und zwar schiebe ich den O-Ring nach dem einfedern ganz nach unten. Dann kann man deutlich sehen, dass wenn ich den Lenker anhebe, dann gehen die Rohre noch etwas raus. Von selber aber nicht. Ich würde sagen so zwischen einem 0,5 - 1 cm kann ich diese noch manuell rausziehen.
*IN MEINEM PROFIL HABE ICH EIN VIDEO DAZU EINGESTELLT!!!!*

Was kann ich hier machen, damit das ordnungsgemäß funktioniert?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (16. Februar 2015)

Das ist so Ordnungsgemäß!!!! Ich glaub SAG war das Stichwort?? Goggel mal danach...


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Februar 2015)

SAG ist definitiv was anderes. 

Dieses Verhalten ist bei manchen Gabeln ziemlich normal. Meine bisherigen Fox und Marzocchi hatten das alle. 
Negative ist das jedenfalls nicht. Da wenn du die Gabel belastest es eben noch weiter einsinkt (SAG!!)... Wenn du dann springst bzw die Gabel den Boden verlässt federt es ja wie gehabt ganz aus.


----------



## Patton (16. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> SAG ist definitiv was anderes.
> 
> Dieses Verhalten ist bei manchen Gabeln ziemlich normal. Meine bisherigen Fox und Marzocchi hatten das alle.
> Negative ist das jedenfalls nicht. Da wenn du die Gabel belastest es eben noch weiter einsinkt (SAG!!)... Wenn du dann springst bzw die Gabel den Boden verlässt federt es ja wie gehabt ganz aus.



Ok verstehe. Das heißt, bei normaler Belastung im richtigen Einsatz, dann sollte es komplett wieder ausfedern. So wie im Video passiert das also nur in dieser simulierten Situation, richtig?


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. Februar 2015)

Hab mich grad an meiner 888 vergangen. Da isses auch so, wie vermutet. 
Ich denke das hängt mit der Negativfeder zusammen... Aber will jetzt auch nix schwören.

Auf jeden Fall schränkt das die Funktion nicht ein. 
Denn wie gesagt wenn du drauf stehst oder sitzt, dann drückst du die ja eh noch weiter rein und wenn die Gabel entlastet kommt sie ja auch raus. 
"Simuliert" siehts dann so aus als wenn was nicht stimmt.

Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren ob das Phänomen geringer wird, je mehr Druck du in die Gabel gibst. Aber nimm das nicht als Grund mehr Druck und weniger SAG zu fahren... Denn dann haste keine Performance, weniger Grip, etc. mehr


----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

Ok - danke an alle Antworter! Das passt so, also alles bestens.


----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

Was mich noch interessieren würde, hat mit den Abmessungen des Spectral AL 8.0 2014 Gr. L zu tun. Und zwar die Länge vom Oberrohr. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich es falsch messe, weil ich komme nicht auf die angegeben Länge. Generell habe ich in diesem Forum schon mehrfach gelesen, dass es manchmal zu Fehlern bei den Angaben von Canyon kommt - was natürlich speziell für einen Versender nicht gut ist.
Wer hat das Oberrohr gemessen und kann mir mitteilen, auf welche Länge ihr kommt? Danke!


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde, hat mit den Abmessungen des Spectral AL 8.0 2014 Gr. L zu tun. Und zwar die Länge vom Oberrohr. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich es falsch messe, weil ich komme nicht auf die angegeben Länge. Generell habe ich in diesem Forum schon mehrfach gelesen, dass es manchmal zu Fehlern bei den Angaben von Canyon kommt - was natürlich speziell für einen Versender nicht gut ist.
> Wer hat das Oberrohr gemessen und kann mir mitteilen, auf welche Länge ihr kommt? Danke!


Hast du bedacht das der Hauptrahmen beim 2015 Modell länger geworden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

Ja. Ich gehe von 612mm beim 2014er aus!! Beim 2015 sind es ja 627mm bei der Größe L.


----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Hast du bedacht das der Hauptrahmen beim 2015 Modell länger geworden ist?



Ja. Ich gehe von 612mm beim 2014er aus!! Beim 2015 sind es ja 627mm bei der Größe L.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Ja. Ich gehe von 612mm beim 2014er aus!! Beim 2015 sind es ja 627mm bei der Größe L.


Ich Messe gleich auch mal


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (17. Februar 2015)

Hätte da mal ne andere Frage. Beim Umwerfer habe ich vom kleinen aufs große Blatt immer das Gefühl das die Kette vor dem Schalten fast verklemmt. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung?


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Ja. Ich gehe von 612mm beim 2014er aus!! Beim 2015 sind es ja 627mm bei der Größe L.



Also ich komm bei meinem ex Modell von 2015 auch nicht auf 627 mm. Sondern auf 617mm Oberrohrlänge


----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Also ich komm bei meinem ex Modell von 2015 auch nicht auf 627 mm. Sondern auf 617mm Oberrohrlänge



Ok so ähnlich geht es mir beim 2014er Modell und zwar sollten es 612mm sein und ich komme auf 595mm - das sind immerhin 17mm Unterschied! Messe ich korrekt, oder kommt hier jemand auf andere Werte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Ok so ähnlich geht es mir beim 2014er Modell und zwar sollten es 612mm sein und ich komme auf 595mm - das sind immerhin 17mm Unterschied! Messe ich korrekt, oder kommt hier jemand auf andere Werte?



Gut - ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich von der falschen Position aus messe!


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. Februar 2015)

Habt ihr wirklich so gemessen, wie auf dem Foto B angegeben ist? Ich glaube, dass ist mit einem Zollstock oder Maßband kaum genau möglich. Wie wollt ihr denn genau den Mittelpunkt des Sattelrohres finden? Habt ihrn Lot installiert am Zollstock?


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. Februar 2015)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ne andere Frage. Beim Umwerfer habe ich vom kleinen aufs große Blatt immer das Gefühl das die Kette vor dem Schalten fast verklemmt. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung?


Entweder du schaltest unter zu viel Last oder es ist an der Zeit sie mal nachzustellen. Wenn selber gut gekonnt, dann selber, ansonsten ab zum örtlichen


----------



## Patton (17. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Habt ihr wirklich so gemessen, wie auf dem Foto B angegeben ist? Ich glaube, dass ist mit einem Zollstock oder Maßband kaum genau möglich. Wie wollt ihr denn genau den Mittelpunkt des Sattelrohres finden? Habt ihrn Lot installiert am Zollstock?



Na ja - genau nach diesem Bild gemessen, komme ich eben nicht hin. Denn, dann komme ich eben auf die 595mm. Wenn ich aber mit dem Zollstock direkt unterhalb vom Sattel, von der Mitte des Sattelrohres messe, erst dann komme ich auf die 612mm!!!


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. Februar 2015)

*Habs mal rot eingezeichnet auf dem Bild im Anhang.*

Mir ist dann selber aufgefallen, dass der Messpunkt am hinteren Teil des Sattelrohres ansetzt... für ne ordnungsgemäße Messung müsstest du hier schonmal die Sattelklemme entfernen...

Dann müsstest du prinzipiell mit einem "Lot" bzw einem Winkel exakt senkrecht von dem Punkt aus nach Oben gehen und an diesen eben an einem Punkt mit 90° ansetzen, so dass du exakt den Messpunkt in der Nähe *des beginnenden Steuerrohres* oder exakt den Messpunkt in der Nähe *des endenden Vorbaus *triffst.

Ich hoffe mir kann man grad folgen... 

Alles was ich damit sagen möchte ist mehr oder weniger, dass es fast unmöglich ist, exakt auf diese Werte zu kommen ohne riesige und fixierbare Schieblehren, etc. ... Deshalb erscheinen mir deine gemessenen 12mm Abweichung auch plausibel... 

Ich messe sowas nie nach, ich gehe lieber fahren... 
Darauf vertrauen, dass Canyon wohl genormte Rahmenlehren beim Schweißen verwenden lässt, kann man sicherlich mit 99% Gewissheit.
Also schwing dich lieber auf deinen Hobel und jag lieber der Fallrichtung entgegen, als den Millimetern.

PS: Wenn man sich so manche Spaltmaße an neuen Autos anguckt, wird man ja auch nur irre.


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2015)

@Patton
"Effective top tube lenght" schimpft sich das, was für mich in Deinem Fall wirklich interessant sein sollte. Leider - wie der Herr ToppaHarley schon sagt - nicht ganz einfach zu 100% zu bestimmen (spätestens beim genauen Vermessen von Reach oder Stack braucht man ja sowieso schon fast professionelle Hilfe in Form von irgendwelchen Vermessungshilfen).
An allen meinen bikes "passt" die Effective Top Tube Lenght. Zollstock vorne am Steuersatz ansetzen und in gedachter Horizontlinie bis zur verlängerten Mitte der Sattelstütze messen. Dann sollte alles klar sein!

Mit besten Grüßen!

*Edit:*

hier mal als Beispiel bei einem Banshee Darkside:



Hier mal vom Canyon Spectral AL 2015 "Large": Die Top Tube Length wird von Canyon mit 627mm angegeben. Das kommt bei mir auch wunderbar hin.



Dieses Maß kann man wie gesagt recht easy mit nem Zollstock ermitteln. Sollte es stimmen, stimmt auch Deine Rahmengröße - so der Schweissergott will 

Aber über Toleranzen lässt sich bekanntlich streiten 


*EDIT 2:*

Witzig, witzig. Ich musste grad feststellen, das die Effective Top Tube Längen meiner beiden bikes absolut identisch sind. Ich dachte erst, ich hab mich verpeilt...aber es stimmt


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (18. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Patton
> "Effective top tube lenght" schimpft sich das, was für mich in Deinem Fall wirklich interessant sein sollte. Leider - wie der Herr ToppaHarley schon sagt - nicht ganz einfach zu 100% zu bestimmen (spätestens beim genauen Vermessen von Reach oder Stack braucht man ja sowieso schon fast professionelle Hilfe in Form von irgendwelchen Vermessungshilfen).
> An allen meinen bikes "passt" die Effective Top Tube Lenght. Zollstock vorne am Steuersatz ansetzen und in gedachter Horizontlinie bis zur verlängerten Mitte der Sattelstütze messen. Dann sollte alles klar sein!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich so Messe wie beim Darkside komme ich bestimmt auch auf die angegebenen 627 mm


----------



## deralteser (18. Februar 2015)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Messe wie beim Darkside komme ich bestimmt auch auf die angegebenen 627 mm


Alles Unfug! Kauf Dir einfach nen Darkside, dann kommst Du garantiert auf die 627mm 
Canyon ist halt nen Versender - das taugt nix!


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Alles Unfug! Kauf Dir einfach nen Darkside, dann kommst Du garantiert auf die 627mm
> Canyon ist halt nen Versender - das taugt nix!


 Deswegen fahre ich seit 2012 Canyons


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (18. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Entweder du schaltest unter zu viel Last oder es ist an der Zeit sie mal nachzustellen. Wenn selber gut gekonnt, dann selber, ansonsten ab zum örtlichen



Aufgefallen ist mir das Ganze jetzt im Montageständer beim einstellen. Weiß aber nicht wie ich das verändern könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (19. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Alles Unfug! Kauf Dir einfach nen Darkside, dann kommst Du garantiert auf die 627mm
> Canyon ist halt nen Versender - das taugt nix!



Grundsätzlich finde ich das Forum sehr hilfreich. Aber es gibt auch Kommentare, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind *wenn* sie *unbegründet* bleiben. Das gilt für diesen Kommentar hier. Ohne Details über "nen Versender" - taugt nix zu schreiben ist zu wenig. 
Wir wissen, dass die Versenderstruktur Vorteile (Preis/Leistungsverhältnis) und Nachteile (Probefahrt, Garantieabwicklung, Service usw.) hat. Doch das muss ja jeder Käufer selber eintscheiden. Mein Canyon Bike finde ich genial und das ist mir am wichtigsten neben dem super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.

Genauso sehe ich das bei Kauf- und Größenempfehlungen hier im Forum, denn da gibt jede Menge Kommentare aber ohne genau Angaben wie, was, wo jemand fährt sind diese Angaben relativ unbrauchbar. Es sollte zumindest diese Schwierigkeitsgrade (S0 - S5) angegeben sein, damit man das wirklich abschätzen kann.

Nochmals will ich erwähnen, dass ich das Forum als sehr hilfreich empfinde. Selbst fragwürdige Kommentare nehme ich als hilfreich hin, weil sie mich teilweise zum recherchieren angeregt haben, auf Details die mir selbst nicht eingefallen wären.


Das mit dem Onlinekauf bei einem Direktversender habe ich mir natürlich sehr gut überlegt.


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das Forum sehr hilfreich. Aber es gibt auch Kommentare, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind *wenn* sie *unbegründet* bleiben. Das gilt für diesen Kommentar hier. Ohne Details über "nen Versender" - taugt nix zu schreiben ist zu wenig.
> Wir wissen, dass die Versenderstruktur Vorteile (Preis/Leistungsverhältnis) und Nachteile (Probefahrt, Garantieabwicklung, Service usw.) hat. Doch das muss ja jeder Käufer selber eintscheiden. Mein Canyon Bike finde ich genial und das ist mir am wichtigsten neben dem super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Genauso sehe ich das bei Kauf- und Größenempfehlungen hier im Forum, denn da gibt jede Menge Kommentare aber ohne genau Angaben wie, was, wo jemand fährt sind diese Angaben relativ unbrauchbar. Es sollte zumindest diese Schwierigkeitsgrade (S0 - S5) angegeben sein, damit man das wirklich abschätzen kann.
> ...


Das war sarkastisch. Deralteser ist ein zufriedener Nutzer des Versenders Canyon und des Spectral... 
Deswegen habe ich meinen Senf dann auch so dazu gegeben als Antwort! 

Canyon ist ne Top Marke.und das spectral nen super Rad, sonst würden wir ja nicht in einem Spectral Forum posten. 

Außerdem hast du es angesprochen, dass die Masse bei Versendern uU nicht korrekt sind. 

Peace und Frieden!


----------



## Patton (19. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @Patton
> "Effective top tube lenght" schimpft sich das, was für mich in Deinem Fall wirklich interessant sein sollte. Leider - wie der Herr ToppaHarley schon sagt - nicht ganz einfach zu 100% zu bestimmen (spätestens beim genauen Vermessen von Reach oder Stack braucht man ja sowieso schon fast professionelle Hilfe in Form von irgendwelchen Vermessungshilfen).
> An allen meinen bikes "passt" die Effective Top Tube Lenght. Zollstock vorne am Steuersatz ansetzen und in gedachter Horizontlinie bis zur verlängerten Mitte der Sattelstütze messen. Dann sollte alles klar sein!
> 
> ...





Das erste Bild gefällt mir ganz gut. 
Das zweite finde ich sehr interessant, weil genau nach diesen B-Maß lt. Canyon habe ich gemessen - nicht die rote Linie. Und da komme ich viel kürzer als angegeben.
Hier im Anhang sende ich einen Auszug aus einem Spectral 2014 Download Handbuch! Nach diesen Markierungslinien passt es. Aber ihr müsst zugeben, dass hier die Linien doch nie an den selben Stellen sind.


----------



## Patton (19. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Das war sarkastisch. Deralteser ist ein zufriedener Nutzer des Versenders Canyon und des Spectral...
> Deswegen habe ich meinen Senf dann auch so dazu gegeben als Antwort!
> 
> Canyon ist ne Top Marke.und das spectral nen super Rad, sonst würden wir ja nicht in einem Spectral Forum posten.
> ...



Achso - alles klar.


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir ganz gut.
> Das zweite finde ich sehr interessant, weil genau nach diesen B-Maß lt. Canyon habe ich gemessen - nicht die rote Linie. Und da komme ich viel kürzer als angegeben.
> Hier im Anhang sende ich einen Auszug aus einem Spectral 2014 Download Handbuch! Nach diesen Markierungslinien passt es. Aber ihr müsst zugeben, dass hier die Linien doch nie an den selben Stellen sind.


Deswegen ist das Messen auch fast unmöglich. Irgendwie, irgendwann kommt es halt hin  

Aber das macht ja jeder Hersteller anders... Und ob die Zeichnungen so stimmig sind, so wurde es uns ja hier auch bestätigt, sei ja mal so dahingestellt. 

Bei Felgen ist es zB auch schwierig die passende ERD zu messen, da auch jeder Hersteller andere Methoden anwendet...


----------



## deralteser (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich das Forum sehr hilfreich. Aber es gibt auch Kommentare, die nicht nachvollziehbar sind *wenn* sie *unbegründet* bleiben. Das gilt für diesen Kommentar hier. Ohne Details über "nen Versender" - taugt nix zu schreiben ist zu wenig.
> Wir wissen, dass die Versenderstruktur Vorteile (Preis/Leistungsverhältnis) und Nachteile (Probefahrt, Garantieabwicklung, Service usw.) hat. Doch das muss ja jeder Käufer selber eintscheiden. Mein Canyon Bike finde ich genial und das ist mir am wichtigsten neben dem super Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> Genauso sehe ich das bei Kauf- und Größenempfehlungen hier im Forum, denn da gibt jede Menge Kommentare aber ohne genau Angaben wie, was, wo jemand fährt sind diese Angaben relativ unbrauchbar. Es sollte zumindest diese Schwierigkeitsgrade (S0 - S5) angegeben sein, damit man das wirklich abschätzen kann.
> ...




Bin mehr als zufrieden. Kannst Dich ja mal in dem von mir erstellten Spectral AL 2015 Thread etwas einlesen. Ich habe da einen Kurztest über das AL 6.0 geschrieben. Das bike bewerte ich da grundlegend positiv.  
Evtl. das nächste mal einfach mal genauer lesen 

Ach ja: anbei ein Bild meines Spectral AL 2015.





Geile Karre, oder
Ich steh voll auf das Specki. Geht ab!



Peace Bruder!


----------



## Patton (19. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Das war sarkastisch. Deralteser ist ein zufriedener Nutzer des Versenders Canyon und des Spectral...
> Deswegen habe ich meinen Senf dann auch so dazu gegeben als Antwort!
> 
> Canyon ist ne Top Marke.und das spectral nen super Rad, sonst würden wir ja nicht in einem Spectral Forum posten.
> ...



Alles Gut - Euren Humor und Sarkasmus muss ich erst kennenlernen, also bitte auch Nachsicht bei meinen Meldungen. Ich bin Neu hier. Danke.


----------



## deralteser (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Alles Gut - Euren Humor und Sarkasmus muss ich erst kennenlernen, also bitte auch Nachsicht bei meinen Meldungen. Ich bin Neu hier. Danke.


Ach, ist doch alles ok. Ich bin manchmal ein Sarkast
Außerdem fahre ich nen 2015er Specki. Ich darf hier gar nix posten


----------



## Patton (19. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Ich messe sowas nie nach, ich gehe lieber fahren...
> Darauf vertrauen, dass Canyon wohl genormte Rahmenlehren beim Schweißen verwenden lässt, kann man sicherlich mit 99% Gewissheit.
> Also schwing dich lieber auf deinen Hobel und jag lieber der Fallrichtung entgegen, als den Millimetern.



Ich will jetzt nicht als pingelig rüberkommen. Das wichtigste hast Du erwähnt und das ist Spass am biken!! Ich habe das Rad erst kurz und bin noch nicht richtig zum Fahren gekommen, außer einer geilen Ausfahrt am letzten Sonntag. Jetzt möchte ich halt so viel als möglich an Infos hier erfahren.
Wenn ich sage, dass es mir grundsätzlich egal ist, wie lang das Oberrohr ist, ist das natürlich *nicht ganz* richtig. Aber wenn, jetzt wo ich es gekauft habe, die Geometrie für mich passt, ist es mir wurst ob das Rohr länger oder kürzer ist.

Leider passen die Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage nicht immer genau. Ich habe Geometriedaten vom Spectral AL 2014 wo bei Größe L der Radstand mit 1133mm angegeben ist!!!

Aber jetzt zum positiven. Ich war am Sonntag auf meinem Heimtrail und da sind Gott sei dank, am unteren Ende ein paar knifflige Passagen, so dass ich diese austesten konnte ohne dass ich eine große Tour machen musste. Bei diesen Passagen habe ich schon mal das eine oder andere Problem gehabt, speziell am Beginn einer Saison. Jetzt bin ich seit Anfang Dezember nicht mehr gefahren und wollte unbedingt das neue Rad, im richtigen Gelände ausprobieren. Diese "schwierigeren" Passagen (S2-S3) noch dazu sehr nass und rutschig, haben ohne viel Übung, sofort super funktioniert - spricht ganz klar für das Bike. Der flache Lenkwinkel und die 27,5" Räder machen sich dort sehr positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (19. Februar 2015)

Wie kann man eigentlich die Räder in Koblenz testen? 
Gibt es dort Möglichkeiten, wo man das Rad rauf und runter jagen kann?


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht als pingelig rüberkommen. Das wichtigste hast Du erwähnt und das ist Spass am biken!! Ich habe das Rad erst kurz und bin noch nicht richtig zum Fahren gekommen, außer einer geilen Ausfahrt am letzten Sonntag. Jetzt möchte ich halt so viel als möglich an Infos hier erfahren.
> Wenn ich sage, dass es mir grundsätzlich egal ist, wie lang das Oberrohr ist, ist das natürlich *nicht ganz* richtig. Aber wenn, jetzt wo ich es gekauft habe, die Geometrie für mich passt, ist es mir wurst ob das Rohr länger oder kürzer ist.
> 
> Leider passen die Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage nicht immer genau. Ich habe Geometriedaten vom Spectral AL 2014 wo bei Größe L der Radstand mit 1133mm angegeben ist!!!
> ...


Das Spectral ist ganz klar eine Macht. Ich komme von einem dickeren Torque. Das Spectral macht definitiv mehr Spaß!

Apropos wir wollten dich natürlich nicht verschrecken oder angreifen mit unseren Posts oder Sarkasmus. Neue sind hier jederzeit gerne gesehen  und wir versuchen da auch wirklich gerne zu helfen


----------



## deralteser (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Leider passen die Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage nicht immer genau. Ich habe Geometriedaten vom Spectral AL 2014 wo bei Größe L der Radstand mit 1133mm angegeben ist!!!



Im 2015er Thread wurden ebenfalls diverse Fehler der Canyon Homepage dargestellt - von "A" wie "Ausstattung" bis "Z" wie "Zweifelhafte Aussagen des Canyon Kundenservice". Da liegt bei Canyon leider hier und da der (kleine) Hund begraben. Im Großen und Ganzen liefert Canyon allerdings super bikes beim Endkunden ab. Bei den 2015er Modellen sind alle durchweg zufrieden mit ihren bikes. 

Natürlich verstehe ich Deine Kritik bzgl. Canyons Angaben zu den Geometriedaten!

Mit besten Grüßen!


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich die Räder in Koblenz testen?
> Gibt es dort Möglichkeiten, wo man das Rad rauf und runter jagen kann?


Auf dem Parkplatz bei jeglichem Wetter und auf dem Pumptrack vor Ort leider nur wenns absolut trocken ist... War schon 2 mal da


----------



## deralteser (19. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich die Räder in Koblenz testen?
> Gibt es dort Möglichkeiten, wo man das Rad rauf und runter jagen kann?


Die haben einen großen gepflasterten Parkplatz mit einigen Bruchsteinflächen. Ein Pumptrack ist auch vorhanden - allerdings kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ob man dort mit den Testbikes fahren darf.

Edit:
Danke Toppa


----------



## Patton (20. Februar 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Im 2015er Thread wurden ebenfalls diverse Fehler der Canyon Homepage dargestellt - von "A" wie "Ausstattung" bis "Z" wie "Zweifelhafte Aussagen des Canyon Kundenservice". Da liegt bei Canyon leider hier und da der (kleine) Hund begraben. Im Großen und Ganzen liefert Canyon allerdings super bikes beim Endkunden ab. Bei den 2015er Modellen sind alle durchweg zufrieden mit ihren bikes.
> 
> Natürlich verstehe ich Deine Kritik bzgl. Canyons Angaben zu den Geometriedaten!
> 
> Mit besten Grüßen!



Na ja - ist ja Gott sei Dank gut gegangen. Die Geo passt super. Obwohl, da im nachhinein gesehen, das schon eine grobe Fehlerquelle ist. Denn ich habe mich bei der Kaufentscheidung, an den Geodaten meines bestehenden Bikes orientiert.

Ich war heute wieder mit dem Spectral AL 8.0 unterwegs 20km 800HM easy. Mit viel Spaß - teilweise rutschig auf Eis und Schnee und sonst sehr tief und schlammig. Das Rad funktioniert extrem gut.

Was mir zum ersten mal passiert ist, dass die Sattelstütze nicht mehr ausgefahren ist. Es hatte aber auch nur 2 Grad Plus am Ende. Dürfte zu kalt gewesen sein. Denn nach einer halben Stunde im Haus und wieder aufgewärmt hat es dann wieder funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Na ja - ist ja Gott sei Dank gut gegangen. Die Geo passt super. Obwohl, da im nachhinein gesehen, das schon eine grobe Fehlerquelle ist. Denn ich habe mich bei der Kaufentscheidung, an den Geodaten meines bestehenden Bikes orientiert.
> 
> Ich war heute wieder mit dem Spectral AL 8.0 unterwegs 20km 800HM easy. Mit viel Spaß - teilweise rutschig auf Eis und Schnee und sonst sehr tief und schlammig. Das Rad funktioniert extrem gut.
> 
> Was mir zum ersten mal passiert ist, dass die Sattelstütze nicht mehr ausgefahren ist. Es hatte aber auch nur 2 Grad Plus am Ende. Dürfte zu kalt gewesen sein. Denn nach einer halben Stunde im Haus und wieder aufgewärmt hat es dann wieder funktioniert.


Das tiefe Tretlager unterhalb der Radachsen kommt super! Bringt enorm Fahrspaß und Sicherheit; Auf dem Boden und in der Luft!

Das mit der Reverb ist ein allseits bekanntes "Problem". Wie du es schon beobachtet hast, normalisiert sich das, wenn es wieder wärmer wird. Bei Temperaturen ab 15 Grad ist eig alles wieder gut und die schnalzt schön schnell raus (übrigens auch einstellbar über die Schraube am Lenkerhebel  ) Hydraulik ist halt (leider) temperaturgebunden... und da nicht viel Öl in so einer Reverb drin ist, wirkt sich das natürlich umso massiver aus.

Meine Federelemente lahmen momentan auch etwas 

Apropos "Probleme" mit der Reverb. Ich hatte bisher 2 Stück von den Helferlein und keine hat jemals Luft gesogen, wie viele das hier in anderen Threads bemängeln... soll ja angeblich ständig vorkommen... und mit meinem 100kg Hintern wird die auch gut belastet 
Läuft die bei euch auch sorgenfrei?


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Februar 2015)

Übrigens freut es sehr, dass wieder jemand mehr im Boot ist, der das Spectral super findet!


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Februar 2015)

@Patton: oder meinst du, dass die Reverb gar nicht mehr rauskam?


----------



## bennZ37 (21. Februar 2015)

also ich habe die reverb bei temperaturen von +30 grad bis ca. -7 grad gefahren und hatte nie irgendwelche probleme mit dem ausfahren. ich denke bei 2 grad sollte sie eigentlich noch normal ausfahren.


----------



## Patton (21. Februar 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> @Patton: oder meinst du, dass die Reverb gar nicht mehr rauskam?



Wurde erst langsam und am Ende ist sie gar nicht mehr raus gekommen. Ich dachte schon, dass das ein Temperaturproblem sein könnte und habe es zu Hause wieder probiert und passt wieder. Eindeutig Temperaturabhängig.
Das mit der Verstellung schnell/langsam wusste ich schon - trotzdem danke - bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Ste2014 (21. Februar 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Was mir zum ersten mal passiert ist, dass die Sattelstütze nicht mehr ausgefahren ist. Es hatte aber auch nur 2 Grad Plus am Ende. Dürfte zu kalt gewesen sein. Denn nach einer halben Stunde im Haus und wieder aufgewärmt hat es dann wieder funktioniert.



Hatte ich im Dezember auch. Da warens allerdings -8 Grad. Prüf mal den Druck. Der war bei mir deutlich unter der Herstellerangabe. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings kommt es noch immer vor, dass die Reverb sehr schwerfällig hoch kommt.


----------



## Patton (21. Februar 2015)

bennZ37 schrieb:


> also ich habe die reverb bei temperaturen von +30 grad bis ca. -7 grad gefahren und hatte nie irgendwelche probleme mit dem ausfahren. ich denke bei 2 grad sollte sie eigentlich noch normal ausfahren.



Gut - ich werde das beobachten. 
RS Reverb hatte ich schon bei meinem alten MTB,  da ist dieses Problem auch nie aufgetreten, jedoch bin ich damit auch nie  bei solchen Temperaturen gefahren.


----------



## Patton (21. Februar 2015)

Ste2014 schrieb:


> Hatte ich im Dezember auch. Da warens allerdings -8 Grad. Prüf mal den Druck. Der war bei mir deutlich unter der Herstellerangabe. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings kommt es noch immer vor, dass die Reverb sehr schwerfällig hoch kommt.



Ja, das könnte auch sein, denn auch meine aktuelle kommt sehr schwerfällig raus, speziell auch im Vergleich zur alten RS Reverb.


----------



## Patton (21. Februar 2015)

Vor lauter Freude über die coole Ausfahrt am Freitag hätte ich fast meine wichtigste Anfrage vergessen. Und zwar habe ich im Handbuch von der Fox Talas gelesen, dass man die Absenkfunktion nicht während der Fahrt einstellen soll!?
Ist das so?
Wer hat Erfahrung damit?

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt vor jeder steilen Passage stehen bleiben und die Absenkfunktion aktivieren!


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. Februar 2015)

Hat rein mit der Technik der Talas nichts zu tun, kaputt machst da nichts. Ist eher als Absicherung des Herstellers und aus Sicherheitsgründen des Fahrers zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (3. März 2015)

Grundsätzlich hat das Rad, nach ein paar Abstimmungen, gleich ganz gut funktioniert. Nur die vordere Bremsscheibe hat geschliffen. Beim Fahren war nichts zu bemerken, aber am Stand, wenn ich den Lenker angehoben habe und das Vorderrad gedreht habe, dann hat es leichte Schleiftöne gemacht. 
Aber nach nur 2 Ausfahrten, eine ganz kurze ins Gelände und eine etwas längere easy Runde, hat sich auch das gegeben und ist jetzt komplett verschwunden.


----------



## ToppaHarley (3. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat das Rad, nach ein paar Abstimmungen, gleich ganz gut funktioniert. Nur die vordere Bremsscheibe hat geschliffen. Beim Fahren war nichts zu bemerken, aber am Stand, wenn ich den Lenker angehoben habe und das Vorderrad gedreht habe, dann hat es leichte Schleiftöne gemacht.
> Aber nach nur 2 Ausfahrten, eine ganz kurze ins Gelände und eine etwas längere easy Runde, hat sich auch das gegeben und ist jetzt komplett verschwunden.


Keine Sorge. 
Da waren die beiden Bremsbeläge wohl nicht exakt zur Scheibe ausgerichtet. Passiert ab und zu mal, dass sich da was verschiebt. Regelt danach entweder die Bremse durch die "automatische Belagnachstellung" bzw. schleifen sich die Beläge dann so an der Scheibe bei Kontakt ein bzw ab, dass der Abstand wieder stimmt. 
Scheibenbremsen sind generell ob Auto, Motorrad, Fahrrad eine Art Geräuschquelle. Solange sie dann aber Bremsen ist es doch okay. 

Bei V Brakes ist das ganze doch noch viel schlimmer... Das nimmt einem da ja regelrecht Trittkraft weg falls was schleift... 

Deine erste Scheibenbremse oder hast du noch nie so einen Effekt beobachtet?


----------



## Patton (3. März 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Keine Sorge.
> Da waren die beiden Bremsbeläge wohl nicht exakt zur Scheibe ausgerichtet. Passiert ab und zu mal, dass sich da was verschiebt. Regelt danach entweder die Bremse durch die "automatische Belagnachstellung" bzw. schleifen sich die Beläge dann so an der Scheibe bei Kontakt ein bzw ab, dass der Abstand wieder stimmt.
> Scheibenbremsen sind generell ob Auto, Motorrad, Fahrrad eine Art Geräuschquelle. Solange sie dann aber Bremsen ist es doch okay.
> 
> ...



Es ist schwierig zu sagen. Mountainbiken mache ich seit 2011. Da hatte ich einfach ein Hardtail-Aktionsbike bei Intersport gekauft. Nach nur 6 Monaten bin ich draufgekommen, dass das Bike zu wenig für mich ist und ich habe mir das Merida One Forty 1500-D Fully gekauft - aber auch mehr oder weniger von der Stange, mit einer 10-minütigen Probefahrt im Flachen auf Asphalt - noch immer keine Ahnung von Geometrie usw. Zum Glück hat das Bike aber ganz gut gepasst - dank des Verkäufers der es mir empfohlen hat.
Dann in den weiteren Jahren habe ich Erfahrung gesammelt und das Spectral ist jetzt das erste Bike wo ich alles was ich weiß einfließen hab lassen und mit den Antworten auf meine Mailanfragen von Canyon wurde es das *Spectral AL 8.0* in *Größe L*.
Ob die Bremsscheiben, bei den ersten beiden Bikes nach dem Kauf geschliffen haben, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Dass es später gelegentlich aufgetreten ist, dass weiß ich schon.
Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass das am Anfang vorkommen kann und nach ein paar Kilometern sich das einbremst.


----------



## Patton (4. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig zu sagen. Mountainbiken mache ich seit 2011. Da hatte ich einfach ein Hardtail-Aktionsbike bei Intersport gekauft. Nach nur 6 Monaten bin ich draufgekommen, dass das Bike zu wenig für mich ist und ich habe mir das Merida One Forty 1500-D Fully gekauft - aber auch mehr oder weniger von der Stange, mit einer 10-minütigen Probefahrt im Flachen auf Asphalt - noch immer keine Ahnung von Geometrie usw. Zum Glück hat das Bike aber ganz gut gepasst - dank des Verkäufers der es mir empfohlen hat.
> Dann in den weiteren Jahren habe ich Erfahrung gesammelt und das Spectral ist jetzt das erste Bike wo ich alles was ich weiß einfließen hab lassen und mit den Antworten auf meine Mailanfragen von Canyon wurde es das *Spectral AL 8.0* in *Größe L*.
> Ob die Bremsscheiben, bei den ersten beiden Bikes nach dem Kauf geschliffen haben, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Dass es später gelegentlich aufgetreten ist, dass weiß ich schon.
> Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass das am Anfang vorkommen kann und nach ein paar Kilometern sich das einbremst.



.....übrigens auch dieses Forum hat natürlich auch zur Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen.


----------



## Patton (6. März 2015)

Was für ein Werkzeug benötige ich für die Demontage vom Hinterrad?
Ist es einfach hinten auf ein Schnellspannsystem umzusteigen?
Was ist der Vorteil von dieser Hinterrad-Konstruktion?

Ich habe das Schnellspann-System ganz gut gefunden. Speziell wenn ich unterwegs einen Platten hatte! Jetzt muss ich ein extra Werkzeug mitnehmen, oder liege ich da falsch!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (7. März 2015)

Werkzeug ist nie ein Fehler mizunehmen und alle Schrauben sind irgendwo doch mittlerweile mit Inbusschlüsseln zu öffnen??. Vorteil der Steckachse ist die höhere Steifigkeit. Als Fahranfänger fällt das erstmal nicht ins Gewicht bzw. Ist es unerheblich  da man es nicht wirklich spürt aber auf ruppigen Trails bin ich schon froh allein der Gedanke das der Hinterbau deutlich mehr abkann beruhigt dann doch....


----------



## 4Stroke (8. März 2015)

Weiß jemand ob die Größe xs bei 165 cm passt? Oder zu klein?


----------



## tommy_86 (8. März 2015)

Ich bin ca. 174cm bei 82cm Schrittlänge und ich fahre M, denke, dass xs auf jeden Fall zu klein ist.


----------



## closed (8. März 2015)

Hi,

habe heute einen kleinen Ölfleck unterhalb der Fox gefunden (Spectral 8.9 - 2014). Habe ich leider erst NACH dem Ausritt bemerkt... Während des Ausritts ist mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen, dass sich etwas anders anfühlt. An der Gabel selbst habe ich auch nicht wirklich was entdecken können.
Das Einzige, was ich gemacht habe ist, dass ich letzte Woche das Vorderrad ausgebaut habe, Bike ins Auto und ab in den Wald. Danach mit dem Gartenschlauch sauber gemacht, abgetrocknet und am nächsten morgen wieder Vorderrad ausgebaut, ins Auto und zurück. Seitdem wurde es nicht mehr bewegt.

Gibt es eine "einfache" Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob es aus der Fox stammen kann? Ich kann mir aktuell nicht vorstellen, dass es woanders her kommt. Wie gesagt: Ich kann es auch nicht bestätigen, die Gabel war nicht ölig. Im Auto ist auch kein Öl zu erkennnen. Insofern muss es irgendwann zwischen letzter Woche und heute passiert sein...


Edit: also Gabel scheint es nicht zu sein. Am Kolben der Avid war allerdings etwas Öl noch vorhanden (bzw dieses Dot). Morgen mal mit canyon reden. Bin allerdings gut genervt dass sowas schon direkt 2 Monate nach Kauf passiert. Fahrleistung knapp 100km....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (11. März 2015)

Falls sich jemand an den leicht rostenden Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme und den Plastik-Zugführungen stört: Einfach bei Canyon anrufen, schon gibtz Ersatz


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. März 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand an den leicht rostenden Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme und den Plastik-Zugführungen stört: Einfach bei Canyon anrufen, schon gibtz Ersatz


Da hilft auch ein Q-Tip mit Kriechöl, wie Caramba


----------



## sorny (12. März 2015)

I know, aber wenn man sichs aussuchen kann ;-D
Wie seids ihr mit eurem 2014er Spectral zufrieden?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (12. März 2015)

Na super gut ists bis jetzt.Die Forke könnt mehr Federweg haben und die Dämpfer sollten ab Werk Remote haben, das wären meine Wünsche aber sonst Top!!! Happy....


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. März 2015)

Jedesmal wenn ichs schon ausm Ständer nehme bekomm ich nen Grinsen. Aufm Trails isses dann auch nicht viel anders. Macht einfach nur Spaß! 
... Aber ich fahr zB auch keine Fox 32 mehr sondern ne Marzocchi 350. Dadurch ist es mir noch passabler geworden. Und die 4 Kolben Zee Bremsen möchte ich auch nicht missen


----------



## sorny (12. März 2015)

Die Zee sind defintiv overkill am Spectral, aber ich hab sie auch :-D
Sonst hab ich mir noch nen Rental Vorbau + Lenker gegönnt, das Gold passt super zur roten Optik 
Die GA1 Griffe sind bei mir mittlerweile hinüber, sind jetzt Ergon GE2 dran.

Wegen der Fox32 bin ich auch unschlüssig, könnte gern mehr sein (subjektiv), aber bisher hat sie noch nie durchgschlagen.

Reifenwechsel ist angesagt, sobald der neue Nobby Nic Trailstar lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (12. März 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Die Zee sind defintiv overkill am Spectral, aber ich hab sie auch :-D
> Sonst hab ich mir noch nen Rental Vorbau + Lenker gegönnt, das Gold passt super zur roten Optik
> Die GA1 Griffe sind bei mir mittlerweile hinüber, sind jetzt Ergon GE2 dran.
> 
> ...


Fahre zusätzlich auch den Renthal Duo und den Fatbar Lite ;-) Fährst du den Duo oder Apex? Falls Duo: hast du das Knacken in den Griff bekommen, ohne ständig Carbon Montagepaste auf die Auflageflächen zu schmieren? Wäscht sich nur leider recht fix raus... und dann knackts wieder... ist aber wohl normal bei dem Vorbau - Bauartbedingt.

Die Zee's sind zwar sehr heftig, aber ich finde gerade bei Bremsen sollte man keinen Abstrich machen. Denn die sind mit die größte Lebensversicherung an einem Rad.

Habe auch die GA1 Griffe an mein Fitnessbike gepackt und mir blaue GE2 gegönnt ;-) sind zum Touren fahren ergon-omisch auch nochmal nen Tacken besser finde ich.

Ansonsten hab ich noch nen Bionicon C.Guide Light verbaut, dadurch knallt die Kette gar nicht mehr und Verschalter sind mir auch noch nie untergekommen. Ist mit der Kombination von Shimano's Shadow Plus wie ein normales 1-Fach DH Setup finde ich.

Sattel habe ich gegen einen SQ-Lab getauscht, dann brennt der Hintern auch weniger. Jedenfalls passt mir der richtig gut - ich schiebe es mal auf die Sitzhöcker Vermessung von SQ-Lab ;-)

Die Standard SLX Kassette habe ich gegen eine Sram X.0 Kassette gleicher Abstufung getauscht. Macht nochmal ca. 150gr weniger...

+ Canyon Marshguard.

+ Moove Magnesium Pedale mit ca. 350gr Gewicht und langen Bolt-Thru Pins.

+ den größten 9mm Air Volume Spacer im Float CTD - bringt richtig gute Endprogression in dem sonst verpöhnten Dämpfer

Hmmm... Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## deralteser (13. März 2015)

@ToppaHarley 
Die blau eloxierten Kettenblatt- und Flaschenhalterschrauben haste vergessen.


----------



## sorny (13. März 2015)

Ich fahr auch die Kombo Renthal Duo + Fatbar Lite. Ein Knacken hab ich überhaupt nicht. Verwendet hab ich zur Montage die Montagepaste, die von Canyon mitgeliefert wurde (zur Montage der Reverb).
Pedale fahr ich aktuell die Shimano Saint, mitte der Saison kommen dann wieder die Shimano XTR Klickpedale drauf. 

Ich fahr die GA2 in violett, sieht irgendwie komplett falsch am Platz aus, aber mir gefällts haha

Den Bionicon C.Guide Light hab ich auch drauf, hilft defintiv  Wobei es jetzt ja schon die Kettenführen von Canyon geben sollte für das Spectral, die auf den 2015er Modellen verbaut sind. Ich ruf mal an was die kosten bzw. ob man die auch am 2014 Spectral verbauen kann. Aussehen tut es danach.

Bringt der 9mm Spacer wirklich was? Irgendwie hab ich mich noch ned durchringen können, 40€ für so Plastikteile auszugeben...

Canyon Marshguard tut auch bei mir seine Arbeit 
Bezüglich dem Sattel: Ich hab auch schon überlegt zu wechseln. Welchen SQlab haste denn?


----------



## Catweazle81 (13. März 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Falls Duo: hast du das Knacken in den Griff bekommen, ohne ständig Carbon Montagepaste auf die Auflageflächen zu schmieren? Wäscht sich nur leider recht fix raus... und dann knackts wieder... ist aber wohl normal bei dem Vorbau - Bauartbedingt.


Metallfreie Keramik-Paste wirkt hier Wunder


----------



## sorny (13. März 2015)

Kleines Update: Ja man kann den Canyon Chainguide (den man an die Kettenstrebe von unten montiert) aus den Spectral 2015er Modellen auch am 2014er Modell anbauen.
Gibts in den Farben Schwarz/Rot und Schwarz/Blau. Kostenpunkt 19,90€
Ich hab mir mal einen bestellt (rein auf Reserve). Ich poste dann ein paar Fotos sobald das Teil da ist.


----------



## marcotrainito (13. März 2015)

Wo kann man den denn bestellen? Auf der Canyon Homepage habe ich unter Zubehör keinen gefunden!


----------



## sorny (13. März 2015)

Hab über die Hotline bestellt. Online hab ich ihn ned gfundn.


----------



## marcotrainito (13. März 2015)

Hab gerade angerufen, da sagte mir die Dame die gibt es nicht als Zubehör. Soll ich nochmal anrufen und sagen dass mir meine abgerissen ist und ich eine neue brauche?? Ich verstehe das nicht.....


----------



## sorny (13. März 2015)

Ich hab bei der Technik angerufen (also nicht die 1 wählen sondern die 3) und gefragt ob es sowas für die 2014 Modelle auch gibt. Dann hat er sich die Explosionszeichnung angekuckt und meinte ja das geht und ne entsprechende Bestellung aufgegeben...


----------



## deralteser (13. März 2015)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> Hab gerade angerufen, da sagte mir die Dame die gibt es nicht als Zubehör. Soll ich nochmal anrufen und sagen dass mir meine abgerissen ist und ich eine neue brauche?? Ich verstehe das nicht.....


Du darfst nicht versuchen, den Kundensupport zu verstehen. Das ist das einfachste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (13. März 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Bringt der 9mm Spacer wirklich was? Irgendwie hab ich mich noch ned durchringen können, 40€ für so Plastikteile auszugeben...


Definitiv! Er rauscht damit nicht mehr so durch den Federweg und ist sehr endprogressiv. Hab den allergrößten reibgepackt. Werde aber bei Gelegenheit bzw beim nächsten Service nochmal wechseln


----------



## sorny (13. März 2015)

Hmm, mal schaun, aktuell bin ich noch glücklich damit. Bin schon auf das Strive Al 6.0 vo nem Kumpel gespannt


----------



## Ridecanyon (14. März 2015)

Hier war doch glaub ich auch mal die Diskussion, ob ein Mudguard hinten was bringt? Also hab jetzt genügend Erfahrungswerte und kann sagen: der Arsch bleibt dreckig aber Dämpfer und Lager sauber(er). Und wer den Dauertest in der Mountainbike über das Nerve gelesen hat der weiß, dass die Wippenlager etwas empfindlich sind.


----------



## Patton (15. März 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> I know, aber wenn man sichs aussuchen kann ;-D
> Wie seids ihr mit eurem 2014er Spectral zufrieden?



Ich habe es ja noch nicht lange, da aus dem Canyon Outlet. Also alles ziemlich neue Erkenntnisse. Heute eine super Runde gefahren.

Was ich heute eindeutig feststellen konnte ist, dass die Downhill-Performance um einiges besser ist als bei meinem alten Bike. Speziell in steilen bergab Passagen, bei denen ich teilweise absteigen musste oder zumindest Schwierigkeiten hatte, bin ich heute problemlos runtegefahren wie noch nie zuvor. Auch die Laufruhe und Sicherheit bei schwierigen Passagen (felsig, wurzelig) ist überragend.

Bergauf muss ich mich noch etwas daran gewöhnen. Das kann natürlich am beginn der Saison auch an meinem radtechnischen Fitnesszustand liegen. Aber ich denke auch, dass ich mich an die andere Übersetzung mit 2x10 Gängen jetzt, zu bisher 3x10 Gängen schon etwas gewöhnen muss. Auch war mein vorheriges Bike zwar etwas schwerer, aber es fühlte sich auch einen Tick steifer an.

Desto länger ich unterwegs war, desto besser ging es aber. Also ich muss mich schon an das neue Gerät gewöhnen, was mir normal erscheint, nach 3,5 Jahren mit einem anderen Rad. Ich denke, das dauert noch etwas, bis ich nicht mehr mit dem bisherigen Bike vergleiche, sobald ich drauf sitze.

Fazit: Bergauf ähnlich oder gleich gut wie das Alte. Bergab wesentlich besser. Also Umstieg passt.


----------



## ToppaHarley (15. März 2015)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit diversen Packtaschen am Specki? Plane Mehrtagestouren und um das nötigste dabei zu haben und nicht alles auf dem Rücken transportieren zu müssen gibt es ja auch spezielle Taschen für das Rahmendreieck.

Ich habe folgendes schon entschieden. Der Schlafsack soll an den Lenker und ne minimalistische Isomatte aufs Oberrohr... Für Werkzeug ne Satteltasche und dann evtl noch eine ans vordere Oberrohr.


----------



## marcotrainito (16. März 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Ich hab bei der Technik angerufen (also nicht die 1 wählen sondern die 3) und gefragt ob es sowas für die 2014 Modelle auch gibt. Dann hat er sich die Explosionszeichnung angekuckt und meinte ja das geht und ne entsprechende Bestellung aufgegeben...


 
So der Umweg über die 3 hat bei mir auch funktioniert. So ein Schwachsinn.
Mit ca. 25 € ist sie günstiger als die Bionicon und sogar zum schrauben.


----------



## sorny (16. März 2015)

Interessanter Gedanke, da drüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Bei mir is es ein 25+5l Rucksack geworden. Aber wenn du dein Specki fertig bepackt hast, würd ich gern ein Foto + Feedback sehn/hören  =D

@marcotrainito  : Ah gut, ja die Hotline ist ab und zu nicht nachzuvollziehen...


----------



## kommaklar (16. März 2015)

marcotrainito schrieb:


> So der Umweg über die 3 hat bei mir auch funktioniert. So ein Schwachsinn.
> Mit ca. 25 € ist sie günstiger als die Bionicon und sogar zum schrauben.



Geht die Halterung ohne "Umwege" an das 2014 Modell?
Laut Supportcenter geht es erst ab Modell 2015!?


----------



## ToppaHarley (16. März 2015)

Die Bohrung hat auch das 14er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (17. März 2015)

Die Bohrung ist auch beim 14er Rahmen 

Wennst in den Explosionszeichnungen vom 14er Rahmen rumstöberst, findest du bei #19 - blind plug E40-10, das ist die Stelle wo der Chainguide an den Rahmen geschraubt wird. 
Und der 15er Rahmen hat an der genau gleichen Stelle bei #19 auch - blind plug E40-10 in der Explosionszeichnung.

Aber wirklich Gewissheit haben wir erst wenn das Teil da ist. Aktuell hab ich den Bionicon Eco montiert und werde dann wechseln. Aber nicht weil der Bionicon seine Arbeit ned gut macht, ganz im Gegenteil, der Canyon muss erst mal an den Bionicon rankommen


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. März 2015)

Nachteil am Canyon CGuide könnte sein, dass er die Kette noch näher als nötig am Rahmen führt und somit evtl höhere Kettenspannung und Verschleiß erzeugt oder höhere Geräuschkulisse. Dafür lege ich aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer


----------



## sorny (17. März 2015)

Ich werd vorher/nachher Fotos aufnehmen damit wir uns das anschaun können


----------



## deralteser (17. März 2015)

Zum Canyon CGuide kann ich sagen das er sehr gut funktioniert. Ich empfinden ihn nicht als übermäßig laut. Die Zuverlässigkeit über einen längeren Zeitraum muss sich zwar erst noch beweisen - bis jetzt ist alles super. 

Was wohl bei ordentlichen Schlamm- und Dreckpackungen gerne mal passiert: Die Kette kleistert den mitgenommenen Dreck etwas in die Führung. Wird wohl aber bei anderen Führungen nicht anders sein. Ich rede hier aber auch von RICHTIGEN Schlammtouren  
Funktionell hats bei mir aber keine Probleme gegeben.


----------



## Patton (17. März 2015)

Tech-Frage aber gehört zu einem Canyon Spectral 2014:

Hat jemand Erfahrung  mit 26“ Schlauch in 27,5“ Rädern? Erfahrungen?

Habe noch neue Ersatzschläuche vom vorherigen Bike.


----------



## zichl (17. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Tech-Frage aber gehört zu einem Canyon Spectral 2014:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung  mit 26“ Schlauch in 27,5“ Rädern? Erfahrungen?
> 
> Habe noch neue Ersatzschläuche vom vorherigen Bike.


Problemlos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (17. März 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Problemlos...



Super danke.


----------



## Patton (17. März 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Problemlos...



Danke nochmals. Jetzt stellt sich noch ein Frage bezüglich der Größe! Und zwar sind das: 

*26 x 1.5 - 2.5 Zoll
26 x 1.9 - 2.5 Zoll
26 x 1.9 x 2.125 Zoll 
26 x 1.75 x 2.125 Zoll*

Ich habe 27,5 x 2,4 Zoll Mäntel drauf!

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen oder kann ich alle verwenden?


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. März 2015)

Schwalbe AV oder SV13 kann ich bedingungslos empfehlen bzgl Leichtigkeit und Haltbarkeit. Die sind sogar bis 2.5 freigegeben... 
Von Conti wollte ich bald mal den MTB 26 oder so ausprobieren, der ist bei gleichen Werten noch leichter. 

Aber von den von dir gegebenen Größen sollte auch alles machbar sein, da die Schläuche sich um diese kleinen Werte schon dehnen können


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. März 2015)

PS den AV13 fahr ich in der normalen bzw teilweise sogar light Version auch an meinem DH


----------



## Patton (17. März 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> PS den AV13 fahr ich in der normalen bzw teilweise sogar light Version auch an meinem DH



Passt. Der Schwalbe SV 13 ist dabei.

(Korrektur)


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. März 2015)

Canyon verbaut Serienmäßig auch Schwalbe. Ich glaube No. 21 steht da drauf. Die sind allerdings im Aftermarket so nicht zu bekommen. Und ob das dann 27.5er sind weiss ich gar nicht... 
Ich hab noch die standard dinger drin weil ich bisher keine Platten hatte (ein kleines  Wunder  ) 
Hab als ersatz aber immer nen av13 dabei. Sehe das dann auch nicht ein für 2 bikes so viele diverse Schläuche zu bevorraten... Bzw muss ich ja schon 29er trekking Schläuche horten für meinen crosser... 

Achte nur darauf, ob deine felgen nur eine sv Bohrung oder eine av Bohrung haben. 

Ich meine die dt swiss spline haben nur ne sv breite. Aber das stört mich nicht mehr. War mal ohne Gründe verfeindet den französischen gegenüber, aber zum luftdruck dosieren hab ich sie positiv für mich gewonnen. 

Ps nen 26er schlauch is auch etwas leichter wie nen 27.5er und da gibt's mehr Auswahl


----------



## Patton (17. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Passt. Der Schwalbe AV 13 ist dabei.





ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Canyon verbaut Serienmäßig auch Schwalbe. Ich glaube No. 21 steht da drauf. Die sind allerdings im Aftermarket so nicht zu bekommen. Und ob das dann 27.5er sind weiss ich gar nicht...
> Ich hab noch die standard dinger drin weil ich bisher keine Platten hatte (ein kleines  Wunder  )
> Hab als ersatz aber immer nen av13 dabei. Sehe das dann auch nicht ein für 2 bikes so viele diverse Schläuche zu bevorraten... Bzw muss ich ja schon 29er trekking Schläuche horten für meinen crosser...
> 
> ...


 
Es ist eh ein SV nicht AV.


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Es ist eh ein SV nicht AV.


Ich meinte jetzt die Bohrung in den Felgen und nicht den verbauten Schlauch. 
Bestimmte sehr schmale Felgen haben nur eine SV Bohrung, die man auch nicht aufbohren sollte aus Stabilitätsgründen und bevor du jetzt nen AV Schlauch bestellst, check das lieber nochmal  
Oder reden wir grad aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Patton (17. März 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt die Bohrung in den Felgen und nicht den verbauten Schlauch.
> Bestimmte sehr schmale Felgen haben nur eine SV Bohrung, die man auch nicht aufbohren sollte aus Stabilitätsgründen und bevor du jetzt nen AV Schlauch bestellst, check das lieber nochmal
> Oder reden wir grad aneinander vorbei?



Nein passt schon. Bei mir sind deine Hilfestellungen angekommen. DT Swiss Spline hat SV Bohrung und ich habe nur SV-Schläuche! Das passt. Wichtig war mir, ob ich die Schläuche mit nur 2.125" verwenden kann. Weil ich davon noch welche habe!!

Danke


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. März 2015)

Na dann immer rein mit den Schläuchen  

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patton (18. März 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Na dann immer rein mit den Schläuchen
> 
> Ride on!



Danke nochmals für die prompte Hilfe.

Welche Schläuche sind im Spectral AL 8.0 bei den Continental Mountain King 2.4 Reifen original drinnen?

Im Bikeshop hatten sie mir damals beim Umstieg von 2.2 Mäntel auf 2.35 Mäntel gleich Schläuche mit 2.3 - 3.0“ dazu verkauft.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. März 2015)

Ich schaue mich zur Zeit nach einem gebrauchten Spectral AL um und bin mir nicht sicher welche Größe mir am ehesten zusagen sollte. Körpergröße ist 1,74m und ich habe vor damit hauptsächlich Trails zu fahren.


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für die prompte Hilfe.
> 
> Welche Schläuche sind im Spectral AL 8.0 bei den Continental Mountain King 2.4 Reifen original drinnen?
> 
> Im Bikeshop hatten sie mir damals beim Umstieg von 2.2 Mäntel auf 2.35 Mäntel gleich Schläuche mit 2.3 - 3.0“ dazu verkauft.


Lässt sich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen... Auf denen ist nichtmal ein Schwalbe Logo, allerdings die Bezeichnung "No. 21", was aif Schwalbe deutet. Technische Eigenschaften lassen sich hier nicht rausfinden. Sie wirken aber wesentlich dünner bzw schmaler als die AV13. War bei meinem damaligen Torque auch schon so. Die kaufen halt eine schlauchart ein und verbauen die in wahrscheinlich fast alle mtbs. Spart Geld 

Der bikeshop hat sie dir sicherlich empfohlen, da die hersteller der reifen eben auch solche vorgaben machen das die Schläuche zum reifen passen. Auch wenn dies technisch mehr oder weniger zu vernachlässigen ist. Die dinger sind extrem dehnbar... Der bikeshop will aber auch überleben und verkauft sie dir bzw empfiehlt sie dir


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. März 2015)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:


> Ich schaue mich zur Zeit nach einem gebrauchten Spectral AL um und bin mir nicht sicher welche Größe mir am ehesten zusagen sollte. Körpergröße ist 1,74m und ich habe vor damit hauptsächlich Trails zu fahren.


Meines Erachtens noch in Größe M. Aber da is auch die Schrittlänge Ausschlag gebend. 

Versuch es mal bei der Canyon Hotline, sag aber, dass es um ein 2014er geht, denn die 15er haben einen längeren Reach


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. März 2015)

Mit "noch" meinst du eher M als S, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. März 2015)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:


> Mit "noch" meinst du eher M als S, nehme ich mal an?


S wäre glaub ich viel zu klein... Das 2014er ist schon eher kompakt. Und wenn du trails fährst sollte es definitiv nicht zu klein sein... Und generell auch nicht 
Aber die bei Canyon sind sehr auskunftsfreudig. Miss deine Schrittlänge am besten auch und ruf da mal an


----------



## Ridecanyon (18. März 2015)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:


> Ich schaue mich zur Zeit nach einem gebrauchten Spectral AL um und bin mir nicht sicher welche Größe mir am ehesten zusagen sollte. Körpergröße ist 1,74m und ich habe vor damit hauptsächlich Trails zu fahren.


Meiner Meinung nach definitiv M, fahre das 2014er in dieser Größe und bin 1,78! Passt mir perfekt!


----------



## Patton (22. März 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja noch nicht lange, da aus dem Canyon Outlet. Also alles ziemlich neue Erkenntnisse. Heute eine super Runde gefahren.
> 
> Was ich heute eindeutig feststellen konnte ist, dass die Downhill-Performance um einiges besser ist als bei meinem alten Bike. Speziell in steilen bergab Passagen, bei denen ich teilweise absteigen musste oder zumindest Schwierigkeiten hatte, bin ich heute problemlos runtegefahren wie noch nie zuvor. Auch die Laufruhe und Sicherheit bei schwierigen Passagen (felsig, wurzelig) ist überragend.
> 
> ...




War gestern wieder mit dem Spectral unterwegs. Diesmal mit über 1.200HM aber immer noch easy. Leichte bis mittelschwere Abfahrten nicht sehr steil, aber ich glaube man sagt flowig. Selbst dort konnte ich die positive Verbesserung, zu meinem alten Bike, bemerken. Ich habe mich noch nie so schnell dort runtergelassen und teilweise habe ich kleine Sprünge (aber wirklich nur kleine) eingebaut, was ich früher absolut nicht gemacht habe. Absolut Spitze das Rad.
Was mir an der Sitzposition auffällt ist, dass ich mehr über dem Lenker sitze als vorher. Das hilft auf jeden Fall bei der bergauf Performance, speziell bei ganz steilen Abschnitten. Da verwende ich dann auch zusätzlich die Absenkung der Gabel.


----------



## zichl (22. März 2015)

Servus, nachdem ein Kumpel heute gemerkt hat dass sein Steuersatz wohl dem Ende nahe ist würde ich gerne wissen was es beim spectral für gute haltbare Alternativen gibt? Bzw weiß jemand woran es beim original Steuersatz hapert dass der nach einem knappen Jahr hinüber ist? Schmierung? Dichtung? 

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. März 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Servus, nachdem ein Kumpel heute gemerkt hat dass sein Steuersatz wohl dem Ende nahe ist würde ich gerne wissen was es beim spectral für gute haltbare Alternativen gibt? Bzw weiß jemand woran es beim original Steuersatz hapert dass der nach einem knappen Jahr hinüber ist? Schmierung? Dichtung?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal...


Fände ich auch interessant - ich bin grad auch am Suchen, da mein Steuersatz in meinem Spectral AL (geboren September 2014) auch im Eimer ist. Meine Vermutung ist, das sich besonders unten im Steuersatz ein totaler Sumpf ansammelt - klar, das dann alles vor sich hin korrodiert. Ich hatte den Steuersatz seit September 2014 2x gefettet und gepflegt. 1x im Rahmen eines Gabeltausches und 1x zur Pflege. Gestern stellte ich dann nach 2 1/2 bis 3 Wochen Standzeit das komplettte Versagen fest.

Gemessen hab ich:

Oben:
Durchmesser Steuerrohr 44mm (ZS 44); Einpresstiefe der Lagerschale 10mm

Unten:
Durchmesser 52mm
Lager liegt direkt im Rahmen
Höhe des Lagers sollte 8mm entsprechen.

Weiter hab ich Canyon: 
a) ne mail geschreiben ob es "normal" ist, das ein Steuersatz bei einem bike dieser Klasse so schnell vergammelt.
B) nach genauen Maßen des zu verbauenden Steuersatzes gefragt.

@ToppaHarley 
In welchem Testbericht hast Du nochmal gelesen, das der CaneCreek40 zerbröselt ist?


----------



## zichl (22. März 2015)

Interessant, bei meinem Kumpel ist es ebenfalls das untere Lager welches defekt ist bzw rau läuft.
Wäre auf jedenfall toll wenn du hier bescheid gibst sobald du mehr weist.


----------



## ToppaHarley (22. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Fände ich auch interessant - ich bin grad auch am Suchen, da mein Steuersatz in meinem Spectral AL (geboren September 2014) auch im Eimer ist. Meine Vermutung ist, das sich besonders unten im Steuersatz ein totaler Sumpf ansammelt - klar, das dann alles vor sich hin korrodiert. Ich hatte den Steuersatz seit September 2014 2x gefettet und gepflegt. 1x im Rahmen eines Gabeltausches und 1x zur Pflege. Gestern stellte ich dann nach 2 1/2 bis 3 Wochen Standzeit das komplettte Versagen fest.
> 
> Gemessen hab ich:
> 
> ...


In der aktuellen Mountain Bike Zeitung ist nen Langzeittest eines 2014er Canyon Nerve mit dem hier erwähnten Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Da haben die allerdings an die 3000km abgespult und dann festgestellt, dass er durch ist. Ebenso mit den Anzeichen des Rostwassers, Vergammelung, etc


----------



## deralteser (22. März 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Interessant, bei meinem Kumpel ist es ebenfalls das untere Lager welches defekt ist bzw rau läuft.
> Wäre auf jedenfall toll wenn du hier bescheid gibst sobald du mehr weist.



Mache ich gerne!



ToppaHarley schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Mountain Bike Zeitung ist nen Langzeittest eines 2014er Canyon Nerve mit dem hier erwähnten Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz. Da haben die allerdings an die 3000km abgespult und dann festgestellt, dass er durch ist. Ebenso mit den Anzeichen des Rostwassers, Vergammelung, etc



Ja eben - genau diese Vergammelungen inkl. Rostwasser und anschließendem Festkorrodieren hatte ich ja auch...
evtl. ist der Steuersatz unten einfach irgendwie "zu dicht" und es sammelt sich schnell Feuchtigkeit. Ich habe seit September 2014 keine 3000 km runtergespult, aber war eben auch in der schlammigen Jahreszeit sehr aktiv auf dem bike. Da hats halt schon ordentlich was abbekommen. Sowas sollte ein Steuersatz besonders in einem bike dieser Klasse aber wegstecken - zudem wurde er 2x ordentlich abgeschmiert!


----------



## deralteser (22. März 2015)

Ich bin aber etwas confused, weil:*

IS: Integrated Standard* (= auch voll-integrierte Variante)

Meint, wenn ich richtig liege:

*keine Lagerschalen*

*Lagerschalen befinden sich im Steuerrohr*

*Lagersitze sind Teil des Rahmens*

Im oberen Steuerrohr *ist* allerdings *eine Lagerschale* eingepresst gewesen, wobei im unteren Steuerrohr die *Lagersitze Teil des Rahmens sind*. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2015)

Wenn Canyon unten noch IS hat, brauchst du unten nur ein Normlager. Ob da Canecreek oder Truvativ oder wasauchimmer draufsteht ist wurst, wenn du Glùck hast passt sogar der Konus (da dieses ja eben Normlager sein soll)

Erklærung
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...raft-FIU-Steuersatz-Vollintegriert-Unten.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon unten noch IS hat, brauchst du unten nur ein Normlager. Ob da Canecreek oder Truvativ oder wasauchimmer draufsteht ist wurst, wenn du Glùck hast passt sogar der Konus (da dieses ja eben Normlager sein soll)
> 
> Erklærung
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...raft-FIU-Steuersatz-Vollintegriert-Unten.html



Danke für die Info.

Also *oben* ZS (Zero Stack) 44/28,6 und *unten* IS (Integrated) 52/40


----------



## deralteser (23. März 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Interessant, bei meinem Kumpel ist es ebenfalls das untere Lager welches defekt ist bzw rau läuft.
> Wäre auf jedenfall toll wenn du hier bescheid gibst sobald du mehr weist.



Ich werde den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes (ZS 44/28,6) weiterverwenden, der läuft ja einwandfrei. Also warum das Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Habe ihm wieder eingebaut. Den unteren Teil werde ich durch nen anderen IS 52/40 ersetzen. Der ist einfach komplett durch. Canyon hat mir bislang nur die Einbaumaße bestätigt - dank S.H.I.S. hätte ich darauf aber auch verzichten können, hatte mich bis jetzt nur nicht damit beschäftigt.
Ich werde nochmal Rückmeldung geben, wenn Canyon sich zu dem vergammelten CaneCreek 40 Unterteil äußert.


----------



## tschud (23. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Post der vorher hier stand War Müll - Bitte vergessen.

Ich komme von einem Ironhorse 6point und liebäugle Grad enorm mit dem spectral 7.0 ex (falls nicht ganz exakt hallt das günstigere ex^^)
Ich erwarte mir davon ein leichtes Touren rad, welches aber fast enduro performance liefert und wo ich in den den alpen sowie auf härteren Trails (auch mal größere Sprünge) nicht kneifen muss.
Meint ihr ich komme damit ungefähr hin? Das spectral wird nix für den Bikeparkeinsatz, dafür habe ich noch immer das 6 point und ein dhler ist mittelfristig geplant...

Skeptisch bin jedocj bzgl. Der größe, da ich 1.93m groß bin (schrittlänge werde ich die Tage noch ausmessen) und zwischen l und xl hin und hergerissen bin... momentan habe ich ein 48er sitzrohr welches mit der 420/125 er reverb soweit passt. wisst ihr was serienmäßig verbaut ist? Eine 150er fand ich schon sehr toll. ;-)

Vom reach wäre ich warscheinlich auch eher xl Kandidat, allerdings habe ich bedenken dass das 52 oberrohr und die generelle Größe doch fast zuviel des Guten sein könnte(vor allem Da die 15er  Modelle ja echt lang sind)
Auch optisch finde ich solche langen Sattelrohre oft fragwürdig, insbesondere da ich ja von einem eher gedrungenen  Rahmen komme. Hat da evtl jemand ein Bild von?
Das und Erfahrungen würden mir extrem weiterhelfen.
Ansonsten scheint das hier ja eine echt tolle Diskussion zu sein mit vielen hilfreichen infos  ich freue mich schon hier evtl bald ein teil davon zu werden.

Grüßle und vielen Dank im Voraus

Julian


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2015)

tschud schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Mein Post der vorher hier stand War Müll - Bitte vergessen.
> 
> ...


 
Leichtes Tourenrad trifft es ganz gut. Kleine Sprünge (80cm ins Flat mache ich öfter) gehen ganz ok, der Hinterbau ist aber eher auf Komfort als auf Race ausgelegt.

1. du bist im 2014er Fred, es gibt einen 2015er Fred. 2014 gab es kein XL und das L war so kurz wie ein M.

2. reach brauchst XL, mir (202cm) ist es in XL mit 50er Vorbau fast kompakt, jedenfalls keineswegs gestreckt

3. Evtl. ist es dir in XL vorn zu hoch, überprüfe mal den Stack.

4. Das Sitzrohr ist mir eher zu kurz, ich habe SL 100cm: siehe Foto (die Stütze ist _abgesenkt_ und auf MAX ausgezogen - die kann locker 15cm tiefer sitzen!!)

5. Reverb geht nur 125mm, da das Sitzrohr 30,9mm ist. Reicht mir aber aus, da ich damit nicht Stolperbiken gehe.


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. März 2015)

150er, 160er Gabel rein und das Bike ist dermaßen potent. Kann die 350cr von Marzocchi nur empfehlen. Harmoniert gut mit dem float ctd mit großem volume spacer bei 100kg Gewicht. 

Die 2015er Modelle haben nen längeren reach als die 14er.evtl da mal schauen


----------



## tschud (24. März 2015)

Hi,

Danke für die Antworten erstmal.
Das mit dem anderen Thread hab ich inzwischen gemerkt. Sorry dafür - ich werde da dann am besten auch mal nachfragen.Mich freut schonmal, zu hören, das das Rad wohl einiges wegstecken kann und fast genauso sehr, dass der Rahmen in xl noch immer sehr harmonisch aussieht.

Das einzige was mir jetzt noch aufstößt ist die Einschränkung auf die 125er reverb, die ich schon eher knapp finde und die Elend lange Wartezeit auf das ex7.

julian


----------



## deralteser (25. März 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Interessant, bei meinem Kumpel ist es ebenfalls das untere Lager welches defekt ist bzw rau läuft.
> Wäre auf jedenfall toll wenn du hier bescheid gibst sobald du mehr weist.


Moin.
Canyon hat mir folgendes geantwortet:

_(...) vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 21. März 2015 und Ihre Anfrage. Wir bedauern, dass Sie mit dem Zustand Ihres Rades nicht zufrieden sind. Die Steuersätze der Cane Creek 40 Serie verbauen wir an vielen Rädern unseres Sortiments. Bisher haben wir hier keine grundsätzlichen Probleme feststellen können. Was im Einzelfall zum rosten Ihres Steuersatzes geführt hat, kann nur bei uns vor Ort geprüft werden. Sie können Ihr Rad gerne zur Inspektion einsenden, einen entsprechenden Rücksendeschein schicke ich Ihnen auf Wunsch gerne zu. Alternativ könne wir auch gerne einen Auftrag für einen neuen Steuersatz aufnehmen. Bitte geben Sie uns eine kurze Rückmeldung wie Sie verfahren möchten (...)_

Ich habe damit schon gerechnet - ist ja auch kein Problem. Mein neues Teil liegt schon bei der Post und wird morgen eingebaut. So ist das Wochenende endlich wieder zum biken freigegeben. Ich schicke mein bike bestimmt NICHT mit der Post nach Koblenz
Wie lange soll ich denn darauf warten??? Wochen??? Monate??? 
Ich wäre überrascht gewesen, wenn sie mir nach ner Wintersaison auf Kulanz nen neuen Steuersatz zugeschickt hätten...


----------



## varadero (25. März 2015)

endlich ausgewintert:


 

 

 

 


(daher aber auch kein Problem mit dem Steuersatz )


----------



## deralteser (25. März 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> endlich ausgewintert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Spectral in weiss ist einfach nur 
Ach ja, das "Steuersatzproblem" ... ist egal!
Das Spectral ist für mich nen bike für jede Jahreszeit. Da geht halt auch mal Material zugrunde


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. März 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> endlich ausgewintert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nette Bilder! In welcher Gegend bist du denn da unterwegs? 

Meine Planung für dieses Jahr steht bereits für ein paar Mehrtagestouren im Raum NRW. Hier gibt's doch auch einige Wanderwege, die zum Trail fahren einladen und auch für MTBs offiziell freigegeben sind hab ich mal rausgefunden. Da denkt man immer im Umkreis Kohlenpott wäre es zu flach! 

Die Suche nach div. Rahmentaschen geht aber momentan noch etwas weiter. Gepäckträger System wie zB von Thule, die auch an AM Fully funktionieren sind zwar auch im Hinterkopf, aber das würde mir die Funktion eines Trailbikes zu sehr einschränken und dann könnte ich auch gleich mitm Crosser fahren  Also wirds wohl sehr minimalistisch Richtung Biwaksack und Flachmann gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (25. März 2015)

@ToppaHarley 
Deine Idee mit den Schutzhütten, die an vielen Wanderwegen stehen, fand ich eh schon genial. Da brauchts eh nur ne minimalistische Ausstattung...und den Flachmann natürlich


----------



## varadero (26. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Das Spectral in weiss ist einfach nur
> Ach ja, das "Steuersatzproblem" ... ist egal!
> Das Spectral ist für mich nen bike für jede Jahreszeit. Da geht halt auch mal Material zugrunde


Danke! Ich hab mich lange gegen das weiss gesträubt. Aber als es dann da war, war ich nur noch begeistert! 
Die Alternative wäre schwarz anodisiert mit cyan gewesen, das hat mich gar nicht angesprochen.
Für den Winter verwende ich was altes, dafür ist mir das Spectral (noch) zu schade.


----------



## varadero (26. März 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Nette Bilder! In welcher Gegend bist du denn da unterwegs?


Ich bin aus Salzburg/Österreich.
Da kann man schon ganz gut biken!


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. März 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Salzburg/Österreich.
> Da kann man schon ganz gut biken!


Traumhaft! Da kann NRW nicht gegen anstinken...


----------



## deralteser (26. März 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Salzburg/Österreich.
> Da kann man schon ganz gut biken!


mmmhhh...bei uns sieht man die Wolken leider nur von unten


----------



## varadero (26. März 2015)

Du musst einfach mal nach ganz oben fahren und nicht immer bei der Hälfte umdrehen!


----------



## deralteser (26. März 2015)

varadero schrieb:


> Du musst einfach mal nach ganz oben fahren und nicht immer bei der Hälfte umdrehen!


Stimmt, auf halber Höhe ist bei uns ne Imbissbude - da bleib ich immer stecken


----------



## YoKris (27. März 2015)

Hi in die Runde,

ganz kurz und knappe Frage! Hat hier schon einmal jemand sein 2014er Spectral 650b auf eine 160er Pike umgebaut? Ist das noch von der Geoveränderung noch machbar, oder macht nur die 150er Pike Sinn? Die Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zur Fox 32 ist bei der 150 Pike ja meines Wissens nur ca. 15 mm höher, oder?

THX & cheers


----------



## allgäuhopper (27. März 2015)

ich beim 29er, für mich ok. Bergauf ist die absenkbare Version von Vorteil.
Runter ist nichts negatives zu bemerken/bemängeln.
Hinten ist ein harter Anschlag in der Wippe verbaut, da passt leider kein längerer Dämpfer.

Wahrscheinlich wird hinten jetzt jährlich der Anschlag um 10mm aufgemacht, das ist dann der Fortschritt.
Beim 29er sind das 4Jahre von 2014 bis 160mm hinten wahr wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (18. April 2015)

Mir hat es heute auf Tour den Mountain King hinten aufgeschnitten. Was empfehlt ihr mir als Ersatz? War mit dem MK zwar sehr zufrieden, aber es darf gerne mal was anderes sein. Die Maxxis sollen ja derzeit ganz gut sein?


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute auf Tour den Mountain King hinten aufgeschnitten. Was empfehlt ihr mir als Ersatz? War mit dem MK zwar sehr zufrieden, aber es darf gerne mal was anderes sein. Die Maxxis sollen ja derzeit ganz gut sein?


Maxxis Ardent oder High Roller II in Exo Version. Grippen ordentlich! Nur erhöhter Rollwiederstand


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (19. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Mir hat es heute auf Tour den Mountain King hinten aufgeschnitten. Was empfehlt ihr mir als Ersatz? War mit dem MK zwar sehr zufrieden, aber es darf gerne mal was anderes sein. Die Maxxis sollen ja derzeit ganz gut sein?


Schwalbe mit Magic Mary vorn und den neuen nobbynic oder rockrazor hinten ist auch nicht Verkehrt. Die Maxxis die an den EX Modellen verbaut sind, sind aber auch nicht verkehrt und bleiben bei mir erst mal.


----------



## closed (19. April 2015)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Schwalbe mit Magic Mary vorn und den neuen nobbynic oder rockrazor hinten ist auch nicht Verkehrt. Die Maxxis die an den EX Modellen verbaut sind, sind aber auch nicht verkehrt und bleiben bei mir erst mal.


Noch zu erwähnen: NN Trailstar vorne und beim RR Pacestar für hinten


----------



## Ridecanyon (19. April 2015)

Danke für eure Tipps, wie sind ansonsten die Meinungen zum Mountain King?Meine bessere Hälfte hat auf ihren Granite Chief vorne und hinten Nobby Nics drauf, könnte da aber keinen großen Unterschied zum MK feststellen...


----------



## Patton (19. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps, wie sind ansonsten die Meinungen zum Mountain King?Meine bessere Hälfte hat auf ihren Granite Chief vorne und hinten Nobby Nics drauf, könnte da aber keinen großen Unterschied zum MK feststellen...



Ich habe ein Spectral AL 8.0 und da sind MK 2.4 drann. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Grundsätzlich hängt das, meiner Meinung nach, sehr vom Fahrverhalten ab. Ich hatte auf meinem alten Bike Nobby Nic 2.25. Als ich mit der Zeit steilere, verwurzeltere und auch nassere Passagen gefahren bin, habe ich auf Hans Dampf 2.35 umgerüstet. Mit dem neuen Rad und somit mit MK 2.4 habe ich an den selben Passagen überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten und ich bin sehr happy damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (19. April 2015)

Patton schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Spectral AL 8.0 und da sind MK 2.4 drann. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Grundsätzlich hängt das, meiner Meinung nach, sehr vom Fahrverhalten ab. Ich hatte auf meinem alten Bike Nobby Nic 2.25. Als ich mit der Zeit steilere, verwurzeltere und auch nassere Passagen gefahren bin, habe ich auf Hans Dampf 2.35 umgerüstet. Mit dem neuen Rad und somit mit MK 2.4 habe ich an den selben Passagen überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten und ich bin sehr happy damit.


Ist auch wieder der MK geworden...


----------



## deralteser (1. Mai 2015)

Hier auch nochmal:
Hat hier irgendeiner die Bestellnummer oder nen Link zu der "Canyon Cage Kettenführung"? Ich finde die auf der Homepage / im Shop nicht.

@marcotrainito 
Hast Du in Deiner Rechnung eventuell eine Artikelnummer zu der Kettenführung?


----------



## Ridecanyon (4. Mai 2015)

Schön langsam spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, die Fox durch eine Pike zu tauschen... Meine Frau hat die Pike in ihrem Rose Granite Chief und die geht bei weitem besser...  Die Talas is irgendwie immer hakelig und bei manchen größeren Drops "prellts mich richtig her", wie man in Bayern sagen würde


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. Mai 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Schön langsam spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, die Fox durch eine Pike zu tauschen... Meine Frau hat die Pike in ihrem Rose Granite Chief und die geht bei weitem besser...  Die Talas is irgendwie immer hakelig und bei manchen größeren Drops "prellts mich richtig her", wie man in Bayern sagen würde


Ein Tausch lohnt sich! Bringt mehr Vergnügen und auch Sicherheit. Weiss zwar nicht ganz wie sich ne Pike im Speckomaten macht, da ich eine 350 CR von Marzocchi fahre, aber man hört ja nur gutes über die Pike. Ich hab mich damals gegen sie entschieden, da die Marzocchi in der Kennlinie zum Ende hin deutlich progressiver wird. Das mag ich am Trail bzw AM Bike sehr. Am DH kommt bei mir aber doch eine sehr lineare Marzocchi 888 zum Einsatz. 
Die 350er fahre ich im Moment über travel spacer abgesenkt auf 140mm und bin mehr als zufrieden. Offen hat die Gabel 160mm, was das Vorderrad doch häufiger steigen lässt bei steilen Anstiegen. Ich werde bald evtl mal den 150mm Spacer austesten, wobei mir das gar nicht so als sinnvoll erscheint. Ich bin mit 140mm vorne nämlich nicht langsamer bergab als mit den 160mm, dafür wie gesagt bergauf schneller und voll auf Traktion  falls du weitere Fragen zur 350 hast, kannst du mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben.


----------



## elbajo1982 (5. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal:
> Hat hier irgendeiner die Bestellnummer oder nen Link zu der "Canyon Cage Kettenführung"? Ich finde die auf der Homepage / im Shop nicht.
> 
> @marcotrainito
> Hast Du in Deiner Rechnung eventuell eine Artikelnummer zu der Kettenführung?



Die Bestellnummer der Kettenführung ist die folgende:
*A1047581 *			 CANYON E168-14 integrated chain guide


----------



## Ridecanyon (7. Mai 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Ein Tausch lohnt sich! Bringt mehr Vergnügen und auch Sicherheit. Weiss zwar nicht ganz wie sich ne Pike im Speckomaten macht, da ich eine 350 CR von Marzocchi fahre, aber man hört ja nur gutes über die Pike. Ich hab mich damals gegen sie entschieden, da die Marzocchi in der Kennlinie zum Ende hin deutlich progressiver wird. Das mag ich am Trail bzw AM Bike sehr. Am DH kommt bei mir aber doch eine sehr lineare Marzocchi 888 zum Einsatz.
> Die 350er fahre ich im Moment über travel spacer abgesenkt auf 140mm und bin mehr als zufrieden. Offen hat die Gabel 160mm, was das Vorderrad doch häufiger steigen lässt bei steilen Anstiegen. Ich werde bald evtl mal den 150mm Spacer austesten, wobei mir das gar nicht so als sinnvoll erscheint. Ich bin mit 140mm vorne nämlich nicht langsamer bergab als mit den 160mm, dafür wie gesagt bergauf schneller und voll auf Traktion  falls du weitere Fragen zur 350 hast, kannst du mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben.


Das war zwar jetzt vermutlich ne Kurzschluss-Handlung, aber nachdem ich heute mit dem Bike meiner Frau gefahren bin und mir die Pike erneut ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert hat, hab ich mir grad auch eine bestellt...


----------



## Terenze (7. Mai 2015)

Was kostet die momentan denn? Welche haste gefahren und bestellt?


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Mai 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Das war zwar jetzt vermutlich ne Kurzschluss-Handlung, aber nachdem ich heute mit dem Bike meiner Frau gefahren bin und mir die Pike erneut ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert hat, hab ich mir grad auch eine bestellt...


Damit wirste schon glücklich werden


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Mai 2015)

Mein teuflischer Plan setzt sich so langsam in die Tat um. Muss nur nochmal wegen der Gewichtsverteilung schauen...

Schlafsack kommt auch noch vorne an den Lenker und ich brauch noch eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner, weil der der Tasche im weg ist...

Immer noch unschlüssig ob Biwaksack, kleines leichtes Zelt (leider sehr teuer), oder ganz ohne in iwelchen Schutzhütten bzw unter Überdachungen. 

Edit: die Reverb wird auch noch begrenzt


----------



## Jogi1968 (9. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe mit dem Biwaksack im Bergsportbereich immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Leicht, klein und gut zu transportieren. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass er ein paar Nummern größer ist, damit du auch die Kleidung usw. hinein bekommst, außerdem sollte er aus Gore-Tex oder etwas vergleichbarem sein. Bei meinem Guten brauchst du im Sommer noch nicht mal mehr einen Schlafsack.

Viel Spaß bei deinen Toueren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (9. Mai 2015)

Wa


Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit dem Biwaksack im Bergsportbereich immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Leicht, klein und gut zu transportieren. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass er ein paar Nummern größer ist, damit du auch die Kleidung usw. hinein bekommst, außerdem sollte er aus Gore-Tex oder etwas vergleichbarem sein. Bei meinem Guten brauchst du im Sommer noch nicht mal mehr einen Schlafsack.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei deinen Toueren


Danke!

Was hast du denn für einen? Mich würde der Vaude Bivibag Active interessieren. Hat innem Test ganz gut durch Atmungsaktivität und Länge (230cm) überzeugt und liegt bei knapp 60 Euro


----------



## Jogi1968 (9. Mai 2015)

Sorry musste kurz suchen.

https://m.globetrotter.de/shop/hilleberg-bivanorak-100563?orderNo=100563

Hat sich auf jeden bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. Mai 2015)

Verpflanzung erfolgreich


----------



## RobG301 (17. Mai 2015)

Wer Erfahrungen mit den tatsächlichen Gewichten des XL-Rahmen bzw. Komplettbike? 
Da die Geo zwischen AL und CF ja quasi identisch ist frag ich mich ob das CF den Aufpreis Wert ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wer Erfahrungen mit den tatsächlichen Gewichten des XL-Rahmen bzw. Komplettbike?
> Da die Geo zwischen AL und CF ja quasi identisch ist frag ich mich ob das CF den Aufpreis Wert ist.


Gibt kein 2014er XL.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt kein 2014er XL.



Will ja nicht kleinlich sein aber ich meinte jetzt die Aktuellen, die ja auch schon in der Auslieferung sind und da gibts XL. Sorry hab gesehen oben über dem Thread steht 2014, aber denke werden ja auch viele hier schreiben die 2015er haben!


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2015)

Außer mir keiner, und ich hab ja keins mehr  ...ja, das Gewicht hat gepasst, ich hatte es dann mit Pedalen unter 13kg. Das CF ist durchweg vom Rahmen her 500gramm leichter. Ist ja nur das vordre Rahmendreieck, und ne andre Ausstattung.

Und bevor du fragst, warum ich keins mehr habe, es war ein Top Bike, hat nur leider nicht zu meinem Fahrstil und Gewicht gepasst. Ich würde an deiner Stelle es entweder gleich mit dem CCInline kaufen, oder falls du über 95kg wiegst: dringend abraten. Wenn du dann nämlich feststellst, dass der Dämpfer sich nicht ohne deutliche Abstriche in der Funktion auf dein Gewicht anpassen lässt, dann kannst du das Rad nämlich nur sehr eingeschränkt benutzen.

Chris von bike2do.de testet es grad mit CCinline, der ist auch in der Gewichtsklasse, bin gespannt auf seinen Bericht.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Außer mir keiner, und ich hab ja keins mehr  ...ja, das Gewicht hat gepasst, ich hatte es dann mit Pedalen unter 13kg. Das CF ist durchweg vom Rahmen her 500gramm leichter. Ist ja nur das vordre Rahmendreieck, und ne andre Ausstattung.
> 
> Und bevor du fragst, warum ich keins mehr habe, es war ein Top Bike, hat nur leider nicht zu meinem Fahrstil und Gewicht gepasst. Ich würde an deiner Stelle es entweder gleich mit dem CCInline kaufen, oder falls du über 95kg wiegst: dringend abraten. Wenn du dann nämlich feststellst, dass der Dämpfer sich nicht ohne deutliche Abstriche in der Funktion auf dein Gewicht anpassen lässt, dann kannst du das Rad nämlich nur sehr eingeschränkt benutzen.
> 
> Chris von bike2do.de testet es grad mit CCinline, der ist auch in der Gewichtsklasse, bin gespannt auf seinen Bericht.



Mit Ausrüstung werden es wohl um die 100kg sein!

Mit Rockshox Monarch Plus Debonair hatte ich bisher in anderen Bikes sehr gute Erfahrungen trotz des hohen Gewicht. Vom CCInline hab ich bisher halt nicht viel Gutes gehört, daher meine Skepsis und Nachfrage auch im anderen Thread nach Erfahrungswerten. Ist mit den Bremsen ja nicht anders in der Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## ToppaHarley (18. Mai 2015)

Also das halt ich für sehr fragwürdig... Ich wiege um 100kg mit Ausrüstung und fahr nen Float CTD. Man könnte ja mal auf die Idee kommen Volume Spacer im Dämpfer zu verbauen...  

PS ich bin nicht der einzige dems bei dem Gewicht mitm CTD und spacern passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir jez das "Vorsprung Corset" in gold bestellt + die Volume-Spacer von Vorsprung für den Float CTD. Die Spacer sind um einiges billiger (19€ + Versand aus Kanada) als die originalen von Fox.

Hat eigentlich schon wer die Canyon Kettenführung erhalten? Bei mir war eigentlich Liefertermin KW20, aber es wär ja nicht Canyon wenns zu einer Lieferverzögerung kommt und man darüber nicht informiert wird...


----------



## MadMax167 (18. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Außer mir keiner, und ich hab ja keins mehr



Doch, Ich 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und bevor du fragst, warum ich keins mehr habe, es war ein Top Bike, hat nur leider nicht zu meinem Fahrstil und Gewicht gepasst. Ich würde an deiner Stelle es entweder gleich mit dem CCInline kaufen, oder falls du über 95kg wiegst: dringend abraten. Wenn du dann nämlich feststellst, dass der Dämpfer sich nicht ohne deutliche Abstriche in der Funktion auf dein Gewicht anpassen lässt, dann kannst du das Rad nämlich nur sehr eingeschränkt benutzen.





CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Mit Ausrüstung werden es wohl um die 100kg sein!
> 
> Mit Rockshox Monarch Plus Debonair hatte ich bisher in anderen Bikes sehr gute Erfahrungen trotz des hohen Gewicht. Vom CCInline hab ich bisher halt nicht viel Gutes gehört, daher meine Skepsis und Nachfrage auch im anderen Thread nach Erfahrungswerten. Ist mit den Bremsen ja nicht anders in der Gewichtsklasse.



Also fahre ein 2015er in XL und habe inkl. Ausrüstung knapp 120 kg.

Ich denke es hat sehr viel mit dem persönlichen Empfinden bzw. Vorlieben zu tun, ob man mit dem Dämpfer klar kommt oder das Verhalten gut findet.

Ich kann nichts schlechtes über den Monarch sagen und bin nach Spacer einbau und experimentieren mit dem Luftdruck super zufrieden. Kleinere Sprünge schluckt das Teil weg und auch bei Touren und Tretpassagen kann ich nicht klagen. Klar ist auch das "leichtere" Biker es sicher einfacher mit der Einstellerei haben.

Am besten ist immer, draufsetzen ausprobieren und selbst ein Bild machen wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2015)

Und, nutzt deins den Federweg? Wippt nicht auf der Ebene? Wieviele Spacer und welchen Druck...?

(Ich hatte ja den Verdacht, dass was mit dem Dämpfer war, aber sie haben mir einen andren geschickt, der war genauso)


----------



## MadMax167 (18. Mai 2015)

Ja, der Federweg wird so ziemlich komplett genutzt.

Habe noch immer 3 Spacer montiert. Den genauen Druck habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf, müsste ich prüfen gehen. Habe zuletzt eher nach "Gefühl" abgestimmt und nicht nach Drucktabellen etc.. 

Wenn der Dämpfer offen ist wippt er etwas, in der Pedal Stellung ist aber Ruhe mit Wippen ausser man tritt extrem unrund.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2015)

3 Spacer hatte ich auch, Federweg blieb bei 275-285psi aber immer 3-5mm übrig, je nachdem. Und es versackte trotzdem...aber wie gesagt, wenn einen das Versacken nicht so stört und man nicht oft im Stehen (bergab, bergauf) fährt, war es schon ok. Egal, ist eh weg.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (19. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Außer mir keine Das CF ist durchweg vom Rahmen her 500gramm leichter. Ist ja nur das vordre Rahmendreieck, und ne andre Ausstattung.
> 
> .


 
Beim CF ist auch der Hinterbau aus Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2015)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Beim CF ist auch der Hinterbau aus Carbon


 
Das sieht mir aber nicht so aus!

Übrigens interessant, er fährt vorn 5% und hinten 10% Sag, das bei ner 160er Pike und nem Debonair XX - da scheint ihn der maximale Federweg wohl kaum zu interessieren, das sieht man ganz gut (vielleicht hätte ich meins auch so knallhart einstellen sollen):


----------



## zichl (22. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das sieht mir aber nicht so aus!
> 
> Übrigens interessant, er fährt vorn 5% und hinten 10% Sag, das bei ner 160er Pike und nem Debonair XX - da scheint ihn der maximale Federweg wohl kaum zu interessieren, das sieht man ganz gut (vielleicht hätte ich meins auch so knallhart einstellen sollen):


Was sieht man auf dem Bild ganz gut?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2015)

Na wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass er vorher auf dem Bike nicht nur gesessen ist, sondern seit dem letzten Mal Standrohre und Dämpfer putzen auch gefahren ist, scheint er nicht viel Federweg zu brauchen (das ist natürlich nur geraten  )

Er hatte ja laut Interview 2014 im alten Spectral an der Fox36 160 85psi, und er wiegt bestimmt keine 85 Kilo. Bei 5% Sag schaukelt nix mehr.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (23. Mai 2015)

Am Hinterbau sind keine schweissnähte zu sehen und die Aluplatte ist ein weiteres indiez dafür. 500g nur am hauptrahmen zu sparen wäre auch sehr viel finde ich


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. Juni 2015)

Der Speck-o-mat grüßt vom E1 / X Eggeweg. 
War Freitag und Samstag alleine auf Tour. Schöne verwurzelte und steinige Singletrails und bei Gewitter im Wald pennen inklusive. 
Es war geil!


----------



## Ridecanyon (15. Juni 2015)

Habs recht lang rausgezögert, aber nach einem Urlaub in Kirchberg mit Lisi-Osl-Trail und Gaisberg-Trail und diversen anderen langen Abfahrten musste ich jetzt auch mal die Beläge der Elixir 5 wechseln. Hab mir die Trickstuff-Beläge geholt und bin auch echt zufrieden: Wie eine andere Bremse: Wenn die Original-Beläge langsam abbauen bekommt man es gar nicht mit, dass bremsleistungs-technisch viel mehr drin wäre! 

Aber das Wechseln war eine Sch****! Die Kolben lassen sich nicht weit genug zurück drücken, also musste ich an beiden Bremsen die Entlüftungsschrauben öffnen und ein bisschen DOT raussiffen lassen. Hatte Angst, dass Luft reinkommt, Entlüftungsset hatte ich nicht zur Hand. Aber ging alles gut, mehrere Touren am Wochenende ohne Probleme und mit brachialer Bremskraft. Der Umbau auf ne XT is erstmal vom Tisch


----------



## Rost77 (15. Juni 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Aber das Wechseln war eine Sch****! Die Kolben lassen sich nicht weit genug zurück drücken, also musste ich an beiden Bremsen die Entlüftungsschrauben öffnen und ein bisschen DOT raussiffen lassen.



Genau das Problem hatte ich bei der Elixir 5 meiner Freundin beim Belagwechsel auch :-(


----------



## fuchsi88 (16. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit, ich habe die Hoffnung hier jemanden zu finden der einen Spectral Rahmen in gr. m gegen einen in gr.s  tauschen würde. Der Rahmen ist schwarz und es wäre schön wenn der neue auch wieder schwarz wäre. Bei Interesse einfach melden ; -)


----------



## sorny (17. Juni 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Canyon Kettenführung bekommen, bei mir war Liefertermin KW23. Tjo, geliefert wurde no nix


----------



## crossy-pietro (17. Juni 2015)

Hier...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (17. Juni 2015)

Nett 

Btw: Falls jemand mit dem Dämpfer unglücklich ist, das Vorsprung Corset macht aus dem Spectral ein gänzlich neues Bike!
Für mich ist das Bike jetzt noch verspielter, überglücklich soweit 

Fotos folgen sobald mein Bike wieder sauber ist


----------



## Rost77 (21. Juni 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> hi,
> bin derzeit krank zuhause und hab mir gerade die 80 seiten hier reingezogen
> ich fahr ein 2014er spectral al 8.0 in „S“ / stealth und möchte meine bescheidenen erfahrungen teilen.
> 
> ...



so, das bike ist nun seit über nem jahr bei mir "im einsatz".
deshalb quote ich mich einfach mal selbst und ergänze meine beobachtungen und beschreibe die veränderungen seit abholung im Mai 2014:

*aktuelles gewicht:*
12,97kg 
(inkl. pedalen, flaschenhalter und klingel! vr tubeless, hr mit schlauch)

*flaschenhalter / flaschengröße:*
der procraft flaschenhalter mit seitlicher öffnung ist immer noch im einsatz, bei den flaschen von eubottle.hu passt die big mouth 3 flasche mit 700ml fassungsvermögen perfekt in das rahmendreieck, check:
 

*talas-funktion:*
nach anfänglicher nutzung bleibt der hebel bei mir mittlerweile unberührt... unnötiges mehrgewicht?

*umbau auf tubeless:*
nach diversen platten am hinterrad auf tubeless mit conti dichtmilch umgebaut. sehr gut: die laufräder waren "ab werk" mit entsprechendem felgenband bestückt, so dass ein nerviges selbstverkleben wegfiel - danke canyon! 
blöd bei tubeless: wenn du den reifen gekillt hast muss wieder ein schlauch rein. einen riss nahe dem reifenwulst hab ich auch mit entsprechenden mantelflicken nicht dicht bekommen.
mittlerweile fahr ich mit mehr luftdruck und hatte länger keinen platten mehr...

*griffe:*
verschleiss an den ergon ga1 evo schnell sichtbar; kam mit den griffen aber gut zu recht. deshalb nach nem jahr auf die ga2 gewechselt; die fühlen sich noch "klebriger" an! 

*bremse:*
umbau auf xt bremse und ispec-umbau, also kombination von brems- und schalthebel; die xt fühlt sich einfach besser an der hand an, wirkt sicherer (druckpunkt bisher noch nie gewandert o.ä.) und fühlt sich besser dosierbar an als die 7er trail bremse. außerdem kleine optische vorteile durch aufgeräumteres cockpit; siehe auch bild unter "position reverb hebel"
*
position reverb-hebel:*
zum biketransport im kompaktwagen und zum schläuche wechseln / zeug reparieren ist für mich das bike auf den kopf stellen unerlässlich... reverb hebel in der "normalen" position verkratzt dabei, ganz davon abgesehen, dass das teil schaden nehmen kann und der hebel beimnachkauf scheisse teuer ist... also hab ich den hebel von rechts oben nach links unten gewechselt; vorteil: geschützte position, bike auf den kopf stellen kein problem; nachteil: hebel schlechter zu erreichen, der umwerferschalthebel ist einfach im weg, check:
 

*cockpit:*
umstieg auf einen lenker mit mehr kröpfung: syntace vector mit 12°; empfinde ich selbst als ergonomischer 

*flugrost an lagerschrauben:*
jep, kommt mit der zeit.

*antrieb / entfaltung:*
umbau vom kleinen 24er auf ein 22er. lässt sich immer noch gut schalten. die kettenblätter passen zwar offiziell nicht zusammen, schalten lässt es sich aber wirklich gut. das jetzt verbaute 22er ist ein 22-AN, das große ist ein 38-AM 

*kabelklemmen:*
die plastikteile von canyon mussten (teueren) syntace kabelhaltern weichen. passt optisch und technisch wunderbar, check:
  

*1jahresfazit:*
das bike wurde außer auf den hometrails rund um heidelberg bereits im pfälzerwald, im schwarzwald, auf dem flowtrail stromberg und auf gran canaria bewegt. dabei hat es mir immer ein breites grinsen beschert! die einzigen nervigen erfahrungen hab ich mit platten hinterreifen gemacht, aber das war wohl hauptsächlich eigenverschulden durch zu niedrigen reifendruck. sonst keine defekte bisher!
--> i love it!


----------



## sorny (21. Juni 2015)

Den Bericht kann ich nur supporten, mir gehts gleich 
Alu-Kabelklemmen und lagerschrauben gibt Canyon kostenlos raus


----------



## xand (22. Juni 2015)

Was für einen Adapter benötige ich, um hinten einen Avid X0 Bremse mit einer 185er Scheibe zu montieren?
Direkt funktioniert nicht, da die Bremsscheibe ansonsten beim Sattel streift.


----------



## sorny (25. Juni 2015)




----------



## 1georg1969 (26. Juni 2015)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hier...!




Hi,
mußtest Du die Kette verlängern? Danke und Gruß


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. Juni 2015)

Gestern in Esslingen auf der Burg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossy-pietro (26. Juni 2015)

@1georg1969 
Ööhm... muss man das...
Hab's jedenfalls nich' gemacht. Is noch die orig. KMC-Kette. Schalten klappt wie vorher.


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juni 2015)

sorny schrieb:


>


Seit wann gibts den Corset denn mit goldenem/orangenem Finish? Dachte den gibts nur in ganz schwarz. 

Welche Veränderungen findest du genau positiv, außer das es, wie du sagtest, ein völlig neues Rad sein solle  
Weisst du ob mit dem Corset die Standard Fox Volume Spacer noch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (26. Juni 2015)

Das Corset gibtz jetzt neuerdings in schwarz, silber und gold, kann dir gern detailierte Fotos schicken wennst willst 

Also die originalen Fox-Volume Spacer passen sicher noch, in dem Bereich wo die Spacer sitzen ändert sich am Dämpfer nix.
Also ich hab jez die letzten Woche mal alle Trails bei uns Graz durchgetestet und kann mittlerweile schon bessere aussagen treffen außer "das es ein völlig neues Rad" ist:

Generell sitzt ich etwas tiefer im Sag (so 28% aktuell hätt ich letztens gemessen, vorher 20%). Mit dem Ansprechverhalten vom originalen Dämpfer war ich anfangs ja etwas enttäuscht, vor allem was kleine Unebenheiten betrifft. Am krassesten merke ich den Unterschied wenn ich über einen mit Steinen gepflasterten Weg rolle. Beim originalen Dämpfer hats einfach etwas mehr Energie gebraucht, bis er den ersten halben Zentimeter Federweg freigegeben hat bzw. bis er sich in Bewegung gesetzt hat. Sieht man auch in der Grafik zum Vergleich der Ansprechverhalten zw. dem originalen Dämpfergehäuse und dem Corset.

Mit dem Corset ists einfach so als ob man über die Steine drübersurft. Möchte jetzt nicht den Vergleich "im frischen Tiefschnee" fahren bringen, aber so ähnlich ist es. Generell ein sehr weiches Ansprechverhalten. Glaub auf englisch nennen die Jungs das "plush".

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh die 130€ investiert zu haben. Hab beim tauschen gleich ein kleines Service mitgemacht, also zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche erschlagen. 

Bezüglich ob der Hinterbau jetzt mehr wippt oder nicht: Wär mir jetzt keine Verschlechterung aufgefallen.

Hier nochmal die Grafik zum Ansprechverhalten:


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juni 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Das Corset gibtz jetzt neuerdings in schwarz, silber und gold, kann dir gern detailierte Fotos schicken wennst willst
> 
> Also die originalen Fox-Volume Spacer passen sicher noch, in dem Bereich wo die Spacer sitzen ändert sich am Dämpfer nix.
> Also ich hab jez die letzten Woche mal alle Trails bei uns Graz durchgetestet und kann mittlerweile schon bessere aussagen treffen außer "das es ein völlig neues Rad" ist:
> ...


Danke für deine Schilderungen. 
Die CTD Funktion ist aber nicht tot oder? Nutze gerne den Climb Modus beim bergauffahren weils danm eben auch höher im Federweg steht.
Sollte der Dämpfer im Climb Modus auch plusher reagieren und weiter einsacken ist er evtl nichts für mich, da ich genau das ja schon immer über den Modus verhindere... :/


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juni 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Das Corset gibtz jetzt neuerdings in schwarz, silber und gold, kann dir gern detailierte Fotos schicken wennst willst
> 
> Also die originalen Fox-Volume Spacer passen sicher noch, in dem Bereich wo die Spacer sitzen ändert sich am Dämpfer nix.
> Also ich hab jez die letzten Woche mal alle Trails bei uns Graz durchgetestet und kann mittlerweile schon bessere aussagen treffen außer "das es ein völlig neues Rad" ist:
> ...


PS detailierte Fotos fände ich mal recht geil! Und bestimmt auch noch div andere


----------



## sorny (26. Juni 2015)

Ich probier das heut mal aus, hab noch nie wirklich drauf geachtet obwohl ich eigentlich bei anstiegen auch immer den Climb Modus reinhau. 
Tot ist die CTD Funktion auf jeden Fall ned, aber ich schau mal ob man im Climb Modus höher sitzt, denke aber schon 
Fotos mach ich dann auch gleich entsprechend. Irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche?


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. Juni 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Ich probier das heut mal aus, hab noch nie wirklich drauf geachtet obwohl ich eigentlich bei anstiegen auch immer den Climb Modus reinhau.
> Tot ist die CTD Funktion auf jeden Fall ned, aber ich schau mal ob man im Climb Modus höher sitzt, denke aber schon
> Fotos mach ich dann auch gleich entsprechend. Irgendwelche besonderen Wünsche?


Ja super gut von dir! Freu mich auf den Kletterbericht  
Würde mich freuen wenn du einfach von nahem mal den Dämpfer fotofierst aus 2-3 Richtungen


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juni 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> *1jahresfazit:*
> das bike wurde außer auf den hometrails rund um heidelberg bereits im pfälzerwald, im schwarzwald, auf dem flowtrail stromberg und auf gran canaria bewegt. dabei hat es mir immer ein breites grinsen beschert! die einzigen nervigen erfahrungen hab ich mit platten hinterreifen gemacht, aber das war wohl hauptsächlich eigenverschulden durch zu niedrigen reifendruck. sonst keine defekte bisher!
> --> i love it!



Das breite Grinsen hab ich auch immer noch 
Meins ist nun 13 Monate, wurde den Winter durchgefahren und hat heute die 5 tkm voll gemacht.

Die verbaute KMC-Kette war ein Laufwunder, sie musste erst kürzlich mitsamt dem 34er Kettenblatt weichen. Habe nun ein 32er verbaut. Weitere (normale) Reparaturen: diverse Bremsbeläge, Dämpfer- und Gabelservice.

Skeptisch war ich ja den Laufrädern (SRAM Roam 50) gegenüber, aber die sind robuster als sie aussehen und mir ist erst 1 Speiche (als Folge des Finale-Ligure-Urlaubs) gebrochen. Auch die verbaute Revelation performt ganz gut, nur in Finale Ligure hätte ich mir eine steifere Gabel gewünscht.

Der Hinterbau hatte nach 1 Jahr mächtig Spiel und so habe ich letzte Woche das Hauptlager (über dem Tretlager) und das Schwingenlager (im Sitzrohr) wechseln müssen. Canyon ist leider nicht in der Lage kurzfrisitg diese Lager zu beschaffen, bis zur 41. KW wollte ich nicht mehr warten -  was auch gut war, denn mir kamen beim Ausbau schon die Einzelteile entgegen.











Fazit: (immer noch) geiles Bike 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (27. Juni 2015)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Das breite Grinsen hab ich auch immer noch
> Meins ist nun 13 Monate, wurde den Winter durchgefahren und hat heute die 5 tkm voll gemacht.
> 
> Die verbaute KMC-Kette war ein Laufwunder, sie musste erst kürzlich mitsamt dem 34er Kettenblatt weichen. Habe nun ein 32er verbaut. Weitere (normale) Reparaturen: diverse Bremsbeläge, Dämpfer- und Gabelservice.
> ...



Welche Lager hast du denn Verbaut? (Wenn nicht von Canyon)
Kann man bei Canyon auch gleich einen Kompletten Satz Lager bestellen? 
Und in welchen Preisrahmen bewegt man sich da so?


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (27. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen,
baue gerade an meinem Speci 8.0 XT Bremsen ein. Ich bin gerade am überlegen wie ich die Leitungsführung an der Hinterradbremse, speziell die ersten paar Zentimeter vom Kolben bis zur nächsten Anbindung, umsetzen soll. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Bilder oder dergleichen parrat?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juni 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Welche Lager hast du denn Verbaut? (Wenn nicht von Canyon)
> Kann man bei Canyon auch gleich einen Kompletten Satz Lager bestellen?
> Und in welchen Preisrahmen bewegt man sich da so?



Habe nun Schrägkugellager von endurobearings.com drin.

Preislich ist Canyon bei Ersatzteilen immer ganz O.K., bringt nur nix, wenn nicht lieferbar ...
Ob die komplette Sätze verkaufen, keine Ahnung, wenn Du viel Zeit hast  ruf halt an.

Du findest aber hier die Explosionszeichnung mit allen Artikelnummern.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe fast zwei Monate auf mein Hauptschwingenlager bei Canyon gewartet. Für ein Ersatzteil für ein Fahrrad das gerade mal ein Jahr alt ist. Hab anstatt ein Schrägkugellager ein stinknormales Rillenkugellager eingebaut. Mein Schrauber meinte das das bei den meisten Bikes verbaut ist.


----------



## Rost77 (29. Juni 2015)

19RocKStaR74 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> baue gerade an meinem Speci 8.0 XT Bremsen ein. Ich bin gerade am überlegen wie ich die Leitungsführung an der Hinterradbremse, speziell die ersten paar Zentimeter vom Kolben bis zur nächsten Anbindung, umsetzen soll. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Bilder oder dergleichen parrat?
> Vielen Dank schon mal!



Shimano XT Bremse mit 180mm Scheibe an Spectral 8.0 2014:


----------



## sorny (29. Juni 2015)

Hier mal eine Nahaufnahme vom Corset:


----------



## sorny (29. Juni 2015)

Zum Kletterbericht: Die CTD Funktion klappt einwandfrei, bei mir wohl etwas schlechter weil ich mit 30% Sag rumfahre. Aber wenn ich auf Climb stelle komm ich grad mit den Zehenspitzen runter wenn ich bei ner Ampel stehenbleibe. Im Trail bzw Descend mode komm ich weiter runter. 

Bezüglich dem Foto: Viel mehr gibtz leider ned zu sehen, falls doch gib bescheid


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Juni 2015)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht!! Dann muss ich wohl bald auch zuschlagen. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rost77 (29. Juni 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Shimano XT Bremse mit 180mm Scheibe an Spectral 8.0 2014:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400009



als alternative Kabelführung sollte das auch möglich sein und evt. größere Radien ermöglichen (habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert, aber an einem anderen Rad mal gesehen):


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Juni 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> als alternative Kabelführung sollte das auch möglich sein und evt. größere Radien ermöglichen (habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert, aber an einem anderen Rad mal gesehen):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400233


Könnte so nicht die Leitung evtl. in der Scheibe hängen? Das sieht ziemlich umständlich aus. Man kann den Anschluss doch auch einfach ein Stück weiter nach unten drehen, dann ist das auch nicht mehr so geknickt... 
Ich fahr die Zee, weiss allerdings spontan nichtmal wies bei mir verlegt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rost77 (29. Juni 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Könnte so nicht die Leitung evtl. in der Scheibe hängen?


Zwischen Hinterbaurohren und Scheibe ist eigentlich ausreichend Platz; eine zusätzliche Zugführung / Kabelbinder ist aber sicherlich notwendig 





> Das sieht ziemlich umständlich aus.


 Ja! 





> Man kann den Anschluss doch auch einfach ein Stück weiter nach unten drehen, dann ist das auch nicht mehr so geknickt...


 Nein, dann ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall und die Bremsleitung wird zudem stark nach innen, also in Richtung Speichen gelenkt. 





> Ich fahr die Zee, weiss allerdings spontan nichtmal wies bei mir verlegt ist


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Juni 2015)

So nach hinten verlegt bleibste sicherlich auch gut mal wo hängen... 

Prosit, ich würde es so lassen!


----------



## Rost77 (29. Juni 2015)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> So nach hinten verlegt bleibste sicherlich auch gut mal wo hängen...
> 
> Prosit, ich würde es so lassen!



Ohhh ja, keine coole Vorstellung!!!


----------



## sorny (29. Juni 2015)

i werd mal 250 psi + den nächstgrößeren spacer reingeben, mal schaun was sich dann abspielt


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Juni 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> i werd mal 250 psi + den nächstgrößeren spacer reingeben, mal schaun was sich dann abspielt


Ich fahr mit dem Standard Sleeve den größten Spacer 
Was wiegst du denn? Ich lieg bei ca. 95 kg fahrfertig...


----------



## sorny (30. Juni 2015)

Ich komm fahrfertig mit 85kg den Berg runtergedonnert


----------



## ToppaHarley (30. Juni 2015)

Wäre das korrekt für den Corset? 

"7.25 x 1.75/7.50x2.00 Large diameter"


----------



## sorny (30. Juni 2015)

Vorsprung Corset Air Sleeve - 7.25 x 1.75, 7.50 x 2.00 / Large Eyelet / Black/Gold hab i bestellt. Blaues Fox-Öl und eventuell Seal-Kit für ein kleines Service sind auch a gute Idee.


----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (30. Juni 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Shimano XT Bremse mit 180mm Scheibe an Spectral 8.0 2014:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400009


Super vielen Dank!
Genau so hab ichs auch gemacht 
War mir nicht so ganz sicher da man die Leitung doch recht biegen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19RocKStaR74 (30. Juni 2015)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Zwischen Hinterbaurohren und Scheibe ist eigentlich ausreichend Platz; eine zusätzliche Zugführung / Kabelbinder ist aber sicherlich notwendig  Ja!  Nein, dann ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall und die Bremsleitung wird zudem stark nach innen, also in Richtung Speichen gelenkt.


Da muss ich ihm zustimmen. NAch unten ist eher schlechter. Hab den Anschluss ganz leicht noch nach oben gedreht.
Bei der Zee ist der Anschlusss am hinteren Teil der Bremse. So war auch die Avid davor. 
Danke noch an alle!


----------



## Ridecanyon (3. Juli 2015)

Hab nochmal den Sattel getauscht. Beim Kauf des Bikes flog als erstes der originale Canyon-Sattel runter, nachdem ich auf der ersten Ausfahrt schon taube Beine hatte. Hab dann einen Pro Falcon gekauft, mit dem ich zwar super zurecht gekommen bin, der aber hinten so ne Art Flügel hat,an denen ich im Downhill immer hängen geblieben bin. Jetzt ist es ein Ergon SME3 geworden und der passt mir richtig gut!


----------



## varadero (4. Juli 2015)

über den Dächern von Salzburg:


 

 

 


Bin mit der Serienausstattung immer noch sehr zufrieden!
War mein erstes bike, bei dem ich überhaupt nichts getauscht habe.


----------



## Vince Vega (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Hat schon jemand am AL 9.0 EX das orginal Kettenblatt gegen ein Direct Mount Kettenblatt getauscht? 

Ich wollt ein 30er an mein Rad montieren habe aber gesehen dass es eine Variante mit 6mm Offset und eine ohne Offset gibt.

Kann mir eventuell einer sagen welches Kettenblatt passt?

MfG


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (9. Juli 2015)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat schon jemand am AL 9.0 EX das orginal Kettenblatt gegen ein Direct Mount Kettenblatt getauscht?
> 
> ...


 
Guck mal im Thread "Canyon Spectral 2015". Da wurde das schon mehrfach diskutiert. Auf die Kettenlinie kommt es letztendlich an bei den dingern. Ich hab mir nen 30er von X.K.M. besorgt und das passt ganz gut von den Kettenlinie, spart gewicht und sieht besser aus


----------



## Idetrist (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo.

Mein Spectral knarzt seit einer Weile beim bergauf fahren (unter Last), sowie beim starken Einfedern. Bin momentan auf der Suche nach der Ursache und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schraube des Hinterbaulagers (knapp über dem Tretlager, die 25NM Schraube) im inneren Schraubenkopf so aussieht, als sei sie gebrochen oder so. (siehe Bild)

Hat jemand kurz Zeit bei seinem Spectral nachzuschauen ob das 'normal' ist?



Vielen Dank

- edit -

Ist es normal, dass besagtes Lager spürbares Spiel hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (12. Juli 2015)

Idetrist schrieb:


> im inneren Schraubenkopf so aussieht, als sei sie gebrochen oder so. (siehe Bild)



Im inneren schaut das so aus, 
da die 6 Kantaufnahme bei der Herstellung hineingestoßen wird.

Spiel sollte ein Lager nie haben.

Gruß Cubie


----------



## Idetrist (12. Juli 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank! Dann werd ich jetzt mal weiter forschen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Juli 2015)

Festziehen? Sollte das Lager nach dem Festziehen mit 25 Nm immer noch Spiel haben, tausch es aus... 
Wenn es wirklich direkt an dem Lager spürbar ist, dann wird es da wohl auch ein Problem geben...


----------



## Idetrist (12. Juli 2015)

Ja, das dachte ich mir auch. Meinte nur, ich muss mal bei dem Lager weiter forschen. Also ob es einfach nur so war weil es etwas locker war, oder ob das Lager selber auch Schaden genommen hat.


----------



## gxxr (15. Juli 2015)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was genau Canyon mit
"Die Systeme von Canyon Through Axle, Maxle und Syntace X-12 sind nicht miteinander kompatibel" meint?
Bezieht sich das auf die Achse selbst? (anderes Gewinde oder so?)

Überlege mir, die Laufräder zu tauschen. Wenn ich das Hinterrad für X-12 kaufe, passt das dann?


----------



## hometrails (15. Juli 2015)

Ja passt. 12mm mit 142mm Einbaubreite. Es geht um den Konus der Steckachse selbst, der sich gegen den Rahmen zieht.


----------



## Epictetus (15. Juli 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Vorsprung Corset Air Sleeve - 7.25 x 1.75, 7.50 x 2.00 / Large Eyelet / Black/Gold hab i bestellt. Blaues Fox-Öl und eventuell Seal-Kit für ein kleines Service sind auch a gute Idee.



poste mal pics wie sich der goldene sleeve im spectral macht bitte


----------



## sorny (15. Juli 2015)

Hab ich vor etwa 2-3 Seiten


----------



## gxxr (17. Juli 2015)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ja passt. 12mm mit 142mm Einbaubreite. Es geht um den Konus der Steckachse selbst, der sich gegen den Rahmen zieht.



Danke!


----------



## gxxr (17. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich fahre 22/38 und der Sprung vom Umwerfer ist keine Problem. Der Umwerfer mußte, von 24/38 kommend, nicht neu eingestellt werden.



Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf. Nachdem das 22er-Kettenblatt (XT) fast ein Jahr zuhause herumlag und ich mich nicht drübergetraut hatte, wurde es heute am Spectral 7.0 montiert.
Es funktioniert soweit ganz gut, Schalten macht keine Probleme und man kann alle Gänge fahren. 
Es gibt aber einen (vorrangig akustischen) Schönheitsfehler: Wenn ich vorne am kleinen Kettenblatt bin, und hinten auf einem der drei kleinsten Ritzel, dann gibt es einmal pro Kurbelumdrehung ein nerviges Geräusch. 
Habe mir das im Montageständer jetzt mal genauer angesehen, anscheinend ist 1 Zahn etwas anders geformt/positioniert (ist das eine Steighilfe?) sodass die Kette da kurzzeitig nicht auf's Kettenblatt geht sondern einmal kurz springt. Wenn ich hinten auf einem größeren Gang bin, passiert das nicht mehr, aber mit den 3 kleinsten Gängen wird die Kette etwas neben diesen einen Zahn gezogen. 
Kennt das Problem jemand? Ist das ein Kettenlinienproblem? Kann ich was dagegen tun? Der Umwerfer hat damit ja nicht viel zu tun also weiß ich nicht, was ich einstellen soll.

(Ja, ist schon klar, dass das verschleißtechnisch ohnehin nicht die 3 optimalsten Gangkombinationen sind, und daher grundsätzlich nicht oft gefahren wird, aber mich stört sowas trotzdem. Soll ja perfekt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (17. Juli 2015)

Schaltwerk hinten bisschen mehr/weniger Zugspannung?!


----------



## Rost77 (18. Juli 2015)

gxxr schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf. Nachdem das 22er-Kettenblatt (XT) fast ein Jahr zuhause herumlag und ich mich nicht drübergetraut hatte, wurde es heute am Spectral 7.0 montiert.
> Es funktioniert soweit ganz gut, Schalten macht keine Probleme und man kann alle Gänge fahren.
> Es gibt aber einen (vorrangig akustischen) Schönheitsfehler: Wenn ich vorne am kleinen Kettenblatt bin, und hinten auf einem der drei kleinsten Ritzel, dann gibt es einmal pro Kurbelumdrehung ein nerviges Geräusch.
> Habe mir das im Montageständer jetzt mal genauer angesehen, anscheinend ist 1 Zahn etwas anders geformt/positioniert (ist das eine Steighilfe?) sodass die Kette da kurzzeitig nicht auf's Kettenblatt geht sondern einmal kurz springt. Wenn ich hinten auf einem größeren Gang bin, passiert das nicht mehr, aber mit den 3 kleinsten Gängen wird die Kette etwas neben diesen einen Zahn gezogen.
> ...



Puh, denke das kann viele Gründe haben:
- Kettenlinie stimmt nicht 
- zwei Kettenglieder können zusammengerostet sein und nicht mehr frei beweglich sein
- die Ausrichtung des neu montierten Kettenblatt stimmt nicht (es gibt eine Innenseite und eine Außenseite)
- die Ausrichtung des neu montierten Kettenblatt stimmt nicht (Ausrichtung zur Kurbel hin; der kleine Zapfen am Ketteblatt muss zur Kurbel hin ausgerichtet sein)
- das neue Blatt ist generell nicht kompatibel mit deiner Schaltanlage und den anderen Antriebskomponenten
- ...


----------



## gxxr (19. Juli 2015)

Danke, gelöst! 



Rost77 schrieb:


> Puh, denke das kann viele Gründe haben:
> - Kettenlinie stimmt nicht
> - das neue Blatt ist generell nicht kompatibel mit deiner Schaltanlage und den anderen Antriebskomponenten



Schied aus, da es laut anderen in diesem Thread bereits funktioniert hat. 



Rost77 schrieb:


> - zwei Kettenglieder können zusammengerostet sein und nicht mehr frei beweglich sein



Schied aus, so ungepflegt ist mein Rad nicht 



Rost77 schrieb:


> - die Ausrichtung des neu montierten Kettenblatt stimmt nicht (es gibt eine Innenseite und eine Außenseite)



Schied aus, wurde beachtet.



Rost77 schrieb:


> - die Ausrichtung des neu montierten Kettenblatt stimmt nicht (Ausrichtung zur Kurbel hin; der kleine Zapfen am Ketteblatt muss zur Kurbel hin ausgerichtet sein)



Und *das* war's dann. Ich wusste nicht, dass das kleine Kettenblatt auch so einen Zapfen hat. Beim Großen ist der ja nicht zu übersehen, da er 90° absteht. Beim kleinen muss man da genauer schauen. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (25. Juli 2015)

wer hat so einen glatten Bruch an der Nahtstelle schonmal gehabt? Specki 2014 29er...


----------



## kommaklar (25. Juli 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406964 wer hat so einen glatten Bruch an der Nahtstelle schonmal gehabt? Specki 2014 29er...


Sauber durch...
Im oberen Bereich sieht es aus, als würde die Schweißnaht einen Fehler (Pore) haben!
Besseres Bild machen und an Canyon wenden.


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Juli 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406964 wer hat so einen glatten Bruch an der Nahtstelle schonmal gehabt? Specki 2014 29er...


Oha! Wie istn das passiert?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (25. Juli 2015)

Bin am Kybefelsen runter gefahren. In der vorletzten Sektion innerhalb eines Anliegers?? Dämpfer hat nicht durchgeschlagen... bin heil abgestiegen... steh mit Canyon in Kontakt aber wegen Überlastung der Bearbeiter muss ich mich noch Gedulden... mitten in der Saison kurz vorm Urlaub.....heul....


----------



## ToppaHarley (25. Juli 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Bin am Kybefelsen runter gefahren. In der vorletzten Sektion innerhalb eines Anliegers?? Dämpfer hat nicht durchgeschlagen... bin heil abgestiegen... steh mit Canyon in Kontakt aber wegen Überlastung der Bearbeiter muss ich mich noch Gedulden... mitten in der Saison kurz vorm Urlaub.....heul....


Hmm echt ärgerlich... Halt durch!


----------



## deralteser (25. Juli 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406964 wer hat so einen glatten Bruch an der Nahtstelle schonmal gehabt? Specki 2014 29er...


Nen besser auflösendes Foto wäre wirklich interessant. Sehr ärgerlich das Ganze! Bin mal auf Deinen Bericht bzgl. des Canyon Supports gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (25. Juli 2015)

ha, unglaublich. Mich hat es genau an dieser Stelle im April/Mai erwischt. Spectral 29 8.9 aus 2014. 
Gab nen neuen Rahmen... 
Hat leider auch ewig gedauert. Durchhalten! 

Schon ziemlich übler Materialfehler, sei froh, dass es dir gut geht!


----------



## Ridecanyon (26. Juli 2015)

Tritt das nur bei den 29ern auf?


----------



## ChrisZiegler (27. Juli 2015)

Fotos schick ich mal heute Abend bessere, habs Teil ausgebaut.... Reaktion Canyon warte ich noch... leider


----------



## hometrails (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn die nicht einmal eine Schwinge einzeln nachliefern können, sondern den kompletten Rahmen tauschen, wäre das echt eine schwache Kür.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (27. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich ist das ganze nicht ein Konstruktionsfehler was dann zu dem Rahmentausch geführt hat??
Meins ist auf jedenfall ein 29er 7,9 aus 2014, Details der Schweissnaht nochmal für alle Interessierten


----------



## kommaklar (7. August 2015)

Hallo allerseits...
Ich habe bei meinem Spectral al 6.9 (2014) jetzt mal die Kette und Kassette gewechselt.
Verbaut habe ich:
- Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771-10 10-fach
- Shimano XT CN-HG95 10-fach

Nach dem Wechsel läuft leider die Kette sehr schlecht auf dem kleinen Blatt an der Kurbel (noch das alte).
Es macht ziemlich nervende Geräusche, als ob die Kette springt.
Jetzt vermute ich, dass das Blatt schon etwas eingefahren ist und nicht mit der neuen Kette harmoniert.
Dieser Fehler tritt nur auf dem kleinen Blatt auf und es ist egal welchen Gang ich auf der Kassette fahre oder wie sehr ich rein trete.

Jetzt wollte ich mal testweise ein neues bestellen und bin am überlegen auch die Blätter auf Shimano zu wechseln.
Kann ich an die vorhanden Kurbel (Race Face Evolve 4 Arm) einfach andere Blätter verbauen?
Bzw. welche empfehlt ihr mir? 
Zähne: 36/22
Lochkreis: 104/64 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (7. August 2015)

Neu eingestellt hast dus aber? Also Umwerfer und evtl sogar Schaltwerk


----------



## kommaklar (7. August 2015)

Ja alles gemacht. 
Lässt sich auch sauber Schalten nur leider auf dem kleinen Blatt dieses Springen der Kette.
Auch die Länge der Kette habe ich von der vorher verbauten abgenommen.


----------



## ToppaHarley (7. August 2015)

Hmm das ist fies... Also ich hab kp ob ein anderes blatt was bringt


----------



## kommaklar (7. August 2015)

Kann es daran liegen, dass das kleine Blatt (22 Zähne) eigentlich nur für 9fach Schaltung gedacht ist?
Steht hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...nblatt-4-Arm-p31160/schwarz-22-Zaehne-o20032/
Und die neue Shimano Kette dafür nicht richtig funktioniert?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2015)

9 und 10 fach ist identisch, nur der Abstand ist unterschiedlich - das Blatt ist ganz klar ausgenudelt. Kommt vor.


----------



## kommaklar (8. August 2015)

Ok...
Bin nun am Übrlegen, gleich auf XT umzurüsten.
Kann ich diese Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur FC-M8000-2 Hollowtech II mit meinem vorhandenen Lager Verbauen?
Das kleine Kettenblatt würde ich durch diesen 22 Zähne  ersetzten...


----------



## kommaklar (12. August 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits...
> Ich habe bei meinem Spectral al 6.9 (2014) jetzt mal die Kette und Kassette gewechselt.
> Verbaut habe ich:
> - Shimano XT Kassette CS-M771-10 10-fach
> ...





kommaklar schrieb:


> Ja alles gemacht.
> Lässt sich auch sauber Schalten nur leider auf dem kleinen Blatt dieses Springen der Kette.
> Auch die Länge der Kette habe ich von der vorher verbauten abgenommen.





kommaklar schrieb:


> Kann es daran liegen, dass das kleine Blatt (22 Zähne) eigentlich nur für 9fach Schaltung gedacht ist?
> Steht hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...nblatt-4-Arm-p31160/schwarz-22-Zaehne-o20032/
> Und die neue Shimano Kette dafür nicht richtig funktioniert?



Ich Zitiere mich mal selbst!

Habe das Kleine Blatt (22 Zähne/RaceFace) durch ein neues ersetzt und es funktioniert wieder alles ohne Problem.
Die Zähne sind so eingefahren, dass die Neue Kette mit nach oben gezogen wurde.

Was lerne ich daraus: 
Kette muss zeitiger gewechselt werden oder ich fahre das nächste mal alles "Tod".


----------



## LasseChristian (31. August 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal was von einem Kettenstrebenbruch beim 27,5er gehört? Oder generell größere Rahmenschäden?


----------



## ToppaHarley (31. August 2015)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal was von einem Kettenstrebenbruch beim 27,5er gehört? Oder generell größere Rahmenschäden?



Nope... 2x Strebenriss bei den 29ern und ein 650B gegen nen Baum gesetzt... Alles andere wohl heile geblieben.


----------



## LasseChristian (31. August 2015)

Na dann brauch ich ja garnicht soviel bremsen, außer es sind Bäume in der Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (31. August 2015)

Hehe. Also ich hab auch schon local dh spots ausgecheckt. Bin 4-5m weite Sprünge, 2m Drops geballert und war in Winterberg und Braunlage im Park. Alles kein Thema, selbst mit den Dt Swiss M1900 Spline Laufrädern und fast 100kg. Kommt ja auch mit auf den Fahrstil an. Nur zum hucken sicher nicht geeignet, aber mal ne härtere Gangart funzt! 
Nen Baumkontakt würde mein DH zB auch nicht unbedingt so einfach verschmerzen...


----------



## ToppaHarley (31. August 2015)

Nur die Canyon Angabe von max. 30cm Sprüngen hat man immer im Hinterkopf... Aber guck dir den Joe Barnes an bei der EWS... Der fährt auch nicht nur mit dem Strive...


----------



## Ridecanyon (4. September 2015)

Hatte von euch auch schon jemand Probleme mit dem Freilauf der DT Swiss-Felgen? Habe letztes Wochenende beim Bergauftreten aus meinem Rad mal kurzzeitig ein Fixie gemacht: Ein kurzes Krachen, dann hing der Freilauf fest. Hab das ganze dann auf dem Trail kurz geöffnet und gesehen, dass ein Zahn dieser Vielfachverzahnung an der Nabe abgebrochen ist und sich verklemmt hat... sehr ärgerlich, und das nach knapp einem Jahr! Drei Sperrklinken sind da offensichtlich etwas wenig! Hab den "Fremdkörper" entfernt, die Nabe läuft soweit. Aber ein doofes Gefühl hat man jetzt schon, vor Allem da die Konsequenz vermutlich ein Austausch des gesamten Laufrades ist!!!


----------



## ChrisZiegler (6. September 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das ganze nicht ein Konstruktionsfehler was dann zu dem Rahmentausch geführt hat??
> Meins ist auf jedenfall ein 29er 7,9 aus 2014, Details der Schweissnaht nochmal für alle InteressiertenAnhang anzeigen 407644 Anhang anzeigen 407645


So neuester Stand zum Bruch der Kettenstrebe. Ich habe seit gestern mein Bike von Canyon zurück. Der Rahmen wurde komplett getauscht. Warum ist mir nicht bekannt aber ich bin von Canyon positiv überrascht.
Trotz Urlaubszeit und den bekannten Engpässen bei Canyon wurde mir das Bike in einer akzeptablen Zeit repariert. Super netter Service und Kulanz/ Gewährleistung absolut Top.

Ich weiß nun zwar nicht von welchem Modelljahr mein neuer Rahmen ist, auf dem Lieferschein stand nur Spectral 29 Frame  A01
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, morgen früh gehts dann endlich wieder auf den Trail....


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. September 2015)

Sauber, das freut! Viel Spaß bei der "ersten" Ausfahrt  
Wie lange hast du denn ca gewartet?


----------



## Catweazle81 (6. September 2015)

@ChrisZiegler Die Seriennummer des Rahmens sollte drauf hinweisen, zum Beispiel:
M1714C13F0355
M17=Plattform Spectral AL
14=Modelljahr
…
F0355=fortlaufende Seriennummer


----------



## ChrisZiegler (6. September 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @ChrisZiegler Die Seriennummer des Rahmens sollte drauf hinweisen, zum Beispiel:
> M1714C13F0355
> M17=Plattform Spectral AL
> 14=Modelljahr
> ...


Oh Merci dann bin ich also absofort im falschen Forum 
Rahmen ist vom 2015er Modell...

Wartezeit war ab verschicken bis Ankunft wieder bei mir ca. 4 1/2 Wochen.

Wichtig zu wissen bei Canyon ist aus meiner Erfahrung, das Serviceteam ist erheblich überlastet und per Mail dauert es gut und gerne 1 Woche oder länger... isso 
daher anrufen und direkt eine sogenannte Service/Auftragsnummer per Mail an sich selbst schicken lassen  dann ist man in der Timeline drinne und spart sich das nervenaufreibende Warten auf eine Antwort....

Und heute morgen waren die Trailbedingungen Perfekt bis Geil....






Jetzt da ich den Blackrahmen habe, kommen die blauen Felgenaufkleber natürlich auch noch wech...


----------



## jackson28 (6. September 2015)

jo freut mich Chris. Gleiche Problematik hatte ich ja auch, bei mir war's nur im Mai passiert :/ und sich dadurch ziemlich gezogen. 

Andere Thematik: 
Hat hier jemand bei seinem Spectral einen neuen Dämpfer eingebaut? 
Bin mit dem Float CTD Performance nicht so superhappy und wollt mir nun zum Ende der Saison einen anderen. 
Frag mich nur, ob andere Dämpfer, die sich tendenziell "straffer einstellen lassen'/komplett blockieren", mit der Geometrie vertragen. 

Cheers Janis


----------



## gxxr (6. September 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hatte von euch auch schon jemand Probleme mit dem Freilauf der DT Swiss-Felgen? Habe letztes Wochenende beim Bergauftreten aus meinem Rad mal kurzzeitig ein Fixie gemacht: Ein kurzes Krachen, dann hing der Freilauf fest. Hab das ganze dann auf dem Trail kurz geöffnet und gesehen, dass ein Zahn dieser Vielfachverzahnung an der Nabe abgebrochen ist und sich verklemmt hat...



Hatte kürzlich dasselbe Problem. Nach 14 Monaten Betrieb nicht unbedingt ein Ruhmesblatt. Bei mir waren schon mehrere Zähne weg.

Die Vielfachverzahnung lässt sich ja anscheinend austauschen, dafür benötigt man aber Spezialwerkzeug, das nicht gerade günstig ist. Die lokalen Bikeshops hatten großteils wenig Interesse, sich darum zu kümmern. Canyon wollte das Laufrad eingeschickt bekommen, und dafür dann mehrere Wochen benötigen. 
Schlussendlich fand sich ein lokaler shop, der das Laufrad zur lokalen DT-Swiss-Vertretung geschickt hat, die das dann auf Garantie gemacht haben. Dauer: 10 Tage. Habe nun einen neuen Freilaufkörper (den hatte ich eigentlich nicht bemängelt, aber meinetwegen) sowie eine neue Verzahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (6. September 2015)

gxxr schrieb:


> Hatte kürzlich dasselbe Problem. Nach 14 Monaten Betrieb nicht unbedingt ein Ruhmesblatt. Bei mir waren schon mehrere Zähne weg.
> 
> Die Vielfachverzahnung lässt sich ja anscheinend austauschen, dafür benötigt man aber Spezialwerkzeug, das nicht gerade günstig ist. Die lokalen Bikeshops hatten großteils wenig Interesse, sich darum zu kümmern. Canyon wollte das Laufrad eingeschickt bekommen, und dafür dann mehrere Wochen benötigen.
> Schlussendlich fand sich ein lokaler shop, der das Laufrad zur lokalen DT-Swiss-Vertretung geschickt hat, die das dann auf Garantie gemacht haben. Dauer: 10 Tage. Habe nun einen neuen Freilaufkörper (den hatte ich eigentlich nicht bemängelt, aber meinetwegen) sowie eine neue Verzahnung.


Danke für die Info, is dann was für den Winter...


----------



## BikeTheRocker (8. September 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hatte von euch auch schon jemand Probleme mit dem Freilauf der DT Swiss-Felgen?



Ist mir im Juni nach 11 Monaten und 70000 Höhenmetern auch passiert. Hab das Laufrad dann direkt an DTSwiss geschickt. Der Freillauf wurde anstandslos gewechselt, hat aber ca 3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## ToppaHarley (8. September 2015)

Aber echt cool das DT so kulant ist  Mein M1900 Spline musste bis jetzt nichtmal nachzentriert werden... Dachte vor nem Jahr noch, dass der eh nicht lange halten wird... Weil dünne Felgen, schwerer Mann und so


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. September 2015)

BikeTheRocker schrieb:


> Ist mir im Juni nach 11 Monaten und 70000 Höhenmetern auch passiert. Hab das Laufrad dann direkt an DTSwiss geschickt. Der Freillauf wurde anstandslos gewechselt, hat aber ca 3 Wochen gedauert.


Danke für die Info - wie bist du da vorgegangen? DTSwiss erstmal direkt angeschrieben?


----------



## BikeTheRocker (9. September 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Danke für die Info - wie bist du da vorgegangen? DTSwiss erstmal direkt angeschrieben?



Ich habe beim Servicecenter in Rheda (05242 5988 105) angerufen und denen die Sache geschildert. Sie meinten dann, ich solle das Laufrad mit Fehlerbeschreibung und Canyon-Rechnung einsenden. Am Telefon wurde eine Bearbeitungszeit von 3 Tagen vorangekündigt.
Den Eingang des Laufrads wurde per E-Mail bestätigt, samt einer vorraussichtlichen Bearbeitungsdauer von 15 Tagen, was dann ja auch so gestimmt hat.
Um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, habe ich mir dann bei http://de.hollandbikeshop.com ein M1900-Laufrad für 135 € bestellt.


----------



## Ridecanyon (12. September 2015)

Endlich bin ich diese @#%!* Avid-Bremsen los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevman (23. September 2015)

Schrittlänge 71cm. Passt Größe S?


----------



## Sebbo84 (5. November 2015)

Ich könnte mal einen Rat gebrauchen.
Ich fahre ein Spectral AL 29 in L und möchte gerne etwas aufrechter Sitzen da ich ein ziemlichen Druck auf den Händen hab und sie mir teilweise auch einschlafen.
Leider blick ich bei der ganzen Cockpitgeschichte noch nicht so ganz durch.
Ich fahre im Moment den original Iridium Vorbau und Lenker.
Was sollte ich denn jetzt ändern das meine Sitzposition etwas aufrechter wird?
Reicht es da einen Lenker mit mehr Rise zu montieren oder muss/sollte noch etwas anderes geändert werden?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jun89 (5. November 2015)

Servus! Bist du dir sicher, dass es an der Sitzposition liegt? Ich hatte auch lange Probleme mit einschlafenden Händen... Ich hab dann festgestellt, dass ich mit Handschuhen ohne Geleinlage dieses Provlem nichtmehr habe... Seither keine Beschwerden mehr...


----------



## Sebbo84 (5. November 2015)

Nein ich bin mir leider nicht sicher.
Ich hab mir jetzt testweise mal die SQ Lab 711 MX montiert aber leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. November 2015)

Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Wie auch immer gepolsterte Handschuhe sind tendenziell zu vermeiden. Wenn Du dazu noch ergonomische Griffe hast wie bspw. die von Ergon (die ich sehr mag), dann endet es in einem Desaster. Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du das schon getestet - wird wohl nicht daran liegen, oder? Sattel ganz nach vorne, Lenkerklemmung lösen und Lenker etwas verdrehen (verändert auch die Handhaltung), Bremsen steiler oder flacher stellen, Schalt-/Bremshebel weiter nach Innen - wenn alles nicht hilft dann Vorbau noch weiter kürzen um aufrechter zu sitzen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Handhaltung durch aufrechteres Sitzen besser wird.


----------



## GxG (5. November 2015)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal einen Rat gebrauchen.
> Ich fahre ein Spectral AL 29 in L und möchte gerne etwas aufrechter Sitzen da ich ein ziemlichen Druck auf den Händen hab und sie mir teilweise auch einschlafen.
> Leider blick ich bei der ganzen Cockpitgeschichte noch nicht so ganz durch.
> Ich fahre im Moment den original Iridium Vorbau und Lenker.
> ...



Ich hab auch aufrechter Sitzen wollen, u.a. auch wegen einschlafender Hände ... Renthal fatbar mit dem maximalen Rise im Original-Vorbau und ergon gx1 Griffe haben bei mir geholfen, auch in Kombination mit Gel-Handschuhen.


----------



## Sebbo84 (5. November 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Erfahrung. Wie auch immer gepolsterte Handschuhe sind tendenziell zu vermeiden. Wenn Du dazu noch ergonomische Griffe hast wie bspw. die von Ergon (die ich sehr mag), dann endet es in einem Desaster. Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du das schon getestet - wird wohl nicht daran liegen, oder? Sattel ganz nach vorne, Lenkerklemmung lösen und Lenker etwas verdrehen (verändert auch die Handhaltung), Bremsen steiler oder flacher stellen, Schalt-/Bremshebel weiter nach Innen - wenn alles nicht hilft dann Vorbau noch weiter kürzen um aufrechter zu sitzen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Handhaltung durch aufrechteres Sitzen besser wird.


Sattel ist bei mir ganz vorne, Lenker hab ich auch schon verdreht und jetzt noch die anderen Griffe.
Als nächstes werde ich mal andere Handschuhe testen und wenn des sich net klappt hol ich mir mal einen anderen Lenker 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisZiegler (6. November 2015)

Ich bin auch bis zu neuen Griffen und Mini Vorbau gekommen jetzt steht auch ein neuer Lenker an....

Mein Bikekollege meinte abnehmen dann wäre nicht so viel Druck auf dem Lenker.... (Anschließend war dann Handgemenge  )


----------



## Sebbo84 (6. November 2015)

Ja abnehmen muss ich auch noch aber da is der Lenker schneller gewechselt  

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haga67 (6. November 2015)

Ich kann den Syntace mit 12Grad Backsweep empfehlen.
Seit dem ich den fahre habe ich Ruhe.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Vector-7075-High20-Lenker-p24032/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (6. November 2015)

Ich hatte mit dem Renthal Fatbar Lite auch ziemliche Probleme mit müden Handgelenken und Schmerzen, und das nichtmal bei langen Abfahrten, sondern immer. 
Aktuell fahre ich einen Spank 777 Bearclaw Signature mit 15mm Rise und bin mehr als zufrieden! 
Vorbau hab ich nen Dartmoor Trail mit 50mm Länge und 0 Rise


----------



## Sebbo84 (6. November 2015)

Ich wollte mal den Renthal Fatbar Light 740mm und 30mm Rise versuchen, den hab ich günstig gefunden 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ToppaHarley (6. November 2015)

Hmm, kann dir da jetzt aber auch nicht abraten... Nen Kollege fährt nen Fatbar und ist damit glücklich unterwegs... Ausprobieren? ... Ist ja bei Sätteln genau so


----------



## Guru (6. November 2015)

Nachdem der Fatbar in einem Bruchtest der Freeride mal das erste Opfer der Reihe war, würde ich mir den nie an ein Rad schrauben...


----------



## Sebbo84 (6. November 2015)

Ich glaube so wie im Freeride beanspruche ich meinen Lenker nicht, ich fahre meist Touren mit Wurzel Trails und leichten Sprüngen.


----------



## bansaiman (6. November 2015)

ChrisZiegler schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bis zu neuen Griffen und Mini Vorbau gekommen jetzt steht auch ein neuer Lenker an....
> 
> Mein Bikekollege meinte abnehmen dann wäre nicht so viel Druck auf dem Lenker.... (Anschließend war dann Handgemenge  )




Bei gleichzeitiger Langlebigkeit, Robusteit sowie etwas Komfort durch Eigendämpfug lassen sich die Answer Carbon Lenker empfehlen. Spank Vibrocore unter den ALu Lnkern stieß auch auf Zuspruch bei FReunden. Den Answer Protaper SL hab ich am Radel


----------



## Cocolores_1 (8. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen. 

Gibt es Empfehlungen um ein Dämpferupgrade beim AL 7.0 durchzuführen? Welche Vor- Nachteile hätten die Alternativen gegenüber dem Fox Dämpfer?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort


----------



## Ridecanyon (8. November 2015)

Vorsprung Corset is wohl die günstigste Alternative, die mMn aber wirklich was bringt.


----------



## Epictetus (8. November 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Nachdem der Fatbar in einem Bruchtest der Freeride mal das erste Opfer der Reihe war, würde ich mir den nie an ein Rad schrauben...


Aufgrund der Freeride habe ich mir nen Spank Lenker gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (8. November 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hatte von euch auch schon jemand Probleme mit dem Freilauf der DT Swiss-Felgen? Habe letztes Wochenende beim Bergauftreten aus meinem Rad mal kurzzeitig ein Fixie gemacht: Ein kurzes Krachen, dann hing der Freilauf fest. Hab das ganze dann auf dem Trail kurz geöffnet und gesehen, dass ein Zahn dieser Vielfachverzahnung an der Nabe abgebrochen ist und sich verklemmt hat... sehr ärgerlich, und das nach knapp einem Jahr! Drei Sperrklinken sind da offensichtlich etwas wenig! Hab den "Fremdkörper" entfernt, die Nabe läuft soweit. Aber ein doofes Gefühl hat man jetzt schon, vor Allem da die Konsequenz vermutlich ein Austausch des gesamten Laufrades ist!!!


Mein Freilauf am M1700 funktioniert ab hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr einwandfrei. Wenn ich von den Pedalen gehe drehen die mit.


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. November 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Vorsprung Corset is wohl die günstigste Alternative, die mMn aber wirklich was bringt.



Mag sein, mir hat es nicht gefallen, sodass ich wieder zurück auf die Standard CTD Kammer mit zweitgrößtem Progression Spacer gegangen bin. Ist auch alle ne Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. November 2015)

Stimmt, da hat jeder sein eigenes Popometer. Ich finde, mit Corset passt der Dämpfer besser zur Pike.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (9. November 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hat jeder sein eigenes Popometer. Ich finde, mit Corset passt der Dämpfer besser zur Pike.



Da ich bisher keine Pike montiert habe - würden die zwei (Corset+Fox) überhaupt zusammen harmonieren? Wenn ja, in welcher Größe bzw. welche Eyelet-Größe muss man bestellen? Und vor allem was muss man alles bei dem Corset-Upgrade noch anpassen? Stellt man weiterhin den Dämpfer nach den 25-30% SAG ein und passt die Zugstuffe ein - oder ist z.B. ein rumspielen mit den Spacern notwendig?


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. November 2015)

Also ich habe zuerst die Fox gegen eine Pike getauscht, nachdem ich am Rose meiner Frau gemerkt habe, was so ne Pike kann! Dann hat mich immer genervt, dass die Pike recht hoch und gut im Federweg steht und der Hinterbau immer durchsackt. Drum hab ich mir ein Corset bestellt. Habe den originalen Spacer noch im Dämpfer drin, bin damit zufrieden und hab auch noch nicht experimentiert. Will ich aber demnächst mal machen, habe aus Kulanz von Vorsprung ein Spacer-Set dazu bekommen, weil meine LIeferung etwas länger gedauert hat.
Du musst mehr Druck mit dem Corset einstellen, habe mein Setup aber relativ schnell gefunden. Man kann generell mit mehr Sag fahren, weil das Heck nicht so durchrauscht. Vorher musste ich mit wenig fahren, sonst hab ich immer Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen gehabt.
Anpassen musst du sonst nix, die Größe des Corset wurde schon vielfach im Thread diskutiert - einfach mal suchen!


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. November 2015)

Ich würde trotzdem lieber erstmal die Gabel wechseln, glaub das kommt essentieller, oder was sagst du @Ridecanyon ? Das Durchsacken des Hinterbaus bekommt man mit den Fox Volumen Spacer aber auch gut in den Griff... Für mich sogar besser, als mit dem Corset. Ich wiege halt an die 100kg und der Corset hing dann durch bei 300 PSI und ich bin nur auf dem Boden aufgesetzt... Auch mit Spacer... Mit großem Fox Spacer in der Original Kammer hab ich das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (9. November 2015)

Ja klar, Gabel bringt erstmal mehr. Ich wiege so ca. 73kg. in Unterhosen, da geht das Corset perfekt


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. November 2015)

Ich würde ja gern mal nen Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer ausprobieren, aber der ist einfach zu teuer. Evtl wirds ja günstiger bald.. nach der kompletten Übernahme von den Füchsen  falls das hier jemand liest der son ding fährt bzw auch im spectral, kann gerne mal was von sich hören lassen


----------



## ChrisZiegler (10. November 2015)

Jetz les ich schon länger quer durchs Forum aber checks einfach nicht mit den Canyon Achsen und der Kompatibilität...
Ich hab ne 32 FOX  29er CTD mit der 15mm Steckachse mit Schnellspannerausführung. (Shimano Fox steht im Verschluss)

Ich überleg ne Pike oder halt Lyrik RCT3 für mein Specki anzuschaffen, die hat dann vermutlich Maxle Lite. Worauf muss ich achten damnit das Laufrad weiterverwendet werden kann?? (DT Swiss Spline)
Würde ganz gern nicht alles komplett tauschen müssen...

Merci


----------



## ToppaHarley (10. November 2015)

Die Fox 32 hat eine 100x15mm Achse. 

Die Pike hat 100x15.

Die neue Lyrik wird Adapter haben, Entweder 100x15 oder 110x15 (Boost) . 

Deine Spline haben 100x15 Breite


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2015)

15mm ist 15mm, wenn du kein boost kaufst.


----------



## ChrisZiegler (10. November 2015)

Merci somit bin ich aufgeklärt... herzlichen Dank 
Weihnachten kann kommen...


----------



## Epictetus (14. November 2015)

Die Lyrik ist doch nur in 170 erhältlich, oder


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. November 2015)

160, 170, 180

Lyrik RC
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/lyrik-rc-0

Lyrik RCT3
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/lyrik-rct3

Aber in einem Spectral macht diese Gabel eher weniger Sinn. Bin meine Marzocchi am Anfang offen auf 160mm gefahren und es (zer)stört die Geometrie schon arg. Auf 140mm alles erste Sahne und aktuell habe ich sie auf 150mm getravelt, was soweit perfekt ist für meine Art von Fahrradfahren.
Wer bergauf gerne mit super viel Druck auf dem VR fährt bzw mit steigen des VR klar kommt, der KANN noch mit 160mm fahren, tun die Canyon EWS Fahrer ja auch, aber alles jenseits der 160mm macht hier wohl keinen Sinn...
Bzw. wäre ich hier ebenso bedacht vorsichtig, was die Stabilität des Steuerrohres angeht. Ein Rahmen, der für Gabeln bis 150mm (inoffiziell 160mm) ausgelegt ist, muss bei einer 170er nicht unbedingt mehr stabil sein. Der Druckwinkel den der Gabelschaft ausübt verändert sich ja hier...

edit: Ob das mit dem Winkel korrekt ausgedrückt ist weiss ich nicht 100-prozentig, ich bin kein Ingenieur, nur technisch interessierter Kaufmann  Aber nicht umsonst geben die Hersteller maximale Längen vor. Das wird nicht nur mit veränderten Geometrien, die zur absoluten Verschlimmbesserung beitragen, erklärbar sein..


----------



## ToppaHarley (14. November 2015)

Ich glaube, dass die meisten Spectral Piloten mit einer 150mm Pike absolut nichts falsch machen können. 
Habe mich letztes Jahr aber bewusst dagegen entschieden, da ich Marzocchi Fan der ersten Stunde bin und das straffere, progressive Feeling der 350er Marzocchi für ein Trailbike absolut bevorzuge. Bei der Pike lässt sich die Progression ja über bis zu 4 Tokens beeinflussen.. Für schwerere Fahrer wie mich, sind diese aber oftmals noch nicht ausreichend um eine anständige Endprogression zu erreichen, wohingegen sich einige leichtere Fahrer bei der 350 pekieren eine zu harte Gabel zu haben. Die Progression setzt bei ihr nämlich ab ca der Hälfte des Federweges massiv ein. Die ersten paar cm sind allerdings allererste Butter.

Meine Progressionsvorliebe bei Park- und DH Bikes geht dahingegen aber wieder Richtung strikt linear mit potenter Lowspeed Druckstufe, die ein Wegsacken beim Anbremsen oder in Kurven verhindert. Da fahre ich ja eine 888, die dies voll und ganz ermöglicht. 

Es muss also am Ende wieder jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, was er bevorzugt.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (16. November 2015)

Also nach langem lesen des Forums und nach noch längerem Grübeln über die Vor- und Nachteile einzelner Komponenten bin ich zu einem Entschluss gekommen....

Ich möchte das Vorsprung Corset Air sleeve ausprobieren. Des Weiteren möchte ich die Fox 34 Float Gabel verbauen. Ich hoffe die Kombination entspricht dem was ich mir vorstelle

Am Besten wäre die Kashima Beschichtung- die passt sensationell zu dem Rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cocolores_1 (26. November 2015)

Kurzfristig doch noch meine Bestellung geändert. Herr Simm hat mir eine Pike 150mm Solo Air geschickt  

Jetzt kommt noch das Corset und dann heißt es umbauen und testen!


----------



## Cocolores_1 (26. November 2015)

Kurze Frage. Heute kam das Paket von TFtuned mit dem Vorsprung Corset Air Sleeve. 

Was mich jetzt etwas verwirrt ist, dass an der Oberseite wo das Gewinde ist keine Dichtung ist und im Paket keine Dichtungen dabei waren - ist das so in Ordnung?

Nur an der Unterseite sind bereits mehrere Dichtungen vormontiert. 

Grüße


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. November 2015)

Schraub die Originalkammer ab (bitte ohne zu explodieren!) und schau sie dir an. Alles korrekt, da is keine Dichtung


----------



## ToppaHarley (26. November 2015)

Das der Verpackung keine Dichtungen bei liegen liegt daran, dass sie alle verbaut sind


----------



## sorny (4. Dezember 2015)

Sodala, jetzt ist mein Canyon Chainguide auch gekommen.

Bestellt am 07.03.2015, geliefert am 02.12.2015...
9 Monate Lieferzeit, dass muss Rekord sein


----------



## ToppaHarley (4. Dezember 2015)

sorny schrieb:


> Sodala, jetzt ist mein Canyon Chainguide auch gekommen.
> 
> Bestellt am 07.03.2015, geliefert am 02.12.2015...
> 9 Monate Lieferzeit, dass muss Rekord sein


Na immerhin!  Glückwunsch


----------



## Cocolores_1 (7. Dezember 2015)

Sooo - Umbauarbeiten sind abgeschlossen

Ich habe die Pike jetzt noch mit zwei Tokens versehen und fahre mit ca. 55PSI bei genau 30% SAG - wenn ich mit vollem Gewicht einfeder komm ich auf max. 80%. Zugstufe habe ich auf 10 Klicks von offen aus gezählt. Low-Speed-Druckstufe bin ich mir noch im unklaren, wie ich es am Besten einstellen soll.

Das Corset hatte ich erst mit dem originalen Volumen Spacer zusammengebaut, jedoch wurde dann nur ca. 60% vom gesamten Federweg genutzt. Habe nun den Volumen Spacer ausgebaut und fahre das Corset mit ca. 280PSI bei 31% SAG - Zugstufe 8 Klicks von offen aus gezählt. Der Federweg wird nun ebenso bis max. 80% ausgenützt.

Wie habt Ihr die beiden Federelemente eingestellt? Vom Bauchgefühl her erhöhe ich den Luftdruck in der Pike noch - damit ich auf ca. 25% SAG komme.

Bitte um Feedback


----------



## schwed1 (27. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
Fähre zur Zeit ein strive 7.0 aus 2011. bin recht zufrieden mit dem strive. Da es aber recht schwer ist ca15 kg und man nicht jünger wird wollte ich mir was leichteres zulegen. Bin auf ein gebrauchtes spectral 9.0 Ex gestoßen, denn ein Neues in der Gewichtsklasse ist mir zu teuer. Meine Frage, wie fährt sich das spectral berab, ist es besser oder schlechter als mein aktuelles strive, bzw. Merkt man den federwegunterschied und ist es bergauf besser, mal abgesehen vom 32 Blatt vorne, das könnte man ja tauschen.

Danke gruss


----------



## YoKris (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo in die Runde! Wenn man beim 2014er Spectral den Hinterbau upgraden will, welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen? Wer hat hier schon mal den Fox ersetzt u Erfahrungen?

Greets & thanks
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sorny (3. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub ein paar im Forum haben den Fox Dämpfer mit dem Vorsprung Corset upgegraded. Sonst schau einfach mal was aktuell so verbaut wird in den Spectrals


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Mai 2016)

Was haste denn überhaupt für Defizite entdeckt? Welches Problem möchtest Du beseitigen?

Ich kann nur zustimmen, teste doch erst mal die orig. schwarze Fox EVOL Performance (Negativ-)Luftkammer (wie Corset nur billiger). Ist aus 2016 aber von Fox auch zum Nachrüsten gemacht. Kostet ca 75 EUR und der Einbau ist kinderleicht. Spacer raus und mehr Luftdruck - schon isser sensibler und sackt nicht mehr durch. Funktioniert sehr gut wenn Du nicht schwerer als ca. 85-90kg bist. Beim ganz neuen Dämpfer wird's schwierig und teuer den richtigen Dämpfertune zu bekommen.


----------



## YoKris (4. Mai 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Was haste denn überhaupt für Defizite entdeckt? Welches Problem möchtest Du beseitigen?
> 
> Ich kann nur zustimmen, teste doch erst mal die orig. schwarze Fox EVOL Performance (Negativ-)Luftkammer (wie Corset nur billiger). Ist aus 2016 aber von Fox auch zum Nachrüsten gemacht. Kostet ca 75 EUR und der Einbau ist kinderleicht. Spacer raus und mehr Luftdruck - schon isser sensibler und sackt nicht mehr durch. Funktioniert sehr gut wenn Du nicht schwerer als ca. 85-90kg bist. Beim ganz neuen Dämpfer wird's schwierig und teuer den richtigen Dämpfertune zu bekommen.



Hi, cool! Danke für eure schnelle Rückmeldung. Der Dämpfer rauscht gefühlt recht schnell durch den Federweg und ist im Vergleich zur nachgerüsteten Pike einfach viel unsensibler - würde gerne annähernd ein Gleichgewicht im Ansprechverhalten haben. 

Und die Fox Luftkammer kann ich am original verbauten Fox Dämpfer einfach nachrüsten? Klingt zumindest interessant.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Mai 2016)

YoKris schrieb:


> Hi, cool! Danke für eure schnelle Rückmeldung. Der Dämpfer rauscht gefühlt recht schnell durch den Federweg und ist im Vergleich zur nachgerüsteten Pike einfach viel unsensibler - würde gerne annähernd ein Gleichgewicht im Ansprechverhalten haben.
> 
> Und die Fox Luftkammer kann ich am original verbauten Fox Dämpfer einfach nachrüsten? Klingt zumindest interessant.



Und dann noch Anpassung bei m suspensiontech auf deine,Gewicht,fahrstil und Rad,evtl.Kolbenmodifikation und alles ist Top. Der ist sehr preisgünstig mit seinen Trainings.da solltest du mit deinem evol corsett unter 150 bleiben und bist Top ausgestattet: )


----------



## RobG301 (4. Mai 2016)

Hat wer vielleicht in oder um Bonn ein Spectral (29er oder 27,5'') in XL das man mal Probe fahren könnte?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Mai 2016)

"Und die Fox Luftkammer kann ich am original verbauten Fox Dämpfer einfach nachrüsten?"

Ja! Und bringt eine Verbesserung von dem was Du oben kritisierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebbo84 (4. Mai 2016)

Wo bekomme ich denn die Luftkammer?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ridecanyon (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Evol Kammer nur annähernd so gut ist wie das Vorsprung Corset, dann ist es eine super Verbesserung des Dämpfers und macht ihn der Pike ebenbürtig!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (4. Mai 2016)

Ja, und fast sogar ebenbürtig mit der 2016er Fox 34 ;-)

Direkt bei Fox: dort mal nach EVOL suchen:

http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY...Bore--2-050-OD--3-948-TLG--Ano--7-875x2-.html


----------



## YoKris (6. Mai 2016)

DANKEEE!!!


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. Mai 2016)

Aber aufpassen - es gibt viele verschiedene Varianten!


----------



## Fabigelb (22. Mai 2016)

Moin, mal eine kleine Empfehlungsfrage: 
Kennt jemand eine gute 11-Fach Kette? 
Ich habe im Winter meine originale Kette runter geschmissen, weil die Tonnen schon ordentlich spielt hatten (Kassette und Kettenblatt noch echt in Ordnung). Jetzt hatte ich aber noch eine Kette zuhause liegen, die ich mir damals zeitgleich mit meinem Canyon Spectral zugelegt habe (eine SRAM PC-1170). Die hat sage und schreibe 10km gehalten und hat sich dann total verbogen.... (beim kraftvollen Berg hoch pedalieren) Was mich jetzt stört ist, dass die originale Kette einfach ALLES, 2 Jahre lang, mit gemacht hat, von Bikeparkbesuchen über ganz Tagestouren durch die Eifel bis hin zu Sandsurfen im Sandwerk...
Und die Neue hat nicht mal Wasser gesehn und verbiegt sich bei der ersten Steigung.... 
Was meint ihr, Materialfehler oder einfach minderwertige Qualität oder habe ich vielleicht nur Pech gehabt? 
Welche Kette würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## kommaklar (22. Mai 2016)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Moin, mal eine kleine Empfehlungsfrage:
> Kennt jemand eine gute 11-Fach Kette?
> Ich habe im Winter meine originale Kette runter geschmissen, weil die Tonnen schon ordentlich spielt hatten (Kassette und Kettenblatt noch echt in Ordnung). Jetzt hatte ich aber noch eine Kette zuhause liegen, die ich mir damals zeitgleich mit meinem Canyon Spectral zugelegt habe (eine SRAM PC-1170). Die hat sage und schreibe 10km gehalten und hat sich dann total verbogen.... (beim kraftvollen Berg hoch pedalieren) Was mich jetzt stört ist, dass die originale Kette einfach ALLES, 2 Jahre lang, mit gemacht hat, von Bikeparkbesuchen über ganz Tagestouren durch die Eifel bis hin zu Sandsurfen im Sandwerk...
> Und die Neue hat nicht mal Wasser gesehn und verbiegt sich bei der ersten Steigung....
> ...


Sicher das Kettenblatt noch i.O. ist?
Bei meinen ersten Kettenwechsel (viel zu spät) habe ich auch Kettenblatt und Kassette dran gelassen.
Beim kräftigen treten mit der neuen Kette, hat sie sich im alten Kettenblatt "verhakt".
Das ließ sich nur mit einem neuen Kettenblatt beheben.

Kann sein, muss aber nicht...


----------



## Fabigelb (23. Mai 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Kettenblatt noch gut. Ich sehs mir aber nochmal genau an, bevor ich eine neue Kette drauf mache. 
Zur not wird das auch getauscht, ich habe schließlich keine Lust schon wieder 8km zu schieben...
Also danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Ridecanyon (27. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob seit letztem Jahr oder erst seit heuer, aber die Spectrals haben ja jetzt hinten auch eine Achse mit Hebel und nicht mehr nur die geschraubte Achse. Kann man diese Achse mit Hebel bei Canyon nachbestellen?


----------



## Terrex (27. Mai 2016)

Die kannst du auch von DTswiss oder SRAM bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (27. Mai 2016)

Diese hier z.B. https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/dt...277.ODY0Mjk5&gclid=CLD7rq-n-swCFVIYGwodcroL-g


----------



## MeisterShredder (27. Mai 2016)

Die von Canyon ist konisch und die dt müsste flach sein.

Du müsstest sie eigentlich über den Service bestellen können.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne das Procore System auf mein AL 7.0 montieren. DT SWISS hat heute auf meine Anfrage geschrieben, dass deren Felgen für procore nicht freigegeben sind. 

Des Weiteren schreibt Schwalbe min. ca. 23mm Maulbreite. Bei der M1900 Felge ist das Maß 22,5mm. 

Hat jemand von Euch procore??


----------



## karsten13 (2. Juni 2016)

Mit Schwalbe hatte ich das mal diskutiert, es würden auch 22mm gehen, aber das ist offiziell von ihnen nicht freigegeben und die Montage ist fummeliger weil eng. Gibt es ausser Syntace überhaupt schon Laufräder mit Freigabe für procore?


----------



## Sebbo84 (4. Juni 2016)

Kann mir mal einer behilflich sein?
Ich bin der Meinung das bei mir das Innenlager ein knacken des Geräusch macht und wollte dieses tauschen.
Aber wie bekomme ich raus was ich für ein Lager brauche?

Edit:

Wieso bin ich net gleich auf die Idee gekommen mal zu schauen ob was drauf steht.
Was ich jetzt entziffer konnte steht drauf Race Face X-Type 41mm Durchmesser BB86,5 BB92 BB107.

Würde dieses Lager passen?

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...-fit-bb92-adapter-fuer-innenlager/310028.html


----------



## adsiebenaz (28. Juni 2016)

Moin! Mit hats an meinem EX 9.0 von 2014 die kefü zerlegt. Gibt es das Teil auch ohne Grundplatte zu kaufen bzw gibt es kleinere/leichtere als Alternative?


----------



## Fabigelb (28. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die ziemlich gut, da die meisten anderen Systeme aus sehr vielen Einzelteilen bestehen.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## adsiebenaz (28. Juni 2016)

Bricht leider trotzdem einfach so. Von daher eher semi-gut. Alternativen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabigelb (28. Juni 2016)

Wie bricht die denn einfach so!?
Also meine ist noch ganz und ich mich auch schon ein paar mal mit meinem Bike lang gemacht und bin auch schon ein paar mal damit im Park gewesen.
Muss jetzt nichts heißen, aber ich würde gerne wissen wie du die kaputt bekommst.
Ich denke es wird zudem auch schwierig etwas stabieleres zu bekommen was außerdem noch leichter ist...
Guck dir mal die Kettenführungen von Carbocage an, die scheinen recht hochwertig zu sein und ich habe schon einige positive Stimmen gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (28. Juni 2016)

Ich bin die teäre line in sölden geballert und danach lag die neben meinem Fahrrad. Neben den Schrauben gebrochen. Wie? Frag mich was leichteres. Ich will hier jetzt auch keine große Diskussion zu "warum geht das bei dir kaputt, aber nicht bei mir?" Sondern einfach nen Tipp für eine Alternative. Dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar. Danke.

Edit: carbocage wird angeschaut.


----------



## Terrex (28. Juni 2016)

Versuchs doch mal bei 77 Designz, die ist sehr leicht und man bekommt alle Ersatzteile einzeln.


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. Juli 2016)

Noch ne frage. Welche Befestigungsvariante brauche ich? BSA oder die S3/E-type?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Terrex (4. Juli 2016)

E-Type/S3


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. Juli 2016)

Terrex schrieb:


> E-Type/S3



Das ging ja schnell! Vielen Dank!


----------



## slinder (6. Juli 2016)

Brauche für mein AL 7.9 von 2014 ein neues Tretlager. Wenn ich korrekt recherchiert habe, ist das ein BB92 GXP. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Lässt sich auch ein anderes Fabrikat einbauen als Truvativ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (8. Juli 2016)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Das ging ja schnell! Vielen Dank!









Klein. Leicht. Schön. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## slinder (22. Juli 2016)

Habe leider kein Antwort bekommen, daher nochmal die Frage: Brauche für mein AL 7.9 von 2014 ein neues Tretlager. Wenn ich korrekt recherchiert habe, ist das ein BB92 GXP. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Lässt sich auch ein anderes Fabrikat einbauen als Truvativ?


----------



## Fabigelb (23. Juli 2016)

Also, bevor du hier ewig wartest, scheib doch einfach canyon an.


----------



## Sebbo84 (23. Juli 2016)

BB92 ist richtig aber GXP ist is nicht meines Wissens nach. Ich hab mir jetzt das Race Face Lager besorgt wo auch von Canyon eingebaut wird.

Es ist ein Race Face X-Type
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...-fit-bb92-adapter-fuer-innenlager/310028.html


----------



## Walter08 (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe nun mein erstes Canyon-Bike gebracht gekauft. Es ist das Spectral AL 8.0 (2014). Vom Vorbesitzer wurde einiges angepasst (Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch plus, Reifen tubeless ausgerüstet, usw.).
Vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand Fragen zu dem Bike beantworten:
1) Freilauf: der Freilauf ist m.E. extrem laut (DT Swiss Naben). Ich könnte meine Klingel demontieren, da der Freilauf lauter ist. Ist das normal?
2) Reifen tubeless: Muss hier der Reifendruck höher gefahren werden, als Schlauchreifen (aktuell 2 bar) ?
3) Einstellung des Monarch-Dämpfers: Ich bin schon bei ca. 300 psi, max. darf der Dämpfer jedoch nur 350 psi haben. Der Sag liegt aber immer noch bei 30%. Meine Dämpferpumpe schafft auch nicht mehr. Ist der Dämpfer defekt?
4) Bodenfreiheit/Pedalfreiheit: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Pedale sehr nah am Boden sind, soll heißen, wenn ich über Baumwurzeln fahren und dabei weitertrete, komme ich schon fast an den Wurzel. Ist die Geometrie des Spectral tatsächlich so ausgelegt?

Würde mich über einige Antworten bzw. Tipps sehr freuen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Fabigelb (31. Juli 2016)

Also:
1: DT-Swiss Naben sind tendentiell eher leiser. Die an meinem Canyon ist extrem leise, an meinen YT Tues schon ein wenig lauter (auch DT-Swiss, selbe Nabe). Es hängt aber auch ein wenig damit zusammen, wie viel Fett in dem Freilaufkörper steckt. Es gibt sogar Leute, die das Fett raus holen und durch Öl ersetzen, damit der Freilauf lauter wird. Davon würde ich aber bei DT-Swiss Naben abraten, da diese bei ungenügender Schmierung hängen bleiben können.
Mein Tipp: Aufmachen, sauber machen (keine Angst, da sind nur 2 Zahnscheiben und 2 Federn), alles neu fetten und wieder zusammen stecken.

2: Tubeless, tendentiell eher weniger druck als bei Schläuchen, aber auch hier gilt: Es muss DIR passen.
Ich z.B. mag es lieber etwas mehr Druck zu fahren, weil sich meiner Meinung nach, das Wegrutschen zwar früher ankündigt aber mir ein größerer Bereich bleibt, um diesen abzufangen, als bei niedrigeren Drücken (darum habe ich von tubeless auch wieder auf Schläuche umgerüstet).

3: Monarch, hört sich fast so an als wäre im 2. (dem kleinen Druckbehälter) kaum noch Druck drauf. Bei mir war nach einem halben Jahr die Dämpferperformance auch nicht mehr die beste. Als ich dann im Winter einen Service gemacht habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass das Ventil in diesem 2. (kleinen Druckbehälter) "lose" drin war und der Druck nur durch die Schutzkappe gehalten wurde (wahrscheinlich nur noch zum Teil).
Mein Tipp: Service machen / machen lassen. (Selber machen, solltest du dir aber überlegen, jeh nach Schraubererfahrung, weil der nicht ganz sooo einfach ist)

4: Jep, die Pedale sind schon extremst nah am Boden. Ich setzte in fast jeder Kurve auf in der ich weiter treten will...  Man gewöhnt sich aber daran in den Kurven nicht mehr zu pedalieren.


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## Walter08 (31. Juli 2016)

Danke @Fabigelb:
zu 1: Dann werde ich mir die Nabe mal anschauen, welches Fett gehört dann da rein?
zu 2: Ich denke ich werde Tubeless erst mal lassen, bis ich neue Reifen brauche.
zu 3: Werde ich mal beim Händler anfragen, was so ein Servie kostet.
zu 4: Da muss ich dann wohl mit leben (aber erst mal ungewohnt und sicherlich nicht gut, wenn man öfter hängen bleibt.)


----------



## Fabigelb (31. Juli 2016)

Kannst im Grunde ganz normales Schmierfett nehmen. Sollte halt nur nicht verharzen.
Aber setzt dich lieber, so ein Service ist alles andere als günstig...
Aber richtig hängen bleiben ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Nur besteht halt die Gefahr, dass du nen Abgang machst, oder dir hin und wieder mal einen Spike von der Pedale abbrichst.


----------



## slinder (2. August 2016)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> BB92 ist richtig aber GXP ist is nicht meines Wissens nach. Ich hab mir jetzt das Race Face Lager besorgt wo auch von Canyon eingebaut wird.
> 
> Es ist ein Race Face X-Type
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...-fit-bb92-adapter-fuer-innenlager/310028.html


 
Danke für deine Antwort. Dieses hier passt nicht? Wäre deutlich günstiger und das verbaute hat bereits nach 3000km den Geist aufgegeben...


----------



## Sebbo84 (2. August 2016)

Doch das sollte auch passen den Maßen nach   

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slinder (2. August 2016)

Sebbo84 schrieb:


> Doch das sollte auch passen den Maßen nach
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk



Lt. Canyon Support ist es kein Pressfit, sondern BSA. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

_"Also, das 29er Bike hat BSA wie ich es gesagt habe, das 27,5" Bike hat Pressfit"_


----------



## Fabigelb (2. August 2016)

Also ich würde mich im Zweifeldsfall immer der Aussage des Supports anschließen.


----------



## Sebbo84 (2. August 2016)

Also mein 29iger hat definitiv Pressfit. Such dir mal per Google die Partliste der 2014er Spectral da steht auch Pressfit 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slinder (2. August 2016)

Genau, bin mir auch sehr sicher, dass es ein Pressfit ist. Hab leider mein Spectral gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich traue wohl eher nicht dem Canyon-Support und bestelle ein Pressfit.


----------



## hometrails (2. August 2016)

Kenne kein Spectral mit BSA. Sollten alle PF haben wie schon von allen Vorrednern gesagt.


----------



## Bassweiler (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich überlege von 2x10 auf 1x11 zu gehen. Hat das schon jemand hinter sich und kann mir beraten ob ich etwas beachten muss? Z.B freilaufkörper...

Gruss


----------



## Fabigelb (7. Oktober 2016)

Soviel ich gelesen habe, passen die 11-Fach Sram MTB-Kasetten ohne weiteres auf die "normalen 10-Fach Freilaufkörper".


----------



## rudi-ritzel (7. Oktober 2016)

Bei Sram brauchst du einen XD Freilauf. Nur die GX Kasette sollte auf den 10 Fach Freilauf passen. Wieso fragt man sowas eigentlich nie in den passenden unterforen? Ich meine solche allgemeinen Fragen reifen, Lenker & Co machen doch den eigentlichen Fred nur unübersichtlich


----------



## Bassweiler (8. Oktober 2016)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Wieso fragt man sowas eigentlich nie in den passenden unterforen? Ich meine solche allgemeinen Fragen reifen, Lenker & Co machen doch den eigentlichen Fred nur unübersichtlich



Ich habe ein spectral 2014 und habe mir hier die richtige Antwort erhofft, sorry wenn ich dich damit gestört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (8. Oktober 2016)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, bei Sram auf der Seite findest du halt dass die meistens 11-Fach Kasetten auf einen XD-Freilauf passen die XG und die NX Kasetten haben aber anscheinden einen anderen Standart.
Einfach mal Sram- support kontaktiren und nachfragen welche 11-Fach Kastetten du bei deinem Freilauf fahren kannst. (dafür solltest du aber deinen Freilaufstandat kennen)


----------



## kommaklar (8. Oktober 2016)

Bassweiler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich überlege von 2x10 auf 1x11 zu gehen. Hat das schon jemand hinter sich und kann mir beraten ob ich etwas beachten muss? Z.B freilaufkörper...
> 
> Gruss


Du hast ja bestimmt Shimano 2 Fach verbaut!
Wenn du bei Shimano bleiben willst, benötigst du eine 11fach Kassette, 11fach Kette, 11fach Hebel, passendes Kettenblatt und natürlich Schaltwerk von Shimano. Den alten Freilauf kannst du weiterhin verwenden.
z.B.: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...p50775/schwarz-175-0-mm-Schelle-11-46-o28974/


----------



## Bassweiler (8. Oktober 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Du hast ja bestimmt Shimano 2 Fach verbaut!
> Wenn du bei Shimano bleiben willst, benötigst du eine 11fach Kassette, 11fach Kette, 11fach Hebel, passendes Kettenblatt und natürlich Schaltwerk von Shimano. Den alten Freilauf kannst du weiterhin verwenden.
> z.B.: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...p50775/schwarz-175-0-mm-Schelle-11-46-o28974/




Ich glaube ich werde zu sram wechseln... Kassette 11 Fach von sunrace, weil mir hie die Abstufung mehr zusagt...

Danke für deine Info


----------



## eLLWeeBee (8. Oktober 2016)

Lies mal im Spectral CF Threat. Ich hab den Umbau auch hinter mir.


----------



## kommaklar (8. Oktober 2016)

Bassweiler schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde zu sram wechseln... Kassette 11 Fach von sunrace, weil mir hie die Abstufung mehr zusagt...
> 
> Danke für deine Info


Dann natürlich noch ein neuer Freilauf. 
Bei SRAM kann ich dir diese Kassette empfehlen: 
E*thirteen TRS+ Cassette 9-44 Z
Da hast du eine große Bandbreite und kannst die Ritzel bei Verschleiß einzeln wechseln.


----------



## Bikefritzel (10. Oktober 2016)

1. Die Sunrace Kassette passt auf deine Shimano Freilauf. Du brauchst also keine andere Nabe.

2. Habe selber schon seit über einem Jahr 1x11. XT Schifter und Schaltwerk; XT Kassette mit One Up 45t Ritzel und 11-fach Kette. 
Fazit: Umbau war easy und funktioniert super. Einzig das One Up Ding würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, Sondern gleich zur 11-46 XT greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (19. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn dieser Thread nicht sonderlich besucht ist (aktuell spielt sich wohl alles im Spectral 2015/2016/2017 ab), stelle ich hier mal die Frage:
Gibt es auch Aufkleber von Canyon für den 2014er Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz?
Der schwarze Rahmen sieht ja schick aus, aber leichte Akzente, z.B. mit einem blauen Schriftzug wie beim Strive würden mir besser gefallen.


----------



## kommaklar (19. Februar 2017)

Aufkleber gibt es für kein einziges Modell. 
Die haben sich alle selber erstellen lassen.


----------



## Walter08 (19. Februar 2017)

Danke.
Was macht man denn, wenn sich mal ein Original Aufkleber vom Rahmen löst?
Da gibt es keinen Ersatz bei Canyon?


----------



## Frodijak (19. Februar 2017)

…


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (19. Februar 2017)

Stimmt nicht bei den schwarzen Alu-Rahmen, die sind eloxiert bzw. anodisiert (und schleppen keine 200g Pulverlack mit sich herum). Aber die Canyon-Wasserschieber lösen sich auch davon nicht da extrem hochwertig. Von Canyon gibt's keine Aufkleber :-( und die PVC-Folien per ebay etc. halten nicht auf Dauer


----------



## Walter08 (19. Februar 2017)

Danke,
Okay, dann lasse ich die Optik so wie sie ist.


----------



## Walter08 (15. April 2017)

Hallo, hat schon mal jemand die Seilzüge + Hüllen für die Schaltung getauscht?
Wenn ja, welche Längen bzw. welche Züge braucht man dafür?


----------



## Terrex (15. April 2017)

Versuch es mal mit diesem Set: 

https://m.bruegelmann.de/jagwire-mo...5_pla&ef_id=Usbe6wAABXmm65Yq:20170414195837:s

Kürzen musst du sowieso individuell.


----------



## Walter08 (15. April 2017)

Terrex schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit diesem Set:
> 
> https://m.bruegelmann.de/jagwire-mo...5_pla&ef_id=Usbe6wAABXmm65Yq:20170414195837:s
> 
> Kürzen musst du sowieso individuell.


Klappt das auch mit den Hüllen beim Spectral? Kann man alle komplett rausziehen oder sind die nur ausserhalb des Rahmens verlegt?


----------



## Terrex (15. April 2017)

Kann man komplett rausziehen, und ersetzen, abgesehen von denen unterhalb des Tretlagers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (16. April 2017)

Terrex schrieb:


> Kann man komplett rausziehen, und ersetzen, abgesehen von denen unterhalb des Tretlagers.


Ich habe mal versucht, an dem Zug, der oben im Rahmen verschwindet leicht zu ziehen, da tut sich aber garnichts. Diese Gummitülle im Bereich des Rahmenlochs gehört zur Aussenhülle oder wird da nur die Aussenhülle durchgesteckt, damit kein Dreck/Wasser in das Rahmenloch eindringen kann?

Die Gummitülle hat übrigens ein kleines "Mountain"-Zeichen aufgedruckt, ist das auch der Hersteller?

Die Außenhülle unterhalb des Tretlagers sieht auch nicht mehr gut aus. Kann man die auch wechseln?


----------



## zichl (16. April 2017)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht, an dem Zug, der oben im Rahmen verschwindet leicht zu ziehen, da tut sich aber garnichts. Diese Gummitülle im Bereich des Rahmenlochs gehört zur Aussenhülle oder wird da nur die Aussenhülle durchgesteckt, damit kein Dreck/Wasser in das Rahmenloch eindringen kann?
> 
> Die Gummitülle hat übrigens ein kleines "Mountain"-Zeichen aufgedruckt, ist das auch der Hersteller?
> 
> Die Außenhülle unterhalb des Tretlagers sieht auch nicht mehr gut aus. Kann man die auch wechseln?Anhang anzeigen 594531 Anhang anzeigen 594532


Das kleine "Mountain"-Zeichen ist das Logo von Canyon. Die Aussenhülle ist eigentlich nur ein Rahmenschutz.


----------



## Terrex (16. April 2017)

Ja, kann man alles wechseln, abgesehen von der "Doppelführung" im Rahmen, die ist soweit ich mich entsinnen kann Rahmenspezifisch. 

Solange der Zug nicht an einem der Anschläge gelöst ist, darf sich da auch nicht großartig bewegen, es sei denn du löst den Trigger aus.


----------



## Walter08 (16. April 2017)

Sorry, verstehe ich nicht ganz. ich hatte gemeint, wenn ich den Seilzug unten löse, dass ich dann nach oben den Seilzug als auch die Aussenhülle rausziehen kann.
Der zusätzliche Rahmenschutz mit dem Canyon-Zeichen sitzt fest am Rahmen oder ist dieser auf der Aussenhülle geschoben?


----------



## Terrex (17. April 2017)

Das sollte dann eigentlich gehen, weil die Spannung mit dem Lösen weg sein sollte. 

Der ist nur aufgeschoben und nicht fest.


----------



## Walter08 (17. April 2017)

Bastelt man denn aus einem Stück Außenhülle die jeweiligen Seilzugabschnitte unter dem Tretlager oder gibt es dafür vorgefertigte Außenhüllen von Canyon?


----------



## Terrex (17. April 2017)

Die musst du dir selber basteln, am besten mit einem ordentlichen Kabelschneider (z.B. von Parktool)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=CKWP6Yb-qtMCFYm4GwodF6IE1Q


----------



## Walter08 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte nun meinen Rock Shox Debon Air Plus Dämpfer (190x51mm) tauschen. Was muss ich bei einem Neukauf beachten? Abmessungen zwingend 190x51 oder darf das auch leicht abweichen? Muss ich neue passende Buchsen mitbestellen oder sind diese einheitlich?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich habe darüber mit Ralph von Mountainbikes.net auch schon gesprochen. 

Also Maße sollten 190x51 sein. Die Buchsen würde ich immer passend vom Hersteller mitbestellen. 

Es kann immer minimale Fertigungstoleranzen der Hersteller geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter08 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich könnte günstig diesen Dämpfer bekommen:

	Fox Float CTD Dämpfer 2015,
	Factory Series
	· Kashima Coating
	· Einbaulänge: 190 mm
	· Hub: 51 mm
	· Luftkammer: Standard
	· Zugstufe: Medium
	· Druckstufe: Medium
	· BoostValve: 250
	· 0,4 Spacer
	· Dämpferbuchsen: 22.2x8 mm / 25.4x8 mm

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## tschud (8. Juni 2017)

Was is am
Alten verkehrt?


----------



## Walter08 (9. Juni 2017)

tschud schrieb:


> Was is am Alten verkehrt?



Hier meine Nachricht aus dem Federungs-Thread: "
Ich habe nun ca. 1 Jahr das Spectral 8.0 mit dem Monarch Plus Dämpfer. Die Federung über den "Wuzeltrail" ist sehr gut, aber was mich nachhaltig stört, ist der enorm hohe Sag (trotz ca. 300 PSI bekomme ich den Sag nicht kleiner als ca. 30%) und das vielleicht auch dadurch hohe Einsacken beim Bergauffahren. Des Weiteren ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Lockout vorhanden, sondern nur eine Reduzierung der Progression.
Ich würde nun den Dämpfer wechseln wollen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und hat bereits den Dämpfer gewechselt?"


----------



## Cocolores_1 (9. Juni 2017)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Hier meine Nachricht aus dem Federungs-Thread: "
> Ich habe nun ca. 1 Jahr das Spectral 8.0 mit dem Monarch Plus Dämpfer. Die Federung über den "Wuzeltrail" ist sehr gut, aber was mich nachhaltig stört, ist der enorm hohe Sag (trotz ca. 300 PSI bekomme ich den Sag nicht kleiner als ca. 30%) und das vielleicht auch dadurch hohe Einsacken beim Bergauffahren. Des Weiteren ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Lockout vorhanden, sondern nur eine Reduzierung der Progression.
> Ich würde nun den Dämpfer wechseln wollen. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und hat bereits den Dämpfer gewechselt?"



Ich glaube die meisten wechseln zum Plus oder zum CaneCreek - als andersrum

Ist denn mit deinem Plus alles in Ordnung? 300PSI is ja nich wenig...(obwohl - es kommt ja auch auf das Fahrgewicht drauf an)

Also ich bin vom Fox auf den DBInline und jetzt auf den DBAir gewechselt. Dauert 5 Minuten Umbauzeit


----------



## Walter08 (9. Juni 2017)

Cocolores_1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten wechseln zum Plus oder zum CaneCreek - als andersrumIst denn mit deinem Plus alles in Ordnung? 300PSI is ja nich wenig...(obwohl - es kommt ja auch auf das Fahrgewicht drauf an)
> Also ich bin vom Fox auf den DBInline und jetzt auf den DBAir gewechselt. Dauert 5 Minuten Umbauzeit



Ja, der Plus ist i.O., war gerade erst beim Service mit neuen Dichrungen usw. Richtig, 300PSI sind nicht wenig, aber das Thema habe ich hier im Forum schon ca. 5 Monate verfolgt. Der Debon Air plus ist halt so, daher kommt im Moment nur ein Wechsel in Frage.


----------



## Rost77 (3. August 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich suche nach Erfahrungen mit 150er Teleskopsattelstützen in Spectrals in Größe "S"... 
habe die Original 125mm Reverb des Spectral AL 8.0 Modelljahr 2014 verbaut, würde gerne auf mehr Hub umsteigen; die jetzige Stütze ist ca. 44mm ausgezogen.
Die Bikeyoke Revive mit 160mm und die 2017er Reverb Stealth 150mm mit Connectamajig passen bei meinem Sattelauszug nicht tief genug in das Sitzrohr des Spectral rein, die kann ich bei meiner Sitzhöhe also schonmal ausschliessen.
Hier die (anderen relevanten) Daten:
Schrittlänge 77cm
maximaler Sattelauszug: 240mm (gemessen von Sattelklemmung bis Oberkante Sitzrohr)
Spectral Rahmengröße S

--> Fährt hier jemand Rahmengröße S und hat ne Sütze mit mehr Hub als 125mm? 
Bin Dankbar für eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (3. August 2017)

Also ich konnte, im meinem Spectral Größe: M eine Reverb mit 170mm Hub komett versenken.
Falls dir das was hilft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2017)

Da ich es unmöglich schaffe, die gesamten 101 Seiten zu lesen.

Wie schaut es beim Spectral AL 9.0 EX mit der Rahmengröße aus? Könnte mir (1.80cm, SL86cm) die M passen? Ich saß heuer auf einem Trek Remedy 7 aus 2017 und das fand ich irgendwie recht kurz mit einem Reach von 433mm. Das Canyon ist ja da noch kürzer oder irre ich da bzw. ist die Geo schon so "alt", dass es so kurz sein musste und irgendwo anders ausgeglichen wurde?


----------



## Epictetus (3. September 2017)

ich hab 176/84 und find das Spectral ab 2015 in M schon fast zu kurz. Würde mir heute wohl n L kaufen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> ich hab 176/84 und find das Spectral ab 2015 in M schon fast zu kurz. Würde mir heute wohl n L kaufen.


Hm... ich habe mal den Thread durchgesucht nach meiner Körpergröße. Da sind einige, die bei 1.80 eine M fahren.  (@Jogi @FATBEAR @seelenfrieden)

Da ich vom Trial komme, setze ich doch auch den Fokus auf ein verspieltes Bike, habe aber auch vor, mal bergab zu ballern. Momentan bin ich so unterwegs, was ich durchaus auch gern mit dem Fully fahren möchte.


----------



## Epictetus (3. September 2017)

Ich fahr halt gern lange Bikes und hab nach dem Spectral auf n Swoop 170 gewechselt, is halt nen Schiff im Vergleich zum Spectral  aber liegt mir von der Länge und meinem Fahrstil viel mehr.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich fahr halt gern lange Bikes und hab nach dem Spectral auf n Swoop 170 gewechselt, is halt nen Schiff im Vergleich zum Spectral  aber liegt mir von der Länge und meinem Fahrstil viel mehr.


Naja... ein kurzes (nicht zu kurz) würde meinem Trial Hintergrund sicherlich entgegenkommen. Das Canyon von welchem ich spreche ist von 2014. Weiß nicht, ob das zu 2015 einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Epictetus (3. September 2017)

Ja, macht es. Das 2014er ist noch etwas kürzer als das 15er. Danach hat sich die Geo nicht mehr verändert. Und ich finde das 15er bereits kurz.


----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Da ich es unmöglich schaffe, die gesamten 101 Seiten zu lesen.
> 
> Wie schaut es beim Spectral AL 9.0 EX mit der Rahmengröße aus? Könnte mir (1.80cm, SL86cm) die M passen? Ich saß heuer auf einem Trek Remedy 7 aus 2017 und das fand ich irgendwie recht kurz mit einem Reach von 433mm. Das Canyon ist ja da noch kürzer oder irre ich da bzw. ist die Geo schon so "alt", dass es so kurz sein musste und irgendwo anders ausgeglichen wurde?


 

Meiner Meinung nach:
Verspielt: M
Race: L


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2017)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach:
> Verspielt: M
> Race: L


Aber das 2014er M ist kürzer als das Remedy 7 diesen Jahres oder?


----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2017)

Ich suche mir das Rad nicht mehr anhand der mm-Angaben der Geometrie aus, nachdem ich trotz größenberater unzufrieden mit meiner wahl war. (Spectral in M (ich bin 173) war mir zu wenig verspielt / zu groß)
Also wird ein bike in einer größe probe gefahren!
Was länger, größer, steiler oder sonst was ist, birngt dir beim fahren nix, wenn du mit dem bike nicht warm wirst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2017)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Ich suche mir das Rad nicht mehr anhand der mm-Angaben der Geometrie aus, nachdem ich trotz größenberater unzufrieden mit meiner wahl war. (Spectral in M (ich bin 173) war mir zu wenig verspielt / zu groß)
> Also wird ein bike in einer größe probe gefahren!
> Was länger, größer, steiler oder sonst was ist, birngt dir beim fahren nix, wenn du mit dem bike nicht warm wirst...


Das Problem bei dieser Geschichte ist nur, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, was dir taugt, weil du zwar gut Radfahren kannst, aber noch nie auf einem AM gesessen hast.

So geht es mir gerade. Ich habe ein Surly Crosscheck mit einem sehr langen Oberrohr und ordentlich Überhöhung. Da fühlt sich selbst ein XL AM Rahmen sehr kurz und komisch an.

Auf dem Trek Remedy 7 in 18.5 Zoll kam ich mir vor wie auf einem Hollandrad. So aufrecht habe ich noch nie auf einem Rad gesessen.


----------



## Rost77 (29. September 2017)

Rost77 schrieb:


> so, das bike ist nun seit über nem jahr bei mir "im einsatz".
> deshalb quote ich mich einfach mal selbst und ergänze meine beobachtungen und beschreibe die veränderungen seit abholung im Mai 2014:
> 
> *aktuelles gewicht:*
> ...



Hi Leute,

mein 2014er Spectral 8.0 Größe "S" ist immer noch im Einsatz, seit Kauf im Mai 2014 haben sich mittlerweile wieder einige Veränderungen ergeben.

*aktuelles gewicht:*
13,21kg
(inkl. pedalen, flaschenhalter und klingel! vr trailking 2.4 apex tubeless, hr mountainking 2.4 mit light-schlauch)

*gabel-umbau:*
habe die 140er fox 32 talas performance ctd gegen eine 150er fox 34 talas factory ctd (ohne kashima) getauscht... ihr kennt das, die trails werden anspruchsvoller, man fährt schneller... die neue gabel baut insgesamt ca 2cm höher, der lenkwinkel wurde so na klar auch ein wenig flacher. die dickere gabel fühlt sich bei schneller fahrt schon anders an, denke sie tastet den untergrund schon feinfühliger ab (sagt mein "popometer"; kann ich na klar mit nichts belegen).
hier kommen ziemlich genau die 300 gramm mehr in sachen gesamtgewicht zum setup von 2015 her.

*talas-funktion:*
hier muss ich mich revidieren: funktion wird rege genutzt. die 3cm federwegsverstellung die die talasgabeln versprechen werden aber bei eigener messung nicht erreicht. maximal 1,5cm kitzele ich aus der funktion raus :-/
ich führe das auf den relativ geringen luftdruck zurück, mit dem ich beide von mir gefahrenen talas-gabeln befüllt habe.

*dämpfer-umbau:*
nach diversen platten am hinterrad (und bisher keinem einzigen platten am vorderrad) hatte ich nicht nur meinen fahrstil im verdacht; dämpfer mit ca 25% sag und mit schnellsten rebound hat sich doch auch oft in den federweg "gefressen". nach internetrecherche dann den versuch gemacht und ein vorsprung corsett airsleeve bestellt. umbau ist einfach und ohne spezialwerkzeug möglich, fox fluid sollte man aber zuhause haben bzw. gleich mitbestellen.
mit sag und luftdruck bin ich noch am experimentieren, hatte seither (3monate) keinen platten, aber das ist noch nicht aussagekräftig.

*kettenblätter:*
nachdem ich das original xt-24er-kettenblatt ja bereits gegen ein 22-an-kettenblatt getauscht hatte wurde beim nächsten kettenblattwechsel wegen verschleiß auf eine slx-kombi gewechselt: mit den 36-22 ay slx kettenblättern komme ich was die übersetzung angeht gut zurecht, das schalten ist leider nicht mehr so zuverlässig wie mit der xt-kombi.

*xt-bremse:*
musste ich mehrmals entlüften. vertikal das bike an die wand hängen, im auto für den transport auf den kopf stellen versuche ich mir abzugewöhnen... dazu macht bremsen entlüften eindeutig zu wenig spaß ;-)
bei den belägen bin ich von den teueren icetec mit kühlrippen auf die günstigeren beläge ohne kühlrippen gewechselt. im gegensatz zur ursprünglichen elixir trail 7 bremse wandert hier immer noch kein druckpunkt o.ä.

*griffe:*
mittlerweile auf die ergon ga2 gewechselt; die innenklemmung der 2er-version gefällt mir besser als die außenklemmung der ga1-er. verschleiss ist hoch, preis-leistung damit für mich nur solala...

*cockpit:*
mit der kombi xt bremse und 2fach schaltung an ispec und konventionellem reverb-hebel unter dem lenker ist die ergonomie zum schnellen absenken der stütze nicht perfekt, da der reverb-hebel weit innen am lenker positioniert werden muss und vom lenkergriff aus eigentlich nicht erreichbar ist. 1fach-antrib (also die demontage des umwerfer-triggers) würde abhilfe schaffen, aber da lohnt sich der umbau bei shimano meiner meinung nach noch nicht; den leichtesten gang mit 22x36 bei 27,5" möchte ich nicht missen.

*flaschenhalter / flaschengröße:*
der procraft flaschenhalter mit seitlicher öffnung ist immer noch im einsatz, mittlerweile habe ich zusätzliche bohrungen in die trägerplatte gesetzt um den flaschenhalter noch tiefer ins rahmendreieck zu bekommen; so gehen z.b. auch höherbauende elite-flaschen (modell corsa mit 750ml) rein.
(bin einfach kein fan von trinkbeuteln)





*3jahresfazit:*
das bike wurde außer auf den hometrails rund um heidelberg bereits im pfälzerwald, im schwarzwald, auf dem flowtrail stromberg, aufm alpirsbacher schwarzwaldtrail, in den alpen im vinschgau/latsch, in sölden/österreich, in portugal/sintragebirge und auf gran canaria bewegt. neben feierabendrunden und tagestouren war es in einigen urlauben dabei und wurde auch zweimal zum bikepacken für mehrtagestouren genutzt.
nach wie vor macht es riesenspaß und das bike hat mich nie im stich gelassen! 
ein konstantes problem über die 3 jahre waren jedoch unzählige platte hinterreifen. außer eigenem fahrtechnischem unvermögen und zu niedrigem luftdruck mache ich hier auch den hinterbau / dämpfer (mit-)verantwortlich, den ich bereits mit dem schnellsten rebound fahre, aber das gefühl habe, dass er sich bei schnellen abfahrten mit vielen schnell aufeinanderfolgenden schlägen zu tief in den federweg reinfrisst. deshalb auch der umbau auf die größere luftkammer mit dem vorsprung corsett airsleeve.
mit den steigenden ansprüchen ans material kam noch die dickere gabel rein; falls ich derzeit ein rad kaufen würde käm mittlerweile auch ein enduro in betracht. ich denke aber, dass der größte limitierende faktor immer noch meine fahrtechnik ist und nicht das spectral ;-)
sonst immer noch keine defekte oder keine größere reparaturen. klar, kette, ritzelpaket und kettenblätter und schaltzüge wurden nach verschleiß gewechselt, diverse bremsbeläge verschlissen. ich musste aber z.b. die telestütze noch nie entlüften (das rad nie am sattel anheben hilft!)!
--> i still love it!


----------



## philis (5. November 2017)

Mein Spectral AL 7.9 2014 "knarzt" "ächzt" und "knackst" bei jedem tritt 
gab es hier nicht einmal einen technischen Thread, woran das typisch liegen kann? habe das leider verloren.


----------



## Fabigelb (5. November 2017)

Gemessen ein deiner Erklärung: An jedem Lager, oder der Federgabel oder dem Däpfer...
Du solltest das geräuch versuchen zu orten und nach und nach immer mehr teile ausschließen.


----------



## varadero (5. November 2017)

philis schrieb:


> Mein Spectral AL 7.9 2014 "knarzt" "ächzt" und "knackst" bei jedem tritt
> gab es hier nicht einmal einen technischen Thread, woran das typisch liegen kann? habe das leider verloren.


Hast du eine FOX Federgabel? => dann wäre "crown cracking" eine Möglichkeit! (hatte ich auch an meinem 2014er Spectral)
Wird von FOX auf Garantie repariert (neue Gabelkrone).


----------



## philis (9. November 2017)

Danke einmal für die Antworten. Gefühlt hätte ich gemeint, dass bei mir sowohl Dämpfer als auch Feder "knarzt"
durch die Resonanz des Rahmens ist dies oft schwer zu zuordnen. Ich habe allerdings das Rad bereits seit 04/2014. 
Gilt da noch immer die Garantie bei FOX? wenn muss ich dazu kontaktieren? 

Folgende habe ich:




*Dämpfer* Fox Float CTD Performance Boost Valve



*Gabel* Fox 32 Float CTD Performance


Danke für Ihre Rückmeldung die Geräusche stören einfach und ich habe den entschlug gefasst dagegen etwas zu tun


----------



## varadero (9. November 2017)

philis schrieb:


> wen muss ich dazu kontaktieren?


Ich würde es hier probieren: http://www.ridefox.de


----------



## Cocolores_1 (10. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend,

kann mir jemand zufälligerweise mitteilen, welches Pressfit Lager beim Al 7.0 mit ner XT Kurbel verbaut ist?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hat sich erledigt. Laut Chat

*Shimano Innenlager SM-BB71-41A Hollowtech II Pressfit 41 x 89,5/92 mm *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (24. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

Habe folgendes Thema und bräuchte mal Erfahrungswerte. Mir ist ein 2014er Spectral untergekommen, mit Monarch RC3 Debon Air (im Moment ein Ring verbaut). Mit meinen 83kg in Freizeitklamotten brauch ich schon 270psi (von 300psi Maximaldruck) um auf ca 30% Sag zu kommen. Wenn dann noch die Radlausrüstung dazu kommt und evtl ein Rucksack, dann wirds wohl eng. Groß gefahren bin ich noch nicht. 
Hat schon mal jemand nen Coil Dämpfer (evtl auch 200x57 mit Offset-Buchsen oder gekürztem Hub) im Spectral getestet? Hat jemand ne passende Federhärte für 85kg als Startpunkt zum testen parat?


----------



## Fabigelb (24. Dezember 2017)

Moin, 
also ich hatte an meinem Spectral einen Monarch RC3 mit einer High Volume Kammer (sollte dem mit Debon Air sehr ähnlich sein).
Ich war aber mit meinen 80kg fahrfertig nie über 200psi, ich glaube 170-180psi waren da bei mir Standard.
Ist denn der Dämpfer vor kurzem ordentlich geserviced worden? Und kontrolliere Mal, ob die Ausgleichskammer den vorgeschriebenen Druck hat. Bei mir war da das Ventil der Ausgleichskammer relativ lose und dadurch konnten nie die 250psi (oder wie viel auch immer in die Ausgleichskammer gehören) gehalten werden.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Muckal (24. Dezember 2017)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Moin,
> also ich hatte an meinem Spectral einen Monarch RC3 mit einer High Volume Kammer (sollte dem mit Debon Air sehr ähnlich sein).
> Ich war aber mit meinen 80kg fahrfertig nie über 200psi, ich glaube 170-180psi waren da bei mir Standard.
> Ist denn der Dämpfer vor kurzem ordentlich geserviced worden? Und kontrolliere Mal, ob die Ausgleichskammer den vorgeschriebenen Druck hat. Bei mir war da das Ventil der Ausgleichskammer relativ lose und dadurch konnten nie die 250psi (oder wie viel auch immer in die Ausgleichskammer gehören) gehalten werden.
> Gruß Fabian



Danke schon mal. Mir kam der Druck schon auch unnatürlich hoch vor.
Wie lange der letzte Service her ist kann ich nicht sagen, ist gebraucht gekauft. Das Thema mit dem Ventil von der Ausgleichskammer werde ich mir anschauen, bin gerade nicht am Rad.

Edit: habe mich nochmal bisschen weiter eingelesen, es scheint wohl so zu sein, dass der DA allgemein sehr viel Druck braucht, aufgrund der großen Negativkammer. Ich werde mich vorerst wohl mal von bestimmten SAG Werten verabschieden und den Fahreindruck sprechen lassen. Mittelfristig schiele ich eh auf einen McLeod, da ich damit gute Erfahrungen am Prime hab.


----------



## Walter08 (1. Januar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe folgendes Thema und bräuchte mal Erfahrungswerte. Mir ist ein 2014er Spectral untergekommen, mit Monarch RC3 Debon Air (im Moment ein Ring verbaut). Mit meinen 83kg in Freizeitklamotten brauch ich schon 270psi (von 300psi Maximaldruck) um auf ca 30% Sag zu kommen. Wenn dann noch die Radlausrüstung dazu kommt und evtl ein Rucksack, dann wirds wohl eng. Groß gefahren bin ich noch nicht.
> Hat schon mal jemand nen Coil Dämpfer (evtl auch 200x57 mit Offset-Buchsen oder gekürztem Hub) im Spectral getestet? Hat jemand ne passende Federhärte für 85kg als Startpunkt zum testen parat?



Damit hatte ich auch zu "kämpfen". Ich habe mich dann vom Monarch verabschiedet und einen Fox Evol Dämpfer verbaut. Nun habe ich auch wieder einen echten Lockout. Der Monarch war für Downhill klasse, aber für Uphill nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (18. Mai 2018)

Hi. Weiß jemand zufällig das genau Modell der Naben vom AL 7.0? Verbaut waren ja die M1900 Spline Laufräder...


----------



## Ridecanyon (18. Mai 2018)

Die hab ich noch drauf, was willst denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTheRocker (18. Mai 2018)

Müssten "DT Swiss 350 Straight Pull" sein. (https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/naben-rws/naben/350-straightpull)

Hinten mit "12 mm Thru axle, 142 mm, Disc IS (6-bolt) und Shimano (AS).
Vorne mit "15 mm Thru axle, 100 mm und Disc IS (6-bolt)".

Für die hintere Nabe habe ich mir mal Ersatzteile für o.g. Nabe geholt. Die haben gepasst.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (18. Mai 2018)

Danke Danke Danke!!! Der Canyon Chat war nicht in der Lage das zu beantworten


----------



## Mojo25 (18. Mai 2018)

Also die 1900er Reihe hat keine Zahnscheiben sondern Sperrklinken; damit fällt die 350 eigentlich raus. Am besten mal bei DT nachfragen...


----------



## BikeTheRocker (19. Mai 2018)

Ja, ich hab mich nochmals nachgeschaut:
Laut meinen Bestellunterlagen handelt sich tatsächlich um Teile für die "DT Swiss 370".
(https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/naben/370-hr-3-klinken-system/).
Bei dieser Firma hatte ich Gewindering, den Wartungskitt und den Freilaufkörper für meine Nabe bestellt.


----------

